# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  استراتيجية الترند المكسور  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## liquid

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* احببت ان اشرككم اخواني الاعزاء احدي الاستراتيجيات اللتي اعتمد عليها في المتاجرة لرغبتي في تشارك الفائده معكم .نبدأ باسم الله(ماذا يجب ان تعرف قبل ان تستخدم هذه الاستراتيجة)     لقد قمت بتعديل الاستراتيجة لتعمل علي اصغر فريم يمكن استخدامها عليه وهو فريم الساعه بما ان معظم المتاجرين يفضلون المتاجرات اليوميه والاشارات في هذه الاستراتيجية معدوده علي الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد .  وساقوم بتوضيح بعض الامور قبل ان نبدأ.  1. الاستراتيجيات بشكل عام واعني هنا جميع الاستراتيجيات بدون اي استثناء ليست ملاعق من ذهب تلقم الارباح كلما اعطت اشارة دخول وانما كل استراتيجية لها اشارات زائفه مثل ما لديها اشارت صحيحه وهنا ياتي دور المتاجر فاذا تمكن من الاستراتيجية بشكل جيد يصبح في امكانه بكل سهوله ان يعرف الاشارة الزائفة من الاشارة الحقيقية. 2. لاتوجد استراتيجة ليس بها ضرب ستوبات ولاكن الغاية النهائية من الاستراتيجيات هي ان تكون ارباحها اكبر من خسائرها. 3. ليس بالضروروه ان ان تكون النتيجه من استخدام الاستراتيجية واحده عند الجميع وانما تختلف النتائج من متاجر الي متاجر بحسب خبرته في السوق وتمكنه من العمل في الاستراتيجية واتباع شروطها. 4. يجب التدرب علي رسم خط الترند بشكل جيد للتمكن من هذه الاستراتيجية. 5. تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية علي الاتجاه واعني هنا مع اتجاه الترند الجديد للفتره القصيره علي فريم الساعه وليس الارتداد. 6. للفوز بافضل النتائج لهذه الاستراتيجية يجب الالتزام التام بشروطها. 7. اخذ تطوير هذه الاستراتيجية وقت غيرقصيرعلي ايدي متاجرين تمرسوا في تجارة الفوركس والفيوتشرس بما لايقل عن خمس سنوات لذلك لا افضل تغيير اي من الشروط. 8. في هذه الاستراتيجية تم محاولة تغطية معظم الجوانب من طريقة الدخول الي طريقة الدخول وحفظ الارباح وما الي ذلك . 9. الفروكس سوق عشرين بالمئه من وقته ترند وثمانين بالمئه من وقته تذبذب وهذه استراتيجية تعتمد علي الترند اي السوق الواضح ....اذا لم تستطع رسم ترند فذلك يعني ان التذبذب حان وقته والافضل الابتعاد عن السوق لان التذبذب نهايته Stoploss .  (ماذا نستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجة من اساسيات ومؤشرات)  1. فريم الساعه .  2. خط الترند .  3. مؤشر الموفنج افرج ونستخدم خطان هنا (Moving Average) .  4. مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum).  (خطوه خطوه الي ان يكتمل معنا الشارت كاملا وفيه الاستراتيجية)  1. بالاسفل تجدون شارت فريم النصف ساعه وعليه خط الترند ونركز علي ان يكون الترند يستند علي ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه .  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال     *2. بالاسفل سنجد خطوط مؤشر الموفنج افرج (**Moving Average)* *واعداداتها وهي مضافة الي الشارت.*  *1. الخط الاول للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA30) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاحمر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (30) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاحمر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*  *2.الخط الثاني للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA9) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاخضر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (9) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاخضر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*   *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* **   *3. هنا انزلنا مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum) علي الشارت ونضع خط علي منطقة المئه وهنا نستخدم الخط لتحديد اذا كان اتجاه السوق ايجابي او سلبي .*  *- وجود خط المومنتم اعلي خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق ايجابي اي انه مع الثيران او المشتريين* *- وجود خط المومنتم اسفل خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق سلبي اي انه مع الدببه او البائعين.*    *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* ****      *(شرح طريقة الدخول علي اشارات الشورت وأشارات اللونق)*  *1. الدخول لونق وشروطه .**- كسر الترند الهابط* *- تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاخضر(EMA9) وهو الاخضر اعلي من الخط الاحمر*  *(EMA30) .* *- وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة الايجابيه اعلي خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم ايجابي شرائي وبولش.* *- الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان.* *- قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم* *( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)**مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال***  *2. الدخول شورت وشروطه .** - كسر الترند الصاعد - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30) - وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة السلبيه اسفل خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم سلبي ذو بيع وبيرش. - الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج وكسر الترند ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان. - قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم ( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال  3. بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح طرق الدخول علي اللونق والشورت.4. ستجدون في نهاية الموضوع التمبلت الخاص للاستراتيجية للتمكن من طلبه علي الشارت مباشرة.    (استراتيجية الخروج)    1. درجة المخاطره في هذه الاستراتيجية هي 1:1 . 2. الوقف او الستوب لوس في هذه الاستراتيجية هو اربعين نقطه ويجب الالتزام به.3. ارباح هذه الاستراتيجية تبدأ من اربعين نقطه وتمتد الي مئه وخمسين نقطه وربما اكثر. 4. يجب تحريك الستوب عشر نقاط بالناقص كل ما اعطاك السوق عشر نقاط ربح مثال علي ذلك اذا تحققت اول عشر نقاط ربح يتم تقديم الستوب من ناقص اربعين الي ناقص ثلاثين. 5. عند وصول السوق الي 75% من الربح يبدا العمل علي تقريب الستوب بشكل اكبر. 6. عند ظهور بوادر ارتداد يتم اقفال الصفقه مع سعر السوق الموجود. 7. عند عدم وجود بوادر ارتداد يتم التخلص من الليميت وتتبع الهدف مع السوق عن طريق تقريب الستوب خلف الربح او ما يسمي التريلنغ ستوب ويفضل من عشرين الي ثلاثين نقطه. 8. التركيز علي عدم محاولة الخروج من اي صفقه رابحه بمحصلة خساره بسبب الارتداد او ما الي ذلك.   (الخاتمه)  ادعو الله التوفيق لي ولكم واتمني لكم الفائدة ولاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح ولاتنسوا دعاء دخول السوق قبل بداية المتاجره في كل يوم.*

----------


## liquid

:A015:  
في هذه الاضافة تجدون التمبلت للاستراتيجيه لطلبه مباشرة داخل الميتا تريد النسخة الثاليه   :A004:

----------


## انفال

السلام عليكم 
عاشت الايادي والعقول وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو حســام

اي والله عشت وسلمت يا ليكويد .. ابدعت يا عزيزي   
قرأت الطريقه على عجاله  و ساتمعن فيها اكثر .  
موفق ان شاء الله .

----------


## الرئيس

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي العزيز

----------


## ابو حســام

> *2. الدخول شورت وشروطه .** - كسر الترند الصاعد - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30)*

 يظهر لي انها جيده  ...  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ليكويد  
بس الله يعافيك تنبيه على انك اخطأت في الرقم ..  
تحياتي

----------


## liquid

*2. الدخول شورت وشروطه . - كسر الترند الصاعد- تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30)      خطأ مطبعي ويمكن استخلاص الصحيح ايضا من الشرح     تصحيح  - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA9)  تسلم اخي ابو حسام*

----------


## انفال

السلام عليكم 
1) هل من الممكن تجربتها على جارت الديلي

----------


## liquid

> السلام عليكم 
> 1) هل من الممكن تجربتها على جارت الديلي

    نعم في حال رغبت في اشارتين فقط علي مدار العام وعمليات سوينج طويلة المدي.تمت تجربة الاستراتيجيه علي جميع الفريمات وافضل فريم هو الساعه.

----------


## Mostafa

:A003:  
بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## انفال

اخي الكريم:
حسب هذه الاستتراتيجية , لايمكننا الدخول شورت على زوج ال usd/chf لان الترند لم ينكسر 
على الرغم من ان الmlmentum فوق ال100 والstocastic فوق ال75

----------


## Rally

*اخي العزيز ليكويد  
يعطيك العافية على الاستراتيجية الجميلة ولكن هل يعمل التمبلت على ميتا 4 لانه حاولت اضافته بس ما اشتغل !!  
شاكر لك *

----------


## Rally

*معليش اخي ليكويد ازعجتك بس انا سويت الاعدادات بنفسي  
ممكن تتطلع على الشارت المرفق وتعطيني رايك هل شغلي صحيح على اليورو ؟؟؟ 
والرجاء الانتباه الى نقطة الخروج الاولى وماذا نفعل في حالة خرجنا على هذا الهدف في تلك اللحظة هل نعزز ام نفتح عقد جديد ام نكتفي لعدم ضمان ردة فعل السوق ؟؟؟  
وشكرا *

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز لكويد 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
لك شوقه من زمان ما سمعنا صوتك ومناقشاتك الحلوه ، ماشاء الله استراتيجيه مع واقع السوق وتسلم عليها وعندي بعض الاستفسارات لو سمحت :
- الدخول يكون بعد كسر الترند طيب ننتظر شمعة الكسر فهل هناك شرط بان يكون اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الترند لنستطيع الشراء لونج ومن ثم الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديده .
- لقد اوضحت حفظك الله ان الاستوب يكون 40 نقطه لشارت الساعة  فهل من الضروري ان يكون الاستوب اسفل خط الترند في اللونج ، واستفسار اخر حول الاستوب ياليت تقول لنا ما هو الاستوب والهدف الصحيح للاستراتيجيه في شارت الاربع ساعات والديلي اذا كان ممكن وهل يمكن الاعتماد عليها في الفريمات الاقل مثل النصف والربع ساعة .
- بالنسبه لاعدادات الموفينج ذكرت ان هذا افضل اعداد له فهل معناه ان التقاطع لهذا الخطوط هي ادق الاعدادات لكسر الترند (9و30) فكما تعلم هناك الكثير من الارقام لاحصر لها من الاعدادات للموفينج ، ام ان شارت الاربع ساعات مثلا يمكن تناسبه اطوال تختلف عن هذه والديلي كذلك ، وعذرا لكثرة الاسئله وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا .
وتسلم

----------


## أسامة

أخي ليكويد 
بارك الله فيك على هذه الإستراتيجية ... بس ممكن أغلبك شوي بأسئلتي التالية ... صبرك علي ... 
- ألا ترى أن الفترة الزمنية لتحديد الترند تعتبر قصيرة جدا جدا ؟
- هل لديك نتائج سابقة لتطبيق هذه الطريقة؟
- هل تصلح هذه الإستراتيجية للتطبيق على جميع الأزواج؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## liquid

:A015:    الاخ العزيز انفال      1. هذه كانت اخر عملية علي الفرنك2. لايتم الدخول الا بتحقق الثلاث شروط الخاصة بالدخول
3. لم ناتي علي ذكر مؤشر الاستوكاستك ابدا في هذه الاستراتيجيه ولا افضل ان تضيفه لانه لا يتوافق مع المؤشرات المذكوره هنا وهو لقياس التشبع ومتي الارتداد ونحن هنا مع الاتجاه.    الاخ العزيز Rally  1. لايوجد تعزيز في هذه الاستراتيجيه وفي حال الخروج لايتم الدخول مره اخري الي مع تحقق الشروط الجديده التالية وفي حالت اشارتك كنا شورت ولا يتم الدخول مره ثانيه الا مع اللونق وتحقق شروط الدخول لونق.   الاخ العزيز ماجد كو  1. نشترط افتتاح شمعه ساعه فوق الترند الهابط للدخول لونق وشمعة ساعه تفتتح تحت الترند الصاعد للدخول شورت ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك من الشارتات2. نعم يشترط ان يكون الستوب اربعين نقطه ويجب ان يكون الستوب اسفل الترند في حالة اللونق واعلي الترند في حالة الشورت لان الترند بحده هو دعم في حالة اللونق ومقاومه في حالة الشورت وقد يرتطم به السعر ولا يخترقه ويرتد منه ويكمل الطريق مع الصفقه زاعني هنا الترند الجديد اللذي نبدا في رسمه مع الاتجاه اللذي دخلنا فيه.
3. جميعنا نعلم انه كل ما زاد حجم الفريم كلما زاد حجم الستوب وزاد حجم الهدف وقد تم تطوير هذه الاستراتيجيه علي فريمات اقصاها وصل الي الاربع ساعات وقد كان الهدف فيها يبدأ من سبعين نقطه والستوب سبعين نقطه مع تطبيق نفس شروط الخروج ولاكن الرجاء الالتزام بالساعه لانه اكثر فريم مناسب وملتزم مع هذه الاستراتيجه.
4. اعدادات الموفنج افرج هذه هي افضل اعدادت تناسبت مع هذه الاستراتيجيه وتوافقت مع شروطها ومؤشراتها الاخري بغض النظر عن الفريمات او كثرة اعدادت الموفنج افرج.    الاخ العزيز أسامة  1. لا اعتقد ذلك وتعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية وجميعا نعلم انه هناك اتجاهات يوميه واسبوعيه والغرض من هذه الاستراتيجيه هو الدخول معها والسوق قادرعلي تكوين اتجاه قصير المدي او اتجاهين في فترة اسبوع واعني اتجاه ترندات قصيرة المدي علي فريم الساعه ويمكن ملاحظتها علي الشارت وهذه ولو عملت باك تست لن تهتم بقصر المده وانما بان السوق يكون فعلا من اتجاه ال اتجاهين صغيرين اسبوعيا.... اعتقد ان هذا جواب اكثر من وافي.*2. الاستراتيجيه واظبت علي تحقيق من 700 الي 1200 شهريا من بداية العام الماضي بشكل منتظم علي باستخدم الازواج التاليه EUR/USD USD/CHF GBP/USD AUD/USD USD/JPY .**3. تصلح هذه الاستراتيجيه مع كل زوج او اوبشن او فيوتشر او حتي سهم مادام منتظم ولا يعاني من اللاجات والحركات السريعه العشوائيه.*    :A004:

----------


## زناد الفكر

أخوي ليكويد بالنسبه للموفنج افرج 30 و9 ماهو التطبيق لهما 
ايهما نعتمد 
كلوس 
هاي 
اللو ..
ايهما نختار ..
؟

----------


## liquid

**   *الاخ العزيز*  *زناد الفكر*   *1. الخط الاول للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA30) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاحمر والاعدادات كالتالي* *- (30) Period - )Method (Exponential  -جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .<---------- اقرأ هنا - مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاحمر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .  2.الخط الثاني للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA9) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاخضر والاعدادات كالتالي - (9) Period - )Method (Exponential  - جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .<---------- اقرأ هنا* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاخضر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*     :A004:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي لكويد 
مشكور على التوضيح 
طيب هل من الضروره ان يلامس خط الترند ثلاثة شمعات على الاقل فمن المعروف ان خط الترند يتكون بملامسة نقطتين على الاقل فهل من الضروري اخذ ملامسة ثلاثة شمعات بالاعتبار في هذه الطريقة وتشكر يالغالي .

----------


## Mohammed.A.M

شكرا لك أخي LIQUID على هذا الشرح وعلى هذه الاستراتيجية التي يبدو أنها ممتازةأخي زناد الفكر التطبيق لهما هو : Close

----------


## liquid

*الاخ العزيز* ماجد كو  *-- نعم يشترط ان يستند الترند علي ثلاث شموع اقل شي و* *-- احب ان اصحح المعلومه انه اي ترند يجب ان يستند علي ما لايقل عن ثلاث شمعات*  *-- لو استندنا علي شمعتين سنرسم عدد غير نهائي من الاتجاهات علي الشارت والترند هو اتجاه تكون من عدد من القيعان او القمم ولا نستطيع فعل ذلك او تكوين اتجاه بشمعتين فقط .*

----------


## old_man

السلام عليكم  الله يعطيك العافية شرح وافي ورائع سؤالي  ما هو الوقف المقترح على فريمات 4 ساعات يوم  وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

ارى قرب فرصة دخول حسب الاستراتيجية على اليورو دولار حسب الشارت المرفق 1. كسر الترند الهابط وننتظر اغلاق الشمعة 2. قرب تقاطع الموفنج افرج 3. المومنتم ايجابى  نرجو التصحيح ان كان هناك خطأ

----------


## liquid

:A015:   اخي العزيزold_man  -- يجب ان لا يقل الوقف في الاربع ساعات عن خمسين نقطه وفي الديلي عن مئه نقطه.-- من جهة اخري لماذا لاتجرب الاستراتيجيه بالطريقه الحاليه لانها المثلي الا ان تعتاد عليها ثم تبدأ بالانتقال الي فريمات اخري لان الساعه هو اكثر الفريمات اتزانا لهذه الاستراتيجيه الي الان واعني هنا ان تتمكن من الاستراتيجيه وتاخذ وقتك معها بشروطها هذه جيدا قبل تبدأ بالتعديل في الفريمات.   *اخي العزيز**سمير صيام*   -- عيني عليك بارده نعم هناك اشارة قريبه علي اليورو دولار لونق ونحن فقط في انتظار اكتمال شروط الدخول وباذن الله ستكون هذه اول اشارة من واقع السوق اثنأء هذا الموضوع وسنتابع الاشارات مع هذه الاستراتيجيه بشكل مستمر هنا .    :A004:

----------


## سمير صيام

> *اخي العزيز* *سمير صيام*-- عيني عليك بارده نعم هناك اشارة قريبه علي اليورو دولار لونق ونحن فقط في انتظار اكتمال شروط الدخول وباذن الله ستكون هذه اول اشارة من واقع السوق اثنأء هذا الموضوع وسنتابع الاشارات مع هذه الاستراتيجيه بشكل مستمر هنا .

   نقطة هامة فى الموضوع  على حسب طريقة الوافى اننا ندخل بيع عند اول مقاومة ومع تشبع الاستوكاستك والترند هابط وعلى حسب طريقتك الان يمكن الدخول شراء لاختراق الترند الهابط على الساعة  كيف يمكن التوفيق بين الطريقتين ولا يرتد السعر الى داخل الترند الهابط مرة اخرى

----------


## liquid

*اخي العزيز**سمير صيام*    *مع احترامي الكبير ومعرفتي بقوة استراتيجية الوافي ولاكن لا اعتقد ان يجب ان يتم الدمج او التوفيق بين الاستراتيجيتين نهائيا لان كل واحدة منهما لها شروط خاصة فيها وتعتمد علي اسس ومؤشرات وقواعد مختلفه عن الاخري.*   :A004:

----------


## سمير صيام

> *اخي العزيز*    *سمير صيام*   *مع احترامي الكبير ومعرفتي بقوة استراتيجية الوافي ولاكن لا اعتقد ان يجب ان يتم الدمج او التوفيق بين الاستراتيجيتين نهائيا لان كل واحدة منهما لها شروط خاصة فيها وتعتمد علي اسس ومؤشرات وقواعد مختلفه عن الاخري.*

 اكيد كلامك صح ولا اقصد دمج بينهم لكن اقصد ان الان الترند لليورو هابط و بالتالى حسب الترند الدخول بيع بدلا من شراء لانه عكس الترند فكيف اضع لنفسى هدف حسب طريقتك مثلا 50 نقطة وهو ممكن الا يحققها لانه ممكن يعكس فى اى وقت  ارجو اكون قدرت اوصلك اللى اقصده

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي لكويد   اشكرك على التوضيح حول خط الترند ، الان لاحظ الشارت المرفق هل يتم الدخول الان ولازال الموفينج لم يتقاطع لكن باقي الشروط تحققت فتح الشمعه فوق خط الترند والمومنتم فوق مارايك .  - ارى اذا تحققت في اليورودولار فانها تتحقق تلقائيا في الباوند دولار والفرنك دولار والاحظ ذلك في الشارتات الخاصة بهما هل توافقني على ذلك ام ليس بالضرورة وتحياتي لك وتسلموون

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يمكن التوفيق بين الطريقتين ولا يرتد السعر الى داخل الترند الهابط مرة اخرى

  

> اكيد كلامك صح ولا اقصد دمج بينهم لكن اقصد ان الان الترند لليورو هابط و بالتالى حسب الترند الدخول بيع بدلا من شراء لانه عكس الترند فكيف اضع لنفسى هدف حسب طريقتك مثلا 50 نقطة وهو ممكن الا يحققها لانه ممكن يعكس فى اى وقت  ارجو اكون قدرت اوصلك اللى اقصده

 الاخ ليكويد لقد تحققت الشروط امس وكسر الترند الهابط لليورو دولار وتقاطع الموفنج افرج ولكنهما تقاطعوا مرة اخرى بعد التقاطع المكمل للشروط والسعر وعكس تحت خط الترند الهابط  ماذا نعمل فى هذه الحالة وكيف نفرق اذا كان هناك تقاطعات كاذبة مثلما حدث  لك تحياتى

----------


## Rally

*هل هذه اشارة شراء وهمية اخي ليكويد ؟؟*

----------


## liquid

:A015:   *اخي العزيز**سمير صيام*Rally   
-- نعم هذه كانت اشارة دخول لونق علي زوج اليورو دولار وتحققت فيها شروط الدخول كامله.
-- عندما يرجع السعر تحت الترند المرسوم ويتقاطع الموفنج افرج في الاتجاه المعاكس يفضل ان يتم الخروج من الصفقه في ذلك الحين وليس الانتظار الي ان يضرب الستوب كاملا.
-- بخصوص الهدف والخمسين نقطه عندما نعمل ضد الترند يجب ان يكون الحذر فيها واجب لانه قد لا يتحقق كاملا او حتي قد يتحقق نصفه لذلك دائما يجب احترام الاتجاه العام للزوج عند الدخول فاذا كانت اشارتنا معه كان هدفنا خمسين وقد يكون اكبر واذا كان ضده فيجب اخذ الحذر ومحاول الخروج باهداف صغيره .   :A004:

----------


## سمير صيام

> *اخي العزيز* *سمير صيام* Rally   
> -- نعم هذه كانت اشارة دخول لونق علي زوج اليورو دولار وتحققت فيها شروط الدخول كامله.
> -- عندما يرجع السعر تحت الترند المرسوم ويتقاطع الموفنج افرج في الاتجاه المعاكس يفضل ان يتم الخروج من الصفقه في ذلك الحين وليس الانتظار الي ان يضرب الستوب كاملا.
> -- بخصوص الهدف والخمسين نقطه عندما نعمل ضد الترند يجب ان يكون الحذر فيها واجب لانه قد لا يتحقق كاملا او حتي قد يتحقق نصفه لذلك دائما يجب احترام الاتجاه العام للزوج عند الدخول فاذا كانت اشارتنا معه كان هدفنا خمسين وقد يكون اكبر واذا كان ضده فيجب اخذ الحذر ومحاول الخروج باهداف صغيره .

 يعنى لو حصل تقاطع مرة اخرى للموفنج داخل الترند المكسور اغلق الصفقة وماذا لو تقاطع خارج الترند ومتجه نحو الاستوب

----------


## abo_malek_ali

طيب هل   نلتزم بها دون النظر الى الاخبار ام ان المؤشرات بتحسب تحرك السوق  اللي هوه بدوره بتاثر بالاخبار
سلام اخواني

----------


## ammar2000a70

الاخ liquid السلام عليكم  اشكر الله ثم الشكر يعود لك حيث انني قرأت استراتيجيتك يوم السبت وطبقتها اليوم وما شا الله والحمد لله ارباحها كبيره وهي مريحه للبال والاعصاب وليس فيها مخاطره كبيره ذلك لانني ابقى جالسا اما الجهاز حتى انتهاء العملية، وهنا اسئل كيف لي ان احصل على قيمة للستوب لوز واللمت بصوره دقيقه واترك بعدها الجهاز وانا مطمئن   مع تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## liquid

:A015:    

> الاخ liquid السلام عليكم  اشكر الله ثم الشكر يعود لك حيث انني قرأت استراتيجيتك يوم السبت وطبقتها اليوم وما شا الله والحمد لله ارباحها كبيره وهي مريحه للبال والاعصاب وليس فيها مخاطره كبيره ذلك لانني ابقى جالسا اما الجهاز حتى انتهاء العملية، وهنا اسئل كيف لي ان احصل على قيمة للستوب لوز واللمت بصوره دقيقه واترك بعدها الجهاز وانا مطمئن   مع تحياتي لك وللجميع

 الستوب هو اربعين نقطة من سعر دخولك اما بالنسبة للهدف فعادة اضع عدة اهداف اولها يبدأ باربعين نقطة من سعر الدخول والبقية احددها حسب خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وقوتها   :A004:

----------


## ammar2000a70

اخي لكويد  
شكرا لك على التوضيح ويا حبذا لو تعطيني رايك في الاستراتيجة اليوم  لانني اراها متقلبه وشكله اليورو ماراح ينزل اكثر مما نزل  اتمنى اني اقرأ منك الان قبل ان اقفل

----------


## ammar2000a70

اخي لكويد  ارجو مساعدتك  هل سيهبط اليورو الى 1.1700 ام لا ؟
مع تحياتي

----------


## alghamdi

إخواني الكرام  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  آخر تحديث لليورو/دولار والترند المنتظر كسره  أترككم مع الشارت  . .

----------


## liquid

:A015:  
احر تحية اقدمها لكم اخواني جميعا ويسعدني كثيرا ان تتابعوا هذه الاستراتيجية فيعلم الله ان فيها خير كثير وهذا من تجربتي الشخصية  تحية خاصة الي الاخ خالد ابومالك علي الغامدي وجميع بقية الاخوة للمتابعة المستمرة لهذه الاستراتيجية وانا حاضر في اي وقت واي لحظة للأجابة علي اي اسئلة بخصوص الاستراتيجية وعسي الله ان يجعل منها وفيها منفعة للجميع   :A004:

----------


## ammar2000a70

الاخ liquid
اشكرك من عميق قلبي على مجهوداتك الجباره وارجو لك وللجميع التوفيق

----------


## Lion

السلام عليكم ..  الصراحة استراتيجية عسل ومريحة .. الشكر الجزيل لاخينا Liquid و للاخوة المشاركين ....  نلاحظ الباوند اخترق الترند النازل وحقق 40 نقطة وزيادة قليلا والان بانتظار كسر الترند الصاعد ..   ارجوا من الأخوة تصحيحي اذا كنت مخطئ .. تحياتي ...........

----------


## liquid

:A015:   اخي العزيز Lion  نعم كانت تلك عملية دخول علي الباوند وقد حققت الهدف المطلوب منها      والان في انتظار كسر الترند الصاعد    :A004:

----------


## الرادف

السلام عليكم جميعا
الشكر الجزيل للاخ الفاضل ليكود على الطريقة 
وعندي سؤال حول الترند هل يشترط له طول معين يعني بالتقريب كم شمعه تكون فوقه
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شكرا جزيلا أخي ليكيد ، ليكيد بالفرنسي يعني سائل ، و شرحك سائل يدخل المخ بسهولة   و مشان هيك بدي أستأذن حضرتك لبعض الإضافات التي رأيت بعد الممارسة لطريقتك أنها مفيدة .  سأستعمل طرق حسابية تماما و سأستعمل هنا الطريقة التي سبق و أن شرحتها عن الترند في الرابط التالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6003.html  الطريقة هي لتعرف هل تدخل في الصفقة أم لا ؟  هل الكسر صحيح أم لا ؟  أين هدفك من الصفقة ؟
......إلخ   حسنا لنحسب الهدف الأول و يكون حسب الطريقة هو  
عندما يتأكد لنا كسر الترند ، نحسب المسافة بين الترند و أخر قاع في الترند الهابط أو أخر قمة في الترند الصاعد   نفس المسافة تضاف لنقطة كسر الترند الهابط أو تنقص من نقطة كسر الترند الصاعد . 
و الرسومات توضح ما أريد أن أقوله هنا   و عندما تتأخر عن الصفقة مثلا ، أحسب بنفس الطريقة الهدف  إذا تحقق 50 بالمائة من الهدف فقد تأخرت ، أما إذا لم يتحقق ال50 بالمائة فهناك فرصة الفوز بال50 الباقية   و الأمر يرجع لك ، هل تكفيك ال50 بالمائة؟ و أرجو منكم التجربة للفهم أكثر .

----------


## klyk

> *اخي العزيز* *سمير صيام* Rally   
> -- نعم هذه كانت اشارة دخول لونق علي زوج اليورو دولار وتحققت فيها شروط الدخول كامله.
> -- عندما يرجع السعر تحت الترند المرسوم ويتقاطع الموفنج افرج في الاتجاه المعاكس يفضل ان يتم الخروج من الصفقه في ذلك الحين وليس الانتظار الي ان يضرب الستوب كاملا.
> -- بخصوص الهدف والخمسين نقطه عندما نعمل ضد الترند يجب ان يكون الحذر فيها واجب لانه قد لا يتحقق كاملا او حتي قد يتحقق نصفه لذلك دائما يجب احترام الاتجاه العام للزوج عند الدخول فاذا كانت اشارتنا معه كان هدفنا خمسين وقد يكون اكبر واذا كان ضده فيجب اخذ الحذر ومحاول الخروج باهداف صغيره .

 هنا لدي جواب أحسن من الذي يملكه الأخ لكيد و سيكون تابع لطريقة الحساب الأولى  هذه طريقة تحسب بها متى يصل السعر للنقطة المذكورة في المشاركة السابقة ، قصدي النقطة الي تحسب بعد كسر الترند  الطريقة هنا تقول ، متى يصل السعر للنقطة المذكورة أعلاه ؟  حسنا : تحسب المسافة بين بداية الترند و أخر ملامسة للترند ، كم كان فارق السعر ؟  ثم تحسب عدد الشموع بين النقطتين   تقسم فارق السعر على عدد الشموع ، النتيجة تقرب للرقم القريب ، ثم تضيف واحد   القاعدة : المسافة في السعر /عدد الشموع +1 ، ويقرب الرقم   في مثالنا هنا الفرق هو 105 نقط تقريبا ، عدد الشموع 34 شمعة النتيجة تكون 3.08 تقرب لرقم 3 زائد واحد يعني 4 شموع ، نقول السعر يصل إلى الهدف خلال 4 شموع   إذا لم يصل السعر هناك فأخر من الصفقة مع إفتتاح الشمعة الخامسة  أعتقد أنك فههمت قصدي   عذرا لكثرة الأرقام والحسابات ، مع الممارسة ستكون الأرقام سهلة بالنسبة لكم   أهتم كثيرا بالأرقام و الحسابات لذلك أكثر منها   و أرجو أن تتقبلوني كمتابع للموضوع .

----------


## Om_Sara

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة   يعطيك ألف عافية اخي ليكويد على الأستراتيجية الحلوة و بجد شكلها جداُ عملية و منطقية , بس ياليت تسمح لي بكم إستفسار حتى اتأكد بأن معلوماتي صحيحة و فهمي صحيح , و إستفساري هو يرتكز على مفهوم " الكسر " :  (1) / نعمل على فريم ساعة فقط ؟ او هل ممكن أقل ؟؟ (2) / أن يتجاوز السعر خط التريند المرسوم . (3) / أن يفتح السعر شمعة جديدة بعد تجاوز خط التريند المرسوم . (4) / أن يتقاطع خطين الموفينج افريج . (5) / ان يكون الدخول متوافق مع المومنتيوم (6) / الييمت يكون 40 نقطة كحد أدنى  من نقطة الدخول فما فوق . (7) / الوقف يكون دائماُ 40 نقطة فقط . -------------------------------------------  أتمنى التصحيح أذا كان هنالك اي خطء و خاصة رقم (3) .....  مع خالص الشكر للأخ و الأستاذ ليكود ....

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
قد يرد الاخ ليكويد وقد لا لضغط العمل عليه اسال الله له العافيه 
لذلك انا ارد عليك اختي فانا من طلاب الاستاذ ليكويد .
السؤال
1. ممكن عملها علي الاربع  او اليوم ولكن لا تحقق الامرات قليله الشروط في الاسبوع
2. نعم 
3. نعم حتي نتاكد ان الكسر حقيقي وليس مزيف 
باقي الشروط نعم اختي 
يجب الالتزام بهذه الاستراتيجيه وشروطها باذن الله ومن خلال تجربتي لها  انا اضع 99% نجاح لها 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## Om_Sara

مشكور جزيل الشكر أستاذ أبو مالك على ردك السريع , و لكن أسمحلي بإستفسار أخر :  هل ممكن إستخدام فتراة زمنية اقل من الساعه ؟ مثل النص ساعه و الربع ساعة ؟  و هل تضبط هذه الإستراتيجية على جميع العملات بدون إستثناء ؟ و ماهي افضل العملات ؟  و ما هو أفضل الأوقات التي ينصح تطبيق هذه الاستراتيجية فيها وما هي الأوقات التي ينصح الإبتعاد عنها ؟  عارفة اني طولت عليك و تعبتك معاي  :47 47:

----------


## sam22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ليكويد على هذه الاستراتيجية  
بالنسبة الى الفترات هل هناك فترة معينة تناسب هذه الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kalid

ماشاء الله انتوا هنا ولا تقولون لي :Regular Smile:    عن اذنك اخوي ابومالك بـ اطمر عليك :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:     

> هل ممكن إستخدام فتراة زمنية اقل من الساعه ؟ مثل النص ساعه و الربع ساعة ؟ على كلام استاذنا ليكويد انها ممكنه ولكن اذا تمرس الشخص بها وتمكن من الاستراتيجيه وهي الان تحت التجريب وسأوافيكم بالنتائج حال التأكد منها

  

> و هل تضبط هذه الإستراتيجية على جميع العملات بدون إستثناء ؟ و ماهي افضل العملات ؟ تضبط مع جميع الازواج ولكن بعضها متعب جدا بالمتابعه وبعضها يحتاج الى وقت حتى يتكون الترند ثم وقت حتى يكسر ولكن افضل الازواج بالنسبه لي شخصيا وخلال متابعه لمده شهر تقريبا هي التي ذكرتها بموضوع النتائج  و ما هو أفضل الأوقات التي ينصح تطبيق هذه الاستراتيجية فيها وما هي الأوقات التي ينصح الإبتعاد عنها ؟ ليس لها وقت محدد،، متى ما تكون الترند ثم كسر وتم تقاطع خطوط الموفينق وكان المونتوم فوق100 يتم الدخول

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ليكويد على هذه الاستراتيجية  
> بالنسبة الى الفترات هل هناك فترة معينة تناسب هذه الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ليس لها وقت محدد،، متى ما تكون الترند ثم كسر وتم تقاطع خطوط الموفينق وكان المونتوم فوق100 يتم الدخول  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## alghamdi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  آخر تحديث للأزواج التالية :  اليورو/دولار الباوند/دولار الدولار/فرنك  . .

----------


## alghamdi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  تحديث للطريقة على الآزواج التالية  يورو/دولار الباوند/دولار الدولار/فرنك اليورو/ين  . .

----------


## ammar2000a70

اخي العزيز الغامدي
الظاهر ان ترند الاسترليني ماراح ينكسر بل بيرتفع فوق يا ريت تفيدنا الله يرحم والديك

----------


## splash

تفعلت صفقة USD/CHF الدخول شورت من 1,3131الهدف 100 نقطة الاستوب 40 نقطة يمكن اتباع تحصيل الارباح وفق الطريقة الاصلية للاستاذ ليكويد وهي 40 نقطة مع التريلنغمع العلم ان ترند الاربع ساعات هابط ولم يتمكن السعر من تكوين قمة اعلى من السابقة والله تعالى اعلم مع تمنايتنا لكم بالتوفيق ابي احد يأكد الدخول وينك يالغامدي

----------


## ammar2000a70

يا خبراء خبرونه عن الجنيه راح يضرب اولا والظاهر لا ؟

----------


## alghamdi

> اخي العزيز الغامدي
> الظاهر ان ترند الاسترليني ماراح ينكسر بل بيرتفع فوق يا ريت تفيدنا الله يرحم والديك

 ووالدينك أخي عمار  لا ننسى أن اليوم هو يوم الأساسي والأخبار فيه قويه  ولكن كتحليل فني بحت حسب رأيي المبتدء للكسر المنتظر ، فهناك مقاومه قويه تواجه الباوند وترند مائل داعم للسعر ... ويحتمل الإثنين إما الكسر للمقاومه وبالتالي الصعود أو الكسر للترند وبالتالي النزول مع الأخذ بالإعتبار أني أتحدث عن تحليل مبسط لتحقيق هدف بسيط وليس كتحليل عن وجهة الترند العام أو التحرك القادم لفتره تتجاوز اليوم مع العلم أني أرجح أن الحركة ستكسر الترند للأسفل خاصة مع الدايفيرجنس الواضح على شارت الساعه والله تعالى أجل وأعلم ... على كل حال يفظل في مثل هذه الأيام من الأخبار الإبتعاد عن المتاجره نهائياً  إليك الشارت...

----------


## alghamdi

> تفعلت صفقة USD/CHF   الدخول شورت من 1,3131  الهدف 100 نقطة  الاستوب 40 نقطة   يمكن اتباع تحصيل الارباح وفق الطريقة الاصلية للاستاذ ليكويد وهي 40 نقطة مع التريلنغ  مع العلم ان ترند الاربع ساعات هابط ولم يتمكن السعر من تكوين قمة اعلى من السابقة   والله تعالى اعلم   مع تمنايتنا لكم بالتوفيق   
> ابي احد يأكد الدخول وينك يالغامدي

 أخي / splashأرجو مراجعة آخر تحديث لشارت الفرنك بالأعلىتحياتي...

----------


## splash

> اخي العزيز الغامدي
> الظاهر ان ترند الاسترليني ماراح ينكسر بل بيرتفع فوق يا ريت تفيدنا الله يرحم والديك

   اعتقد والله تعالى اعلم بان المقاومة  1,7350  قوية جدا وارتد منها السعر مرتين فيبقى خيار انه سيهبط لكسر الترند   او الاختراق وذلك يعني انه سيكمل مسيرته في الترند الصاعد

----------


## alghamdi

أما بالنسبة لليورو/ين فهو يواجه مقاومه عنيفه مع دايفيرجنس على شارت الساعه فإحتمالية سقوطه وكسره للترند أغلب وآكد والله تعالى أعلم،،،  الشارت موضح بالأعلى

----------


## ammar2000a70

اخي Splash 
تسدي لي خدمه وتقول لي ويش رايك في الشارت تبع الجنيه هذه اللحظه الساعه 2:30 بتوقيت البحرين؟ 
مع تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## alghamdi

مبروك لمن دخل مع كسر الترند لليورو والفرنك فقد حققنا منهم 80+ نقطه ولله الحمد  أما بالنسبة للباوند فنحن في إنتظار تحقق الشروط وهي قريبه  وأما اليورو/ ين فكما توقعت ولله الحمد فمن دخل بيع من المقاومة مع الدايفيرجنس الذي ذكرته فهو محقق إلى الآن حوالي 50+ نقطه ، وننتظر كذلك كسره للترند السفلي  وبالتوفيق يارب للجميع إن شاء الله،،،

----------


## splash

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   جميع الاخوان والاخ ammar2000a70   سامحوني انا خارج البيت واصريت ان اتابعكم من المقهى فارجو ان تقبلوا عذري    ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك  للغامدي والجميع   والى الامام

----------


## splash

ماشاء الله الاخبار اتت موافقة للتحليل الفني واستراتيجيتنا بالنسبة لليورو ونرى نزول الى الان يحقق حوالي 70+ نقطة وما زال الهدف 100 نقطة   بالتوفيق

----------


## alghamdi

أعتقد والله أعلم أن الباوند/دولار قد قرب سقوطه وكسره للترند السفلي .... أترككم مع الشارت  . .

----------


## نبيل

مبارك لكم جميعا هذا الربح وانشاء الله الى المزيد من الارباح وما شاء الله عليك اخ يوسف على التحليل والرسم 
والله انك كنز وثروة لاتقدر بثمن  رغم عتابي: يارجل نبهني كنت على الخاص لهذه الاستراتجية كان نالنا معكم من الطيب نصيب 
الله يوفقكم جميعا على ما تقدمونه لخدمة اخوانكم

----------


## splash

هناك دايفرجنس واضح على الباوند يؤكد النزول بالاضافة الى ارتداده من المقاومة 1,7351   ولكن اعتقد انه يجب ان ننتظر كسر الترند حتى نبقى ملتزمين بقيود الاستراتيجية   ننتظر اشارة الدخول   والله الموفق

----------


## klyk

> أعتقد والله أعلم أن الباوند/دولار قد قرب سقوطه وكسره للترند السفلي .... أترككم مع الشارت  . .

 أخي الغامدي المحترم ، بتعرف أني محتار معك؟
لما أرى طريقتك في رسم الترند ، أقول الراجل عامل أخطاء في رسم الترند ، لكن تطلع ترنداتك تحصد فوائد أكثر 
مشان هيك ، بدي أفهم شي لو تكرمت 
ما هي طريقتك في التأكد من صحة كسر الترند ؟
تقبل إحترامي

----------


## splash

حيالله الغامدي .. بالنسبة لشارت السويسري تخالفنا في رسم الترند ففي الشارت الاول انت كنت راسم ترندين واحد صاعد والاخر هابط باعتبار ان السعر في منطقة حيرة (افقي) وفي التحديث اعتمدت الترند الهابط   وكان الخلاف انني اعتمدت الترند الصاعد باعتبار ان اخر تقاطع للموفنج كان لونق   وقد اصبت انت   فهل من الممكن ان توضح خطأيي في الرسم  او سبب صحة رسمك وهو الذي قاد الاتجاه الصحيح ؟؟    تحياتي

----------


## ammar2000a70

يا اخوان انا عندي مشكله وهي اني ما اقدر اظل جالس على طول على الجهاز من هيك كثير من المرات لما ارجع البيت الاقي الترند ضارب والناس دخلت من زمان ، فيا حبذا لو اعرف اذا في طريقه معينه لحساب الوقت بين كل انعكاس والثاني او هل هناك اوقات تقريبية في اليوم لهذا الانعكاس ،، مع تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق الليله تراها شكلها مليانه والله يزيدنا ويزيدكم من فضله

----------


## splash

> فيا حبذا لو اعرف اذا في طريقه معينه لحساب الوقت بين كل انعكاس والثاني او هل هناك اوقات تقريبية في اليوم لهذا الانعكاس

 عزيزي هذه مشكلة المتوسطات لا يمكن التنبؤ بوقت تقاطعها والا كانت الاداة الاولى في التحليل لانه مجملها ربح عند حساب التقاطعات الكاذبة وكان الناس كلها غنيت ..!!!  ولكن راجع مشاركة الاخ klyk في نفس الموضوع فقد تحدث عن امكانية توقع او حساب وقت انكسار الترند او ما شابه .. المهم راجع المشاركة وشوف اذا وجدت شيء يناسبك   ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بمعلومة ...  ونسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## Om_Sara

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله , و تحية للجميع بدون إستثناء و و خاصة لكل من أجابني على إستفساراتي  :Regular Smile:  و هذا صورة للإسترليني هل الرسم صحيح و هل هي فرصة حقيقية تقترب؟؟!  أرجوا التوضيح و التصحيح لي فضلاُ لا أمراُ ...... و الشكر لكم مقدماُ

----------


## alghamdi

وهذا آخر تحديث للباوند/دولار ، وهو الآن على مشارف الكسر بإذن الله وأتوقع أن يكسر خط الترند السفلي بإتجاه الدايفيرجنس وأتوقع لن يطول الأمر إلى إفتتاح الفترة الأوروبية  وبالأسفل آخر تحديث لليورو/ين  . .

----------


## splash

نعم اختي الكريمة   اعتقد انها فرصة وننتظر التاكيد   والله الموفق

----------


## alghamdi

> أخي الغامدي المحترم ، بتعرف أني محتار معك؟
> لما أرى طريقتك في رسم الترند ، أقول الراجل عامل أخطاء في رسم الترند ، لكن تطلع ترنداتك تحصد فوائد أكثر 
> مشان هيك ، بدي أفهم شي لو تكرمت 
> ما هي طريقتك في التأكد من صحة كسر الترند ؟
> تقبل إحترامي

 أخي / كليك  في مشاركاتي معكم للطريقه أقوم بمحاولة إقتناص الفرص على الشارت فأحياناً أقوم برسم ترند أرى أنه قد بدأ بالتشكل ثم بعد عدة شموع يتبين لي أن الترند قد تشكل برسم جديد فأحدثه وأحاول في رسم الترند أن يكون صحيحاً قدر المستطاع وذلك بملامسة السعر له والإرتكاز عليه في ثلاث نقاط بالإضافه إلى تباعد هذه النقاط عن بعضها البعض بحيث يكون الترند قوياً ومجدياً  أما عن سؤالك أخي الكريم فأعتقد أن الإجابه في عكس السؤال بحيث يكون السؤال كالتالي :  ماهي طريقتك في رسم الترند الصحيح الذي إن كسر نعرف أن الكسر صحيح ؟  فالمهم في هذه الطريقه هو رسم الترند الصحيح وبالتالي أي كسر لهذا الترند سيكون صحيحاً بإذن الله تعالى  أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك وأفدتك،،،

----------


## splash

فرصة قادمة على السويسري    بانتظار الكسر   والله الموفق

----------


## alghamdi

> حيالله الغامدي ..  بالنسبة لشارت السويسري تخالفنا في رسم الترند ففي الشارت الاول انت كنت راسم ترندين واحد صاعد والاخر هابط باعتبار ان السعر في منطقة حيرة (افقي) وفي التحديث اعتمدت الترند الهابط   وكان الخلاف انني اعتمدت الترند الصاعد باعتبار ان اخر تقاطع للموفنج كان لونق   وقد اصبت انت   فهل من الممكن ان توضح خطأيي في الرسم او سبب صحة رسمك وهو الذي قاد الاتجاه الصحيح ؟؟    تحياتي

 هلا والله بأخي / Splash  بالنسبة للرسم في الشارت الماضي للفرنك والذي قمت برسم خطي ترند فالصحيح فيهما هو الذي كان بالأعلى فقد كان مطابق للشروط ولمواصفات الترند الصحيح والقوي أما الترند السفلي فهو مجرد ملاحظه على الشارت بأن السعر يواجه ضغط داعم من الأسفل ... أيضاً للفائده أخي العزيز عند متابعتك للفرنك أو اليورو في رسم الترند قم بمطابقته مع الزوج الآخر فعند وجود كسر للترند في الفرنك قم بالتأكد من ذلك من زوج اليورو والعكس صحيح وذلك حتى تتجنب أي رسم خاطئ للترند على هذين الزوجين  تحياتي وتقديري،،،

----------


## alghamdi

آخر تحديث للزوجين  اليورو/دولار الدولار/فرنك  . .

----------


## splash

> هلا والله بأخي / Splash   بالنسبة للرسم في الشارت الماضي للفرنك والذي قمت برسم خطي ترند فالصحيح فيهما هو الذي كان بالأعلى فقد كان مطابق للشروط ولمواصفات الترند الصحيح والقوي أما الترند السفلي فهو مجرد ملاحظه على الشارت بأن السعر يواجه ضغط داعم من الأسفل ... أيضاً للفائده أخي العزيز عند متابعتك للفرنك أو اليورو في رسم الترند قم بمطابقته مع الزوج الآخر فعند وجود كسر للترند في الفرنك قم بالتأكد من ذلك من زوج اليورو والعكس صحيح وذلك حتى تتجنب أي رسم خاطئ للترند على هذين الزوجين  تحياتي وتقديري،،،

 شكرا اخي الغامدي على المعلومة   والصراحة كنت اعاني من هذه المشكلة   وفعلا بالامس في الكسر الوهمي اللي دخلت عليه في السويسري اتضح لي اجلا ان اليورو عند نقطة كسر مماثلة وكان رسم اليورو هو الاصح   ففعلا تلازم الازواج ضروري     فلك جزيل الشكر   ودمتم للخير

----------


## alghamdi

نلاحظ أن زوج الباوند/دولار أصبح في حالة إحتظار وقد دخل في زاوية المثلث وأصبح كسر الترند وشيكاً  . .

----------


## ammar2000a70

ملينه يا جماعه ولا نافع معاه

----------


## ammar2000a70

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه انا دخلت بعد التقاطع 1.7281
بس شايف السوق واقفه 
ويش نصيحتكم

----------


## sam22

> آخر تحديث للزوجين  اليورو/دولار الدولار/فرنك  . .

 أخي الكريم الغامدي 
بالنسبة الى رسم الترند أيهما المناسب 
ان نرسم الترند على اليوم الواحد أو نرسمه من خلال عدة ايام
لأن هذا الموضوع مهم

----------


## ammar2000a70

الله يعوض الترند ضرب ضربه تكسر الظهر

----------


## klyk

> يا اخوان انا عندي مشكله وهي اني ما اقدر اظل جالس على طول على الجهاز من هيك كثير من المرات لما ارجع البيت الاقي الترند ضارب والناس دخلت من زمان ، فيا حبذا لو اعرف اذا في طريقه معينه لحساب الوقت بين كل انعكاس والثاني او هل هناك اوقات تقريبية في اليوم لهذا الانعكاس ،، مع تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق الليله تراها شكلها مليانه والله يزيدنا ويزيدكم من فضله

 أسف أخي لأني ما راح أقدر أجاوبك هلأ ، لكني بعمل دراسة للطريقة هذه 
و قريبا بإذن الله سأطرح طريقة تجعلنا نعرف إذا ما كان الترند راح أكسر أم لا 
و أمور كثيرة ممكن تتعدل في الطريقة الأكثر من رائعة للأخ لكيد 
صبرك عليا كذا يوم ، أكمل دراستها

----------


## klyk

> أخي / كليك   في مشاركاتي معكم للطريقه أقوم بمحاولة إقتناص الفرص على الشارت فأحياناً أقوم برسم ترند أرى أنه قد بدأ بالتشكل ثم بعد عدة شموع يتبين لي أن الترند قد تشكل برسم جديد فأحدثه وأحاول في رسم الترند أن يكون صحيحاً قدر المستطاع وذلك بملامسة السعر له والإرتكاز عليه في ثلاث نقاط بالإضافه إلى تباعد هذه النقاط عن بعضها البعض بحيث يكون الترند قوياً ومجدياً  أما عن سؤالك أخي الكريم فأعتقد أن الإجابه في عكس السؤال بحيث يكون السؤال كالتالي :  ماهي طريقتك في رسم الترند الصحيح الذي إن كسر نعرف أن الكسر صحيح ؟  فالمهم في هذه الطريقه هو رسم الترند الصحيح وبالتالي أي كسر لهذا الترند سيكون صحيحاً بإذن الله تعالى  أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك وأفدتك،،،

 أعتقد أنك لم تفهمني .
أنا عاوز أقول ، أنت كيف تعرف أنو الترند كسر أم لا ؟
لأنو لما تكون طريقة الرسم صحيحة ، و طريقة معرفة ما إذا كسر الترند صحيحة 
المتاجر راح يعرف كيف يستغل أكبر ربح من الطريقة هذه .
مثلا مرات يكسر الترند بشمعة كبيرة جدا ، فلو إنتظرنا لحد ما تسكر الشمعة نكون خسرنا كثير نقاط تفوتنا يعني 
و أعتقد أنو واحد مثلك يرسم هيك ترندات ، ممكن تكون طريقتو للتأكد من صحة كسر الترند أفضل 
 فيا ريت تفهمني كيف تتأكد من صحة كسر الترند ؟
و أسف إذا كنت ثقلت عليك

----------


## بن شلوان

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون شكر لك اخي وحبيبي الاخ ليكود ولايخون الجميع على ماقدمته وماتقدمه لمساعدتنا في ايجاد رزقنا والله يرزقك من حيث لاتعلم ويعطيك على قد نيتك ياشيخ .
روووووووووووووووووووووووح ياشيخ الله يعطيك بكل حرف كتبته في المنتدى 10 نقاط وعليك الحسبه .

----------


## alghamdi

بخصوص الباوند فقد كسر الترند للأسفل وتحققت الشروط في الكسر وكانت نقطة الدخول كما هو متوقع ولله الحمد وحققت الصفقه 30+ نقطه تقريباً بإتجاه الهدف ولكن غير الخبر الإتجاه ولكنه لم يستطع كسر المقاومه وارتد منها ما يقارب 80 نقطة نزولا ثم صعد للمقاومه مره أخرى وبقيت الحركه ضعيفه تجاه المقاومه  آخر تحديث بعد إقفال السوق للأزواج  اليورو/دولار الباوند/دولار الدولار/فرنك اليورو/ين  . .

----------


## maxo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أريد أن أشكر الأخ ليكويد على تقديم هذه الإستراتيجية فله جزيل الشكر وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك له.
الحقيقة لقد جربت هذه الإستراتيجية طوال الأسبوع الماضي وأعطت نتائج جيدة بفضل الله. 
وقد لاحظت أنه: 
1- عندما يتقاطع الموفنج أفريج قبل (أو مع) كسر التريند فإن الهبوط (أو الصعود) يكون كبير بعد كسر التريند.
وهنا مثال على ذلك:  
2- عندما يتقاطع الموفنج أفريج بعد كسر التريند فإن الهبوط (أو الصعود) يكون قليل بعد تقاطع الموفنج أفريج.
وهنا مثال على ذلك:  
لقد قمت بتجربة هذه الملاحظات في فريم الساعة على قترات زمنية سابقة وعلى الهبوط والصعود ووجدتها صحيحة إلى حد كبير. 
إن هذه الملاحظات مازالت تحت التجربة وأطلب منكم تجربتها والوقوف على صحتها وإبداء رأيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر. 
أذكركم ونفسي بدعاء دخول السوق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## splash

> وقد لاحظت أنه: 
> 1- عندما يتقاطع الموفنج أفريج قبل (أو مع) كسر التريند فإن الهبوط (أو الصعود) يكون كبير بعد كسر التريند.
> وهنا مثال على ذلك:  
> 2- عندما يتقاطع الوفنج أفريج بعد كسر التريند فإن الهبوط (أو الصعود) يكون قليل بعد تقاطع الموفنج أفريج.

   ملاحظة جيدة وقد لاحظت ذلك ايضا وهي تحت التجربة لنخرج سويا بافضل فلترة للاشارة ولتعم الفائدة  وبالتوفيق

----------


## Trust

هل هذه فرصة على لفرنك?أرجو التصحيح

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A013:   :A015:   :A003:  ;)

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A013:  اخي ان لم اكن مخطئا  
اين الترند والمومنتم وخطوط الموفينج افاريج  
؟؟؟؟
;)

----------


## splash

:A015:     

> هل هذه فرصة على لفرنك?أرجو التصحيح

   اخي الكريم رسم الترند عندك غير صحيح لان به اختراقات ويجب ان تلامس الترند ثلاث قمم او قيعان ليكون الترند بهذا الشكل   والله تعالى اعلم   وبالتوفيق

----------


## splash

> أخي الكريم الغامدي 
> بالنسبة الى رسم الترند أيهما المناسب 
> ان نرسم الترند على اليوم الواحد أو نرسمه من خلال عدة ايام
> لأن هذا الموضوع مهم

    :A015:    عفوا كون السؤال موجه للاخ الغامدي ولكن اريد ان افيدك بانه لا يشترط فترة زمنية حسب الطريقة الموضحة للاستراتيجية وانما يشترط ملامسة ثلاثة قيعان او قمم لرسم خط الترند مهما كانت المدة ضمن فريم الساعة    والله تعالى اعلم    وبالتوفيق

----------


## splash

:A006:    تحققت شروط الدخول لونق على اليورو/ دولار   1.1767  الدخول كان مع افتتاح الشمعة التي تلت شمعة تقاطع الموفينج كما تقول الاستراتيجية اي ثاني شمعة فتحت فوق خط الترند  مع ان هناك اخبار قد تكون مسببة في الكسر   ولندع الشارت يخبرنا بما يأول ايه    بالتوفيق...

----------


## kalid

اشكرك اخوي splash على تفاعلك مع الموضوع علما ان اليورو دولار قد كسر الترند عند شمعة الساعه الواحده وكان الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه التي تليها وتحقق الهدف بعد شمعه واحده، كما بالصوره المرفقه،،  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> يا اخوان انا عندي مشكله وهي اني ما اقدر اظل جالس على طول على الجهاز من هيك كثير من المرات لما ارجع البيت الاقي الترند ضارب والناس دخلت من زمان ، فيا حبذا لو اعرف اذا في طريقه معينه لحساب الوقت بين كل انعكاس والثاني او هل هناك اوقات تقريبية في اليوم لهذا الانعكاس ،، مع تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق الليله تراها شكلها مليانه والله يزيدنا ويزيدكم من فضله

 اعتقد انني وجدت حل نص نص لهذه المشكلة والتي نعاني منها جميعالاحظ مؤشر Asc Trend قمت بفلترة اشارته والتي غالبا ما تكون كاذبة اي تظهر ومن ثم تختفي وايضا مشكلة التذبذب بظهور اشارات مختلفة خلف بعضها البعض ليكون الدخول كالاتي :-(ملاحظة الدخول يجب ان يكون بعد توافر جميع شروط الاستراتيجية الاساسية وليس اي ترند مرسوم )1- انتظار ظهور المؤشر ويجب ان يكون موافق لميل الترند(ترند هابط - مؤشر احمر شورت)(ترند صاعد - مؤشر ازرق لونق)2- الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة التي تلي شمعة المؤشر وذلك تفاديا للاشارات الكاذبة قد طرحت الطريقة على الاخ الغامدي وانتظر الاخ ليكويد كما ارجو منكم جميعا متابعتها ونستعرض النتائج(ملاحظة : هي ليست استراتيجية جديدة وانما هي طريقة للدخول في حالة فاتنا الدخول في طريقة الاستراتيجية الاساسية -خاصة عند ملاحظة رسم ترند صحيح هنا في الموضوع في المنتدى وبناء عليه نرغب في الدخول ولكن يكون فات الفوت بس وقته ان شاء الله مع نجاح هذه الطريقة بينفع الصوت - وتبقى الاساسية هي الافضل )بالتوفيق ...

----------


## splash

> اشكرك اخوي splash على تفاعلك مع الموضوع  علما ان اليورو دولار قد كسر الترند عند شمعة الساعه الواحده وكان الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه التي تليها وتحقق الهدف بعد شمعه واحده، كما بالصوره المرفقه،،  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 لا السالفة اكبر من اليورو الظاهر ان سيرفر المنتدى به مشكلة لا قدر الله   انا خالد خبيب قلبي مشاركتي تبع الترند المكسور وانت على الموفينج   لا والشارت اللي انت حاطه شارت باوند هههههههههه  وانا قبل شوي رافع شارت اليورو لقيت نافذة اعدادات الموفينج   الله يستر

----------


## kalid

اجل الدعوه محيوسه عندك :dلأن الشارت اللي طالع عندي هو شارت اليورو دولاروالشارت اللي في ردك هو ايضا شارت اليورو دولارعلى العموم ماصار الا الخيـــر :Regular Smile:  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

الاخ / خالد   ارجو توضيح كيف تفعلت عندك الصفقة في شمعة الساعة الواحدة وين الثلاث قمم الملامسة الترند؟؟  ارجو لو بالامكان اعادة ارفاق الشارت   تحياتي...

----------


## splash

الاخ / خالد عجزت ارسمها وانا اخوك ويوم كبرت الشارت ممكن يكون في ثلاث قمم بس متقاربة مع بعض كثير بعدين مافي تقاطع موفينج الا عند شمعة الساعة الرابعة ويكون الدخول حسب الاستراتيجية مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية يعني شمعة الساعة الخامسة ؟؟!!!!ياريت تراجع الشارت المرفق بمشاركتي اعلاه ارجو لو بالامكان اعادة ارفاق الشارت وفي النهاية نريد الوصول الى الالية السليمة لاستخدام هذه الاستراتيجية واهمها رسم الترند الصحيحوحسب الشارت ادناه نجد الاتي :- 1- المومنت فوق المائة 2- كسر الترند 3- تقاطع الموفينج افريج 4- الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة التي تلت التقاطع تحياتي...

----------


## Rally

*اخوي سبلاش يعطيك العافية انت والاخ خالد وباقي الشباب بمتابعة الاستراتيجية  
حبيت ارفقلك الشارت اللي فيه 3 قمم وهو ممتد من تاريخ 28/11/2005 الى اليوم وهو الترند الهابط للنزول الاخير من 1.1900 ولهذا كان الكسر والتقاطع رائع جدا وتحقق الهدف *

----------


## splash

يا جماعة الفزعة   مشكلة الشارتات عندي بس ولا هي عامة   لان الشارت المرفق للاخ رالي ايضا للباوند والشارت اللي عندي مش حقي وانما هو شارت عليه الزقزقاق والفايبو ما ادري من وين جا..    ياريت تخبرونا شي ؟؟؟   على كل الا الان الصفقة محققة معاي +20   الحمد لله وبالتوفيق الا وصول الهدف

----------


## splash

> *اخوي سبلاش يعطيك العافية انت والاخ خالد وباقي الشباب بمتابعة الاستراتيجية*    *حبيت ارفقلك الشارت اللي فيه 3 قمم وهو ممتد من تاريخ 28/11/2005 الى اليوم وهو الترند الهابط للنزول الاخير من 1.1900 ولهذا كان الكسر والتقاطع رائع جدا وتحقق الهدف*

    حياك الله اخوي رالي   ايضا شارتك معطيني الباوند  طيب ردك حلو الترند النازل من 1,1900 هو نفس الترند اللي انا راسمه ومعتمد عليه وقد تلاقت فيه القمم الثلاث والان نراه مخترق الشمعة الطويلة التي تحدث عنها الاخ خالد بس وقتها ما تحققت شروط الاستراتيجية الا عند شمعة الساعة 5  وكان الدخول عند 1,1767  وللا كلامي مو صحيح   ؟؟ نبي المشورة   وبالتوفيق

----------


## Rally

> حياك الله اخوي رالي   ايضا شارتك معطيني الباوند  طيب ردك حلو الترند النازل من 1,1900 هو نفس الترند اللي انا راسمه ومعتمد عليه وقد تلاقت فيه القمم الثلاث والان نراه مخترق الشمعة الطويلة التي تحدث عنها الاخ خالد بس وقتها ما تحققت شروط الاستراتيجية الا عند شمعة الساعة 5 وكان الدخول عند 1,1767 وللا كلامي مو صحيح   ؟؟ نبي المشورة   وبالتوفيق

 *يمكن المنتدى فيه شيء غلط بالسيرفر لاني شايف الصورة اللي انا مرفقها هي نفسها اليورو اللي نويت ارفقها ... الله واعلم ، على كل حال هي صارت قبل هالمرة والمشرفين الكرام صلحوها  
بالنسبة للدخول بناءا على الاستراتيجية اخوي سبلاش فيكون الافضل عند اغلاق شمعة الاختراق والتي كانت على الساعة1-2 بعد الظهر بتوقيت ال تريد  وقد اغلقت على سعر 
1.1741  
وشكرا *

----------


## kalid

تامر امر اخوي splash  وهذا شارت اليورو مع التوضيح :Regular Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> *يمكن المنتدى فيه شيء غلط بالسيرفر لاني شايف الصورة اللي انا مرفقها هي نفسها اليورو اللي نويت ارفقها ... الله واعلم ، على كل حال هي صارت قبل هالمرة والمشرفين الكرام صلحوها*    *بالنسبة للدخول بناءا على الاستراتيجية اخوي سبلاش فيكون الافضل عند اغلاق شمعة الاختراق والتي كانت على الساعة1-2 بعد الظهر بتوقيت ال تريد وقد اغلقت على سعر*  *1.1741*   *وشكرا*

 كلامك صحيح اخوي رالي ولكن اذا تبي افضل وأضمن توقيت للدخول هو رجوع السعر لـ موفينق 9 بعد حدوث التقاطع والكسر  انا قاعد اجرب هذا التوقيت من الاسبوع الماضي وكان ممتاز جداً بل ويحقق اهدافه بسرعه واستشرت عمدتنا ليكويد وأيدني فيها   وكنت حاط اوردر لليورو دولار عند 1.1742 مره اخرى وكان وقته الموفينق9 في هذا المستوى ولو تلاحظ شمعة الساعه 17 كان اللو فيها 1.1742 ولكن لم يتفعل الاوردر:confused:   هل لابد في al trade ان تكون اونلاين لكي تتفعل الاوردرات؟؟!!  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> اذا تبي افضل وأضمن توقيت للدخول هو رجوع السعر لـ موفينق 9 بعد حدوث التقاطع والكسر

   تسلموا على التوضيح خالد ورالي بس اموت وافهم يا بو الوليد كيف رجوع السعر لـ موفينج 9  يار ريت توضحها اكثر :confused:بعدين التقاطع عندي صار بعد الشمعة الطويلة يعني على 1,1766 غريبة شغال على ميتا 3 و 4 .....السموحة يالربع اعدادات الموفينجغلط :o

----------


## Trust

مساكم الله بالخير
ياجماعة هل هذه كانت فرصة على الباوند ?مع ان خط الترند لا يشمل فترة طويلة.........والسموحة

----------


## kalid

> مساكم الله بالخير
> ياجماعة هل هذه كانت فرصة على الباوند ?مع ان خط الترند لا يشمل فترة طويلة.........والسموحة

 نعم اخوي Trust  تعتبر فرصه على الباوند ولكنها تعتبر اقل اماناً  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> [/center]   تسلموا على التوضيح خالد ورالي بس اموت وافهم يا بو الوليد كيف رجوع السعر لـ موفينج 9  يار ريت توضحها اكثر  :confused: التوضيح على الشارت المرفق  بعدين التقاطع عندي صار بعد الشمعة الطويلة يعني على 1,1766  غريبة شغال على ميتا 3 و 4   . . . . .  السموحة يالربع اعدادات الموفينج غلط :o

   اجل الاعدادات غلط وانت مسوي لنا حفله هنا:D ;) ما صار شي يالحبيب واي استفسار انا تحت امرك :Regular Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

تسلم يا بو الوليد على الايضاح ولازم الحفلة ولا كيف بفهم ..... :Regular Smile:    مبروك النتائج الرائعة   همسة : اخاف ليكويد يدخل ويغار من النتائج والتهاني   بالتوفيق والا الامام نحن معك

----------


## alghamdi

> تسلم يا بو الوليد على الايضاح ولازم الحفلة ولا كيف بفهم .....    مبروك النتائج الرائعة   همسة : اخاف ليكويد يدخل ويغار من النتائج والتهاني   بالتوفيق والا الامام نحن معك

 مبروك لنا جميعاً 120+ نقطه ولله الحمد والمنه  وترا العزيمه وتذاكر السفر عليك يا أخ محمد ولا وش رايك   عن نفسي راح أجيك ومعي قبيلة غامد كلهم ... :D

----------


## splash

> مبروك لنا جميعاً 120+ نقطه ولله الحمد والمنه   وترا العزيمه وتذاكر السفر عليك يا أخ محمد ولا وش رايك   عن نفسي راح أجيك ومعي قبيلة غامد كلهم ... :D

    الله يبارك فيك وانت الخير والبركة  يا مرحبابك والله ما طلبت   وترى مليون ميل مربع عندي فيهم 1200 متر مربع  تقضي الغرض هههههههه  ووالله ذيك الساعة المباركة اللي تشرفون فيها وتراك طلبت وانا قلت تم ما فيها شردة   ورني شطارتك

----------


## splash

شباب الين ما كنه قرب  احنا في الانتظار   ارجو التصحيح   وبالتوفيق

----------


## kalid

إلا إستــــوى وما بقى إلا الكســــر   بيني وبينك هالزوج ما ارتحت له ولا اشتغل عليــــه لأنه في الغالب يكسر الترند ثم يرجع فوقــه وسواها فيني اكثر من مره فـ ريحت بالي ولا صرت اشتغل عليــــه  بس عشانك بـ اعطيه فرصه اخيـره يا يمشي معنا مثل باقي الازواج ولانشوف له حل  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Om_Sara

:A015:    بصراحة أنا متابعة معاكم أول بأول و ماشاءالله الشغل على هلطريقة فيه نتائج حلوة ... بس تحتاج شوية تعب و متابعة ...  اليورو & السويسري  اليوم روعة  :Regular Smile:    بس الأسترليني ما كان واضح جداُ :Frown:    و الياباني مثل ما قال خالد بجد شكلة غير مريح عندي إحساس إن  نيته مو صافية :confused:   باالتوفيق للجميع , و انا متابعة معاكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A013:    :A015:  
والله الله ايبارك فيكم ايها الاخوه 
كنت اعتقد انني لوحدي اللي متابع  هذه الاستراتيجيه بس ما شاء الله طلعت الاخير مش الاول والبركه بالاخوه اللي منستفيد منهم يوم بعد يوم 
انا بوجودكم اخواني والله مالي كلام 
انتم  كفيتم ووفيتم  الله يجزيكم كل خير  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم  :Regular Smile: :d

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:   الترندات القادمة المتوقعه بإذن الله على الأزواج EUR/USDGBP/USDCHF/USD ..

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:    الترندات القادمة المتوقعه بإذن الله تعالى على الأزواج  AUD/USD USD/CAD  . .

----------


## kalid

اشكرك اخوي يوسف على متابعتك  المجنون كسر الترند والمونتوووم يشتكي يقوووول وين اهل الشورت :Big Grin:    ننتظر التقاطع ثم الدخول بعد اغلاق الشمعه   راح اوافيكم بـ مناطق الدخول والخروج ان شاء الله  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هههههههههه ونحن بالانتظار اخي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aalawee

> اشكرك اخوي يوسف على متابعتك    المجنون كسر الترند والمونتوووم يشتكي يقوووول وين اهل الشورت   ننتظر التقاطع ثم الدخول بعد اغلاق الشمعه   راح اوافيكم بـ مناطق الدخول والخروج ان شاء الله  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 تراني معاكم باذن الله 
ارجو تصحيحي ان اخطات
ومنتظرين نقاطك يااخي خالد

----------


## kalid

> تراني معاكم باذن الله 
> ارجو تصحيحي ان اخطات
> ومنتظرين نقاطك يااخي خالد

 حياك الله اخوي علاوي،، نورت الموضوع  بالنسبــه للرسم فـ هو صحيح ولكن هنالك ترند اكثر صحه وقد رسمته على نفس الشارت  وبعدين ترى الماكد ما نستخدمه اطلاقاً :Regular Smile:   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> تراني معاكم باذن الله 
> ارجو تصحيحي ان اخطات
> ومنتظرين نقاطك يااخي خالد

 حيالله علاوي معانا والله نورت   من بعد الخبراء   اقول لك لو تاخذ الترند من القمة التالية للقمة اللي انت راسم منها بتلقى ثلاث قمم ملامسة الترند وهو شرط هذه الاستراتيجية    وبالتوفيق   الشارت ما يبي يظبط عندي ... ان شاء الله اكون وضحت

----------


## aalawee

> حياك الله اخوي علاوي،، نورت الموضوع   بالنسبــه للرسم فـ هو صحيح ولكن هنالك ترند اكثر صحه وقد رسمته على نفس الشارت  وبعدين ترى الماكد ما نستخدمه اطلاقاً  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 سلمت الانامل 
هل هذه محاولة للاختراق وهل يعتد بها ؟؟؟

----------


## splash

> سلمت الانامل

  

> هل هذه محاولة للاختراق وهل يعتد بها ؟؟؟

     حبيب قلبي علاوي الترند وصار رسمه صح   بس وينك باقي :-  1- المومينت فوق المائة لانها منطقة الشورت او الثيران   2- تقاطع الموفينج   3- اعتماد الكسر والدخول ويكون بطريقتين  ليكويد : افتتاح الشمعة اللي بعد الشمعة اللي فيها تقاطع الموفنج خالد والغامدي: عند اغلاق شمعة الكسر   والاثنين صحيحات (لانه مرات يكون التقاطع قبل الكسر وهو صحيح)   وبالتوفيق

----------


## aalawee

> حبيب قلبي علاوي الترند وصار رسمه صح   بس وينك باقي :-  1- المومينت فوق المائة لانها منطقة الشورت او الثيران   2- تقاطع الموفينج   3- اعتماد الكسر والدخول ويكون بطريقتين  ليكويد : افتتاح الشمعة اللي بعد الشمعة اللي فيها تقاطع الموفنج خالد والغامدي: عند اغلاق شمعة الكسر   والاثنين صحيحات (لانه مرات يكون التقاطع قبل الكسر وهو صحيح)   وبالتوفيق

 سلمت

----------


## kalid

> حبيب قلبي علاوي الترند وصار رسمه صح   بس وينك باقي :-  1- المومينت فوق المائة لانها منطقة اللونق او الثيران   2- تقاطع الموفينج   3- اعتماد الكسر والدخول ويكون بطريقتين  ليكويد : افتتاح الشمعة اللي بعد الشمعة اللي فيها تقاطع الموفنج خالد والغامدي: عند اغلاق شمعة الكسر   والاثنين صحيحات (لانه مرات يكون التقاطع قبل الكسر وهو صحيح)   وبالتوفيق

  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   اخوي splash  نهائياً لم اقل ان الدخول يكون عند اغلاق شمعة الكسر،،اساساً في هذه اللحظه لم تتحقق شروط الدخول كامله،،  وعلى فكره انا لم اغير اي شرط من شروط الاستراتيجيـه  والدخول يكون بعد تحقق الشروط الثلاثه بعض النظر عن ترتيبها ولو سمحت لا تتبلاني مره ثانيه :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري :Regular Smile:

----------


## shark net

:A006:     حبيت اسجل اعجابي بالأستراتيجية و اشارك معكم    اسمحولي بأول مشاركاتي في الأستراتيجية باشارت الباوند ين  ان كان فيها اي خطاء او تعديل ارجوا التوضيح

----------


## kalid

حياك الله اخوي shark net شارت رائع وليس به اخطاء  هنا الشروط تحققت ولم يبق الا الدخول ولكن ولـ يكون دخولنا اكثر امان  ننتظر ان يتكون لدينا زاويه بين خطوط الموفينق ((اي يكون التقاطع  وااااضح))  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> اخوي splash  نهائياً لم اقل ان الدخول يكون عند اغلاق شمعة الكسر،،اساساً في هذه اللحظه لم تتحقق شروط الدخول كامله،،  وعلى فكره انا لم اغير اي شرط من شروط الاستراتيجيـه  والدخول يكون بعد تحقق الشروط الثلاثه بعض النظر عن ترتيبها ولو سمحت لا تتبلاني مره ثانيه    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري

   انا قلت صارت حرب  :EEK!:    يا سيدي لك العذر حتى ترضى  :Regular Smile:    ياخوي هالكلمتين الفصاحة جبناهم منك ومن الغامدي الله يذكره بالخير  :51 51:    يعني من وين جبتهم  :75 75:    بعدين اقول :Angry Smile:      

> وعلى فكره انا لم اغير اي شرط من شروط الاستراتيجيـه

   شو سالفة رجوع السعر لخط الموفينج 9    تحياتي وتقديري    وبالتوفيق

----------


## kalid

> شو سالفة رجوع السعر لخط الموفينج 9    
> [/center]

 خلااااص انساها اخوي splash :Big Grin:   هي مو تعديل على الاستراتيجيه وانما اقترااااح  وهي زي ما قلت منطقه اكثر اماااان  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

افا ... بو الوليد اشوفك زعلت وانا اتغشمر   ياخوك ترى ما يهون زعلك علينا   الا تغير فيها ونص ++++++    :48 48:    بعدين استاذنا ليكويد يوم حطها راح لانه يدري انه في ناس كفو بيطلعون منها عجايب  :Regular Smile:    والبركة فيك والاخوان  :51 51:    . . .  بالتوفيق

----------


## alghamdi

أخي Splash محمد  بناء على طلبك تم تنفيذه على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8534.html  وبالتوفيق يارب،،،

----------


## splash

بو الوليد عشان تأكدي لي انك مو زعلان   قولي في الشارت اي ترند اصح الترند الاول(خط متصل) ام الترند بالخط المتقطع   مع العلم ان الترند الاول (خط متصل) يمثل مقاومة ياكدها لنا الدعم المتكون من ترند  اليورو   ارجو التصحيح والافادة   تحياتي   بالتوفيق

----------


## splash

> أخي Splash محمد  بناء على طلبك تم تنفيذه على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8534.html  وبالتوفيق يارب،،،

    الله يطول عمرك ويقدرك على فعل الخير    وبالتوفيق

----------


## kalid

> بو الوليد عشان تأكدي لي انك مو زعلان    قولي في الشارت اي ترند اصح الترند الاول(خط متصل) ام الترند بالخط المتقطع   مع العلم ان الترند الاول (خط متصل) يمثل مقاومة ياكدها لنا الدعم المتكون من ترند اليورو   ارجو التصحيح والافادة   تحياتي   بالتوفيق

 وش دعوه نزعل من حبيبنا splash ترى حتى انا كنت اتغشمر :Regular Smile:    وبالنسبــــه للترند فـ أرى والعلم عند الله ان الترند المنقطع هو الذي يمكننا الاعتماد عليه حالياً لان الترند المتصل حاد نوعاً ما  وسـ نرى ايهما سـ يثبت وجوده :Regular Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

اعتقد انه يجب الانتباه على شارت اليورو حسب الشارت المرفق انه لدينا شكل مثلث   فققد تكون ترند هابط وقد لامس ثلاث قمم   اضافة الى الترند القديم الصاعد والذي ارتد منه   ننتظر كسر احدهما مع تحقق باقي الشروط   او الارتداد منه لتكون مقاومة رادعة لصعود الزوج  وارجح ان الترند العلوي (الهابط) اقرب للكسر بمراجعة شارت الين فقد تحققت الشروط للشورت فيه    وبالتوفيق

----------


## kalid

تحققت شروط الدخول على الدولار ين (شورت)واللي بـ ياخذها من 120.90 يكون افضل :47 47:  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## 4539910

توصية موفقة اخوى خالد ونتوكل على الله فى الدخول

----------


## splash

> إلا إستــــوى وما بقى إلا الكســــر  بيني وبينك هالزوج ما ارتحت له ولا اشتغل عليــــه لأنه في الغالب يكسر الترند ثم يرجع فوقــه وسواها فيني اكثر من مره فـ ريحت بالي ولا صرت اشتغل عليــــه  بس عشانك بـ اعطيه فرصه اخيـره يا يمشي معنا مثل باقي الازواج ولانشوف له حل  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 تكفى يا بوالوليد شوفله حل.....   ومؤقتا اعتبرني من حزب الضد لهذا الزوج    غدار

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:    بالنسبة للزوجين AUD/USD و USD/CAD  وعلى حسب آخر رسم للترند قمت بإرفاقه فقد تم الكسر  . .

----------


## kalid

> تكفى يا بوالوليد شوفله حل.....   ومؤقتا اعتبرني من حزب الضد لهذا الزوج    غدار

 شفت والله ذبحني هالزوج مع انه حقق 25 نقطه قبل ما يرتد المهم هو الان عند منطقة دخولنا نحاول نخرج منه بـ اقل خساره وتووووووووبه من هالنووووبـــــه يا دولار ين

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم اعتقد في فرصه على الباوند دولار

----------


## dahoomi

ياليت احد من الاخوه يرد ويصحح اذا كان في غلط وشكرا

----------


## aalawee

> السلام عليكم اعتقد في فرصه على الباوند دولار

 اعتقد المجنون بعد عليه فرصة

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد ياعلاوي رسم الترند كان غلط والفرصه رااااااااااااااااااااااحت
والا وش رايك

----------


## dahoomi

اخ علاوي اي رسمه صح ياليت توضحلي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## splash

مبروووووك للي دخل   ويا شباب السموحة حاولت ارفق الشارت الصباح وما قدرت  لاحظو معاي اقنتاص الفرص انه دخولنا كان على الترند الصغير مادام تحققت الشروط   EUR/USD   SHORT 1.1772  الى الان +65 نقطة   ولله الحمد

----------


## splash

مبروووووك للي دخل    USD/CHF LONG 1.3117  الى الان + 30 نقطة   ولله الحمد    ولسعني الدولار/ ين  وانا وياك ياخالد اقوله   وداعــــــــــــــــــــــــا    . . . وبالتوفيق

----------


## aalawee

> اخ علاوي اي رسمه صح ياليت توضحلي 
> وجزاك الله خير

 اخي الكريم 
انا متدرب مثلك في رسم الترند
اخاف الخبط بك
الاخوان مابيقصرون والسموحة منك 
اخي سبلاش 
لو سمحت لو تعطينا فرص الدخول اثناء تكونها  حتى ندخل معاكم 
اخواني مارايكم بورشة عمل في منتدى العملات لان هذا القسم مايدخلونه كثير

----------


## splash

تامر امر حبيب قلبي علاوي   بس خذ لك نظرة على توقيعي   الحال  لمن بعضه    بالنسبة للباوند تحقق شرط الدخول والان السعر في حالة ارتداد خفيف ولكن ما يزال واقف على خط الترند كمقاومة   وارجو ملاحظة ان السعر 1.7354  هو خط مقاومة عنيفة ارتد منها السعر كم مرة في الايام السابقة   لذا احبذ ان يكون الاستوب لوز خلفها بكم نقطة لانه اذا وصلها مرجح انه سيرتد   ان شاء الله    وبالتوفيق

----------


## aalawee

> بالنسبة للزوجين AUD/USD و USD/CAD  وعلى حسب آخر رسم للترند قمت بإرفاقه فقد تم الكسر  . .

 الحمدلله التوقع كان صائب
ومادام مالحقنا عليه صاعد بنلحق عليه نازل
ان شاء الله

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:    ماشاء الله تبارك الله ومبارك للكل من إستغل الفرص ، اليوم يوم الأرباح  الباوند/دولار حقق جميع الشروط وربح 40+ نقطه  اليورو كذلك 40+ نقطه  الدولار/فرنك 40+ نقطه  الأسترالي/دولار40+ نقطه  الدولار/كندي40+ نقطه  اليورو/ين 40+ نقطه  الباوند/ين 40+ نقطه  إجمالي ربح نقاط اليوم 280+ نقطه وبكل سهوله ولله الحمد والمنه  :Good:

----------


## aalawee

> تامر امر حبيب قلبي علاوي    بس خذ لك نظرة على توقيعي   الحال لمن بعضه    بالنسبة للباوند تحقق شرط الدخول والان السعر في حالة ارتداد خفيف ولكن ما يزال واقف على خط الترند كمقاومة   وارجو ملاحظة ان السعر 1.7354 هو خط مقاومة عنيفة ارتد منها السعر كم مرة في الايام السابقة   لذا احبذ ان يكون الاستوب لوز خلفها بكم نقطة لانه اذا وصلها مرجح انه سيرتد   ان شاء الله    وبالتوفيق

 اشكرك على ردك الحلو يالزززززززززززززززززززززيييز يارايق
ودام الحال من بعضه خلينا نتعلم وبياكد لنا الخبراء واذا ربحنا خير وبركة 
ولاعاس من امر عليك امارة ولا اشر عليك باشارة

----------


## splash

مبرووووك بالغامدي ولكل اعضاء الاستراتيجية   شكلنا بنسوي انقلاب على المنتدى     ياخوك ما اقول الا   (ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد)  وعلى قولة حبايبنا المصريين   امسك الخشب

----------


## Trust

عفوا اخوي الغامدي لكن صفقة الباوند عندي ما وصلت الهدف عندي حسب الشارت المرفق ومبروك لمن دخل على الحقيقي والشكر موصول للاخ ليكويد

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه كانت ولا احلى النيوزيلندي
ياشباب ياليت تخبرونا عن فرص قادمه

----------


## splash

GBP/USD   رجع السعر الى نقطة الدخول   SHORT  1.17317  بالتوفيق

----------


## dahoomi

مبروووووووووووووووك للاخوان اللي دخلو
ونشكر ليكويد على الطريقه المبسطه

----------


## السبع

استراتيجية رائعة  
موفقين جميعاً :Good:

----------


## alghamdi

> عفوا اخوي الغامدي لكن صفقة الباوند عندي ما وصلت الهدف عندي حسب الشارت المرفق ومبروك لمن دخل على الحقيقي والشكر موصول للاخ ليكويد

 تفضل الشارت أخي الحبيب ... وأي إستفسار أنا حاضر . .

----------


## alghamdi

> GBP/USD   رجع السعر الى نقطة الدخول   SHORT  1.17317  بالتوفيق

 ليش أخي محمد ... أفا عليك بس كيف تفوت فرصه واضحه زي كذا على الباوند  :Frown:  ... نسيت كلامي معاك على الماسنجر عن قوة نقطة الدخول عند توافق التقاطع مع الكسر ونقاط الإرتكاز على الترند ... شوف الشارت في ردي أعلاه ومعوض بأحسن منها إن شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## splash

> ليش أخي محمد ... أفا عليك بس كيف تفوت فرصه واضحه زي كذا على الباوند  ... نسيت كلامي معاك على الماسنجر عن قوة نقطة الدخول عند توافق التقاطع مع الكسر ونقاط الإرتكاز على الترند ... شوف الشارت في ردي أعلاه ومعوض بأحسن منها إن شاء الله

     مجبور اطلع المستور   ادري عاندتك واتمسكت برأيي الخاطيء وخلت من الترند الصغير على 1.7336  وكانت ولا احلى بس الغلطة الحقيقية اني خالفت وحطيت الاستوب لوز 30 نقطة بدل 40 (ما ينفع الندم) وانضرب على 1.7663  ولو كان اربعين كان ماصار الا الخير   والحمد لله على كل شيء والحين شفت ترند جديد اللي مرسوم في مشاركتي اعلاه واحاول اعوض فيه وبانتظار نتائج الصفقة   دامكم موجودين ما نحس بطعم الخسارة  الله يديمكم لنا وللخير  :Good:    وبالتويق

----------


## alghamdi

> مجبور اطلع المستور   ادري عاندتك واتمسكت برأيي الخاطيء وخلت من الترند الصغير على 1.7336 وكانت ولا احلى بس الغلطة الحقيقية اني خالفت وحطيت الاستوب لوز 30 نقطة بدل 40 (ما ينفع الندم) وانضرب على 1.7663 ولو كان اربعين كان ماصار الا الخير   والحمد لله على كل شيء والحين شفت ترند جديد اللي مرسوم في مشاركتي اعلاه واحاول اعوض فيه وبانتظار نتائج الصفقة   دامكم موجودين ما نحس بطعم الخسارة  الله يديمكم لنا وللخير    وبالتوفيق[/center]

 بسيطة ومعوض إن شاء الله تعالى والفرص كثيره والحمدلله

----------


## Trust

لكن اعتقد ان خط الترند في شارتك اخي الغامدي شوي حاد (ما عليك من كلامي مبتدئ) بالفعل الفرصة كانت واضحة مبروك :Good:

----------


## alghamdi

> لكن اعتقد ان خط الترند في شارتك اخي الغامدي شوي حاد (ما عليك من كلامي مبتدئ) بالفعل الفرصة كانت واضحة مبروك

 حياك الله وبياك أخي الحبيب  وبالعكس الترند اللي أنا رسمته معقول ومنطقي جداً ولم تتجاوز الزاوية 35 ْ درجة  إليك الشارت  . .

----------


## Rally

*اخوي يوسف يمسيك بالخير انت وباقي الاخوة  
كيف قدرت تطلع درجة ميلان الترند في الشارت ؟؟ هل هناك اداة خاصة ؟؟  
وشكرا *

----------


## alghamdi

> *اخوي يوسف يمسيك بالخير انت وباقي الاخوة*    *كيف قدرت تطلع درجة ميلان الترند في الشارت ؟؟ هل هناك اداة خاصة ؟؟*   *وشكرا*

 هلا وغلا والله بالعزيز الغالي  يمسيك بالرضا والسرور  نعم هناك أداة خاصة لقياس ميلان الترند ... إنظر للصورة أدناه  . .

----------


## Trust

بارك الله فيك اخي لغامدي ولكن انا تحيرت في زاوية الترند ...متى ممكن اعتبارها حادة ولا يعتد بها   وبالمرة لو ما فيها كلافة ايش رايك  في الين

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الغامدي ومحمد( سبيلاش) وتروست والرالي وباقي الاخوه اللي يشتغلون علي الترند المكسور 
انا اخوكم ابو مالك ومن متابعي هذه الاستراتيجيه وحابب اضيفكم او اتضيفوني عالماسنجر حتي نتبادل الخبره في هذه الاسراتيجيه اللي بتثبت جدارتها يوم بعد يوم 
حتي نتعاون ونطلع بافضل النتائج باذن الله اخوكم ابو مالك [email protected] 
ولك مني السلام

----------


## sam22

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ومبارك للكل من إستغل الفرص ، اليوم يوم الأرباح  الباوند/دولار حقق جميع الشروط وربح 40+ نقطه  اليورو كذلك 40+ نقطه  الدولار/فرنك 40+ نقطه  الأسترالي/دولار40+ نقطه  الدولار/كندي40+ نقطه  اليورو/ين 40+ نقطه  الباوند/ين 40+ نقطه  إجمالي ربح نقاط اليوم 280+ نقطه وبكل سهوله ولله الحمد والمنه

 أخي العزيز الغامدي  
أولا مبارك عليك هذا اليوم وكل يوم 
ثانيا سؤال على الماشي 
ماذا تنصح واحد حسابه 5000$  
هل يدخل بأكثر من زوج مثلا بأربعة أزواج وبالتالي تكون العقود بـ 10 مثلا 
أم أنه يدخل بزوج واحد بـ100 
شو رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nedal

اخواني الاعزاء ارفق اليكم بعض الشارتات لازواج التي رايت ان فيها احتمال فرصة دخول و ارجو التصحيح في حال ورود خطاء حتى تعم الفائدة

----------


## splash

> اخواني الاعزاء ارفق اليكم بعض الشارتات لازواج التي رايت ان فيها احتمال فرصة دخول و ارجو التصحيح في حال ورود خطاء حتى تعم الفائدة

 حيا الله اخونا نضال واحيي فيك اجتهادكطيب الترند كل ما يكون اقرب الى 45 درجة يكون افضل وليس الزاميا اي ان لا يكون حاد جدا او منبسط جدا وذلك لمصداقية الترند عامة وليس في هذه الاستراتيجية فقط والنقطة الثانية هي دع الترند يكون نفسه ولا تحاول ايجاده عنوة كي لا تقع في الخطأ واحلى ما قيل في ذلك من اخونا الغامدي جزاه الله خير  

> alghamdi[/size]]

  

> ليش أخي محمد ... أفا عليك بس كيف تفوت فرصه واضحه زي كذا على الباوند  ... نسيت كلامي معاك على الماسنجر عن قوة نقطة الدخول عند توافق التقاطع مع الكسر ونقاط الإرتكاز على الترند ... شوف الشارت في ردي أعلاه ومعوض بأحسن منها إن شاء الله

  يعني دائما خلى الترند قريب من التقاطع قدر الامكان هذه نظرتي في الترند اللي انت راسمه على الباوند / دولار وقيس عليه الباقي  وما تخاف شوية متابعة والا انت راسم الترند على الطاير من اول نظرة ---------------- ياعيني على الغزل...*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## splash

> هلا وغلا والله بالعزيز الغالي   يمسيك بالرضا والسرور  نعم هناك أداة خاصة لقياس ميلان الترند ... إنظر للصورة أدناه  . .

   موسوعة فوركسية    الله يخليك لنا

----------


## nedal

حيال الله اخي الكريم 
اشكر لك ردك و تصحيحك لاخطائي 
ان شاء الله في المرات القادمة اتقيد بعدم جعل الترند بشكل حاد و الف شكر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aalawee

ياشباب الباوند كسر الترند على اربع ساعات 
الهدف والله اعلم 100 نقطة
ارجو تصحيحي ان اخطات
والان في طريقه للتقاطع 
يعني رايح فيها الباوند لغاية  7260 وبعدها نشوف شو يصير 
التوصية لاغية اذا لم يؤكدها الخبراء

----------


## alghamdi

> بارك الله فيك اخي لغامدي ولكن انا تحيرت في زاوية الترند ...متى ممكن اعتبارها حادة ولا يعتد بها وبالمرة لو ما فيها كلافة ايش رايك في الين

 وفيك أخي الحبيب  بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الترند فحقيقه عندي كلام في هذا الموضوع ولكن لم أستطع أن أعبر عنه كتابة ً ....  :48 48:    بالنسبة للدولار/ين ما أحبذه في هذي الإستراتيجيه مطلقاً إلا بأهداف بسيطة

----------


## alghamdi

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ الغامدي ومحمد( سبيلاش) وتروست والرالي وباقي الاخوه اللي يشتغلون علي الترند المكسور 
> انا اخوكم ابو مالك ومن متابعي هذه الاستراتيجيه وحابب اضيفكم او اتضيفوني عالماسنجر حتي نتبادل الخبره في هذه الاسراتيجيه اللي بتثبت جدارتها يوم بعد يوم 
> حتي نتعاون ونطلع بافضل النتائج باذن الله اخوكم ابو مالك [email protected] 
> ولك مني السلام

 حقيقه أخي أبو مالك أنا أتعامل مع الياهو ماسنجر ولا أتعامل مع الهوتميل أبداً ، إن أحببت راسلني على الخاص لأرسل لك عنواني على الياهو إحتراماً لقوانين المنتدى  ولك خالص شكري،،،

----------


## alghamdi

> أخي العزيز الغامدي  
> أولا مبارك عليك هذا اليوم وكل يوم 
> ثانيا سؤال على الماشي 
> ماذا تنصح واحد حسابه 5000$ 
> هل يدخل بأكثر من زوج مثلا بأربعة أزواج وبالتالي تكون العقود بـ 10 مثلا 
> أم أنه يدخل بزوج واحد بـ100 
> شو رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 بإختصار أهم شي أن لايكون المارجن المستخدم أكثر من 10% من رأس المال وأن لايكون في نفس الوقت مجموع الاستوب للعقود أكثر من 10% من رأس المال  إن شاء الله أكون قد أصبت وأفدت ... وموفق يارب،،،

----------


## sam22

> بإختصار أهم شي أن لايكون المارجن المستخدم أكثر من 10% من رأس المال وأن لايكون في نفس الوقت مجموع الاستوب للعقود أكثر من 10% من رأس المال   إن شاء الله أكون قد أصبت وأفدت ... وموفق يارب،،،

    :A012:

----------


## alghamdi

> ياشباب الباوند كسر الترند على اربع ساعات 
> الهدف والله اعلم 100 نقطة
> ارجو تصحيحي ان اخطات
> والان في طريقه للتقاطع 
> يعني رايح فيها الباوند لغاية 7260 وبعدها نشوف شو يصير 
> التوصية لاغية اذا لم يؤكدها الخبراء

 هلا وغلى والله بأخي علاوي  بالنسبة للباوند ... إذا كنت تقصد الترند اللي في الصورة أدناه فأقول لك إن الترند لا يعتد به ولا أعتبره كسر للترند وذلك لأسباب ، وحقيقه لي وجهات نظر وملاحظات تجعل من هذه الطريقة قمة في السهولة وقوة في تأكيد الربح بإذن الله تعالى ولكن والله عجزت عن شرحها ...  :48 48:   ، تصدق والله أحياناً الواحد يمر بحالة تناحه يصير المخ شبه مجمد  :Big Grin:    عالعموم راح أحاول أعبر عن مافي داخلي وإن شاء الله تطلع بس...  كان الله في العون،،،   :A012:

----------


## alghamdi

نسيت أرفق صورة الباوند  . .

----------


## aalawee

> هلا وغلى والله بأخي علاوي   بالنسبة للباوند ... إذا كنت تقصد الترند اللي في الصورة أدناه فأقول لك إن الترند لا يعتد به ولا أعتبره كسر للترند وذلك لأسباب ، وحقيقه لي وجهات نظر وملاحظات تجعل من هذه الطريقة قمة في السهولة وقوة في تأكيد الربح بإذن الله تعالى ولكن والله عجزت عن شرحها ...  ، تصدق والله أحياناً الواحد يمر بحالة تناحه يصير المخ شبه مجمد    عالعموم راح أحاول أعبر عن مافي داخلي وإن شاء الله تطلع بس...  كان الله في العون،،،

  
حيا اخوي الغامدي
وانا اقول وينك  اثاريك هني مستخبي 
اطلع وبان عليك الامان  :Regular Smile:   
ياليت يااخوي الغامدي ولاعليك امر  تفصفص لنا هذه الطريقة بما يجعلها سهلة للفهم وسهلة لاصحاب الفهم البطيء امثالي   :Regular Smile: 
يعني اذا صار كذا بشرط  كذا يصير كذا   والله الموفق         ( حد فهم شي   :Regular Smile:  )
وتقبل تقديري واحترامي

----------


## alghamdi

> حيا اخوي الغامدي
> وانا اقول وينك اثاريك هني مستخبي 
> اطلع وبان عليك الامان   
> ياليت يااخوي الغامدي ولاعليك امر تفصفص لنا هذه الطريقة بما يجعلها سهلة للفهم وسهلة لاصحاب الفهم البطيء امثالي 
> يعني اذا صار كذا بشرط كذا يصير كذا والله الموفق ( حد فهم شي  )
> وتقبل تقديري واحترامي

 هلا وغلا فيك أخوي علاوي  والله قلنا نستفيد ونحاول نفيد بهالطريقه الجميلة والتي تمتاز بكل مزايا الطرق الناجحة في مثل هذه الأسواق  حكاية أفصفص لك الطريقه ترا أخونا ليكود ماشاء الله عليه ماخلى ولا بقا شي إلا ووضحه وحقيقه هذا تنبيه مني لكل من لم يعرف بأن الطريقه مشروحه بكل تفاصيلها أن يراجع هذا الملف المرفق بهذه المشاركة والتي قام أخونا ليكود بشرحها شرح واضح ومبسط  ولكن ما قصدته أن لدي بعض الملاحظات والمفاهيم البسيطة لهذه الطريقة التي أجزم بإذن الله أنه من أخذ بها سيجد الربح الوفير ولن يتعرض لخسارة إلا ما ندر .... ولكن مشكلتي بليد في الشرح وفي التعبير  سأحاول لاحقاً أن أوضح ما أقصده وأسأل الله تعالى التوفيق والإعانه،،،

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد في فرصه والا اشرايكم شباب

----------


## السبع

ترند عن قريب ينكسر وتقاطع مع ملاحظة الوان الموفينج لأن 9 عندي أحمر 30 أخضر

----------


## Trust

فرصة تحققت على الباوند ولا اروع

----------


## alghamdi

> فرصة تحققت على الباوند ولا اروع

 ممتاز وماشاء الله عليك لقطتها  :Good:  .... تستاهل كل خير

----------


## dahoomi

ياعيني ياعيني
مبروووووووووووك عليك
 عيني كانت على هادي الفرصه بس خفت خيرها بغيرها

----------


## kalid

ما شاء الله تبارك الله نتائج ممتازه ومتابعة رائعةالشكر لكم على تفاعلك وبالاخص اخونا يوسف الغامدي وبإنتظار اضافاته وهذي فرصه طازه على المجنووون لا تفوتك تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## السبع

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله     نتائج ممتازه ومتابعة رائعة  الشكر لكم على تفاعلك وبالاخص اخونا يوسف الغامدي وبإنتظار اضافاته   وهذي فرصه طازه على المجنووون لا تفوتك     تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 الله يعطيك العافية أخوي خالد 
لي ملاحظة حول تحديدك الترند بالاعتماد على قمتين مع أني قرأت للعزيز ليكويد أنه يحدد الترند بناءاً على ثلاث نقاط  
بالمناسبة أنا كنت أحاول أرسم الترند على شارت المجنون بالاعتماد على ثلاث قمم إلا أنني لاحظت أن الزاوية أقل من 45ْ
فاستبعدت الفرصة 
أرجو منكم تقبل ملاحظتي وتقييم فهمي للاستراتيجية الناجحة والسائلة :Regular Smile:

----------


## السبع

هذا الترند الي طلع معي

----------


## kalid

ياهلا ومرحبا اخوي السبع هذا هو الترند ولكــن الموفينق30 مغطي على القمه الثالثه :Regular Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## السبع

> ياهلا ومرحبا اخوي السبع  هذا هو الترند ولكــن الموفينق30 مغطي على القمه الثالثه   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 شكراً للتوضيح لكن يبدو لي أن النقطة الثالثة ليست قمة لوجود شمعة بعدها مباشرة وهي أعلى منها 
ومبروك على هذه الصفقة الموفقة

----------


## splash

> شكراً للتوضيح لكن يبدو لي أن النقطة الثالثة ليست قمة لوجود شمعة بعدها مباشرة وهي أعلى منها 
> ومبروك على هذه الصفقة الموفقة

   حيالله خالد والسبع   اسمحوا لي اخش من بينكم في هذا النقاش الهادف  بنظرتي القاصرة دائما   حقيقة تعجبني فيك اخوي السبع دقة ملاحظتك واللي هي مطلوبة في هذا السوق   بس اذا رجعت الى الاستراتيجة بقلم استاذنا وحبيبنا ليكويد ستجد ما تراه في الصورة المرفقة ادناه  ويجب ان نتماشى مع الاستراتيجية بالطريقة التي نقلت الينا وذلك لنظرة صاحبها والتي تخفى علينا احيانا   لانه وكما نعلم ان صحة الترند هو اعتماده على ارتكازيين وهنا على ثلاثة يعني نظرة لصاحبها   وشوف معاي في الرسم ادناه والمنقول من استراتيجة الترند المكسور الورقة الاولى رسم الترند  القمة الثانية الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها  القمة الثالثة الا ترى انها اسفل قمة(شمعة) سابقة لها  القمة الرابعة الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها     :016:       :A012:

----------


## السبع

> حيالله خالد والسبع   اسمحوا لي اخش من بينكم في هذا النقاش الهادف بنظرتي القاصرة دائما   حقيقة تعجبني فيك اخوي السبع دقة ملاحظتك واللي هي مطلوبة في هذا السوق   بس اذا رجعت الى الاستراتيجة بقلم استاذنا وحبيبنا ليكويد ستجد ما تراه في الصورة المرفقة ادناه  ويجب ان نتماشى مع الاستراتيجية بالطريقة التي نقلت الينا وذلك لنظرة صاحبها والتي تخفى علينا احيانا   لانه وكما نعلم ان صحة الترند هو اعتماده على ارتكازيين وهنا على ثلاثة يعني نظرة لصاحبها   وشوف معاي في الرسم ادناه والمنقول من استراتيجة الترند المكسور الورقة الاولى رسم الترند  القمة الثانية الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها  القمة الثالثة الا ترى انها اسفل قمة(شمعة) سابقة لها  القمة الرابعة الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها

    
حياك الله أخي الكريم splash  
وشكراً على توضيحك واهتمامك    القمة الثانية الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها . نعم ولكن الاغلاق تحت الشمعة الأولى فيمكن تجهالها خصوصاً أن الفرق جداً بسيط.  القمة الثالثة الا ترى انها اسفل قمة(شمعة) سابقة لها . نعم ما دام الترند تنازلي فمن الطبيعي أن تكون الشمعة اللاحقة أقل.  القمة الرابعة الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها . نعم الشمعة الرابعة هي شمعة كسر الترند فلا بد أن تكون أعلى من سابقتها.   إن شاء الله تكون ملاحظاتي واضحة ،فأنا معجب بهذه الاستراتيجية وأتمنى اتقانها كما شرحها الأخ ليكويد  دمت سالماً

----------


## splash

> القمة الثانية الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها . نعم ولكن الاغلاق تحت الشمعة الأولى فيمكن تجهالها خصوصاً أن الفرق جداً بسيط.القمة الثالثة الا ترى انها اسفل قمة(شمعة) سابقة لها . نعم ما دام الترند تنازلي فمن الطبيعي أن تكون الشمعة اللاحقة أقل.القمة الرابعة الا ترى ان بعدها قمة(شمعة) اعلى منها . نعم الشمعة الرابعة هي شمعة كسر الترند فلا بد أن تكون أعلى من سابقتها.

   الله يمسيك بالخير اخوي السبع    اولا : هذا والله ما اهدف له من جميع مشاركاتي وهو التعلم من الاخرين (راجع التوقيع)ثانيا : اذن لانعتبرها قمم او قيعان انما هي شمعات ملامسة للترند منعا للتضليل - وحقيقة انا كنت واقع في هذا الخطأ - وانا اكتب الرد بعد ان رجعت لمشاركات حبيبنا ليكويد وجبت منها :   

> *. بالاسفل تجدون شارت فريم النصف ساعه وعليه خط الترند ونركز علي ان يكون الترند يستند عليثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه .*

 *والله تعالى اعلم*    وارجو التصحيح   **

----------


## حسن السيد

السلام عيكم اخوتى الكرام
اسمحوا لى ان ابدى ملاحظه بخصوص احدى اهم نقاط الاستيراتيجيه وهى تقاطع الموفنج افيرج
ومعرفه حدوث التقاطع مبكرا عن  وقت حدوثه عن طريق احد الموشرات البسيطه والمفضل لدى الجميع 
وهو موشر Adx لقياس قوه الدفع او شدةالميل حيث يحدث التقاطع لخطى الموشر قبل ان يتقاطع خطى الموفنج بحوالى شمعه او شمعتين كما هو موضح فى الشارت
ولكم تحياتى

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:    إخوتي وأحبتي الكرام   :A015:    سأبدأ بسم الله متوكلاً عليه سبحانه وتعالى وأطرح بعض الملاحظات والآراء حول طريقة الترند المكسور ... والتي أرجو من العزيز القدير أن ينفع بها وأن يوفقني بأن أوصل ما أريد لكم على أكمل وجه والكمال لله سبحانه  بداية ً أحب أن أشكر أخي ليكود صاحب الطرح الأول لهذه الطريقه على مابذله لإخوانه فالشكر أولاً لله ثم لأخونا ليكود فجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء  ثانياً أرجو من إخواني ممن لم يقرأ شرح الطريقة من أخونا ليكود أن يرجع إلى هذا الرابط ويقرأ الملف المرفق بتمعن وتطبيق كل مافيه بدقة وانضباط  ثالثاً من خلال تجربتي البسيطه لهذه الطريقة وجدت أن جميع شروط الطريقه ليس عليها خلاف وهي أشبه ما تكون بالميكانيكيه وسهلة التطبيق وسلسة ... ولكن ما قد يشكل على البعض ويحصل عليه الخلاف هو رسم الترند ومدى صحته من عدمه فهو الركيزة الأساسية لعمل الطريقة ، فتجد البعض منا وأنا أولكم أقوم بفتح الشارت ثم أبدأ بوضع المؤشرات الخاصة بالطريقة ومن ثم تبدأ المعاناة فتجدني تارة أضع الترند بوضع معين وتارة أضعه على رسم آخر وتراة أرى مشاركة من أحد الأعضاء الكرام وأرى أن رسمه يختلف عن رسمي ويحصل عندي تشويش وهكذا ... وأعتقد أنكم تتفقون معي في ذلك  طيب .... عشان نسهل الأمور وما نعقدها راح ناخذها بشكل معكوس ونقول :  لا ترسم أي ترند أبد .... وإنما راقب الموفينق على الشارت وأنتظر إقترابهما من بعضهما البعض كما في الصورة التالية   في هذه الحالة ننتظر التقاطع فقد أصبح وشيكاً ..... وبالفعل حصل التقاطع هنا   هنا فقط نقوم بالبحث عن الترند حتى نتأكد من أن التقاطع هو كسر لترند .... فنقوم بالبحث عن الترند ، وكما هو معلوم لديكم بما أن التقاطع للأعلى فإن الترند سيكون حتماً ترند نازل ، وبالفعل الترند واضح جداً كما بالصورة التالية ومن السهولة بمكان إقتناصه   طبعاً بقية تحقيق الشروط أعتقد أنها واضحه جداً وليس فيها أي لبس ولكن للتوضيح البسيط سنتبع المثال ونكمل الشروط حتى الهدف كما بالصورة التالية   من الملاحظات المهمة جداً ... أنه كلما تطابق تقاطع الموفينق آفريج مع كسر السعر لخط الترند فوقتها يكون الدخول آمن وآكد لتحقيق الربح بإذن الله تعالى  ملاحظة أخرى ... يكون الدخول آمناً كذلك إن كان الترند لم يتجاوز بمعدل من اليوم إلى اليومين من بداية أول إرتكاز وحتى نقطة الكسر  ملاحظة أخرى .... من ما يكؤد قوة الكسر للترند أن يكون الترند في حدود زاوية مثلث وأن لايكون منبسطاً أو حاداً كما في مثالنا أعلاه  ملاحظة أخيرة .... يجب أن ننتبه إلى علاقة الأزواج ببعضها البعض وقوة تحرك الأزواج ، فمثلاً عند إشتباهنا بإحتمال وجود فرصة ما على اليورو/دولار يحبذ وقتها المرور على شارت الدولار/فرنك بحكم العلاقة العكسية بين هذين الزوجين والتأكد من وجود الفرصة كذلك على الزوج الآخر ، وإن كانت الفرصة ظاهرة كذلك على الزوج الآخر والزوجين محققين كامل الشروط وعلى أفضلها فأعتقد أن الدخول وقتها أقوى ما يكون وأبلغ في تحقيق الهدف على كلا الزوجين  الأزواج التي أحبذ العمل عليها بداية ً هم  اليورو/دولار الدولار/فرنك الباوند/دولار  فقط ، يأتي بعدهم  الأسترالي/دولار الدولار/كندي  ولا أحبذ العمل مع أزواج الين وخاصة الدولا/ين ، وأعتقد بأن الثلاثة أزواج الرئيسة فيها الخير الكثير وبعد المراس والإحتراف إلعب بالطريقة على ماتحب من الأزواج  أستميحكم عذراً على الإطالة ، وإن أصبت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان ... وأسأل الله أن أكون قد أفدتكم بهذه الشخابيط البسيطه التي إعتصرت مخي كي أستطيع أن أخرجها لكم  :Big Grin:     :A012:    محبكم / يوسف الغامدي

----------


## Lion

جزاك الله خير اخوي يوسف على هذا الطرح المميز .. والمتابعة الناجحة للطريقة الرائعة .. تحياتي ........

----------


## ammar2000a70

الشكر موصول للجميع و صباحكم عسل واليوم الجمعه اعتقد التدوال ضعيف بس اتمنى منكم تحطون لنا الفرص القادمه في هذا اليوم اذا كانت هناك فرص حقييقة   مع تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق انشا الله

----------


## abofaris73

الشكر لله  ثم لكما يا ليكويد والغامدي ولجميع من شارك في الموضوع  فهمت من الاستراتيجية استخدام ما يلي :  - موفينج اكسبونينشال 9  - موفينج اكسبونينشال 30  - مؤشر المومينتم  - خط الترند (وهو أهمها)  ممكن أطرح فكرة لعلها تفيد ، بالنسبة لمستخدمي النسخة (4) :  استخدام مؤشر (Shi-channel)  ميزته أنه يستكشف منطقة الترند الحالي ، وأنه عند بداية الاختراق يكون دائرة حمراء (ممكن نعتبرها إشارة استعداد)  ما رأيكم دام فضلكم  تحياتي للجميع

----------


## splash

الاخ يوسف الغامدي    شكرا لك   وجزاك الله خيرا      :A012:

----------


## السبع

مشكور أخي يوسف حقاً بهذا الترتيب يصبح تحديد الترند أسهل  :A012:

----------


## السبع

> الشكر لله ثم لكما يا ليكويد والغامدي ولجميع من شارك في الموضوع   فهمت من الاستراتيجية استخدام ما يلي :  - موفينج اكسبونينشال 9  - موفينج اكسبونينشال 30  - مؤشر المومينتم  - خط الترند (وهو أهمها)  ممكن أطرح فكرة لعلها تفيد ، بالنسبة لمستخدمي النسخة (4) :  استخدام مؤشر (Shi-channel)  ميزته أنه يستكشف منطقة الترند الحالي ، وأنه عند بداية الاختراق يكون دائرة حمراء (ممكن نعتبرها إشارة استعداد)  ما رأيكم دام فضلكم  تحياتي للجميع

        
أخي الكريم أبو فارس 
لقد فكرت في استخدام الشاي لكني لاحظت أنها ترسم اعتماداً على نقطتين فقط  ،ولكن بعد توضيح الأخ يوسف أعتقد يمكن أستخدامها كما تكرمت.

----------


## السبع

> الله يمسيك بالخير اخوي السبع       اولا : هذا والله ما اهدف له من جميع مشاركاتي وهو التعلم من الاخرين (راجع التوقيع)      ثانيا : اذن لانعتبرها قمم او قيعان انما هي شمعات ملامسة للترند منعا للتضليل - وحقيقة انا كنت واقع في هذا الخطأ - وانا اكتب الرد بعد ان رجعت لمشاركات حبيبنا ليكويد وجبت منها :   [/size][/font][/font][/color][/b]        *والله تعالى اعلم*      وارجو التصحيح               **

    نحن متفقان على الاعتماد كلياً على رأي صاحب الاستراتيجية  وليس لدي تعليق على ما تفضلت به  :A012:

----------


## kalid

بعد اذنك اخوي يوسف عندي بعض التعقيب على كلامك   

> ملاحظة أخرى ... يكون الدخول آمناً كذلك إن كان الترند لم يتجاوز بمعدل من اليوم إلى اليومين من بداية أول إرتكاز وحتى نقطة الكسر

  على العكس اخوي يوسف كل ما كان الترند فترته اطول كل ما كان اصدق واكثر امناً ومن متابعتي الماضيـــه لم يواجهني ترند لمدة اسبوع او اربعه ايام ولكن اطول ترند واجته هو ثلاث ايام    بالنسبه للعملات الرئيسيه وبالعاده من يوم الى يوميــــن   

> 

  

> ملاحظة أخيرة .... يجب أن ننتبه إلى علاقة الأزواج ببعضها البعض وقوة تحرك الأزواج ، فمثلاً عند إشتباهنا بإحتمال وجود فرصة ما على اليورو/دولار يحبذ وقتها المرور على شارت الدولار/فرنك بحكم العلاقة العكسية بين هذين الزوجين والتأكد من وجود الفرصة كذلك على الزوج الآخر ، وإن كانت الفرصة ظاهرة كذلك على الزوج الآخر والزوجين محققين كامل الشروط وعلى أفضلها فأعتقد أن الدخول وقتها أقوى ما يكون وأبلغ في تحقيق الهدف على كلا الزوجين

   اريد التنبيه هنا الى نقطه لاحظتها وهي انه ليس من الضروري عند تكون فرصه على اليورو دولار وتحققت الشروط كامله فيها ان تكون فرصة الدولار فرنك تحققت شروطها  ولا يعني اذا لم تتحقق شروط الفرنك  ان الدخول على اليورو دولار غير امن  اشكرك جداً اخوي يوسف على مداخلاتك واضافاتك الرائعـــه التي اثرت الموضوع فعلا  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

فرصه قريبه على اليورو دولار  ننتظر تحقق الشروط  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## alghamdi

> بعد اذنك اخوي يوسف عندي بعض التعقيب على كلامك  على العكس اخوي يوسف كل ما كان الترند فترته اطول كل ما كان اصدق واكثر امناً ومن متابعتي الماضيـــه لم يواجهني ترند لمدة اسبوع او اربعه ايام ولكن اطول ترند واجته هو ثلاث ايام بالنسبه للعملات الرئيسيه وبالعاده من يوم الى يوميــــن    اريد التنبيه هنا الى نقطه لاحظتها وهي انه ليس من الضروري عند تكون فرصه على اليورو دولار وتحققت الشروط كامله فيها ان تكون فرصة الدولار فرنك تحققت شروطها  ولا يعني اذا لم تتحقق شروط الفرنك ان الدخول على اليورو دولار غير امن  اشكرك جداً اخوي يوسف على مداخلاتك واضافاتك الرائعـــه التي اثرت الموضوع فعلا  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 هلا وغلا فيك أخي خالد  وبالعكس والله النقد البناء والمناقشات الهادفة دائماً تأتي ثمار نافعة  أم بخصوص طول الترند فأنا أقصد حفظك الله ورعاك التنبيه لمن لم يتقن الطريقة بعد أن لا يحاول أن يضيع فرص كثيره على حساب قاعدة كلما زاد طول الترند كلما زادت قوته ومصداقيته فمن خلال ملاحظتي للطريقة فإنه يصدق وبشكل قوي الترند الي لا يزيد مدته عن اليوم إلى اليومين كحد أقصى ... لأنه من خلال قاعدة كلما كان الترند أطول كلما كان أصدق لا تجدي هذه القاعده من خلال رأيي الشخصي على هذه الطريقة لأسباب عدة ... وأما أنه لا توجد ترندات أكثر من يومين فأخالفك القول أنه توجد ترندات من الممكن رسمها على شارت الساعه ولمدة ستة أيام وأكثر وهذا ما أقصد أن يبتعد من يريد أن يعتمد على الربحية واقتناص الفرص في هذه الطريقة عن مثل هذه الترندات لقلة فرصها وربما لخسارتها في بعض الأحيان  أما مسألة ربط الأزواج ببعضها البعض فحقيقة أنا لا أقول أنه يجب أن تتوافق الأزواج المتعاكسة أو المتطابقة ولكن أقول يحبذ أن ننتبه لها فقط فهي تفيدنا في إقتناص الفرص على أزواج أخرى وتفيدنا في التحقق من قوة الدخول لكسر ما  تقبل ودي واحترامي،،،

----------


## حسن السيد

هل هى فرصه قادمه على الباوند ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التصحيح لاننى جديد على الاستيراتيجيه واحاول تجربتها
لكم تحياتى

----------


## kalid

> هلا وغلا فيك أخي خالد    وبالعكس والله النقد البناء والمناقشات الهادفة دائماً تأتي ثمار نافعة  أم بخصوص طول الترند فأنا أقصد حفظك الله ورعاك التنبيه لمن لم يتقن الطريقة بعد أن لا يحاول أن يضيع فرص كثيره على حساب قاعدة كلما زاد طول الترند كلما زادت قوته ومصداقيته فمن خلال ملاحظتي للطريقة فإنه يصدق وبشكل قوي الترند الي لا يزيد مدته عن اليوم إلى اليومين كحد أقصى ... لأنه من خلال قاعدة كلما كان الترند أطول كلما كان أصدق لا تجدي هذه القاعده من خلال رأيي الشخصي على هذه الطريقة لأسباب عدة ... وأما أنه لا توجد ترندات أكثر من يومين فأخالفك القول أنه توجد ترندات من الممكن رسمها على شارت الساعه ولمدة ستة أيام وأكثر وهذا ما أقصد أن يبتعد من يريد أن يعتمد على الربحية واقتناص الفرص في هذه الطريقة عن مثل هذه الترندات لقلة فرصها وربما لخسارتها في بعض الأحيان

   لم اقصد انه لا يوجد ترند لمده اربعة ايام او اسبوع ولكن قصدي ان يكون هو الوحيــــد الموجود بمعنى ان يكون هو اقصر ترند يمكننا رسمه   هذا ما قصدتــــه  واشكرك على سعة صدرك :Regular Smile:     تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> هل هى فرصه قادمه على الباوند ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> ارجو التصحيح لاننى جديد على الاستيراتيجيه واحاول تجربتهالكم تحياتى

         :A006:       الاخ/ حسن السيد     مرحبا بك في رحاب الاستراتيجية والاخوان ما بيقصروا معاك     ملاحظتي انك اعتمد ت على ارتكازين قريبين جدا من بعضهما (شمعتين متتاليتين) اقرب الى دبل بوتوم     وارجو منك الاعتماد على الشمعات المتباعدة افضل وأأمن      وانصحك باستخدام الخطوات التي ذكرها اخونا يوسف الغامدي بالاعلى لانها توضح صحة رسم الترند اكثر      وانا شخصيا اقوم برسم الترند بعد تقاطع الموفينج  على كل فقد حاولت التصحيح لمشاركتك برسمي ادناه      ولك التحية       والله تعالى اعلم             :A012:

----------


## kalid

> هل هى فرصه قادمه على الباوند ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التصحيح لاننى جديد على الاستيراتيجيه واحاول تجربتها
> لكم تحياتى

 الفرصه قادمه ولكنها الى الان لم يتحقق فيها اي شرط  واحببت ان اوضح نقطه للجميع وبالنسبه للترند المرسوم فـ نحن نسطيع ان نرسم اكثر من ترند والترند الذي يثبت قوته والاهم من ذلك الذي يحقق الشروط ندخل عليــــه  انظروا الصوره المرفقه هناك ترندين ولكن من خلال النظره المبدئيه اعتقد انه سوف تتحقق شروط الدخول على الترند باللون الاسود وبنيت كلامي على قرب الترند باللون الازرق من السعر وابتعاد خطوط الموفينق من بعضها   ولكن لابد من تحديث رسم الترند بين فتره واخرى حتى نحصل على الترند الصحيح فـ لربما كان الترند باللون الازرق هو الذي سـ تتحقق الشروط عليــه    والهدف من ذلك كلــه ان يكون دخولنا اكثر صحه وامن  ملاحظه بسيطه انا الاحظ  بعض الاحيان ان الاخوان يفهمون ما اقصده غلط وهذا ليس منكم وانما مني لان عندي صعوبه في الشرح او توصيل المعلومه :Frown:   وانا  عندي ملاحظات لكــــن اجتنب اقولها لكي لا اشوّش عليكم وانا احااااول قدر الامكان اني اوصل لكم ما اريد من غير تشويش فـ المعذره ان حصل مني اي تقصير  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## klyk

:A015: 
في إستراتيجية الترند المكسور هناك طريقة تجعلنا نعرف هل سيكسر الترند أما لا ؟
و لو عرفنا الطريقة صار بالإمكان الدخول قبل تقاطع الموفينج ، و يمكن حتى قبل ما يكسر الترند .
مع أني لا أعتقد أن شرحي للطريقة سيكون مفهوما إلا أنني سأحاول جاهدا لتبسيط الأمر ، و أنا أبحث على برنامج يخليني أشرح الطريقة بالفيديو ، ليكون الأمر سهلا ، أرجو أن أوفق في هذا .
المهم أكيد معظمكم تفرج فيلم المحارب 13 ، بطولة أنطونيو بانديراس ؟
الطريقة هي طريقة المحارب 13 ،ومن أسمها أعتقد تستاهل تركيز لفهمها 
مضمون الطريقة أننا نبحث عن المحارب 13 الذي يمثل أفضل نقطة دخول ، و يمثل إحتمال كبير لكسر الترند بعده 
كيف نبحث عن المحارب 13 ؟
إليكم الرسم ، و سيأتي الشرح فيما بعد

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم اخواني الكرام  ماشاء الله جهد كبير تشكرون عليه لتوضيح امور مهمه في هذه الاستراتيجيه مارايكم في الشارت المرفق وهو للاربع ساعات اي الترندين ادق هل القريب من التقاطع ام البعيد وفقا للطريقه وتسلموون

----------


## klyk

الأن نأتي للشرح  أولا يجب أن نعرف ما هي السيكفينتا ؟
كلمة روسية لا أعرف معناها بالعربي ، المهم سأشرحها هنا 
نبحث عن قاع في بداية الترند ، ليس شرطا بداية الترند ممكن يكون فبل أو بعد بداية الترند المهم أنو يكون في المستويات السفلى من الترند الطالع / بالمناسبة سأشرح على الترند الطالع لأن الصورة هنا ترند طالع ، وبعدها نعكس كل الأمور لأجل الترند الهابط .
قلنا في القاع نبحث عن شمعة يتحقق فيها الشرط التالي :
يكون لها إغلاق أدنى من إغلاق الشمعة الرابعة من سابقاتها ، أي منها ونرجع للوراء بأربع شمعات ، لازم شمعتنا تكون أغلقت أقل من هاديك الشمعة الرابعة ، وجدناها ؟
هنا نقول و جدنا الشمعة 0 ، الأن نبحث عن 9 شمعات يتحقق فيها الشروط التالية 
-تكون هذه الشمعات متتالية 
-تأتي مباشرة بعد شمعة 0 ، و إذا لم يتحقق الشرط نبحث عن الشمعة0 من جديد .
الشمعات ال9 يجب أن تكون عكس الشمعة 0 تماما ، أي إغلاقها أعلى من الشمعة الرابعة قبلها
----------------------------
الأن وجدنا الشمعات ال9 من هنا نتهيأ للتصحيح ، يكون التصحيح بين الشمعة 9 و الشمعة 14  كيف نعرف أنه تصحيح؟
تبدأ شمعة عكس التسعة تماما ، أي تطابق شروط الشمعة 0
هنا نقول إنه الأنترسكشن ، أو التقاطع ، وهو نهاية السكفينتا ، الي بدأت من الشمعة 0 إلى غاية الأنترسكشن 
و من هنا نبدأ البحث عن المحارب 13 الذي هو أفضل نقطة دخول للسوق ، و بعده نتوقع كسر الترند بنسبة كبيرة  كيف نبحث عن المحارب 13؟
بعد الأنترسكشن للسكفينتا ، نبحث عن 13 شمعة تتحقق فيها الشروط التالية :
لا تنسى أننا في ترند طالع :
-إغلاق كل شمعة يكون أعلى من هاي الشمعة الثانية قبله ، أي نرجع للوراء شمعتين ، ويكون إغلاق شمعتنا أعلى من هاي هاديك الشمعة الثانية ، مفهومة أعتقد 
-ليس شرط أن يكون ال13 محارب متتالية ، قد يكونو خلال 13 شمعة و قد تكون أكثر ، المهم تحقق الشرط الأول 
- ال13 محارب تشكل قمة أعلى من القمة الأولى التي حدثت فيها السكفينتا ، هذا شرط يمكن الإستغناء عنه هو محبب فقط  
لما توصل للسوق و تلاقي حالك وجدت 6 محاربين مثل الرسم الي فوق ، تقول السوق لسا ما ناوي يكسر الترند أرجع بعدين 
و روح إهتم بأعمالك في مكان ثاني ، و عندما تجد أنه بقي محارب واحد أو محاربين ، خليك قاعد و إنتظرهم 
لما تحصل على المحارب 13 تهيأ للدخول ، يلزمك شرط أخير للدخول 
المحارب 13 مش أنطونيو بانديراس ، شمعة مثل أي شمعة خلي بالك .
بعد المحارب 13 يجب حدوث أنترسكشن ، أي شمعة تتوفر على شروط عكس ال13 محارب تماما 
و هنا شرط المحارب أن يكون له إغلاق أعلى من هاي الشمعة الثانية في سابقاتها 
الأنترسكشن يكون شرطه شمعة لها إغلاق أدنى من لاو الشمعة الثانية في سابقاتها 
عند حدوث هذه الشمعة ، ممكن تدخل الصفقة شورت و أنت مطمن 
حتى لو تحقق الشرط قبل تقاطع الموفينج ، أو حتى قبل إنكسار الترند 
بس إحنا راح نستعملها هون لمعرفة ما إذا كان الترند راح ينكسر أم لا ؟
بعد المحارب 13 و الأنترسكشن نقول ، إحتمال كسر الترند هذه المرة كبير جدا 
فلنكن في إستعداد 
أرجو أن يكون كلامي مفهوما 
أنا الأن أدور على برنامج يساعدني على الشرح بالصوت و الصورة ، الله يوفقني لذلك لأعمل شرح بالصوت و الصورة 
و شكرا لكل متابع للهذه الإستراتيجية ، الي تكاد تصل مرتبة المضمون 
تحت أمركم لأي سؤال

----------


## splash

> حياكم اخواني الكرام  ماشاء الله جهد كبير تشكرون عليه لتوضيح امور مهمه في هذه الاستراتيجيه مارايكم في الشارت المرفق وهو للاربع ساعات اي الترندين ادق هل القريب من التقاطع ام البعيد وفقا للطريقه وتسلموون

   احب اذكر الشباب اللي بدأو معانا متابعة الاستراتيجية  بمراجعة ملف الاستراتيجية   وهو اول صفحة من هذا الموضوع باسم الاخ / ليكويد    وقد قام الاخ / يوسف الغامدي بارفاق الملف على هيئة ملف مايكروسفت ويرد  للتذكير مرة اخرى    لانه هناك الكثير ممن يقرأ الموضوع من اخر صفحة وللاسف يكون بعيد جدا عن الاستراتيجة    الاخ / ماجدكو حياك الله   وياحبيب قلبي الاستراتيجية هذه تستهدف المضاربة اليومية السريعة وهي معدلة من قبل الاخ ليكويد  لذلك وللعمل على شارت الساعة (الانسب) لذلك تجد ان الترند الذي نعتمد عليه هو ترند يوم او يومين على الاكثر   ولو رجعت للشارت اللي انت مرفقه بتلقا اول قمة بديت فيها الترند  من يوم 4 نوفمبر يعني شهر وشوي  وهو ما يخالف هذه الاستراتيجية من اصطياد الترندات الصغيرة عن طريق كسر سابقتها   ياريت اكون قدرت اوصل المبتغى     :A012:

----------


## klyk

> احب اذكر الشباب اللي بدأو معانا متابعة الاستراتيجية بمراجعة ملف الاستراتيجية    وهو اول صفحة من هذا الموضوع باسم الاخ / ليكويد    وقد قام الاخ / يوسف الغامدي بارفاق الملف على هيئة ملف مايكروسفت ويرد للتذكير مرة اخرى    لانه هناك الكثير ممن يقرأ الموضوع من اخر صفحة وللاسف يكون بعيد جدا عن الاستراتيجة    الاخ / ماجدكو حياك الله   وياحبيب قلبي الاستراتيجية هذه تستهدف المضاربة اليومية السريعة وهي معدلة من قبل الاخ ليكويد لذلك وللعمل على شارت الساعة (الانسب) لذلك تجد ان الترند الذي نعتمد عليه هو ترند يوم او يومين على الاكثر   ولو رجعت للشارت اللي انت مرفقه بتلقا اول قمة بديت فيها الترند من يوم 4 نوفمبر يعني شهر وشوي وهو ما يخالف هذه الاستراتيجية من اصطياد الترندات الصغيرة عن طريق كسر سابقتها   ياريت اكون قدرت اوصل المبتغى

 تسلم أخ سبلاش ، لكن بعد أذنك الأخ ليكيد لم يمنع إستعمالها على الفترات الزمنية الأخرى 
هو قال الأنسب على الساعة ، و لم يقل أن إستعمالها على الديلي أو الأربع ساعات مخالف للشروط 
لكن الشائع أننا نستعملها على الساعة ، و دراستها تكون على الساعة لنتائج أفضل 
و شكرا لك أخي و تقبل إحترامي

----------


## حسن السيد

> الاخ/ حسن السيد      مرحبا بك في رحاب الاستراتيجية والاخوان ما بيقصروا معاك      ملاحظتي انك اعتمد ت على ارتكازين قريبين جدا من بعضهما (شمعتين متتاليتين) اقرب الى دبل بوتوم      وارجو منك الاعتماد على الشمعات المتباعدة افضل وأأمن       وانصحك باستخدام الخطوات التي ذكرها اخونا يوسف الغامدي بالاعلى لانها توضح صحة رسم الترند اكثر       وانا شخصيا اقوم برسم الترند بعد تقاطع الموفينج   على كل فقد حاولت التصحيح لمشاركتك برسمي ادناه       ولك التحية        والله تعالى اعلم

 مشكور اخ سبلاش على التوضيح ولكن القاع الثانى مختلف عندى وليس على نفس خط القاع الثالث كا اوضحت فى شارتك مع العلم باننى استخدم altrade 4
هل اختلاف انواع الميتا لها تاثير عى الترند نقطه يجيب مراعاتها والاشاره اليها لاهميتها القصوى فى تحديد الترند نظرا لاختلاف الققم والقيعان من نسخه الى اخرى وهو واضح معى فى نسخه altrade 4 وارى انك تستخدم trade x وهو يعطى قيعان وقمم مختلفه بعض الشىء الاتوافقنى الراى
لك تحياتى

----------


## splash

سؤالي هو اذا كانت شمعة كسر الترند من النوع الليموزين (طويــــــــــــــلة) وهو الشيء الذي يغصب عواطفنا هنا ويلهب مشاعرنا لانه الشمعة تكون زاحفة الى داخل الترند واحنا قاعدين نتفرج على النقاط الضائعة  فكيف يكون التعامل معها هل هناك عدد معين من النقاط نستطيع ان نعتبر به الكسر ام يجب علينا انتظار الاغلاق للتأكد من الكسر   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     :A012:

----------


## splash

> تسلم أخ سبلاش ، لكن بعد أذنك الأخ ليكيد لم يمنع إستعمالها على الفترات الزمنية الأخرى 
> هو قال الأنسب على الساعة ، و لم يقل أن إستعمالها على الديلي أو الأربع ساعات مخالف للشروط 
> لكن الشائع أننا نستعملها على الساعة ، و دراستها تكون على الساعة لنتائج أفضل 
> و شكرا لك أخي و تقبل إحترامي

   الله يسلمك من كل شر حبيبي   شكرا على التعقيب والتصحيح   وانا لم اقل الا انه قال الانسب وهي بين ( قوسين ) ولا اريد ان اتقول عليه بما لم يقل الى ان يرجع لنا بالسلامة ولكن تمعن في ما اقتبسته من شرح الاخ ليكويد    

> لقد قمت بتعديل الاستراتيجة لتعمل علياصغر فريم يمكن استخدامها عليه وهو فريم الساعه بما ان معظم المتاجرين يفضلون المتاجرات اليوميه والاشارات في هذه الاستراتيجية معدوده علي الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد

   اذن هناك تعديل عليها لتعمل على شارت الساعة وهو ما اقصده         وبعدين منعا للضرر شوف المشاركة اللي فوق الترند مأخوذ من شهر واعتقد انه نبه الا ان الفرص في الفريمات الكبيرة قد تكون اقرب للمعدومة اثنين في السنة ؟؟!!   

> السؤال بواسطة انفال:  هل من الممكن تجربتها على الديلي؟  نعم في حال رغبت في اشارتين فقط علي مدار العام وعمليات سوينج طويلة المدي. تمت تجربة الاستراتيجيه علي جميع الفريمات وافضل فريم هو الساعه.

      تقبل تحياتي     :A012:

----------


## klyk

> سؤالي هو اذا كانت شمعة كسر الترند من النوع الليموزين (طويــــــــــــــلة) وهو الشيء الذي يغصب عواطفنا هنا ويلهب مشاعرنا لانه الشمعة تكون زاحفة الى داخل الترند واحنا قاعدين نتفرج على النقاط الضائعة   فكيف يكون التعامل معها هل هناك عدد معين من النقاط نستطيع ان نعتبر به الكسر ام يجب علينا انتظار الاغلاق للتأكد من الكسر   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 تسلم أخي على سعة قلبك 
و بالنسبة للشمعات الطويلة الي تكسر الترند ، إذا إستعملت طريقة دي مارك في كسر الترند فلن تنتظر هذه الشمعة أبدا 
لكن يجب أن ترسم الترند الي يقبلو دي مارك .....كيف ؟
الترند يرسم من نقطتين تكونان هاي أو لاو و بين النقطتين لا يوجد تجاوز للترند
الملامسة مقبولة مثلا 3 نقاط ملامسة لكن تجاوز للترند غير مقبول .
بعد أن ترسم الترند، أنظر للشمعة  التي تسبق شمعة الكسر ، طبعا شمعة الكسر هي الي تتجاوز الترند 
الشمعة التي تسبقها أحسب المسافة بين إغلاقها و الهاي ، هذا في الترند الصاعد 
أو المسافة بين الإغلاق و الاو في الترند الهابط ، هذه المسافة تضيفها فوق نقطة كسر الترند ، أول ما يتجاوز السعر هذه المسافة فوق الترند أو تحته ، أدخل أنت مع الكسر .
في الطريقة هذه أحبذ لو أستخدمها إذا تم التقاطع في الموفينج قبل الكسر ، لأكون مطمن شوي 
و إذا لم يتم الكسر فأنا شخصيا أستنى .
و شكرا لكم

----------


## splash

> تسلم أخي على سعة قلبك 
> و بالنسبة للشمعات الطويلة الي تكسر الترند ، إذا إستعملت طريقة دي مارك في كسر الترند فلن تنتظر هذه الشمعة أبدا 
> لكن يجب أن ترسم الترند الي يقبلو دي مارك .....كيف ؟
> الترند يرسم من نقطتين تكونان هاي أو لاو و بين النقطتين لا يوجد تجاوز للترند
> الملامسة مقبولة مثلا 3 نقاط ملامسة لكن تجاوز للترند غير مقبول .
> بعد أن ترسم الترند، أنظر للشمعة التي تسبق شمعة الكسر ، طبعا شمعة الكسر هي الي تتجاوز الترند 
> الشمعة التي تسبقها أحسب المسافة بين إغلاقها و الهاي ، هذا في الترند الصاعد 
> أو المسافة بين الإغلاق و الاو في الترند الهابط ، هذه المسافة تضيفها فوق نقطة كسر الترند ، أول ما يتجاوز السعر هذه المسافة فوق الترند أو تحته ، أدخل أنت مع الكسر .
> في الطريقة هذه أحبذ لو أستخدمها إذا تم التقاطع في الموفينج قبل الكسر ، لأكون مطمن شوي 
> ...

   شكرا يا غالي

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

لاتتصور يا اخ ليكويد كم من الاستراتيجيات جربت وكم من الخسائر خسرت  
7 شهور وانا في معاناة وخسائر ولكن قلت لنفسي كله يهون في سبيل اتعلم اصول المهنة 
حتى جاء الفرج وقراءت استراتيجيتك وجربتها حتى اتقنتها والحمدلله ولازلت اتعلم المزيد 
الان حدثت انقلابة خضراء والحمدلله في حسابي واقتربت كثيرا من تعويض خسائري السابقة كاملة. 
فالشكر لله ثم لك ولكرمك في تقديم المساعدة لاخوانك , انت فعلا انقذتني 
وشكر خاص للاخ الغامدي على المؤشرات الرائعة التي تصنعها اللهم اجعلها في موازين حسناتك 
والشكر لجميع من ساهم في الموضوع

----------


## Om_Sara

:A015:    حتى الان و الحمدالله كل شيء ماشي تماام و أتمنى يستمر الحال على هذا و أفضل , و لكن عندي سؤال "ما هي إستراتيجية الدخول ستكون إذا صادف هنالك بياان يصنف بلقوي أو بما يسمي الأحمر .....!!!" هل في هذه الحالة نتوقف عن الدخول في هذا اليوم ؟؟ أو ندخل و نغلق العملية قبل صدور البيان القوي على سبيل المثال قبل ساعة من صدورة ؟؟أو نتجاهل البيان تجاهل تام و ندخل عادي كباقي الأيام لأن هنالك ستوب لوز موجود ؟؟  و الشكر دائماً لله , ثم للأستاذ ليكود و الأستاذ العزيز الغامدي على مجهودة الذي نعجز عن وصفة ..   :A012:

----------


## kalid

> حتى الان و الحمدالله كل شيء ماشي تماام و أتمنى يستمر الحال على هذا و أفضل , و لكن عندي سؤال "ما هي إستراتيجية الدخول ستكون إذا صادف هنالك بياان يصنف بلقوي أو بما يسمي الأحمر .....!!!"     هل في هذه الحالة نتوقف عن الدخول في هذا اليوم ؟؟

 يفضل عدم الدخول قبل الخبــر القوي بفتره قصيره  

> أو ندخل و نغلق العملية قبل صدور البيان القوي على سبيل المثال قبل ساعة من صدورة ؟؟

  اذا كانت الدخول قبل الخبـر بفتره كافيـــــه فـ ليس هناك مشكله ولكن يفضل الخروج قبل الخبـر حتى ولو لم يتحقق الهدف   

> أو نتجاهل البيان تجاهل تام و ندخل عادي كباقي الأيام لأن هنالك ستوب لوز موجود ؟؟

  على فكره انا يوم الجمعه 2-12 تجاهلت الاخبار الامريكه تماماً ودخلت شورت على الباوند ومع اني عقدي كان محقق ربح قبل الخبر   الا انه بمجرد صدور الخبر تفعل وقف الخساره :Regular Smile:     تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## السبع

هذه من الفرص التي تتكرر مرة أو مرتين بالسنة كما قال الأخ ليكويد    منتظر رأيكم إخواني الكرام

----------


## kalid

فعلا اخوي السبع   فرصه رائعه  والمفروض ما نفوتها  واتوقع اقل ما نخرج به هو 200 نقطه :Good:   وهذا الشارت بعد الزوووووم :Wink Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ammar2000a70

الاخ العزيز السبع  اذا كان رصيدي 3000 دولار هل بالامكان ان ادخل في هذه العملية اليومية وهل هناك مخاطره علما بانني انوي الدخول فقط بنصف لوت او لوت واحد  ارجو افادتي برجاء مع تحياتي

----------


## السبع

> الاخ العزيز السبع  اذا كان رصيدي 3000 دولار هل بالامكان ان ادخل في هذه العملية اليومية وهل هناك مخاطره علما بانني انوي الدخول فقط بنصف لوت او لوت واحد  ارجو افادتي برجاء مع تحياتي

 أخي الكريم عمار  إذا كان حسابك ميني فدخولك بعقد واحد ممتاز أما إذا كان حساب عادي فأفضل أن لا يتعدى دخولك 0.015   أهم شئ أخي الكريم عمار في المتاجرة في العملات هو إدارة المخاطر بحيث لا تتعدى الصفقات المفتوحة 10% من رأس المال طبعاً البعض يقول 3-5% فقط وهو الأفضل إن كنت مبتدئ.   بعد رأيي هذا أرجو أن تستشير بقية الأخوة   دمت سالماً

----------


## alghamdi

> هذه من الفرص التي تتكرر مرة أو مرتين بالسنة كما قال الأخ ليكويد     منتظر رأيكم إخواني الكرام

 ماشاء الله عليك أخي السبع إقتناصه رائعه جداً والشروط فيها متحققه ولا أروع .... موفقين يارب

----------


## ammar2000a70

العزيز السبع  ماذا تقصد بـ 0.015  ؟ هل تقصد عدد اللوت ؟ واذا كان نعم فالبرنامج الذي استعمله يسمح لي ان ادخل اقل قيمه هي 0.1 وانا اتعامل مع حساب STANDARD  ارجو توضيح الامر رجاء  مع شكري مقدما

----------


## تيمون

في الحقيقة شي يثلج الصدر ان نرى في منتدانا هذا جهود جبارة والشكر موصول للغالي ليكويد و ويوسف الغامدي 
يوجد لدي سؤال عن هذه الطريقة الاكثر من رائعة حقيقة وهو.... 
افترضنا ان لدينا تقريبا 12 زوج من الازواج فكم مرررة سوف تتحقق فرصة للدخول مع كامل شروطها في الاسبوع 
والشكر للغالي ملك الاستراتيجيات السبع

----------


## kalid

> يوجد لدي سؤال عن هذه الطريقة الاكثر من رائعة حقيقة وهو.... 
> افترضنا ان لدينا تقريبا 12 زوج من الازواج فكم مرررة سوف تتحقق فرصة للدخول مع كامل شروطها في الاسبوع

 حياك الله اخوي تيمون  بالنسبـــه لي انا مركز على خمســة ازواجوتكون من 3 الى 8 فرص اسبوعياً بـ معدل فرصه او فرصتين باليوموقد يأتي اسبوع لا تجد فرصه واحده فـ لا تستغرب ولكن نادراً ما تحصل تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## حسن السيد

> هذه من الفرص التي تتكرر مرة أو مرتين بالسنة كما قال الأخ ليكويد     منتظر رأيكم إخواني الكرام

 بيرفيكتو (ايطالى) :Regular Smile:  اخ سبع وتتاكد الفرصه لو كسر 1.7600 مستوى 38 % فيبوناتشى القوى واعتقد ان كسرالمستوى سيتصاحب مع تقاطع الموفنج افيرج ( الشرط الناقص) لكى تتاكد الفرصه 100 *100 ويكون الهدف كما موضح فى الشارت مستوى 61 فيبو ويصاحبه قمه قويه  بالتوفيق ولك تحياتى

----------


## klyk

:A015:   الإخوة الكرام ، حسب توماس ديمارك  فإن السعر سيقطع 505 نقاط بعد نقطة كسر الترند و الي هي 1.7428 
يعني يصل إلى 1.7933 إن شاء الله ، و حسب ديمارك إن شاء الله يقطع هذه المسافة خلال ال14 يوم القادمة أو قبلها   في إنتظار الهدف ، إن لم يتحقق قبل 14 يوم القادمة فعلينا الخروج من الصفقة كما هي في اليوم 14 إن شاء الله   أنا سأدخل الصفقة مع إفتتاح السوق يوم الإثنين إن شاء الله   :A012:

----------


## splash

:A006:     الاخوة الكرام   الاخ / klyk   تحية طيبة   حقيقة يا اخ حركت فيني حبي للرياضيات والحساب والاحصاء بما تقدمه من عمل تستحق عليه الشكر والثناء   واحببت ان اشاورك انت والاخوة الكرام في ما توصلت اليه عن طريق مشاركتك السابقة والحالية  لحساب الهدف عن طريق حساب مدى السعر بين ادنى ( اواخر قاع كما فهمت )ونقطة الترند الماخوذة رأسيا منها   وحقيقة ارى انني استفدت منها في اكثر من تحديد الربح بطريقة غير مباشرة لاتخاذ قرار دخول الصفقة من عدمه ولا تكون كثيرا تلك الاخيرة    ملاحظة هي لا تغير اي من شروط الاستراتيجية انما قرار الدخول من عدمه فقط مثال :-  ارجو ان يكون الشارت واضح  - الخط الاصفر A1 ادنى قاع من الترند الحالي  - الخط الاصفرA2 النقطة الرأسية من الترند  - الخط الاحمر B1 نقطة اختراق الترند او بداية الكسر المتوقع  - الخط الاحمر B2 السعر عند المسافة المحسوبة بين A1وA2 وهو الربح المتوقع حسب النظرية التي اتتنا من قبل الاخ klyk   - الخط الازرق C1  ماينس 10 نقاط من الربح المتوقع احتياطيا  - الخط الازرق C2 ماينس 40 نقطة من C1 وهي ما ننتظر جنيه من الصفقة    الان بعد ان رسمنا هذه الخطوط وهي كلها لنصل للسعر عند C2 ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة التالية لشمعة الكسر حسب شروط الاستراتيجية اذا كان السعر اقل من C2 ندخل في الصفقة لانه وباذن الله ستحقق الـ 40 نقطة وهي ما نريد جنيه من الصفقة واذا فتحت الشمعة اعلى من C2 اعتقد ان البقاء خارجا افضل بكثير من الخروج بخسارة (ولا اجزم انما هي افتراضية وبعد دراسة)    السبب ان الدخول بعد C2 قد يكون وكما احب ان اسميها شمعة ليموزين يعني طويلة ويكون فاتنا ما فاتنا (وهذا سبب سؤالي بالامس للاخ klyk) ويكون الدخول متاخرا   او ان السعر في حالة تذبذب ويكون ادنى قاع اقل من ان تتحقق الـ 40 نقطة بعد خصم طول شمعة كسر الترند     السموحة اذا اطلت عليكم ولكن اردت ان اوضح الفكرة باسهاب   وارجو الرد والتصحيح والتفنيد     :A012:

----------


## حسن السيد

> الإخوة الكرام ، حسب توماس ديمارك فإن السعر سيقطع 505 نقاط بعد نقطة كسر الترند و الي هي 1.7428 
> يعني يصل إلى 1.7933 إن شاء الله ، و حسب ديمارك إن شاء الله يقطع هذه المسافة خلال ال14 يوم القادمة أو قبلها   في إنتظار الهدف ، إن لم يتحقق قبل 14 يوم القادمة فعلينا الخروج من الصفقة كما هي في اليوم 14 إن شاء الله   أنا سأدخل الصفقة مع إفتتاح السوق يوم الإثنين إن شاء الله

 vodafone will be better for u than click because u have been  :Regular Smile:  universal the same as it
by your mathmatical equations which is very benefit for me
good bless u and wait more from u
your brother
dr/hassan elsayed

----------


## SARHAN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   بداية أخواني أسمحوا لي أن أشكر الأستاذ ليكود على هذه الأستراتيجية جزاه الله خير الجزاء، ونفعنا وأياه خير المنفعه  كما أود أن أشكر جميع الأعضاء الذين شاركوا بهذا الموضوع والتي كانت مشاركاتهم فعالة وتفيد بتسهيل أستخدام الأستراتيجية ورسمها وعدة أفكار أخرى ( الله يعطيكم العافيه )  أسمحوا لي أخواني أن أبدأ معكم بهذا الموضوع راجين من الله الخير لي ولكم...مع العلم أني أعتبر مبتدأ وأحتاج منكم التعليق على مشاركاتي لا أهانكم الله   بداية أرجو من الله أن يوفقنا في صفقة الباوند، لكن وأعتقد أن خبر الأنفجار ممكن أن يؤثر عليها على الأقل في بدايتها، أرجو التعليق..  ولدي ملاحظة أخرى على الفرنك.. فهناك تقاطع جيد على الديلي كما هو موضح بالرسم الموجود بالمرفقات لشارت الديلي وشارت الساعه..  أرجو منكم التعليق على ما أرى لتأكد من فهمي للموضوع... مع العلم أني أعتبر نفسي تعجلت برسم خط الترند هذا لأقتناعي بكلام أخي يوسف بأن يفضل رسم الترند بعد التقاطع،، لذا أرجو أن يكون رسمي صحيح... وأرجو الأفاده كيف ممكن تصغير حجم ملف الصوره قبل أرفاقه ؟؟؟!     هذا ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير،   
.

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:  توقعي لرسم الترند للأزواج الرئيسية على شارت الساعة كالتالي ، مع العلم أني لا أفضل رسم الترند إلا عند التقاطع تماماً لنخرج من مسألة تتبع الرسم وتغييره والأخطاء التي تقع في الرسم وكذلك لنستغل الفرص وقت حدوثها وعدم فوات شيء منها لأننا من الممكن أن نعتمد على رسم ترند ما ثم ننتظر كسر هذا الترند مع تواجد فرص خلال الإنتظار لا ننتبه لها لتركيزنا على الترند الذي قمنا برسمه والذي من الممكن أن لا يكسره أو أن نخسر بضرب الاستوب فيه وفوات الفرص الرائعه أثناء الإنتظار..

----------


## alghamdi

وهذي شارتات على الديلي للأزواج الرئيسية مع خطوط الدعم والمقاومه لإقتناص الأهداف وتتبعها وكذلك تتبع الاستوب لجني أكبر قدر من الأرباح  . .

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:    حسب شارتات الديلي للأزواج الرئيسية أعلاه أتوقع والله أعلم التالي :  اليورو/ دولار شراء في حال كسر المستوى 1.2000 وتحقق جميع شروط طريقة الترند المكسور الاستوب 1.1860 الهدف الأول 1.2220 الهدف الثاني 1.2360  الباوند/دولار شراء في حال كسر المستوى 1.7600 وتحقق جميع شروط طريقة الترند المكسور الاستوب 1.7380 الهدف الأول 1.7940 الهدف الثاني 1.8150  الدولار/فرنك بيع في حال كسر المستوى 1.2880 وتحقق جميع شروط طريقة الترند المكسور الاستوب 1.3040 الهدف الأول 1.2640 الهدف الثاني 1.2490  والله الموفق،،،

----------


## السويدي

تحية الى كل الاخوان الاعزاء المشاركين في هذا الموقع الجميل ! 
في الحقيقه انا من متابعي هذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه و اقراء كل مشاركات الاخوان بكل دقه لكن هناك 
سؤال حيرني في المشاركة الاخيره للاخ الغامدي واتمنى ان اجد الاجابه . 
و سؤالي يتعلق بالكيفيه التي استطعت بها تحديد توقاعتك للهدف الاول و الثاني و الاستوب  
في شارت الديلي للازواج المثبته في مشاركتك اعلاه . 
وشكرا للجميع !

----------


## liquid

:A015:   تغيبت عن الانترنت والمنتدي لمدة اسبوعين بسبب انتقالي من مدينة ابوظبي الي مدينة دبي وبانتظار فتح  خط الانترنت الخاص بي وتوصيلة حيث لاتوجد خاصية النقل لدينا وانما يجب فتح خط جديد ومازلت بانتظار التوصيل باذن الله ودخلت اليوم الي المنتدي لاجد انكم اخواني ما شاء الله عليكم اثلجتم صدري وقد وصلتم الي مرحلة جدا متقدمة في هذه الاستراتيجية اسأل الله ان يجعلها عليكم دائما باب خير ولايسعني الا ان اقول الي الامام دوما اقدم شكري الخالص الي جميع من شارك بدون استثناء واميز الاخوان  خالد الغامدي splash ابومالك علي  علي مايقدمونه وانا اعرف لما غبت تركت الاستراتيجية لاشخاص كفؤ وفرسان لايشق لهم غبار   :A004:

----------


## السبع

> تغيبت عن الانترنت والمنتدي لمدة اسبوعين بسبب انتقالي من مدينة ابوظبي الي مدينة دبي وبانتظار فتح خط الانترنت الخاص بي وتوصيلة حيث لاتوجد خاصية النقل لدينا وانما يجب فتح خط جديد ومازلت بانتظار التوصيل باذن الله ودخلت اليوم الي المنتدي لاجد انكم اخواني ما شاء الله عليكم اثلجتم صدري وقد وصلتم الي مرحلة جدا متقدمة في هذه الاستراتيجية اسأل الله ان يجعلها عليكم دائما باب خير ولايسعني الا ان اقول الي الامام دوما اقدم شكري الخالص الي جميع من شارك بدون استثناء واميز الاخوان  خالد الغامدي splash ابومالك علي  علي مايقدمونه وانا اعرف لما غبت تركت الاستراتيجية لاشخاص كفؤ وفرسان لايشق لهم غبار

 أهلاً بصاحب الاستراتيجية الرائعة
افتقدناك

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

بارك الله فيكم يانور المنتدى جميعكم بلا استثناء 
(يمكن استثني الاخ ليكويد كونه المعلم الكبير) :Regular Smile:   
استراتيجية ولا اروع اخ ليكويد الله يبارك لك في كل خطوة تمشيها 
واسمحوا لي اشارك معكم بهذي الفرصة على الدولار/ين  
رغم ان الدولار/ين يبدو هو الزوج الوحيد المعاند لهذه الاستراتيجية لكن لا يمنع هذا في تجربته خصوصا ان الزوج في ترند صاعد منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة 
تعديل:حقوق طبع المؤشرات محفوظة للاخ يوسف الغامدي :Good:

----------


## salahedeen

يا جماعة ممكن اعرف هل الموضوعات قديمة ولا جديدة

----------


## klyk

> الاخوة الكرام   الاخ / klyk   تحية طيبة   حقيقة يا اخ حركت فيني حبي للرياضيات والحساب والاحصاء بما تقدمه من عمل تستحق عليه الشكر والثناء   واحببت ان اشاورك انت والاخوة الكرام في ما توصلت اليه عن طريق مشاركتك السابقة والحالية لحساب الهدف عن طريق حساب مدى السعر بين ادنى ( اواخر قاع كما فهمت )ونقطة الترند الماخوذة رأسيا منها   وحقيقة ارى انني استفدت منها في اكثر من تحديد الربح بطريقة غير مباشرة لاتخاذ قرار دخول الصفقة من عدمه ولا تكون كثيرا تلك الاخيرة    ملاحظة هي لا تغير اي من شروط الاستراتيجية انما قرار الدخول من عدمه فقط مثال :-  ارجو ان يكون الشارت واضح     - الخط الاصفر A1 ادنى قاع من الترند الحالي - الخط الاصفرA2 النقطة الرأسية من الترند  - الخط الاحمر B1 نقطة اختراق الترند او بداية الكسر المتوقع  - الخط الاحمر B2 السعر عند المسافة المحسوبة بين A1وA2 وهو الربح المتوقع حسب النظرية التي اتتنا من قبل الاخ klyk   - الخط الازرق C1 ماينس 10 نقاط من الربح المتوقع احتياطيا  - الخط الازرق C2 ماينس 40 نقطة من C1 وهي ما ننتظر جنيه من الصفقة    الان بعد ان رسمنا هذه الخطوط وهي كلها لنصل للسعر عند C2 ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة التالية لشمعة الكسر حسب شروط الاستراتيجية اذا كان السعر اقل من C2 ندخل في الصفقة لانه وباذن الله ستحقق الـ 40 نقطة وهي ما نريد جنيه من الصفقة واذا فتحت الشمعة اعلى من C2 اعتقد ان البقاء خارجا افضل بكثير من الخروج بخسارة (ولا اجزم انما هي افتراضية وبعد دراسة)   السبب ان الدخول بعد C2 قد يكون وكما احب ان اسميها شمعة ليموزين يعني طويلة ويكون فاتنا ما فاتنا (وهذا سبب سؤالي بالامس للاخ klyk) ويكون الدخول متاخرا   او ان السعر في حالة تذبذب ويكون ادنى قاع اقل من ان تتحقق الـ 40 نقطة بعد خصم طول شمعة كسر الترند     السموحة اذا اطلت عليكم ولكن اردت ان اوضح الفكرة باسهاب   وارجو الرد والتصحيح والتفنيد

 الله الله عليك فاهم الطريقة مية مية 
و بالنسبة لكلامك منطقي جدا ، لا بل أكثر من رائع ، طبعا هذه الطريقة ممكن يستعملها أي واحد 
و هي لنزع الخوف من الصفقات بعد شمعة ليموزين كما تقول 
لكن أنا في معظم الأحيان لا تفوتني الفرصة و أدخل قبل ما تغلق اليموزين ، و أحسبها كما شرحت سابقا 
أنظر المسافة بين كلوز و لاو الشمعة التي تسبق الكسر 
أضيفها فوق نقطة كير الترند ، و لو تجاوزها السعر يبق الكسر صحيح ، أدخل و أعمل ستوب و ليميت ، و أحسب عدد الشمعات الي لازم يتحقق فيها الهدف ، و أطلع من النت ، و أرجع في الموعد ، يعني لو قلنا 4 شمعات أرجع أنا بعد أربع ساعات للنت 
بصراحة أ،ا خواف كثير و يمكن أغير رايي لما أبق بالنت 
و لو تحب تفهم الطريقة أكثر أنا ممكن أشرحلك على الماسنجر 
و أنت تشرحها هون بالمنتدى ، لأني شايف أنك ممتاز في الشرح 
و مش بس هذه الطريقة ، إحنا ممكن نعرف ما إذا الترند ناوي يكسر أم لا بس ما عرفت أشرحها . أسف طولت الكلام

----------


## kalid

> تغيبت عن الانترنت والمنتدي لمدة اسبوعين بسبب انتقالي من مدينة ابوظبي الي مدينة دبي وبانتظار فتح خط الانترنت الخاص بي وتوصيلة حيث لاتوجد خاصية النقل لدينا وانما يجب فتح خط جديد ومازلت بانتظار التوصيل باذن الله ودخلت اليوم الي المنتدي لاجد انكم اخواني ما شاء الله عليكم اثلجتم صدري وقد وصلتم الي مرحلة جدا متقدمة في هذه الاستراتيجية اسأل الله ان يجعلها عليكم دائما باب خير ولايسعني الا ان اقول الي الامام دوما اقدم شكري الخالص الي جميع من شارك بدون استثناء واميز الاخوان  خالد الغامدي splash ابومالك علي  علي مايقدمونه وانا اعرف لما غبت تركت الاستراتيجية لاشخاص كفؤ وفرسان لايشق لهم غبار

   ياهلا ومرحبــا بالعمده :Regular Smile:   نورت موضوعك ومطرحك :Big Grin:  الفضل بعد الله يرجع لك وكل اللي نقدر نقوله لك الله يجزاك خيـــر على الاستراتيجيـــه وما نستغني عن ملاحظاتك وتوجيهاتك  تقبل احترامي وتقديري،،

----------


## klyk

> vodafone will be better for u than click because u have been  universal the same as it
> by your mathmatical equations which is very benefit for me
> good bless u and wait more from u
> your brother
> dr/hassan elsayed

 شكرا أخي 
إن شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونقدم أكثر

----------


## klyk

> تغيبت عن الانترنت والمنتدي لمدة اسبوعين بسبب انتقالي من مدينة ابوظبي الي مدينة دبي وبانتظار فتح خط الانترنت الخاص بي وتوصيلة حيث لاتوجد خاصية النقل لدينا وانما يجب فتح خط جديد ومازلت بانتظار التوصيل باذن الله ودخلت اليوم الي المنتدي لاجد انكم اخواني ما شاء الله عليكم اثلجتم صدري وقد وصلتم الي مرحلة جدا متقدمة في هذه الاستراتيجية اسأل الله ان يجعلها عليكم دائما باب خير ولايسعني الا ان اقول الي الامام دوما اقدم شكري الخالص الي جميع من شارك بدون استثناء واميز الاخوان  خالد الغامدي splash ابومالك علي  علي مايقدمونه وانا اعرف لما غبت تركت الاستراتيجية لاشخاص كفؤ وفرسان لايشق لهم غبار

 ما قلتلكم بأول مشاركة أنو ليكيد؟
و ليكيد بالفرنسي تعني ، سائل و سائل خفيف كمان 
أهاه يدخل لينا بإستراتيجية تدوخ الصاحي ، ويطلع مثل المية ،و الرجعة كمان مثل المية ما تتوقعها منو 
و لك قلتلكم ليكيد هادا ، و الحق .....يدخل القلب مثل المية للبطن 
على كل منور يا سيد القعدة 
الله يرزقك

----------


## splash

وانا اقول ليش الشاشة عندي اليوم ضوها خافت   على اثر نورين ما يتلمو مع بعض   ليكويد هنا   وين مشرف الاستراتيجية يسكر عليه الباب لا يخرج        همسة انا من زمان انادي بانقلاب ونبي نسويلنا مشرف للاستراتيجية (اعتقد ان المشرفين ما يدخلون هنا ولا بتستوي مشاكل)

----------


## kalid

تنبيـــــه لـ جميع الاخوان تم نقل الاستراتيجيـــه لـ منتدى العملات العام  لكي يكون التفاعل أكثــــــر  نشكر اخونا ليكويد على تلبية طلب النقل  ونشكر اخونا وحبيبنا طلال السميري على نقل الموضوع وان شاء الله نتابع مع بعض بـ حماس اكبـــر بالتوفيـــــق للجميع ان شاء الله  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

تم تحقق شروط الدخول لونق على الباوند دولار  من وجهة نظري المتواضعـــه  الدخول يكون من منطقة 1.7475 - 1.7425 ويكون وقف الخسارة 1.7390 أو 1.7360 وأفضل أن نضعه على 1.7360 لان الهدف كبيــــــر والهدف الاول 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7774 والهدف الثالث 1.7945  ما رأيكم؟؟  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## المتعلم دائما

اخي انا اؤيدك في تحليلك ولكن رايي الخروج عند الهدف 17620 ومعاودة الدخول عند نقطة 1.7520والستوب تحت 1.7466 والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## tareq

:A015:    اخونا الغالي ليكويد بداية نحمد الله على عودتكم من الاجازة  واشكركم على مجهوداتكم  :A012:

----------


## splash

اقول بالوليد عاد شميت ريحة ليكويد رجع  قلبتوها سوينقات    والمساكين اللي مثلنا من لهم       شكلي بسوي انقلاب عليكم

----------


## aalawee

جزاكم الله خير على نقل الاستراتيجية هنا 
وبصراحة صفقة موفقة باين عليها 
ولاتحرمنا من تحاليلك

----------


## tareq

اخواني الاعزاء 
هناك فرصة قادمة على اليورو فرنك ارجو ان تصححوني اذا كانت خاطئة

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

> تم تحقق شروط الدخول لونق على الباوند دولار    من وجهة نظري المتواضعـــه  الدخول يكون من منطقة 1.7475 - 1.7425 ويكون وقف الخسارة 1.7390 أو 1.7360 وأفضل أن نضعه على 1.7360 لان الهدف كبيــــــر والهدف الاول 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7774 والهدف الثالث 1.7945  ما رأيكم؟؟  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

   
طيب وش رأيك اخوي خالد نحاول نصيدها لونق على فريم الساعة اول وبعدين نتابعها على اليومي؟  
تقبل تحياتي 
ملاحظة : وين المتابعة يا اخواني الين تفعل وحقق هدفه

----------


## splash

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> هناك فرصة قادمة على اليورو فرنك ارجو ان تصححوني اذا كانت خاطئة

 الاخ / طارق   ارجو ان تبحث عن افضل ترند يلامس الثلاث نقاط وان يكون اقصر خط ترند تستطيع رسمه بكل وضوح     في رسمي ومن وجهة نظري القاصرة   خط الترند الاصفر وهو المرشح للكسر لاحظ :-  1- تقاطع الموفينج (yes) 2- مؤشر المومينتيم (yes) 3- تلامس الثلاث نقاط (yes) 4- كسر الترند (no)  خط الترند الاحمر :- 1- تقاطع الموفينج (no) 2- مؤشر المومينتيم (no) 3- تلامس الثلاث نقاط (no) 4- كسر الترند (no)    :A012:

----------


## tareq

الاخ/ Splash 
جزاك الله خيرا 
دي كانت اول تجربة لى فى هذه الاستراتيجية يعني اخوك مبتدئ ويخطو اولى خطواته نحو ابجديات الفوركس ، واعلم تماما انك وجميع الاخوان فى المنتدي ما تقصرون 
وفقكم الله

----------


## tareq

اخي  Splash
رجاء مراجعة الشارت الان اعتقد ان الشروط تحققت

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

اعزائي يبدو ان هناك اشارة في طور التكون على الدولار/ ين  شورت   :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

هل هاذي فرصه دخول ياليت احد من الخبرا يحلل وهل الدخول مع بداية شمهة الديلي
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## tareq

ايه رأيكم فى اليورو باوند

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

> ايه رأيكم فى اليورو باوند

  
انا معاك على الخط اخ طارق 
في انتظار الاشارة 
لكن لم اجرب هذه الاستراتيجية على اليور/باوند من قبل  
وكما تعلم المشكلة انه 40 نقطة تعتبر كثيرة لهذا الزوج

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

يمكن لو يكون الهدف والستوب 20 نقطة لليورو/باوند فقط اتوقع افضل  
والا ايش رأي خبراءنا الافاضل

----------


## tareq

اخى الغالي فارس 
انا اليوم اول يوم اجرب هذه الاستراتيجية بس الحمد لله جابت نتائج طيبة  
والله الموفق

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام 
حياكم وبياكم 
ماشاء الله تفاعل قوي مع الطر يقه ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع ، تحياتي لكم ولمجهودكم .
اخي سبلاش بالنسبه للشارت الذي ارفقته من اربع صفحات   :47 47:  بشارت اليورو للاربع ساعات ، تأكد باني قرأت الطريقه جيدا واعرف انكم تتكلمون عن شارت الساعه فقط فيها الا انه كما قال الاخ klyk  فهي ممكن استخدامها على فريمات عاليه صحيح انها تكون فرص قليله لكن تاكد شارت الاربع ساعات يعطيك فرص بين حين واخر عموما كنت ارغب من الشارت هو معرفة فهم خطوط الترند لجميع الفريمات وتأكد ان الكثير من الطرق يستخدم فيها رسم الترند كاساس للعمل الفني فهو مهم وما شاء الله الاحظ توصيات على فريم الديلي فعلا الامر يحتاج مراقبه لهذه الفريمات العاليه لتتبع كيفية كسر الترند وليفهم الجميع مناطق الدخول والخروج فيها بالاضافه الى فريم الساعه وبصراحه اجدكم ماشاء الله رسم ولا احلى لخطوط الترند وقمتم باضافة عمليات حسابيه لقياس بعض الامور مثل الكسر والاستوب وهكذا ونحن ان شاء الله متابعين معكم وممكن نستخلص الكثير من الامور في النهايه تساعد الجميع على الدخول والخروج والى الامام ان شاء الله . 
بس عندي امر واحد اضافي لاتنسو اننا سنتعرض لخسائر بجانب الارباح فالمهم المحصله النهائيه وهذا ما اكد عليه الاخ لكويد وياليت استطيع ان اطلع بنسبه معقوله بينهما وتسلموون جميعا

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

تكونت اشارة بيع على الدولار/ ين

----------


## tareq

ابو عبدالعزيز 
جهز نفسك الاشارة فى الطريق

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

بارك الله فيك اخ طارق فعلا تكونت اشارة

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

ما شاء الله يبدو ان الدولار/ ين هذا الاسبوع استسلم لاستراتيجيتك اخ ليكويد 
اشارتين حققت اهدافهم الاولى شراء والثانية بيع

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

ارجو المساعدة من احد الاخوان اذا كان له تجربة سابقة مع اليور/باوند 
من حيث الاهداف والاستوبات

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

والله يااخواني عند النظر الى شارت اليورو/ دولار  و  الباوند/ دولار اليوم 
اقول ان 40 نقطة فقط باستخدام طريق الاخ ليكويد هي ابرد على قلبي من  
200 نقطة على اليورو و 200 على الباوند 
فالقناعة كنز لا يفنى 
وقليل مستمر خير من كثير منقطع 
واسأل الله العظيم التوفيق لكم جميعا

----------


## حكيم سلماني

حسب طريقه الاخ لكويد عقد الباوند دولار محقق الي الان 185 نقطه فهل تقترحون الخروج ام الصبر حتي تنتهي فتره 14  يوم  المقترحه............... 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

الف مبروك يا اخ خالد حقيقة كنت متشكك جدا في هذه النتيجة باستخدام اليومي    :Good:     :A012:

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

اليورو / باوند لم يستطع كسر 0.6750  الصفقة اقتربت جدا من الستوب كما ترون وهو 20 نقطة حيث استخدمت هدف:وقف 20:20 بحكم ان اليورو/باوند ثقيل الحركة  سوف انتظر ان شاء الله والخروج في حالتين: - اما يتفعل الوقف -او يحصل تقاطع عكسي للمتوسطات  -او يفقد المومنتوم قوته (تحت 100)  اعتقد ان اليورو/باوند يحتاج الى اختبارات عديدة على الديمو قبل الدخول في الحقيقي   :A012:

----------


## محسن الفقيه

السلام عليكم 
تعتبر هده اول مشاركة لي في هدا المنتدى 
و افتتحها بادن الله بالشكر لكل من ساهم بشرح هده الاستراتيجية ( استراتيجية الترند المكسور ) وة التي عرفت رواجا بسبب الارباح التي يمكن ( احتمال كبير ) تحقيقها , كما اشكر بالخصوص صاحب هده الاستراتيجة الاخ liquid   .
بالنسب لسوالي المثمتل في  :
بالنسبة للزوج  الباوند دولار  هل يمكن ان يرتفع اكثر ام لا  ؟ 
و شكرا

----------


## محسن الفقيه

اما بالنسبة لسوالي الثاني :
كيف يمكنني ان اقوم بتحويل مالي من حسابي المصرفي  الى شركة التداول  Marketiva

----------


## حكيم سلماني

يا جماعه هل هذه تعتبر فرصه  افيدونا

----------


## aalawee

ماشاء الله عليكم
الشروك تتحقق في الباوند واليورو 
والله اعلم ان افضل نقاط الشراء عند اختبار الترند ولان الشارتات المرفقة شارتات ديلي اتوقع الاشارة سوف تتاكد مابين 2-4 يوم فوركسي 
ارجو من الجميع ان يضعوا النقاط عند تحقق الشروط حتى نعرف الستوب والاهداف والدخول 
جربتها على الاربع ساعات وكانت اهدافها مابين 100-200 نقطة 
الستوب لايضرب الا في السنة حسنة وبسبب الاستعجال مني قبل تحقق الشروط
ترانا متابعينكم لاتدخلون بروحكم خاصة على الديلي  :Regular Smile:  
بس لاحظوا ياجماعة المومنتم وين  يعني لازم ينزل شوية 
ارجو من خبراء الطريقة تاكيد نقاط الدخول

----------


## splash

> اخواني الكرام 
> حياكم وبياكم 
> ماشاء الله تفاعل قوي مع الطر يقه ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع ، تحياتي لكم ولمجهودكم .
> اخي سبلاش بالنسبه للشارت الذي ارفقته من اربع صفحات  بشارت اليورو للاربع ساعات ، تأكد باني قرأت الطريقه جيدا واعرف انكم تتكلمون عن شارت الساعه فقط فيها الا انه كما قال الاخ klyk فهي ممكن استخدامها على فريمات عاليه صحيح انها تكون فرص قليله لكن تاكد شارت الاربع ساعات يعطيك فرص بين حين واخر عموما كنت ارغب من الشارت هو معرفة فهم خطوط الترند لجميع الفريمات وتأكد ان الكثير من الطرق يستخدم فيها رسم الترند كاساس للعمل الفني فهو مهم وما شاء الله الاحظ توصيات على فريم الديلي فعلا الامر يحتاج مراقبه لهذه الفريمات العاليه لتتبع كيفية كسر الترند وليفهم الجميع مناطق الدخول والخروج فيها بالاضافه الى فريم الساعه وبصراحه اجدكم ماشاء الله رسم ولا احلى لخطوط الترند وقمتم باضافة عمليات حسابيه لقياس بعض الامور مثل الكسر والاستوب وهكذا ونحن ان شاء الله متابعين معكم وممكن نستخلص الكثير من الامور في النهايه تساعد الجميع على الدخول والخروج والى الامام ان شاء الله . 
> بس عندي امر واحد اضافي لاتنسو اننا سنتعرض لخسائر بجانب الارباح فالمهم المحصله النهائيه وهذا ما اكد عليه الاخ لكويد وياليت استطيع ان اطلع بنسبه معقوله بينهما وتسلموون جميعا

 حيالله اخوي ماجد     اولا انا من المتابعين لك وفخور بذلك   كما اشكر لك سعة صدرك لما هو غير مقصود مني البتة وكان اقحام اسمك كمثال وجد امامي ليس إلا وكاحد اعلام المنتدى ممن اتيقن فيهم تقبل الطرف الاخر ولو كان مخطئا ولك العذر حتى ترضى   نعم قالها اخونا واستاذنا ليكويد انها تصلح لكل الازواج ولكن لمن تمكن منها والقصد فقط هو عدم التشويش على المتعلمين وانا اولهم فقد يغتر البعض بالنتائج المعروضة - وانت عارف كل ما كبر الشارت كبرت النتائج - واذ بهم في شارت الديلي ومن بعدها (الاستراتيجية مش نافعة جابت لي خسائر)   فاردت مما اوردت ان نتعلمها على اصولها وبعدها كل يغني على ليلاه     والله من وراء القصد      :A012:

----------


## klyk

على السويسي هناك فرصة متوقعة 
تحققت السيكفينتا حسابيا ، وجدنا 7 محاربين ، الترند لن يكسر في الفترة الأوربية ، يحتاج 5 محاربين كمان 
نلتقي في الفترة الأمريكية إن شاء الله ، و هناك نشوف هل يوجد محاربين أم لا  إلى الملتقى

----------


## splash

> على السويسي هناك فرصة متوقعة 
> تحققت السيكفينتا حسابيا ، وجدنا 7 محاربين ، الترند لن يكسر في الفترة الأوربية ، يحتاج 5 محاربين كمان 
> نلتقي في الفترة الأمريكية إن شاء الله ، و هناك نشوف هل يوجد محاربين أم لا  إلى الملتقى

 هلا بحبيبنا klyk  لو توضح لي ها الاستفسارات اظني حكون فاهم الطريقة بالتمام ان شاء الله   1- بعد الكسر اخترت الرقم الواحد وكانت قمة وسبقتها قاع ولكن لم تاخذ بها ! السبب؟؟ 2- هل هناك علاقة في الوان الشموع يعني اذا كان الكسر شورت نبحث عن الرقم 1 كشمعة bull ؟؟ 3- بعد الرقم واحد عدينا 9 شموع واعتقد انك قلت انها تاتي مخالفة لشمعة الرقم واحد طيب اذا لم تكن مخالفة هل نتركها ام ماذا نفعل ؟ 4- بعدها اخترت المحاربين 1-2-5-7 لماذا؟ وين 3-4-6 ؟؟؟ 5- هل اختيار المحاربين يكون مخالف لشمعة الرقم واحد الاولى يعني المحاربين هنا كلهم bear     :A012:

----------


## splash

:A015:   سبق وان عرضت عليكم طريقة مساعدة للدخول بسبب ضياع فرصة الدخول الاولى بعد الكسر   وقد وضعت الطريقة تحت الاختبار واظهرت نتيجة جيدة جدا  وللتذكير فهي استخدام مؤشر Asc trend ولكن في اتجاه الترند الحالي للسعر اي بعد الكسر وذلك للحاق بالعملية التي قد فاتتنا ويكون الدخول عند اغلاق شمعة المؤشر لاختبار صحة المؤشر لانها تختفي بعض الاحيان ومن ثم لاختيار افضل نقطة للدخول   لنتمعن في الشارت ادناه قليلا 1- يتضح لنا باللون الاحمر منطقة كسر الترند وحدود الصفقة الاولى وهي 40 نقطة وقد تحققت ولله الحمد ولكن ترى ان السعر مازال مواصلا في نفس الاتجاه وهو الان اتجاه الترند الحالي والمرسوم باللون الاصفر  2- ننتظر ظهور اشارة Asc trend وهو متوفر بتنبيه صوتي  3- نلاحظ مؤشر المومينتيم يجب ان يطون مطابق للدخول  4- في الاشارتين الاولى والثانية تحققت الشروط وحققت الشمعة الثانية اكثر من 100 نقطة  5- الاشارة الثالثة لم تطابق مؤشر الموميتنيم لذلك لم ندخل عليها وكانت اشارة خاطئة  6- الخروج عند ظهور اشارة معاكسة  7- باعتبارها جزء من الاستراتيجية الام فاعتقد ان الاستوب 40 نقطة اي اننا نتعامل معها بنفس شروط الاستراتيجية   ارجوان اكون قد وفقت في الطرح  والله ولي التوفيق    :A012:

----------


## alghamdi

:A006:    إخواني الكرام   :A015:    رغبة ً مني لفائدة الجميع أقترح عليكم الآتي :  يفتح موضوع جديد لمتابعة فرص الطريقة على شروطها الأصلية الأساسية بدون تغيير أو إضافة أو نقص نهائياً ويكون هذا الموضوع لطرح الفرص المتواجده بالسوق فقط  يفتح موضوع جديد لتطوير الطريقة أو أي إضافات نراها مناسبة مع الأمثلة وفرصها الموجودة في السوق  يفتح موضوع جديد للمستجدين أو من عنده أي سؤال أو إستفسار عن أي شيء سواء عن الطريقة الأساسية أو عن الطرق المطوّره أو حتى عن أحد الفرص الموجوده بالموضوعين  بحيث تصبح الأمور منظمه ومتزنه  كما أرجو عدم إضافة أي رد شكر أو خلافه حتى تكون المواضيع علميه بحته وذات فائده كبيره ومتسلسله .... فنحن إخوه ومتحابين في الله ونحب الخير لبعضنا البعض وندعوا للكل في كل وقت وأي مساعده تقدم من قبل أي شخص سندعوا له بظهر الغيب وأجره عند الله  و :A015:     :A012:

----------


## السبع

> إخواني الكرام     رغبة ً مني لفائدة الجميع أقترح عليكم الآتي :  يفتح موضوع جديد لمتابعة فرص الطريقة على شروطها الأصلية الأساسية بدون تغيير أو إضافة أو نقص نهائياً ويكون هذا الموضوع لطرح الفرص المتواجده بالسوق فقط  يفتح موضوع جديد لتطوير الطريقة أو أي إضافات نراها مناسبة مع الأمثلة وفرصها الموجودة في السوق  يفتح موضوع جديد للمستجدين أو من عنده أي سؤال أو إستفسار عن أي شيء سواء عن الطريقة الأساسية أو عن الطرق المطوّره أو حتى عن أحد الفرص الموجوده بالموضوعين  بحيث تصبح الأمور منظمه ومتزنه  كما أرجو عدم إضافة أي رد شكر أو خلافه حتى تكون المواضيع علميه بحته وذات فائده كبيره ومتسلسله .... فنحن إخوه ومتحابين في الله ونحب الخير لبعضنا البعض وندعوا للكل في كل وقت وأي مساعده تقدم من قبل أي شخص سندعوا له بظهر الغيب وأجره عند الله  و

 أنا أؤيد اقتراحك أخي الغامدي وعندي اقتراح سيصلك على الخاص

----------


## klyk

> إخواني الكرام     رغبة ً مني لفائدة الجميع أقترح عليكم الآتي :  يفتح موضوع جديد لمتابعة فرص الطريقة على شروطها الأصلية الأساسية بدون تغيير أو إضافة أو نقص نهائياً ويكون هذا الموضوع لطرح الفرص المتواجده بالسوق فقط  يفتح موضوع جديد لتطوير الطريقة أو أي إضافات نراها مناسبة مع الأمثلة وفرصها الموجودة في السوق  يفتح موضوع جديد للمستجدين أو من عنده أي سؤال أو إستفسار عن أي شيء سواء عن الطريقة الأساسية أو عن الطرق المطوّره أو حتى عن أحد الفرص الموجوده بالموضوعين  بحيث تصبح الأمور منظمه ومتزنه  كما أرجو عدم إضافة أي رد شكر أو خلافه حتى تكون المواضيع علميه بحته وذات فائده كبيره ومتسلسله .... فنحن إخوه ومتحابين في الله ونحب الخير لبعضنا البعض وندعوا للكل في كل وقت وأي مساعده تقدم من قبل أي شخص سندعوا له بظهر الغيب وأجره عند الله  و

 أخي الغامدي ، أشكرك على حرصك لفائدة إخوانك ...
لكن أعتقد والله أعلم أنو الواحد لما يعيش التطوير الحاصل بالإستراتيجية راح يعرف يستغلها أكثر 
أما لو فتحنا موضوع لإقتناص الفرص ، فهذا راح يقلل من عزيمة الشباب و ما حدا راح يهتم بالتطوير الحاصل على الطريقة 
و إحنا بدنا نتعلم من بعض ، أما عن الفرص  فأنا شخصيا متأكد أنو عندنا الغامدي قناص الفرص ما راح يتأخر  ياشيخ أنت عودتنا هيك ، علمتنا الكسل ، لأنك شايل كل شي على راسك  
على كل ، أنا أفضل أن يتابع الموضوع هنا ، للتعلم أكثر لا غير   و أنت أدرى مني بحكم خبرتك  
و أسف طولت الكلام

----------


## السبع

هذه فرصة تلوح على الين أرجو من اخواني إبداء الرأي

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام حياكم وبياكم  
اخي سبلاش حياك اخي العزيز لا مخطئ ولا شي وليس هناك داعي للاعتذار ، اخي العزيز هي كما قال الاخ الغامدي نحتاج ان يكون هناك موضوع لطرح الفرص وموضوع اخر يمكن لتطوير الطريقه ولكني ارى فتح الكثير من المواضيع سوف يعقد المسأله ايضا عموما الامر راجع لكم فبصراحه اراكم ماشاء الله كل يوم تضيفون امور وانا بصراحه معجب وفخور بما تقومون به تريدون الحقيقه من فتره وانا انتظر بان يكون هناك شباب مثلكم يتابعون الامور بشكل ممتاز ودقيق والحمد لله فالمنتدى به خير كثير فلاحظو شارت الاربع ساعات بعد الكسر كيف وصل الزوج الى اين ؟؟ وكسر الديلي وما ادراك ما الديلي فهي تأكيد لفريمات الساعه وتأكيد لدخولكم عليها وهذا كان القصد . 
اخي الغامدي حياك وبياك قلت اضرب عصفوريين بحجر اعذرني ولتعذروني عندي مشاكل في النت ولا استطيع الدخول كثيرا وتسلموون

----------


## klyk

> هلا بحبيبنا klyk  لو توضح لي ها الاستفسارات اظني حكون فاهم الطريقة بالتمام ان شاء الله   1- بعد الكسر اخترت الرقم الواحد وكانت قمة وسبقتها قاع ولكن لم تاخذ بها ! السبب؟؟ رقم واحد لم أختارها لأنها قمة أو قاع ،الشروط الخاصة بالسكفينتا تقول ، لا بد أن تجد شمعة تكون أعلى من الشمعة الرابعة في سابقاتها ، و بعدها تكون ال9 شمعات المكونه للسكفينتا و تكون متتالية ، يعني لو بطلت وحدة نعاود ندور على الشمعة 0 الي قبل الواحد ، والشمعة رقم واحد هي أول الشموع ال9 2- هل هناك علاقة في الوان الشموع يعني اذا كان الكسر شورت نبحث عن الرقم 1 كشمعة bull ؟؟ الشمعة رقم واحد هي التي تلي الشمعة صفر مباشرة و يتحقق فيها شروط السكفينتا ، الشمعة 0 شرطها أن تكون أغلقت أعلى من الشمعة الرابعة من سابقاتها ، و الي بعدها هي الشمعة واحد 
> و تكون أغلقت أقل من الشمعة الرابعة من سابقاتها 
> قارن الإغلاق مع الإغلاق فقط   3- بعد الرقم واحد عدينا 9 شموع واعتقد انك قلت انها تاتي مخالفة لشمعة الرقم واحد طيب اذا لم تكن مخالفة هل نتركها ام ماذا نفعل ؟ هي لا تخالف الشمعة رقم واحد بل هي مثلها تماما ، بل تخالف الشمعة 0 و الشرط مذكور أعلاه ، و إذا خالفت الشمعة 0
> يعني أنت غلطان في الشمعة 0 دور على غيرها   4- بعدها اخترت المحاربين 1-2-5-7 لماذا؟ وين 3-4-6 ؟؟؟ المحاربين موجودين ما حطيتهم لضيق الرسم 
> المحاربين هم الشمعات الي يتوفر فيهم الشرط 
> إغلاق كل شمعة يكون أقل من لاو الشمعة الثانية في السابقات 
> يعني قبل الي قبلها  5- هل اختيار المحاربين يكون مخالف لشمعة الرقم واحد الاولى يعني المحاربين هنا كلهم bear لا علاقة للمحاربين بالشمعة رقم واحد ، المحاربين لهم الشرط المذكور أعلاه ، و يبدأ البحث عنهم بعد الشمعة 9 من سكفينتا 
> و لما تلاقي المحارب 13 تهيأ للأنترسكشن الي تكسر الترند 
> و ها نحن ننتظر

 و راح يكون ليها شرح ثاني إن شاء الله

----------


## klyk

> هذه فرصة تلوح على الين أرجو من اخواني إبداء الرأي

 التقاطع تم ،و المونتم كمان تم 
أما كسر الترند فلحد الأن ليس كسر حقيقي 
أحسب المسافة بين لاو و إغلاق الشمعة التي تسبق الكسر 
و المسافة هي 25 نقطة تماما ، و السعر قطع 14 نقطة فقط بعد نقطة كسر الترند 
إذن ليس كسرا حقيقيا 
سأرفق الشارت

----------


## السبع

> التقاطع تم ،و المونتم كمان تم 
> أما كسر الترند فلحد الأن ليس كسر حقيقي 
> أحسب المسافة بين لاو و إغلاق الشمعة التي تسبق الكسر 
> و المسافة هي 25 نقطة تماما ، و السعر قطع 14 نقطة فقط بعد نقطة كسر الترند 
> إذن ليس كسرا حقيقيا 
> سأرفق الشارت

 أخي  الكريم كليك شكراً لإبداء الرأي والمشورة  أنا مقتنع برأيك بأن الكسر غير حقيقي ، لكن هذا الذي تفضلت به ليس جزءاً من الاستراتيجية ، أليس كذلك ؟     :A012:

----------


## alghamdi

> أخي الغامدي ، أشكرك على حرصك لفائدة إخوانك ...
> لكن أعتقد والله أعلم أنو الواحد لما يعيش التطوير الحاصل بالإستراتيجية راح يعرف يستغلها أكثر 
> أما لو فتحنا موضوع لإقتناص الفرص ، فهذا راح يقلل من عزيمة الشباب و ما حدا راح يهتم بالتطوير الحاصل على الطريقة 
> و إحنا بدنا نتعلم من بعض ، أما عن الفرص فأنا شخصيا متأكد أنو عندنا الغامدي قناص الفرص ما راح يتأخر  ياشيخ أنت عودتنا هيك ، علمتنا الكسل ، لأنك شايل كل شي على راسك  
> على كل ، أنا أفضل أن يتابع الموضوع هنا ، للتعلم أكثر لا غير   و أنت أدرى مني بحكم خبرتك  
> و أسف طولت الكلام

 أشكرك أخي الحبيب على إطرائك لي  وحقيقه رأيي من خبره وتجارب سابقه ... عالعموم والله ما أتنمى إلا الخير لي ولكم جميعا ً  وموفقين إن شاء الله ،،،

----------


## dahoomi

هل هذه فرصه على السويسري
ارجو من الاخوان التكرم بالتعليق ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Trust

انا ما زلت بانتظار كسر الترند وتاكيد تقاطع الموفينج افرج........ ومثل ما تفضلت ننتظر اراء الخبراء

----------


## السبع

حياكم الله جميعاً  
أعتقد الترند سيكون بهذا الشكل   
والله أعلم

----------


## dahoomi

> حياكم الله جميعاً  
> أعتقد الترند سيكون بهذا الشكل   
> والله أعلم

 اعتقد رسمك للترند هو الاصح
لانها معتمده على ثلاث قمم متباعده مما يجعلها اكثر قوه للترند والله اعلم

----------


## splash

> انا ما زلت بانتظار كسر الترند وتاكيد تقاطع الموفينج افرج........ ومثل ما تفضلت ننتظر اراء الخبراء

 الاخ trust   الترند نعم ليس هناك ترند واضح وكنت اناقش الاخ / الغامدي في ذلك وقد اوضح لي ذلك  ولكن ارجو منك مراجعة اعدادات الموفينج لانه التقاطع قد حدث عند الشمعة رقم 3 من اخر شمعة على الشارت الان    اعدادات الموفينح  9  exp exp 30      :A012:

----------


## Trust

اخ سبلاش الا يجب الانتظار بعد التقاطع حتى  يكون الخط الاخضر فوق الاحمر او الدخول يكون بمجرد رؤية التقاطع?

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد في فرصه في الباوند ياtrust والا ايش رايك

----------


## splash

> اخ سبلاش الا يجب الانتظار بعد التقاطع حتى يكون الخط الاخضر فوق الاحمر او الدخول يكون بمجرد رؤية التقاطع?

 الاخ العزيز اعتقد ان التاكيد مبني على توافر جميع شروط الاستراتيجية (موفينج + المومنتيم + كسر الترند) لانه اذا انتظرنا ان تنفرج زاوية الموفنج فقد تضيع علينا الكثير من النقاط واساسا يكون دخولنا من الشمعة التالية لشمعة التقاطع يعني كده احنا متاكدينولراحة البال هاك هذا المؤشر من برمجة الاخ الغامدي جزاه الله خيرا يظهر لك التقاطع بناء على الاستراتيجية اول مشاركة على الرابط التاليhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...light=alghamdiوانا لم اتحدث عن الدخول ولكن ما لاحظته هو ان الموفينج عندك تاخر في التقاطع (تقاطع بعد الشمعة التي حدث فيها التقاطع عندي لذلك طلبت منك مراجعة الاعدادات لديك ) :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

يااخوان احد يعلق
الشمعه فتحت تحت الترند والشروط اكتملت هل هذه اشارة دخول

----------


## السبع

أخي dahoomi  أنا ما طلع عندي تقاطع حتى الآن لكنه على وشك الحدوث

----------


## dahoomi

> أخي dahoomi  أنا ما طلع عندي تقاطع حتى الآن لكنه على وشك الحدوث

 مشكور اخوي على ردك
عني اخدت سل مع افتتاح الشمعه على 1.7774
الله يزرق الجميع

----------


## splash

:A015:    التقاطع حصل شوف المؤشر   ولكن بانتظار اغلاق الشمعة خارج الترند    :A012:

----------


## splash

الشمعة فتحت داخل الترند ولم تتحقق الشروط يرجى الانتباه      :A012:

----------


## salahedeen

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم انا ارى شىء فى الباوند والدولار 
وهو وجود راس وكتفين 
ارجوا توضيح الخبراء فى هذة النقطة 
على شارت الديلى

----------


## klyk

> أخي الكريم كليك شكراً لإبداء الرأي والمشورة  أنا مقتنع برأيك بأن الكسر غير حقيقي ، لكن هذا الذي تفضلت به ليس جزءاً من الاستراتيجية ، أليس كذلك ؟

 صح خارجة عن الإستراتيجية 
هذي طريقتي في التأكد من كسر الترند .

----------


## محسن الفقيه

اضن ان Gbp/chf سيحقق الشروط  
ارجو من الخبراء التصحيح 
بالنسبة للمبيان فلا اعرف طريقة  انزاله في المنتدى 
و شكرا

----------


## klyk

السويسي ، الأن فقط ظهر المحارب 8 و أعتقد الي بعدو مباشرة يكون المحارب 9 
أعتقد والله أعلم السعر راح يعمل قاع جديد قبل ظهور المحارب 13 ، و الي بعدو يكسر الترند 
في إنتظار المحارب 
سأرفق الشارت

----------


## klyk

ملاحظة  أعتقد أنها مفيدة 
لاحظ الشارت

----------


## ammar2000a70

_الاخ العزيز klyk_ _اعتقد انك تستعمل برنامج vttrading التابع لشركة CMS  والحقيقة انا استعمله ولدي استفسار، ما رايك بالبيع والشراء الآلي فط في بداية اي صفقه يعني شنو رايك اذا تخلي البرنامج يدخلك السوق اتوماتيكلي وبعدين انت تختار وقت الخروج من السوق ؟؟_  _مع تحياتي_

----------


## ammar2000a70

وبعد اي klyk 
عندي استفسار اشلون اقدر اعمل كوبي وبيست للشارت   ما عليش مبتدئ وغشيم يعني غباء مركب  هههههه :Frown:

----------


## splash

:A015:  EUR/JPY  1H       بانتظار اكتمال الشروط       تقاطع الموفينج (انتظار)   مؤشر المومنتيم (تحقق)   اغلاق الشمعة خارج الترند (انتظار)      :A012:

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

الغالي سبلاش ولو ان العين ما تعلى عن الحاجب  
 استئذنك بتعديل خط الترند بالشكل التالي

----------


## splash

> الغالي سبلاش ولو ان العين ما تعلى عن الحاجب     
> استئذنك بتعديل خط الترند بالشكل التالي

    يا عمي انت ليش حاط فيها عين وحاجب   ولو انك مصر شوف عضويتك 1549 ويني منك  ********   والله ما لي تعليق على رسمك ترى ولا احلى   بس انا حاولت اخذه واضح بدون اختراقات (مع انها صحيحة عندك لانه ما حصل اغلاق تحت السعر)  وانت عن ك ميزة انه ترند اكبر   وشكلنا نبي حكامة يفصلوا من بينا ولا شو رايك   او انا من الحين متنازل     :A012:

----------


## فارس عبدالعزيز

> يا عمي انت ليش حاط فيها عين وحاجب   ولو انك مصر شوف عضويتك 1549 ويني منك  ********   والله ما لي تعليق على رسمك ترى ولا احلى   بس انا حاولت اخذه واضح بدون اختراقات (مع انها صحيحة عندك لانه ما حصل اغلاق تحت السعر)  وانت عن ك ميزة انه ترند اكبر   وشكلنا نبي حكامة يفصلوا من بينا ولا شو رايك   او انا من الحين متنازل     [/center]

   متنازل متنازل   :011:    
مع التحية     :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

:A015: دخول موفق EUR / JPYالدخول على 143,00الهدف الاول 142.60 تحقق الهدف الاول +40 نقطة الهدف الثاني 142,20الهدف الثالث 141,80 :A012:

----------


## splash

:A006:    دخلنا لونق على   NZD/USD  0,7092   :A012:

----------


## splash

:A006:    دخول موفق  EUR / JPY  بحمد الله وفضله  تحقق الهدف الثاني  على    142,20 واكتفينا بالهدفين الاول والثاني لنحقق + 80 نقطة        :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

ماشاءالله الله يباركلكم
الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لشباب اللي دخلو
فرصه ممتازه فوتها
الله يرزقني معاكم في الفرصه الجايه

----------


## abouzeed

راقبوا الكندي تلوح عليه فرصة كسر الترند قريبا وبسرعته المعهوده راقبوا وبلغونا

----------


## splash

:A006:    خرجنا من   NZD / USD    وذلك بسبب اختراق السعر خط 9 مما يشير الى تغير وجهة الزوج باقل خسارة ممكنة  والحمد لله   وبانتظار اكتمال الشروط على الشورت للدخول     :A012:

----------


## السبع

> راقبوا الكندي تلوح عليه فرصة كسر الترند قريبا وبسرعته المعهوده راقبوا وبلغونا

 هلا أبو زيد أعتقد سيكون الترند هكذا

----------


## dahoomi

الترندات عند بعضها 
ماشالله عليكم دوبني كنت ابا انزلها

----------


## dahoomi

يعني اشاره دخول ياليت احد الاخوان يحلل

----------


## dahoomi

طبعا هدا زوج الكندي
وينكم سبلاش او السبع

----------


## السبع

> يعني اشاره دخول ياليت احد الاخوان يحلل

 أخي الكريم أفضل الدخول عند 1.1513
لأن الهدف سيكون 1.1553 وهو فيبو 23
والله أعلم

----------


## splash

شباب الميه عكره

----------


## السبع

> شباب الميه عكره

 أفصح أخي سبلاش   
تقصد شمعة البيرش المتكونة

----------


## splash

الاخبار مبهدلة السوق يرجى الحذر    الكندي يواجه مقاومة على 1.1536    لذلك افضل الدخول اوردر على 1,1540   والهدف 40  يعني 1,1580   وبحسابات فايبو (klyk) بيوصلها ان شاء الله      :A012:

----------


## splash

> أفصح أخي سبلاش  
> تقصد شمعة البيرش المتكونة

   قاصد الاخبار طال عمرك شوف السوق شو صاير فيه

----------


## Trust

اخ سبلاش دخول موفق ما شاء الله ولكن سؤالي لك ما هي بالضبط الازواج التي تصلح لهذه الاستراتيجية?

----------


## klyk

> _الاخ العزيز klyk_ _اعتقد انك تستعمل برنامج vttrading التابع لشركة CMS والحقيقة انا استعمله ولدي استفسار، ما رايك بالبيع والشراء الآلي فط في بداية اي صفقه يعني شنو رايك اذا تخلي البرنامج يدخلك السوق اتوماتيكلي وبعدين انت تختار وقت الخروج من السوق ؟؟_  _مع تحياتي_

 للأسف ما راح أقدر أفيدك بشيء لأني ما إستخدمت هيك خاصية من البرنامج 
بنفذ صفقاتي يدويا ، و ما حاولت أجربها 
و بالنسبة لنسخ الصورة ، أنا أفتح الشارت و ؟أعمل صورة للشاشة كلها و بعدين أعدلها في برنامج الرسام التابع لوندوز ، و أحفضها و أرفعها للمنتدى 
تحياتي

----------


## klyk

> ملاحظة أعتقد أنها مفيدة 
> لاحظ الشارت

 عملها السويسري ، كنت خايف من هيك ترند صغير ، و يميل للأفقي ، لكن تحققت الشروط وحقق الهدف ، و خيبني المحارب 13 هذه المرة ، دخلت معو بصفقة و خسرت 
و الترند عوضها 
الحمد لله

----------


## splash

> اخ سبلاش دخول موفق ما شاء الله ولكن سؤالي لك ما هي بالضبط الازواج التي تصلح لهذه الاستراتيجية?

 حي الله باخي trust هناك من اخبر مني واقدر مني على الرد على سؤالك ولكن من وجهة نظري القاصرة كل الازواج تصلح ولكن استبعدت منها الين / دولار لكثرة ضربه الاستوب  والباوند/ ين لكبر السبريد عندي 9 نقاط  على كل ما زلنا في مرحلة التصفية واي زوج سيلعب بذيله سيوضع على قائمة الاحتياط    والملاحظة المهمة هي اننا نعتمد على متوسطات وعدو المتوسطات الاول هو التذبذب  فاي زوج كثير التذبذب يجب ان يستبعد   ثانيا نبهني اخي ليكويد الا انه في حالة عدم القدرة على رسم ترند واضح فذلك اشارة الى حلول التذبذب   ويجب ان لا نعاند الشارت لنخلق ترند غير موجود  فذلك هو سبب الخسارة في هذه الاستراتيجية   لذلك احاول استخدام جميع الازواج لانال من الفرصة الواضحة فقط    والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## splash

ملاحظة مهمة جدا جدا   ارجو الانتباه      

> اذا تبي افضل وأضمن توقيت للدخول هو رجوع السعر لـ موفينق 9 بعد حدوث التقاطع والكسر  انا قاعد اجرب هذا التوقيت من الاسبوع الماضي وكان ممتاز جداً بل ويحقق اهدافه بسرعه واستشرت عمدتنا ليكويد وأيدني فيها

   العثرة تعدل المشية    ويادوب فهمت ما تقصد اخي الحبيب خالد (فقدناك)  اليوم في عملية الكندي انا رسمت الدخول على الشارت وفقا للعملية وضرب الاستوب افتراضيا  مع انه جميع الشروط متوفره الا انه رجع الان الى مساره الصحيح  هنا يجب ان ننتبه الى ملاحظة الاخ خالد   اذا كان السعر بعيد عن خط الموفينج 9 ننتظر رجوع السعر الى خط ال9 للدخول والا فلا لانه لا محالة سوف يرجع ويضرب الاستوب لوز   شوف على الكندي الشمعة قبل الاخيرة من الان هي افضل منطقة للدخول بعد ان لامست خط 9   وقد ارفقت شارت الاخ خالد وفيه التوضيح   اتمنى الوصول للافضل دائما في هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة والشكر لكل من يجتهد لها      

> خلااااص انساها اخوي splash    هي مو تعديل على الاستراتيجيه وانما اقترااااح وهي زي ما قلت منطقه اكثر اماااان  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

   ومن قالك هو بالساهل كده انساها   لك الشكر حبيب القلب خالد     :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ممتاز يا محمد 
انت وكل الشباب

----------


## splash

> ممتاز يا محمد 
> انت وكل الشباب

 شو يعني   فتحتوا الموضوع وروحتوا ......  انا فكرت امشي واخليها   عاتب عليكم الا ان ترجعوا   خالد   الغامدي  ابو مالك   ويا مطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم  ولا خايفين من السميري والمشرفين عشان قلت ابي اسوي انقلاب(ولا بيهمني ابدا منهم              ايه يعني اكون .... في عينهم)    بس اقول ترى عندي الشباب والله ولا احلى  فيهم الخير والبركة اليوم صافي 40+

----------


## Euro2005

للاهل الخبره هل هذي فرصه على  اليورو  لقد تحقق شرطان 1- كسر الترند  2- مؤشر المومنتيوم  الباقي تقاطع الموفنج افرج  :A012:

----------


## kalid

> شو يعني   فتحتوا الموضوع وروحتوا ......  انا فكرت امشي واخليها   عاتب عليكم الا ان ترجعوا   خالد   الغامدي  ابو مالك   ويا مطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم  ولا خايفين من السميري والمشرفين عشان قلت ابي اسوي انقلاب     (ولا بيهمني ابدا منهم ايه يعني اكون .... في عينهم)        بس اقول ترى عندي الشباب والله ولا احلى  فيهم الخير والبركة اليوم صافي 40+

   المعذره اخوي محمد على الغياب بس والله هذا الاسبوع كنت مشغول جداً خارج السوق  وكنت ادخل واشوف ابداعاتك ماشاء الله عليك غطيت على الكل وبصراحه ما قصرت انت والشباب كفيتوا ووفيتوا ولكن ولا يهمك من بكره اكوووون موجود ومبروووك نقاط اليوم يعني لاااازم تدخلنا في السياسه :48 48:  ترى لو صار شي لا اعرفك ولا تعرفني :Big Grin:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> للاهل الخبره هل هذي فرصه على اليورو  لقد تحقق شرطان 1- كسر الترند  2- مؤشر المومنتيوم الباقي تقاطع الموفنج افرج

   فعلا اخوي يورو هي فرصـة على اليورو دولار وبـ إنتظار حصول التقاطع  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## المناضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نرجوا   تأكيد الخبر
والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## السبع

> المعذره اخوي محمد على الغياب بس والله هذا الاسبوع كنت مشغول جداً خارج السوق  وكنت ادخل واشوف ابداعاتك ماشاء الله عليك غطيت على الكل وبصراحه ما قصرت انت والشباب كفيتوا ووفيتوا ولكن ولا يهمك من بكره اكوووون موجود ومبروووك نقاط اليوم يعني لاااازم تدخلنا في السياسه ترى لو صار شي لا اعرفك ولا تعرفني   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 أخي خالد لا تطول علينا الغيبة 
خلينا نشوفك على طول في هذه الورشة الاحترافية

----------


## السبع

> أخي الكريم أفضل الدخول عند 1.1513
> لأن الهدف سيكون 1.1553 وهو فيبو 23
> والله أعلم

 يزحف حتى الوصول للهدف وإن شاء الله ما يخيبنا الكندي لأنه على الديلي أيضاً لونق بعد تكون شمعة همر طويلة الذيل في ترند تنازلي

----------


## Trust

نشوف يا شباب يمكن في فرصة على الباوند.........يريحنا من متابعة الكندي اللي نشف ريقنا    :71 71:

----------


## السبع

> نشوف يا شباب يمكن في فرصة على الباوند.........يريحنا من متابعة الكندي اللي نشف ريقنا

  
الصبر مفتاح الفرج أخي trust 
وهذا الشارت ومعاه الترند وفيه فيبو على 4 ساعات لمعرفة قوة السقوط أو الانطلاق

----------


## السبع

> يزحف حتى الوصول للهدف وإن شاء الله ما يخيبنا الكندي لأنه على الديلي أيضاً لونق بعد تكون شمعة همر طويلة الذيل في ترند تنازلي

 انطلاق صاروخي للهدف مبرووووووووك

----------


## klyk

> الصبر مفتاح الفرج أخي trust 
> وهذا الشارت ومعاه الترند وفيه فيبو على 4 ساعات لمعرفة قوة السقوط أو الانطلاق

 لا أعتقد أن الترند يكسر بهذه الطريقة 
أشك في الأمر

----------


## klyk

شباب الحذر هذه ليست فرصة 
الأرجح أنه أوفر بوث
أفضل الدخول شورت مع أول إشارة نزول 
ماهي إشارة النزول التي أعتمد عليها ؟
الأن لدي شمعة زرقاع أغلقت أعلى من الشمعة رقم 13 فيما قبلها ، أضع الموفينغ أفريج 3 
الإعدادات 
3/simple/low
ننتظر أربع شمعات القادمة ، إذا أغلقت الرابعة تحت الموفينج 3 أدخل أنا شورت و الله الموفق 
المهم الحذر من الإشاراة المزيفة

----------


## السبع

> لا أعتقد أن الترند يكسر بهذه الطريقة 
> أشك في الأمر

 وضح أخي كليك 
هل تقصد التذبذب في نطاق سعري ضيق أم عدم الانفراج بعد تقاطع المتوسطات 
أنا عن نفسي وبسبب الملاحظتين أعلاه أشك أيضاً في تحقق الهدف ،لكن يمكن يعمل مثل الكندي ينطلق فجأة بعد زحف ساعات

----------


## Trust

ااسترالي والنيوزيلندي حققا الشروط والاهداف لمن تابعهما

----------


## SARHAN

أخواني أعتقد اليورو أصبح شراء الآن الى  1.2043  ؟؟؟؟
أرجو التعيق 
وأذعروني لم أستطع أرفاق الرسم  
تحياتي لكم،،

----------


## klyk

> وضح أخي كليك 
> هل تقصد التذبذب في نطاق سعري ضيق أم عدم الانفراج بعد تقاطع المتوسطات 
> أنا عن نفسي وبسبب الملاحظتين أعلاه أشك أيضاً في تحقق الهدف ،لكن يمكن يعمل مثل الكندي ينطلق فجأة بعد زحف ساعات

 لقد عمل السعر حركة مفاجئة و سريعة ، و هنا يحدث أوفر بوث ، أي بيع فوق الازم 
و بالنسبة للترند فهو لا يكسر بهذه الطريقة ، فنيا كان من المفروض يرتد من الترند قليلا ليشكل قاع جديد ثم يكسر الترند ، و حسابيا هدفنا هو 17468 ، ويوصلها خلال شمعتين فقط 
هذا الي غريب عندي ما أتوقعها .
شكرا

----------


## Trust

لم استطع يا اخ سرحان ان ارسم ترند موثوق به بالنسبة لليورو.........اعتقد انها مجازفة

----------


## splash

> لم استطع يا اخ سرحان ان ارسم ترند موثوق به بالنسبة لليورو.........اعتقد انها مجازفة

 انت صح     :A012:

----------


## splash

> ولكن ولا يهمك من بكره اكوووون موجود

  منتظرينك ياغالي :Good:

----------


## السبع

بشرى سارة للجميع الأستاذ ليكويد سوف يكون معنا في هذه الورشة قريباً :Clock:

----------


## SARHAN

> لم استطع يا اخ سرحان ان ارسم ترند موثوق به بالنسبة لليورو.........اعتقد انها مجازفة

 أشكرك أخي الكريم على ردك وبالفعل كلامك.. وصل معاي السعر الى قبل الهدف بقليل وبدأ يهبط فأخذت ربحي وهربت وكانت 29 نقطة الحمد لله العالمين،، وأشوفه الآن محتار بين صعود وهبوط ( يعني مثل ما تفضلت مجازفه )  بس أفيدك أخي الكريم الأسترالي عامل معي شغل مش بطال تأكد طبعاً تقاطعه على شارت الساعه من زمن كما ذكرتوشارت الأربع ساعات أقترب التقاطع،، والحمد لله صفقتي الى الأن ناجحة  أحتراماتي لكم

----------


## Euro2005

> لم استطع يا اخ سرحان ان ارسم ترند موثوق به بالنسبة لليورو.........اعتقد انها مجازفة

    :A015:   انشا الله اني اقدر افيدك اخي شوف الشارت     1- اليورو/ انتظار 2- الفرنك/ انتظار 3- اليوزلندي/ 1000 مبروك تحقق الهدف

----------


## klyk

> لقد عمل السعر حركة مفاجئة و سريعة ، و هنا يحدث أوفر بوث ، أي بيع فوق الازم 
> و بالنسبة للترند فهو لا يكسر بهذه الطريقة ، فنيا كان من المفروض يرتد من الترند قليلا ليشكل قاع جديد ثم يكسر الترند ، و حسابيا هدفنا هو 17468 ، ويوصلها خلال شمعتين فقط 
> هذا الي غريب عندي ما أتوقعها .
> شكرا

 أسف تلخبطت في الموضوع ، أنت تتكلم عن شيء و أنا عن شيء ثاني 
الكسر الي حدث عندك ، ماهو الي بتكلم عنو أنا 
الي حدث عندك حدث بهد شمعات صغيرة جدا و متتالية و هذه ليس الطريقة التي يكسر بيها الترند 
الترند يجب ان يكسره السعر بعد تشكيل قمة جديدة أو قاع جديد 
و عندك لم يحدث هذا ، و إن كان قصدي في المحارب 13 
و شكرا لك

----------


## السبع

> انشا الله اني اقدر افيدك اخي شوف الشارت    1- اليورو/ انتظار 2- الفرنك/ انتظار 3- اليوزلندي/ 1000 مبروك تحقق الهدف

 شغل سنع وترندات دقيقة

----------


## splash

> انشا الله اني اقدر افيدك اخي شوف الشارت    1- اليورو/ انتظار 2- الفرنك/ انتظار 3- اليوزلندي/ 1000 مبروك تحقق الهدف

   قصدك الاسترالي   والف مبروووك :Good:

----------


## kalid

:A015:  بصراحه ياشباب انا كنت مسحتي اجي هنا ويدي فاضيـــة فـ قلت لازم اجيب شي يبيض الوجـــه :Regular Smile:  عاد انا غطست بين الشارتات وهذا اللي طلع معي :Big Grin:    ترند محترم على الكندي شارت 4 ساعات ممتد من شهر تقريباَ ننتظر التقاطع فقط   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ammar2000a70

ما شا الله عليك صياد انزين  انا معاك وانشا الله الصيد وفير

----------


## splash

:A006:    EUR/USD  الترند ثلاث شمعات (تم) التقاطع (انتظار) المومنتيم(انتظار)   USD/CHF الترند ثلاث شمعات(تم) التقاطع(انتظار) المومنتيم(انتظار)    GBP/USD  الترند ثلاث شمعات(تم) التقاطع( تم) المومنتيم(تم)  الدخول على اغلاق الشمعة خارج الترند     :A012:

----------


## splash

> بصراحه ياشباب انا كنت مسحتي اجي هنا ويدي فاضيـــة فـ قلت لازم اجيب شي يبيض الوجـــه عاد انا غطست بين الشارتات وهذا اللي طلع معي   ترند محترم على الكندي شارت 4 ساعات ممتد من شهر تقريباَ ننتظر التقاطع فقط   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 يامطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم  هلا والله بالغالي

----------


## محسن الفقيه

بالنسبة gbp /usd  خالف التوقعات حيت ان الشمعة اتالية انفتحت داخل  خط الترند

----------


## السبع

> بالنسبة gbp /usd خالف التوقعات حيت ان الشمعة اتالية انفتحت داخل خط الترند

 اليوم الباوند شغله شغل مجانين يضرب ستوب ويرجع مكانه

----------


## splash

:A006:    شباب الى الان لم يتاكد الكسر في اي من الازواج الثلاثة   USD/CHF افتتاح الشمعة يجب ان يكون فوق 1.2864  GBP/USD افتتاح الشمعة يجب ان يكون تحت 1,7965 اللونق مادري مشكك فيه  EUR/USD افتتاح الشمعة يجب ان يكون تحت 1.1990   والله اعلم    :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

اخي سبلاش ايش رايك الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه

----------


## kalid

يا إخوانياليــــت ننتبــــه لـ هالنقطه بـ النسبـــه للباوند    
[liquid=QUOTE]  9. الفوركس سوق عشرين بالمئه من وقته ترند وثمانين بالمئه من وقته تذبذب وهذه استراتيجية تعتمد علي الترند اي السوق الواضح ....اذا لم تستطع رسم ترند فذلك يعني ان التذبذب حان وقته والافضل الابتعاد عن السوق لان التذبذب نهايته Stoploss .  [QUOTE]   و الباوند أي إغلاق تحت 1.7685 ما راح يرده الا 1.7600والله أعلمتقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

يااخوان التقاطع حصل والشمعه فتحت فوق الترند 
احد من الخبرا ينصحنا

----------


## kalid

الآن نقدر ناخذ الباوند شورت وإحنا مرتاحين  ويفضل اننا ندخل شورت من 1.7685 الى 1.7695 والستوب يكون 1.7745 والهدف 1.7600  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

اخ خالد ياليت تشوف رسم الترند وهل الدخول صحيح وياليت تحدد الاستوب
ومشكور مقدما

----------


## kalid

> يااخوان التقاطع حصل والشمعه فتحت فوق الترند 
> احد من الخبرا ينصحنا

 فعلا اخوي تحققت شروط الدخول على الدولار فرنك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> اخ خالد ياليت تشوف رسم الترند وهل الدخول صحيح وياليت تحدد الاستوب
> ومشكور مقدما

 الدخول يكون من 1.2870 والستوب 1.2830 والهدف 1.2910 وان كنت افضل ان يكون الدخول من تحت قليلاَ  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
تحقق الهدف في الفرنك باي من 1.2870 والهدف 1.2910
ومشكور اخي خالد على ردك

----------


## splash

هلا هلا بالوليد ما شاء الله عليك والله يوفق  وياشباب الاستوب ما دمنا على شارت الساعة هو 1:1   اربعين  والهدف لغير المغامر اربعين      :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

ياشباب باركولي اول مره احقق الهدف 40 نقطه حسب الاستراتيجيه في الفرنك نحمد الله ونشكره

----------


## Euro2005

> قصدك الاسترالي   والف مبروووك

  :A015:   اسف خطاء مطبعي  عموما مشا الله راح السوق زي ماتوقعت والف مبررررررروك 120نقطه اليوم خير وبركه  :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

:015:  الف مبروك
ماشاء الله عليكم ياشباب بصراحه مجهود رائع 
وانا دخلت في اليورو سل من 1.1970 وحققت 30 نقطه

----------


## kalid

> ياشباب باركولي اول مره احقق الهدف 40 نقطه حسب الاستراتيجيه في الفرنك نحمد الله ونشكره

 1000 مبروك 
وعقبال 400 نقطه إن شاء الله تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ابو يوسف

:015:  1000 مبروك

----------


## klyk

السويسري تفضلو الشارت نتريث شوية ليقرب السعر من خط التسعة

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      الله بنور يا شباب ستراتيجيه متخرش الميه  وادي واحده كمان  منتظركم

----------


## splash

> ياشباب باركولي اول مره احقق الهدف 40 نقطه حسب الاستراتيجيه في الفرنك نحمد الله ونشكره

 مبروووووووووووكوعقبال الـ1000 ـــنقطة :006:  :015:   :001:   :A012:

----------


## kalid

نسينا الكندي بس الحمدلله لحقت عليـــه قبل لا تطير الطيور بـ ارزاقها :Good:  وبصراحه هذا الزوج بـ الاضافه الى الدولار ين من ألـــد أعدائي في هذي الاستراتيجيـــه ولا ارتاح لهم مطلقاً :Frown:  ولكـــــــــنللي يحبون هالزوج لا يفوتون هـ الفرصـــهوعشان لا يزعل حبيبنا محمد حطينا الستوب 1:1  :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيـــق إن شاء اللهتقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## abouzeed

> الله بنور يا شباب ستراتيجيه متخرش الميه  وادي واحده كمان  منتظركم

 احذر من اللونق شغله شورت افضل والله اعلم

----------


## kalid

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصري لذيذ
> 					
> 				   الله بنور يا شباب ستراتيجيه متخرش الميه وادي واحده كمان منتظركم   احذر من اللونق شغله شورت افضل والله اعلم

 المعذره اخوي مصري لذيذ ما انتبهت لـ مشاركتك الا بعـــد تحذير الاخ ابو زيد جزاه الله خيـــر وبعدين الله يحفظك اهم شرط في الاستراتيجيه وهو الترند الى الان لم يتحقق واذا تبي نصيحتي ابعد عن هـذا الزوج في هـ الاستراتيجيه   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## الدراهم100

يا إخوان لدي سؤال  ماهي أقل فترة ممكن أن نرسم عليها الترند حتى نطمئن أنه صحيح إلى 80% .

----------


## kalid

> يا إخوان لدي سؤال ماهي أقل فترة ممكن أن نرسم عليها الترند حتى نطمئن أنه صحيح إلى 80% .

 ياهلا ومرحبا اخوي الدراهم  ترند يوم هو اقل ترند يمكننا الاعتماد عليــــه  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

:A006:  دخلنا على GBP/USDلونق من السعر 1.7691---------EUR/USDتحققت كل الشروط بانتظار ان تفتح الشمعة فوق 1,2007 لونق :A012:

----------


## aalawee

> دخلنا على GBP/USD لونق من السعر 1.7691   ---------     EUR/USD تحققت كل الشروط  بانتظار ان تفتح الشمعة فوق 1,2007  لونق

 يستوي ندخل معاكم
بس نبغي نعرف وين الستوب  والهدف بسيط

----------


## محسن الفقيه

بالنسبة للباوند دولار هل العملية بيع او شراء

----------


## dahoomi

> بالنسبة للباوند دولار هل العملية بيع او شراء

 السلام عليكم
يقصد اخوي سبلاش باي في الباوند

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم

  

> يقصد اخوي سبلاش باي في الباوند

  عفوا تم التعديلشباب الشارت قدامكم حسب الاستراتيجية BUYبعدين انا قلت لونق علاوي يا غالي انا ما اذكر الهدف او الاستوب منعا للخطأ لاني احاول الحق المشاركة لكم ومعروف عندنا استاندر الهدف والاستوب 1:1يعني 40 ، 40 اذا كنا على الساعة اما اصحاب الفريمات الكبيرة (خالد) ما اقدر اتفلسف عليه على كل الصفقتين غير مطمنات لانه السعر بعيد من الموفينج  :Frown:   :A012:

----------


## splash

شباب والله اني محتار مع اليوروعلى كل هذا الرسم الجديد ولواني احس انه الترند فيه غلط لانه في اغلاق مخترق خط الترند ولكن اللي شجعني عليه انه شكل دعم مرتين للسعر بعد الاختراقعلى كل في خبر قد يكون ضد الدولار مما يؤكد طلوع اليورو الان الدخول مناسب لونقشباب ديمو فقط

----------


## اثيل

:A006:    :A015:   الله اعلم بس تراني شايف ان اليورو بيضرب نقاط المقاومة ليصل الى 1.1935 مره اخرى باستثناء خبر الدولار للحساب الجاري اللي ممكن يوازن الامور

----------


## splash

شباب ننتظر الدخول شورت على الكندي مع شمعة الساعة القادمة على ان تفتح الشمعة تحت 1,1552 :A012:

----------


## kalid

الاخوان اللي داخلين على الباوند  منطقة 1.7730 فيبو 61.8 على شارت ساعة يفضل انكم تطلعون من العقد عند 725-730  اما اللي دخل على اليورو اشوف انكم تتخلصون من العقد افضل خوفاً من القابات مع افتتاح الاسبوع  علماَ ان الدخول عليها لم يكن الدخول الأمثل   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## kalid

> شباب ننتظر الدخول شورت على الكندي مع شمعة الساعة القادمة       على ان تفتح الشمعة تحت 1,1552

 لا انصح بالدخول في هذا الوقت بتاتاً  خصوصاً وأن حركــة الكنــــدي بطيئة  والسوق ما بقى لـه الا ثلاث ساعات ويقفل  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> لا انصح بالدخول في هذا الوقت بتاتاً    خصوصاً وأن حركــة الكنــــدي بطيئة  والسوق ما بقى لـه الا ثلاث ساعات ويقفل   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

     شكرا للتوضيح    :Good:

----------


## Euro2005

:A015:     اشوف فيه فرصه انشا الله جايه على اليورو وعلى الفرنك شوف الشارت :Good:    :A012:

----------


## Euro2005

وهذي فرصة المجنون الي ما أحب اتعامل معه  :Wink Smile:

----------


## kalid

> اشوف فيه فرصه انشا الله جايه على اليورو وعلى الفرنك شوف الشارت

   

> وهذي فرصة المجنون الي ما أحب اتعامل معه

  اخوي Euro2005 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ترندات ممتازه  ولكــــــن فيــــه نقطه حبيت أوضحها وقد ذكرها عمدتنا ليكويد وهي عند دخولنا في صفقه لا نرجع وندخل فيــه مره اخرى بـ معنى إذا دخلنا في الباوند لونق  يكون دخولنا القادم شورت والعكس صحيح والإخوان يوم الجمعه دخلوا في الباوند واليورو لونق  ومع ان النظره للباوند واليورو انهم صعود ومع تكون فرصة شورت على الفرنك  فـ من ((المفترض)) ان يكون دخولنا القادم على الباوند واليورو شورت لان أحد شروط الإستراتيجيـــة لن يتحقق وهو التقاطع :Regular Smile:   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،  :A012:

----------


## Euro2005

> اخوي Euro2005  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ترندات ممتازه  ولكــــــن فيــــه نقطه حبيت أوضحها وقد ذكرها عمدتنا ليكويد وهي عند دخولنا في صفقه لا نرجع وندخل فيــه مره اخرى بـ معنى إذا دخلنا في الباوند لونق يكون دخولنا القادم شورت والعكس صحيح والإخوان يوم الجمعه دخلوا في الباوند واليورو لونق  ومع ان النظره للباوند واليورو انهم صعود ومع تكون فرصة شورت على الفرنك  فـ من ((المفترض)) ان يكون دخولنا القادم على الباوند واليورو شورت لان أحد شروط الإستراتيجيـــة لن يتحقق وهو التقاطع  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 مشكور اخوي خالد ولكن جميعا نعرفا ان الفرنك في حركه عكسيه معا اليورو يعني لو طلع اليورو نزل الفرنك والعكس ايضا لذلك عند كسر الترند الصاعد من 1.1766 لليورو لابد ان يكون هناك تقاطع للموفنج افرج اذا لابد ان الفرنك سوف يقوم بكسر الترند النازل من 1.3055  و هذي ملاحضه مهم// لو صار الكلام هذا ممكن انا مانشوف تقاطع على الفرنك ودقق في شارت اليورو :A012:

----------


## kalid

> مشكور اخوي خالد ولكن جميعا نعرفا ان الفرنك في حركه عكسيه معا اليورو يعني لو طلع اليورو نزل الفرنك والعكس ايضا لذلك عند كسر الترند الصاعد من 1.1766 لليورو لابد ان يكون هناك تقاطع للموفنج افرج اذا لابد ان الفرنك سوف يقوم بكسر الترند النازل من 1.3055  و هذي ملاحضه مهم// لو صار الكلام هذا ممكن انا مانشوف تقاطع على الفرنك ودقق في شارت اليورو

 ما أقصده اخوي Euro2005 أن اليورو لو كسر الترند الهابط ((وأتوقع ذلك)) فإن خطوط الموفينق متقاطعه مسبقاً وقد حققت هدفها  وبذلك يكون دخولنا على هذا الترند غير مكتمل الشروط لانـــه لن يكون هناك تقاطع  اما الفرنك فـ إن آخر دخول لنا هو لونق إذاً حان وقت الشورت :Regular Smile:   وقد يكون شرح الصور ابلغ من الكلام  ملاحظــــه انا اتكلم عن الدخول الأمثل الذي يحقق الشروط ولا يعني ذلك انك لا تستطيع ان تدخل على اليورو لونق    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    اخوي خالد مشكور على توضيح وجة نظرك   والسيناريو القادم انشا الله واتمنى لك التوفيق :Good:    ملاحضه مهمــــــــه/ الترند اليومي لليورو نزول والفرنك صعود

----------


## kalid

> اخوي خالد مشكور على توضيح وجة نظرك والسيناريو القادم انشا الله واتمنى لك التوفيق   ملاحضه مهمــــــــه/ الترند اليومي لليورو نزول والفرنك صعود

 وملاحظــه أهم :Big Grin:  إذا إشتغلت على هذي الإستراتيجيـــة لا تشوف لاترند يومي ولاترند اربع ساعات متى ما تحققت الشروط ادخل وإنت مغمض  إحنا هدفنا مو كثير كلها 40 نقطه وصلى الله وبارك وعلى فكره أنا شغال عليها أكثر من شهرين تقريبا  ولا ضرب الستوب معي إلا ثلاث مرات فقط إثنتان منها بـ سبب الأخبار  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

الله الله الله  يارب زيد وبارك فيما اعطيت   شغل سنع   شو يعني ما نغيب ساعتين   والله انها مدرسة   الله يعطيك العافية يابوالوليد وباقي الشباب كلهم  ومزيد من العطاء     :A012:

----------


## DO_LAR

> وملاحظــه أهم  إذا إشتغلت على هذي الإستراتيجيـــة لا تشوف لاترند يومي ولاترند اربع ساعات متى ما تحققت الشروط ادخل وإنت مغمض  إحنا هدفنا مو كثير كلها 40 نقطه وصلى الله وبارك وعلى فكره أنا شغال عليها أكثر من شهرين تقريبا ولا ضرب الستوب معي إلا ثلاث مرات فقط إثنتان منها بـ سبب الأخبار  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

  
أخي kalid   :A015:    
ممكن تخبرنا  هل الفرص تاتي يوميا  مع إختلاف العملة  في الشهرين؟ 
فقط مجرد تقييم  :016:  
والله يباركلك بما كسبت ويزيدك خير

----------


## kalid

> أخي kalid  
> ممكن تخبرنا هل الفرص تاتي يوميا مع إختلاف العملة في الشهرين؟ 
> فقط مجرد تقييم 
> والله يباركلك بما كسبت ويزيدك خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتــــه حياك الله اخوي DO$LAR الفرص قد تأتيك أربع أو خمس فرص في اليوم وقد تأتيك واحده فقط وقد لا يأتيك في اليوم أي فرصـــة وقد يمر اسبوع كامل بدون فرص ولـــــــكن  في نهايـــة الشهر تكون من 15 - 30 فرصـــة تقريباً  وهذا الموضوع فيــــه نتائج وتقييم شهر نوفمبر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8242.html   وإذا الله أعطاني عمر راح انزل نتائج شهر ديسمبر بـ إذنه تعالى  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    :A015:    اخواني اصحاب السوينقات على نفس الاستراتجيه يبدو اليورو ين على وشك الشورت ننتظر افتتاح اول شمعه بعد كسر الترند وتقاطع الموفنج افرج حتى يتم الدخول شوف الشارت :A012:

----------


## السبع

> وملاحظــه أهم  إذا إشتغلت على هذي الإستراتيجيـــة لا تشوف لاترند يومي ولاترند اربع ساعات متى ما تحققت الشروط ادخل وإنت مغمض  إحنا هدفنا مو كثير كلها 40 نقطه وصلى الله وبارك وعلى فكره أنا شغال عليها أكثر من شهرين تقريبا ولا ضرب الستوب معي إلا ثلاث مرات فقط إثنتان منها بـ سبب الأخبار  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

    يعطيك الله العافية أخي خالد  ممكن توضح الأزواج التي عملت عليها خلال الفترة الماضية   أم أنها نفس الأزواج التي ذكرها الأخ ليكويد فقط   دمت سالماً

----------


## splash

بالوليد حبيت اسال عن استخدامك التريلنغ ؟ واعتقد انه حسب نتائج شهر نوفمبر لم تستخدمه   فارجو التوضيح حيث انه وكما يحفظ الارباح الا انه يمنع تحقيق الهدف كاملا  ام ما رايك ؟   تحياتي...

----------


## sam22

> بالوليد حبيت اسال عن استخدامك التريلنغ ؟ واعتقد انه حسب نتائج شهر نوفمبر لم تستخدمه    فارجو التوضيح حيث انه وكما يحفظ الارباح الا انه يمنع تحقيق الهدف كاملا  ام ما رايك ؟   تحياتي...

 ممكن تشرحوا لنا معنى التريلنغ     :A012:

----------


## splash

> ممكن تشرحوا لنا معنى التريلنغ

 طبعا ممكن طيب حبيبنا التريلنغ هو تحريك وقف الخسارة (stop lose) طرديا مع الربح يعني بالعربي كده اذاكنا شغالين بتريلنغ 15 و كان الاستوب لوز عندنا -30 اول ما يحقق السعر ربح 15 نقطة حيتحرك الاشتوب فوق 15 نقطة يعني حيصير الاستوب لوز -15 ولما يتحرك كمان 15 نقطة ربح حيصير الاستوب لوز صفر يعني نقطة الدخول والخاصية موجودة في معظم برامج المتاجرة  وهي في الميتا اقل شيء 15 وبتجيبها انك لما تكون فاتح صفقة تحت في trade تضغط على الصفقة بالزر اليمين وتختار trailing stop والقيمة وطبعا يمكن استخدام هذا الاسلوب يدويا بان ترفع من قيمة الاستوب بعد كل ربح معين اتمنى اني اكون افدتك :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:  السلام عليكم يا اصحاب الطريقه   
ماهي توقعاتكم للين   طالع ولا نازل   :A012:

----------


## kalid

> يعطيك الله العافية أخي خالد   ممكن توضح الأزواج التي عملت عليها خلال الفترة الماضية   أم أنها نفس الأزواج التي ذكرها الأخ ليكويد فقط   دمت سالماً

 ممكن ونص :Regular Smile:    (GBP/USD) (EUR/USD) (USD/CHF) (GBP/JPY) (EUR/JPY) باقي الازواج عدا الدولار ين تقدر تشتغل عليها بس متعبـــه  والله يعافيــك إن شاء الله  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> بالوليد حبيت اسال عن استخدامك التريلنغ ؟ واعتقد انه حسب نتائج شهر نوفمبر لم تستخدمه    فارجو التوضيح حيث انه وكما يحفظ الارباح الا انه يمنع تحقيق الهدف كاملا  ام ما رايك ؟   تحياتي...

   فعلا  لم أستخدمه نهائياً ولكن عندي طريقــه قد تنفع بس ما أبي اشوش على الشباب  اقولها لك بعديـــــن  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A015:   
اسف الشارت السابق قديم  افيدونا   طالع ولا نازل

----------


## السبع

> فعلا لم أستخدمه نهائياً ولكن عندي طريقــه قد تنفع بس ما أبي اشوش على الشباب اقولها لك بعديـــــن  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 شوش على راحتك أخي خالد ،إحنا ضابطين الدش زين :Regular Smile:    وإذا التشويش خاص فعلى [email protected]

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم يا اصحاب الطريقه   
> ماهي توقعاتكم للين طالع ولا نازل

   والله انك محيرني طيب شو رايك نرمي درهم ونشوف صورة ولا كتابه وندخل   حبيب قلبي  لسه لا التقاطع صار ولا الترند اكتمل لسه بدري   بعدين الشباب اللي مارسوا عليها حبذوا عدم رسم الترند الا عند حدوث التقاطع منعا من الخطأ في رسم الترند وبالفعل جربناها واكدنا فعالية هذا الشيء     :A012:

----------


## splash

> شوش على راحتك أخي خالد ،إحنا ضابطين الدش زين   وإذا التشويش خاص فعلى [email protected]

    اقول السبع انت قلت اليوم اجازة ما كو مشرفين  :47 47:    عشان كذه اطالب بمشرف للاستراتيجية  :Regular Smile:    ترى عندي اربع ايميلات بس حظي نحس ادري من احطهم بيطبوا علينا   :Frown:    ها خالد شو قلت بتحطها ولا احطها  بعدين من تشوش عليه والله الشباب ما شاء الله صرنا نخاف نحط شي غلط ولا هم مصححينك  ماشاء الله     :A012:

----------


## kalid

> اخواني اصحاب السوينقات على نفس الاستراتجيه يبدو اليورو ين على وشك الشورت ننتظر افتتاح اول شمعه بعد كسر الترند وتقاطع الموفنج افرج حتى يتم الدخول شوف الشارت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهايــــه القمال ده يا بيــــــه :Good:   بصراحـــــه انت  :Thumbs Up:   خوووش صيــــده بس باقي عليها يومين ثلاثه حتى تخلص الطبخه :Big Grin:  وبيني وبينك هذا وين ناوي يروووح في ثلاثه ايام مشى 540 نقطه وهو يضحك  والله يخــــوّف :51 51:    بس وش رايك في هـ الترند على الساعــه؟؟ يمشي الحال إلييين تخلص الطبخه :Wink Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> اسف الشارت السابق قديم  افيدونا   طالع ولا نازل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوي مصري لذيذ إذا تبي نصيحـــه أبتعد عن هذا الزوج تماماً فـ هو لا يعير هذه الاستراتيجيه بالاً  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Euro2005

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  ايــــه القمال ده يا بيــــــه  بصراحـــــه انت   خوووش صيــــده بس باقي عليها يومين ثلاثه حتى تخلص الطبخه وبيني وبينك هذا وين ناوي يروووح في ثلاثه ايام مشى 540 نقطه وهو يضحك  والله يخــــوّف   بس وش رايك في هـ الترند على الساعــه؟؟ يمشي الحال إلييين تخلص الطبخه   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

   عسى ربي يسلم قلبك اخوي :015:    خالد كلامك مزبوط هذا الزوج يخوف شوي   بس صدقني فيه خير كثيررر  وبنسبه لشارت الساعه  متى ما اكتملت شروط الدخول دش وانت مغمض  وبنسبه  لشارت اليومي زي ما قولت لك ننتظر ظهور الشمعه/ ولا اقولك نخلي الصوره تتكلم :Big Grin:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

والله انك محيرني طيب شو رايك نرمي درهم ونشوف صورة ولا كتابه وندخل   حبيب قلبي لسه لا التقاطع صار ولا الترند اكتمل لسه بدري   بعدين الشباب اللي مارسوا عليها حبذوا عدم رسم الترند الا عند حدوث التقاطع منعا من الخطأ في رسم الترند وبالفعل جربناها واكدنا فعالية هذا الشيء   ملحوظه  جامده اوي  والله كنت محتار في رسم الترند  شكرا حبيبي اسبلاش

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:  تحققت الشروط كلها في الفرنك شارت4 ساعاتمن معي ومن ضدي

----------


## splash

> تحققت الشروط كلها في الفرنك شارت4 ساعاتمن معي ومن ضدي

 تسلم ده واجب بس واللي يسلمك لسه الترند ما اكتمل فين الثلاث شمعات ودائما لاحظ لما تكون شمعتين متتاليتين لا يؤخذ بهما على انهما نقطتا تلامس يعني قدر الامكان حاول الشمعات الملامسة للترند تكون متباعده من بعض واللي محيرني اكثر انه التقاطع لسه راجع اعدادات الموفينج عندك واديني خبر 9 exponential30 exponentialواعتقد انه انسب رسم للترند اللي لسه ما اكتملش هو الرسم ادناهواصبر اهم حاجة في الاستراتيجية دي الصبر واذا الفرصة لسه حتلقاها على زوج تاني يعني ما نحاولش نوهم نفسنا بانه في ترند صحيح وهو لأ ما يصح الا الصحيح :A012:

----------


## kalid

> تحققت الشروط كلها في الفرنك شارت4 ساعاتمن معي ومن ضدي

 كلنا معك بس عطنا دخول صحيحهذا هديـــة لك :Wink Smile: 
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .وأهم مافي الاستراتيجيه الرسم الصحيح للترند فـ حاول انك تتدرب على الرسم الصحيحتقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

قرّب دخولنا على الدولار فرنك شورت وننتظر التقاطع وتكوّن زاويه بين خطوط الموفينق لـ نتأكد من ان التقاطع صحيح لكي يكون دخولنا أكثــر أمان  وأيضاً هناك بوادر تكوّن لونقات على الباوند ين واليورو ين  وأي دخول لونق على الباوند دولار واليورو دولار لن يكون من ضمن الاستراتيجيــه لان دخولنا القادم على هذين الزوجين يجب ان يكون شورت  اعذروني على عدم المتابعـــه لان فيني نوم مو طبيعي اترككم في رعاية الله  :A012:    تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## 4539910

يعطيك العافية اخوى خالد لكن اعتقد المجنون فية نزول والله اعلم

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A015:    شكرا اخواني الكرام علي الملاحظات القيمه  اعدادات الموفنج عندي مظبوطه بس مش عارف ليه مختلف عندكم   لاحظ الشارت اخي خالد الاخضر9 والاحمر30

----------


## ishaq

> شكرا اخواني الكرام علي الملاحظات القيمه  اعدادات الموفنج عندي مظبوطه بس مش عارف ليه مختلف عندكم   لاحظ الشارت اخي خالد الاخضر9 والاحمر30

 اخي العزيز الحديث عن الفرنك وليسى الين والله اعلم

----------


## maged88

> وأي دخول لونق على الباوند دولار واليورو دولار لن يكون من ضمن الاستراتيجيــه لان دخولنا القادم على هذين الزوجين يجب ان يكون شورت  اعذروني على عدم المتابعـــه لان فيني نوم مو طبيعي اترككم في رعاية الله    تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 أخى خالد لماذا لايمكننا الدخول لونج على اليورو ، أليس من الممكن أن يتقاطع الموفينج تقاطع بسيط لأسفل ومن ثم يتقاطعا مرة أخرى لأعلى وتنطبق الشروط مرة أخرى فندخل لونج بدون الدخول شورت 
أعتقد أن تحقق الشروط كافى للدخول بغض النظر عن نوع العملية السابقة سواء كانت لونج أو شورت 
وشاكر ليك جهدك فى هذه الإإستراتيجية

----------


## splash

> شكرا اخواني الكرام علي الملاحظات القيمه  اعدادات الموفنج عندي مظبوطه بس مش عارف ليه مختلف عندكم   لاحظ الشارت اخي خالد الاخضر9 والاحمر30

 عزيزي مصري لذيذ   الاعدادات عندك simple وهي حسب الاستراتيجية  وانا قلتك فوق exponential   حتلقى في مربع اعدادات الموفينج ma method  غيرها مثل ما قلت لك   تحياتي

----------


## splash

> أخى خالد لماذا لايمكننا الدخول لونج على اليورو ، أليس من الممكن أن يتقاطع الموفينج تقاطع بسيط لأسفل ومن ثم يتقاطعا مرة أخرى لأعلى وتنطبق الشروط مرة أخرى فندخل لونج بدون الدخول شورت    
> أعتقد أن تحقق الشروط كافى للدخول بغض النظر عن نوع العملية السابقة سواء كانت لونج أو شورت 
> وشاكر ليك جهدك فى هذه الإإستراتيجية

   هلا باخوي ماجد  اسمح لي اني اوضح لك مقصد اخونا خالد  طيب من شروط الاستراتيجية ترند ثلاث شمعات + تقاطع الموفينج+حالة مؤشر المومينتيم  في حالتنا هذه وهو لما قصد لما نكون لونق ما ندخل لونق مرة ثانية لسبب بسيط انه التقاطع السابق كان لونق مثلا بديهي انه ماراح يتقاطع مرة ثانية الا شورت يعني لو صارت في فرصة على اللونق بكل بساطة ماراح يكون في تقاطع وبذلك تكون الاستراتيجية غير مكتملة الشروط لانه حنضيف عليها انه لازم يكون التقاطع قريب من الترند او منطقة الكسر   ومثل ما قلت اخي ماجد  اذا حدث تقاطع بسيط ورجع ليتقاطع مرة اخرى نعم اكتملت الشروط   ولكن   اعلم انه بداية تذبذب والتذبذب عدو المتوسطات وهذه الاستراتيجية تعتمد على الترند الواضح    ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك ووضحت المقصد   :A012:

----------


## splash

:A015:        فرصة على EUR/JPY     تحققت جميع الشروط وبانتظار نزول السعر لخط 9 كافضل نقطة للدخولمع ان السعرقد حقق هدفه حالة دخلنا مع شمعة الكسرمن 139,56   :A012:

----------


## ammar2000a70

اتقد هناك فرصة قادمة ايضا على الدولار ين

----------


## kalid

> يعطيك العافية اخوى خالد لكن اعتقد المجنون فية نزول والله اعلم

 ياهلا والله ومرحبا بـ الفيصل نورت الموضوع الله يحفظك تدري وش احلى شي في هـ الاستراتيجيــه اننا مانتابع وجهة الزوج اللي بندخل عليه  كل الدعوه كسر ترند ونأخذ منه 40 نقطه ونطلع ويا دار ما دخلك شر بعدها ما علينا منه يبي يطلع ولا يبي ينزل براااااحتـــه :Regular Smile:     اخواني maged88 و مصري لذيذ اخونا محمد كفى و وفى وقال اللي عندي و زيادة  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

فرصــة شورت على اليورو ين  ننتظر اكتمال الشروط   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي خالد 
بانتظار افتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند

----------


## dahoomi

ياشباب ياخبرا احد يوضحلنا اذا في فرصه على يورو دولار لاني شايف والله اعلم في فرصه

----------


## kalid

:A015:   اليوم فجراً نزلت فرصة شورت على الدولار فرنك وقلت ننتظر تكوّن زاوية بين خطوط الموفينق حتى يكون دخولنا أكثر أمان وفعلاً تحقق ما كنت أخشاه ولله الحمد أننا لم ندخل فيـــــه  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

أخواني الاعزاء ...السلام عليكم وبارك الله بجهودكم
انا من المتابعين معكم ولكن بصمت ...واترك المشاركه لأصحاب الطريقة والمحترفين حتى لا اشوش عليكم بالأسئله البسيطه ....وحقيقة كنت اجد كل الإجابات على اسئلتي من خلال الحوارات الرائعه بينكم ..ولمن اراد ان يستفيد فعلا .......انصحه بأن يدرس هذا الموقع بتمعن من بدايته ومن الصفحة الأولى . 
اردت ان استشيركم بهذه المحاولة الاولى للرسم ...فكيف ترونها .....افيدوني رزقكم الله :

----------


## kalid

> أخواني الاعزاء ...السلام عليكم وبارك الله بجهودكم
> انا من المتابعين معكم ولكن بصمت ...واترك المشاركه لأصحاب الطريقة والمحترفين حتى لا اشوش عليكم بالأسئله البسيطه ....وحقيقة كنت اجد كل الإجابات على اسئلتي من خلال الحوارات الرائعه بينكم ..ولمن اراد ان يستفيد فعلا .......انصحه بأن يدرس هذا الموقع بتمعن من بدايته ومن الصفحة الأولى . 
> اردت ان استشيركم بهذه المحاولة الاولى للرسم ...فكيف ترونها .....افيدوني رزقكم الله

    ياهلا ومرحبا فيك اخوي  رسمك للترند ممتاز  ولكن  كل ما كان هناك ترند اصغر يمكنك رسمه يكون افضل لان الترندات الكبيره قد تفوّت علينا بعض الفرص  وهذا الترند الحالي لليورو دولار ويكون دخولنا عليـــه من1.2000 - 1.1990  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

تسلم وبارك الله فيك يا بو الوليد

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد  اليس الترند الاطول هو الفعال والاقوى هل تعاملكم دائما لاطوال صغيره لاحظ الشارت 
وتسلموون

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد فعلا اليورو ين هل تحققت الشروط ام لا .

----------


## kalid

تحققت شروط الدخول شورت على اليورو ين  :A012:

----------


## ammar2000a70

اخي العزيز خالد  افهم من شرحك ان احنا ننتظر ان الشمعه ترتفع الى الموفنج 9 ولما تلمسه وتبدأ بالنزول ندخل شورت ؟ انا سويت هيك والله يستر

----------


## kalid

> اخي خالد  اليس الترند الاطول هو الفعال والاقوى هل تعاملكم دائما لاطوال صغيره لاحظ الشارت 
> وتسلموون

 ياهلا ومرحبا اخوي ماجد صحيح ان الترند الاطول مده هو الاقوى ولكن كما قلت انه يضيّع علينا العديد من الفرص داخله ولو لاحظت الترند اللي رسمته بدايته 8-12 واحنا اليوم 19-12  يعني 11 يوم  واحنا خلال الـ11يوم الماضيه دخلنا على اليورو دولار تقريبا ثلاث مرات فـ لو انتظرنا الترند الطويل لـ راحت علينا العديد من الفرص وهذه الاستراتيجيه حاول قدر الامكان ان يكون الترند هو اقصر ترند يمكنك رسمه والاهم ان يحقق الشروط  واغلب شغلنا على ترندات من يوم الى ثلاث ايام بالكثيـــر  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ماجد كو

مشكور اخي خالد   الان بصراحه متخوف من الشورت اليورو ين لان الترند لليورو صاعد

----------


## kalid

اخوي ماجد     

> ياهلا والله ومرحبا بـ الفيصل  نورت الموضوع الله يحفظك تدري وش احلى شي في هـ الاستراتيجيــه اننا مانتابع وجهة الزوج اللي بندخل عليه  كل الدعوه كسر ترند ونأخذ منه 40 نقطه ونطلع ويا دار ما دخلك شر بعدها ما علينا منه يبي يطلع ولا يبي ينزل براااااحتـــه    اخواني maged88 و مصري لذيذ اخونا محمد كفى و وفى وقال اللي عندي و زيادة  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد  كلامك على العين والراس  :Regular Smile:  وشفته قبل كذا بس بتقول ايش قاعدتي الذهبيه لا لمعاكسة الترند عموما احيي فيك متابعتك لهذه الاستراتيجيه وانته مجربها ماشاء الله شهرين ، انا بحاول ايضا اتابع واشوف ويمكن في النهايه اتقوى وادخل عكس الترند عموما مفيش مشكله حتى الان من قرأتي للموضوع لاحظت النقاط التاليه المهمه :  - انتظار التقاطع ثم رسم الترند وذلك لعدم التشتت . - الترند لثلاث شموع وليس شمعتين ويفضل ان تكون متباعده . - في حالة عدم وضوح الترند بالرغم من التقاطع لا للدخول . - مدة الترند ما بين 1-3 ايام . ارى ان كسر نقطة الترند لا تقل عن 30نقطه . وتسلممون

----------


## حكيم سلماني

مشكورين يا اخوان   تم تعديل المتوسطات حسب الطريقه واعتقد ان الترند الصاعد لليورو دولار تم كسره وتحققت الشروط  
ولكن هناك مقاومه علي الفابيوناتشي عند1990 انا متخوف منها سوف انتظر كسرها لدخول امن ان شاء الله  
منتظر تعقيباتكم 
تحياتي

----------


## kalid

> اخي خالد  كلامك على العين والراس  وشفته قبل كذا بس بتقول ايش قاعدتي الذهبيه لا لمعاكسة الترند عموما احيي فيك متابعتك لهذه الاستراتيجيه وانته مجربها ماشاء الله شهرين ، انا بحاول ايضا اتابع واشوف ويمكن في النهايه اتقوى وادخل عكس الترند عموما مفيش مشكله حتى الان من قرأتي للموضوع لاحظت النقاط التاليه المهمه :  - انتظار التقاطع ثم رسم الترند وذلك لعدم التشتت . - الترند لثلاث شموع وليس شمعتين ويفضل ان تكون متباعده . - في حالة عدم وضوح الترند بالرغم من التقاطع لا للدخول . - مدة الترند ما بين 1-3 ايام . ارى ان كسر نقطة الترند لا تقل عن 30نقطه . اجل وش اللي بقى لنا  وتسلممون

 صدقني اخوي ماجد لو تمشي على النقاط اللي انت ذكرتها راح تمشي معك الاستراتيجيه من ابدع ما يكون  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> اخي خالد  كلامك على العين والراس  وشفته قبل كذا بس بتقول ايش قاعدتي الذهبيه لا لمعاكسة الترند عموما احيي فيك متابعتك لهذه الاستراتيجيه وانته مجربها ماشاء الله شهرين ، انا بحاول ايضا اتابع واشوف ويمكن في النهايه اتقوى وادخل عكس الترند عموما مفيش مشكله حتى الان من قرأتي للموضوع لاحظت النقاط التاليه المهمه :  - انتظار التقاطع ثم رسم الترند وذلك لعدم التشتت . - الترند لثلاث شموع وليس شمعتين ويفضل ان تكون متباعده . - في حالة عدم وضوح الترند بالرغم من التقاطع لا للدخول . - مدة الترند ما بين 1-3 ايام . ارى ان كسر نقطة الترند لا تقل عن 30نقطه . وتسلممون

 صراحة مسكت   لما اقول شكلنا بنسوي  . . . . . انقلاب   الله يوفق اخي ماجد وجميع الاخوان   والا الامام :Good:

----------


## splash

:A015:    وهذه فرصة الفرنك   ننتظر كسر الترند    :A012:

----------


## محسن الفقيه

اتفق معك في ان الشروط قد تحققت لكن بالنضر الى المومينت نجد انه قد تشبع و يمكن ان ينعكس  و بدلك لن ينكسر الترند

----------


## السبع

فرصة على الباوند على شارت 4 ساعات
وتصبحون على خير وأرباح :A012:

----------


## splash

> اتفق معك في ان الشروط قد تحققت لكن بالنضر الى المومينت نجد انه قد تشبع و يمكن ان ينعكس و بدلك لن ينكسر الترند

   ماشاء الله عليك   وانا كنت اقول لاخوي خالد ما راح يكسر بس نحط الشارت لمشاركة الملاحظة   فعلا يا شباب مؤشر المومينتيم يعطينا نظرة عن الكسر ان هو سيحدث ام لا طريق التشبع وان هو صحيح ام مجرد اختراق وذلك من ملاحظة اتجاهه   طبعا غير مهمته الاساسية في تحديد السوق هل هو Bear ام Bull       :015:

----------


## محسن الفقيه

اول مشاركة لي و طلعت الملاحضة صحيحة  :015:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:   :A015:   الحقيقه يشباب اليوم ماقدرت اصيد الا فرصتين  الاول على زوج اليورو ين لونق من139.49 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف40 نقطه الثانيه على زوج الباوند دولار شورت من1.7665 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف 40 نقطه المجموع 80 نقطه خير وبركه  ملاحضه/ ركزو على الفرنك دولار احتمال كبير انه يكون في كسر لترند الصاعد :A012:

----------


## الدراهم100

ماشاء الله تبارك الله فرصتين في يوم واحد ممتاز جدا ايش تبغى أحسن من كذا الله يوفقك لكل خير أخي ويجعلك ذر لإخوانك

----------


## kalid

> الحقيقه يشباب اليوم ماقدرت اصيد الا فرصتين  الاول على زوج اليورو ين لونق من139.49 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف40 نقطه الثانيه على زوج الباوند دولار شورت من1.7665 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف 40 نقطه المجموع 80 نقطه خير وبركه  ملاحضه/ ركزو على الفرنك دولار احتمال كبير انه يكون في كسر لترند الصاعد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ألف مبرووك   اليوم كان مشوّش شوي والحمدلله انك طلعت ربحان  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> [center]   ياهلا ومرحبا فيك اخوي  رسمك للترند ممتاز  ولكن  كل ما كان هناك ترند اصغر يمكنك رسمه يكون افضل لان الترندات الكبيره قد تفوّت علينا بعض الفرص  وهذا الترند الحالي لليورو دولار ويكون دخولنا عليـــه من1.2000 - 1.1990  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

   عند تقاطع خطوط الموفينق وطلوع الموفينق 9 لأعلى وتكوّن زاويه بينها يفضل الخروج من الصفقــــــــــه مع اقرب رجوع للسعر من منطقة الدخول  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Euro2005

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله فرصتين في يوم واحد ممتاز جدا ايش تبغى أحسن من كذا الله يوفقك لكل خير أخي ويجعلك ذر لإخوانك

 مشكور اخوي ويعطيك العافيه ويرزقكم :Regular Smile:

----------


## Euro2005

> عند تقاطع خطوط الموفينق وطلوع الموفينق 9 لأعلى وتكوّن زاويه بينها يفضل الخروج من الصفقــــــــــه مع اقرب رجوع للسعر من منطقة الدخول  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

   الله يبارك في عمرك كلام مهم كثير للي يتبع هالاستراتجيه مشكور على التنويه  :Good:

----------


## kalid

فرصة شورت خنفشاريـــه على الباوند ين ديلــــي  نتابعها سويةً  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## المتعلم دائما

ممكن اخي تعطينا الستوب اذا امكن

----------


## splash

:A015:     وهذه فرصة اللونق على   EUR/JPY    :Good:

----------


## محسن الفقيه

الشروط محققة بالنسبة  لدولار فرنك في شارت 4 ساعات 
المرجو من الخبراء التعليق

----------


## الدراهم100

الله وأعلم أن هناك فرصة شورت على اليورو / ين تقترب 
مع الحذر من خطوط المقاومة التي هي تحت الترند

----------


## kalid

> الشروط محققة بالنسبة لدولار فرنك في شارت 4 ساعات 
> المرجو من الخبراء التعليق

 فعلاً اخوي mohcineتحققت الشروط وباقي الأهم وهو كســر الترندوبالنسبــــه لليورو ين يا ليـــت لو نبتعد عنـــه شوي لأنــه الحين متذبذب بين المنطقة 139.90 و138.85ونهاية التذبذب كما حصل بـ الأمس ستوب لوزوالحمدلله اليورو دولار حقق الهدف كاملاًتقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## الدراهم100

وهذه فرصة قادمة على الاسترالي نسأل الله التوفيق وآمل من الاخوة التأييد والتبيين إذا كان هناك خطأ

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام شكل جديد للمنتدى  :Regular Smile:   اخواني الكرام ارجو تحديد الوقف والهدف بالنسبه لشارتات الاربع ساعات فما هي المعتمده لديكم والاخ لكويد . اخي الكريم محسن ملاحظه جدا ممتازه عن المومنتم وتضاف الى فن الطريقه والملاحظات . اخي الكريم يورو ارجو اخباري كيف حملت اليورو ين اليوم لونج ؟؟ بالشارت لو تسمح .  اخواني الاحظ اننا يجب في حالة وجود ترند اطول من الترند الذي تستخدمونه يجب ان نأخذه في الاعتبار ويش رايكم .  بالنسبه للاسترالي ارى ان الترند الذي عملته اخي ابو الدراهم ليس دقيق وان الترند الافضل هو كما في الشارت لاحظ ومنكم نستفيد وتسلموون

----------


## kalid

> وهذه فرصة قادمة على الاسترالي نسأل الله التوفيق وآمل من الاخوة التأييد والتبيين إذا كان هناك خطأ

 مرحباً فيك اخوي الدراهم100  فعلاً أخوي فرصة قادمــة على الأسترالي  ولكن أتوقع ان يكون الكســر على الترند الطويل لأن هذا الزوج بـ الإضافه للنيوزلندي فرصهم قليلـــه وغالباً ما يوصلون للترند ويرتدون منـــه يعني بالعربي رخوم :Big Grin:  فـ ما صرت أتابعهم ونشوف هـ المره بـ يصمل الأسترالي ولا مثل العاده  ماحولك أحد  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> اخواني الكرام شكل جديد للمنتدى   اخواني الكرام ارجو تحديد الوقف والهدف بالنسبه لشارتات الاربع ساعات فما هي المعتمده لديكم والاخ لكويد . اخي الكريم محسن ملاحظه جدا ممتازه عن المومنتم وتضاف الى فن الطريقه والملاحظات . اخي الكريم يورو ارجو اخباري كيف حملت اليورو ين اليوم لونج ؟؟ بالشارت لو تسمح .  اخواني الاحظ اننا يجب في حالة وجود ترند اطول من الترند الذي تستخدمونه يجب ان نأخذه في الاعتبار ويش رايكم .  بالنسبه للاسترالي ارى ان الترند الذي عملته اخي ابو الدراهم ليس دقيق وان الترند الافضل هو كما في الشارت لاحظ ومنكم نستفيد وتسلموون

 ياهلا ومرحبا فيك أخوي ماجد بالنسبــه للوقف والاهداف لـ شارت الأربع ساعات فـ أنا أستخدم خطوط الفيبوناتشي لتحديدها ومرفق شارت الكندي كان عليــه فرصة الاسبوع اللي راح ونزلتها بالموضوع  أما سالفة  الترند الأطول فـ أنا معك فيها بالنسبة للأزواج غير الرئيسية لأن الفرص عليها قليلة أما الأزواج الرئيسية فـ قد أبديت لك وجهــة نظري  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> اخواني الكرام شكل جديد للمنتدى

  

> اخواني الكرام ارجو تحديد الوقف والهدف بالنسبه لشارتات الاربع ساعات فما هي المعتمده لديكم والاخ لكويد .اخي الكريم محسن ملاحظه جدا ممتازه عن المومنتم وتضاف الى فن الطريقه والملاحظات .اخي الكريم يورو ارجو اخباري كيف حملت اليورو ين اليوم لونج ؟؟ بالشارت لو تسمح .اخواني الاحظ اننا يجب في حالة وجود ترند اطول من الترند الذي تستخدمونه يجب ان نأخذه في الاعتبار ويش رايكم .بالنسبه للاسترالي ارى ان الترند الذي عملته اخي ابو الدراهم ليس دقيق وان الترند الافضل هو كما في الشارت لاحظ ومنكم نستفيد وتسلموون

 ملاحظة مهمة جدا تبين الكسر هل هو صحيح ام ( اختراق وهمي لتكوين قمة او قاع ستكون ملامسة للترند المستقبلي التكوين - طبعا الاكبر - والذي قد ظهرت منه شمعتين ملامستين فقط له ولم ناخذه بالاعتبار ) ونلاحظ ذلك في احلى صورة حاليا على اليورو / ين بعد ان عمل كم قاع ليكون الترند الحالي وكان فيها استوبات لوز كميةمع الوضع في الاعتبار ان يكون الترند المستقبلي التكوين قريبا حتى لا نضيع الفرص التي نبهنا اليها الاخ خالد مشكوراماجد :015:

----------


## الدراهم100

والله صدقت أخي خالد انه رخمه هذا الاسترالي 
طيب ويش رايكم يا إخوان ناخذه بوقف صغيييير كل مادق في الترند

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم وبياكم يا اخوان  لاحظو الشارتات هل فاتتنا فرصة اليورو ين بصراحه نقطة دعم قويه لديه   اخي خالد شارت ولا اروع لللكندي على شارت الاربع ساعات ولكن الايوجد لديكم عدد معين من النقاط للهدف واللوس مثل الساعه 40:40 نقطه ام ذلك يعتمد على كل واحد وحسابه ؟ :Regular Smile:  .  - اخي سبلاش فعلا الترند حتى على نقطتين لكن على الفريمات العاليه يكون قوي واهم شي ملاحظة مدى قوته وفاعليته على السعر وتسلمون

----------


## kalid

> حياكم وبياكم يا اخوان  لاحظو الشارتات هل فاتتنا فرصة اليورو ين بصراحه نقطة دعم قويه لديه   اخي خالد شارت ولا اروع لللكندي على شارت الاربع ساعات ولكن الايوجد لديكم عدد معين من النقاط للهدف واللوس مثل الساعه 40:40 نقطه ام ذلك يعتمد على كل واحد وحسابه ؟ .  - اخي سبلاش فعلا الترند حتى على نقطتين لكن على الفريمات العاليه يكون قوي واهم شي ملاحظة مدى قوته وفاعليته على السعر وتسلمون

 لا والله ياخوي ماجد مالها عدد محدد ولكن بالفيبو راح تصطاد اكثر عدد من النقاط بإذن الله  وبالنسبـــه لشارت اليورو دولار فـ احنا بـ الأمس دخلنا عليــه شورت وتحقق هدفــــه قبل كذا ساعه  أما اليورو ين فـ كنت استغرب ارتداده اكثر من مره من 139.95 وتكاسلت اني اشوف وش السبب :77 77:  وهذا يعني اننا نلغي فكرة الشورت ما دام قريب من 139.95 ونفكر فيـــه إذا أغلق تحتها ولا وش رايك؟؟  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ماجد كو

هوه كمان تاثير الاخبار لاننساه على زوج اليورو ، وترانا داخلين في اخر السنه فالحذر الحذرمن غدر الغدار  :47 47:

----------


## ماجد كو

يا اخوان اراكم لاتتعاملون مع الين دولار  هل هذه الفرصه فاتتنا

----------


## kalid

> يا اخوان اراكم لاتتعاملون مع الين دولار

  

> هل هذه الفرصه فاتتنا

 هذا الزوج مطلقينه بالثلاث :Big Grin:   وهو من ألد أعداء الإستراتيجيـــه وصعب الترويض   وعلى قولة المثل الباب اللي يجيك منه ريح سدّه واستريح

----------


## الدراهم100

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ليش أخي خالد حاول تراجع نفسك
عموما الزوج جاب الهدف وبدأ يتجه لأعلى لانه اصطدم بمقاومة قوية
ونلتقي في فرص أخرى غير الين وأخوانه

----------


## kalid

> يا اخوان اراكم لاتتعاملون مع الين دولار  هل هذه الفرصه فاتتنا

 هذا الزوج مطلقينه بالثلاث :Big Grin:   وهو من ألد أعداء الاستراتيجيه وصعب الترويض وعلى قولة المثل الباب اللي يجيك منه ريح سدّه واستريح

----------


## الدراهم100

يا إخوان والله نبغى نسوي استراتيجية معاكسة بحيث الدخول مع الاصطدام في الترند وليس مع اختراقه اعطونا وجهة نظركم وصدقوني أرباحها أفضل واستوبها أقل هذا طبعا حسب تصوري ولكن ماجربت وبذلك نستفيد من الترند في كل الحالات بس كيف 
مأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأدري 
أخي خالد أبغى رأيك أولا لأنك تعتبر نائب صاحب الموضوع

----------


## kalid

> يا إخوان والله نبغى نسوي استراتيجية معاكسة بحيث الدخول مع الاصطدام في الترند وليس مع اختراقه اعطونا وجهة نظركم وصدقوني أرباحها أفضل واستوبها أقل هذا طبعا حسب تصوري ولكن ماجربت وبذلك نستفيد من الترند في كل الحالات بس كيف 
> مأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأدري 
> أخي خالد أبغى رأيك أولا لأنك تعتبر نائب صاحب الموضوع

 تصدق اخوي الدراهم100 انك كبرتها في راسي الحيييين بروح للعمده ليكويد اخليه يعتمد المنصب نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة إسترتيجية الترند المكسور القابضه  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   أما بالنسبـــه لاقتراحك فـ صراحة المنصب ما خلاني استوعبه :Wink Smile:   وبعدين ياخوك انت ما امداك تتابعها عشان تعدل وتبدل فيها خذ لك اسبوع ولا اسبوعين عليها وهذا وجهي إن فكرت تغير شي فيها   ولكن إن كنت تقصد انه بعد كسر الترند يكون دخولنا عند رجوعه لـ إختبار الترند المكسور فـ هذه لا تعتبر استراتيجيه معاكسه وانما تستطيع تسميته دخول اكثر أمان وقد تطرقنا في الموضوع إلى أماكن يكون الدخول فيها آمن  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد   ان اكثر ما خلاني اتابع الطريقه هو متابعتك انت والاخوان لها   ما شاء الله عليكم ، وبصراحه كلامكم جميل جدا ومريح للاعصاب  :47 47:   :47 47:  في هذا السوق المجنون بالنسبه للين دولار هاهاها اكيد له طريقه مع ترنداته نحتاج نعرفها . مارايك بالوضع الان اعتقد الانتظار هو سيد الموقف لكل الازواج اليس كذلك ولقد هوى اليورو الله يغربله ، ولاحظ زوج اليورو ين وقد حقق هدفه بس انا ما دخلت صحيح تستحق سياره لكزس لو تم اصدار قرار لك من الاخ لكويد  :Regular Smile:  روح وراه وحاول تخليه يوقع على القرار

----------


## kalid

> اخي خالد  ان اكثر ما خلاني اتابع الطريقه هو متابعتك انت والاخوان لها  ما شاء الله عليكم ، وبصراحه كلامكم جميل جدا ومريح للاعصاب   في هذا السوق المجنون بالنسبه للين دولار هاهاها اكيد له طريقه مع ترنداته نحتاج نعرفها . مارايك بالوضع الان اعتقد الانتظار هو سيد الموقف لكل الازواج اليس كذلك ولقد هوى اليورو الله يغربله ، ولاحظ زوج اليورو ين وقد حقق هدفه بس انا ما دخلت صحيح تستحق سياره لكزس لو تم اصدار قرار لك من الاخ لكويد  روح وراه وحاول تخليه يوقع على القرار

 اشكرك اخوي ماجد على إطرائك وبالنسبة لوضع السوق حالياً فـ أنا معك تماماً ننتظره شوي إليييين يتنظف وبعدين ياخووووك متنازلين عن اللكزس المشكله لا يشوف ان الدعوه فيها لكزس وكلاااام كبير ويروح علينا المنصب :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Euro2005

> اخواني الكرام شكل جديد للمنتدى   اخواني الكرام ارجو تحديد الوقف والهدف بالنسبه لشارتات الاربع ساعات فما هي المعتمده لديكم والاخ لكويد . اخي الكريم محسن ملاحظه جدا ممتازه عن المومنتم وتضاف الى فن الطريقه والملاحظات . اخي الكريم يورو ارجو اخباري كيف حملت اليورو ين اليوم لونج ؟؟ بالشارت لو تسمح .  اخواني الاحظ اننا يجب في حالة وجود ترند اطول من الترند الذي تستخدمونه يجب ان نأخذه في الاعتبار ويش رايكم .  بالنسبه للاسترالي ارى ان الترند الذي عملته اخي ابو الدراهم ليس دقيق وان الترند الافضل هو كما في الشارت لاحظ ومنكم نستفيد وتسلموون

 هلا فيك اخوي ماجد كو بنسبه لشارت 4 ساعات افضل وقف70نقطه وهدف70 هذا كلام اخوي ليكود لكن استاذنا ليكود اعطانا خبر انه افضل وامن شارت لطبيق الاستراتجيه شارت1 الساعه :Good:    بعدين اخوي ماجد كان فيه فرصتين امس لونج الي تقصدها تحقق الهدف 40 نقطه واليوم شورت وتحقق الهدف40نقطه شوف الشارت اخوي ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه  :A012:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

سلامات اخي خالد 
بالامس لما وصلني تحذيرك على اليورو / ين كان شويه متاخر وكنت داخل بيع  بسعر كمان شوية غلط  139.09
وقعدت استنى نزول السعر والخساير بتزيد ( طبعا على الديمو يخوي ) ....واستنى ينزل المحترم ...عشان اغلق الصفقه بأقل خسائر ......وهو متنح على الصعود .....وتنحت بدوري إلى وجه الصبح .. ولكن بدون فائده ..ثم رفعت الستوب إلى 140.05 ( اكبر من اعلى سعر وصله بالموجه السابقه)  وحطيت هدف متواضع عشان اصيده 138.78  ووتركت الجهاز ...( كان عندي سفره بسيطه وشغل ) ..... وقبل ساعه ...تفاجأت  بانني قد حققت ربح 31 نقطه ...والحمد لله  
سؤالي .....هل تصرفي كان صحيحا ......وهل يا ترى بالحقيقي ..يكون الانسان لديه الشجاعه للمغامره والصمود؟
واسلم لنا انت ورفاقك جميعا 
ابو علاء

----------


## has left

> هذه طريقة تحسب بها متى يصل السعر للنقطة المذكورة في المشاركة السابقة ، قصدي النقطة الي تحسب بعد كسر الترند  الطريقة هنا تقول ، متى يصل السعر للنقطة المذكورة أعلاه ؟  حسنا : تحسب المسافة بين بداية الترند و أخر ملامسة للترند ، كم كان فارق السعر ؟  ثم تحسب عدد الشموع بين النقطتين   تقسم فارق السعر على عدد الشموع ، النتيجة تقرب للرقم القريب ، ثم تضيف واحد   القاعدة : المسافة في السعر /عدد الشموع +1 ، ويقرب الرقم   في مثالنا هنا الفرق هو 105 نقط تقريبا ، عدد الشموع 34 شمعة النتيجة تكون 3.08 تقرب لرقم 3 زائد واحد يعني 4 شموع ، نقول السعر يصل إلى الهدف خلال 4 شموع   إذا لم يصل السعر هناك فأخر من الصفقة مع إفتتاح الشمعة الخامسة  أعتقد أنك فههمت قصدي   عذرا لكثرة الأرقام والحسابات ، مع الممارسة ستكون الأرقام سهلة بالنسبة لكم   أهتم كثيرا بالأرقام و الحسابات لذلك أكثر منها   و أرجو أن تتقبلوني كمتابع للموضوع .

 اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك على شرحك الوافي
ل\ي استفسار بخصوص التقريب هل المقصود دائما هو التقريب للرقم الصحيح الاقل ؟
بالمثال السابق كان الرقم 3.8 وتم التقريب للرقم 3
فهل تقصد التقريب دائما يكون للرقم الصحيح الاقل ؟
بمعنى الارقام من 3.1 ولغاية 3.9 جميعها تقرب للرقم 3 ؟

----------


## liquid

:A015:   احيكم اخواني جميعا واقول لكم صباح الفل والياسمين بصراحة كتبت هذا الموضوع وانا مستعجل  :Clock:   ورايح علي الدوام
 اخاف اتاخر بعدين رئيس مجلس الادارة KHALID
يخصم علي من الراتب  :Cash:  (انتم ما تعرفوا انه صار رئيس مجلس الادارة وانا تم تعديل منصبي الي مندوب تخليص معاملات من قبل مجلس الادارة وتري البي ام دبليو خذوه مني والحين شغالها تنقل بكورولا) كل هذا بسبب الغياب وعدم المتابعة في (مجموعة شركات الترند المكسور القابضة)  :Sad:   هو khalid بس خايف من العين عشان كذا ما يتكلم وبدل اللكزس الحين معاه ثلاث سيارات فخمة (بنتلي . مزراتي (باب واحد) . بي ام دبليو 745i)  كل يوم يجي الدوام في واحدة ويحمل اكبر عدد اسهم يملكها شخص واحد في جميع المجموعة (اكبر عدد مشاركات مهمة وممتازة في هذه الاستراتيجية ولاغني عنها) بصراحة عيني عليك باردة اخي خالد وبصراحة تستحق   :006:   بس عاد لاتنساني بترقية ولا اثنين كل ثلاث سنوات
الي الامام دوما اخي العزيز khalid  الان اترككم في رعاية الله وخلوني الحق علي الشركة واوصل قبل ما يوصل هو مافيني علي بهدلة من الصبح  (همسة) حاول تتابع الاستراتيجية فترة كافية اخي الدراهم100 وتتمكن منها قبل التفكير في تطويرها او استحداث استراتيجية جديدة منها وصدقني ستغير رأيك تماما .   :A004:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    ياهلا وغلا  اخوي ليكود..................... صادوه الله الي جابك ياكبتن  وين الناس ياخوك؟ والله لك وحشه بعدين ياخي اختفيت عسى المانع خير انشا الله   بس مدام جيت  ماحن فاكينك  لو ايش الا بكفيل غارم ومعرف حضوري :Big Grin:     :A012:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم وبياكم  حياك اخي لكويد ايش تخليص معاملات وايش كورولا بصراحه انك رجل متواضع  بس قل لي كيف الاستراتيجيه كم تجيب في الشهر عشان نشترى سياره لرئيس مجلس الاداره الجديد مبرررررررررررررروك خالد  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  تستاهل اكثر واكثر.  اخي يورو حياك وبياك ما اريده ان ترفق الشارت كاملا لو تسمح يعني ان يظهر خط الترند ليوم 20 ملامس لثلاث شمعات يعني من اول ما رسمته وشكرا جزيلا لك بس الاحظ في فرق شويه انته تستخدم الميتا وانا الانتربانك وشكرا على توضحك لشارت الاربع ساعات وياليت نسمع  رأي العزيز لكويد في استخدامها وهل ينصح بها .  اخواني انا متابع الشارتات من الصباح ما وجدت فرصه جديده يمكن مع افتتاح السوق الامريكي ولا ايش ر ايكم احسن ما في هذه الاستراتيجيه انها فيها انتظار بالساعات يمكن نتنتاقش فيها قبل الدخول في العمليات . وتسلممون جميعا

----------


## klyk

> اخي الكريم
> بارك الله فيك على شرحك الوافي
> ل\ي استفسار بخصوص التقريب هل المقصود دائما هو التقريب للرقم الصحيح الاقل ؟
> بالمثال السابق كان الرقم 3.8 وتم التقريب للرقم 3
> فهل تقصد التقريب دائما يكون للرقم الصحيح الاقل ؟
> بمعنى الارقام من 3.1 ولغاية 3.9 جميعها تقرب للرقم 3 ؟

 تكرم عينك أخي 
التقريب في الرياضيات يا سيدي هو أنك تقرب للرقم الصحيح الأقرب 3.4 هي قريبة من 3
أما 3.6 فهي أقرب إلى 4........و في مثالنا 3.08 يعني أقل من 3.1 و بالتالي هي 3  
إجعل الرقم صحيح فقط .
شكرا

----------


## kalid

> احيكم اخواني جميعا واقول لكم صباح الفل والياسمين بصراحة كتبت هذا الموضوع وانا مستعجل  ورايح علي الدوام
> اخاف اتاخر بعدين رئيس مجلس الادارة KHALID
> يخصم علي من الراتب  (انتم ما تعرفوا انه صار رئيس مجلس الادارة وانا تم تعديل منصبي الي مندوب تخليص معاملات من قبل مجلس الادارة وتري البي ام دبليو خذوه مني والحين شغالها تنقل بكورولا) كل هذا بسبب الغياب وعدم المتابعة في (مجموعة شركات الترند المكسور القابضة)   هو khalid بس خايف من العين عشان كذا ما يتكلم وبدل اللكزس الحين معاه ثلاث سيارات فخمة (بنتلي . مزراتي (باب واحد) . بي ام دبليو 745i) كل يوم يجي الدوام في واحدة ويحمل اكبر عدد اسهم يملكها شخص واحد في جميع المجموعة (اكبر عدد مشاركات مهمة وممتازة في هذه الاستراتيجية ولاغني عنها) بصراحة عيني عليك باردة اخي خالد وبصراحة تستحق    بس عاد لاتنساني بترقية ولا اثنين كل ثلاث سنوات
> الي الامام دوما اخي العزيز khalid الان اترككم في رعاية الله وخلوني الحق علي الشركة واوصل قبل ما يوصل هو مافيني علي بهدلة من الصبح  (همسة) حاول تتابع الاستراتيجية فترة كافية اخي الدراهم100 وتتمكن منها قبل التفكير في تطويرها او استحداث استراتيجية جديدة منها وصدقني ستغير رأيك تماما .

 ولوووووو يا عمده العين ما تعلى على الحاجب والمكان مكانك وإحنا موظفينك وخلااااص تنازلت عن المنصب والسيارة  بس بـ شـــــرط لاتحرمنا من ملاحظاتك ووجودك معنا  بس عن جد احرجتني :Red Smile:  وعرفت تلعبها صح اجل ثلاث سيارات طييييب :48 48:  الحين الشباب بـ يتعاطفون معك وما يعطوني وجه :Regular Smile:    احترامي وتقديري لـ شخصك الكريم

----------


## kalid

> سلامات اخي خالد 
> بالامس لما وصلني تحذيرك على اليورو / ين كان شويه متاخر وكنت داخل بيع بسعر كمان شوية غلط 139.09
> وقعدت استنى نزول السعر والخساير بتزيد ( طبعا على الديمو يخوي ) ....واستنى ينزل المحترم ...عشان اغلق الصفقه بأقل خسائر ......وهو متنح على الصعود .....وتنحت بدوري إلى وجه الصبح .. ولكن بدون فائده ..ثم رفعت الستوب إلى 140.05 ( اكبر من اعلى سعر وصله بالموجه السابقه) وحطيت هدف متواضع عشان اصيده 138.78 ووتركت الجهاز ...( كان عندي سفره بسيطه وشغل ) ..... وقبل ساعه ...تفاجأت بانني قد حققت ربح 31 نقطه ...والحمد لله  
> سؤالي .....هل تصرفي كان صحيحا ......وهل يا ترى بالحقيقي ..يكون الانسان لديه الشجاعه للمغامره والصمود؟
> واسلم لنا انت ورفاقك جميعا 
> ابو علاء

   ياهلا اخوي خليلو أولاً أهم شي الإلتزام يعني تحط ستوب وماتقعد ترفعـــه يعني انت المفروض يكون ستوبك 139.49 بالكثيييير لو كنت داخل مثلي من 139.25  يكون الستوب 139.65 ولكن الحمدلله انك طلعت بـ ربح و مو كل مره تسلم الجره وبالنسبة لـ تصرفك هل هو صحيح ام لا فـ أقول غير صحيح بالنسبة للأستراتيجيه اما من غيرها فهو صحيح وبـ أوضح لك شي في هذه الاستراتيجيه ندخل السوق ثم نضع الستوب وبعدها لا نخرج من السوق إلا بـ أحد أمرين 1-تحقيق الهدف 2-ظهور اشارة معاكسة لدخولنا  بتقاطع خطوط الموفينق((لان السوق في هذه الحاله سـ يدخل في منطقة تذبذب ومن الافضل ان نخرج ولا ننتظر حتى يتفعل وقف الخسارة كاملاً))  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## تيمون

السلام عليكم 
مافيه فرص ياشباب والا السوق خلصوه الامريكان علينا

----------


## splash

ياعيني...

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد اليوم مافي فرص والله اعلم

----------


## SARHAN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخواني أيش أفضل وقت تتكون فيه الفرص على حد علمكم !!!!!! 
وأشكركم جزيل الشكر

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أخواني أيش أفضل وقت تتكون فيه الفرص على حد علمكم !!!!!! 
> وأشكركم جزيل الشكر

 ليس هناك وقت محدد متى ما كسر الترند وحصل التقاطع دخلنا  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

تسلم اخي خالد وربي خليك ذخر لنا ......ويرزقك ربي من نعيمه

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

اخواني هل تعتبرهذه فرصه للدخول على الباوند /سويسري ؟:

----------


## ابراهيم

أين الترند المكسور الله يسلمك ؟!!!

----------


## Euro2005

الفرصه الجايه شورت على الكندي

----------


## الدراهم100

لم يبقى إلا التقاطع

----------


## SARHAN

ياشباب أنا دخلت في صفقة الكندي... 
صحيح شغلي ؟...
أرجو التعليق... 
كما أشكرك ياخالد على ردك.. وأشكر أهتمامك بنجاح الأستراتيجية
والشكر الأول والأخير لـ ليكود ... 
والله يكتبلنا ويكتبلكم الخير

----------


## ماجد كو

على بركة الله  تم الدخول بالكندي 40:40  والله يسلم

----------


## kalid

> ياشباب أنا دخلت في صفقة الكندي... 
> صحيح شغلي ؟...
> أرجو التعليق... 
> كما أشكرك ياخالد على ردك.. وأشكر أهتمامك بنجاح الأستراتيجية
> والشكر الأول والأخير لـ ليكود ... 
> والله يكتبلنا ويكتبلكم الخير

 100% شغلك صح ولا شكر على واجب عزيزي  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## kalid

> على بركة الله  تم الدخول بالكندي 40:40 والله يسلم

 مع إن هالزوج متعب في هالاستراتيجيه لكن الترند والله مغررري بدخل معكم وأمري لله

----------


## klyk

هذه فرصة 
لاحظ

----------


## kalid

> الفرصه الجايه شورت على الكندي

 خوووووش صيــــده إنت :Good:

----------


## kalid

> اخواني هل تعتبرهذه فرصه للدخول على الباوند /سويسري ؟:

 بصراحه هذا الزوج جربته فتره ولم ارتح له نهائياً بسبب حركته السريعه والكثيره  شوف إذا قدرت تروضه لنا  :Wink Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> هذه فرصة 
> لاحظ

 ياهلا وسهلا بـklyk فعلاً أخوي كانت فرصــة على اليورو دولار  ولكن لمن اراد ان يدخل بها لا انصح ان يدخل قبل 1.1860-1.1850 لكي نتأكد من الدخول  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## تائب

بسم الله نعطي رأينا والله اعلم 
اولا ماشاء الله عليكم جميعا 
ثانيا بالنسبة للاخ klyk
ارى والله اعلم ان اليورو نزوله كان قوي كما ان المومنتم على وشك ان يتشبع ويعكس للاعلى اضافة الى انها نهاية الفترة الامريكية ولابد لليورو ان يقوم بالتصحيح قليلا لاعلى 
وربما يحاول الوصول الى الدعم المكسور عند 1860 لاختباره ويكون اختبار الترند المكسور عند نفس النقطة ومن عندها الشورت افضل والله اعلم والشارت الذي ارفقته انت يوضح ما اقصد وتسلمون جميعا

----------


## تائب

المعذرة من الاخ خالد الظاهر كان الرد في نفس الوقت
والقلوب عند بعضها

----------


## ابراهيم

كأنها فرصة بيع يورو فرنك قادمة . ننتظرها!

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام  هل حقق الهدف عندكم من الامس وانا اتابعه على فترات حتى الان نصف الهدف ، اخي خالد في مثل هذه الحالات ماهو الوضع هل يكون اذا لم يتحقق الهدف خلال فتره معينه عدد من الشموع نغلق ام ماذا ان شاء الله ذاهب الى هدفه ، قمت بتغيير الاستوب فوق 23.فايبو فوق الموفينج مارايكم  .

----------


## ماجد كو

ارى هناك مقاومه حقيقيه على الديلي وارى ان النقطه 50-40 محدده للمصير فاما نزولا عميقا او ارتدادا سريعا والله اعلم لاحظو الشارت ساقوم بوضع الاستوب على نقطة الدخول وهناك فكره في زيادة الهدف لكن الخوف من الارتداد وتسلموون

----------


## klyk

> ياهلا وسهلا بـklyk  فعلاً أخوي كانت فرصــة على اليورو دولار  ولكن لمن اراد ان يدخل بها لا انصح ان يدخل قبل 1.1860-1.1850 لكي نتأكد من الدخول  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 تسلم أخي خالد 
و بالنسبة لنقاط الدخول الي قلت عليها ، الأجدر أن ندخل في الصفقة المتوقعة على الديلي
و أنا هذه اليومين بجرب طريقة حسابية لمعرفة أفظل نقاط الدخول ، و الفضل لله ثم لك ، نبهتني للموفينج 9
و أعتقد عندي طريقة حسابة ممتازة تجعلنا نقنص نقاط الدخول الممتازة 
على الديلي ، أنا أتوقع فرصة قادمة ، و حسب الطريقة الي بتكلم عنها ، السعر اليوم ممكن يطلع لحد 75
و ممكن جدا يعمل لاو 1.1765
و و لو تم التقاطع للموفينج ، راح أحط نقاط الدخول الأفضل بإذن الله ليوم غد 
همسة في أذن خالد 
يعجبني إحترامك للمستويات

----------


## الدراهم100

أخي ـklyk الأخ خالد ذكر أرقام تخص اليورو أرقامك تخص الباوند ولا أنا غلطان

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي كليك اراك تستخدم الفريمات العاليه كيف وجدتها مع الطريقه  اليورو فعلا كون بالامس خط الترند لابأس به لاحظ وارى ان كسره ل1.1800يؤدي الى النزول وكسر الترند ولكني اراه لازال الوقت لديه ليصحح قليلا وتسلم

----------


## klyk

> أخي ـklyk الأخ خالد ذكر أرقام تخص اليورو أرقامك تخص الباوند ولا أنا غلطان

 حتى الأرقام الي أنا ذكرتها أرقام تخص اليورو 
أعتقد أنو الرينج لهذا اليوم سيكون بين 1.1765-----1.1875
و لما تغلق شمعة اليوم إذا تم التقاطع فيكون هناك فرصة على اليورو في الديلي ، و بعد الإغلاق يمكن أن نحسب أين هي أفضل نقاط الدخول .......إخواني لدي طريقة حسابية رائعة 
لكني الأن أجربها ....كي لا أشوش عنكم الأمور 
شكرا

----------


## klyk

> اخي كليك اراك تستخدم الفريمات العاليه كيف وجدتها مع الطريقه  اليورو فعلا كون بالامس خط الترند لابأس به لاحظ وارى ان كسره ل1.1800يؤدي الى النزول وكسر الترند ولكني اراه لازال الوقت لديه ليصحح قليلا وتسلم

 أعتقد أنها جيدة مع جميع الفريمات إذا حافضنا على شروطها 
و أولها أن يلامس الترند ثلاث نقاط ،و الحقسقة أنها ليست ثلاث نقط و كفى 
أنا أرى و الله أعلم أنه في الترند الصاعد يجب أن يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات حمراء ، أي شمعات نزول 
و في الترند الهابط يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء أو شمعات صاعدة إن صح القول 
جربت أعتمد على هذا النوع من الترندات و رأيت أنه لا يخيب 
الترند الصاعد يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات تكون حمراء 
الترند الهابط يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء 
و طبعا لا يهم إن كان بينهما إختراقات ، المهم أن لا يغلق السعر تحت الترند 
أخي الكريم ماجد كو ، لو إهتميت لهيك ترندات ، في أي فريم لن تخيب 
و شكرا لكم على الجهد المبذول .
بصراحة شباب أنتم خليتونا كسلانين ،قصدي كل ما أقول اليوم أهتم و أتابع بالإستراتيجية في المنتدى 
ألاقيكم و فيتو وكفيتو ، فأقوم أخرص و أستمع لكلامكم الحلو 
أقول في نفسي ، خليك كسلان ، الشباب قايمين و ما يقصرون
تحياتي و إحترامي للكل

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> أعتقد أنها جيدة مع جميع الفريمات إذا حافضنا على شروطها 
> و أولها أن يلامس الترند ثلاث نقاط ،و الحقسقة أنها ليست ثلاث نقط و كفى 
> أنا أرى و الله أعلم أنه في الترند الصاعد يجب أن يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات حمراء ، أي شمعات نزول 
> و في الترند الهابط يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء أو شمعات صاعدة إن صح القول 
> جربت أعتمد على هذا النوع من الترندات و رأيت أنه لا يخيب 
> الترند الصاعد يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات تكون حمراء 
> الترند الهابط يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء 
> و طبعا لا يهم إن كان بينهما إختراقات ، المهم أن لا يغلق السعر تحت الترند 
> أخي الكريم ماجد كو ، لو إهتميت لهيك ترندات ، في أي فريم لن تخيب 
> ...

 سلامات اخي كليك انا من المتابعين لطروحاتك والحسابات والحوارات .......وآمل بأنك وبلحظة ما ...سوف تخرج لنا بنتيجة مبرهرة.....ارجوك ان لا تكسل وانا متأكد بان مثلي مثايل ...متابعين ومنتظرين .... واسلم لنا انت ورفاقك المبدعين والمشاركين

----------


## kalid

> اخواني الكرام  هل حقق الهدف عندكم من الامس وانا اتابعه على فترات حتى الان نصف الهدف ، اخي خالد في مثل هذه الحالات ماهو الوضع هل يكون اذا لم يتحقق الهدف خلال فتره معينه عدد من الشموع نغلق ام ماذا ان شاء الله ذاهب الى هدفه ، قمت بتغيير الاستوب فوق 23.فايبو فوق الموفينج مارايكم .

 في هذه الحالة أطمئن أكثر :Regular Smile:   إنظر لـ موفينق 30 وعطني رأيك قام بالواجب وزووود :Big Grin:   وبصراحه هذا الزوج مُتعب ولكن يعطي خيــر أما مدة تحقيق الهدف فـ ليست محددة ويكون خروجنا  

> لا نخرج من السوق إلا بـ أحد أمرين
> 1-تحقيق الهدف 2-ظهور اشارة معاكسة لدخولنا بتقاطع خطوط الموفينق((لان السوق في هذه الحاله سـ يدخل في منطقة تذبذب ومن الافضل ان نخرج ولا ننتظر حتى يتفعل وقف الخسارة كاملاً))

  

> 

   أما الستوب فـ أرى والله أعلم أنك تخليــه مكانه 1.1710-1.1720 لأنـــه راح يفحّط إلين يوصل له 1-فيبو 50 على الديلي و4 ساعات 2-موفينق 30 على الديلي وموفينق 9 على 4 ساعات 3-فيبو 23 على الساعه وموفينق30 على نفس المنطقة يعني أتوقع ما بيوصل للستوب إلا وهو منتهي ومصيره يرجع :Big Grin:    :Regular Smile:     

> ارى هناك مقاومه حقيقيه على الديلي وارى ان النقطه 50-40 محدده للمصير فاما نزولا عميقا او ارتدادا سريعا والله اعلم لاحظو الشارت ساقوم بوضع الاستوب على نقطة الدخول وهناك فكره في زيادة الهدف لكن الخوف من الارتداد وتسلموون

  

> 

  أخوي ماجد حط الهدف على 635 وأزهلها بإذنه تعالى راح يتحقق  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## الدراهم100

جميع الإخوة لدينا الآن الين وكذلك اليورو وكذلك الفرنك الأخيرين ينتظرون التقاطع

----------


## تيمون

ماراي الاخوان في اليورو دولار و الفرنك دولار هل ندخل في العملية ام ننتظر لانه من الممكن ان تكون هذه الارتفاعات تاثيرات اخبار فقط

----------


## الدراهم100

أخي تيمون إلى الآن ماحصل التقاطع لكن الدلالات واضحة بإذن الله بنجاح الدخول انظر الين تقاطع وقارب الهدف وكذلك لدينا توصية سل من اخينا محتار اي في نفس الاتجاه 
اذا حصل التقاطع ادخل واتوكل على الله
مسوي عمدة مافي غيري

----------


## dahoomi

ايش رايكم هل الرسمه صحيحه

----------


## splash

شباب خاصة على اليورو ارجو عدم الدخول الا عند رجوع السعر الى خط الـ 9وذلك بعد التقاطع

----------


## الدراهم100

الاخوة
هذا شارت الاسترالي
نسمع منكم :Regular Smile:

----------


## klyk

> شباب خاصة على اليورو ارجو عدم الدخول الا عند رجوع السعر الى خط الـ 9       وذلك بعد التقاطع

 السلام عليكم ، أنا كنت داخل صفقة سل على اليورو إعتمادا على شارت الأربع ساعات 
و الظاهر ناوي يظرب الستوب لوس 
شباب حسابيا من المفروض هذه الشمعة الأخيرة تعمل لاو عند 1.1850
 بين ال50و55 يكون الدخول من هناك هو أفضل دخول  الله يعوضنا 
تحياتي

----------


## تيمون

وش راي الاخوان ندخل الحيين و لا ننتظر

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ، أنا كنت داخل صفقة سل على اليورو إعتمادا على شارت الأربع ساعات 
> و الظاهر ناوي يظرب الستوب لوس 
> شباب حسابيا من المفروض هذه الشمعة الأخيرة تعمل لاو عند 1.1850
> بين ال50و55 يكون الدخول من هناك هو أفضل دخول  الله يعوضنا 
> تحياتي

 منطقة ممتازه وأنا كنت حاط الاوردر على 1.1855 وفرق معي كم نقطة ودخلت على 1.1860  :A012:    تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> منطقة ممتازه  وأنا كنت حاط الاوردر على 1.1855 وفرق معي كم نقطة ودخلت على 1.1860    تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 يا شبااااب الدخول على اليورو دولار لونق وليس شورت

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

اخي خالد هل حد 1.1875 إلى 1.1880  حد مسموح به للدخول الآن

----------


## kalid

> اخي خالد هل حد 1.1875 إلى 1.1880 حد مسموح به للدخول الآن

 1.1865 آخر حد إذا قدرت على 1.1855 فـ هو أفضل منطقة دخول  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ammar2000a70

اخواني الاعزاء انا من المبتدئين ومن المتابعين لهذه الاستراتيجية من فترة طويله ولاحظت ان النقاش كان محتدم حول الدخول اثناء التقاطع او بعد التقاطع .
اخواني الكثير من المشاركين يحاولون الحصول على طريقة ما لتمكنهم من الدخول مبكرا والاستفادة من الشمعة الطويله التي عادة تكون مربحة جدا 
اخواني الخبراء ارجو ان تنظرو للصور المرفقة قبل وبعد التعديل (عمليات تجميل ههه) وان تعطوني رأيكم ، ما رايكم بالدخول بعد التقاطع بداية افتتاح الشمعة التي تلي التقاطع ؟؟
ارجو اثراء النقاش للمناقشة والاستفادة  مع تحياتي

----------


## ammar2000a70

وهذه اخوتي صور اخرى

----------


## ammar2000a70

وهذه صور اخرى للسويسري والاسترليني   مع تحياتي  وارجو ان اسمع رأي الخبراء

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام   هل اليورو دولار لهذا الترند صحيح وهل من المتوقع ان يصل فوق 1.1900  وهي نقطة مقاومه قويه ؟؟ لاحظو الشارت اخي خالد لماذا طلبت ان يكون الاوردر لايتعدى 65 ما السبب بالرغم من ان التقاطع قد حصل مؤخرا اظنك اعتمدت على ترند اخر اخي عمار لم افهم قصدك من الشارتات  وتسلمون

----------


## liquid

:A015:  
اخي العزيز ammar2000a70  هناك شرط ناقص في جميع هذه الشارتات اللتي ارفقتها وهو اهم شرط في الاستراتيجية
مما يبدوا لي انك تعتمد علي التقاطع لخطوط الموفنج افرج فقط في الدخول
وقد استغربت ذلك خاصة بعد ذكرك انك من المتابعين للاستراتيجية  اين الترند المكسور ؟
واين الاعتماد علي مؤشر المومنتم المؤكد للدخول ؟  اتمني اخي العزيز ان تعود الي اول موضوع في الاستراتيجية وتبدأ في قرائته من البداية وبتركيز وتتبع جميع الشروط وستجد بأن جميع الشارتات التي ارفقتها هي خالية من شروط الاستراتيجية الاساسية للدخول.  في حال لديك اي استفسار يمكنك مخاطبتي علي الايميل المذكور في توقيعي.   :A004:

----------


## kalid

> اخي العزيز ammar2000a70  هناك شرط ناقص في جميع هذه الشارتات اللتي ارفقتها وهو اهم شرط في الاستراتيجية
> مما يبدوا لي انك تعتمد علي التقاطع لخطوط الموفنج افرج فقط في الدخول
> وقد استغربت ذلك خاصة بعد ذكرك انك من المتابعين للاستراتيجية  اين الترند المكسور ؟
> واين الاعتماد علي مؤشر المومنتم المؤكد للدخول ؟  اتمني اخي العزيز ان تعود الي اول موضوع في الاستراتيجية وتبدأ في قرائته من البداية وبتركيز وتتبع جميع الشروط وستجد بأن جميع الشارتات التي ارفقتها هي خالية من شروط الاستراتيجية الاساسية للدخول.  في حال لديك اي استفسار يمكنك مخاطبتي علي الايميل المذكور في توقيعي.

 أخوي ammar2000a70  بعد كلام العمده ليكويد ما عندي أي كلام ولكـــــــن أنصحك ترجع لـ بداية الموضوع وتقرأه جيداً وراح تعرف أن أهم شرط في الاستراتيجيه غير موجود في شارتاتك   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ammar2000a70

العزيز Liquid  انا لم ارسم خط الترند وهذا صحيح ولكن المومونتم موجود الله يسلمك
ثانيا خط الترند ليس عليه خلاف ولكن الخلاف كان كالتالي عند تحقق شرط كسر الترند والمومنتم قبل حدوث التقاطع ندخل بعد حدوث التقاطع بداية اول شمعه بعد التقاطع وكانت هناك آراء تود ان ترى حلا كي تدخل اثناء الشمعه الطويله وتجد في الرسومات المرفقه سابقا ان التقاطع حصل قبل الشمعه الطويله وان شرط المومنتم تحقق ويبقى كسر الترند وهنا انا لم ارفق الترند المكسور ولكنني سارفقه بالرغم من انني اركز على الشمعه الطويله ووقت الدخول .. ارجو ان تلاحظ الصوره المرفقة وتعطينه نصايحك الي ما نقدر نستغني عنها ارجو ان تكون الفكره واضحه

----------


## kalid

> اخواني الكرام   هل اليورو دولار لهذا الترند صحيح وهل من المتوقع ان يصل فوق 1.1900 وهي نقطة مقاومه قويه ؟؟ لاحظو الشارت اخي خالد لماذا طلبت ان يكون الاوردر لايتعدى 65 ما السبب بالرغم من ان التقاطع قد حصل مؤخرا اظنك اعتمدت على ترند اخر اخي عمار لم افهم قصدك من الشارتات وتسلمون

   أبداً لم اعتمد شارت آخر كل ما في الموضوع أن خط موفينق 9 كان على 1.1855 وهي فيبو 23 فـ تحسباً لـ أن لا يصل السعر هناك قلت لا يتعدى 65  بس وش صار على الكندي لا تكون نزلت الستوب لانــه حقق الهدف وطلع  :Good:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> العزيز Liquid  انا لم ارسم خط الترند وهذا صحيح ولكن المومونتم موجود الله يسلمك ثانيا خط الترند ليس عليه خلاف ولكن الخلاف كان كالتالي عند تحقق شرط كسر الترند والمومنتم قبل حدوث التقاطع ندخل بعد حدوث التقاطع بداية اول شمعه بعد التقاطع وكانت هناك آراء تود ان ترى حلا كي تدخل اثناء الشمعه الطويله وتجد في الرسومات المرفقه سابقا ان التقاطع حصل قبل الشمعه الطويله وان شرط المومنتم تحقق ويبقى كسر الترند وهنا انا لم ارفق الترند المكسور ولكنني سارفقه بالرغم من انني اركز على الشمعه الطويله ومتى الدخول ارجو ان تكون الفكره واضحه

 المعذرة على تطفلي بـ الرد ولكن لأن النقطة اللي تحدثت عنها أنا من أثارها فـ سوف أقوم بـ الرد نيابةً عن أخونا ليكويد  في البداية اخي هي لم تصل لـ مرحلة الخلاف :Regular Smile:  إنما كنا نتناقش عن مناطق تكون أكثر أمان وهذا لا يعني أن الدخول بعد اغلاق شمعة التقاطع هو دخول خاطئ لكن احنا اخترنا اماكن دخول دون أن نغيّر أي شرط مو شروط الاستراتيجيه ودون أن نغيّر إعداداتها  وصدقني أخوي لو إنك تابعتها جيداً سواءً بالدخول بعد شمعة التقاطع أو بالدخول على الطريقة اللي تناقشنا فيها
لـ ما أحتجت لـ أي تغير أو تعديل على الاستراتيجيه  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

:A015:    بعد اذن عمدتنا ليكويد وجميع من شارك واهتم بامر هذه الاستراتيجية ان انوه لهذه النقطة      حقيقة كلنا قدغفل عن هذه النقطة وانا اولكم ولي موضعين هنا عن محاولة تطوير الاستراتيجية او نقاط الدخول او الربح او الاستوب ، خلافا لاخوتي الاحبة كل باجتهاده.  وما دعاني للقول في هذا المقام ان نترك الاستراتيجية كما هي خوفا من الوصول الى استراتيجية او استراتيجيات اخرى مختلفة تماما وهذا حال جميع الاستراتيجيات الناجحة والتي استصعبناها واولها استراتيجة الوافي فاصبحت في ارشيف المنتدى الا لمن رحم ربي بحب الاجتهاد والصبر والاقتناع بها فمشى على دربها ومنهم من حقق 900% من حسابه في 25 يوم فقط وذلك باستراتيجية هي امام اعيينا مفصلة وحفوظة بكل اساليب الحفظ وفي متناول ايدينا    غرضي من هذا القول التذكير بان نترك الشيء على اصله مادام انه جرب واتى اوكله من قبل اناس خبراء وذوي باع في مجال الاستراتيجيات    لا اكسر مجداف الطموح والمحب للتطوير ولكن ارجو اعارة الانتباه الى ان هناك من تعرف اليوم الى هذه الاستراتيجية ومن سيتعرف اليها غدا وللاسف فان كل من يطّلع يقراها من اخر صفحة فسيجد ان الاستراتيجية في واقع مخالف لاصلها اضافة الا اننا عزمنا على العمل على اظهار قدراتها ونتائجها على live test باذن الله وننبه المخطئ عن خطأه فارجو ان يجد ندائي الصدر الرحب والمتقبل للنصيحة    فارى ان كانت هناك رغبة في تطوير اواضافة جديد عليها فليكن في موضوع جديد سموه ما شتم وليدل على انه تطوير على استراتيجية الترند المكسور حفاظا على حقوق ناقلها ومطورها الينا    وبذلك ارجو من الجميع نيابة عن اخي لكويد اثراء الموضوع وان تكون الصفحات التالية نقاشات وتصحيح لكل ما يتعلق بالاستراتيجية فقط باسس وقواعد الاستراتيجية كاملة بدون نقصان او زيادة     ولا اظن ان في هذا المنتدى عامة من يبخل بمعلومة او تصحيح فنعم المكان    :A012:

----------


## ammar2000a70

_عموما اخواني انا حبيت اطرح رأي وهو مجرد رأي شخص مبتدأ وللعلم انا جربت اعمل ازاحه للموفينج افريج وجربتها ديمو ومشت زي العسل معاي وراح اجربها على الحقيقي بداية السنه انشا الله واذا في واحد حاب يجربها على الديمو لكم تفاصيل الازاحه_ _بالنسبه لخط 30 تم ازاحته -1 درجه_ _بالنسبه لخط 9 تم لزاحته -2 درجه_  _ولا تسئلوني ليش هالارقام لكني جربت ارقام عده ولاحظت ان احسن ازاحه بهاذين الرقمين ولكم ان تجربوا وما اعتقد راح تخسرو شي_  _ولكم تحياتي جميعا وللاخ خالد .. عزيزي لا تطفل ولا شي انتم كلكم اساتذه واحنا طلابكم_ _وتصبحون على خير_

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام حياكم وبياكم  بعد التحيه الفرصه الوحيده التي وجدتها هي اليورو دولار لهذا اليوم ، عموما بنشوف يصل لوين .  اخي العزيز كليك تشكر على التوضيح ولكن لماذا حددت الشموع الثلاثه بالنازله او الصاعده وهل لو اختلفت الشموع سنجد فيها عدم مصداقيه لخط الترند القصد هل اكتشفتها من واقع تجاربك ام انك قرأتها في مكان معين بالمناسبه كلامك الحسابي جميل اخي الكريم وكيفية معرفة الكسر والوقف والامور الاخرى وربما يكون لدينا اسئله لو تسمح تفيد الطريقه .  اخي العزيز خالد الكندي طلعت منه بكام نقطه وهربت شفته مصخها وطولها وفعلا وصل الى الهدف ثم ارتفع عاليا ؟؟ المهم الحمد لله على السلامه  :Regular Smile:  .  كلام الاخ سبلاش اراه صحيح ارى ان يتم التركيز على الطريقه باعداداتها الا انني ارى استخدام باقي ادوات التحليل المعروفه كالفايبو لتدعيمها فقط ليس الا .  اخي الكريم عمار مساءك خير ومحبه ارجو ان تكون بصحه وعافيه بالنسبه لطرحك الجميل تشكر عليه يا اخي ووضع الموفينج المزاح يوجد اكثر من طريقه لها والمشهور 4*4 و13*13 وحدث ولا غبار حول الطرق ولكني اريد ان تاخذ في بالك شيئ واحد صدقني المناقشه والتطوير مطلوبين الا انك ممكن تطرح الموضوع وشرحك حوله في موضوع مستقل وستجد التفاعل معك ممتازا واعلم ان خوف الاخوان لا ينبع من فراغ فعلا اخي اي تغيير في اعدادات الطريقه سيؤدي الى التشتيت ولكن في موضوع لها مستقل ستكون من احسن ما يكون وربما فعلا ستظهر لك امور غافلين عنها كلنا فالمهم مساعدة الجميع في هذا السوق المزعج مع تحياتي لك ولشخصك وليس بيننا مبتدئ او محترف كلنااااااا على باب الله  :Regular Smile:  وتسلم اخي العزيز .  مارايكم بالفرنك ؟؟ ارى ان الشمعه الثانيه غير ملامسها (الترند باللون الاخضر )

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

اخي عمار عمل فنان ورائع ............ماهي التعيلات 
الكل يحاول إقتناص الفرصه قبل التقاطع ...........اسعفنا ...بتعديلات العماريه واسأل الله ان يجعلها عمار في ديندك ودنياك وآخرتك 
اخوك ابوعلاء

----------


## splash

حيالله ماجد    

> الا انني ارى استخدام باقي ادوات التحليل المعروفه كالفايبو لتدعيمها فقط ليس الا .

 صاحب الطريقة يوصي بما تفضلت     

> وليس بيننا مبتدئ او محترف كلنااااااا على باب الله  وتسلم اخي العزيز .

 والله اننا هنا لنتعلم اكثر مما نقول     

> مارايكم بالفرنك ؟؟ ارى ان الشمعه الثانيه غير ملامسها (الترند باللون الاخضر )

  

> 

   ياراجل  انت تبيها بالسنتيميتر بعدين الشمعة الاولى وبعدها ب4 شمعات في شمعة ملامسة الترند واخيرا الشمعة الثالثة من الحين بدينا تغيير في الاستراتيجية  :Wink Smile:      :A012:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

اخي عمار حياك الله ..بالنسبة لموضوع إزاحة التقاطع , فاسمحلي بهذه المداخلة :  اظن انك قد رسمت الموفنج المعدل على تشارتات اصلا قد حصل فيها تقاطع ............  واعتقد انه إذا ما اردت مراقبة السوق بهذا الموفنج المعدل فلن يحدث التقاطع إلا بتكوين الشمعة الطويلة ( كما سميتها) سواء بالترند الصاعد او الهابط وعند مستوى معين منها اي حتى تكتمل الشروط الحسابية للمتوسطين ..........فعليه ... يكون سواء علينا كان التقاطع مرسوم قبل الشمعة او بعدها ......فمن اراد الدخول بهذه الشمعة المكونة للتقاطع فعليه ان يتحمل قدرا اكبر من المخاطرة...ومن اراد ان يتأكد ويكون حذرا ...فيتوجب عليه الإنتظار حتى إكتمال الشروط الموضوعة للإستراتيجية .  وتقبل إحترامي ....لمثابرتك واهتمامك ...  هذا رأيي ...فإن كنت مخطأ فسامحني وليصححني احد الاخوه مشكورين .

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان مشكور اخي سبلاش على التوضيح  يعني هذه الترندات ممكن الاعتماد عليها لاحظ الشارتات ، طيب عندي استفسار ماذا لو قمنا بالدخول لونج مثلا على اليورو ثم المومنتم نزل لاقل من 100 فهل يتم الخروج مارايكم ؟؟ وتسلموون

----------


## aalawee

في انتظار فرص اخرى

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك علاوي حياكم ياشباب مارايكم هل لازلنا نتمسك بالعمليات الاخبار اتت في غير صالح اليورو ؟؟ ما العمل الان والسوق واقف في مكانه الله يسترررررررررررررر :47 47:   :47 47:

----------


## ماجد كو

ربما بسبب ان الاسواق قربت على الانتهاء والمستثمرون الكبار الامريكيون بدوا يضعفون استقبالا للكريسمس يعني ها الايام بيكون السوق مريح شويه ؟ظ/تةمت؟؟؟ظ؟فهمتو

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد والله اعلم انها فرصه شورت يورو
ارجو من الاخوان التعليق ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## splash

> اعتقد والله اعلم انها فرصه شورت يورو
> ارجو من الاخوان التعليق ولكم جزيل الشكر

   نعم باذن الله فرصة على اليورو وكنا بانتظار رجوع السعرلخط الموفينج 9  والان يمكن الدخول  وكانت الفرصة ابدر على الفرنك  مع انه السوق العام لا يطمئن بسبب ركود السوق وقلة السيولة كما قال فريق الاخبار

----------


## dahoomi

مشكور على ردك اخي سبلاش والله يعطيك العافيه :Regular Smile:

----------


## تيمون

وش رايك يا سبلاش و الاخ خالد و الا ليكويد 
نقفل عقودنا اللي فتحناها امس على اليورو لونق من سعر 1.1865مع انه لم ضرب الاستوب ام ننتظر ان تحدث معجزة و يتجه اليورو الى 1.1900 
واحب ان انوه الى الاخ سبلاش اننا لو دخلنا باي على الفرنك فاننا خالفنا شرط من شروط الاستراتيجية لاننا اخر مرة دخلنا بها على الفرنك كانت باي ايضا من سعر 1.2845 
ارجو الحذر بهذه النقطة.......تحياتي

----------


## splash

> مشكور على ردك اخي سبلاش والله يعطيك العافيه

 لاشكر على واجب والله يعافيك  وتوقيعك كده :Good:

----------


## splash

حيالله تيمون    

> وش رايك يا سبلاش و الاخ خالد و الا ليكويد 
> نقفل عقودنا اللي فتحناها امس على اليورو لونق من سعر 1.1865مع انه لم ضرب الاستوب ام ننتظر ان تحدث معجزة و يتجه اليورو الى 1.1900

  من شروط الخروج في الاستراتيجية واحد من ثلاثة 1- تحقيق الهدف 2-ضرب الاستوب لوز 3- حدوث تقاطع في الاتجاه العكسي  وسامحوني اني نسيت التنبه للخروج من اللونق على اليورو عند حدوث تقاطع الشورت   

> واحب ان انوه الى الاخ سبلاش اننا لو دخلنا باي على الفرنك فاننا خالفنا شرط من شروط الاستراتيجية لاننا اخر مرة دخلنا بها على الفرنك كانت باي ايضا من سعر 1.2845 
> ارجو الحذر بهذه النقطة.......تحياتي

 عزيزي المقصود بعدم الدخول في الاستراتيجية بنفس العملية مرتين متتاليتين انه ما يكون هناك فرصة عكسية مش انه احنا دخلنا ولا ما دخلنا ولو راجعت الشارت بتلقى انه كان هناك دخول صحيح شورت على الفرنك مع انه ما حقق الهدف   تحياتي    :A012:

----------


## kalid

الاخوان اللي داخلين باليورو دولار لونق يفضل الخروج من العقد عند رجوع السعر لـ منطقة 1.1850  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ammar2000a70

*بالرغم من ان الاخوان غير مقتنعين بفكرتي في عملية الازاحه الا انني ما زلت مصرا على نقاشها ولا احبذ فتح موضوع جديد لانها تعتبر سرقه ادبيه وحقوق الغير اخواني انظرو للشارت حيث تم التعامل مع هذه الصفقه على الديمو ولكم التعبير والاراء المفيده مع تحياتي للاستاذ ليكويد والاخوة الاخرين*

----------


## splash

:A015:     

> *بالرغم من ان الاخوان غير مقتنعين بفكرتي*

 ياسيدي العزيز لم نقل اننا لسنا مقتنعين بفكرتك وحاشا لله ان نحبط عزيمة مجتهد  الا اننا خوفا من التشتت والانتقال لاستراتيجية اخرى اردنا بقاء الشيء على اصله خاصة وكما تفضل الاخ ليكويد على انها مجربة من قبل مختصين وليست فكرة طرحت للتعديل او الزيادة   وما رايته في فكرتك انها وليدة لحظة ومازالت في طور التجريب بدليل ان الشارت الاخيرالمرفق لنصف الساعة    

> *ولا احبذ فتح موضوع جديد لانها تعتبر سرقه ادبيه وحقوق الغير*

  قد أسلفت في ذكري ان يشار في اسم الموضوع الجديد انها تطوير او تجارب على الاستراتيجية فلا حرج في ذلك  على كل اتمنى لك التوفيق   والله من وراء القصد

----------


## تيمون

عزيزي عمار لاحظت انك تستخدم شارت النصف ساعة مع ملاحظة ان انه كل ماصغر فريم الشارت كا ماكان الترند كاذب والاخ ليكويد يقول اقل فريم ممكن استخدامه  شارت الساعة

----------


## splash

اعتقد ان ما حدث بالنسبة لليورو هو بسبب الاخبار وللاسف كان الخبر الاخير في هذا اليوم لغير صالح صفقتنا الشورت على اليورو / دولار وكانت مرحلة ضرب استوبات الا ان اليورو قد اصطدم بالترند الصاعد ولم يستطع تجاوزه واعتقد ان شمعة الساعة القادمة ستحدد مصيره

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم 
جماعة الخير ، حسابيا أو رياضيا ، الحركة اليوم تكون بين 1.1837-----1.1924
و لننتظر و نشوف الير بإذن الله 
أعتذر لعدم تمكني من المتابعة هذه اليومين ، كثير مشغول 
و شدو حيلكم و الله يكون بعونكم

----------


## liquid

:A015:   اخي العزيز ammar2000a70 
تقبل فائق احترامي وبعد
لاتأخذ ما ساذكره علي اساس انه كسر لطموح المحب للتطوير
ولكن في اعتقادي العام يجب علي المتاجر ان يتمرس في هذه الاستراتيجية
 بما لايقل عن عامين علي الاقل ليبدا في تطويرها
ومن جهتي فلي الان والحمد لله اكثر من عامين مع هذه الاستراتيجية ولكني لم
 اجد افضل من الاعدادات المستعملة فيها الي الان مع كثرة ما حاولت
ولاتنسي المدة اللتي اخذتها الاستراتيجية في العمل قبل ان تخرج الي الشمس سارفق بعص الامور اللتي ذكرتها عندما طرحت الاستراتيجية   

> * اخذ تطوير هذه الاستراتيجية وقت غيرقصيرعلي ايدي متاجرين تمرسوا في تجارة الفوركس والفيوتشرس بما لايقل عن خمس سنوات لذلك لا افضل تغيير اي من الشروط. *

  
لقد تم تجربة عدد لا حصر له من خطوط الموفنج افرج باعداداتها المختلفة وازاحاتها المختلفة لفترة طويلة جدا وعلي السوق الحقيقي ودعني اوضح لك امرا ستلاحظه في المستقبل وهو ان تقاطعات الموفنج افرج في الباك تست هي مختلفة كل الاختلاف عنها في الحقيقة وعندما تم اختيار هذه الاعدادات فلم يكن من فراغ وانما لانها افضل اعدادات
من حيث النتائج ومن حيث تقليل عدد الصفقات الخاسرة   ما تحاول فعله الان اخي وهو اضافة ازاحة سالبة انما هو تعديل الهدف منه هو اعطاء تقاطع للخطوط قبل اوانها مما قد يسبب سلبيات كبيرة منها ظهورعدد كبير جد من التقاطعات الكاذبة اللتي ستؤدي قطعا الي التشتت ومن اجل تعديل في قيم الموفنج قمت بمخالفة اساسيات الاستراتيجية الاصلية من كسر الترند واستخدام فريم الساعة والتطوير لايكون بحذف الاساسيات . 
اخيرا هناك شرط انت خالفته في جميع الشارتات المرفقة وهو كسر الترند فحتي بعد استخدامك لازاحة علي الموفنج افرج وما الي الذلك فقد رجعت الي نفس الالاساس وهو الترند ......... الشمعة الطويلة افتتحت اسفل الترند ولن تستطيع باي شكل من الاشكال الدخول معها وانما ستدخل مع الشمعة اللتي ستفتح بعدها وفقط في حال اكتملت بقية الشروط من تقاطع ومومنتم وقد ارفق لك نفس شارتاتك مع اضافة بعض التعليقات عليها.  اتمني ان تقبل طلبي اخي العزيز في حال لديك رغبة في التطوير فاتمني ان تفتح موضوع خاص وذلك لابعاد التشتت عن المستخدمين الجدد للاستراتيجية وتأكد من اني ساكون معك في الموضوع بكل ما يفيدك   :A004:

----------


## ammar2000a70

الاخ liquid
لا اريد ان ادخل في جدال معك ولا اريد ان ادخل اي تعديلات على الاستراتيجية مادمت لست راضيا ولكن بما انك قد سمحت لي بفتح الموضوع كموضوع جديد فهنا يمكنني البدأ حيث اذنك الان موجود وانت صاحب الاستراتيجة فمعذرة اخي   اما بالنسبة للفريم فانا اجرب على اكثر من فريم بما فيها الاربع ساعات وارجو ان اوفق وارجو منكم الدعم والمساعدة  وتقبل فائق تحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام   ضرب لدي الاستوب في الاتجاهين والله المستعان في الفرنك الشورت وفي اليورو اللونج حسب شارتاتنا السابقه اعتقد الخطأ للاسباب التاليه :   - اولا اليوم يوم راكد والاخبار اتت سلبيه على اليورو في الفترة الاوروبيه و بالرغم من ذلك فضلت الابقاء على العمليتين على اعتماد ان الترند في الفرنك اجده ممتازا .  - الدخول بزوجين متشابهين وهنا اريد ان اسمع ردكم هل يتم الدخول في الفرنك دولار واليورو دولار حسب الطريقه اذا تحققت في الاثنين كما اليوم ام يفضل الدخول في واحده منهما فكما تعلمون فان المضاربه عاده تتم في واحد منهما لتلافي الخساره في الاثنين معا مارايكم .  اخي سبلاش لاحظت عليكم انكم ترسمون الترند والشموع قريبه من بعض ارى ان الترند الاخير الشورت لليورو ليس دقيقا جدا مارايكم لاحظت انكم تشترطون ان لاتكون اي شمعه تغلق اسفل الخط حيث ستعتبر كسر له ، وكم تعتقدون ان تبتعد شمعه عن الاخرى هل تكفي شمعه واحده يا اخوان(مثل اليوم لليورو شورت) ان اهم شي هو معرفة الترند هل فعلا خط ممكن الاعتماد عليه ام لا حيث سمعت الاخ كليك يقول اذا كانت كل الشموع (الثلاثه ) طالع في الترند النازل يكون الكسر والترند ممكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل اقوى طيب لماذا لانضع كل الملاحظات عن الترند في مكان واحد وبالتالي اي واحد منا عندما يقوم بالمقارنه يقوم بالمقارنه من الشروط الموجوده وبما اننا سننتظر الاول التقاطع اذا سيكون سهلا تحديد الترند مع هذه الشروط ، واريد اسمع من اخي لكويد وسبلاش وخالد وكليك ولايهونو البقيه ، فضرب الاستوب مرتين في اليوم تأيله شوي :Regular Smile:   (وحساب تراه حقيقي بس ميني مش عادي ) بس اعتقد ان موسم الكريسمس والاعياد اكثر الاسباب وعليه هذا الاسبوع لم ارى اي فرصه واضحه مارايكم وتسلموون جميعا

----------


## Euro2005

:A015:    اهلا اخوي ماجد والله يعوض عليك الحقيقه كثير مااسمع عن يوم الجمعه وعن التداول فيه ولكن انا اليوم عكسك ضرب معايه الاستوب في اليوروماخذ شورت علما بان جميع الشروط اكتملت واعطت اشارة دخول شورت بس مادري وش السبب الي خله يطلع ثاني شوف الشارت وياليت لو فيه احد  ملاحظ  شي في الرسم يقولي  :Frown:       :A012:

----------


## splash

:A015:    الاخ ماجد والاخ يورو وجميع الاخوة   حقيقة وكما تفضلت اخ ماجد اهم شيء في هذه الاستراتيجية ومحل الاختلاف بيينا هو الترند فتقاطع خطوط الموفينج هي نفسها على اي شارت كانت ووضع مؤشر المومنتيم هو نفسه على اي شارت كان  اذن لنفعّل هذه الورشة ولنتعلم ما هو الترند الصحيح وكيف يرسم وما نعتمد عليه   طبعا اؤكد ان ملف الاستراتيجية وهو الصفحة الاولى من هذا الموضوع والذي خط بيد استاذنا وحبيبنا ليكويد قد تضمن كل شيء بالكتابة والصور المرفقة الا انني اعتقد انها الحالات المثالية للاستراتيجية ونحن نطمع في المزيد   ومن ناحيتي فانني ساقدم الدعوة لاستاذنا ليكويد على الاقل هذا الاسبوع لنتعلم معه وعن قرب عن طريق عدة نماذج كيفية رسم الترند وما هو الترند المرغوب والغير مرغوب  لنصل الى مبتغانا وهو الطريقة المثالية لاستخدام هذه الاستراتيجية   من ناحيتي فقد اخذت بتنويه من بواكر ايام العمل على الاستراتيجية من الاخ يوسف الغامدي عندما نصح بعدم رسم الترند الا بعد التقاطع حتى يكون الترند قريب قدر الامكان من تقاطع الموفينج  فاتضح ان الترند الصحيح الملامس لثلاث شمعات وينتصف التقاطع هو ترند قوي وتكون نتائجه الى 70 نقطة احيانا وهي الحالة المثالية التي ذكرت وموضحة في جميع الشارتات المرفقة في ملف الاستراتيجية بقلم ليكويد (الصفحة الاولى)  ولكن بالطبع لن ننتظر فقط تكون مثل هذا الترند ونحن ذوي مضاربة يومية   واعدكم ان كان لدى الاخ ليكويد ولو القليل من الوقت سيكون معنا هنا لما وعدتكم ان شاء الله      :A012:

----------


## splash

حيالله ماجد   

> - الدخول بزوجين متشابهين وهنا اريد ان اسمع ردكم هل يتم الدخول في الفرنك دولار واليورو دولار حسب الطريقه اذا تحققت في الاثنين كما اليوم ام يفضل الدخول في واحده منهما فكما تعلمون فان المضاربه عاده تتم في واحد منهما لتلافي الخساره في الاثنين معا مارايكم .

 من وجهة نظري القاصرة فانني اعتبر الدخول في زوجين متلازمين او متعاكسين في وقت واحد وكانك قد قمت بتدبيل عدد العقود لديك في صفقة واحدة فستتحمل نفس درجة المخاطرة ونفس الربح  اما المقصود بالمضاربة على اكثر من زوج حيث انه مهما تلازمت حركة ازواج مع بعضها البعض الا ان لكل زوج حركته الخاصة فقد يظهر شكل او فرصة معينة على زوج ولا تظهر على الاخر  ومثال تكون الترند المكسور على الفرنك قبل اليورو بشمعة كاملة كما نوهت في مشاركتي اعلاه   

> اخي سبلاش لاحظت عليكم انكم ترسمون الترند والشموع قريبه من بعض ارى ان الترند الاخير الشورت لليورو ليس دقيقا جدا مارايكم لاحظت انكم تشترطون ان لاتكون اي شمعه تغلق اسفل الخط حيث ستعتبر كسر له

 لا ليس القصد ان تكون الشموع قريبة ولكن وكما اوضحت سابقا انني اعتمد على ان يكون الترند قريبا قدر الامكان او ان ينتصف التقاطع انا امكن وشرطي في الشموع ان تكون على الاقل بين كل شمعتين شمعة على الاقل   مع ان الاخ ليكويد نبه الا انه كلما تباعدت الشموع الملامسة للترند اكثر كلما اعتمد عليه اكثر

----------


## splash

> علما بان جميع الشروط اكتملت واعطت اشارة دخول شورت بس مادري وش السبب الي خله يطلع ثاني شوف الشارت وياليت لو فيه احد ملاحظ شي في الرسم يقولي

   اخ يورو حاول ان يكون الترند مقاربا لزاوية 45 درجة تقريبا بمعنى ان لايكون حادا او منبسطا  حيث ان الترند المرسوم في الشارت المرفق لديك ترند منبسط جدا ولا يعتمد عليه   اضافة الى ان الترند بعيد جدا عن تقاطع الموفينج ولابد للسعر ان يرجع لخط الموفينج     :A012:

----------


## has left

:A006:   ماشاء الله عليكم وعلى نشاطكم بدون استثناء وأتمنى أن نصل جميعا لاتقان هذه الطريقة فهي حقا تستحق المتابعة والمضاربة بها وأتمنى فعلا يكون التركيز على كيفية رسم الترند الصحيح  وأن نرى امثله توضيحية أيضا هناك تساؤل أطرحه عليكم  وهو في حال حصول تقاطع خطي الموفينج بعد كسر خط الترند هل الدخول يكون أيضا مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية لتقاطع الموفينج ؟ أم نكتفي بحدوث انفراج بسيط للخطين ؟ أرجو أن نستغل هذه فترة اغلاق السوق في التمرن على هذا الموضوع فبالنسبه لي اعتمدت هذه الاستراتيجية في متاجرتي لاقتناعي التام بفاعليتها  :A012:

----------


## fast

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيكم العافية وما قصرتم ...... بصراحة أنا من المتابعين للموضوع ومن المطبقين للإستراتيجية منذ البداية على الديمو....... :Good:   
لدي مشكلة بسيطة حيث أنني لم أفهم ماهو المقصود رجوع السعرلخط الموفينج 9  أتمنى يكون الشرح مدعوم بصورة للشارت.....  تحياتي للجميع

----------


## fast

ما هو رأيكم في شغلي هل الترند اللي رسمته صحيح؟    وهل التخمين في محله من حيث كسر الترند؟  تحياتي للجميع..

----------


## splash

:A015:     حيالله الاخ الكريم has left  ومرحبا بك معنى في هذه الاستراتيجية وموفق ان شاء الله        

> هل الدخول يكون أيضا مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية لتقاطع الموفينج ؟  أم نكتفي بحدوث انفراج بسيط للخطين ؟

   السبب في انتظار الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية لشمعة تقاطع الموفينج هو تاكيد التقاطع وعدم حصول انفراج للتقاطع  وغالبا لا يحدث انفراج للخطين بعد  التقاطع في نفس الشمعة مما يعني اننا سننتظر افتتاح الشمعة التالية في كلا الحالتين    :A012:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان 
اخي سبلاش كلامك ممتاز جدا ماشاء الله عليك وفعلا ياليت هناك العديد من الامثله من الاخ لكويد بالشارتات نظرا لخبرته بها لنستطيع ان نستشف بعض الامور حول خط الترند .
ساذكر بعض الامور التي حبيت ان اذكرها حول الطريقة سابقا ولكن الوقت لم يسعفني : 
- من متابعتي لطريقة الحبيب الوافي سابقا فقد ذكر ان الترند في الشارتات اليوميه هي الاقوى كما تعلمون ونقطة الارتكاز ممكن على شمعتين وليس ثلاث شموع المهم مدى احترام السعر وفاعليت الخط على السعر وكذلك لم يشترط ان يكون الترند في خط 45 او فريبا له ولكن يكون مقبولا وفاعلا .
0 نحن نتكلم على شارت الساعه ولقد سألت الحبيب الوافي سابقا حول تشكل الترندات وبعض النماذج على شارت الساعه ومدى قوتها وكان الجواب على مااذكر بما معناه في حالة ان هذه النماذج مع شارت اليومي فتكون قويه اما اذا كانت لا فالمفروض الانتباه منها .
- الاحظ اننا نجعل الاستوب والهدف متساويين فلا نقوم مثلا بزيادة الهدف مثل ماذكرت الطريقه وهنا اسأل الاخ لكويد لو افترضنا عدم تغيير الهدف واللوس عن 40:40 فهل تعتقد ان المحصله في النهايه ربح ام لا ، فاذا كان لا فان الاسلوب الذي نتبعه معها يكون اذا خاطئا .
- اريد الاخ خالد والاخ كليك ولكويد وسبلاش نتساعد في رسم الفايبو مع الاستراتيجيه ومعرفة كيفية ان نحصر الهدف واللو س بناءا عليه فمثلا اكيد سيحصل تصحيح الى 23 فاذا انكسر كنا معه زالاستوب فوقه فاذا ذهب الى 38 كنا معه والاستوب فوقه وهكذا ولقد ذكر الاخ خالد باننا نستطيع استخدام الفايبو مع الطريقه فكيف ذلك وهل لكم اسلوب معين للتعامل معها به  . 
- الاخ خالد هناك سؤال سابق لك حول التريلنج استوب وهل قمت باستخدامه في عملياتك خلال الشهريين الماضيين ام انك تضع الهدف واللوس 40:40 ثم لاتغير اي شي وهل كنت تزيد الهدف مثلا .
- الشموع ومعرفة ما هي افضلها مع الترند فلاحظو مثلا طول الظل للشمعه ان كان طويلا فان النقطه التي رسمت على خط الترند (اللو للشمعه مثلا) تكون قويه لان السعر ارتد منها مباشرة واقفلت في الاعلى بمسافه بعيده وهكذ1.
- بالنسبه لتأكيد تقاطع الموفينج فطالما اننا نعتمد على سعر الاغلاق فيجب انتظار شمعة التقاطع طيب التقاطع حصل بعد الكسر ننتظر اغلاق شمعه التقاطع او الشمعه الثانيه (لاحظو شارتات الاخ لكويد وسنعود للملاحظه   :Regular Smile:  ارجو ان تفهموا قصدي ) 
بالنسبه للامس فارى ان التذبذب واقفال السوق كان هو السبب الرئيسي بالاضافه الى كون الترند متوجها هبوطا ولكن هذا ليس معيارا بالامس بسبب ان الاسعار تذبذبيه وليست في اتجاه معين ، كما انني قمت بتقليص الاستوب فهنا يجب ان نتبع طريقه جيده للاستوب وتسلموووووووون

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي فاست 
الترند اللي راسمه يمتد لشمعتين فقط ووقفا للطريقه ثلاثة شموع وبالتالي فهو ناقص الشروط . 
سؤالى للاخ لكويد في الترند الذي رسمه الاخ فاست هل ممكن الاعتماد عليه لو كان الكسر مع الترند الحالي للعمله ، طبعا الطريقه ستقول مختلفه نعم اخي ولكن سؤالي فقط هل جربت ذلك وتسلم

----------


## splash

> ما هو رأيكم في شغلي هل الترند اللي رسمته صحيح؟   وهل التخمين في محله من حيث كسر الترند؟  تحياتي للجميع..

 ممتاز وبالتوفيق  بالنسبة لكلام الاخ ماجد ارجو التنبيه   الرسم به اربعة شموع ملامسة للترند اذا اخذنا انه يجب على الاقل ان تكون بين كل شمعتين شمعة فاصلة   ولكن اعتقد ما يقصده الاخ ماجد   فكلما بعدت الشموع عن بعضها كان الترند افضل واقوى ويعتمد على كسره  الرسم المرفق من ملف الاستراتيجية بقلم ليكويد  ارجوان تلاحظ اخذه بشمعتين متقاربتين مع انه افضل الابعد وهنا نلاحظ ان الشموع ليس فقط ان تكون قمماو قيعان المهم ملامستها للترند

----------


## splash

> لدي مشكلة بسيطة حيث أنني لم أفهم ماهو المقصود رجوع السعرلخط الموفينج 9   أتمنى يكون الشرح مدعوم بصورة للشارت.....

   عند الكسر غالبا ما تفتح الشمعة المنتظرة بعيدا جدا عن خطوط الموفينج والتي يكون بالطبع اقربها للسعر خط الموفينج 9  ولانه يجب على السعر الرجوع لخط ال9 وملامسته وتجنبا للدخول من سعر بعيد فاما ضرب الاستوب لوز مبكرا واما عدم الوصول للهدف فاننا ننتظر رجوع السعر لخط ال9 على الاقل ان يبعد عنه 10 نقاط   والرسم المرفق للاخ / خالد فهو من نبه لهذه الملاحظة مشكورا

----------


## fast

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
> يعطيكم العافية وما قصرتم ...... بصراحة أنا من المتابعين للموضوع ومن المطبقين للإستراتيجية منذ البداية على الديمو.......  
> لدي مشكلة بسيطة حيث أنني لم أفهم ماهو المقصود رجوع السعرلخط الموفينج 9  أتمنى يكون الشرح مدعوم بصورة للشارت.....  تحياتي للجميع

   هل من الممكن توضيح هذه النقطة

----------


## klyk

> - اريد الاخ خالد والاخ كليك ولكويد وسبلاش نتساعد في رسم الفايبو مع الاستراتيجيه ومعرفة كيفية ان نحصر الهدف واللو س بناءا عليه فمثلا اكيد سيحصل تصحيح الى 23 فاذا انكسر كنا معه زالاستوب فوقه فاذا ذهب الى 38 كنا معه والاستوب فوقه وهكذا ولقد ذكر الاخ خالد باننا نستطيع استخدام الفايبو مع الطريقه فكيف ذلك وهل لكم اسلوب معين للتعامل معها به .

 أعتقد أخي أنه الأصح أن نستعمل مستويات الفيبو كمستويات الوافي 
أقصد بطريقة الوافي يعني كلما كسر مستوى و تأكد كسره كنا معه بالستوب لوس 
أما عني أنا فأحسب الأهداف بالطريقة التي سبق و شرحتها ، أو أحسبها بطريقة ركوب أمواج الإليوت رقميا ، فيكون الهدف الأول أن أضرب المسافة بين الترند و أخر قاع أو قمة في الأرقام التالية 
الهدف الأول هو ناتج ضرب المسافة في 0.618
الهدف الثاني //      //     //    //  في 1.618
الهدف الثالث //     //     ///    ///في 2.618
أنا أعتمد على الطريقة الأولى غالبا .
أما ملاحقته بالستوب لوس فلم أجربها .
و شكرا

----------


## splash

شباب وبما ان الاجازة ستكون مملة وطويلة شو رايكم نجتهد ونكسر هذا الملل بان نقوم بارفاق شارتات ونلعق عليها ونستفيد من الباك تست الجماعي   ارجو من كل واحد فينا ان يرفق شارتات بمعدل شارت لكل واحدة  للاتي :-  1- فرصة دخول حققت الربح 40 نقطة او اكثر 2- فرصة دخول لم تحقق الربح 40 نقطة  3- فرصة دخول ضرب فيها الاستوب لوز -40 نقطة 4- فرصة غير مكتملة الشروط يعني لم ندخل فيها  ارجو ان تكون الفكرة مفيدة ونستفيد من آراء بعضنا البعض

----------


## splash

شباب وبما ان الاجازة ستكون مملة وطويلة شو رايكم نجتهد ونكسر هذا الملل بان نقوم بارفاق شارتات ونلعق عليها ونستفيد من الباك تست الجماعي   ارجو من كل واحد فينا ان يرفق شارتات بمعدل شارت لكل واحدة  للاتي :-  1- فرصة دخول حققت الربح 40 نقطة او اكثر 2- فرصة دخول لم تحقق الربح 40 نقطة  3- فرصة دخول ضرب فيها الاستوب لوز -40 نقطة 4- فرصة غير مكتملة الشروط يعني لم ندخل فيها  ارجو ان تكون الفكرة مفيدة ونستفيد من آراء بعضنا البعض  حيث ان لدي بعض الملاحظات ولكن ارغب في ان نستنبطها عمليا من خلال هذه التجربة

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    اقتراح جميل اخي سبلاش لكن عندي نقطه دقيقه جدا ابي استفسر عنها وكثير من الاخوان مايجهلها وانا واحد منهم   اخوي ليكود يقول عشان نعتبر رسمنا لترند صحيح لابد يكون لامس ثلاثه شمعات طيب السوأل:1- هل الكسر بعد  ثالث شمعه يعني الرابعه هي التي تقوم بلكسر او تكون نفس الشمعه الثالثه هي الي تقوم بلكسر وشوف الفارق بين الشارت الاول والشارت الثاني  وفين الصح فيهم؟  2-هل من الضروري عشان يكون دخولنا سليم عند اكتمل الشروط ويتم الكسر ندخل بعد ان يعود السعر الى الموفنج9    :A012:

----------


## splash

> طيب السوأل:1- هل الكسر بعد ثالث شمعه يعني الرابعه هي التي تقوم بلكسر او تكون نفس الشمعه الثالثه هي الي تقوم بلكسر وشوف الفارق بين الشارت الاول والشارت الثاني وفين الصح فيهم؟

   الصح الثاني ولازم الثلاث شمعات يعني هاي ثلاث شمعات في ترند هابط ولو 3 شمعات في ترند صاعد فقط اللو والهاي ولا يشترط ان تكون قمم او قيعان    

> 

  

> 2-هل من الضروري عشان يكون دخولنا سليم عند اكتمل الشروط ويتم الكسر ندخل بعد ان يعود السعر الى الموفنج9

   لو اخذناها بالضروريات الدخول حسب الاستراتيجية يكون بعد افتتاح شمعة مابعد الكسر اذا كان التقاطع مع الترند او قبله ومع افتتاح شمعة ما بعد التقاطع اذا كان التقاطع بعد الترند  اما من الملاحظات اثناء استخدام الطريقة وجدنا انه هناك حالات شاذه ولكنها كثيرة تفتح فيها شمعة ما بعد الكسر او التقاطع وهي شمعة الدخول بعيدا جدا عن الموفينج وذلك بسبب قوة اندفاع السعر عند الكسر مما يدفع به بعيدا وفي هذه الحالة عند دخولنا الطبيعي سيقوم السعر بالرجوع لخط ال9 او قريبا منه وهذه المرحلة هي مرحلة ضرب الاستوب لوز مع ان السعر يعود ليكمل طريقه صحيحا   وشكرا على هذا السؤال الذي نبهني لشيءوهو  انني قد لاحظت ان هذه الحركة في EUR/USD قليلة جدا او معدومة لدرجة انني لم استطع استخراج مثال منه يعني الدخول في اليورو عادي وانما افضل دائما ان يكون قريب للموفينج لان اليورو يحقق هدفه من اول شمعة تقريبا ولا يرجع انما يذهب اليه الموفينج فالانتظار قد يضيع علينا الفرصة  استمتعوا بالشارتات

----------


## splash

وهذه مشاركتي ارجو التعليق 1- فرصة حققت الربح (لونق) 2- فرصة لم تحقق الربح (شورت) 3- فرصة ضرب بها الاستوب لوز(لونق) 4- غير مكتملة الشروط (شمعتين ترند) (لونق)

----------


## Euro2005

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي سبلاش    ومشكور على هذا التنبيه والتنويه الجميل    وشارتات اجمل :Good:

----------


## splash

> يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي سبلاش   ومشكور على هذا التنبيه والتنويه الجميل   وشارتات اجمل

 الله يعافيك ويوفقك اخ يورو  بس وين شارتاتك الاربع  نريد الاستفادة من الاجازة وللا ما عجبتكم الفكرة

----------


## Trust

هذه مشاركتي 1- فرصة حققت الربح (شورت) 2- فرصة ضرب بها الاستوب لوز(لونق)    ارجو التعليق

----------


## has left

:A006:     :A015:    الشارت الاول فرصة للدخول شورت حققت الهدف لزوج الباوند دولار   الشروط : الترند مرتكز على 3 شمعات   وأيضا حصل التقاطع الموفينج أفرج  والمومنتوم تحت خط 100     الشارت الثاني فرصة للدخول لونق لم تحقق الهدف وضرب الستوب لوز  الشروط : الترند مرتكز على 3 شمعات ( وهنا ملاحظة ذكرها أحد الأخوه سابقا وهي وجوب عدم تتابع شموع ارتكاز رسم الترند ) اذا يصبح الترند لدينا مرتكز على شمعتين فقط   حصل التقاطع لخطوط الموفينج أفرج   والمومنتوم فوق خط 100  وهنا لي اقتراح في هذه الحاله أرجو تصحيحه من الأخوان  في حالة عدم ارتكاز خط الترند على 3 شمعات متباعده وغير متتاليه على الاقل وعند تحقق باقي   الشرطين يكون الدخول فقط عند رجوع السعر لخط الموفينج أفرج 9  وفي هذا المثال لو كان الدخول مع رجوع السعر للموفينج 9 لتحقق الهدف لدينا ولم يضرب الستوب لوز    تحياتي للجميع    :A012:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

[QUOTE=splash]وهذه مشاركتي ارجو التعليق       1- فرصة حققت الربح (لونق)  2- فرصة لم تحقق الربح (شورت) 3- فرصة ضرب بها الاستوب لوز(لونق) 4- غير مكتملة الشروط (شمعتين ترند) (لونق)    السلام عليكم اخي سبلاتش انا من المتابعين للإستراتيجية اللكويدية جزاه الله عنا ورزقه من نعيمه واحب ان ادرس كل مشاركاتك وأرى بها مثابرة وإصرار والاخوة ماجد (المثير للأسئلة المنطقية) وكليك(الرياضي) والغامدي اللذي غاب عنا ( اعاده الله سالما غانما) ويورو وترست وفاست وعمار ( المصر على التطوير) وكل من يشارك ببناء هذا الصرح الإبداعي.  إقتراحك ممتاز وارى ان نكتفي بالجلسة الواحده بالشارتات الاربعه التي وردت بمشاركتك وان نناقشها ........... وان لا نكتفي بمجرد النظر إليها .... وإلا اصبحنا نتجول في جاليري  للشارتات .  اخي آخذ الآن الشارت الرابع من مشاركتك ..(الذي لم يكتمل الشروط ...)  سؤال: ما هو الشرط الناقص لإكتمال الفرصه بهذا الشارت ؟

----------


## splash

> هذه مشاركتي    1- فرصة حققت الربح (شورت) 2- فرصة ضرب بها الاستوب لوز(لونق)   ارجو التعليق

    ممتاز :Good:    وين باقي الشباب انا لوحدي بقعد اعلق ............خاااااالد

----------


## splash

> الشارت الثاني فرصة للدخول لونق لم تحقق الهدف وضرب الستوب لوز

 عزيزي has left الاحظ انك تركز على رسم الترند والثلاث شمعات وتتجاهل الباقي حيث ان الترند في مشاركتك الثانية منبسط جدا جدا   والترند في المشاركتين بعيد عن تقاطع الموفينج  اذا التزمت بما انبهك اياه لن تجد مشكلة في ايجاد دخول صحيح: حاول ان لا ترسم ترند الا بعد حدوث التقاطع وهنا السبب في هذا الموضوع حيث حاولت ان اجعل الاخوة يرسموا ترندات على تقاطعات حدثت فعلا  ارسم الترند من القمة او القاع التي تراها في حدود الترند السابق واجعله ينتصف التقاطع  بعدها ابحث عن الثلاث شمعات باقرب ترند تستطيع رسمه وان لم تستطع فاترك الشارت لانها ليست فرصة  لاحظ نفس الشارت الذي ارفقت وهي فرصة واعططت اوكلها  
ملاحظة ارجو عند ارفاق الشارتات ان يكون موضحا بها الزوج والفترة الزمنية لانني لم استطع نسخ او حفظ شارتاتك لا ادري لماذا وتعبت في ان اجدها لدي في البلات فورم لتعديل الخطأ      تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:   
اخواني الاعزاء المتابعين للاستراتيجيه 
كان لي راي متواضع بالنسبه لمشكله ضرب الاستوب لوز احيانا 
ففي فرصه usd cad تم ضرب الاستوب لوز والذي وضعه الاستاذ لكويد وهو 30 نقطه علما بان السعر عاود في الارتفاع محققا 150 نقطه ربح وبمراجعه الشارت وجد اننا يجب ولشيء من الامان ان نضع الاستوب لوز عند اقرب دعم موجود بغض النظر عن عدد النقاط اي بالطريقه التقليديه

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم اخي سبلاتش    وعليكم السلام اخي خليلووالاخوة ماجد (المثير للأسئلة المنطقية) وكليك(الرياضي) والغامدي اللذي غاب عنا ( اعاده الله سالما غانما) ويورو وترست وفاست وعمار ( المصر على التطوير) وكل من يشارك ببناء هذا الصرح الإبداعي.والاخ خليلو(المشجع دائما والقليل المشاركة وينك ياراجل)  إقتراحك ممتاز وارى ان نكتفي بالجلسة الواحده بالشارتات الاربعه التي وردت بمشاركتك وان نناقشها ........... وان لا نكتفي بمجرد النظر إليها .... وإلا اصبحنا نتجول في جاليري للشارتات . هذا هو الهدف بس الاهم انه المشاركين الاخرين وفيهم انت ان يرسموا شارتات لانه اليد هي اللي تعلم   اخي آخذ الآن الشارت الرابع من مشاركتك ..(الذي لم يكتمل الشروط ...)  سؤال: ما هو الشرط الناقص لإكتمال الفرصه بهذا الشارت ؟

    الشمعة الثالثة الملامسة للترند غير موجودة حيث انني وحسب ممارستي للطريقة اعتبر ان اقل شيء يجب ان تكون هناك شمعة فاصلة بين كل شمعتين ملامستين للترند والا اعتبروا شمعة واحدة وكذلك يذكر في هذا المقام انه كلما تباعدت الشموع كان افضل وهنا دعيت الاخوة للمشاركة حتى نعرف ما هو الصحيح وما هو الخطأ من كثر الشارتات والملاحظة عليها  
مع انه جابت الهدف (بس ما يصح الا الصحيح) ويمكن ما يكون هو الصحيح

----------


## Trust

[QUOTE=مصري لذيذ] :A006:   
اخواني الاعزاء المتابعين للاستراتيجيه 
كان لي راي متواضع بالنسبه لمشكله ضرب الاستوب لوز احيانا 
ففي فرصه usd cad تم ضرب الاستوب لوز والذي وضعه الاستاذ لكويد وهو 30 نقطه   
but the S/L in the strategy is 40

----------


## has left

:A006:        

> عزيزي has left الاحظ انك تركز على رسم الترند والثلاث شمعات وتتجاهل الباقي حيث ان الترند في مشاركتك الثانية منبسط جدا جدا    أستاذي سبلاش ما المقصود بالباقي والذي تجاهلته هل هي باقي شررط الاستراتيجيه؟ فان كان هذا المقصود فالشرطين الاخرين تحققا في الفرصتين وان كان القصود غير ارجو التوضيح اكثر أيضا ارجو توضيح ما معنى ان يكون الترند منبسط جدا       والترند في المشاركتين بعيد عن اتقاطع الموفينج  اذا التزمت بما انبهك اياه لن تجد مشكلة في ايجاد دخول صحيح: حاول ان لا ترسم ترند الا بعد حدوث التقاطع وهنا السبب في هذا الموضوع حيث حاولت ان اجعل الاخوة يرسموا ترندات على تقاطعات حدث فعلا  ارسم الترند من القمة او القاع التي تراها في حدود الترند السابق واجعله ينتصف التقاطع  بعدها ابحث عن الثلاث شمعات باقرب ترند تستطيع رسمه ارجو منك اخي الكريم توضيح هذه النقطه فلم افهمها حقيقة        
> ملاحظة ارجو عند ارفاق الشارتات ان يكون موضحا بها الزوج والفترة الزمنية لانني لم استطع نسخ او حفظ شارتاتك لا ادري لماذا وتعبت في ان اجدها لدي في البلات فورم لتعديل الخطأ  ان شاء الله وشكرا على الملاحظة      تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## splash

> اخواني الاعزاء المتابعين للاستراتيجيه 
> كان لي راي متواضع بالنسبه لمشكله ضرب الاستوب لوز احيانا 
> ففي فرصه usd cad تم ضرب الاستوب لوز والذي وضعه الاستاذ لكويد وهو 30 نقطه علما بان السعر عاود في الارتفاع محققا 150 نقطه ربح وبمراجعه الشارت وجد اننا يجب ولشيء من الامان ان نضع الاستوب لوز عند اقرب دعم موجود بغض النظر عن عدد النقاط اي بالطريقه التقليديه

   حيالله اخونا مصري لذيذ  طيب واذا كان اقرب دعم على بعد 100 او 70 نقطة او اذا تم اختراقه لاحظ التناسب في هذه الاستراتيجية بنسبة 1:1 يعني هدف 40 واستوب 40 وطبعا بحال من الاحوال هي استراتيجية فاشلة اذا جعلت نسبة الاستوب اكبر من نسبة الربح لانك هنا تعديت على ادارة المال والتي لن ترحمك ابد  وصدقني اذا حاولنا البحث عن عدم ضرب الاستوب لوز لاي استراتيجية في العالم فسيحدث اما امرين   اما ان نترك الاستراتيجية ونبحث عن غيرها لان بها ضرب استوب لوز او ان نصل الا طريقة نعتقد انها المنجية من الاستوب لوز وتاتينا خسارة واحدة تنهي كل ما جمعنا من رصيد    تحياتي

----------


## حكيم سلماني

حياك الله اخي سبلاش 
 عزيزي انا اقل كثيرا من ان اعدل علي استراتيجيه  الاستاذ لكويد  ...
لكن من قال اننا سوف نلتزم بالاربعين نقطه مكسب ايضا   ولكنني اعتقد ان اضفنا مستويات الدعم والمقاومه التقليديه سوف تفيدنا كثيرا في تحديد  اوقات الدخول والخروج   خصوصا  وان الاستراتيجيه غالبا ما تحقق الهدف  مع تحقق الثلاثه شروط
وان شاء الله نصل الي افضل تطبيق 
تحياتي

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

[QUOTE=splash]الشمعة الثالثة الملامسة للترند غير موجودة حيث انني وحسب ممارستي للطريقة اعتبر ان اقل شيء يجب ان تكون هناك شمعة فاصلة بين كل شمعتين ملامستين للترند والا اعتبروا شمعة واحدة وكذلك يذكر في هذا المقام انه كلما تباعدت الشموع كان افضل وهنا دعيت الاخوة للمشاركة حتى نعرف ما هو الصحيح وما هو الخطأ من كثر الشارتات والملاحظة عليها  
مع انه جابت الهدف (بس ما يصح الا الصحيح) ويمكن ما يكون هو الصحيح   اخي محمد انا موجود وبين الايادي لكن بعرف نفسي كثير غلبه ...وعلشان هيك بخفف من مشاركاتي...التي كلها اسئله  على الاقل حتى تكون اسئلتي لها طعم ويستفاد منها .....واظن يوجد مثلي مثايل...  اشكرك على التفاعل ...وهل انت جاهز للنقاش ...وآخذ الشارت الرابع (الغير مكتمل الشروط....لنقل لعدم ارتكاز الترند على 3 ش)  لقد ارتكز خط الترند لديك على نقطتين بإعتبار الشمعتين العلويتين واحده .....فلو اردت ان ارسم هذا الترند بنفسي لرسمته مرتكزا على الشمعة الاقرب للتقاطع وهي السفلية كما هو مرفق بالشارت الاول..ولكن لا يزال الترند مرتكزا على شمعتين ..... وهنا ارجو ان تتقبلها كاستفسار ....هل استطيع ان آخذ موازي لهذا الخط (بواسطة استعمال قناة متساوية البعد) واحركه صعودا ونزولا حتى اجد خط ترند مرتكز على 3 شمعات ؟ ...كما رسمت بنفس الشارت المرفق الثاني ؟ واسلم

----------


## splash

هلا باخوي خليلو ابو علاء   يعني حركتك   :Regular Smile:    اولا مين اشتكالك وقالك لا تسال   واحنا ايه ورانا غير السؤال   طيب انا ما اظن اني شاركت بشيء غير الاسئلة حتى لما اضيف موضوع نهايته تكون سؤال  واساسا الواحد مننا لما يوصل مرحلة انه يسال اسأله يعتقد انها تستاهل ويرجو منها الفائدة ما اظن انه راح يسأل لانه وقتها حيكون قاعد يجاوب   ----------------- طيب احيي فيك فكرك المجتهد حقيقة ولكن بالقناة سنكون خالفنا شروط الترند عامة وليس فقط ترند استراتيجية الترند المكسور لان من شروط الترند وكما تعلم ان لا يحدث خارجه اغلاق شمعة   بعدين ذكرتني بكلام اخي الغائب يوسف الغامدي ونحن نتناقش في الماسنجر حول الاستراتيجية وقال لي يا محمد اما انك طماع يعني عاوز كل تقاطع يكون فيه فرصة وتدخل فيه طيب كان خليناها على الموفينج وخلاص   يعني يا حبيب قلبي الفرصة الواضحة ادخل والغير خليها للشارت مستغنيين عنها   ووالله اصبحت اعمل على هذه النصيحة وعينك ما تشوف الا النور عشان لما تكون خسايرنا من الواضحة تكون بسيطة ومقبولة وقد لا تذكر وفي الاخر احنا ربحانين

----------


## splash

هلا باخوي خليلو ابو علاء   يعني حركتك   :Regular Smile:    اولا مين اشتكالك وقالك لا تسال   واحنا ايه ورانا غير السؤال   طيب انا ما اظن اني شاركت بشيء غير الاسئلة حتى لما اضيف موضوع نهايته تكون سؤال  واساسا الواحد مننا لما يوصل مرحلة انه يسال اسأله يعتقد انها تستاهل ويرجو منها الفائدة ما اظن انه راح يسأل لانه وقتها حيكون قاعد يجاوب   ----------------- طيب احيي فيك فكرك المجتهد حقيقة ولكن بالقناة سنكون خالفنا شروط الترند عامة وليس فقط ترند استراتيجية الترند المكسور لان من شروط الترند وكما تعلم ان لا يحدث خارجه اغلاق شمعة   بعدين ذكرتني بكلام اخي الغائب يوسف الغامدي ونحن نتناقش في الماسنجر حول الاستراتيجية وقال لي يا محمد اما انك طماع يعني عاوز كل تقاطع يكون فيه فرصة وتدخل فيه طيب كان خليناها على الموفينج وخلاص   يعني يا حبيب قلبي الفرصة الواضحة ادخل والغير خليها للشارت مستغنيين عنها   ووالله اصبحت اعمل على هذه النصيحة وعينك ما تشوف الا النور عشان لما تكون خسايرنا من الواضحة تكون بسيطة ومقبولة وقد لا تذكر وفي الاخر احنا ربحانين      -----------  شباب انا شايف شارتين فقط لكل واحد وين الاثنين الباقيين  وللا عاوزين تقولوا انه مافي شارت غير مكتمل او شارت ما حقق ربح ؟؟!!!

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

الله يخليك .....قلتلك .... انا غلباوي... وبتفلسف مرات... وبدي اتعلم ...وتسلم على الرد 
اخي سبلاتش ملاحظة بعيدة عن الموضوع ...الضوء الاخضر عند إسمك غير مضاء ...وفي حالة الاعضاء المتواجدين حاليا ..إسمك غير موجود ,, وكإنك Off  ..مع إنك  On  جدا وبتميز !!!!!!!!!!!1 لماذا ؟

----------


## splash

> الله يخليك .....قلتلك .... انا غلباوي... وبتفلسف مرات... وبدي اتعلم ...وتسلم على الرد 
> اخي سبلاتش ملاحظة بعيدة عن الموضوع ...الضوء الاخضر عند إسمك غير مضاء ...وفي حالة الاعضاء المتواجدين حاليا ..إسمك غير موجود ,, وكإنك Off ..مع إنك On جدا  !!!!!!!!!!!1 لماذا ؟

    تسلم لي على الملاحظة كنت حاط خيار التجول بتخفي ومش عارف  يعني صادوه

----------


## has left

:A006:   :A015:  الغالي سبلاش معليش تحملنا مالقينا غيرك نستفرد فيه بالاسئله في هالاجازه  :Stick Out Tongue:  مشاركتي الاخيره واللي بالصفحه اللي قبل هذي مارديت عليها يمكن ما انتبهت لهاوعشان ما أغلبك وياي هذا الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=615مشكور وتحياتي لك

----------


## splash

سامحني اخي has left فلم انتبه لها كونها كانت اخر مشاركة في الصفحة وباضافة مشاركة بعدها فتحت صفحة جديدة فلك العذر حتى ترضى      

> سبلاش ما المقصود بالباقي والذي تجاهلته هل هي باقي شررط الاستراتيجيه؟ فان كان هذا المقصود فالشرطين الاخرين تحققا في الفرصتين وان كان القصود غير ارجو التوضيح اكثر
> أيضا ارجو توضيح ما معنى ان يكون الترند منبسط جدا

    صراحة قصدت باقي شروط الترند الصحيح والذي يعتمد عليه مثل درجة الميلان وهنا معنى منبسط اي انه اقرب الى درجة صفر او 360 وهنا يكون الخط خط افقي اما الترند وهو ترجمة كلمة ميل فاننا نعتمد عليه كلما كان اقرب الى ال45 درجة طبعا ما راح نقيسها بالمنقلة ولكن من النظرة يعني يكون فيه ميلان ولا يصل به الميلان الى درجة الحدة فيكون قائما واقرب الى 90 او 270 درجة  كما ان من شروطه التي لم تخالفها ولكن للذكر عدم اختراقه والاختراق هنا يكون باغلاق شمعة  خارجه اما ذيول الشمعات فلا ضير منها     

> ارسم الترند من القمة او القاع التي تراها في حدود الترند السابق واجعله ينتصف التقاطع  بعدها ابحث عن الثلاث شمعات باقرب ترند تستطيع رسمه ارجو منك اخي الكريم توضيح هذه النقطه فلم افهمها حقيقة

   طيب لاحظ معاي في الرسم المرفق المنطقة المظللة هي منطقة الترند السابق والذي ننتظر كسره هنا وبعد التقاطع نحاول رسم ترند يصل بينشمعة في بداية الترند كما في الرسم ونصله الى تقاطع خطوط الموفينج   بعدها نبدا بالبحث عن ثلاث شمعات تلامس الترند اي تقوم بتقريب الخط لنحصل على الترند المطلوب كما في الشكل وقد لا نلتزم بالشمعة التي بدانا منها الرسم المهم ان نجد الثلاث شمعات وما ذكرته طريقة ترتيب فقط للتسهيل وايجاد الترند الصحيح 
-----------------  وتعبك راحة كلنا عليمة  وانا قاعد استفيد .... فينك يا ليكويد

----------


## has left

:A006:     :A015:    تسلم والله يا سبلاش وما قصرت  معلومه جديده بصراحة واول مره اعرفها وشاكر عليها   بس بقولك اللي فهمته اخاف اني قاعد أألف  :Regular Smile:    اذا حصل كسر الترند قبل التقاطع نعيد رسم الترند من بدايته ولغاية الوصل للتقاطع   وهذا الترند الاخير يكون هو الذي ننتظر كسره من جديد بعد تحقق شرط التقاطع مع مراعاة شرط المومنتوم  بس عندي طلب .... اذا فهمي غلط طاف لا تشرح تعبت صج وياي  :47 47:     :A012:

----------


## splash

> اذا حصل كسر الترند قبل التقاطع نعيد رسم الترند من بدايته ولغاية الوصل للتقاطع   وهذا الترند الاخير يكون هو الذي ننتظر كسره من جديد بعد تحقق شرط التقاطع مع مراعاة شرط المومنتوم  بس عندي طلب .... اذا فهمي غلط طاف لا تشرح تعبت صج وياي

   شوف اول شي اتعب ولا ما اتعب على كيفي  بعدين صدقني ارسم الترند بعد حدوث التقاطع وانت تفتك من الغلبة هذه كلها   ولاحظ انا قلت عندما ينتصف خط الترند التقاطع فهو الافضل ولكن ليس بالضرورة فبعض الاحيان يكون قريبا فقط منه

----------


## has left

صار معلوم طال عمرك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم 
ماشاء الله عليكم حركه دؤوبه واسلوب متميز ومساهمات فعاله ، اخي سبلاش اعذرني على كسلي في ارفاق شارتات لي ملاحظات بسيطه الان : 
- لاحظت انك اعتمدت على شارت الحبيب لكويد في ان الترند يعتمد على شمعتين على الاقل الفرق بينهما شمعه واحده ، بغض النظر كما تقول عن القمم والقيعان وهنا بصراحه نريد ان يتدخل الاخ لكويد ويحل الموضوع فانا غير مقتنع بذلك   :48 48:   :48 48:  بل الافضل ان يكون الترند  مرسوم على ثلاثة شموع مرتفعه او قمم قدر الامكان لان ذلك يدل على وجود نقاط الدعم والمقاومه فكل شمعه لها هاي ولو وهذا معروف ولكن هل هذا الهاي او اللو هو دعم او مقاومه هنا الفيصل ، عشان كذا اريد منكم ان تعطوني رأيكم فاذا قلنا ليس مهم وان الطريقه ناجحه مثلما تقول فسوف اغض الطرف عن هذه الملاحظه  :Regular Smile:   ولكن صدقني هذا ليس رأي وممكن تسأل الخبراء هل الاعتماد على الهاي واللو يكون مع القمم ام اي هاي ولو فقط . 
- ماشاء الله عليك اخي سبلاش توضيح رائع لعملية الدخول عندما يكون التقاطع بعيدا عن كسر الترند وهنا يجب ان نجمع الدخول بثلاث حالات قلتوها سابقا ولكن حتى نعتمدها كلنا : 
-كيف يكون الدخول اذا : 
التقاطع قبل الترند ، التقاطع مع الترند ، التقاطع بعد الترند وماهي اقواها . 
اخي كليك بصراحه ساعود لما ذكرته سابقا حول  تحديد الاستوب والهدف  ليكون لنا اسلوب جيد يعني ياشباب نريد في النهايه ان نكتب شرح كامل لجميع التوقعات في صفحه واحده يشرح اذا حصل كذا نعمل كذا وهكذا الجميع يمشون بنفس الاسلوب وسيكون اسلوب متميزا لانه خلاصة لمجهود جميع الشباب وتسلموووووووووووون جميعا

----------


## splash

يعطيك العافية اخي ماجد   ولي عودة   :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم 
> - لاحظت انك اعتمدت على شارت الحبيب لكويد في ان الترند يعتمد على شمعتين على الاقل الفرق بينهما شمعه واحده ، بغض النظر كما تقول عن القمم والقيعان وهنا بصراحه نريد ان يتدخل الاخ لكويد ويحل الموضوع فانا غير مقتنع بذلك   بل الافضل ان يكون الترند مرسوم على ثلاثة شموع مرتفعه او قمم قدر الامكان لان ذلك يدل على وجود نقاط الدعم والمقاومه فكل شمعه لها هاي ولو وهذا معروف ولكن هل هذا الهاي او اللو هو دعم او مقاومه هنا الفيصل ، عشان كذا اريد منكم ان تعطوني رأيكم فاذا قلنا ليس مهم وان الطريقه ناجحه مثلما تقول فسوف اغض الطرف عن هذه الملاحظه  ولكن صدقني هذا ليس رأي وممكن تسأل الخبراء هل الاعتماد على الهاي واللو يكون مع القمم ام اي هاي ولو فقط .

 طيب شو ريك في هذا وفعلا ملاحظتك جميلة بس متى بيتكرر هذا الشارت واحنا مضاربيين يوميين ؟؟!!!   :75 75:

----------


## ماجد كو

فعلا اخي سبلاش هاذا ما اقصده راقب شارتك وبعض الملاحظات عليه ، انا فيما اعتقده بان طريقة الترند المكسور ليست هي طريقه مختلفه عن باقي الطرق الفنيه في تحديد اتجاه السوق بل بالعكس هي من صميم عمل الكثير من الفنيين فاستخدام الترند هو واحد من اهم اسباب النجاح في هذا السوق في حالة اتقان الامر وبهذه الطريقه ممكن الواحد يعمل له هدف واستوب فالاهم فيها انها تفاصيلها واضحه ولاتحتاج الى تغيير ولكن تحتاج الى دراسه فنيه تدعمها اكثر واكثر فتحديد الترند مهم جدا وفعلا قد لا تتحقق هذه الشروط  كثيرا ولكن مارايك اذا تحققت يكون الدخول اسلم وافضل اليس كذلك وطالما ان الهدف واللوس واحد لواحد فلايوجد خوف فليس المهم ان تدخل في السوق المهم ان تربح منه اكثر مما تخسر ولهذا السبب احاول ان انأكد من من جرب الاستراتيجيه ليوضح لنا ان هذا الامر غير مهم والمهم فقط الاستناد على ثلاثة شموع وبس حتى ولو الفرق بينهما شمعة واحده  ولم اجد شرطا اخر فيما عدا ان لاتقفل اي شمعه خارج خط الترند وتسلم

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
اعتقد والله اعلم فرصه دخول مين يوافقني

----------


## dahoomi

سحبت كلامي  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد والله اعلم فرصه دخول مين يوافقني

   اخي dahoomi  تحية طيبة   ارجو الاطلاع على هذا الرابط فهذه الفرصة هي محل نقاش بين الاخوة هناك....  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9116-post102611.html   وتحياتي لكم

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> سحبت كلامي

   انا آسف صرت باعتلك قبل ما تنسحب ......... فشكه وطلعت ....مين يرجعها ... تحياتي...

----------


## dahoomi

> انا آسف صرت باعتلك قبل ما تنسحب ......... فشكه وطلعت ....مين يرجعها ... تحياتي...

 كنت في الموضوع الغلط 
انت مين يسحب كلامك :Good:

----------


## kalid

:A015:   معذرةً على الغياب بس بصرااااحه انتوا ما قصرتوا كفيتوا ووفيتوا ماشاء الله عليكم  أخوي ماجد يعجبني فيك حبك للتفاصيل الممله ولكن بعض الاحيان التدقيق على أمور ليست ذات اهميه قد يفقدك العديد من الفرص طيب ليش تصعبها على نفسك خذها ببساطه أنا في البداية لم تكن هذي الملاحظه على بالي ولم أكن أهتم لـ نوع الشمعات الملامسه للترند بس بعد ما قرأت كلامك رجعت على الباك تست عشان أتاكد وفي الاخيــر وجدت ان نوع الشمعه الملامسه للترند غير ضروري   وصدقني أخوي ماجد لو أخذناها بــ كل بساطه كسر ترند تقاطع موفينق ومونتوم  لـ كانت الحصلية في النهاية  :Cash:    وعلى فكــــــــره أنا أول ما أشتغلت على الاستراتيجيه بشروطها الثلاثه فقط من غير اي اضافات كانت ماشيــــه معي زي الحلاوه وبعد ما اضفت بعض الاضافات اللي هي من صميم الاستراتيجيه مثل خطوط الفيبو  صار عندي بعض التشويش بالنسبه للاهداف حتى افكر ارجع اشتغل عليها مثل اول 40:40  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## klyk

خلو بالكم 
وينكم ؟

----------


## kalid

> خلو بالكم 
> وينكم ؟

 إحنا موجودين  لكن اليورو مو موجود حتى يغلق فوق 1.1885 أو يغلق تحت 1.1810 إذا كان ناوي ينزل تحت هذاااك الوقت نفكر في اليورو أما غير كذا فـ ما راح نفكر فيه  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## حسن السيد

بالنظر الى الشارت اقتربت ان تتحقق الشروط والمومنت علو وشك الصعود فوق 100 والمتوسطات على وشك التقاطع

----------


## maged88

إستفسار هام يا خبراء الطريقة
أنا بأعمل على شارت الميتا انتر بنك بس ملاحظ حاجه غريبة عند رسم الترند 
إذا كانت الشاشة تتضمن عملة واحدة ( بالحجم الأصلى للشارت) أرسم الترند ويكون مضبوط ويتم الإختراق من أحد الشموع 
وعند تضغير الشارت لغرض مراقبة الوضع مع عدد أخر من العملات ( 6 عملات فى الشاشة مرتبين معا أفقيا ) ألاحظ ان خط الترند هذا الذى تم قطعه أصبع بعيدا جدا عن الشموع وكأنه لم يكسر مما أصابنى بالشك 
فهذا يعنى أن حجم الشارت على  الشاشة بيفرق فى كسر الترند؟
أم أن هناك شىء ما أجهله 
وأرفق لكم الصورة  لشارت يورو أصلى وشارت مصغر 
وهنا أرجو افادتى على أيهما أعتمد وشكرا

----------


## maged88

عفوا أرفقت الشارت الخطأ فى المشاركة بأعلى 
هذه الشارت الأصلية و
وهذه هى الشارت فى الوضع الجماعى  المصغره 
ولاحظوا شمعه كسرالترند فى الإثنين

----------


## klyk

اليورو كسر 
و كلو تمام ، أفضا دخول يكون من 1.1896---1.1900

----------


## splash

:A015:  الاخ كليك 

> اليورو كسر

  

> و كلو تمام ، أفضا دخول يكون من 1.1896---1.1900

 دخول موفق اخي كليك ولكن لماذا التاخير في الدخول الشروط تحققت بافتتاح شمعة الساعة عند 1.1872 وحقق الهدف في نفس الشمعة والا الان محقق 58 نقطة واعتقد انه يحتاج لبعض النزول لتشبع المومنتيم تلاحظ رسمي لترندين ولكن تحققت الشروط في كليهما بنفس الوقت وهو افتتاح شمعة الساعة :A012:

----------


## klyk

أخي الحبيب سبلاش 
أنا أقصد الي تأخرو مثل حالتي ، هناك فرصة دخول عند 1.1900 
لأنه حسابيا هذه الشمعة يجب أن تعمل لاو عند 1.1896 أو 1.1900
الله يرزقنا و إياكم

----------


## splash

> أخي الحبيب سبلاش 
> أنا أقصد الي تأخرو مثل حالتي ، هناك فرصة دخول عند 1.1900 
> لأنه حسابيا هذه الشمعة يجب أن تعمل لاو عند 1.1896 أو 1.1900
> الله يرزقنا و إياكم

   نصيحة يا كليك واسمعها من اخ   اذا فاتتك الفرصة اتركها ودور على غيرها انت عارف انه هدفنا 40 نقطة ولم يوضع من فراغ بدون الاعتبارات الاخرى ان كان هناك مقاومات او دعوم ولا حظ الان السعر بعيد جدا عن خط الـ9  حتى ولو كانت لديه نية الصعود او اكمال الترند الجديد الصاعد فلابد له من العودة لملامسته وهنا الخوف من ضرب الاستوب اوز

----------


## Abdul

> أخي الحبيب سبلاش 
> أنا أقصد الي تأخرو مثل حالتي ، هناك فرصة دخول عند 1.1900 
> لأنه حسابيا هذه الشمعة يجب أن تعمل لاو عند 1.1896 أو 1.1900
> الله يرزقنا و إياكم

  :A015:   
ممكن بعد إذنك توضح معنى حسابيا... هل هناك معادلة حسابية يتم استخدامها...   :A012:

----------


## klyk

> ممكن بعد إذنك توضح معنى حسابيا... هل هناك معادلة حسابية يتم استخدامها...

 و بالفعل عمل لا عند 1.1896 تماما ، ودخلت أنا من 1.1900
و الحمد لله محققين لحد الساعة 22 نقطة 
أما حسابيا ، فأنا أحضر لطريقة رقمية و عامل أجربها و هي بتنجح في كل مرة 
و راح أخصص موضوع ليها لاحقا 
ربنا يوفقنا و إياكم

----------


## splash

> وصدقني أخوي ماجد لو أخذناها بــ كل بساطهكسر ترند تقاطع موفينق ومونتوم لـ كانت الحصلية في النهاية  وعلى فكــــــــره

 انت  :Good:

----------


## kalid

فرصــة دخول لونق على اليورو ين 4H   :A012:

----------


## kalid

هناك فرص قادمه على اليورو دولار  والدولار فرنك  والباوند ين وجميعها على فريم 4H وأقربها اليورو دولار   :A012:

----------


## splash

> فرصــة دخول لونق على اليورو ين 4H

   دخول موفق يا بو الوليد

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم  اخي خالد تحياتي لك ، هذا الكلام اللي كنت اريد اسمعه فقط ليس قصدي التعقيد ولا التفصيل الملل ومن خلال التجربه البساطه في الطرق هي التي تميزها ففعلا لو مثلا عملت شروط كثيره على الطريقه قد تتعقد اكثر من ما هي فعلا فاذا انت تؤكد الان ان اخذ الطريقه كما هي دون تعقيد هو الافضل طيب لاحظ شارت اليورو ين المرفق وهو نفس شارتك لقد قمت برسم خطين ترند عليهما وكما هو في الطريقه فان الخطين صحيحين ويمران على ثلاثة شموع فقط ما يفرق بينهما قربهما من التقاطع والخط الاول ميلانه حاد قليلا فمارايك لان من المهم ان نعرف باي الخطوط نتعامل حتى نحدد الهدف واللوس بدقه ، على فكره الحين هدفك كم وضعته في شارت الاربع ساعات 70 نقطة : 70 موهيك  وتسلموون جميعا

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه في يورو ين
نتتظر افتتاح الشمعه اسفل الترند
ياليت نسمع رأي الاخوان

----------


## fast

:A006:    :A015:   أعتقد هذه فرصة جيدة على EUR/JPY جميع الشروط تحققت لكن في إنتظار التقاطع    أشك أن السعر سوف يدخل في فترة تذبذب بسيطة قبل كسر خط الدعم . . . .   :A012:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

اخي DAHOOMI  واخي FAST  تحيطة طيبة وبعد إستشارة : الا يتوجب علينا رسم خط ترند جديد بعد تكون الشمعات الثلاث الاخيرة والتي اخترقت خط الترند المرسوم حاليا قبل ان يتم تقاطع المتوسطين ؟  وأن رسمنا خطا جديد يلامس الشمعات الجديدة ..فأظن ان التوقع سوف يتغير ....

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

آسف لعدم إرفاق الصورة سهوا.............وها هي الصورة :

----------


## ابراهيم

فرصة مقتربه على اليورو فرنك على الأربع ساعات ، بالإضافة أنها توصية الأخ طلال السميري. 
وفرصة أخرى على الدولار الاسترالي على الأربع ساعات.

----------


## حسن السيد

بيع عن افتتاح الشمعه التاليه لشمعه الكسروالهدف 1.3070
ولكم تحياتى

----------


## RMA

طريقة ممتازة ماشاء الله

----------


## حسن السيد

> بيع عن افتتاح الشمعه التاليه لشمعه الكسروالهدف 1.3070
> ولكم تحياتى

 تفعل العقد بيع من 1.3120 وفى طريقه الى الهدف ان شاء الله بالتوفيق ولكم تحياتى

----------


## splash

:A015:    دخلنا لونق على EUR/USD   بعد ان تحققت الشروط   الا ان العقد لم يحقق الهدف وخرجنا بنقطة الدخول بعد تحريك الاستوب    بانتظار فرصة افضل باذن الله    :A012:

----------


## kalid

> دخلنا لونق على EUR/USD   بعد ان تحققت الشروط   الا ان العقد لم يحقق الهدف وخرجنا بنقطة الدخول بعد تحريك الاستوب    بانتظار فرصة افضل باذن الله

 صباح الخيــر ياخوي محمد إحنا وش إتفقنا عليـــه أمس :48 48:   مو قايل لك خلينا في المدرجات  :Noco:   خلاصـــة الحديث الاسبوع هذا لو رحنا نبيع خضار كان اصرف :Big Grin:   :47 47:   أهم شي لا أحد يطري له يدخل اليوم لو تجيـــه الفرصه لـ بيته اليوووووم والاسبوع هذا قصدي الشهر كلــــه مو لنـــا للكبــــــــــــــار فقط،،  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## has left

:A006:     :A015:    مع ان اليوم خطير ويوم جمعه واخر اسبوع واخر ربع سنه واخر سنه !  بس شرايكم بهالفرصه ؟  المومنتوم ... اوكي  التقاطه ... اوكي  باقي بس اغلاق فوق الترند ويكون الدخول لونق 40:40

----------


## kalid

> مع ان اليوم خطير ويوم جمعه واخر اسبوع واخر ربع سنه واخر سنه !  بس شرايكم بهالفرصه ؟  المومنتوم ... اوكي  التقاطه ... اوكي  باقي بس اغلاق فوق الترند ويكون الدخول لونق 40:40

   و انت بعد وش رايك في هذي   ومع ذلك ما فيـــــه أمل أدخل اليوم  :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

اخوي خالد ممكن تحدد لنا سعر الدخول

----------


## has left

> و انت بعد وش رايك في هذي   ومع ذلك ما فيـــــه أمل أدخل اليوم

 باقي 6 دقايق بس وادخل فيها مع الفرنك
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## has left

> اخوي خالد ممكن تحدد لنا سعر الدخول

 بعد اذن اخوي خالد 
الاستراتيجية تقول الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه اللي بعد الكسر

----------


## kalid

> اخوي خالد ممكن تحدد لنا سعر الدخول

 والله ياخوك ماودي أحد يدخل هاليوم بالذاااات لكــــــن إذا مصّر إلا تدخل عندك من 1.7220 -1.7230  :A012:

----------


## has left

> والله ياخوك ماودي أحد يدخل هاليوم بالذاااات  لكــــــن إذا مصّر إلا تدخل عندك من 1.7220 -1.7230

 ماشاء الله عليك خالد كنت افكر بهالشي ان الدخول بعد الكسر وعند رجوع السعر لمستوى 7220 لاختبار الكسر ... هكذا برأيي يكون الدخول أأمن .

----------


## splash

هلا بخالد    ياخوك المدرجات مليانة ما خلوني ادخل الملعب مول الا بعد المباراة وماشاء الله الشورت جاب حقه   للتدريب فقط ...

----------


## تيمون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
كل عام و اعضاء شركة الترند المكسور بالف خير و خاصة رئيس مجلس الادارة الاخ ليكويد و نائبه الاخ الموقر خالد و مدير قسم المشاريع الاخ سبلاش ومدير اقسم العلاقات العامة الاخ عمار  
نرجو من الاخوان وضع نتائج الشهر الفائت وكم عدد النقاط المكتسبة و عدد النقاط الخاسر و المحصلة الاجمالية لكي يتم اعتماد المشروع واعتماد الميزانية المخصصة لهذا المشروع    
تقبلوا تحياتي ودمتم.....

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> كل عام و اعضاء شركة الترند المكسور بالف خير و خاصة رئيس مجلس الادارة الاخ ليكويد و نائبه الاخ الموقر خالد و مدير قسم المشاريع الاخ سبلاش ومدير اقسم العلاقات العامة الاخ عمار  
> نرجو من الاخوان وضع نتائج الشهر الفائت وكم عدد النقاط المكتسبة و عدد النقاط الخاسر و المحصلة الاجمالية لكي يتم اعتماد المشروع واعتماد الميزانية المخصصة لهذا المشروع    
> تقبلوا تحياتي ودمتم.....

 لايدري فيكم طلال  بايعين احدى مجموعة الشركات من وراه هههههه   نشوف الشباب اذا احد قيم الشهر الماضي

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

السلام عليكم   وين فرسان الترند المكسور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   اخواني هل هذه فرص قادمة للدخول ؟ :

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> كل عام و اعضاء شركة الترند المكسور بالف خير و خاصة رئيس مجلس الادارة الاخ ليكويد و نائبه الاخ الموقر خالد و مدير قسم المشاريع الاخ سبلاش ومدير اقسم العلاقات العامة الاخ عمار  
> نرجو من الاخوان وضع نتائج الشهر الفائت وكم عدد النقاط المكتسبة و عدد النقاط الخاسر و المحصلة الاجمالية لكي يتم اعتماد المشروع واعتماد الميزانية المخصصة لهذا المشروع    
> تقبلوا تحياتي ودمتم.....

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتـــه المعذره أخوي تيمون على تأخري بالرد لأنــه كان عندي اختبارات بالنسبـــه لـ نتائج الشهر اللي راح فـ للأسف ما أستطعت أتابعه كاملاً وكل اللي عندي نتائج اسبوعين فقط  فـ المعذره على تقصيري  لكـــن إن شاء الله راح نتابع مع بعض في هذا الموضوع  بـ إذنه تعالى  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم   وين فرسان الترند المكسور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   اخواني هل هذه فرص قادمة للدخول ؟ :

 قادمـــه وبقوه :Big Grin:   ما شاء الله عليك أخوي خليلو أبوعلاء تريندات مرسومه بالمللي :Good:   ننتظر كسر التريند ومن ثم التقاطع  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم   وين فرسان الترند المكسور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   اخواني هل هذه فرص قادمة للدخول ؟ :

    صيدك ثمين   ولكن ننتظر التقاطع ويمكن ما يصير   :A012:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

الله الله ....ردوا علي فرسان من اقوى نوع   اخي خالد واخي محمد ( سبلاتش ) تسلم إديكوا ...  وبالإنتظار ...........

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

الاخوة خالد وسبلاتش ....تحية طيبة  على تشارت النصف ساعة قد حصل التقاطع بالنسبة لليورو والباوند فهل هذا يعتبر عامل مشجع للدخول المبكر .... حتى لا تضيع اية نقاط هدرا ........؟

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

بصراحة انا دخلت بيع على الباوند من 1.7545  معتمدا على شارت النصف ساعة ........... وربك يستر .. ولغاية الآن + 24 نقطة

----------


## kalid

> الاخوة خالد وسبلاتش ....تحية طيبة  على تشارت النصف ساعة قد حصل التقاطع بالنسبة لليورو والباوند فهل هذا يعتبر عامل مشجع للدخول المبكر .... حتى لا تضيع اية نقاط هدرا ........؟

  :007:   قد يكون التقاطع على فريم النصف ساعه مطمئن لـ حصول الشورت  ولكــــــن لا يتم الدخول إلا بعد حدوث التقاطع على فريم الساعـــه  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> الاخوة خالد وسبلاتش ....تحية طيبة  على تشارت النصف ساعة قد حصل التقاطع بالنسبة لليورو والباوند فهل هذا يعتبر عامل مشجع للدخول المبكر .... حتى لا تضيع اية نقاط هدرا  ........؟

 حبيب قلبي خليلو  الطمع شين   بعدين خلاص من النقاط اللي ما مضيعينها هدرا في هذا السوق  طيب افترض انه تقاطع في الربع ساعة مثلا شورت ورجع تقاطع لونق وكمل اتجاه الترند ولا ما يحصل ؟؟!!  يا انك تشتغل على الربع ساعة وبهدف للربع ساعة (هدف صغير)او انك تشتغل على الساعة بهدف ساعة (هدف اكبر)  في حالة واحدة اذا كنت داخل على الربع ساعة وقبل ما تخرج من الصفقة حدث التقاطع على الساعة هنا يمكنك البقاء على الصفقة لانك كده لم تخالف اي شرط   على كل انا افضل العمل على الساعة فقط كي لا يحدث تشتيت    الحين بيجي خالد ناط  :Angry Smile: (امس كنا نتناقش في هذا الموضوع واعرف انه يبي يعاندني بس وبيقول ايه اشتغل على الربع ساعة)   :48 48:

----------


## splash

> 

     براءة

----------


## الدراهم100

إخواني والله المعذرة
راحت علي نومة والظاهر راحت فرصة الكندي الله يعوض خير

----------


## kalid

> حبيب قلبي خليلو  الطمع شين   بعدين خلاص من النقاط اللي ما مضيعينها هدرا في هذا السوق  طيب افترض انه تقاطع في الربع ساعة مثلا شورت ورجع تقاطع لونق وكمل اتجاه الترند ولا ما يحصل ؟؟!!  يا انك تشتغل على الربع ساعة وبهدف للربع ساعة (هدف صغير)او انك تشتغل على الساعة بهدف ساعة (هدف اكبر)  في حالة واحدة اذا كنت داخل على الربع ساعة وقبل ما تخرج من الصفقة حدث التقاطع على الساعة هنا يمكنك البقاء على الصفقة لانك كده لم تخالف اي شرط   على كل انا افضل العمل على الساعة فقط كي لا يحدث تشتيت    الحين بيجي خالد ناط (امس كنا نتناقش في هذا الموضوع واعرف انه يبي يعاندني بس وبيقول ايه اشتغل على الربع ساعة)

   اللي ماخذ عقلك يتهنى فيـــه الرجال يتكلم عن النص ساعه ولا جاب طاري الشغل على الربع ساعه :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   وبعدين أنت لازم تطلع المستخبي :47 47:  لاأنصح أحد يشتغل على فريمات أقل من الساعه حتى يتمكن من الاستراتيجيه تماماً :Regular Smile:    وبالنسبه لـ شغلنا هنا يكون لـ فريم الساعه وماهو أعلى فقط   :A012:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواننننننننننننننننننننننننننني الكرام  عذر ا للازعاج واسف باني لم اخبركم لقد فتحت موضوع جديد للمتابعه واخذت موافقة الاخ لكويد نظرا لكثرة عدد الصفحات وعشان نبدأ اول السنه بدايه جديده وارجو الذهاب للتكمله به وهوفي هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=9309  والي عنده ملاحظه يقولها خلينا في مكان واحد :48 48:   :48 48:  وتسلموووووووووووون

----------


## kalid

> اخواننننننننننننننننننننننننننني الكرام  عذر ا للازعاج واسف باني لم اخبركم لقد فتحت موضوع جديد للمتابعه واخذت موافقة الاخ لكويد نظرا لكثرة عدد الصفحات وعشان نبدأ اول السنه بدايه جديده وارجو الذهاب للتكمله به وهوفي هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=9309  والي عنده ملاحظه يقولها خلينا في مكان واحد  وتسلموووووووووووون

 أهلاً بـ رئيس حزب الأستقلاليين :Regular Smile:   لو تعطيني فائده واحده فقط لـ فتح موضوع جديد؟؟ بالنسبه لـ عدد الصفحات فـ ما أرى أي مشكله فيها كل الدعوه ضغطه بالماوس على آخر صفحه وتنتهي السالفه هناك مواضيع وصلت عدد الصفحات فيها فوق 100 صفحه ومع ذلك لم يفتحوا موضوع جديد والأهم من هذا كلـــــه نحن لا نريد تقسيم الموضوع وذلك للفائده العامـــه يعني  لو جاء واحد بعد سنـــه وفتح على الاستراتيجيه راح يلقى الشرح مع المتابعه من بدايتها الى نهايتها في موضوع واحد وبدون أي تحويلات بين المواضيع لـ ذلك أرى أننا نوحد جهودنا هنا في الموضوع الأساسي   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ماجد كو

حبيب البي خالد  لا استقلاليييييييييييييييييين ولا حاجه  :Regular Smile:   كنت افتكر بان ذلك افضل للموضوع واذا انا مافتحت موضوع كنت اتوقع راح يفتحه واحد منكم عموما انا ماعندي مشكله هنا ولا هناك بس المهم نشوف رأي الجميع وارجو افادت الجميع وياليت المشرفين يفيدونا في مدى الاستيعاب لموضوع واحد القصد ياالحبيب اننا مع بداية السنه الجديده تكون متابعه جديده فقط ليس الا  وتسلموووووووووووووون جميعا

----------


## splash

> أهلاً بـ رئيس حزب الأستقلاليين    لو تعطيني فائده واحده فقط لـ فتح موضوع جديد؟؟ بالنسبه لـ عدد الصفحات فـ ما أرى أي مشكله فيها كل الدعوه ضغطه بالماوس على آخر صفحه وتنتهي السالفه هناك مواضيع وصلت عدد الصفحات فيها فوق 100 صفحه ومع ذلك لم يفتحوا موضوع جديد والأهم من هذا كلـــــه نحن لا نريد تقسيم الموضوع وذلك للفائده العامـــه يعني لو جاء واحد بعد سنـــه وفتح على الاستراتيجيه راح يلقى الشرح مع المتابعه من بدايتها الى نهايتها في موضوع واحد وبدون أي تحويلات بين المواضيع لـ ذلك أرى أننا نوحد جهودنا هنا في الموضوع الأساسي    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

     كفيت ووفيت  :Good:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

الاخ الحبيب ماجد ........تحية طيبة  لي رجاء عندك ارجو ما تفشلني ...وقبله اود ان اعرب عن تقديري لك ولمشاركاتك , فانت تثير كثير من الاسئلة الدقيقة والحساسة خلال مشاركاتك بكل المواضيع التي تشارك بها وهذا ينم عن تعمق بأي موضوع وجدية بالمتابعة واصرار على الخروج بنتيجة ...وهذا لا يخفى على اي متابع لمشاركاتك .....فوالله إني احب ان اتابع المواضيع التي تشارك بها .  رجائي .......ان تضم مساهماتك ولا تحرمنا منها على الموقع الرئيسي واقصد بهذا الموقع , لعدة اسباب اهمها عدم تعريض المبتدئين للضياع فمنهم من لا يعرف حتى كيفية التصفح بين المواقع على المنتدى ....واسباب اخرى اهمها الاعتراف بمعروف الاخوة الذين ابتكروا الطريقة واللذين طرحوها وطوروها سلم الله اياديهم وإياك.... والتواجد الكبير للإعضاء هنا ... فصبرا فسوف يعود لنا الاخ كليك ( ابو الرياضيات) والاستاذ الكبير الغامدي ...ولا تنسى ان الاخوة سبلاتش وخالد اصبحوا من محترفين الطريقة ومرجع لنا.   رجاء ........عد لنا سالما ورفاقك من الـ (2) إلى الأساس .... ونحن بنتظارك .

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي خليلو أبو علاء ، موجود لا تخاف ، لكن مشاركاتي قليلة فقط و هذا لا يعني غيابي 
و ما شاء الله عليكم أنتو الشباب متابعين الأمر على الأخر ، فما راح ينخاف علينا و رانا رئيس مجلس إدارة 
و لا يوجد حزب معارضة ، أنا موجود دايما إن شاء الله و ما راح أتأخر عليكم 
و قريبا هناك حسبة رياضية جديدة يمكن تفيدنا في إقتناص أفضل فرص الدخول بعد كسر الترند 
الله يعينكم على فعل الخير

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز خليلو   لاحرمنا منك يا اخي اشوف الامور وصلت للمعارضه واخاف الانتفاضه لا وانا اخوك وانا ما انسى اصلا جهد الاخوان الذين قامو بالطريقه واولهم خالد وسبلاش والحبيب كليك وكلهم وراجع ياالحبيب مشاركاتي ستجد سبب فتحي موضوع جديد .  عموما طالما رغبة الجميع واولهم خالد وسبلاش وخليلو في عدم فتح موضوع جديد وتكوين جبهة المحافظين الجدد  :Regular Smile:  ضد الاستقلاليين  (والذين قوتهم تظهر يوم بعد يوم الله يقطع سوالفك ياخالد ياليت في دولنا كذا ديمقراطيه) فخلاص  نرجع لهذا المكان للتكمله بس لاتقووووووووولو ليش صارن الصفحات 1000000000000 هاه اوكيه . نعود للفرص اخواني مارايكم في فرصة اليورو ين هل نعتبرها فرصه بالرغم من ان هناك شمعه اقفلت اسفل الترند  ولاحظو اليورو وتسلمووووووون

----------


## kalid

> عموما طالما رغبة الجميع واولهم خالد وسبلاش وخليلو في عدم فتح موضوع جديد وتكوين جبهة المحافظين الجدد  ضد الاستقلاليين (والذين قوتهم تظهر يوم بعد يوم الله يقطع سوالفك ياخالد ياليت في دولنا كذا ديمقراطيه)   نعود للفرص اخواني مارايكم في فرصة اليورو ين هل نعتبرها فرصه بالرغم من ان هناك شمعه اقفلت اسفل الترند  ولاحظو اليورو وتسلمووووووون

 ياهلا والله بـ ماجد كو هلا بزعيم الحزب الجديد :Big Grin:  ياخوك حفظنا هالكلام من الاخبار  من كثر ما نسمعه ولا ندري وش سالفته :Wink Smile:    أما بالنسبـــه لليورو ين أنا كنت راسم التريند مثلك لكن سويت له تحديث بعد ما اخترقته الشمعتين  وهذا شكله بعد التحديث  وش رايـــك؟؟!!

----------


## has left

:A006:   :A015:  صبحكم الله بالخيرفرصة على اليورو ين تنتظر فقط الاغلاق فوق الترندنراقب اغلاق الساعة بعد 10 دقائق هل سيغلق السعر فوق الترند ؟وهل سيكون المومنتوم فوق 100 ؟لنرى

----------


## splash

وهذا GBP/USD  بس اقول الدخول غير مطمئن لان جميع التوصيات على هذا الزوج اتت اليوم لونق   لذلك يجب الحذر وقد لا يكون  الهدف كبير   :A012:

----------


## splash

وقد يؤكد كسر هذا الترند بالاغلاق خارجه العملية   لاحظو انتصاف الترند لتقاطع الموفينج   وهذا هو الشكل الذي اعتمد عليه في عملياتي

----------


## kalid

> وهذا GBP/USD   بس اقول الدخول غير مطمئن لان جميع التوصيات على هذا الزوج اتت اليوم لونق   لذلك يجب الحذر وقد لا يكون الهدف كبير

   صباحك عسل  أي إغلاق تحت 1.7530 بـ إذنه تعالى إلى 1.7480   على فكــــره أنا من اربع ساعات وأنا أنتظرها :48 48:  وحطيتها في راسي ويا أنا يا هي :Big Grin:

----------


## ماجد كو

كلامكم صحيح  راجعلكم بعدين الباوند والنيوزلندي لاتنسوه  وتسلموووووووو

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم  اليكم هذه الشارتات والتذبذب لازال سيد الموقف وتسلموووووووووووون

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وهذا الموقف حتى الان اعتقد السوق في انتظار الخبر الهام حول التغير في اعداد الوظائف غير الزراعي

----------


## splash

:A006:  :A015:  اعضاء استراتيجية الترند المكسور حبيت اناقش معكم هذه الملاحظة علنا نجد الفائدة من ورائها حقيقة قد عانيت في بداياتي في هذه الاستراتيجية كما ارى ان البعض يعاني من رسم الترند وهو اهم عنصر في الاستراتيجية لذلك احببت ان انوه والفت النظر الى بعض النظرات العميقة في الموضوع مع الحفاظ على بساطة الطريقة فهي مكتملة والحمد لله ولكن يبقى علينا كيفية التمرس على رسم الترند اولا اخواني يجب على نفهم بعض الاشياء وانا متاكد من ان الكل هنا ملم بها ولكن المؤشرات ومفهوم الاستراتيجية يعمينا عنها احيانا الترند :- جميعنا يعلم بان الترند هي ترجمة كلمة الميل (ميل السعر) وهو اتجاه السعر لفترة في اتجاه واحد اما صاعد او هابك او افقي خط الترند :- هو الخط المرسوم ليصل القمم في الترند الهابط والقيعان في الترند الصاعد ونقوم برسمه لعدة امور منها انتظار كسر الترند وفق استراتيجيتنا هذه المقدمة الطويلة مع العفو فقط لالفت انتباهكم الى ان المهم هو الترند نفسه اكثر منه خط الترند لماذا ؟الترند ثابت على الشارت لدى الجميع فهو واحد اما خط الترند نقوم برسمه نحن فيختلف من شخص لشخص كل حسب نظرته لذا ارجو منكم النظر للترند نفسه ومحاولة فهم اننا ننتظر كسر الترند نفسه اي اننا ننتظر اصطياد ترند جديد اوريتريسمنت وبذلك فيجب ان تكون هناك نظرة للترند نفسه وهل الخط المرسوم فعلا هو الخط الفعلي للترند ام ان هناك خط لم يتكون بعد بالثلاث نقاط ولكن بالاعتقاد انه هو الخط الصحيح للترند (ساقوم بالتوضيح بالصور )ثانيا :- التقاطع قد يعني لنا بداية الترند بما انه من احد الشروط الهامة في كسر الترند واذا اخذنا نظرة عامة لترند واضح نجد ان بدايته تقاطع خطوط الموفينج اي اننا من المفترض عندما نبحث على رسم خط الترند وطبعا اشدد على انه يفضل بعد حدوث التقاطع ان يكون بقدر الامكان من بداية التقاطع السابق ليمثل لنا ترند كامل (بقدر الامكان وليس الزاما)(الصورة توضح)

----------


## splash

نلاحظ في الرسم اعلاه اننا لنحصل على خط ترند صحيح ملامس للثلاث شمعات ومنتصف لتقاطع الموفينج كان كما ترونه اعلاه وهنا نكون حذرين في التعامل فقد يكون مجرد ريتريسمنت (تصحيح) مع ان الشروط تحققت   ونلاحظ في الرسم ادناه الثاني انه تكون خط الترند الكبير والذي بدا من بداية الترند (بداية التقاطع القديم) وهذا الخط نعتمد عليه   وفي حالة اننا كنا قد دخلنا في المثال السابق نخرج بمجرد ملامسة السعر للترند الحالي لان هذا يعني ان السعر هبط ليكون النقطة الثالثة الملامسة للترند مثل ما ترون في الشارت الثاني ادناه   وننتظر كسره

----------


## splash

واخيرا نرى ان الكسر لم يحدث ، وما حدث هو تقاطع لونق وفرصة للدخول لونق بعد تحقق الشورط   وقد يسال سائل اين الترند الذي بدأ بتقاطع واعتمدت عليه الدخول   فارد مجاوبا في مثل هذه الحالة نرى انه كان هناك اقتراب لالتقاء خطي الموفينج ولكن حدث لهما انفراج وتقريبا هي البديل الوحيد في الشكل لتقاطع الموفينج وبذلك لا نستطيع ان نعتبره ترند صغير ولكنها بداية التصحيح (ريتريسمنت)   نعم في المثال الموضح الاخبار لعبت دورا كبيرا في تحقيق الهدف ولكن في النهاية حبيت اوضح النظرة الفنية للموضوع   ودمتم سالمين   :A012:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي سبلاش حياك وبياك   بالرغم من اني حاولت افهم النقطه التي ذكرتها جيدا الى انني ماطلعته به التالي :  - تقصد ان رسم الترند قد يتوجه السعر الى نقطة قاع كما في المثال لليورو اليوم ثم يرتد منها مكونا نقطة ثالثه هي التي تعتبر الترند . - نحاول ان نصيده على الجهتين اي بما انه لم يستطع ان يكسر لتحت فسيحاول لفوق . هل هذا ما تقصد؟ . بالنسبه لرأيي حاولت ان ارسم الترند الذي ذكرته المنكسر اي المحدد على القمم مثل شارتك الاخير الا انني باعتقادي بانه ترند غير واضح مارايك ؟ ولكن ارى ان الفكره جميله ان لم تكن ممتازه . ولكن يضل في رأيي واعتقادي ان هذا اليوم لا تعتبره قابل للعمل به فنيا بل هو خبر الوظائف والذي كان سيئا جدا وهو المؤثر الاساسي للسوق وكان الخبر مع التوجه العام الحالي من بداية السنه ،  فلاحظ يااخي بان نقطة 120 تقريبا هي فايبو 23 على الويكلي و50على الديلي  :47 47:  وبالرغم من ذلك ضربها للاعلى ولا ادري هل كسرها ام لازال ، وعليه ارى  ليس رسمنا للترند هو المشكله ومثل ما قلت انت مارايك ، ولكن قلي يا سبلاش هل دخلت لونج  :EEK!:  تراك حتكون  :Good:

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحبتي سبلاش و ماجد و جميع الإخوة ، أحب أن أنوه أن طريقة الترند المكسور ما هي إلا إقتباس من طريقة قديمة 
و هي طريقة توماس ديمارك ، وتم التعديل عليها و إضافة المؤشرات بالتجربة و الخبرة حتى صارت إستراتيجية 
و لا أحلى ، و كمان صارت سهلة جدا لأي شخص مع هيك مؤشرات .
ولو رجعنا لأصل الطريقة ، يعني لديمارك وكيفية رسم الترند فهو يهتم بالقمم و القيعان كما تفضل الأخ شبلاش 
لكن ديمارك أكثر دقة حيث يستعمل الهاي و اللاو الترند الهابط يلامس الهاي و الترند الصاعد يلامس اللاو 
أما أنا فأقول الترند الهابط يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات صاعدة ....زرقاء 
و الترند الصاعد يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات نازلة .....حمراء 
و الله أعلم

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    يا سلام خوش استراتيجية جوفو الياباني شنو سوا اكثر من 100 نقطة في اليوم بس  بس عندي سوال ابي رأيكم فيه انه ملاحظ انه ال EUR/USD عكس USD/JPY انتو شنو رايكم يعني اذا الياباني كسر الترند و جفنا شورت نروح حق اليورو نسويه لونق صح كلامي او لا ؟ ارجو التعليق على الشارت المرفق  تحياااتي     :Cool:  <<< والله كبرت قمت اخلي شارتات  ( ملاحظة هذا اول شارت اخليه في حياتي )

----------


## BahraiN

نسيت ارفق لكم بعد الحساب مالي حق اليوم هذا على خفيف بعد :P    كل الفضل يعود للمنتدى و الاعضاء الحلوين الي فيه  :Good:   v v v v v v v V

----------


## klyk

مبروك إلك أخي ، إن شاء الله نشوفهم 300 مليون 
بس أنت خليك نشيط متابع معنا

----------


## BahraiN

افا عليك حبيبتي انشاء الله الكل يوصل لـ 300 مليون وانه راح اتابعكم حتى الموت ههههههه بالتوفيق جميعا يارب

----------


## BahraiN

> بس عندي سوال ابي رأيكم فيه انه ملاحظ انه ال EUR/USD عكس USD/JPY انتو شنو رايكم يعني اذا الياباني كسر الترند و جفنا شورت نروح حق اليورو نسويه لونق صح كلامي او لا ؟ ارجو التعليق على الشارت المرفق

   يا محللين يا كبار يمكن محد لاحظ سوالي عدل كلامي او لا ارجو التعليق و الاجابة للأستفادة  هل الـ USD/JPY عكس EUR/USD  ؟؟  انه في كل الاستراتيجيات تقريبا اجوفهم انهما متعاكسين  ارجو التعليق  تحياتي

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

حياك الله وبياك اخي ماجد صراحة اخجل ان ارحب بك بمنزلك ....فقط انا اعرب لك عن سعادتي لتواجدك هنا مع اخوانك لرص الصفوف والخروج بنتيجة تنفعنا بإذن الله . دعائي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والرزق الطيب الوفير

----------


## splash

> يا سلام خوش استراتيجية جوفو الياباني شنو سوا اكثر من 100 نقطة في اليوم بس  بس عندي سوال ابي رأيكم فيه انه ملاحظ انه ال EUR/USD عكس USD/JPY انتو شنو رايكم يعني اذا الياباني كسر الترند و جفنا شورت نروح حق اليورو نسويه لونق صح كلامي او لا ؟ ارجو التعليق على الشارت المرفق  تحياااتي     <<< والله كبرت قمت اخلي شارتات  ( ملاحظة هذا اول شارت اخليه في حياتي )

     هلا والله ببحريني حياك وبياك   مشاء الله عليك وعيني عليك باردة   وهذا ابسط مثال على ان الاستراتيجية بسيطة وهي  على بساطتها مربحة   ولكن عزيزي تمرس اكثر على رسم الترند فمن شروط الترند الصحيح ان يكون اقرب الى 45 درجة يعني لا حاد ولا منبسط وهذا ما لحظته في شارتك الاول هو شدة انبساط الترند مما يعني اننا لا نعتد عليه  والملاحظة الثانية انك تعتمد على ملامسة شمعتين فقط والاستراتيجية تتطلب 3 شموع ملامسة للترند    بالنسبة لموضوع تلازم الازواج كلامك صحيح ولكن لا يجوز الدخول على زوج مقابل فرصة على زوج اخر ولو كانا متلازمين بنسبة 95% مثل اليورو والفرنك   واولى تدبيل العقود على نفس الزوج مع انها في دائرة الطمع ذاتها وعدم الالتزام بالادارة الصحيحة لراس المال   لماذا ؟ لان كل زوج له حركته الخاصة بمعنى انك قد ترى 3 شموع ملامسة في الترند وقد لا تكون في الزوج الاخر او اي شكل من الاشكال وبالتالي اذا اتت الفرصة في الزوجين يمكنك الدخول بناء على ان الفرصة متاحة في كل زوج على حدة  مع مراقبة الازواج المتلازمة لفهم الحركة فقط

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يااخوان وبياكم 
اخي خليلو حياك اخي وبياك وتشكر بالمناسبه عندي اخ اسمه خليل وتسلم ياالحبيب  
اخي الكريم بحريني يا اخي لازلت مصرا ان السبب ليس كسر الترند وانما خبر الوظائف وفعلا كان السوق ينتظر الخبر كما لاحظت التذبذب طوال اليوم . 
بالنسبه لتلازم الازواج اتفق مع الاخ سبلاش وارى ان الين يختلف عند تحليله عن اليورو ولكن تقارب تحركهما ممكن نظرا لكونهما مرتبطين بشي اسمه الدولار ستجد هناك تشابه في ارتفاعاتهما وانخفاضاتهما .
اما الباوند والفرنك فهما مع اليورو دائما خاصة الفرنك الباوند يختلف في سرعته فهو ينطلق كالصاروخ وخطير .
اخي خالد عذرا حول موضوع اليور ين فكما لاحظت لم يستطع ان يكسر الترند الصاعد وبالتالى ايضا كان ارتفاع ، ولكن يوم امس الاتتفقون معي بانه كان درسا مهما حول طريقة التصرف عند انتظار خبر هام ويا اخوان ارى انه ليس دائما تسلم الجره في وقت الاخبار حيث ان السوق يجن جنونه وممكن يضرب الاستوبات باي اتجاه ولا يتجه في اتجاه واحد ، ارجو ان ننتبه لذلك ومعرفة مدى قوة الخبر مهم جدا وان كنت تحب ان تخاطر فلابأس حط الاستوب 10 نقاط والهدف 40 نقطه يكون افضل هذه وجه نظري وتسلممممووووووووووووون

----------


## kalid

> 

  

> _       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Om_Sara
> 					
> 				     حتى الان و الحمدالله كل شيء ماشي تماام و أتمنى يستمر الحال على هذا و أفضل , و لكن عندي سؤال "ما هي إستراتيجية الدخول ستكون إذا صادف هنالك بياان يصنف بلقوي أو بما يسمي الأحمر .....!!!"  هل في هذه الحالة نتوقف عن الدخول في هذا اليوم ؟؟  _  يفضل عدم الدخول قبل الخبــر القوي بفتره قصيره           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Om_Sara
> 					
> 				 أو ندخل و نغلق العملية قبل صدور البيان القوي على سبيل المثال قبل ساعة من صدورة ؟؟     اذا كانت الدخول قبل الخبـر بفتره كافيـــــه فـ ليس هناك مشكله ولكن يفضل الخروج قبل الخبـر حتى ولو لم يتحقق الهدف             المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Om_Sara
> 					
> 				 أو نتجاهل البيان تجاهل تام و ندخل عادي كباقي الأيام لأن هنالك ستوب لوز موجود ؟؟     على فكره انا يوم الجمعه 2-12 تجاهلت الاخبار الامريكه تماماً ودخلت شورت على الباوند ومع اني عقدي كان محقق ربح قبل الخبر الا انه بمجرد صدور الخبر تفعل وقف الخساره    تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري،،

    أخوي ماجد كلامك صحيح ولو تلاحظ أنا نبهت عليها قبل شهر تقريباً :Regular Smile:    أما اليورو ين فـ كسر الترند وحقق الهدف  بس وقتها ما أحد فاضي له،، كل الشعب يتابعون الحفله اللي سوتها الأخبار :Big Grin:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:  
مشكور يا اخ ماجد كو و الاخ سبلش على توضيح اخطائي و اعطائي المعلومات 
( لا تنسون اني توني مبتدأ ) 
على العموم يعطيكم العافية 
راح اتدرب اكثر على الموضوع 
تحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد 
فعلا اخي تذكرت انك قلت هذا الكلام ماشاء الله عليك اسلوب ممتاز للعمل في ظل الاخبار   :Regular Smile:  بالنسبه لليورو ين عذرا الشارت ليس عندي الان ولكن سارجع له واشوف اللي حصل كيف حقق هدفه ؟؟ وتسلم 
اخي بحريني لاشكر على واجب اخي وكلنا نتعلم وتسلم

----------


## kalid

:47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:

----------


## ماجد كو

اهاه اخي خالد تقصد شارت الاربع ساعات لليورو ين انا افتكرت شارت الساعه وهو اللي غلبني   هل هناك فرصه قادمه لليورو دولار لاحظو الشارت  وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## forexpert

السلام عليكم اخوانى الغاليين...ارجو ان تقبلونى معكم ضيفا بالورشه التى اتشرف بالمشاركه معكم فيها ولكن اعذرونى ساكون غير منتظم بسبب ضيق الوقت فى  الامتحانات :48 48:   :48 48:     وتفضلوا شارت الدولار فرنك اعتقد انه فى فرصه ولو ان الترند المرسوم لم يتم اختباره الا مرتين فقط وهذا يقلل من مصداقيته,لكن بما ان الاخ ماجدكو نبه انو فى فرصه على اليورو  طبعا اكيد فى العكس على الفرنك..كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

EUR/USD  SHORT/ SELL  ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة القادمة لتاكيد التقاطع والدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة       :A012:

----------


## forexpert

لا اعلم ان كنتم تشتغلوا بهذا الزوج ولا لا...لكن فى ترند محترم جدا على شارت الساعه ممكن يكسره السعر علما بان هذا الزوج فى رالى للاسفل منذ ان تكونت شمعه الevenning star وسار للاسفل اكثر من 150 نقطه ....اذا كسر الزوج هذا الترند على شارت الساعه فسيبدا بالتصحيح ..والاهداف 38.2 % و 50% فايبو من بدايه الحركه التنازليه كما هو موضح بالشارت...

----------


## splash

> EUR/USD SHORT/ SELLننتظر افتتاح الشمعة القادمة لتاكيد التقاطع والدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة

  تحققت شروط الدخول بعد افتتاح الشمعة التالية لشمعة التقاطع وكان الدخول من 1.2087الهدف 1.2047الاستوب 1.2127 :A012:

----------


## SARHAN

:A015:   كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا ً دولار الفرنكممكن بعد ساعه أعتقد من الآنمع أحترامي لآرائكم

----------


## SARHAN

أخي الكريم Forexpert  لم أرى مشاركتك ،، عذرا وأسمحلي أن تكون مشاركتي تأكيد لكلامك فقط ...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

بالتوفيق للجميع  حياك اخي فوركسبرت، شارتات حلوه وانا اخوك  اخي سبلاش لاحظ الشارت لليورو ولاحظو جميعا اي ترند منهما هو الاصح بالرغم من ان دخولك صحيح حيث ان تقاطع الموفينج لم يتاكد الا باغلاق الساعه السابقه (على فكره رجع السعر مره اخرى للثمانينات  :Regular Smile:  )وتسلموووووووون

----------


## splash

> بالتوفيق للجميع

  

> حياك اخي فوركسبرت، شارتات حلوه وانا اخوك اخي سبلاش لاحظ الشارت لليورو ولاحظو جميعا اي ترند منهما هو الاصح بالرغم من ان دخولك صحيح حيث ان تقاطع الموفينج لم يتاكد الا باغلاق الساعه السابقه (على فكره رجع السعر مره اخرى للثمانينات  )وتسلموووووووون

    حياك الله ماجد    طبعا بكون متحيز جدا لما اقول لك ان اللي تحت هو الاصح  :Regular Smile:    في البداية كلهم صح مادام ملامسين 3 شمعات ولكن ما دعاني لاعتماد هذا الترند هو درجة الميلان وانت تعلم انه كل ما قاربت الـ 45 اعتد بها اكثر اضافة الى انه الاكبر (في حدود يوم او يومين)وكلما كبر الترند كلما كان اقوى  :Good:        اما بخصوص رجوع السعر نعم واعتقد بسبب الاخبار وارجو ان تكون طفيفة فقد اتت لصالح الدولار قي مؤشر PMI بـ52,2 مقابل 50,7 للتوقعات  :Frown:    ولكن اعتقد والله اعلم ان لم يكن الخبر مؤثرا سيرتد السعر من خطوط الموفينج والتي يستعملها السعر كدعم ومقاومة    تحياتي القلبية

----------


## forexpert

> أخي الكريم Forexpert لم أرى مشاركتك ،، عذرا     وأسمحلي أن تكون مشاركتي تأكيد لكلامك فقط ...

 حياك الله اخى السهران....ان شاء الله نكون دائما متفقين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## SARHAN

أعتقد هذا ما تقصد أخي ماجدكو    أرجو التصحيح لو كان خطأ

----------


## Om_Sara

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  هذي فرصة على شارت الفرانك السويسري .... في إنتظار الكسر ..... الرجاء التصحيح او التأكيد

----------


## ميتاستوك8

بارك الله فيك اخوي

----------


## forexpert

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  هذي فرصة على شارت الفرانك السويسري .... في إنتظار الكسر ..... الرجاء التصحيح او التأكيد

 فعلا هناك فرصه على الفرنك ...ولكن حاولى اختى الكريمه ان تتدربى على رسم الترند كما بالصوره

----------


## ميتاستوك8

بارك الله فيكم اسم الموضوع الترند المكسور يذكرني بمسلسل كويتي قديم اسمه  
الابريق المكسور الله يعديها على خير

----------


## Om_Sara

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة   شكرا لك أخي فوركسبرت على ردك و ملاحظتك في عين الاعتبار.  هل هذه فرصة مرتقبة على شارت السترليني في انتظار التقاطع والكسر ..... الرجاء التصحيح او التأكيد

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة   شكرا لك أخي فوركسبرت على ردك و ملاحظتك في عين الاعتبار.  هل هذه فرصة مرتقبة على شارت السترليني في انتظار التقاطع والكسر ..... الرجاء التصحيح او التأكيد

  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## forexpert

حياك الله اختى الكريمه....ما شاء الله الترند مرسوم تمام فى شارتك المرفق للاسترلينى :Good:  
فعلا هى فرصه مرتقبه على الاسترلينى ونحن بانتظار الكسر ...اكيد تلاحظين ان السوق نائم جدا 
ومتذبذب اليوم...فقد تم الدخول على اليورو شورت والفرنك السويسرى لونج بعد ان كسر كل منهما 
الترند الخاص به...والسوق من بعد كسر الترند لم يتحرك سوى 20 نقطه فقط...اظن ان غدا  
سينطلق السعر سواء لليورو او الاسترلينى او الفرنك...اذا تاكد كسر ترند الاسترلينى وتاكدت 
شروط الدخول ستكون فرصه جيده جدا باذن الله لكن اظن ان الحركه ستكون غدا باذن الله :Regular Smile:

----------


## klyk

:A015:  
كيف يكون حال الفرص لو كانت ويكلي ؟
-الترند الهابط يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء صاعدة 
-تم كسر الترند 
- إقتراب التقاطع و إن شاء الله سوف يحدث 
- و إذا تم التقاطع راح يكون المونتم معه بإذن الله  
أرجح أنه سوف يحدث التقاطع لسبب واحد و أعتقد أنه مقنع ، وهو أن الحركة الأسبوعية شكلت 
موجة أليوت دافهة نحو الأسفر و أخر قاع يمثل الموجة 5 و هذا ما يجعل السوق بحاجة لتصحيح 
و على الأقل ب3 موجات أي و بي و سي ، و الهدف بإذن الله حسابيا هو 1.2519
و ننتظر ، بس ما بدي تصير كلها على الوكلي ها 
يلا الله معكم

----------


## kalid

> كيف يكون حال الفرص لو كانت ويكلي ؟

 وتسأل بعـــــد اكيــــد أحلى وأحلى وأنت أحلى منها :Wink Smile:   بس لا يشوفها سبلاش،، لو شاف الشارت بـ يسوي مظاهره  أنا مره حطيت شارت ديلي كان بـ يطردني من الموضوع  اجل  وش بـ يسوي إذا شاف ويكلي  الله يستـــــر بس :47 47:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## klyk

الله يستر

----------


## splash

:48 48:  بنمشيها عشان العيد بس جد حلوه على عوايدك كل عام وانتم بالف خير وعساكم من العايدين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Abu Narjes

:A006:  
فرصه قادمه ان شاء الله... 
ارجو التعليق...

----------


## BahraiN

> فرصه قادمه ان شاء الله... 
> ارجو التعليق...

    :Good:  
انه قاعد انتضر تقاطع خطوط الافرج 
بالتوفيق لنا انشاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## حكيم سلماني

[QUOTE=Abu Narjes] :A006:  
فرصه قادمه ان شاء الله... 
ارجو التعليق... *ماهو الزوج في الشارت المرفق لا استطيع تميزه وماههي الفتره الزمنيه شكلها شورت زي العسل  *

----------


## Om_Sara

مشكورين اخواني على ردودكم الايجابية جداُ و تفاعلكم المشجع , الشكر لكم فرداُ فرداُ لا يفيكم حقكم و لطفكم ,  و هذا فرصة الإسترليني تقترب 1- حصل الكسر لأسفل  2- المومنتيوم تحت الخط  3 - باقي التقاطع بشكل واضح  ارجوا منكم التأكيد أو التصحيح , خالص الشكر و التحية لكم

----------


## Abu Narjes

[QUOTE=حكيم سلماني] 

> فرصه قادمه ان شاء الله... 
> ارجو التعليق... *ماهو الزوج في الشارت المرفق لا استطيع تميزه وماههي الفتره الزمنيه شكلها شورت زي العسل*

  
اخي الكريم ... هذا زوج ال GBPUSD  و الفتره هي شارت الساعه...

----------


## BahraiN

فرصة قادمة على الـ Usd/jpy ؟ بس ممكن احد يخبرني كيف نرسم الترند في هذه الحالة ؟ ارجو التعليق على الشارت

----------


## Abu Narjes

> فرصة قادمة على الـ Usd/jpy ؟    بس ممكن احد يخبرني كيف نرسم الترند في هذه الحالة ؟ ارجو التعليق على الشارت

 تفضل اخي .. و نحن بانتضار التقاطع ان شاء الله تعالى..

----------


## BahraiN

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ابو نرجس يعطيك العافية

----------


## kalid

> فرصة قادمة على الـ Usd/jpy ؟ بس ممكن احد يخبرني كيف نرسم الترند في هذه الحالة ؟ ارجو التعليق على الشارت

 &  

> تفضل اخي .. و نحن بانتضار التقاطع ان شاء الله تعالى..

    نصحيه لـ وجه الله  إبعدوا عن هذا الزوج فـ هو ألد أعداء الإستراتيجيه وإحنا تاركينه من زمااااان وإذا مشى معك مره فـ راح يمشي ضدك عشر مرات  :A012:    تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> تحققت شروط الدخول بعد افتتاح الشمعة التالية لشمعة التقاطع   وكان الدخول من 1.2087 الهدف 1.2047 الاستوب 1.2127

    مبروك العيدية للي دخل   +40 نقطة [/center]

----------


## BahraiN

اعتقد انها فرصة على EUR/CDA

----------


## Om_Sara

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  اليوم أعطاني ستووب على الفترة الصباحية  الأن هل هذي فرصة حقيقية للإسترليني ؟؟ أرجوا التأكيد أو التصحيح

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد انها فرصه على الاسترليني 
ارجو تصحيح الرسمه من الخبراء ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## dahoomi

حان وقت الدخول على الاسترليني والله اعلم
ارجو التصحيح ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BahraiN

> اعتقد انها فرصة على EUR/CDA

       :Cool:  تحقق الهدف بعون الله  الأن 39 نقطة

----------


## dahoomi

> تحقق الهدف بعون الله  الأن 39 نقطة [/center]

  :015:  1000 مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## حكيم سلماني

[QUOTE=dahoomi]حان وقت الدخول على الاسترليني والله اعلم
ارجو التصحيح ولكم جزيل الشكر[/QUO *اعتقد انها فرصه طيبه ان شاء الله ولكن اعتقد والله اعلم ان انتظار شمعه اخري تحت الترند حتكوت افضل لتاكيد الدخول خصوصا وان السعر يقف علي مستوي 23 فبيوناتشي منثلي*  TE]

----------


## splash

[QUOTE=حكيم سلماني] 

> حان وقت الدخول على الاسترليني والله اعلم

  

> ارجو التصحيح ولكم جزيل الشكر[/QUO *اعتقد انها فرصه طيبه ان شاء الله ولكن اعتقد والله اعلم ان انتظار شمعه اخري تحت الترند حتكوت افضل لتاكيد الدخول خصوصا وان السعر يقف علي مستوي 23 فبيوناتشي منثلي*  TE]

 اخي حكيم صحيح يجب الدخول مع افتتاح شمعة الساعة تحت الترند  لتاكيد الكسر

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:    :A015:   *حبيب قلبي اسبلاش والله يا اخي لما شفت اسمك ابشرت ان شاء الله يكسر ونعيد باربعين نقطه   *

----------


## splash

الله يحيك ويبقيك اخي حكيمعيدنا من اليورو وين كنت ؟!  :Regular Smile:  تصدق الشروط مكتملة من الشمعة الماضية ولكن لان السعر في منطقة سايد واي احسن ننتظر شمعة اخرى مع اني افضل عدم الدخول قبل 7625 لانها شكلت دعم جيد معليش خلي كم نقطة تروح :A012:

----------


## splash

بانتظار شمعة اخرى     :A012:

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  اليوم أعطاني ستووب على الفترة الصباحية  الأن هل هذي فرصة حقيقية للإسترليني ؟؟ أرجوا التأكيد أو التصحيح

 الله يعوض عليك اختي بس الباوند أعطانا إشارة إنعكاس قبل ما يضرب الستوب ورجع لـ مناطق الدخول،، بس يمكن ما كنتي قدام الجهاز  وأقولها وأكررها إذا تحققت شروط الإستراتيجيه ودخلنا ثم بعد ذلك حدث تقاطع لـ خطوط الموفينق عكس دخولنا من الأفضل الخروج مع أقرب رجوع لـ السعر لـ منطقة الدخول  :A012:   وكل عام وأنتم بخيــــر  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Om_Sara

> الله يعوض عليك اختي  بس الباوند أعطانا إشارة إنعكاس قبل ما يضرب الستوب ورجع لـ مناطق الدخول،، بس يمكن ما كنتي قدام الجهاز  وأقولها وأكررها إذا تحققت شروط الإستراتيجيه ودخلنا ثم بعد ذلك حدث تقاطع لـ خطوط الموفينق عكس دخولنا من الأفضل الخروج مع أقرب رجوع لـ السعر لـ منطقة الدخول   وكل عام وأنتم بخيــــر  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 أهلين فيك أخوي خالد يعطيك الف عاافية على توضيحك المهم جدااااُ .... ((مش ضروري ننتظر يضرب اللستووب لوز يعني  نخرج بخسارة قليلة لو تقاطع الموفينج بلعكس ))  :Good:    لك جزيل شكري أستاذ خالد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Om_Sara

هذا أخر تحديث للفرصة المرتقبة على الإسترليني ..قد تكتمل مع الشمعة القادمة... الرجاء التأكيد أو التصحيح .  على أمل تعويض خسارتي في حسابي الحقيقي  في هذا العيد ..... أرجوا تحديد الهدف المتوقع الوصول إليه

----------


## dahoomi

بالنسبه لي دخلت قبل 3 ساعات على 1.7645 وخرجت بعشر نقاط   على امل الدخول مع الشمعه القادمه واكتمال الشروط

----------


## dahoomi

راحت الشمعه الطويله اعتقد الرسمه الاولى للترند هي الصحيحه
ارجو من الاخوان توضيح نقاط الدخول

----------


## BahraiN

> هذا أخر تحديث للفرصة المرتقبة على الإسترليني ..قد تكتمل مع الشمعة القادمة... الرجاء التأكيد أو التصحيح .  على أمل تعويض خسارتي في حسابي الحقيقي في هذا العيد ..... أرجوا تحديد الهدف المتوقع الوصول إليه

 انشاء الله راح تعوضين الخسارة يا ام سارة 
اهم شي انك ما تأيسي فالخسارة شي طبيعي خلي عندج إرادة قوية 
بالتوفيق 
تحياتي

----------


## kalid

بسم الله توكلنا عليــــه  :A012:

----------


## Abu Narjes

:A006:     :A015:   بالنسبه الى زوج GPB\USD  اخوتي اتمنى ان تنتظروا حتى يتحقق الالتقاء على زوج ال EUR\GPB  لان هذين الزوجين توامين عكسيين كما وضحت في الصور...

----------


## kalid

> بالنسبه الى زوج GPB\USD  اخوتي اتمنى ان تنتظروا حتى يتحقق الالتقاء على زوج ال EUR\GPB لان هذين الزوجين توامين عكسيين كما وضحت في الصور...

 أخوي أبو نرجس  أرحب فيــك في رحاب الإستراتيجيه :Regular Smile:    وإذا تبي نصحيـــة مجرب للإستراتيجيه لاتنظر للأزواج الأخرى عند دخولك على زوج حتى لوكان من الازواج التي ترتبط مع غيرها بصوره طرديه أو عكسيــــه ويمكن الأخوان يأيدوني في هـ الكلام  وهذا الباوند خرجت منه بـ 40 نقطه ولله الحمد والمنّه  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

> بسم الله توكلنا عليــــه

 تم تحقيق الهدف اخي خالد ولله الحمد +40

----------


## kalid

> تم تحقيق الهدف اخي خالد ولله الحمد +40

 ألف مبروك أخوي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

ماشاء الله تبارك الله    موفقين ياشباب

----------


## dahoomi

أعتقد انها فرصه مكتملة الشروط في دولار/استرالي
ننتظر رأي الاخوان

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه مرتقبه على اليورو/ دولار وننتظر افتتاح الشمعه

----------


## dahoomi

شروط الدخول مكتمله لليورو دولار أعتقد حان وقت الدخول

----------


## Om_Sara

مبرووك لكل من أخذ +40 من الإسترليني ...  ما رأئيكم هل هذه فرصة حقيقية على اليورو ؟؟  أرجوا التأكيد أو التصحيح

----------


## BahraiN

أرجو التعليق
تحياااااااتي

----------


## Abu Narjes

اخت ام ساره ... لقد تحققت الشروط  ولا ارى داعي للانتظار اكثر على اليورو دولار...

----------


## Abu Narjes

> أخوي أبو نرجس  أرحب فيــك في رحاب الإستراتيجيه   وإذا تبي نصحيـــة مجرب للإستراتيجيه لاتنظر للأزواج الأخرى عند دخولك على زوج حتى لوكان من الازواج التي ترتبط مع غيرها بصوره طرديه أو عكسيــــه ويمكن الأخوان يأيدوني في هـ الكلام  وهذا الباوند خرجت منه بـ 40 نقطه ولله الحمد والمنّه  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

 شكرا  لك اخي الكريم , لاكن ارجوك لاحض الصوره... انها مؤيده لما قلت سابقا...

----------


## Brave

:A006:   
يا ريت الاخوان جميعا يعطوني رايهم في شارت الاربع ساعات Gbp/usd

----------


## dahoomi

شورت دولار فرنك الشروط مكتمله
للي مالحق اليورو

----------


## BahraiN

الحمد لله تحقق الهدف مع EUR/USD اغلقت الصفقة +25الحمد لله تحقق الهدف مع USD/JPY اغلقت الصفقة +20الحمد لله تحقق الهدف مع AUD/USD اغلقت الصفقة +10 تحياتي

----------


## dahoomi

> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف مع EUR/USD اغلقت الصفقة +25   
> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف مع USD/JPY اغلقت الصفقة +20
> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف مع AUD/USD اغلقت الصفقة +10    
> تحياتي

  1000 مبروووووووووووك

----------


## SARHAN

:A015:    الدولار فرنك

----------


## dahoomi

الف مبروووووووووووك تحقق هدف اليورو وخرجت +40
وتحقق هدف الاسترالي +40
وهدف الفرنك +40

----------


## klyk

ألف مبروك للجميع

----------


## BahraiN

> الف مبروووووووووووك تحقق هدف اليورو وخرجت +40
> وتحقق هدف الاسترالي +40
> وهدف الفرنك +40

   
100000 الف مبروك انشاء الله دوم  :001:

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم 
فرصة أعتقد أنها جميلة ، تأخرنا في الدخول ، لكن ما عليها ممكن ، في الغد يبدأ التداول بتشكيل لاو الغد عند حدود 1.7600 و يكون الدخول هناك هو الأفضل على الإطلاق 
أما الهدف فهو هاي يوم غد المتوقع 1.7737 ، هذه التوقعات إذا أغلق السوق في حدود 
40---50 ، طبعا التوقع الصح بعد إغلاق السوق ، لكني لا أستطيع البقاء إلى هذا الوقت 
فقمت بالحساب الأن 
أنا سأضع أوردر شراء من 1.7600 ، الوقف 1.7545
و الهدف 1.7700
في الإنتظار 
الله يوفقنا

----------


## klyk

فرصة مرتقبة على الإسترليني 
ننتظر كسر الترند

----------


## nedal

الحمد لله تم الدخول لونق على الاسترليني ومحقق الان 24 نقطة

----------


## dahoomi

أعتقد الفرصه التي اشار لها الاخ خالد في الباوند/دولار مكتملة الشروط
وافتتحت الشمعه ملامسه خط الترند
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## kalid

> أعتقد الفرصه التي اشار لها الاخ خالد في الباوند/دولار مكتملة الشروط
> وافتتحت الشمعه ملامسه خط الترند
> أرجو التصحيح

  :EEK!:   :EEK!:    أخويdahoomi  لا تتبلاني لو سمحت أنا ما أشرت لـ أي فرصه اليوم :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:  أخونا klyk هو اللي أشار للفرصـــه مشكوراً وعلى فكره أنا كنت راح أدخل على تريند آخر ولكـــن فرق معي 4نقاط لـ تفعيل الاوردر وتحقق الهدف لها :Regular Smile:   وصراحــــة أنا ما نزلت الشارت هنا لأن التريند معفـّط شوي  وبناءً عليـــه أرى والعلم عند الله أن اللونق للباوند على الإستراتيجيه إنتهــــى  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

العتب ع النظر اخوي خالد
ترندات وشارتات  :Big Grin: 
 دوخنا وراح التركيز :Regular Smile:

----------


## SARHAN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  صباح الخير أخواني وأخواتي  أليست فرصة جيده على اليورو / فرنك شارت الأربع ساعات   أرجو التصحيح ،، وأفادتي بكم تكون الأهداف والوقف عند أستخدام شارت الأربع ساعات

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   صباح الخير أخواني وأخواتي  أليست فرصة جيده على اليورو / فرنك شارت الأربع ساعات   أرجو التصحيح ،، وأفادتي بكم تكون الأهداف والوقف عند أستخدام شارت الأربع ساعات

  :015:   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته صيده رائعه أخوي SARHAN ومع إني ما أشتغل على هذا الزوج إلا أن الفرصـه مغريه جداً ياليت تكثرون من الفرص على شارت الاربع ساعات ودي أغيض بعض الناس :Tongue Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:    بس وش رايك أخوي في التريند بعد التعديل؟؟  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## aalawee

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته صيده رائعه أخوي SARHAN ومع إني ما أشتغل على هذا الزوج إلا أن الفرصـه مغريه جداً ياليت تكثرون من الفرص على شارت الاربع ساعات ودي أغيض بعض الناس    بس وش رايك أخوي في التريند بعد التعديل؟؟  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

  
انت بس حط النقطة والستوب والهدف   :Regular Smile:  
واللي عاوز تغيظه بيدخل معاك في الصفقة   :Regular Smile:    :Good:

----------


## splash

> ياليت تكثرون من الفرص على شارت الاربع ساعات ودي أغيض بعض الناس

   ما ادري احد طراني ؟!  اسمع اربع ساعات في الترند المكسور     :48 48:   :Good:  
!!!!!

----------


## kalid

ياهلا والله اخوي علاوي على كذا بـ أعبي لك الموضوع شارتات اربع ساعات  عشان تشرفنا وبالنسبــه للدخول والهدف فـ ليس المسؤول بـ أعلم من السائل ولكـــــــن إغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 1.5478 مطمئن جداً للدخول  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> ما ادري احد طراني ؟! اسمع اربع ساعات في الترند المكسور      
> !!!!![/center]

 أخوي سبلاش من وين جبت هـ الرد بـ صرااااحه أول مره أشوفه :75 75:   ما أذكر إني كتبت هالرد :50 50:   أكيـــــد فيه شي غلط<<< ما يعرف يصرّف أبد :Big Grin:    بس ترى أنا مالي دخل أخونا  سرحان  هو اللي نزل الشارت :Wink Smile:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

تصدق لو اني ما التزمت لك اني ماراح اشتغل غير في فريم الساعة  :47 47:    كان براويك المغايظ كيف  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  وبشتغل على شارت 5 دقايق    :Regular Smile:    الله يهديك تبي تطفش الرجال (سرحان) توه داخل علينا ويقول يا لطيف  الحين يفكر انه في غول واقف على اللي يشتغل في شارت الاربع ساعات   همسة  لسرحان : ترى في غول اسمه سبلاش ما يحب غير فريم الساعة لان ملف الاستراتيجية يقول كذه وبعد ما يتمكن الواحد مننا ممكن يشتغل على اي فريم    تحياتي القلبية

----------


## SARHAN

أوفففففففففف  :Frown:   :Frown:   والله خفت وتفاجأت باللي صار!!!!!!  تحياتي وأحتراماتي لكم جميعاًطبعا لم ندخل بالصفقه بعد .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    لأهمية أختراق النقطة التي تفضل بها أخي الفاضل خالد وأتمنى منكم أخواني الكرام في حال أختراق هذه النقطه .. تحديد لنا الهدف والوقف أحتراماتي للجميع   :Angry Smile:  نفسي أفتن عليك بس خليني ساكت  :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:  وسلملي على البالتولك  :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:  ويقولي لا ترقمني ماسنجر  :Angry Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> أعتقد الفرصه التي اشار لها الاخklyk في الباوند/دولار مكتملة الشروط
> وافتتحت الشمعه ملامسه خط الترند
> أرجو التصحيح

 تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد +40

----------


## BahraiN

فرصة على EUR/JPY

----------


## BahraiN

فرصة على AUD/NZD

----------


## dahoomi

BahraiNأعتقد رسمة ترند اليورو / ين كتالي 
والدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه 
والا ايش رايك

----------


## kalid

أقوووول  شباااااب بالله تفاهموا مع هــ التريند   من أمس وأنا أتابعه وإلى ألحين وهو قاعد يستهبل :48 48:   ونزلت الشارت قبل ما يكسر التريند لأني مواصل وفي أي لحظه يمكن أنام فــ ما ودي يفوتكم وأبيكم تبردون حرتي فيـــه :Big Grin:    :A012:   أكتب الرد وعيوني تشتغل وتطفى،،يعني استروا ما واجهتوا إذا شفتوا شي غلط :Regular Smile:   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## Abu Narjes

> أقوووول شباااااب  بالله تفاهموا مع هــ التريند  من أمس وأنا أتابعه وإلى ألحين وهو قاعد يستهبل  ونزلت الشارت قبل ما يكسر التريند لأني مواصل وفي أي لحظه يمكن أنام فــ ما ودي يفوتكم وأبيكم تبردون حرتي فيـــه    أكتب الرد وعيوني تشتغل وتطفى،،يعني استروا ما واجهتوا إذا شفتوا شي غلط  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري

     اخي الكريم ... اول ما بديت اتعامل في هذه الاستراتيجيه نصحني احد الاخوه ان ابتعد عن هذا الزوج, لانه لا يحترم هذه الاستراتيجيه في معضم الاحيان... و وجدت في كلامه الكثير من الصحه..

----------


## dahoomi

ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة القادمه الدولار/كندي فوق الترند

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه منتظره على الاسترليني/ دولار
اتمنى ان تكون الرسمه صحيحه واذا في غلط ارجو من الاخوان التصحيح وشكرا

----------


## dahoomi

كذلك كانت مع الشمعه الحاليه صفقة الاسترالي/دولار
التقاطع حصل مع الشمعه الاخيره بس كنت متخوف من صحة رسمة الترند

----------


## kalid

> اخي الكريم ... اول ما بديت اتعامل في هذه الاستراتيجيه نصحني احد الاخوه ان ابتعد عن هذا الزوج, لانه لا يحترم هذه الاستراتيجيه في معضم الاحيان... و وجدت في كلامه الكثير من الصحه..

 ليييش لا؟؟ بس يمكن قصدك الدولار ين وليس الباوند ين لان هالزوج ماشي مع الاستراتيجيه تمااااام ولا أبالغ إن قلت أنه من أفضل الازواج بالنسبه للإستراتيجيه بعد الباوند دولار  بـ النسبه لي خلال شهر نوفمبر ونصف ديسمبر دخلت على الباوند ين تقريباً سبع مرات 5حققت الهدف واثنتان تفعل وقف الخساره((واحده منها بسبب الاخبار))  وما يعجبني في هـ الزوج إنه حامي حامي يحقق لك الهدف في شمعه ولا شمعتين هااااه وش رايك يستاهل أننا نشتغل عليـــه ولا  لا؟؟ :Regular Smile:   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> فرصه منتظره على الاسترليني/ دولار

  

> اتمنى ان تكون الرسمه صحيحه واذا في غلط ارجو من الاخوان التصحيح وشكرا

 الاخ دحومي الاخبار تقتل الشارت يفضل الابتعاد عن المتاجرة اليوم وجميع التوصيات اليوم على الاسترليني اتت ملغية وكانت عبارة الزوج اليوم خطر جدا حبيت اضيف اذا رجعت للشارت مرة اخرى ستجد ان السعر بعيد جدا عن تقاطع الموفينج وذلك بسبب جنون السوق اليوم ويجب ان تعلم جيدا ان الاستراتيجية ليست فقط كسر ترند فللموفينج اعتبار ولابد للسع ان يرجع لخط الموفينج يعني مخاطرة

----------


## dahoomi

> الاخ دحومي الاخبار تقتل الشارت  يفضل الابتعاد عن المتاجرة اليوم  وجميع التوصيات اليوم على الاسترليني اتت ملغية وكانت عبارة الزوج اليوم خطر جدا      حبيت اضيف اذا رجعت للشارت مرة اخرى ستجد ان السعر بعيد جدا عن تقاطع الموفينج وذلك بسبب جنون السوق اليوم ويجب ان تعلم جيدا ان الاستراتيجية ليست فقط كسر ترند فللموفينج اعتبار ولابد للسع ان يرجع لخط الموفينج يعني مخاطرة

 اشكرك على الملاحظه القيمه
ومشكور على ردك اخي سبلاش

----------


## splash

> اشكرك على الملاحظه القيمه
> ومشكور على ردك اخي سبلاش

 لا شكر على واجب  :Regular Smile:    لاخظ معي الان كيف ان السعر رجع ولو قليلا للموفينج  وقليلا باعتبار ان الموفينج مؤشر يتبع السعر ولكن كان يجب على السعر ملامسته   وهنا اعتقد ان الدخول يعتبر لاغي باعتبار ان الزوج قد استنفذ مسيرته في اتجاه واحد وعليه التصحيح  فننتظر فرصة اخرى ان شاء الله    :A012:

----------


## kalid

ما رأيكم؟؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## sar635

اخي سبلاش نشكرك انت والاخوان على ماتقدمونه من متابعة لهذه الاستراتيجية نسأل الله ان يجزي صاحبها كل خير 
اخي سبلاش ذكرت انه يوجد عبارة خطر جدا على زوج الباوند دولار ممكن اعرف اين اجدها ولك خالص الشكر

----------


## splash

> اخي سبلاش نشكرك انت والاخوان على ماتقدمونه من متابعة لهذه الاستراتيجية نسأل الله ان يجزي صاحبها كل خير 
> اخي سبلاش ذكرت انه يوجد عبارة خطر جدا على زوج الباوند دولار ممكن اعرف اين اجدها ولك خالص الشكر

   لازم الاحراج يعني  :47 47:    اخي الكريم وردت في غير هذا المنتدى  :47 47:    ولكن هذا ما ورد لدينا في موضوع خطوط الدعم والمقاومة للاخ الفاضل بن فريحان   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...id=17487&stc=1

----------


## sar635

المعذرة اخي سبلاش

----------


## splash

> المعذرة اخي سبلاش

 ياعمي اتغشمر معك انت بعدك ما شفت شي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## sar635

من فضلكم يا أخوان كيف أدرج الشارت في المشاركة

----------


## klyk

> فرصة مرتقبة على الإسترليني 
> ننتظر كسر الترند

 الحمد لله 40 نقطة

----------


## klyk

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصة أعتقد أنها جميلة ، تأخرنا في الدخول ، لكن ما عليها ممكن ، في الغد يبدأ التداول بتشكيل لاو الغد عند حدود 1.7600 و يكون الدخول هناك هو الأفضل على الإطلاق 
> أما الهدف فهو هاي يوم غد المتوقع 1.7737 ، هذه التوقعات إذا أغلق السوق في حدود 
> 40---50 ، طبعا التوقع الصح بعد إغلاق السوق ، لكني لا أستطيع البقاء إلى هذا الوقت 
> فقمت بالحساب الأن 
> أنا سأضع أوردر شراء من 1.7600 ، الوقف 1.7545
> و الهدف 1.7700
> في الإنتظار 
> الله يوفقنا

 تفعل العقد و رجع إلى 23 نقطة خسارة ، وهو الأن في نقطة الدخول 
حذاري ، هناك ترند جيد تشكل على شارت الأربع ساعات ، لكن الموفينج لم يتم التقاطع 
أرى و الله أعلم ، لو تم تقاطع الموفينج ، نغلق العقد بأقل خسارة ممكنة 
أما إذا لم يتم تقاطع الموفينج ، فننتظر هدفنا و الي هو 1.7700 إن شاء الله 
في الإنتظار .

----------


## klyk

> من فضلكم يا أخوان كيف أدرج الشارت في المشاركة

 تحفظ الصورة في جهازك ، عند إضافة الرد تنزل للتحكم بالملفات المرفقة ، و من هاك ترفع الملف الي حفظته .
الطريقة سهلة تحتاج بعض الممارسة فقط 
الله معين

----------


## klyk

هذا هو الترند الي تكلمت عنه 
حذاري

----------


## SARHAN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الخير لكم جميعاً أعتقد أن هناك فرصتين على شارتـــــــــ  :75 75:  الأربع الساعات  الفرصتين على اليورو دولار الدولار فرنك  خلونا نجربهم ... يمكن بعد الحركة العاموديه للشموع أمس تكونت لنا فرص أكثر على شارت الأربع ساعات  وبعد كدا ما حجيب الا شارت الساعه  :Regular Smile:    ياريت تعطوني رأيكم    أحتراماتي للجميع

----------


## Om_Sara

هذا فرصة على المجنون ......... ارجوا التأكيد أو التصحيح

----------


## kalid

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الخير لكم جميعاً  أعتقد أن هناك فرصتين على شارتـــــــــ  الأربع الساعات  الفرصتين على  اليورو دولار  الدولار فرنك   خلونا نجربهم ... يمكن بعد الحركة العاموديه للشموع أمس تكونت لنا فرص أكثر على شارت الأربع ساعات   وبعد كدا ما حجيب الا شارت الساعه    ياريت تعطوني رأيكم    أحتراماتي للجميع

   إيـــه القمال ده ياراااااقل دنت كده زي السكّره :Good:    فرصـــه الدولار فرنك إستوت وصارت جاهزه للدخول أما اليورو فرنك فـ هي في طور الإنتهاء<<<< إنت بس شوف كلمة طور وإغسل يدك :Big Grin:    يفضل أن يكون دخولنا على أحدهما فقط   :A012:

----------


## kalid

> هذا فرصة على المجنون ......... ارجوا التأكيد أو التصحيح

 رايتك بيضاء يا أم ساره فرصه رائعه :Good:    والحمدلله لحقت عليها :Regular Smile:     تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## خالد الفهد

> طور الإنتهاء

 حلوة طور الإنتهاءتسمح لي استخدمها في مواضيعي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## kalid

> حلوة طور الإنتهاء     تسمح لي استخدمها في مواضيعي

    :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   لالالالالالا ماني مصدددددق ابوفهد بـ شحمه ولحمه يشرف موضوعنا وش هالنور اللي جانا  صب القهوه يا ولــد وهاااات القدوع حلفت ما تطلع من الموضوع إلا وأنت ماخذ واجبك أنا طالبك قل تم :Regular Smile:    وبعدين الله يحفظك انا اطاردك من موضوع لـ موضوع  ومن رد لـ رد كود أتعلم منك شي  وأنت جاي تستأذن تأخذ كلمـــه  ترى ماني متأكد من وين جايبها  يعني شكلي والله اعلم زارفها من احد مواضيعك قبل سنه :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  يعني  واحد مثلي  وش يعرفه بـ هالكلمات الصعبه :47 47:    بس على كذا بـ أخلي الاستراتيجيه وأتفرغ للكلمات الخنفشاريه لعل وعسى تشرفنا بزياره ثانيــــه :75 75:     على فكره أنا إلى الحين مو مصدق أنك مشرفنا هنا  :Regular Smile:    تقبل كامل إحترامي وتقديري،،

----------


## خالد الفهد

تم  :Regular Smile:  انا لي فترة ادخل الموضوع وانهل من معينكم العذب .. وقد آثرت الصمت لكي استمتع دون ضجيج قلمي ولكنه أبى واتهمني اليوم بالانانية  واجبرني على ان اهمس بهمسة تدُل على وجودي :::

----------


## kalid

> تم       انا لي فترة ادخل الموضوع وانهل من معينكم العذب .. وقد آثرت الصمت لكي استمتع دون ضجيج قلمي   ولكنه أبى واتهمني اليوم بالانانية واجبرني على ان اهمس بهمسة تدُل على وجودي     :::

 مرحبــــ 1000ــــــاً ألف والله انك شرفتنا بمتابعتك وشرفتنا بوجودك ولا تحرمنا من ملاحظاتك وبعدين الكلمـه اللي فوق قوووويه وكبييييره بعد وتجاوزاً مني بـ أعتبرها مجامله  لكن لا تنسى أنكم انتم من علمنا ألف باء الفوركس فـ العين لايمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تعلى على الحاجب   وأما ما أسميته ضجيج قلمك فإننا نفضله على إبداعات الأقلام الاخرى،،فـ لا تحرمنا منه ولكــــــــن  أنا اتسائل أيضاً ترى ماذا يصدر من اقلامنا إذا كان قلمك يصدر ضجيجاً؟؟ :71 71:    وتفضل بقبول كامل إحترامي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> تم       انا لي فترة ادخل الموضوع وانهل من معينكم العذب .. وقد آثرت الصمت لكي استمتع دون ضجيج قلمي   ولكنه أبى واتهمني اليوم بالانانية واجبرني على ان اهمس بهمسة تدُل على وجودي     :::

 مرحبا مليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون   ومالي غير كلمات سيدي سمو الشيخ زايد بن سلطان رحمه الله يوم قال   مرحبا يامطول الغيبة   ***  مرحبا اهلا وحيابه    والله مثل ما قال خالد انا مامصدق انك هنا في الموضوع   اسفرت وانورت   حلت البركة   وترى خالد طلبها وانت قلت تم   وانت كفو  لاتحرمنا من نصح الاب   وتوجيه المعلم   وتشجيع الصديق

----------


## forexpert

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا......هذه فرصه ان شاء الله للاسبوع   القادم....ترند محترم جدا للدولار النيوزيلاندى,,ارى فرصه جيده   للدخول شورت عند كسره :Regular Smile:     :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا......هذه فرصه ان شاء الله للاسبوع   القادم....ترند محترم جدا للدولار النيوزيلاندى,,ارى فرصه جيده   للدخول شورت عند كسره

   
أعتقد الوقت قريب انه بإنتضار

----------


## ماجد كو

كل عام والجميع بخير مرة اخرى  ماشاء الله مشاركات متميزه يا اخوان احيي الدوحي وام ساره على الجهد المبذول والاخوان طبعا جميعا انا فضلت اكل اللحمه والشحمه  :Regular Smile:  هذا الاسبوع ومشاركة الاهل في العيد  ولم ادخل. احلى ما وجدته خطوط الترند المرسومه للاخ خالد والاخ كليك ماشاء الله ترندات حلوه وقويه وطبعا بقية الشاب جميعا الاحظ ايضا متميزين في الموضوع وتسلمممممممممممممون جميعا

----------


## dahoomi

> كل عام والجميع بخير مرة اخرى  ماشاء الله مشاركات متميزه يا اخوان احيي الدوحي وام ساره على الجهد المبذول والاخوان طبعا جميعا انا فضلت اكل اللحمه والشحمه  هذا الاسبوع ومشاركة الاهل في العيد ولم ادخل. احلى ما وجدته خطوط الترند المرسومه للاخ خالد والاخ كليك ماشاء الله ترندات حلوه وقويه وطبعا بقية الشاب جميعا الاحظ ايضا متميزين في الموضوع وتسلمممممممممممممون جميعا

 الدوحي =  دحووومي  :Regular Smile:  
وانت بصحه وسلامه
منتظرين مشاركات القيمه اخي ماجد كو

----------


## dahoomi

ترند مكسور وبانتظار الشمعه القادمه في اليورر/ دولار أعتقد هناك مخاطره في الدخول بسبب قرب اقفال السوق وهناك زوايه حاده في الموفينج افرج كما نوه له اخونا سبلاش
ولكن حبيت انزله للمتابعه....... بصراحه حبيت اكمل مشاركتي الميه :Big Grin:

----------


## splash

> ترند مكسور وبانتظار الشمعه القادمه في اليورر/ دولار أعتقد هناك مخاطره في الدخول بسبب قرب اقفال السوق وهناك زوايه حاده في الموفينج افرج كما نوه له اخونا سبلاش
> ولكن حبيت انزله للمتابعه....... بصراحه حبيت اكمل مشاركتي الميه

 حياك الله اخوي دحومي   الترند اللي انت راسمه ابدا ما هو حاد  ولكن ملاحظتي اين هي الثلاث شمعات --------------> لاحظ الشمعتين التي ابتدأ منهما الترند عبارة عن شمعتين متلاصقتين ومن المتابعة وجدنا انه لا يعتد بهما وكان كلام الاخ ليكويد محاولة اخذ شمعات متباعدة قدر الامكان انا اعتبر التباعد هو وجود شمعة على الاقل بين الشمعتين وقد اكون مخطأ   صراحة حاولت ارسم ترند لم اجد هنا اقرب من الترند المرسوم ادناه مع انني لا اعتمد مثل هذه الترندات مثل ما وضحت سابقا لبعد السعر عن الموفينج افرج   ودمت سالما  ومبروك شمــــــ100ــــعة   :Regular Smile:

----------


## klyk

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصة أعتقد أنها جميلة ، تأخرنا في الدخول ، لكن ما عليها ممكن ، في الغد يبدأ التداول بتشكيل لاو الغد عند حدود 1.7600 و يكون الدخول هناك هو الأفضل على الإطلاق 
> أما الهدف فهو هاي يوم غد المتوقع 1.7737 ، هذه التوقعات إذا أغلق السوق في حدود 
> 40---50 ، طبعا التوقع الصح بعد إغلاق السوق ، لكني لا أستطيع البقاء إلى هذا الوقت 
> فقمت بالحساب الأن 
> أنا سأضع أوردر شراء من 1.7600 ، الوقف 1.7545
> و الهدف 1.7700
> في الإنتظار 
> الله يوفقنا

 بالفعل كانت 1.7600 أحسن منطقة للدخول ، و دخلنا منها ، و الهدف 1.7700 تحقق و الحمد لله  100 مبروك للي دخلو جميعا 
و لنا لقاء  الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله

----------


## dahoomi

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي سبلاش فعلا فاتت علي كنت أركز فقط على وجود ثلاث شمعات ولم أركز على ان قوة الدخول في الشمعات الثلاث المتباعده وأشكرك على التنيبه وأتمنى أن استفيد منك أكثر
أخوي klyk أحييك على الدخول الاكثر من رائع والف مبروووووك على 100 نقطه وعقبال المليون نقطه
منتظرين دخولك الجديد

----------


## ماجد كو

عذرا اخي دحومي   العتب على اللحمه  :Regular Smile:  ، بالنسبه لشارت اليورو بالامس اؤيد الاخ العزيزسبلاش بان الترند لشمعتين ونريد نحدد يااخوان ان هذا ال :75 75:  ترند يعمل قاع او قمه كبيره يؤدي الى ان يكون السعر بعيدا عن الموفينج . وتسلموون

----------


## splash

> عذرا اخي دحومي   العتب على اللحمه  ، بالنسبه لشارت اليورو بالامس اؤيد الاخ العزيزسبلاش بان الترند لشمعتين ونريد نحدد يااخوان ان هذا ال ترند يعمل قاع او قمه كبيره يؤدي الى ان يكون السعر بعيدا عن الموفينج . وتسلموون

 هلا والله بالغايبين   عاتب ليك حبيب قلبي ماجد قلة مشاركاتك هنا مؤخرا وانا بعد هم مقصر :47 47:    خلاص خصت اللحمة ومابقى الا العظم نبي همة

----------


## kalid

> هلا والله بالغايبين   عاتب ليك حبيب قلبي ماجد قلة مشاركاتك هنا مؤخرا وانا بعد هم مقصر   خلاص خصت اللحمة ومابقى الا العظم نبي همة

 لا يا شييييييييييخ مسوي برئ،،انت يبي لك من يتفاهم معك،،لكــن بـ نمشيها لك عشان العيــــد  بس الحين لا فيـــه عيد ولا فيــــه شي   يعني ما لك عذر إنت وماجد كـــو  مرحباً بكما مجدداً في رحاب إستراتيجيتكم :Regular Smile:   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
الاخ خالد والاخ محمد   وانا عدت ليكم بعد طول غياب في رحاب استراتيجيتنا الحبيبه اللي بتجمعنا في اجمل مقام 
ارجو ان تقبلوني  تلميذ عندكم  واتحملو هالولد الخايب  :Regular Smile:       يعني انا

----------


## splash

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     :016:

----------


## السبع

كل عام وأنتم بخير إخواني الكرام   عندكم مكان للسبع معكم بعد طول إنقطاع أم إمتلأت المقاعد الشاغرة ؟؟

----------


## splash

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      :016:         :001:

----------


## kalid

ما شاء الله الحبايب تجمعوا  ياهلا والله بـ ابو مالك وحشتنا يا رجل ،، ما راح نقبل بـ عودتك إلا إذا وعدتنا ما تنقطع عنا مره ثانيـــه إتفقنـــــــا :Regular Smile:     أخوي السبع وأنت بخير وصحه وسلامه،، ومن العايدين بعد الزحمــــه :Big Grin:   أما المقاعد فـ إحنا اللي طالعين وأنت اللي داخل الله يحفظك وإذا مافيــــه مقاعد مستعد أتنازل لك عن مقعدي،، وش تبي أكثر؟؟  وبـ مناسبة عودة أعضاء الإستراتيجيه أهديكم هالشارت لـ زوجي المفضل :Wink Smile:    تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

> وبـ مناسبة عودة أعضاء الإستراتيجيه أهديكم هالشارت لـ زوجي المفضل      تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

   :015:

----------


## splash

وهذه هديتي على الكندي     :A012:

----------


## SARHAN

أخواني ... هذه فرصه   EUR/JPY

----------


## splash

> أخواني ... هذه فرصه     EUR/JPY

   حيالله الاخ سرحان  ملاحظاتي على رسمك :-  1- انتظر تقاطع الموفينج ومن ثم ارسم الترند  2- يجب ان لا يخترق الترند شمعات (بمعنى ان لا يحدث اغلاق خارج الترند اما ذيول الشمعات لا ضير منها )  واقرب ترند مرسوم يكون كالاتي والافضل بعد حدوث التقاطع    :Big Grin:   حتى رسمي غلط بس حبيت اوضح الفكرة    :A012:

----------


## SARHAN

> ملاحظاتي على رسمك :-  1- انتظر تقاطع الموفينج ومن ثم ارسم الترند  2- يجب ان لا يخترق الترند شمعات (بمعنى ان لا يحدث اغلاق خارج الترند اما ذيول الشمعات لا ضير منها )

         أشكرك أخي سبلاش على ملاحظاتك المهمه    وأنشاء الله على أديكم بيتحسن رسمي

----------


## splash

> أشكرك أخي سبلاش على ملاحظاتك المهمه    وأنشاء الله على أديكم بيتحسن رسمي

----------


## خالد الفهد

> *مرحبا مليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون*    ومالي غير كلمات سيدي سمو الشيخ زايد بن سلطان رحمه الله يوم قال   مرحبا يامطول الغيبة *** مرحبا اهلا وحيابه   والله مثل ما قال خالد انا مامصدق انك هنا في الموضوع   اسفرت وانورت   حلت البركة   وترى خالد طلبها وانت قلت تم   وانت كفو  لاتحرمنا من نصح الاب   وتوجيه المعلم   وتشجيع الصديق

  :Red Smile:   :Red Smile:   :Red Smile:      :Rose:

----------


## klyk

> أخواني ... هذه فرصه    EUR/JPY

 أخي سرحان ، كي لا تتشعب عنك الأمور 
حاول أن ترسم الترند بالطريقة التالية 
الترند الهابط ، يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء 
الترند الصاعد يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات حمراء 
أحرص على ملامسة الهاي و اللاو ، لكي تحصل على خطوط دي مارك 
و التي هي أصل هذه الإستراتيجية .
سأرفق شارت ليكون أوضح

----------


## SARHAN

> حاول أن ترسم الترند بالطريقة التالية   الترند الهابط ، يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء  الترند الصاعد يلامس 3 لاو لشمعات حمراء  أحرص على ملامسة الهاي و اللاو ، لكي تحصل على خطوط دي مارك  و التي هي أصل هذه الإستراتيجية .

 كتبتها ملاحظة   أشكركم أخواني على هذه الملاحظات المهمه والمفيده

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    اسعد الله اوقاتكم  يشباب  وكل عام وانتم بخير                 ( بعد الزحمه)      :Big Grin:   والمعذره اخواني على الانقطاع معا العلم اني اشوف كل الحبايب موجودين واشوف الفرص على  الشارت الاسبوع الي راح كانت حلوه  وانشا الله اخواني تكنون استفدتوا منها   :Wink Smile:       :A012:

----------


## المتوكل

هل ممكن أن نقول بأن اليورو/ دولار كسر الترند الهابط ؟

----------


## kalid

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم يشباب وكل عام وانتم بخير ( بعد الزحمه)   والمعذره اخواني على الانقطاع معا العلم اني اشوف كل الحبايب موجودين واشوف الفرص على الشارت الاسبوع الي راح كانت حلوه وانشا الله اخواني تكنون استفدتوا منها

 ياهلا ومرحبا أخويEuro2005 وانت بخيـــر وصحه وسلامه  نبي همتك معنا  ومن بكره بـ نبدأ نسجل الغياب :Wink Smile:   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

> هل ممكن أن نقول بأن اليورو/ دولار كسر الترند الهابط ؟

 وليــــش ما نقوووول؟؟ فعلاً أخوي المتوكل  اليورو كسر التريند الهابط من قبل تسع شمعات أي قبل إسبوعين ولكــــن هل تقصد الدخول عليــه لونق بالنسبـــه لي أرى الدخول يكون من منطقة 1.2060 ولزيادة الآماااان 1.2020 ما رأيك ولا يهونون البقيــــه؟؟  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم اخواني الكرام   حياك اخي سبلاش المشكله دائما عندي الوقت وانا اخوك ما اقدر ادخل دائما ولكن بعون الله معاكم دائما قدر الاستطاعه ، فعلا لاحظو شارت الكندي ، وساعتمد ايضا برسم بعض الدعومات والمقاومات للتاكيد وتسلمووووووووووووووون

----------


## Abu Narjes

اليوم في تسجيل غياب للكثيرين... 
ارجو من الغائبين مراجعه الناظر ... (ما في داعي لاحضار اولياء الامور)...  
                  ___(مسطرتين علماشي و الله يستر)___

----------


## splash

> اليوم في تسجيل غياب للكثيرين... 
> ارجو من الغائبين مراجعه الناظر ... (ما في داعي لاحضار اولياء الامور)...  
> ___(مسطرتين علماشي و الله يستر)___

 هلا ابو نرجس   موجودين طال عمرك بس الفرص هي اللي مسجله غياب

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

السلام عليكم يا فرسان الترند المكسور  وكل عام وانتم بخير انا بستاهل العصي بسبب غيابي وبالبرد كمان.... راح علي شي كثير لكن ما شاء الله عليكو .......... ربي يوفقكو

----------


## Abu Narjes

بعد اذن الحاضرين اتمنى التعليق... 
توقعات الهدف بحدود مقاومه 1.7584 (رؤيى شخصيه لا يعتمد عليها)

----------


## sar635

من فضلكم ياأخوان أنا مبتدئ وعندي سؤال هل يمكن رسم ترند للباوند دولار لأنه حصل التقاطع 
وبالنسبة للدولار الكندي حصل التقاطع الأسبوع الماضي والكسر اليوم هل ممكن ينزل اليوم أم لا بد أن يكون التقاطع والكسر في نفس اليوم ولكم وافر الشكر

----------


## sar635

معذرة اخي ابو نرجس كتبت السؤال قبل ان ارى الشارت ننتظر التعليق من الأخوان بارك الله فيهم

----------


## Om_Sara

السلام عليكم  هذي فرصة على اليورو , الرجا التأكيد او التصحيح   ..  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الغيث

صحيح يا أم سارة
ننتظر التقاطع اكتمال الشروط فقط

----------


## الغيث

فرصة أخرى على الاسترالي
Audusd

----------


## splash

:A006:   وها هي بوادر الاخ ليكويد تاتينا كبرق السماء وتنهل علينا من فضل الله تعالى ومن حرصه الكريم على اكمال مسرية هذه الاستراتيجية     ملاحظة تم اغلاق الغرفة برقم سري منعا للتطفل    غرفة البالتوك تحت اسم broken trend   والرقم السريtrend123   يمكن الوصول للغرفة عن طريق محرك البحث في البالتوك  وهي موجودة في القسم الاقتصادي  Business and FinanceDay tradeBroken Trend    كما يرجو الاخ ليكويد عدم اهما ل الموضوع الاساسي في المنتدى وليكون المرجعية الاولى والاخيرة والبقية ادوات مساعدة   بمعنى ان اي شارت يجب ان يكون في الموضوع الاساسي في المنتدى  ومبروك عليكم الغرفة   موضوع ارقام التلفونات ارجو ان يكون في الغرفة احتراما لقوانين المنتدى  مبدئيا التسجيل بعد مناقشة الية العمل بالنسبة للمسجات      :A012:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    هلا والله اخواني اليوم ما فيه غياب بس المشكله  ان السوق نايم على استراتجيتنا عشان كذا كل واحد ماسك زاويه يعني جمهور  :015:    ملاحضه/  اختي ام ساره - اخوي الغيث  وين الثلاث شمعات الي اتفقنا عليها  في استراتجيتنا  :016:     :A012:

----------


## الغيث

> هلا والله اخواني اليوم ما فيه غياب بس المشكله  ان السوق نايم على استراتجيتنا عشان كذا كل واحد ماسك زاويه يعني جمهور    ملاحضه/  اختي ام ساره - اخوي الغيث  وين الثلاث شمعات الي اتفقنا عليها  في استراتجيتنا

 
أخي الحبيب
بالنسبة لليورو فنحن بانتظار اكتمال الشروط (ومنها الثلاث شمعات)
أما الاسترالي فاعتقد الشمعات الثلاث واضحة
لك شكري وتحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

فعلا كلنا في انتظار الفرص ؟؟يالله عساه خير  انا حتى الحين ما عاجبني غير هذا الزوج شوفو كيف يمشي  :Regular Smile:  كما الثعبان

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    اخواني ابغى اسمع رايك في نقطه احب اشارككم فيها  وخاصة في استراتجيتنا  ونحاول نسعى بقدر المستطاع الى تطويرها ولو بشي بسيط  شوف معايه الشارت للفرنك طبعا كانت صفقه موفقه ولله الحمد  وحققت هدفها  التطوير الي نطمح فيه مثل اضافه خط 200 بالون الازرق وكلكم تعرفون اهمية هذا الخط  بعدها يشباب نقدر  الحصول على اكبر قدر من النقاط مثل لما تكون الشروط مكتمله ويتم الدخول ونحدد الهدف الاول نشوف هل سوف يتم كسر خط 200 اذا تم الكسر نستطيع تقريب الوقف لسعر الدخول وزيادة الهدف مثل بدل 40 يكون80 نقطه واذا تم تحقيق 40 نقطه وفي طريقه الى 80 يتم رفع الوقف الى ربح40نقطه ربح  شوف الشارت واعطوني رايكم   وفقكم الله جميعا

----------


## alhamd

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الحقيقه مش عارف اشكر مين والا مين فهو مجهود غير عادى من الجميع  بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علمآ وبركه   وأنا معكم ان شاء الله من غدآ ومتوكلين على الله الرزاق الكريم

----------


## Om_Sara

هذي فرصة على اليورو .... نرجوا التأكيد أو التصحيح من الخبراء ... :Regular Smile:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:    *حياك الله اختنا الكريمه   لكن اعتقد انه يجب ان يلامس الترند ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل   وفي حاله اليورو اليوم فانه يلامس شمعتين فقط وكنا قد ناقشنا الموضوع مع الاخوه المهتمين بالاستراتيجيه وفضلوا عدم الدخول  علي اليورو اليوم لهذا السبب    *

----------


## dahoomi

بالنسبه لي غامرت ودخلت على الفرنك 1.2796 مع افتتاح الشمعه السابقه وبحمد الله
خرجت +35 :Regular Smile:  
محا اغامر تاني :Good:

----------


## forexpert

> كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا......هذه فرصه ان شاء الله للاسبوع   القادم....ترند محترم جدا للدولار النيوزيلاندى,,ارى فرصه جيده   للدخول شورت عند كسره

 تم تفعيل الدخول شورت على النيوزيلاندى بعد تحقق الشروط عند سعر 6950.

----------


## الدراهم100

اليورو لونق يفضل من 2125

----------


## Om_Sara

هذي فرصة على المجنون , ارجو التصحيح  او التأكيد ...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الغيث

وفرصة رائعة على eurchf

----------


## splash

> وفرصة رائعة على eurchf

 بالتوفيق اخي الغيث فرصة رائعة  ننتظر افتتاح شمعة تاكيد التقاطع

----------


## has left

:A006:   :A015:  عودة من جديد بعد غياب بسيط  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  فرصة شورت قادمة على اليورو ننتظر كسر الترند المحترم جدا جداارجو الانتباه لوجود خبر مؤشر نيويورك الصناعي الساعه 4:30 مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمةتمنياتي للجميع بصفقات موفقة

----------


## splash

> عودة من جديد بعد غياب بسيط     فرصة شورت قادمة على اليورو ننتظر كسر الترند المحترم جدا جدا   ارجو الانتباه لوجود خبر مؤشر نيويورك الصناعي الساعه 4:30 مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة    تمنياتي للجميع بصفقات موفقة

 صيده حلوة موفق ان شاء الله   وهذا التحديث   عاد شوفوه يبي ينزل شارت بس اونه تحديث   وحذاري الخبر سيزامن افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات

----------


## forexpert

> تم تفعيل الدخول شورت على النيوزيلاندى بعد تحقق الشروط عند سعر 6950.

 تم تفعيل الهدف 40 نقطه والحمد الله...ممكن رفع الوقف بترايلنج ستوب لان النيوزيلاندى والله اعلم سينفجر للاسفل لانه كسر ترند صغير على شارت الدايلى...   :A012:

----------


## المتخصص

:A006:   :A015:  اشكر اخونا liquid على طرحه استراتيجيه قوية بهذا الحجم من النجاح واسال الله له ولوالديه الجنهواشكر الاخوان المتابعين لهذه الاستراتيجية والمطبقين لها وفعلا استفدنا من مداخلاتهم :Good:  واذا تكرمتم ارغب تسجيل حضوري راغبا في الاستفاده والتعديل منكم اذا اخطأناوتقبلوا جميعا اخلص تحياتي :A012:

----------


## متيم اليورو

اخى has left  
احذر لانة ارتد مرة ودخولة فى الترند الصاعد امر مححق ... الى على الاقل 1,2170 او 1,2225 . 
راجيأ لك التوفيق .

----------


## kalid

سلام يا أحلى أعضاء إستراتيجيه :Wink Smile:    هذي فرصه على الباوند دولار  ومع إني ماكل هوا اليوم ومالي نفس ادخل كفايه اليوم راحت علي150نقطه :Sad:  <<<ما خلى احد الا وقال له حتى الهندي حق البقاله درى :Big Grin:   لكن نزلتها لعيونكم :Regular Smile:    :A012:

----------


## kalid

نسيت أقول   ننتظر إغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات الحاليه لـ تأكيد التقاطع  :A012:

----------


## splash

فرصة  SHORT  NZD/USD

----------


## has left

> اخى has left  
> احذر لانة ارتد مرة ودخولة فى الترند الصاعد امر مححق ... الى على الاقل 1,2170 او 1,2225 . 
> راجيأ لك التوفيق .

 فعلا أخي الكريم وكما كان متوقع أن يصدر مؤشر امباير الصناعي منخفض مما ساعد في ضعف الدولار 
والله أعلم لولا وجود هذا الخبر السيء للدولار لكانت الصفقة موفقه  
لله الحمد بعد صدور الخبر مضاد للصفقه تم الخروج على نقطة التعادل 
تحياتي ,,

----------


## splash

:A015:    نظرا للحماس الذي نجده يوما بعد يوم في رحاب الاستراتيجية   ولليوم وما كان فيه من اخبار    احببت ان اذكركم بما خطه قلم استاذنا الحبيب ليكويد   ولله ما اعطى وما اخذ  ونسأله ان يوفقنا في متاجرتنا وان يعوضنا خيرا منها  انه هو العلي القدير    

> " وقف الخسارة للمتاجر هو شئ حتمي لا بد ان ياتي بين الفينة والاخرى والاساس فيه ان يقابله المتاجر بتفهم كبير بل وبابتسامة بدون مبالغة وايضا بعدم فقدان الثقة في نفسه لانه في حال تمكن وقف الخسارة من نفسية المتاجر في ذلك الوقت ستكون الخسائر القادمة اكثر لانه سيتولد لديه خوف من الدخول وعدم ثقة بتحليله وعند دخول صفقة لن يتركها تاخذ حركتها في السوق وقد يقوم باقفالها عندما يري اقل خسارة وبذلك يخالف قوانين المتاجرة الانضباطية وادخل نفسه في متاهة المشاعر الانسانية.   (وقف الخسارة ليس خسارة وانما هو حد من الخسارة)  إتباع طريقة ادارة راس مال بالشكل الصحيح كفيلة بان تحول ضربات وقف الخسارة الي ارباح "

     :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:   *بدون مقدمات  حد ياكدلي عشان اخوكم نظره ضعيف *

----------


## dahoomi

> *بدون مقدمات*  *حد ياكدلي عشان اخوكم نظره ضعيف *

 اخي حكيم أعتقد انها فرصه ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه ونشوف
ونتنظر رأي الخبراء سبلاش وخالد وبقية الاخوان

----------


## dahoomi

فرص مرتقبه في اليورو /دولار والفرنك ننتظر اكتمال الشروط

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:  
السلام عليكم
عندي سوال بسيط هل هذه اشارة خاطئة ؟
السوال الثاني اذا كان الجواب نعم كيف يمكننا تجنب هذه الاشارة ؟
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    تحت المجهر استعدوا يشباب والله يوفقنا المجنون:::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## sam22

:A015:   
أين خبراء الاستراتيجية   
أعتقد انه هناك فرصة لونغ على اليورو دولار     :75 75:

----------


## splash

فرصة LONGEUR/USD    فرصة LONGGBP/USD      مع الان الوقت لم يسمح لنا بانزال الشارتات فالسعر يتحرك بشكل كبير    الدخول بعد افتتاح الشمعة التي تلي شمعة التقاطع  :A012:

----------


## sam22

:A015:  
كان الدخول على اليورو دولار 1.2122 
حيث لم الحق به من بداية الشمعة 1.2117 
وهذا المفترض أن ندخل به   
على كل بالتوفيق للجميع   :Good:

----------


## kalid

> كان الدخول على اليورو دولار 1.2122 
> حيث لم الحق به من بداية الشمعة 1.2117 
> وهذا المفترض أن ندخل به   
> على كل بالتوفيق للجميع

   أفضل دخول  لليورو دولار عند 1.2115-/10  :A012:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان  ماذا اقول بصراحه راجعت الشارتات التي ارفقها الاخوان جميعا ، ولاحظت اننا نحتاج امور كثيره لمعرفة خبايا هذه الاستراتيجيه حول طريقة رسم الترند . ودعوني اقول شيئا ارجو ان يؤخذ في الاعتبار الرجاء من لم يختبر الطريقه لفتره كافيه له مثللللللللللللللي ان يتجنب الدخول على الحقيقي ويستمر في حساب الديمو حتى يتمكن منها بشرط مهم للغايه ان يكون متابعا للموضوع ومتابعا ومتفاعلا مع الشارتات ومن ثم وبعد فترة كافيه من الوقت يتوكل على الله ويدخل اما من هم طبعا لهم خبرة بها ويستطيعون المتاجره عليها فهم معروفون وعارفين لقدراتهم ومتى يدخلون ومتى يخرجون منها ووجودهم معنا لهم اكبر الاثر في تنمية مهارات البقيه جزاهم الله خير .  الحبيب سبلاش ارى ان الفرصه فعلا لونج لليورو ممتازه وانا اخوك ومع الترند وارى الخروج وقت الاخبار وتسلمووووووووووووون

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    بسيطه يالمجنون يجيبك السوق  :Big Grin:     حياكم يا اخوان 
ماذا اقول بصراحه راجعت الشارتات التي ارفقها الاخوان جميعا ، ولاحظت اننا نحتاج امور كثيره لمعرفة خبايا هذه الاستراتيجيه حول طريقة رسم الترند . ودعوني اقول شيئا ارجو ان يؤخذ في الاعتبار الرجاء من لم يختبر الطريقه لفتره كافيه له مثللللللللللللللي ان يتجنب الدخول على الحقيقي ويستمر في حساب الديمو حتى يتمكن منها بشرط مهم للغايه ان يكون متابعا للموضوع ومتابعا ومتفاعلا مع الشارتات ومن ثم وبعد فترة كافيه من الوقت يتوكل على الله ويدخل اما من هم طبعا لهم خبرة بها ويستطيعون المتاجره عليها فهم معروفون وعارفين لقدراتهم ومتى يدخلون ومتى يخرجون منها ووجودهم معنا لهم اكبر الاثر في تنمية مهارات البقيه جزاهم الله خير .  
اعتبرني اول المؤيدين
واذا تبغى الصراحه انا لي الى الان تقريبا11 شهر شغال على الديمو

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    هذي فرصه والله اعلم الباوند ين كل واحد يشد حزامه وهذي مراقبه لليورو ين حتى اكتمال الشروط

----------


## Abu Narjes

تحقق الشروط لل usd\jpy  و ان شاء الله اليورو عل طريق..   اتمنى التعليق...

----------


## splash

EUR/JPY  SHORT  بعد افتتاح شمعة الساعة لتاكيد التقاطع   بعد افتتاح شمعة الساعة تحت خط الترند   :A012:

----------


## splash

EUR/USD   SHORT  بعد كسر الترند الكبير بافتتاح شمعة اسفله   وحدوث التقاطع    :A012:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:   مبروووووووك الباوند ين 40 نقطه   والحين في انتظار اليورو ين حتى اكتمال الشروط    بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## splash

GBP/USD  SHORT  بانتظار الكسر بافتتاح شمعة اسفل الترند   :A012:

----------


## splash

ملاحظة   الترند الصغير مكتمل بالنسبه للباوند ومستوفي جميع الشروط حتى افتتاح الشمعة كانت اسفل منه   ولكن   عندما نلاحظ ان هناك ترند  اقوى (اكبر) اسفل منه فقد يرتد السعر ويمنع تحقيق الهدف لذلك نضع له اعتبار ونعتمد عليه في دخولنا اكثر من الترند الصغير   فقط للتنبيه

----------


## dahoomi

كمان شمعهEUR/JPY

----------


## dahoomi

EUR/JPYتوكلنا على الله من 139.36 شورت

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان   اخي سبلاش لقد جاوبت قبل ان اسئل حول شارتك الاخير للباوند دولار ويجب ان نأخذ في الاعتبار الترند الكبير طيب لاحظت ان الترند الصغير لك ليس مثل الذي رسمته انا لاحظ مارايك وين الاصح وتسلموووووووووون

----------


## sam22

:A015: أنا لست خبيرا في هذه الاستراتيجية فما زلت اتعلمولكن أعتقد والله أعلم أنه هناك فرصة شورت على اليورو دولار كان ترند صاعدبدأ باختراق الترندتقاطع الموفينجبانتظار الشمعة التالية تحت الترند أرجو التصحيحهل نستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية في الفترة الاسيوية وخاصة ان الحركة في الاسيوية ليست كبيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Good:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    فرصة شورت على اليورو ين اكتملت الشروط الي كنا متابعينها وبتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## dahoomi

أخوي Euro2005 أعتقد انها فرصه دخول والله أعلم
على فكره انا متعلق من أمس اخدته حسب الاستراتيجيه سل من 139.36 انشالله يحقق الهدف

----------


## Om_Sara

و الله أعلم ...

----------


## fast

:A015:   . . أعتقد والله أعلم أن الترند اللي رسمته أخوي Om_Sara منبسط جداً وأيضاً تماشياً مع الإستراتيجية بما أن آخر عملية تمت هي بيع لابد أن تكون العملية التي تليها هي الشراء . .  :A012:

----------


## fast

:A006:   . .  :A015:   . . أعتقد والله أعلم هذه فرصه جيدة للدخول على زوج EUR/GBP . . أرجو التعليق  :75 75:

----------


## Trust

> . .   . . أعتقد والله أعلم هذه فرصه جيدة للدخول على زوج EUR/GBP . . أرجو التعليق

  
اخي الكريم fastاعتقد والله اعلم ان هذا الزوج حسب كلام الاستاذliquid غير مستحب في هذه الاستراتيجية ارجو التأكد من ذلك

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام  اهم ما يميز هذه الاستراتيجيه بالنسبة لي هو انها نبهتني على التركيز في خطوط الترند وفهمها بالشكل الصحيح وكما تعلمون فهي خطوط فنيه اصلا قد تستخدم لاكثر من طريقه عموما اليكم هذه الشارتات ومهم فعلا ان ترسم ترند صحيح يمكنك الاعتماد عليه وارى ان الترند في شارت الاربع ساعات طبعا هو الادق فعدم مخالفته ضروري وكسره يحتاج لقوه دافعه وعدد لابأس به من النقاط وتسلموووووون

----------


## ماجد كو

تكمله

----------


## splash

> اخواني الكرام  اهم ما يميز هذه الاستراتيجيه بالنسبة لي هو انها نبهتني على التركيز في خطوط الترند وفهمها بالشكل الصحيح وكما تعلمون فهي خطوط فنيه اصلا قد تستخدم لاكثر من طريقه عموما اليكم هذه الشارتات ومهم فعلا ان ترسم ترند صحيح يمكنك الاعتماد عليه وارى ان الترند في شارت الاربع ساعات طبعا هو الادق فعدم مخالفته ضروري وكسره يحتاج لقوه دافعه وعدد لابأس به من النقاط وتسلموووووون

    :015:    بس اقول ماجد خلنا في الاستراتيجية على الساعة فقط

----------


## os2000

السلام عليكم
عندما يحدث الكسر هل انتضر الى ان يقفل البار  لتأكيد الكسر ومن ثم ادخل 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم
> عندما يحدث الكسر هل انتضر الى ان يقفل البار لتأكيد الكسر ومن ثم ادخل 
> جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   حياك اخي الكريم   راجع الرابط وتقلى كل خير بس لا تفوت كلمة فيه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...48&postcount=1   :A012:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    الف مبرووووووووووك 40 نقطه في اليورو ين الي دخل الفجر معانا  وبالتوفيق يشباب   :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

> الف مبرووووووووووك 40 نقطه في اليورو ين الي دخل الفجر معانا وبالتوفيق يشباب

 1000 مبروووك وانا معاك :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> الف مبرووووووووووك 40 نقطه في اليورو ين الي دخل الفجر معانا وبالتوفيق يشباب

   تستاهل كل خير ربي يوفقك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## forexpert

> تم تفعيل الهدف 40 نقطه والحمد الله...ممكن رفع الوقف بترايلنج ستوب لان النيوزيلاندى والله اعلم سينفجر للاسفل لانه كسر ترند صغير على شارت الدايلى...

 الف الف مبروك للى دخل على النيوزيلاندى....170 نقطه الى الان بفضل الله .... 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر...

----------


## forexpert

الشارت

----------


## Euro2005

> 1000 مبروووك وانا معاك

   اتمنى لك التوفيق انشا الله  :Good:

----------


## Euro2005

> تستاهل كل خير ربي يوفقك

 يعطيك الف عافيه  ومشكور يالغالي

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    
للاطلاع////// مسا الخير يشباب عندنا فرصه على الين دولار لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  ما انصح فيه علما الشروط مكتمله لانه من اعند الازواج  للاستراتجيتنا   وبتوفيق يشباب :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

ترى اي الاخبار اثرت ؟؟   اخي سبلاش ما اخلي شارت اربع ساعات بالعكس لازم تشوف عليه وهو يدعم الصفقه  :Regular Smile:  والدليل هو النيوزلندي ومبروك لاخي فوركس على 170نقطه اليكم الشارت الجميل طبعا هو فقط لدعم شارت الساعه فالترند الطويل يوضح فيه اكثر وتسلمووووووون

----------


## kalid

فرصه قادمه على المجنون  :A012:

----------


## splash

وهذه مني على   EUR/JPY  LONG  ننتظر التقاطع وتاكيده بافتتاح شمعة ساعة بعد شمعة التقاطع والفرصة هنا للتنبيه فقط  يجب اكتمال الشروط

----------


## dahoomi

أفضل ماتوصلت اليه للزوج الاسترالي / دولار  أرجو تصحيحي
أعتقد الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند والله أعلم
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ماجد كو

اخواني الكرام  اخي خالد اخي سبلاش ماذا فعلتم في صفقتي اليورو ين والمجنون هل خرجتو منها وتسلموووون

----------


## kalid

> اخواني الكرام  اخي خالد اخي سبلاش ماذا فعلتم في صفقتي اليورو ين والمجنون هل خرجتو منها وتسلموووون

 للأسف أخوي ماجد أنا دخلت على المجنون ولم يتبق على الهدف سوى عشر نقاط وكانت الصفقه في طريقها الصحيح إلى أن صدرت البيانات اليابانيه وطااااح المجنون على وجهه :Sad: إحنا بخيـــــر إذا بعدنا عن الأخبارلكــــــنإنتبهوا ياشباب من الأخبار السوق صار يتفاعل مع أتفه خبرتقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## kalid

فرص قادمه على الباوند دولار الدولار فرنك  ننتظر تحقق الشروط  :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

الاخوه الكرام هل هذه فرصه علي اليورو _ ين ام انا على غلط افيدوني جزاكم الله خير
عفوا ممكن من احد الباحثين علي الاجر ان يعلمني طريقه ارفاق ملف بالتفصيل الممل لأن اخوكم غشيم ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخوه الكرام هل هذه فرصه علي اليورو _ ين ام انا على غلط افيدوني جزاكم الله خير
> عفوا ممكن من احد الباحثين علي الاجر ان يعلمني طريقه ارفاق ملف بالتفصيل الممل لأن اخوكم غشيم ولكم جزيل الشكر

  
انه راح اسوي لك شرح بس بخليه في موضوع بروحة لكي لا اغير طريقة الموضوع الرئيسي 
عطني دقايق بس

----------


## dahoomi

اخي ابوعبدالرحمن اعتقد انها فرصه والله أعلم
ولكن انتظر اقفال الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند
وهذا الشارت

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخوه الكرام هل هذه فرصه علي اليورو _ ين ام انا على غلط افيدوني جزاكم الله خير
> عفوا ممكن من احد الباحثين علي الاجر ان يعلمني طريقه ارفاق ملف بالتفصيل الممل لأن اخوكم غشيم ولكم جزيل الشكر

     

> انه راح اسوي لك شرح بس بخليه في موضوع بروحة لكي لا اغير طريقة الموضوع الرئيسي 
> عطني دقايق بس

  
تفضل يا اخ عبد الرحمن 
هذا رابط الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...263#post110263
تحياتي

----------


## kalid

الباوند بعد إكتمال الشروط  :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

الأخوان بحريني ودحومي جزاكم الله خير ولجميع الإخوه في هذا المنتدي والله لا يحرمكم الأجر

----------


## السبع

> الباوند بعد إكتمال الشروط

     ألف مبروك أخي  خالد  بإنتظار فرص قادمة وبالتوفيق

----------


## السبع

على اليورو فرصة تنتظر التقاطع

----------


## splash

> اخواني الكرام  اخي خالد اخي سبلاش ماذا فعلتم في صفقتي اليورو ين والمجنون هل خرجتو منها وتسلموووون

 اخي ماجد اسف للتاخير على الرد بس مرات ما اشوف المواضيع  ولك العذر   شوف انا عندي الخروج واحد من ثلاثة   1- تقاطع الموفينج افيريج عكس الدخول   2-اغلاق السعر داخل الترند بعد ما كسر  3-استوب لوز    تحياتي ،،

----------


## splash

> إحنا بخيـــــر إذا بعدنا عن الأخبار لكــــــنإنتبهوا ياشباب من الأخبار السوق صار يتفاعل مع أتفه خبرتقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

  :Good:

----------


## splash

EUR/USD   LONG  بعد افتتاح الشمعة القادمة لتاكيد التقاطع واغلاقها خارج الترند

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يااخوان  فعلا اخي خالد الاخبار تؤثر بكثرة ها الايام شكله بنروح للسوينجات والاستوب بالميات  :48 48:  ، اخي سبلاش شكرا للتوضيح ومبروك للي دخل صفقتي اليورو والباوند ولاحظ اخي سبلاش شارت اليورو الشموع مع الترند كانت بيضاء اي صعود يعني كلام الاخ كليك  :Good:  نخليه في الاعتبار وتسلموووووووون

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    مساء الخير يا اخواني  والف الف مبروووووووك لكم يشباب من اول اعضاء هذي الاستراتجيه الى اخرهم  اليوم كانت النتايج مشاء الله تبارك الله   اليورو40 نقطه الجنيه40 نقطه الفرنك40 نقطه المجموع/120 نقطه اليوم ولله الحمد واتمنى لكم التوفيق خلال الاسبوع القادم :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

> مساء الخير يا اخواني  والف الف مبروووووووك لكم يشباب من اول اعضاء هذي الاستراتجيه الى اخرهم  اليوم كانت النتايج مشاء الله تبارك الله  اليورو40 نقطه الجنيه40 نقطه الفرنك40 نقطه المجموع/120 نقطه اليوم ولله الحمد واتمنى لكم التوفيق خلال الاسبوع القادم

 ماشالله  :Regular Smile:  
1000 مبروووووك للجميع

----------


## 4XLY

الاخ الكريم  Liquidأشكرك على هذه النظرية المفيدة. بارك الله فيك.
ما رأيك بتحديد الترند على شارت 4 ساعات (حيث ينصح الخبراء بالنظر الى شارت 4 أضعاف المدة لتحديد الترند). والمتاجرة فقط فى أتجاه الترند فاذا كان للأسفل ندخل بيع والعكس صحيح. الن يقلل هذا من الاشارات الخاطأة ( wipsaws).
شكرا لك

----------


## sam22

فرص قادمه على الباوند دولار شارت أربع ساعات  1-تم كسر الترند النازل 2-بدأ تقاطع الموفينج  3-المؤشر فوق 100   أرجو التصحيح   وبرأيكم كم الهدف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :A012:

----------


## متيم اليورو

اخى سام اعتقد ان الوكلى اوضح لكسر الترند ويتحدد 
الكسر من عدمة عند المنطقة 1,7745 ـ80 لارتدادة منها 
من قبل  بلاسبوع الماضى 250 نقطة بقيادة البرق الخاطف.
تحياتى

----------


## sam22

> اخى سام اعتقد ان الوكلى اوضح لكسر الترند ويتحدد 
> الكسر من عدمة عند المنطقة 1,7745 ـ80 لارتدادة منها 
> من قبل بلاسبوع الماضى 250 نقطة بقيادة البرق الخاطف.
> تحياتى

  
أخي العزيز لم أقصد بكسر الترند هو كسر الترند العام للباوند 
وانما المقصود حسب الاستراتيجية رسم ترند بين ثلاث نقاط على الاقل 
ولقد قمت برسمها 
والترند عندها ترند هابط ولكن لم استطع ارفاق الشارت 
أرجو أن الامر توضح ونرجو التصحيح

----------


## splash

> فرص قادمه على  الباوند دولار شارت أربع ساعات  1-تم كسر الترند النازل 2-بدأ تقاطع الموفينج  3-المؤشر فوق 100   أرجو التصحيح   وبرأيكم كم الهدف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

    صيدك ثمين اخي سام   كنت ارغب ان يعلق عليك الاخ خالد فهو اصلح للاربع ساعات فانا لم اعمل عليها كثيرا   بالنسبة للاربع ساعات يجب ان يكون الوقف على الاقل بين 40-50 نقطة   الهدف ما بين 60-80 نقطة   الفرصة رائعة ولكن لا احبذ الفرص التي تكون بهذا الشكل فهي تحمل احد الوجهين   كيف   شمعة الدخول وكما اوضحت صحيحة فهي شمعة تاكيد التقاطع   ولكن   لاحظ سعر اغلاق الشمعة وهي منطقة افتتاح الشمعة التي من المفترض الدخول عليها بغض النظر عن ما سيحدث مع افتتاح السوق فالهدف التعلم .  هي في منطقة 1.7708  وخطي الموفينج الان في منطقة 7630   الفرق بينهما حوالي 78 نقطة   وكما عودنا الموفينج واحد من اثنان اما رجوع السعر لخطوط الموفينج او ان يلحق الموفينج بالسعر   فانت هنا امام عملة تحمل وجهين ولك 50 %  وهنا المخاطرة كبيرة  فاما ان ينطلق السعر الى الاعلى مع افتتاح الشمعة   او ان يرجع لخط الموفينج 9 والمسافة كبيرة جدا للاستوب   وانت امام خيارين اما انتظار عودة السعر واخذه من افضل نقطة للدخول او الدخول من هنا   ولكن اكرر الفرصة 50 % فقط   لذا لا احبذ مثل هذه الفرص التي يكون فيها سعر الدخول بعيد عن التقاطع او خط الترند لان خط الترند له ايضا فوائد فاذا رجع السعر واغلق تحت خط الترند نخرج وهنا كلما بعد السعر عن خط الترند زادت المخاطرة   اسف على الاطالة

----------


## sam22

:A015:     بداية جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاهتمام   انا برأي النتواضع بأننا لا بد من الانتظار الى الشمعة القادمة  وبحيث يكون سعر الدخول اقرب ما يكون بتقاطع الموفينج   يعني بحدود1.7645       ولكن ما سرني من حضرتك هذا الشرح الرائع فجزاك الله خيرا  اذا ما سنقوم به الانتظار الى الشمعة الجديدة والدخول كما قلنا قريب من 1.7645   والله أعلم   ونرجو ابداء الملاحظة

----------


## dahoomi

ترند ولا احلى على الاسترالي / دولار 
ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
نتمنى للجميع اسبوع  كله ترندات مكسوره :Regular Smile:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:    :A015:      *فرصه علي الباوند فرنك ارجوا التاكيد من السهاري*  * * **

----------


## BahraiN

فرصة على AUD/USD   ارجو العليق تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

ايضا فرصى على EUR/CAD
ارجو التعليق
تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

انتضار كسر الترند فقط على ال GBP/CGFارجو التعليقتحياتي

----------


## SARHAN

> ترند ولا احلى على الاسترالي / دولار 
> ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
> نتمنى للجميع اسبوع كله ترندات مكسوره

 أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه الفرصه وهي فعلاً رائعه   لكني لاحظت أن الترند بها غير مرتكز على ثلاثة شمعات كما يجب  والتقاطع المتوسطات غير واضح ومطمأن   ولكن   لو شاهدناها على شارت الأربع ساعات لأصبحت أوضح أدق وهدف أكبر   واليك الرسم التالي

----------


## dahoomi

> أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه الفرصه وهي فعلاً رائعه      لكني لاحظت أن الترند بها غير مرتكز على ثلاثة شمعات كما يجب   والتقاطع المتوسطات غير واضح ومطمأن   ولكن   لو شاهدناها على شارت الأربع ساعات لأصبحت أوضح أدق وهدف أكبر   واليك الرسم التالي

 أشكرك اخي سرحان على الملاحظه فعلا التقاطع غير واضح

----------


## BahraiN

يا سلام لحد الان 50 نطقة

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

اريد رايكم في النيوزلندي

----------


## BahraiN

> اريد رايكم في النيوزلندي

 انه من رأي انك تتكل على الله
ارجو التليق باقي الاعضاء

----------


## dahoomi

> يا سلام لحد الان 50 نطقة

 ماشاالله فرصه ممتازه الف مبروووك :Regular Smile:

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    مساء الخير ياشباب اليوم الاثنين الوضع هادي بنسبه لاستراتجيتنا خاصه بعد الحركه القويه الي صارت بدري  معا العلم ترى مسجلين غياب كثير اليوم وفي خصم من درجات المواضبه  اولهم :Big Grin:   سبلاش/ وخالد/ ودحومي/ وبحرين/ وساما22 / ومتيم اليورو//// وباقي الاعضاء الي ماتذكرهم الحين  واتمنى لكم التوفيق انشا الله

----------


## 4XLY

> ماشاالله فرصه ممتازه الف مبروووك

 اخى داهومى
هل لديك ملف عن طريقة  Tom Demark   فى رسم الترند. فالترند هنا هو ترند ديمارك؟
شكرا لك

----------


## BahraiN

> مساء الخير ياشباب اليوم الاثنين الوضع هادي بنسبه لاستراتجيتنا خاصه بعد الحركه القويه الي صارت بدري معا العلم ترى مسجلين غياب كثير اليوم وفي خصم من درجات المواضبه  اولهم  سبلاش/ وخالد/ ودحومي/ وبحرين/ وساما22 / ومتيم اليورو//// وباقي الاعضاء الي ماتذكرهم الحين  واتمنى لكم التوفيق انشا الله

 يا هلا فيك يا اخ يورو 
انه مو غايب انه ادخل المنتدى بس ما ارد على المواضيع لان عندي دراست عليا في الاستراتيجية
هههههههه
على العموم يعطيك الف عافية و انشاء الله راح احضر كل يوم 
هالله هالله في الدرجات
تحياااتي

----------


## klyk

هل يعقل أنها ضاعت ؟
اليوم ما تابعنا السوق لظروف خاصة، للأسف ضاعت مننا الفرصة 
خيرها في غيرها

----------


## klyk

بالمناسبة ، حسابيا يا سيد خالد 
الهاي يكون في حدود 1.5484
و بهامش 5 نقاط مثل ما خبرتك ، نكون دخلنا من هاي الشمعة الي تلي الكسر  يا ريت يتم تسجيل كل الحسابات يا سيد خالد ، لغرض التجربة فقط ، و لما ينجح الأمر نبق نفصل فيه 
و شكرا .

----------


## dahoomi

انا حاضر لاتغيبوني :017:  
 اخى داهومى
هل لديك ملف عن طريقة Tom Demark فى رسم الترند. فالترند هنا هو ترند ديمارك؟
شكرا لك
اهلا اخي بن فايد ماعندي الملف 
أخوك داهومي = دحووومي :Regular Smile:

----------


## klyk

شباب حذاري 
حسب الإستراتيجية  دخلنا المرة الماضية لونغ ، أقصد على اليورو و الباوند ، يعني من المفروض الدخول القادم يكون شورت  لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن كل الأخبار ها الأسبوع متوقع أن تكون ضد الدولار و بالتالي ضعفه مقابل العملات 
و هذا ما يرجح صعودها مقابل الدولار  ، بالإضافة إلى كسره اليوم مستويات مهمة جدا ، لذا أرجو الحذر من الفرص الشورت في حالة توفرها ، و سأرفق لكم جدول الأخبار المتوقعة للدولار الأمريكي هذا الأسبوع 
وهذا الجدول

----------


## klyk

> اخى داهومى
> هل لديك ملف عن طريقة Tom Demark فى رسم الترند. فالترند هنا هو ترند ديمارك؟
> شكرا لك

 طريقة توم ديمارك في رسم الترندات سهلة جدا 
هو يعتمد على ملامسة الهاي أو اللاو بشكل كبير 
بالنسبة لتوم ديمارك ، ترند يلامس 2 هاي أو 2 لاو ، أحسن من ترند يلامس شموع حتى ولو كانت كثيرة ، المهم عنده هو الهاي و اللاو ، لذا فهي تسمى خطوط ديمارك 
و هي الأصل في الإستراتيجية .

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يااخوان فعلا اخي كليك فرص راحت ، وتسلموون يا اخوان على المتابعه شوفو لما يكون الكسر مع التيار ومع الاخبار تكون النقاط بالهبل .

----------


## الغيث

هذي فرصة .. ؟؟؟    :016:

----------


## الغيث

وهذي ..   :Clock:

----------


## has left

:A006:      :A015:    فرصة قادمة على الكندي وترند دي مارك  بانتظار اغلاق الساعه للتأكيد

----------


## splash

صيده موفقة ان شاء الله    :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

فرصة دخول في اليورو / فرنك

----------


## splash

غريبة صح  :016:  ننتظر اذا كسر

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    سبقتني مشا الله عليك وبارك الله فيك الله يرزقنا جميعا :Good:

----------


## splash

اخر تحديث   USD/CAD  اعتقد كفاية مقاومات كده

----------


## os2000

ما رأى الخبراء هل توجد فرصه على هذا الزوج يورو كندى

----------


## dahoomi

فرصة دخول في الاسترليني / ين ننتظر اكتمال شروط الدخول
تحياتي للجميع :Regular Smile:

----------


## klyk

> غريبة صح           ننتظر اذا كسر

 ماهي غريبة ولا شي 
يا حبيبي يا سبلاش ، الأخبار المتوقعة لهذا الأسبوع كلها ضد الدولار ، كيف بدك يطلع ؟
على العموم اليوم الثلاثاء لا توجد أرقام للدولار يعني يوم فني تماما 
ننتظر و نشوف .
شكرا

----------


## SARHAN

:A015:   فرصه على  EUR / JPY     :A012:

----------


## splash

ملاحظة صغيرة    اكتمت  كل شروط الدخول على زوج USD/CAD  في الشمعة الحالية   ولكن كان سعر افتتاح الشمعة 1.1556  واذا اضفنا السبريد سواء 5 او 6 نقاط مما يعني 1.1562   وبذلك يبعد السعر عن خط الترند وهو تقريبا عند 1.1522 حوالي 40 نقطة  يعني اذا رجع السعر لاختبار الترند المكسور معناتها استوب لوز   لذلك في مثل هذه الصفقات يرجى الحذر وانتظار السعر ليعود قليلا او فلا  وليست قاعدة عامة وانما على تقدير المضارب في بعض الحالات والافضل كقاعدة وحسب ملف الاستراتيجية الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة   تحياتي للجميع ،،،

----------


## Euro2005

> ملاحظة صغيرة     اكتمت كل شروط الدخول على زوج USD/CAD في الشمعة الحالية   ولكن كان سعر افتتاح الشمعة 1.1556 واذا اضفنا السبريد سواء 5 او 6 نقاط مما يعني 1.1562 وبذلك يبعد السعر عن خط الترند وهو تقريبا عند 1.1522 حوالي 40 نقطة  يعني اذا رجع السعر لاختبار الترند المكسور معناتها استوب لوز   لذلك في مثل هذه الصفقات يرجى الحذر وانتظار السعر ليعود قليلا او فلا  وليست قاعدة عامة وانما على تقدير المضارب في بعض الحالات والافضل كقاعدة وحسب ملف الاستراتيجية الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة   تحياتي للجميع ،،،

 ملاحضه جميله :Good:

----------


## splash

مبــــــــــ1000ــــــــرووووك  شمعة    ومزيدا من الجهد والبذل لنصل الى  المبتغى ان شاء الله        وهذه تحية لكل اعضاء الاستراتيجية والمنتدى وما ننسى حبيب الكل liquid والجميع دون استثناء    وتستاهلوها

----------


## abo_malek_ali

انا اللي اقدر اقول مبروك علي  المشاركة الالف  تري انت ما تقدر علي يا سبيلاش وانا اخوك    كلنا فذا استراتيجيتنا الغاليه  مبرووووك علينا كلنا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ويسعدني كمان اكون الاستراتيجيه الاولى بعد الالف  خللي اللي ببالي ايطق وايموت  :Good:  
السلام عليكم

----------


## الدراهم100

:Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:  
ليش كذا ابو مالك ضيعت علي ألف ليلة وليلة 
مبروك يا  إخوة :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

تري انت اللي بلشت بالحرب يا سبيلاش 
اتحمل العواقب  هاهاهاهاهاهاها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## devoo

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :A012:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

1000 شمعه =1000 مبرووووووووك لجميع المشاركين في الاستراتيجيه :015:

----------


## dahoomi

يشرفني ان اقدم لكم اول فرصه بعد الالف 
فرصة دخول في اليورو / دولار ننتظراكتمال الشروط

----------


## SARHAN

:A015:   فرصه  USA/CHF    :A012:

----------


## حامد لله

بارك الله فيك انا مبتديء متفائل جدا شكرا لك على هذا الحافذ

----------


## yinzi

Magic Point of 1/25/2006 by Yinzi 
1. The possible top and low on 1/25/2006. Take responsibility of your own risk. Currency	Low point	High point
USA	 87.60	 88.65
RUN/ USA	1.2200	 1.2380
GBP/ USA	1.7770	 1.7950
AUD/ USA	0.7460	 0.7570
CHF/ USA	1.2550	 1.2690
CAD/ USA	1.1450	 1.1590
JPY/ USA	114.30	 115.80
Shows the English pound and the euro highly again, two kinds both have the possibility which rises suddenly, Europe 1.2200/50 may be many, the English pound 1.7780/1.7800 may. be many Stops damages may enlarge to 100, the profit looks 200-500Yinzi http://www.yinzi888.comhttp://www.ma...ibbs/index.asp QQ;30963505   E-mail:[email protected]/        [email protected]

----------


## splash

> يشرفني ان اقدم لكم اول فرصه بعد الالف 
> فرصة دخول في اليورو / دولار ننتظراكتمال الشروط

      اخوي دحومي حياك الله   حاول عند رسم خط الترند ان يمثل الخط الترند كاملا (ميل السعر) حتى تحصل فعلا على الترند المنتظر كسره   انظر الى الشارت المرفق الخط الصاعد يمثل الترند الصاعد والخط الهابط يمثل التصحيح وكسر احدهما يعتبر مؤشر للدخول بعد اكتمال الشروط  وقد كسر هنا الترند الصاعد ولكن في فترة الركود الاسيوية  بمسار افقي لا يشجع بينما تكون ترند هابط صغير  واعتقد في كسره فرصة جيدة جدا خاصة انه في الاتجاه الاساسي السعر     :A012:

----------


## ماجد كو

ماشاء الله اخي سبلاش 
ملاحظه مهمه جدا مع الترند حتى ولو ترند صغير يكون ممتاز (شارتك الاخير لليورو دولار )، اشكرك ونرجو الكثير من الابداعات الاخرى ، عن نفسييييييي اعذرونيييييي ترا ضرب كمبيوتري فيروس الله لايوريكم واحاول اشيله بدون فائده الله يعين وما افرمت الجهاز   :EEK!:  .
وتسلموووووون

----------


## BahraiN

> ماشاء الله اخي سبلاش 
> ملاحظه مهمه جدا مع الترند حتى ولو ترند صغير يكون ممتاز (شارتك الاخير لليورو دولار )، اشكرك ونرجو الكثير من الابداعات الاخرى ، عن نفسييييييي اعذرونيييييي ترا ضرب كمبيوتري فيروس الله لايوريكم واحاول اشيله بدون فائده الله يعين وما افرمت الجهاز  .
> وتسلموووووون

   
اللع يهينك يا اخ ماجد كو 
انصحك بإنزال برنامج الكاسبر انتي فايروس
و عمل تحديث لة و بعدها scan my computer
و ان شاء الله سوف يحذف الفايروس

----------


## amir

يا شباب سؤال بسيط لاني انا مبتديء لسه معاكم هل دي كانت فرصة لليور بوند ولا ايه ارجو التصحيح او التاكيد وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا

----------


## splash

> يا شباب سؤال بسيط لاني انا مبتديء لسه معاكم هل دي كانت فرصة لليور بوند ولا ايه ارجو التصحيح او التاكيد وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا

 ممتاز  :Good:  ولكن سؤال : هل قرأت اول مشاركة في هذا الموضوع وهو ملف الاستراتيجية بقلم الاخ ليكويد ؟؟لان الرسم ممتاز ولكن يبقى وقت الدخول ووووو لان الفرصة المرفقة قد فات اوانها وصارت مالحة  :Regular Smile:  حاضرين لاي استفسارات والشباب ما يقصرون وحياك الله في رحاب الاستراتيجية وايضا الغرفة -------------->

----------


## has left

> يا شباب سؤال بسيط لاني انا مبتديء لسه معاكم هل دي كانت فرصة لليور بوند ولا ايه ارجو التصحيح او التاكيد وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا

   مثل ما قال أخوي سبلاش وأحب أزيد ان الزوج هذا بطيء جدا   يعني اذا بتنطر 40 نقطه بينشف ريجك وانت تنطر  فيه أزواج ثانيه أسرع وانا عن نفسي مبعد عنه مع انه السبريد فيه 3 وقيمة البايب اكثر من 17  بس عيبه بطييييييييييييييىء جدا  تحياتي ,,

----------


## amir

اشكركم يا شباب لاهتمامكم بالرد بس انا كان سؤالي هل دي كانت فرصة ام لا , بس لمجرد اني اعرف انا راسم صح ولا لا دا المطلوب وانا فاتح كل العملات تقريبا وعارف اني مش هدخل عليها علشان فرق السبريد والتكلفة وعلشان حسابي في الاصل مش هينفع , بس هو كان المهم اعرف انا قدرت ارسم الترند ولا لا
واشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكركم جدا جدا جدا

----------


## splash

> اشكركم يا شباب لاهتمامكم بالرد بس انا كان سؤالي هل دي كانت فرصة ام لا , بس لمجرد اني اعرف انا راسم صح ولا لا دا المطلوب وانا فاتح كل العملات تقريبا وعارف اني مش هدخل عليها علشان فرق السبريد والتكلفة وعلشان حسابي في الاصل مش هينفع , بس هو كان المهم اعرف انا قدرت ارسم الترند ولا لا
> واشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكركم جدا جدا جدا

   طب وليه الزعل ده كله   ياسيدي دحنا ما بنسدق واحد يجي يقولنا الكلمتين اللي عنده دي نعمة ما ترفسهاش   وعلي انا وعن اخوي has left  متأسفين ياعمي وكله ولا زعلك   روقها شويتين     ------------ ابي اجرب اتكلم بالمصري انفع  --------------    حبيت ارحب بيك وان شاء الله من المبدعين في الاستراتيجية

----------


## splash

> اشكركم يا شباب لاهتمامكم بالرد بس انا كان سؤالي هل دي كانت فرصة ام لا , بس لمجرد اني اعرف انا راسم صح ولا لا دا المطلوب وانا فاتح كل العملات تقريبا وعارف اني مش هدخل عليها علشان فرق السبريد والتكلفة وعلشان حسابي في الاصل مش هينفع , بس هو كان المهم اعرف انا قدرت ارسم الترند ولا لا
> واشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكركم جدا جدا جدا

   طب وليه الزعل ده كله   ياسيدي دحنا ما بنسدق واحد يجي يقولنا الكلمتين اللي عنده دي نعمة ما ترفسهاش   وعلي انا وعن اخوي has left  متأسفين ياعمي وكله ولا زعلك   روقها شويتين     ------------ ابي اجرب اتكلم بالمصري انفع  --------------    حبيت ارحب بيك وان شاء الله من المبدعين في الاستراتيجية

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:     *حياكم الله يا شباب وحشتونا وعقبال مليون مشاركه هذا الباوند للمراقبه بانتظار التقاطع والمومنتم*   ** **     *بس خلوا بالكم شكله كده ناوي علي شمعه ليموزين فلا تتاخرون*    *حبيب قلبي سبلاش اللهجه المصريه تتشرف بيك .....   تحياتي     *

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:     مساء الخير ياشباب أسعد الله اوقاتكم فرررررررررصه على الباوند

----------


## Euro2005

:A006:    الكندي تحت المجهرفي الانتظار  :EEK!:

----------


## amir

ايه رايكم يا شباب هل دي تعتبر فرصة قادمة ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir

يا شباب هل دي تعتبر فرصة قادمة علي الدولار كندي ارجو التعقيب

----------


## klyk

يتواجد إهتمام بالبيع لزوج الباوند/الدولار عند مستوى 1.7890، ويمثل هذا المستوى نقطة مقاومة للباوند حتى يسترد مستوى 1.79 . هذا ولقد ساعدت عمليات الشراء المبكرة في الجلسة الاوروبية على ارتفاع الباوند/الدولار لاعلى مستوى خلال اليوم بالقرب من 1.7885 
متوقع أن تنفذ العمليات في جلسة نيويورك لهذا اليوم ، أقصد الفترة الأمريكية 
لكن هناك خبر الناتج المحلي الأمريكي للربع الأخير ، و يتوقع أن يكون ضعيفا 
و بتالي ضعف للدولار مقابل الين 
هل ستتحقق الفرصة على الباوند؟

----------


## klyk

و هذا الشارت لفرصة الباوند 
أعتقد أنه سيرتفع بعد صدور الأخبار ، لذا فالفرصة مخوفة

----------


## Trust

> يا شباب هل دي تعتبر فرصة قادمة علي الدولار كندي ارجو التعقيب

   
ما زلنا في انتظار اتضاح الرؤية :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> يا شباب هل دي تعتبر فرصة قادمة علي الدولار كندي ارجو التعقيب

 اخي امير كل ترنداتك تعتمد على شمعتين فقط   ارجو مراجعة ملف الاستراتيجية جيدا    :A012:

----------


## amir

اشكرك عزيزي اسبلاش لاهتمامك بالرد بس كان في احد الاخوة قال ان ممكن اعتماد ترند توم دي مارك وهو علي اتنين هاي او اتنين لوو , وعموما انا شاكر لك توضيحك واسف انا مبتديء

----------


## Trust

النيوزيلندي ياشباب مستوي وجاهز

----------


## klyk

> اشكرك عزيزي اسبلاش لاهتمامك بالرد بس كان في احد الاخوة قال ان ممكن اعتماد ترند توم دي مارك وهو علي اتنين هاي او اتنين لوو , وعموما انا شاكر لك توضيحك واسف انا مبتديء

 أنا ذكرت أنه ممكن الإعتماد على 2 هاي أو 2 لاو حسب دي مارك 
لكني لست مؤسس الإستراتيجية ، لذا أنصحك أخي كمبتديء أن تتبع كل شروط الإستراتيجية و من بينها شرط ملامسة 3 شمعات ، بهذه الطريقة تضمن أنك تدخل صفقاتك دون خوف 
و شكرا لحسن متابعتك معنا

----------


## klyk

بالمناسبة شباب 
مبروك للي دخلو صفقة الباوند ، الي أنا خفت منها بسبب الأخبار 
إلى الأمام دايما إن شاء الله

----------


## klyk

هذه فرصة الباوند اليوم

----------


## kalid

ما شاء الله تبارك الله في البدايـــه أعتذر عن الإنقطاع وذلك لأنكم ما تركتوا لي شي أسويه،،وحسيت أن ردودي مالها أي داعي  ماشاء الله الجميع ينزل فرص وأيضاً الجميع يصحح وهذا والله اللي نبيـــه أن الكل يفهم الإستراتيجيه بس ما سويتوا فيني خير أنا قاعد أتفرج وأقشر بصل :Big Grin:   والحين شفت فرصه عالطاير فـ قلت يا ولد إلحق نزلها بالموضوع قبل ما أحد يسبقك :Wink Smile:    ننتظر إكتمال الشروط ومن ثم الدخول شورت  :A012:   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  في البدايـــه أعتذر عن الإنقطاع وذلك لأنكم ما تركتوا لي شي أسويه،،وحسيت أن ردودي مالها أي داعي  ماشاء الله الجميع ينزل فرص وأيضاً الجميع يصحح وهذا والله اللي نبيـــه أن الكل يفهم الإستراتيجيه بس ما سويتوا فيني خير أنا قاعد أتفرج وأقشر بصل  والحين شفت فرصه عالطاير فـ قلت يا ولد إلحق نزلها بالموضوع قبل ما أحد يسبقك   ننتظر إكتمال الشروط ومن ثم الدخول شورت   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

 افتقدناك ياأخ خالد الحمدلله على السلامه
انا خلصت من البصل وبديت في البطاطس :Big Grin:  
يالله انشالله تكون فرصه حلوه

----------


## السبع

فرصة قريبة التحقق على اليورو أربع ساعات 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## السبع

> فرصة قريبة التحقق على اليورو أربع ساعات 
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 حصل التقاطع ويبقى الكسر للمتابعة اللصيقة :Clock:    :A012:

----------


## sam22

:A015:  
بالنسبة الى فرصة اليورو دولار على شارت الاربع ساعات 
الا تد يا اخي أن نقطة تقاطع الموفينج ستكون بعيدة عن نقطة الكسر وبالتالي سيكون هناك مخاطر من الدخول بعد الدخول  
وبالتالي اذا انتظرنا الى ما بعد عودة السعر الى اقرب نقطة تقاطع الموفينج سنكون فوق الترند  
فما العمل ؟؟؟

----------


## السبع

> بالنسبة الى فرصة اليورو دولار على شارت الاربع ساعات 
> الا تد يا اخي أن نقطة تقاطع الموفينج ستكون بعيدة عن نقطة الكسر وبالتالي سيكون هناك مخاطر من الدخول بعد الدخول  
> وبالتالي اذا انتظرنا الى ما بعد عودة السعر الى اقرب نقطة تقاطع الموفينج سنكون فوق الترند  
> فما العمل ؟؟؟

 أخي العزيز  خط الترند المرسوم على الشارت قوي جداً لأنه يمتد لفترة شهر تقريباً وأي كسر لهذا الترند فأمام اليورو رالي نزول لا يقل عن 150 نقطة ،مع أني أميل لسيناريو الارتداد من خط الترند لمستويات 1.2400 ونحن نتابع حركة السعر ونبني عليها قراراتنا  مع شكري وتقديري لرأيك  والله أعلم

----------


## splash

> بالنسبة الى فرصة اليورو دولار على شارت الاربع ساعات 
> الا تد يا اخي أن نقطة تقاطع الموفينج ستكون بعيدة عن نقطة الكسر وبالتالي سيكون هناك مخاطر من الدخول بعد الدخول  
> وبالتالي اذا انتظرنا الى ما بعد عودة السعر الى اقرب نقطة تقاطع الموفينج سنكون فوق الترند  
> فما العمل ؟؟؟

   اخي سام ارجو ان كان ما تفضلت به اعلاه بناء على فهم مني فارجو ان تقبل مني تصحيح الفهم امااذا كان بناء على نظرية اخرى فلنتناقش بعض الشي   كنت سابقا قد اوردت على بعض الفرص ان السعر بعيد عن خط الموفينج   ولكن لفهم اخر   اخي ما قد اسلفت ذكره ينطبق على الفرص التي يكسر فيها الترند ونبقى بانتظار  تقاطع الموفينج للدخول ففي بعض الحالات يكون السعر بعيد جدا عن خط الترند او عن نقطة الكسر وهنا ينطبق ما اقول من ان الدخول فيه مخاطرة  لانه اذا فكر وعاد لاختبار الترند المكسور فقد يضرب الاستوب لوز   اما في المثال اعلاه فهو فرصة جيدة جدا للدخول بل وافضل الفرص هي التي يتقاطع فيها الموفينج قبل الكسر  لاننا بمجرد الكسر وافتتاح سمعة خارج الترند سنقوم بالدخول وسنكون قريبين بمكان من خط الترند لو اراد  اختباره   لانه لو عاد واغلق داخل الترند يكون الخروج مباشرة   وافضل النقاش او التوضيح في غرفة الاستراتيجية لتوفر الوسائل في البالتوك  broken trend

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم 
كأن الغيابات اليوم كثيرة ؟
أول مرة أشوف موضوعنا ينتقل للصفحة الثانية 
شو الي صار ، لا لا لا ما بدنا هيك 
على العموم اليوم القائمة تبع الغيابات ما راح تكفي الأسماء كلها 
نسامحكم هذه المرة ، لكن إعملو حسابكم المرة الجاية ما راح تكون قائمة راح يكون كتاب لتسجيل الغيابات 
سلامتكم

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يااخوان   شكرا اخي بحرين ولكن لابرنامج كاسبر ولا غيره الجهاز عطب وتم مسحه بالكامل  :48 48:  والله يعوض الحمد لله حاط نسخ اضافيه لكثير من المواضيع عموما حطيت النورثن 2006 انتي فايرس. اخي سبلاش هذا الاسبوع اشوفك بتحط ملاحظات ممتازه وقيمه بارك الله فيك وتسلم وتسلموووووووووون جميعا .

----------


## sam22

> اخي سام ارجو ان كان ما تفضلت به اعلاه بناء على فهم مني فارجو ان تقبل مني تصحيح الفهم امااذا كان بناء على نظرية اخرى فلنتناقش بعض الشي   كنت سابقا قد اوردت على بعض الفرص ان السعر بعيد عن خط الموفينج   ولكن لفهم اخر   اخي ما قد اسلفت ذكره ينطبق على الفرص التي يكسر فيها الترند ونبقى بانتظار تقاطع الموفينج للدخول ففي بعض الحالات يكون السعر بعيد جدا عن خط الترند او عن نقطة الكسر وهنا ينطبق ما اقول من ان الدخول فيه مخاطرة لانه اذا فكر وعاد لاختبار الترند المكسور فقد يضرب الاستوب لوز   اما في المثال اعلاه فهو فرصة جيدة جدا للدخول بل وافضل الفرص هي التي يتقاطع فيها الموفينج قبل الكسر  لاننا بمجرد الكسر وافتتاح سمعة خارج الترند سنقوم بالدخول وسنكون قريبين بمكان من خط الترند لو اراد اختباره   لانه لو عاد واغلق داخل الترند يكون الخروج مباشرة   وافضل النقاش او التوضيح في غرفة الاستراتيجية لتوفر الوسائل في البالتوك  broken trend

 أخي الكريم
بصراحة كتبت ملاحظتي متعلما منكم ولست إلا متعلم 
فقد كنت في مرة أو اكثر قدمت اقتراحا بالدخول في احدى الصفقات فكان الرد أن التقاطع بعيد عن الترند وبالتالي فان المخاطرة كبيرة 
هذا ما فهمته وقد أكون مخطئاً في الفهم 
فلما رأيت هذه الفرصة وجدتها مناسبة لأفهم الامر بشكل واضح  
شكرا لكم وزاكم الله خيرا  
والذي فهمته الان:
1-اذا تقاطع الموفينج اولا وبعد ذلك الترند فالفرصة جيدة وقوية 
2-اذا كسر الترند قبل التقاطع وكان التقاطع بعد ذلك والفرق بين الكسر والتقاطع كبير فالمخاطرة كبيرة  
هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## splash

> اخي سبلاش هذا الاسبوع اشوفك بتحط ملاحظات ممتازه وقيمه بارك الله فيك وتسلم وتسلموووووووووون جميعا .

 الغالي ماجد اولا من تشجيعكم الله يطول في عمرك ثانيا ولله الحمد فرغت نفسي للاستراتيجية وهي الطريقة الوحيدة التي اضارب بها الان فبدات الملاحظات تظهر حسب وجهة نظري القاصرة ولا ابخل عليكم بشيء وعندي مفاجئة بس انت الله يسلمك ما تبي تتقهوى عندنا في غرفتكم طال عمرك انت والغايبين        

> أخي الكريم
> بصراحة كتبت ملاحظتي متعلما منكم ولست إلا متعلم 
> فقد كنت في مرة أو اكثر قدمت اقتراحا بالدخول في احدى الصفقات فكان الرد أن التقاطع بعيد عن الترند وبالتالي فان المخاطرة كبيرة 
> هذا ما فهمته وقد أكون مخطئاً في الفهم 
> فلما رأيت هذه الفرصة وجدتها مناسبة لأفهم الامر بشكل واضح  
> شكرا لكم وزاكم الله خيرا  
> والذي فهمته الان:
> 1-اذا تقاطع الموفينج اولا وبعد ذلك الترند فالفرصة جيدة وقوية 
> 2-اذا كسر الترند قبل التقاطع وكان التقاطع بعد ذلك والفرق بين الكسر والتقاطع كبير فالمخاطرة كبيرة  
> هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي الكريم سام كلنا نتعلم من بعضنا البعض   وصحيح ما تفضلت به ولكن بناء على وجهة نظري يعني صحيح هو ما اقصده   ولكن هو راي مجتهد فقط وقد يحمل الخطأ   يعني كشهادة براءة خذ الاصل لانه مجرب والاصل ملف الحبيب ليكويد اول موضوع   وقد صححت لك سابقا للتحذير من الخطورة بناء على وجهة نظري القاصرة وصراحة لا احبذ ان اقول ادخل او لا تدخل دون بيان السبب   :Regular Smile:    والاجتهاد فمن الله ان اصاب ومن نفسي والشيطان ان اخطأ

----------


## splash

وكما وعدت كي لا تكون غرفة البالتوك حارمة لبعض من لا يستطيع التواجد هناك   وحتى تكون المعلومة موثقة فسوف اقوم بكتابة ملخص ما يدور من اراء او نقاش في الغرفة خاصة اذا جاء من لسان الحبيب ليكويد    نقطة وقف الخسارة والتريلنغ   مع ان الموضوع يهم كل المضاربين الا ان النقاش دار في الغرفة الخاصة بالاستراتيجية وكان الشرح حسب استراتيجية الترند المكسور والتي يحسب لها 40 نقطة وقف خسارة  و يحق لمن يرغب ان ينقل اي جزء او كامل الموضوع فالمنتدى هو البيت الكبير بل بالعكس الفائدة تعم  سؤال طرحته على استاذي ليكويد حول استخدام التريلنغ اي رفع وقف الخسارة   وكانت اجابته كما يلي :-   استخدام التريلنغ او رفع وقف الخسارة يكون لمحاولة جني ارباح من حركة الزوج في اتجاه الصفقة دون المغامرة بالربح المحقق باكبر قدر ممكن والداهية اذا تحول الربح الى خسارة   فيتم تحريك امر وقف الخسارة في كل ربح 15 نقطة الى -10 بمعنى اذا كان الاستوب -40 عند تحقيق 15 نقطة ربح يمكن تحريك امر وقف الخسارة الى -30 وهكذا   لماذا ؟  يجب اعطاء السعر فرصة للحركة في حدود 40 الى 45 نقطة  فبذلك اعطينا السوق حوالي 45 نقطة وهي من +15 الى -30   ولا يجب ايضا اعطاءه اكثر من ذلك   فعدم استخدام التريلنغ او تحريك وقف الخسارة يجعلنا نعطي السوق اكثر من حقه بمعنى   اذا تحرك السعر +15 وبقي الاستوب في مكانه -40 مما يعني اننا اعطينا السوق 55 نقطة وهو اكثر من حقه   فيجب ان نعطي السوق حقه كما يجب ان لا نتنازل عن حقوقنا امام السوق   مع التمنيات لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## splash

حبيت اعلق على نفسي  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     بالنسبة لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور افضل وكنظرة شخصية استخدام التريلنغ للمحافظة على الربح فقط وليس لجني اكبر قدر من الربح   بمعنى تحديد الليمت وعدم تركه مفتوحا لجني اكبر قدر من النقاط   لماذا ؟  لان الاستراتيجية تعتمد في ربحها على التصحيح الذي ينتج  عن كسر الترند وليست على تكون ترند جديد مما يعني محدودية النقاط في وجهة نظري لذلك خذ ربحك الـــــــ40ــــــــــنقطة  افضل    :Good:

----------


## nedal

:015:   :A003:   
الف شكر على هذه المعلومة الجميلة وفقك الله ورزقك  :Good:

----------


## تيمون

يا اخوان هل من الممكن ان تضعوا نتائج تقريبية لشهر يناير (عدد النقاط الرابحة و عدد النقاط الخاسرة)

----------


## تيمون

يا اخوان هل من الممكن ان تضعوا نتائج تقريبية لشهر يناير (عدد النقاط الرابحة و عدد النقاط الخاسرة)

----------


## klyk

سيد تيمون ، الجماعة كانو متابعين للإستراتيجية من أولها و هم يقدرو يعطوك كل الفرص في هذا الشهر و يعطوك النتايج، أما عني أنا فقد دخلت 3 مرات في خلال هذا الشهر 
الأولى 40 نقطة و الثانية 40 نقة ، و الثالثة 145 نقطة 
يعني بمجموع 225 نقطة لثلاث فرص 
و راح يعطوك الشباب النتيجة الجازمة 
الخساير الحمد لله ما شفتها هذا الشهر

----------


## klyk

في الإنتظار على محطة الترند المكسور 
اليورو ين

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرصه في اليورو / ين كما اشار لها اخي klyk 
هناك رسمتين للترند او ثلاثه ارجو من الاخوان الخبرا توضيح الادق
اتمنى لكم اسبوع حافل بالارباح :Good: 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## dahoomi

ترند مجنون على المجنونgbp / jpy 
ننتظر اكتمال الشروط :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

تم تحقيق الهدف للي دخل مع افتتاح الشمعه السابقه  بالنسبه لليورو /ين + 40
1000 مبرووووووك

----------


## splash

اخي دحومي اسمح لي بان ارد عليك فانت قد استنجدت بالخبراء ولست بخبير   القاعدة تقول كلما كبر الترند وكلما تباعدت النقاط الملامسة للترند عن بعضها البعض كانت دلالة على قوة الترند مما يعني صحة الكسر في حالة كسر    ولكن الملاحظة تقول واشكرك على هذا الشارت فقد سنح لي فررصة ان اوضح امرا لاحظته من الممارسة في هذه الاستراتيجية   وهي ان السعر يقوم بتكوين الترند اثناء مسيرته اي انه قد ينزل عدة مرات في الترند الصاعد ليكون الشمعات الملامسة للترند وقد يكون لدينا اساسا ترند صاعد ملامس الشمعات الثلاث ونبني دخول عليه ويكون هناك في الخفاء ترند من شعتين وطبعا لاننا في الترند المكسور لن نعيره انتباه ولكن  من اليوم اقول لكم اعيره كل الانتباه فهو سبب الكسر الوهمي الذي كان خافيا علينا   فالسوق مثلا اعطى الترند الكبير اهتماما اكبر فتم كسر الترند الصغير ذو الثلاث شمعات وبعد 10 نقاط مثلا - طبعا فيها السبريد عشان ما نطمع وندخل ونقول ناخذ 10 لا - تجده ارتد ليتبين لنا انه كون ترند بثلاث شمعات ونحن اصبحنا داخل الترند لا نعرف انبقى ام نخرج   وخذا عن تجربة   وغي مثل الشارت المرفق من الاخ دحومي قد يكون فيه بعض مما اقول المهم انه ننتظر كسر الترند الابعد او الذي يكون خارجا لاحتمال ان يرتد منه السعر     وهذا شارت اخر من عندي

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:    ملاحظه ولا اروع يا سبلاش الي الامام دائما يا صديقي   :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

ماشاء الله الخبير خبير ولاأروع اخي سبلاش
مانستغني عن ملاحظاتك المهمه

----------


## dahoomi

اعتقد  اكتملت الشروط في الشمعه السابقه و كان المفروض الدخول من 141.95 والهدف 141.55
انا دخلت من 141.90 وخرجت 141.60 وخرجت ب 30 نقطه ولله الحمد
يعني مبرووك علي

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

تصديق لكلام اخي سبلاش انظر الشارت المرفق

----------


## klyk

> اخي دحومي اسمح لي بان ارد عليك فانت قد استنجدت بالخبراء ولست بخبير    القاعدة تقول كلما كبر الترند وكلما تباعدت النقاط الملامسة للترند عن بعضها البعض كانت دلالة على قوة الترند مما يعني صحة الكسر في حالة كسر    ولكن الملاحظة تقول واشكرك على هذا الشارت فقد سنح لي فررصة ان اوضح امرا لاحظته من الممارسة في هذه الاستراتيجية   وهي ان السعر يقوم بتكوين الترند اثناء مسيرته اي انه قد ينزل عدة مرات في الترند الصاعد ليكون الشمعات الملامسة للترند وقد يكون لدينا اساسا ترند صاعد ملامس الشمعات الثلاث ونبني دخول عليه ويكون هناك في الخفاء ترند من شعتين وطبعا لاننا في الترند المكسور لن نعيره انتباه ولكن  من اليوم اقول لكم اعيره كل الانتباه فهو سبب الكسر الوهمي الذي كان خافيا علينا   فالسوق مثلا اعطى الترند الكبير اهتماما اكبر فتم كسر الترند الصغير ذو الثلاث شمعات وبعد 10 نقاط مثلا - طبعا فيها السبريد عشان ما نطمع وندخل ونقول ناخذ 10 لا - تجده ارتد ليتبين لنا انه كون ترند بثلاث شمعات ونحن اصبحنا داخل الترند لا نعرف انبقى ام نخرج   وخذا عن تجربة   وغي مثل الشارت المرفق من الاخ دحومي قد يكون فيه بعض مما اقول المهم انه ننتظر كسر الترند الابعد او الذي يكون خارجا لاحتمال ان يرتد منه السعر         وهذا شارت اخر من عندي

 أخي الكريم سبلاش، لو أعرنا كل الترندات إهتماما لبقينا نتابع السعر مع الترندات دون أن ندخل في أي صفقة 
يعني كل ما يكسر ترند نجد أنه على وشك أن يشكل ترند أخر ، و بالتالي نبق نستمتع بإكتشاف الترندات فقط 
لكن مهمتنا أن ندخل مع كسر الترند ، لذا يجب أن نثق في الترند الذي رسمناه ، أو نحسب رياضيا ما يمكن أن نحققه من هذا الترند ، و أعتقد والله أعلم أن الترند يكسر لسبب ما ، و أضن أن السبب الذي يجعل الترند الأول يكسر سيكون كافيا لكسر الثاني ، والله علم .

----------


## kalid

> أخي الكريم سبلاش، لو أعرنا كل الترندات إهتماما لبقينا نتابع السعر مع الترندات دون أن ندخل في أي صفقة 
> يعني كل ما يكسر ترند نجد أنه على وشك أن يشكل ترند أخر ، و بالتالي نبق نستمتع بإكتشاف الترندات فقط 
> لكن مهمتنا أن ندخل مع كسر الترند ، لذا يجب أن نثق في الترند الذي رسمناه ، أو نحسب رياضيا ما يمكن أن نحققه من هذا الترند ، و أعتقد والله أعلم أن الترند يكسر لسبب ما ، و أضن أن السبب الذي يجعل الترند الأول يكسر سيكون كافيا لكسر الثاني ، والله علم .

  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## splash

> اعتقد اكتملت الشروط في الشمعه السابقه و كان المفروض الدخول من 141.95 والهدف 141.55
> انا دخلت من 141.90 وخرجت 141.60 وخرجت ب 30 نقطه ولله الحمد
> يعني مبرووك علي

 sorry  دحومي   انا كنت غلطان وسحبت الرد شان ما اضلل غير   يعني طلعت قاعد تكلم نفسك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> أخي الكريم سبلاش، لو أعرنا كل الترندات إهتماما لبقينا نتابع السعر مع الترندات دون أن ندخل في أي صفقة 
> يعني كل ما يكسر ترند نجد أنه على وشك أن يشكل ترند أخر ، و بالتالي نبق نستمتع بإكتشاف الترندات فقط 
> لكن مهمتنا أن ندخل مع كسر الترند ، لذا يجب أن نثق في الترند الذي رسمناه ، أو نحسب رياضيا ما يمكن أن نحققه من هذا الترند ، و أعتقد والله أعلم أن الترند يكسر لسبب ما ، و أضن أن السبب الذي يجعل الترند الأول يكسر سيكون كافيا لكسر الثاني ، والله علم .

   وانا قلت    

> اعيره كل الانتباه

     ولم اقل لا تدخل واسف ان فاتتني نقطة لاقول اذا كان الترند المحتمل تكوينه يمنع دخولنا في الصفقة الحالية يعني اقل من الهدف المقبول اما اذا كان بعيدا حتى ولو بـ30 نقطة فلا ضير في ذلك   وانا عن نفسي ابحث عن الضمان - والضمان لله- حتى ولو قلت الفرص   تحياتي القلبية

----------


## klyk

> وانا قلت  
> [/color][/size][/color][/size]    ولم اقل لا تدخل واسف ان فاتتني نقطة لاقول اذا كان الترند المحتمل تكوينه يمنع دخولنا في الصفقة الحالية يعني اقل من الهدف المقبول اما اذا كان بعيدا حتى ولو بـ30 نقطة فلا ضير في ذلك   وانا عن نفسي ابحث عن الضمان - والضمان لله- حتى ولو قلت الفرص   تحياتي القلبية

  :Good:

----------


## ماجد كو

ما شاء الله اخي سبلاش   انا اؤيد ما تقوله فيجب اخذه في الاعتبار خاصه الترند اليومي والويكلي :47 47:   وتسلموون  اخي دحوومي اليورو ين اليوم لم يكن مضبوطا عندي فدخولك من وين ، لا ارى فرصه جديده .

----------


## splash

> ما شاء الله اخي سبلاش   انا اؤيد ما تقوله فيجب اخذه في الاعتبار خاصه الترند اليومي والويكلي وتسلموون  اخي دحوومي اليورو ين اليوم لم يكن مضبوطا عندي فدخولك من وين ، لا ارى فرصه جديده .

   انا ماقلت شي  :47 47:

----------


## dahoomi

> ما شاء الله اخي سبلاش   انا اؤيد ما تقوله فيجب اخذه في الاعتبار خاصه الترند اليومي والويكلي وتسلموون  اخي دحوومي اليورو ين اليوم لم يكن مضبوطا عندي فدخولك من وين ، لا ارى فرصه جديده .

 
اهلا اخي ماجد كو
صباح اليوم اكتملت الشروط وافتتاح الشمعه كان على 141.95 يعني الدخول شورت والهدف كان 141.55 واللو اليوم وصل 141.54 يعني من دخل تحقق هدفه
الملاحظ في الشارت وجود اكثر من ترند واشار اخي سبلاش على ذلك وابدى ملاحظات مهمه
تحياتي للجميع :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

GBP/JPY  ننتظر اكتمال الشروط   مع اني ما اشتغلت عليه قبل ولكن اعتقد الكسر سيكون طيب النتائج لترند 10 ايام من يوم 20/1

----------


## dahoomi

اكتملت الشروط ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه في الاسترالي / دولار

----------


## Trust

النيوزيلندي ايضا حقق الشروط كن لم نلحق على الدخول....وفي انتظار الفرنك
ومبروك عليك ياخ داهومي فرصة الاسترالي ممتازة

----------


## amir

يا جماعة انا مش لاقي النيوزلندي علي ميتا تريدير 4 ايه الحل؟؟؟؟

----------


## klyk

هذه فرصة على الباوند 
دخلنا و العقد محقق لحد الأن 12 نقطة و الحمد لله

----------


## klyk

في اليورو و الفرنك تم التقاطع لخطوط الموفينج 
لكن لم يتشكل ترند يمكن الوثوق به ، لا داعي للمغامرة

----------


## klyk

أعتقد أن هذا النوع من الترندات هو الذي يقصده السيد سبلاش في مشاركته السابقة 
أما أنا يا سيد سبلاش فقد وثقت في الترند الأخظر و دخلت الصفقة .
و سنرى مدى فعالية الترند الأخر 
شكرا

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان   اخي كليك انا اؤيد نظرة اخينا سبلاش لترند المجنون ولاننسى النقطه 207.02 كدعم قوي ، بالنسبه للباوند دولار واليورو لاننسى اخبار اليوم،  الاسترالي لم اعرف كيف دخلو عليه الشباب ياليت يرسمونا الشارت النيوزلندي لاحظو اين الترند وكيف نحدد الكسر ؟؟وتسلموووووووووون

----------


## splash

> أعتقد أن هذا النوع من الترندات هو الذي يقصده السيد سبلاش في مشاركته السابقة 
> أما أنا يا سيد سبلاش فقد وثقت في الترند الأخظر و دخلت الصفقة .
> و سنرى مدى فعالية الترند الأخر 
> شكرا

 اخي كليك اجو عدم فهم كلامي خاطئا   اكرر قلت الانتباه للترند الاكبر فقط والسبب الذي جعلنا نحترم الترند الصغير وانتظار كسره يجلعنا نضع اعتبار للترند الاكبر فهو ايضا خط ترند وقد لا يكسر  ولا يعني انني قد افتيت فقد ابديت ملاحظة فقط   تحياتي ،،،

----------


## has left

> في اليورو و الفرنك تم التقاطع لخطوط الموفينج 
> لكن لم يتشكل ترند يمكن الوثوق به ، لا داعي للمغامرة

   الغالي  klyk عاش من شافك  بالنسبه لترند اليورو ممكن اعرف ليش لا يمكن الوثوق به ؟  مع اني شايفه ترند حلو بغض التظر عن تحقق الهدف او لا   مرفق الترند ارجو من حضرتك توضيح سبب عدم وثوقك به  شاكر لك عزيزي ,,

----------


## klyk

> الغالي klyk عاش من شافك   بالنسبه لترند اليورو ممكن اعرف ليش لا يمكن الوثوق به ؟  مع اني شايفه ترند حلو بغض التظر عن تحقق الهدف او لا   مرفق الترند ارجو من حضرتك توضيح سبب عدم وثوقك به  شاكر لك عزيزي ,,

 أخي الكريم ، لقد سبق و ذكرت أني أعتمد على الترندات التي تتشكل من ملامسة الهاي أو اللاو 
و الترند الهابط كما قلت يجب أن يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء أي صاعدة و الي عندك نازلة .
كما أني لو أردت أن أحسب المسافة التي يقطعها السعر بعد كسر الترند فطبعا سوف أبحث عن أخر قاع تشكل قبل كسر الترند 
و لو بحثت هنا سأجد أن الترند سوف يقطع مسافة قليلة جدا و لربما قد قطعها و أنتهى الأمر 
أخي أ،ظر دئما للترند كأنه جدار  
يلامسه السعر المرة الأولى ، فيجد أنه صلب ، ثم الثانية فيجد أنه صلب فالثالثة ، ثم يعيد له بظربة قوية 
و عادة لكي تكون الظربة قوية يجب العودة للوراء لتزيد سرعته ، و هذا هو القاع الذي نحسب منه 
تخيل الحركة هكذا إن شاء الله لن تخطيء في رسم الترند أبدا 
شكرا لك .

----------


## klyk

تحقق الهدف في صفقة الباوند +50 نقطة 
و الحمد لله

----------


## dahoomi

> النيوزيلندي ايضا حقق الشروط كن لم نلحق على الدخول....وفي انتظار الفرنك
> ومبروك عليك ياخ داهومي فرصة الاسترالي ممتازة

 الاسترالي طار فوق بعد ماعلني 
 الدخول كان من 0.7516 والهدف 0.7556
1000 مبروك للي دخل :Good:

----------


## splash

> أخي الكريم ، لقد سبق و ذكرت أني أعتمد على الترندات التي تتشكل من ملامسة الهاي أو اللاو 
> و الترند الهابط كما قلت يجب أن يلامس 3 هاي لشمعات زرقاء أي صاعدة و الي عندك نازلة .
> كما أني لو أردت أن أحسب المسافة التي يقطعها السعر بعد كسر الترند فطبعا سوف أبحث عن أخر قاع تشكل قبل كسر الترند 
> و لو بحثت هنا سأجد أن الترند سوف يقطع مسافة قليلة جدا و لربما قد قطعها و أنتهى الأمر 
> أخي أ،ظر دئما للترند كأنه جدار  
> يلامسه السعر المرة الأولى ، فيجد أنه صلب ، ثم الثانية فيجد أنه صلب فالثالثة ، ثم يعيد له بظربة قوية  و عادة لكي تكون الظربة قوية يجب العودة للوراء لتزيد سرعته ، و هذا هو القاع الذي نحسب منه  تخيل الحركة هكذا إن شاء الله لن تخطيء في رسم الترند أبدا 
> شكرا لك .

    :Good:

----------


## Rally

*السلام عليكم ، اخواني هل ننتظر كسر الترند في اليورو لاكتمال الشروط والدخول لونج ، ام انه ترند غير موثوق ؟؟  
ننتظر رأيكم *

----------


## amir

ايه رايكم يا شابا بالفرصتين دول ارجو حد يقولي غلط ام صح

----------


## amir

اسف اخ رالي الفرق بيني وبينك دقيقة بس , يعني تقريبا في نفس الوقت

----------


## dahoomi

يااخوان  اعتقد انها فرصتين اكتملت شروطها

----------


## amir

ودي علشان انت رديت يا اخ داحومي

----------


## dahoomi

اكتملت شروط الدخول في اليورو/ دولار

----------


## splash

> *السلام عليكم ، اخواني هل ننتظر كسر الترند في اليورو لاكتمال الشروط والدخول لونج ، ام انه ترند غير موثوق ؟؟*     *ننتظر رأيكم*

     هو في ترند احلى من كذه ياشيخ   اسف علىالتاخر في الرد بس انشغلت شوية   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## dahoomi

> ودي علشان انت رديت يا اخ داحومي

 ماشالله عليك يااميرشغلك ميه ميه
انا وانت بس في الملعب :Good:

----------


## amir

ربنا يخليك دا انا لسه مبتديء علي الاخر بس حابب الناس توضح الغلط من الصح للمنفعة لنا جميعا علشان ممكن كل واحد يبقي متابع كام زوج لان في بعض الاخوة بيبقوا عندهم مشاغل يعني نساعد بعض 
اشكرك ولك التحية

----------


## amir

والين كمان ايه رايكم فية

----------


## klyk

> ودي علشان انت رديت يا اخ داحومي

 بالنسبة للباوند أعتقد يا جماعة أن الفرصة الحقيقية قد ضاعت منكم 
في اللحظة الي أنتم رسمتم الترند ، أنا حققت 50 نقطة و الحمد لله 
و بالنسبة للين فأعتقد أنها ضاعت أيضا علينا جميعا ، لكني لا أنصح بالتعامل على هذا الزوج لأنه عدو الإستراتيجية .
و سأرفق شارت الباوند بالترند الي أنا دخلت بالإعتماد عليه 
و سأرفق شارت الين مع الترند الذي أعتقد أنه انه الأصح .
تفضلو

----------


## Euro2005

> بالنسبة للباوند أعتقد يا جماعة أن الفرصة الحقيقية قد ضاعت منكم 
> في اللحظة الي أنتم رسمتم الترند ، أنا حققت 50 نقطة و الحمد لله 
> و بالنسبة للين فأعتقد أنها ضاعت أيضا علينا جميعا ، لكني لا أنصح بالتعامل على هذا الزوج لأنه عدو الإستراتيجية .
> و سأرفق شارت الباوند بالترند الي أنا دخلت بالإعتماد عليه 
> و سأرفق شارت الين مع الترند الذي أعتقد أنه انه الأصح .
> تفضلو

     :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dahoomi

فينكم ياشباب ماتجوا الا وقت الفرص الله يهديكم بس :Big Grin:   
فرص مرتقبه على اليورو / دولار والفرنك / دولار

----------


## amir

دول 3 فرص للمتابعة والتصحيح في نفس الوقت وفي ملاحظة عندي وهيه تشكيل مثلث  هل دا فعلا صحيح , اشكركم وياريت لو حد ياكد او يصحح , وللعلم في ازاوج كتير لها تريند واضح ومنتظرة بقية الشروط لو حد يحب ارفقها مفيش مشكلة

----------


## splash

> دول 3 فرص للمتابعة والتصحيح في نفس الوقت وفي ملاحظة عندي وهيه تشكيل مثلث هل دا فعلا صحيح , اشكركم وياريت لو حد ياكد او يصحح , وللعلم في ازاوج كتير لها تريند واضح ومنتظرة بقية الشروط لو حد يحب ارفقها مفيش مشكلة

  :Good:      EUR/USD SHORT

----------


## amir

ودي علشان خاطرك يا اخ سبلاش

----------


## amir

ودي فرصة علي الاسترالي اللي امبارح كان روعة في كسر الترند النازل , بس دلوقت الطالع  :Frown:  ,
وهو انتوا موجودين ولا انا لوحدي في المنتدي مين اللي بياخد الغياب :75 75:

----------


## has left

:A006:     :A015:   
تحية لأمير ولدحومي على النشاط الواضح 
اللي يحب شغل الكروسات في فرصة جاية على chf/jpy 
الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة القادمة فقط اذا تم التأكد من التقاطع وكذلك الكسر 
اليكم الشارت 
تحياتي ,,

----------


## amir

اشكرك يا اخ has left وفي كمان اليورو ين بس لسه بقيت الشروط لو حد عايز الشارت انا تحت امرة , ومبروك للسويسري حقق الهدف وزيادة شوية

----------


## has left

> اشكرك يا اخ has left وفي كمان اليورو ين بس لسه بقيت الشروط لو حد عايز الشارت انا تحت امرة , ومبروك للسويسري حقق الهدف وزيادة شوية

 أخي أمير ممكن ترند اليورو ين ؟ 
لاني بصراحه محتار من وين ارسمه بالضبط 
تحياتي ,,

----------


## amir

طبعا بس بشرط منغير ما تقول ممكن  :Regular Smile:  ومعاه شارت تاني هدية :75 75:

----------


## amir

اليورو ين تاني علشان الترند اللي بالاسود مش واضح كان

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:      *يا اخوان انا محتار زيكم ولكن عن نفسي سوف انتظر اكتمال الشروط وسوف ادخل مع افتاح شمعه تحت الترند الاول وتحت الخط الاخضر الذي يمثل 23% بايفوت وكلي.. كحل وسط لهذه المعضله*     *اليكم الشارت         منتظركم      *

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه شورت باوند / دولار بس احترت في الدخول على اي ترند
ميييين صاحي يصحح

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه منتظره 
ننتظر التقاطع لدخول :Big Grin:

----------


## dahoomi

ونهايتها معاك
تراك جبتلي الضغط :Angry Smile:  
قووووول تم :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

فرصة دخول على الدولار / كندي
ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند
تحياتي للجميع :Regular Smile:

----------


## Trust

ما شاء الله عليك ياداحومي  :Good:

----------


## amir

طيب ايه رايك في ترند الكندي دا يا اخ داحومي , وعلي فكرة اللي دخل علي الاسترالي حقق زيادة عن 30 نقطة , وبعدين ممكن اطلب منك طلب غلس شوية ياريت تبين الشارت كلة علشان اقدر اعرف انت راسم الترند من ايه نقطة بالظبط ومن كام يوم , فضلا لا امرا وتحياتي

----------


## amir

وعندك كمان واحد جاك وصلحة :Regular Smile:

----------


## amir

ودا يورو سويسري

----------


## dahoomi

باوند / دولار ننتظراكتمال الشروط
تحياتي للجميع :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> باوند / دولار ننتظراكتمال الشروط
> تحياتي للجميع

   الاخبار يا دحومي   وللتنبيه الكسر الذي يحدث بسبب الاخبار او شمعة ليموزين يعني شمعة طويلة لا يعتد به   لان السعر سيرجع داخل الترند  فلكل فعل ردة فعل    :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

> الاخبار يا دحومي   وللتنبيه الكسر الذي يحدث بسبب الاخبار او شمعة ليموزين يعني شمعة طويلة لا يعتد به   لان السعر سيرجع داخل الترند فلكل فعل ردة فعل

 يفضل عدم الدخول بسبب الاخبار
شكرا على التنبيه :Good:

----------


## amir

الناس راحت فين مش عارف بس عموما يا ريت تبصوا علي الترند دا

----------


## dahoomi

انت روحت فين ياامير
جايب فرصه عشانك :Regular Smile:  
يورو / دولار ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند

----------


## amir

بصراحة الترند بتاعك موجود بس انا شايفة صغير لان في امبارح ترندات كانت اكبر زي السويسري اتكسر ودخل تاني الترند فمش عارف اقيم الموضوع ومحتاجين نتناقش مع بعض لكن مش عارف الناس راحت فين

----------


## splash

> بصراحة الترند بتاعك موجود بس انا شايفة صغير لان في امبارح ترندات كانت اكبر زي السويسري اتكسر ودخل تاني الترند فمش عارف اقيم الموضوع ومحتاجين نتناقش مع بعض لكن مش عارف الناس راحت فين

 الاخ  امير   اغلاق السعر داخل الترند المكسور يعني تطلع من الصفقة وامبارح مثل ما قلت اخبار    :A012:

----------


## splash

اخواني الكرام هذا مثال حي لما كنت اقصد من احترام تكون ترند اكبر قريب من الترند الحالي مثال GBP/USDترند صاعد مكسور مكتمل الشروط لاحظو الترند بالخط المتقطع والذي كان عبارة عن شمعتين فقط اثناء اكتمال الشروط في الترند العلوي (اضافة الى الترند الاكبر) فاذا كان الترندالمتقطع يقطع مسيرة السعر نحو الهدف فانا شخصيا لا ادخل وانتظر كسر الترند السفلي والكسر يكون فيه اكثر ضماناوالضامن سبحانه وتعالى  :A012:

----------


## amir

اشكرك يا اخ سبلاش لتوضيحك واتمني ما تحرمنا من طلتك علينا لاني صدقني يا عزيزي انا لسه مبتديء علي الاخر :Frown:  ومحتاج مشاركتكم للتوضيح والمعرفة , وعلي فكرة انا من اول الاسبوع ان شاء الله هبقي موجود في المكان السري  :Shades Smile:  من التاسعة صباحا وزي ما قولت هجيب الفطار معايا   تحياتي لك واشكرك  :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

لتأكيد الدخول في الباوند /  دولار ايش رأيك في ال 4 ساعات

----------


## dahoomi

> لتأكيد الدخول في الباوند / دولار ايش رأيك في ال 4 ساعات

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## klyk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جماعة أنا صايرلي يومين غايب عنكم ، فيا ريت حدا يدلني على إدارة الإستراتيجية ، بدي أجيب شهادة السماع بالدخول 
لا تخافو عندي مبررات للغياب ، و مجهز حالي ، بس ما عرفت مقر إدارة الترند المكسور 
سألت قالولي ، في عمارة البالتوك ، طابق الأعمال ، مكتب الترند المكسور ، لكن لما رحت ما لقيت حدا 
يا ريت تساعدوني .

----------


## amir

ايه رايكم يا جماعة في البوند ين

----------


## amir

اما بخصوص الاخ كليك فمفيش عندنا اعذار لابد تجيب ولي امرك معاك

----------


## splash

EUR/JPY  SHORT   ولكن للاسف لا عمل انصاف الليالي بالنسبة للاستراتيجية  واليوم اغلاق السوق هذا اذا كسر اصلا

----------


## splash

انا في حيرة من امري   :75 75:

----------


## ahmed000

هذا هو اخر شارت لليورو/دولار وانا ارى ان فيه كم شرط متتحقق من الاستراتيجية:
تريند هابط
مومنتم اقل من 100
باقي تقاطع خطي الموفينج افرج و الشمعة البولش.........
اليس كذلك ؟
ارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطىء وماهي توصياتكم لهذا الزوج لبداية موفقة هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله؟

----------


## amir

اخي العزيز مفيش ولا شرط محقق الا الترند طبعا , والمفروض اللي يحصل في ترند هابط زي دا يبقي كسر الترند الهابط ( يعني يطلع السعر ) مع تقاطع خطي الموفنج الاخضر من اسفل الي اعلي مع الاحمر مع وجود مؤشر المومنتم فوق خط 100 , ووقت الدخول لابد من فتح شمعة بعد الترند ومتكونش طويلة ولا ينصح بالدخول وقت الاخبار , خليك معانا هنا او في البال توك غرفة broken trend علشان نتعلم من بعض
وهلا بك بين اخواتك
وتحياتي

----------


## splash

> اخي العزيز مفيش ولا شرط محقق الا الترند طبعا , والمفروض اللي يحصل في ترند هابط زي دا يبقي كسر الترند الهابط ( يعني يطلع السعر ) مع تقاطع خطي الموفنج الاخضر من اسفل الي اعلي مع الاحمر مع وجود مؤشر المومنتم فوق خط 100 , ووقت الدخول لابد من فتح شمعة بعد الترند ومتكونش طويلة ولا ينصح بالدخول وقت الاخبار , خليك معانا هنا او في البال توك غرفة broken trend علشان نتعلم من بعض
> وهلا بك بين اخواتك
> وتحياتي

   سبحان الله وانا من امس راسي محيوس ومش عارف اعمل ايه الكسر كان بسبب الاخبار ولكل فعل ردة فعل يعني الكسر وهمي واعتقد انه حيرجع للترند   انحلت باذن الله مع اني في انتظار استاذي العزيز للتعليق  مين اللي غشها من الثاني يا امير  :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    اخواني جزاكم الله خير، بالنسبة لرسم الترند:  مثلا(( الترند الهابط )) هل خط الترند يلامس الشموع الهابطة و الصاعدة في نفس الوقت أم فقط الهابطة؟  و كذلك العكس أي: (( الترند الصاعد ))..   :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    نقلت اخواني هذه الصورة للأستاذ (( لكويد )) جزاه الله عنا كل خير:  لاحظوا أن بعض الأسهم في خط الترند الهابط تشير الى سواء الشموع الهابطة أو الصاعدة..  أرجو افادتي اخواني بارك الله فيكم...     :A012:

----------


## amir

> اخي العزيز مفيش ولا شرط محقق الا الترند طبعا , والمفروض اللي يحصل في ترند هابط زي دا يبقي كسر الترند الهابط ( يعني يطلع السعر ) مع تقاطع خطي الموفنج الاخضر من اسفل الي اعلي مع الاحمر مع وجود مؤشر المومنتم فوق خط 100 , ووقت الدخول لابد من فتح شمعة بعد الترند (ومتكونش طويلة بحسب رأي استاذي سبلاش)  ولا ينصح بالدخول وقت الاخبار , خليك معانا هنا او في البال توك غرفة broken trend علشان نتعلم من بعض
> وهلا بك بين اخواتك
> وتحياتي

  
يا استاذي اسبلاش انا بغش منك طبعا بس الحمد لله بغش في نفس الموضوع مش بروح برة :Wink Smile:  وبعدين انا بعتة عندك في الغرفة يعني المفروض في عمولة :75 75:

----------


## amir

> اخواني جزاكم الله خير، بالنسبة لرسم الترند:  مثلا(( الترند الهابط )) هل خط الترند يلامس الشموع الهابطة و الصاعدة في نفس الوقت أم فقط الهابطة؟  و كذلك العكس أي: (( الترند الصاعد ))..

 اخي العزيز علي قد فهمي لسؤالك المفروض يبقي الترند الهابط ملامس اعلي زيل لثلاث شمعات والعكس في الترند الصاعد , وللمعلومة اكتر ممكن تتابع مع الاخوة والخبراء في الغرفة للبال توك وهتلاقي هناك من 9 صباحا الي 9 مساء كل يوم الاخ سبلاش ما عدا العطلات الرسمية ( علي ما اعتقد )

----------


## splash

> اخواني جزاكم الله خير، بالنسبة لرسم الترند:  مثلا(( الترند الهابط )) هل خط الترند يلامس الشموع الهابطة و الصاعدة في نفس الوقت أم فقط الهابطة؟  و كذلك العكس أي: (( الترند الصاعد ))..

 اخي العزيز   المهم ملامسة ثلاث شمعات للترند ايا كانت هذا حسب الاستراتيجية اما بالنسبة لموضوع الاعتماد على الشمعات البيرش بالنسبة للترند الصاعد والشمعات البولش للترند الهابط فهي نظرية توم دي مارك وقد نقلها الاخ كليك الينا مشكورا  ففرق بين الا ثنان  والمهم هنا حسب الاستراتيجية الثلاث شمعات ايا كانت     :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اخي العزيز    المهم ملامسة ثلاث شمعات للترند ايا كانت هذا حسب الاستراتيجية

 مشكورين اخواني أمير و سبلاش على الرد:  بالنسبة للأخ سبلاش، لنفرض أن خط الترند في حالة ( ترند صاعد ) يلامس شمعتان ( شراء) و يلامس شمعة واحدة ( بيع )، هل في هذه الحالة يعتبر الترند صحيح و شكرا:   :A012:

----------


## splash

> مشكورين اخواني أمير و سبلاش على الرد:  بالنسبة للأخ سبلاش، لنفرض أن خط الترند في حالة ( ترند صاعد ) يلامس شمعتان ( شراء) و يلامس شمعة واحدة ( بيع )، هل في هذه الحالة يعتبر الترند صحيح و شكرا:

 صحيح باذن الله

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    الله يرزقك كل خير دنيا و آخرة لقد أرحتني أخي الكريم.   :Good:

----------


## klyk

> اخي العزيز    المهم ملامسة ثلاث شمعات للترند ايا كانت هذا حسب الاستراتيجية اما بالنسبة لموضوع الاعتماد على الشمعات البيرش بالنسبة للترند الصاعد والشمعات البولش للترند الهابط فهي نظرية توم دي مارك وقد نقلها الاخ كليك الينا مشكورا ففرق بين الا ثنان والمهم هنا حسب الاستراتيجية الثلاث شمعات ايا كانت

 توماس دي مارك يعتمد على الهاي و اللاو بغض النظر عن الشمعات حمراء أم زرقاء 
أما الزرقاء للترند النازل و الحمراء للترند الصاعد ، فهذا رأيي أنا و الله أعلم 
هو رأي شخصي ، ولا يعتبر قاعدة نسير عليها أرجو الإنتباه .
شكرا

----------


## forexpert

السلام عليكم يا شباب الترند المكسور :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:     ايش رايكم فى الباوند فرنك .... هناك مؤشرات عديده تبشر بالنزول وان شاء الله الهدف لا يقل عن 150 نقطه على الاقل ..شوفوا الترند ولا تحرمونى من تعليقاتكم :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
مين يقول شورت دولار / كندي
تحياتي للجميع :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه والله اعلم
مكتملة الشروط في اليورو / ين الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه

----------


## dahoomi

1000 مبروووووووك بحمد الله  تحقق هدف اليورو / ين +40

----------


## الدراهم100

الف مبروك اخي دحومي

----------


## splash

مبروك اليورو ين يا دحومي ماشاء الله عليك انا كنت خايف منه  :Regular Smile:     انتبه بالنسبة للكندي كسر الترند كان بسبب القاب ولابد للسعر من العودة لملئ الفراغ يرجى الحذر     :A012:

----------


## SARHAN

ســـــــــــــــــوينق  فرصه  EUR/USD على شارت الديلي          :A012:

----------


## kalid

> ســـــــــــــــــوينق   فرصه  EUR/USD على شارت الديلي

 ياحلاااااوه  هذي الفرص ولا بلاااااش منذ مبطي ما شفنا شي على الديلي  بصراااااحه كلام كبيـــــــر  ننتظر التقاطع مع اغلاق اليوم إن شاء الله ثم نتوكل على الله ونطمر :Good:   تشكرااات سرحان على الصيده تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،  :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

نقول باي دولار / كندي 
فينكم شباب  :Angry Smile:  
حيكون هادي المره مافي غياب في فصل :Regular Smile:

----------


## amir

انا شخصيا عندي مشكلة ومش عارف حلها لو حد ممكن يساعدني يبقي كتر خير , والمشكلة هيه اني شغال مع fxcm وكنت منزل انتر بنك 4 واكتشفت ان اقفال الانتر بنك غير fxcm خالص ايه الحل يا جماعة ارجو الافادة من فضلكم
واشكركم

----------


## dahoomi

لو فتحت شمعة ال 4 ساعات فوق الترند في الدولار / كندي
سيصبح توافق مع شروط الدخول في الساعه مما يعزز قوة الدخول
تحياتي للجميع :Regular Smile:

----------


## has left

> انا شخصيا عندي مشكلة ومش عارف حلها لو حد ممكن يساعدني يبقي كتر خير , والمشكلة هيه اني شغال مع fxcm وكنت منزل انتر بنك 4 واكتشفت ان اقفال الانتر بنك غير fxcm خالص ايه الحل يا جماعة ارجو الافادة من فضلكم
> واشكركم

 عزيزي أمير  استخدم برنامج ALTRADE4 وهو نفسه ميتاتريدر 4 وانتربانك 4 بس  ومواعيد الافتتاح والاغلاق متطابقة مع شركة اف اكس سي ام وصلة تحميل البرنامج http://www.alforex.com/files/at4setup.exe  تحياتي ,,

----------


## amir

اشكرك يا عزيزي واخي has left وبجد ممنون لك علي الاخر لاني كنت متعكنن بسب الموضوع دا وربنا يخليك لينا ونخدمك في الافراح ان شاء الله 
ولك اجمل تحية

----------


## dahoomi

فرصة والله اعلم
اكتملت شروط الدخول على ال 4 ساعات و
ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه في اليورو / ين تحت الترند

----------


## splash

EUR/USD LONG  ننتظر اكتمال الشروط

----------


## dahoomi

اهلا اخي سبلاش
حاولت ارسم الترند بس عندي في الشارت ذيل الشمعه اطول 
ولكن هناك رسم اخر
طالع الشارت

----------


## splash

> اهلا اخي سبلاش
> حاولت ارسم الترند بس عندي في الشارت ذيل الشمعه اطول 
> ولكن هناك رسم اخر
> طالع الشارت

 صحيح اخوي دحومي   هناك فرق في اشكال الشمعات بسبب اختلاف توقيت الاغلاق بين الشركات الوسيطة في الفوركس وقد رجعت لشارت الميتا4 ولكن من شركة اخرى (تريدكس) ووجدت انه يختلف مثلما هو عندك ،  انا استخدم الميتا4 من انتربانك   على كل اجعل دخولك بناء على ما تراه لديك في الشارت فقد  تتكون لدي فرصة لا تكون عندك والعكس

----------


## dahoomi

> صحيح اخوي دحومي   هناك فرق في اشكال الشمعات بسبب اختلاف توقيت الاغلاق بين الشركات الوسيطة في الفوركس وقد رجعت لشارت الميتا4 ولكن من شركة اخرى (تريدكس) ووجدت انه يختلف مثلما هو عندك ، انا استخدم الميتا4 من انتربانك   على كل اجعل دخولك بناء على ما تراه لديك في الشارت فقد تتكون لدي فرصة لا تكون عندك والعكس

 فعلا رجعت لشارت انتر بانك وطلع الرسم مطابق لرسمك
الله يعطيك العافيه اخي سبلاش
ومشكور على اهتمامك

----------


## klyk

لا تسجلو علينا الغياب حاضرين ، على المدرجات إحنا 
سلامتكم

----------


## salahedeen

> لا تسجلو علينا الغياب حاضرين ، على المدرجات إحنا 
> سلامتكم

   
وانا معك    :001:

----------


## klyk

ه\ه واحد على اليورو ، يا ريت تعدوها  ورقة السماح بالدخول للإسترلاتيجية بعد الغياب 
تفضلو الشارت .

----------


## klyk

و هذه أخرى على السويسي

----------


## dahoomi

ياكندي ياخطييير :Good:  
كما اشرت سابقا
دولار / كندي  تم كسر ترند الساعه وكسر ترند ال 4 ساعات
مرفق الاول شارت الساعه 
الثاني شارت ال 4 ساعات

----------


## splash

> ياكندي ياخطييير 
> كما اشرت سابقا
> دولار / كندي تم كسر ترند الساعه وكسر ترند ال 4 ساعات
> مرفق الاول شارت الساعه 
> الثاني شارت ال 4 ساعات

 رائع يا دحومي   ومزيد من التوفيق :Good:      (اقول هذه لزوم الواسطة يوم بتاخذ مكان خالد نائب رئيس مجلس ادارة الترند المكسور ذ.ذ.م )   :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> رائع يا دحومي   ومزيد من التوفيق     (اقول هذه لزوم الواسطة يوم بتاخذ مكان خالد نائب رئيس مجلس ادارة الترند المكسور ذ.ذ.م )

 العين ماتعلى على الحاجب :Regular Smile:  وانتم الخير والبركه
بس انا حاط عيني وناوي اصير رئيس المجلس :Big Grin:

----------


## السبع

فرصة قريبة على الين أربع ساعات   :A012:

----------


## kalid

> فرصة قريبة على الين أربع ساعات

   والله ياخوك هذا الزوج غـــــدار من الدرجه الأولى مع مرتبة الشرف :Cool:   فـ يفضل الإبتعاد عنــــه ولكــــــن جبت لك أخوه الباوند ين محترم لأبعد الحدود وخيره كثير خاصة ً هذا التريند لو كسره وتحققت الشروط راح يعطينا 80-100نقطه زي السلام عليكم<<<وعليكم السلام :Stick Out Tongue:    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،  :A012:

----------


## kalid

> العين ماتعلى على الحاجب وانتم الخير والبركه
> بس انا حاط عيني وناوي اصير رئيس المجلس

  :EEK!:   لا ياشيييييييييييخ :48 48:   وتقولها عينك عينك،،يعني نغيب يومين نرجع نلقى الدعوه مؤامرات وإنقلابات<<يسمع بالمؤامرات  :Big Grin:  على فكره  منصب الرئيس ونائب الرئيس مناصب شرفيه،،بالعربي ما تصلح شف لك غيرها إذا ودت بالمنصب اللي عليه الكلام هو مدير الشؤون الماليه والقانونيه :51 51: <<لايسمعنا سبلاش ترى انا ماقلت شي على طووووول اجحد :Stick Out Tongue:  إلا وش اخباركم ياشباب،،والله لكم وحشه<<إيه هين،،عااااش مصرف :47 47:    نراكم إن شاء الله في فرص أخرى قادمه   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،  :A012:

----------


## klyk

شو القعدة صارت سياسية ، أنا ما بفهم بالسياسة 
و أكيد راح تلعبو علي و تاخدو كل المناصب و تحطوني رئيس بلدية 
ما راح أقبل بهيك منصب أنا خلو بالكم ، أنا ما راح أقبل بأقل من حارس مرمى ها  :Good:    :Cool:  منتظرينكم في الفرص القادمة ، تحية عطرة للكل

----------


## amir

ايه رايكم يا شباب في ترند السويسري الصغير دا

----------


## amir

يورو ين للملاحظة

----------


## تيمون

السلام عليكم يا شباب اول مرة اشارك معكم ..... الرجاء ابداء الرأي في هذه الفرص

----------


## تيمون

السلام عليكم يا شباب اول مرة اشارك معكم ..... الرجاء ابداء الرأي في هذه الفرص

----------


## amir

يا مرحب اخ تيمون لو عايز تتابع اكتر تعالي في البال توك غرفة broken trend

----------


## amir

نظرة علي اليور ين واتمني التعليق

----------


## السبع

> والله ياخوك هذا الزوج غـــــدار من الدرجه الأولى مع مرتبة الشرف  فـ يفضل الإبتعاد عنــــه ولكــــــن جبت لك أخوه الباوند ين محترم لأبعد الحدود وخيره كثير خاصة ً هذا التريند لو كسره وتحققت الشروط راح يعطينا 80-100نقطه زي السلام عليكم<<<وعليكم السلام   تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

    هلا أخي خالد العائلة المحترمة (الين) ليس لها نية حركة  كسر بإتجاه محدد اليوم لكن شوف الكندي الآن دمت سالماً

----------


## maged

أخ أمير هذا هو الشارت اللي طليته وشكرا

----------


## السبع

> هلا أخي خالد  العائلة المحترمة (الين) ليس لها نية حركة كسر بإتجاه محدد اليوم لكن شوف الكندي الآن دمت سالماً

 تم الكسر الآن وبإنتظار تحقق الهدف

----------


## amir

مرحب بك اخ ماجد في المنتدي واتمني اشوفك دايما وسعيد اني اول واحد يرحب بك
بس انا اعتقد ان دي مشكلة البرامج لان انا نزلت برنامج اخر مختلف فيه الرسم سواء في اليورو ين او حتي الكندي بتاع اخونا السبع وارجو التعليق يا جماعة علشان نقدر نحل مشكلة اختلاف الشموع دية

----------


## splash

> تم الكسر الآن وبإنتظار تحقق الهدف

   اقول السبع انت من وين داخل  :016:   الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة خارج الترند

----------


## amir

اخ سبلاش اتمني اشوفك في الغرفة في شيء مهم

----------


## السبع

> اقول السبع انت من وين داخل   الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة خارج الترند

    صدقت يا سبلاش أنا داخل قبل كذا(بإستراتيجية أخرى) علشان كذا صرت مستعجل على تحقق الشروط في الترند المكسور ،شكراً للتنبيه  ودمت سالماً

----------


## devoo

:A006:    يعطيك العافيه ياسبلاش كلام مزبوووووووووووط 000  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## kalid

> تم الكسر الآن وبإنتظار تحقق الهدف

 هلاوسهلا اخوي السبع بيني وبينك هالزوج في الفتره الاخيره صار يخورها واااااجد وخاصة ً أن التقاطع بعيد عن التريند فـ خذ الحذر  والله يوفقك إن شاء الله  تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصة دخول الان مع الشمعه الحاليه على باي اليورو / دولار و سل على الدولار / فرنك

----------


## dahoomi

اكتملت شروط الدخول في اليورو/ دولار و الدولار / فرنك 
لكن ارتد السعر بسرعه ويبدو ان التقاطع اللي حصل ووجود المومنتوم تحت الميه كان وهمي
اول مره تحصل معي
غريبه ايش تفسيركم
وتحيه للاخوان لتفاعلهم مع الاستراتيجيه  :Regular Smile:  
مرفق الشارت الاول يورو / دولار
الشارت الثاني االدولار / فرنك

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

السام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقترح والله أعلم ان كل من يتاجر عن طريق الشارت و بالذات الترند المكسور ان يكون عنده شارتين من الميتا تريدر واحد عادي ميتا تريدر من شركته وهو موجود علي هذا الرابط  http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe 
والاخر التريد ايضا من الميتا تريدر لأني عانيت من اختلافات كثيره مثلكم من الشارتات الى ان من الله علي ووجدت الفرق وهذا الرابط له http://www.alforex.com/

----------


## has left

> اكتملت شروط الدخول في اليورو/ دولار و الدولار / فرنك

  

> لكن ارتد السعر بسرعه ويبدو ان التقاطع اللي حصل ووجود المومنتوم تحت الميه كان وهمي اول مره تحصل معي غريبه ايش تفسيركم وتحيه للاخوان لتفاعلهم مع الاستراتيجيه   مرفق الشارت الاول يورو / دولار الشارت الثاني االدولار / فرنك

   دحومي كيف حالك ؟  من فترة ما شاركت بالموضوع بس متابع من بعيد لبعيد ماشاء الله على نشاطكم وبالتوفيق يارب  اقترح نضيف مؤشر ستوكاستيك باعداداته الافتراضية اللي هي 533  واطلب راي الاستاذ ليكويد وكل الاخوان الموجودين  لو نلاحظ ان مؤشر الستوكاستك كان معطينا تقاطع بيع في اليورو دولار مع ان الشروط اكتملت  للشراء واعتقد والله اعلم ان المؤشر هذا ممكن ينبهنا للتقاطع الوهمي   وهذا شارت اليورو ولاحظ تقاطع الستوكاستيك فيه

----------


## dahoomi

> دحومي كيف حالك ؟  من فترة ما شاركت بالموضوع بس متابع من بعيد لبعيد ماشاء الله على نشاطكم وبالتوفيق يارب  اقترح نضيف مؤشر ستوكاستيك باعداداته الافتراضية اللي هي 533  واطلب راي الاستاذ ليكويد وكل الاخوان الموجودين  لو نلاحظ ان مؤشر الستوكاستك كان معطينا تقاطع بيع في اليورو دولار مع ان الشروط اكتملت  للشراء واعتقد والله اعلم ان المؤشر هذا ممكن ينبهنا للتقاطع الوهمي   وهذا شارت اليورو ولاحظ تقاطع الستوكاستيك فيه

 هلا اخي has left نشوف رأي باقي الاخوان على اقتراحك ونرفعه للاستاذ ليكويد
ومشكور على ردك

----------


## dahoomi

فاتني الدخول  على اليورو / ين والباوند / ين
1000 مبروووووووك للي دخلو تحقق الهدف

----------


## dahoomi

> السام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اقترح والله أعلم ان كل من يتاجر عن طريق الشارت و بالذات الترند المكسور ان يكون عنده شارتين من الميتا تريدر واحد عادي ميتا تريدر من شركته وهو موجود علي هذا الرابط  http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe 
> والاخر التريد ايضا من الميتا تريدر لأني عانيت من اختلافات كثيره مثلكم من الشارتات الى ان من الله علي ووجدت الفرق وهذا الرابط له http://www.alforex.com/

 بارك الله فيك اخي ابوعبدالرحمن ومشكور على اقتراحك
وسيتم تنفيذه

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب دحومي احببت اعطيك فكره عن المشكله الحاصله لليورو دولار اذا انت منت متابع اخباره من يومين .
اليورو دولار الان في تذبذب حرج جدا جدا جدا لأنه بين نارين اما تصحيح واما كسر لسوينق طويل وانا لي يومين اتابعه واتابع اخباره في جميع الاقسام والمنتديات والتوصيات والشارتات لذلك لا انصح بالدخول لليورو دولار عن طريق استراتيجيه الترندالمكسور حتي يستقر وذلك والله اعلم اما اليوم واما غدا علي كل حال اللذي استخلصته من المتابعه هي اما ان يكسر 1.1862 واما ان يخترق 1.2065 
والله اعلم وحده والخبر الاقوي ان له صعود والله اعلم .
علي كل حال نحن في انتظار كسر 1.2015 ليذهب الي 1.2062 ثم انشاء الله اذا كسرها سوف يذهب الى مستويات جديده 1.2113 طبعا هذا اذا لم ياتي خبر يعكس علينا السوق والشغل كله بإذن الله وحده . 
واسف علي الإطاله .

----------


## dahoomi

تحديث
فرصه على اليورو / دولار و الدولار / فرنك
التقاطع واضح وجود المومنتوم واضح
والدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
مرفق الاول شارت اليورو / دولار
الثاني دولار / فرنك

----------


## dahoomi

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اخي الحبيب دحومي احببت اعطيك فكره عن المشكله الحاصله لليورو دولار اذا انت منت متابع اخباره من يومين .
> اليورو دولار الان في تذبذب حرج جدا جدا جدا لأنه بين نارين اما تصحيح واما كسر لسوينق طويل وانا لي يومين اتابعه واتابع اخباره في جميع الاقسام والمنتديات والتوصيات والشارتات لذلك لا انصح بالدخول لليورو دولار عن طريق استراتيجيه الترندالمكسور حتي يستقر وذلك والله اعلم اما اليوم واما غدا علي كل حال اللذي استخلصته من المتابعه هي اما ان يكسر 1.1862 واما ان يخترق 1.2065 
> والله اعلم وحده والخبر الاقوي ان له صعود والله اعلم .
> علي كل حال نحن في انتظار كسر 1.2015 ليذهب الي 1.2062 ثم انشاء الله اذا كسرها سوف يذهب الى مستويات جديده 1.2113 طبعا هذا اذا لم ياتي خبر يعكس علينا السوق والشغل كله بإذن الله وحده . 
> واسف علي الإطاله .

 هدا الحاصل اليورو من امس وهو رينج محصور
واشكرك اخي ابو عبدالرحمن على التوضيح

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه على ال 4 ساعات في الدولار / كندي والدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه
ملاحظه / للمتابعه فقط لنرى نسبة تحقيق الهدف على ال 4 ساعات

----------


## amir

وفي كمان خبر مبيعات الشقق الجديدة ارتفع بنسبة اعلي من المتوقع ودا في صالح الكندي

----------


## dahoomi

كانت فرص بالهبل اليوم بس انا كنت بعيد عن الجهاز
وينكم ياأعضاء الاستراتيجيه :Angry Smile:  
عموما فرصه على دولار/كندي ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
ملاحظه/ يلاحظ ابتعاد الموفينج افريج عن السعر
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرصه مكتملة الشروط على باوند/فرنك الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

ماشاء الله عليك يا دحومي الى الامام    بالانتظار   EUR/USD  short

----------


## splash

> ماشاء الله عليك يا دحومي الى الامام     بالانتظار   EUR/USD short

 انتباه المومنتيم لم يقطع خط المائة لذلك لم ندخل في الصفقة

----------


## splash

تحديث   EUR/USD  SHORT

----------


## splash

> تحديث    EUR/USD  SHORT

 ولله الحمد والمنة خرجنا بـ35 نقطة خوفا من ارتداد السعر خاصة وقد قاربت الشمعة الجديدة على الافتتاح والنزول كان بسبب اخبار

----------


## dahoomi

> ولله الحمد والمنة خرجنا بـ35 نقطة خوفا من ارتداد السعر خاصة وقد قاربت الشمعة الجديدة على الافتتاح والنزول كان بسبب اخبار

 1000 مبروووك 
ولو اني مادخلت بالصفقه

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه على دولار/كندي الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 1.1527
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> فرصه على دولار/كندي الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 1.1527
> تحياتي لكم

  
الله ينور داحومي فعلا فرصه جيده .....بس انا الترند المكسور عندي كمان  اطول كثير  
دخلنا والله الموفق  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## amir

انا دا الترند عندي

----------


## klyk

:Good:   ما شاء الله 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## xx1122

طيب وفرصه اليورو

----------


## xx1122

نرجوا الرد علينا لاننى متابع جديد هل هناك فرصه بحسب الطريقه على اليورو

----------


## splash

> نرجوا الرد علينا لاننى متابع جديد هل هناك فرصه بحسب الطريقه على اليورو

 مرحبا بك اخي الكريم   الرسم جميل ولكن احرص على ان تكون الشمعات متباعدة والرسم لديك الان يعتبر معتمد على شمعتين فقط   تحياتي و بالتوفيق ،،،

----------


## waleed

مارأيكم في هذا الشارت والمثلث !!! :016:

----------


## amir

لو قصدك علي استراتيجية الترند المكسور فهو شارت دايلي ومعاه مؤشر ار اس اي والستوستك ودول ليس لهم علاقة بالاستراتيجية اطلاقا 
تحياتي

----------


## al-qurashi55

وهذي فرصة ان شاء الله تتحقق على اليورو ين

----------


## dahoomi

للي يحب المجنون فرصة دخول باوند/ين ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند وتأكيد التقاطع 
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

فرصة على الباوند

----------


## dahoomi

تحديث فرصة الباوند/دولار كما اشار اليها الاخ BahraiN
فرصه على باوند/دولار الدخول باي مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 1.7392
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> للي يحب المجنون فرصة دخول باوند/ين ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند وتأكيد التقاطع 
> تحياتي لكم

 تحديث فرصه على باوند/ين الشروط اكتملت والدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 204.68 
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> تحديث فرصة الباوند/دولار كما اشار اليها الاخ BahraiN
> فرصه على باوند/دولار الدخول باي مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 1.7392
> تحياتي لكم

 1000 مبرووووووك للي دخل على الباوند/دولار + 40

----------


## amir

الف مبروك للدخل البوند وانا اعتقد يمكن يوصل للمقاومة 1.7475 وان شاء الله البوند ين في الطريق لان اللي دخل ممكن يكون حقق 38 نقطة , المهم بصوا كدا علي اليورو وحد يقولي هل دا ترند ينفع نعتمد عليه خصوصا ان الدولار بدأ ينهار امام الجميع وكمان ميزاتن الرسمايل الامريكي سجل في ديسمبر 89.1 مليار والنتيجة الحالية 56.6 طبعا سيئة , اسمع رايكم

----------


## dahoomi

> تحديث فرصه على باوند/ين الشروط اكتملت والدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 204.68 
> تحياتي لكم

 1000 مبرووووك للي دخل على باوند/ين +40

----------


## amir

ودا اليورو سويسري بالانتظار

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أرجو من الأخوة الذين تمرسوا في هذه الطريقة أن يوضجو لي ما الذي حصل بالنسبة لزوج الدولار/ين مع العلم أني أول مرة أطبق هذه الاستراتيجية  ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابو الحاج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل هذه فرصة على النيوزلندي / ياباني ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir

اخي العزيز ابو الحاج بالنسبة للدولار ين رأي الخبراء والمتمرسين في الاستراتيجة انه زوج معاند لها , وان كان وقت اخبار طبعا لا اعتماد علي اي استراتيجية اطلاقا وليس هذه فقط , اتمني اكون اجبتك وانتظر الخبراء بها اكثر مني ليفيدوك 
تحياتي

----------


## Abd Elhalim

:A006:  أولا اننى أشكر الأخ ليكويد الذى أتاح الفرصة لكل من فى المنتدى من مبتدئين ومحترفين لمعرفة هذة الإستراتيجية التى هى بمثابة البوابة التى يعبر بها كل مبتدئ الى عالم الفوركس فهى بالفعل سهلة جدا وبسيطة لكل من يتطرق اليها فقبل قراءة هذة الإستراتيجية كنت مشتت ولكن بعد قرأتى وفهمى لهذة الإستراتيجية أصبحت لدى ثقة أكبر للتداول فى هذا السوق ولكن لدى سؤال وهو مهم جدا لكل مبتدئ وعلى حد علمى فهناك أكثر من شخص قد سأل هذا السؤال وأخرهم الأخ أبو الحاج وأنا أضم صوتى الى صوتة وأناشد الأخ ليكويد خاصة بالتفضل بالإجابة على هذا السؤال لأن هذا هو العائق أمامنا فى تطبيق هذة الإستراتيجية.  *أنظر الى الشارت الموجود بالأسفل فستجد أنة لو دخل أحد الصفقة لخسر 40 نقطة ستوب لوز المتفق علية فى الإستراتيجية مع العلم بأن كل شروط الإستراتيجية موجودة.فما رأيك أخ ليكويد فى هذا؟ منتظر إجابتك وأسف على الإطالة  :A012:

----------


## amir

> اخي العزيز عبد الحليم بالنسبة للدولار ين رأي الخبراء والمتمرسين في الاستراتيجة انه زوج معاند لها , وان كان وقت اخبار طبعا لا اعتماد علي اي استراتيجية اطلاقا وليس هذه فقط , اتمني اكون اجبتك وانتظر الخبراء بها اكثر مني ليفيدوك 
> تحياتي

 دا كلامي ولو عايز تسمع كلام الاخ لكويد فانا اقتبستة من اول صفحة  وساقوم بتوضيح بعض الامور قبل ان نبدأ. 
1. الاستراتيجيات بشكل عام واعني هنا جميع الاستراتيجيات بدون اي استثناء ليست ملاعق من ذهب تلقم الارباح كلما اعطت اشارة دخول وانما كل استراتيجية لها اشارات زائفه مثل ما لديها اشارت صحيحه وهنا ياتي دور المتاجر فاذا تمكن من الاستراتيجية بشكل جيد يصبح في امكانه بكل سهوله ان يعرف الاشارة الزائفة من الاشارة الحقيقية. 2. لاتوجد استراتيجة ليس بها ضرب ستوبات ولاكن الغاية النهائية من الاستراتيجيات هي ان تكون ارباحها اكبر من خسائرها. 3. ليس بالضروروه ان ان تكون النتيجه من استخدام الاستراتيجية واحده عند الجميع وانما تختلف النتائج من متاجر الي متاجر بحسب خبرته في السوق وتمكنه من العمل في الاستراتيجية واتباع شروطها.   وكمان يا اخ عبد الحليم متنساش ان ان مفيش اي استرتيجية تشتغل في الاخبار والاسبوع دا كان كلة اخبار , اتمني اكون اجبتك واي خدمة تانية انا موجود ( طبعا كلام الاخ لكويد المقتبس بالازرق) تحياتي

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طيبا عفوا يا أستاذ أمير ممكن لو تكرمت تحدد لنا الازواج التي تتماشى مع هذه الاستراجية لأني وقعت يوم أمس في مشكلة الدولار/ين
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## dahoomi

فرص منتظره على الازواج باوند/ين يورو/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط مع الشمعه القادمه
مرفق الشارت الاول باوند/ين
              الثاني يورو/ين
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

فرص دخول مع الشمعه الحاليه سل باوند/دولار على السعر على 1.7313
 وسل باوند/ين على السعر 204.20
مرفق الشارت الاول باوند/دولار
الثاني باوند/ين

----------


## dahoomi

عفوا باوند/دولار خروج من الصفقه لاكتمال الشروط مع الشمعه السابقه

----------


## ابو الحاج

مبروك يا أخوان اللي دخل مع الباوند +40 نقطة

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما رأيكم يا أخوان في الدولار ين
أترككم مع الشارت

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه على الباوند/دولار ننتظر اكتمال الشروط مع الشمعه القادمه 
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> فرصه على الباوند/دولار ننتظر اكتمال الشروط مع الشمعه القادمه 
> تحياتي لكم

 تحديث
اكتمال الشروط في الباوند/دولارالدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه  باي على السعر 1.7405

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

أخوى دحومي  عندى استفسار هل رمى للتراند صحيح وهل يوجود فرصه على الدولار  فرنك   
                                                           وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## dahoomi

> أخوى دحومي عندى استفسار هل رمى للتراند صحيح وهل يوجود فرصه على الدولار فرنك   
> وتقبل تحياتي       
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

 هلا اخي هاجس 
رسمك للترند صحيح باقي افتتاح الشمعه تحتها
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

الف شكر اخوى 
لانى اول مره اجربه هذى الطريقه وعلى الله وحبيت مساعدتك

----------


## dahoomi

اخي هاجس صدقني طريقه ممتازه ومبسطه وقليلة المخاطر
جربها  ونزل الفرص التي ترها حسب الاستراتيجيه ونتابع انا والاخوان معاك

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

أ نت تأمر وانا اخوك

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

اشوف كل الشروط تمت وارجو التصحيح

----------


## dahoomi

شوف الرسمه عندي باقي افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند
وهناك رسمه اخرى تلقاها فووووق تعطي دخول 
لكن اعتقد هذا الرسم الاقرب
ايش رأيك

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

معك يا اخوى  فى الرسمه الثانيه اعتقد انها افضل

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فرصه على الباوند/دولار على فريم الساعه ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند
نلاحظ تكون فرصه على الباوند/دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات ممايعزز قوة الدخول
مرفق شارت الباوند/دولار / الاول شارت الساعه
                                   الثاني شارت الاربع ساعات
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

تم الكسر  ودخلنا لله الحمد

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم  شو الاوضاع  لسى الا سترليني بدو يكمل  الصعود بعد ما ضرب ال 1.7465   ونزل لهلا  1.7425     ولا غير اتجاهه وصار صعود  وخلص      أ،ا عندي بيع على 1.7240  ولهلا  صامد  عسى انو يكسر مرة تانية    شو رايكم  ساعدوني

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    أعتقد اخواني و الله أعلم أن رسمتكم خاطئة، فالترند غير موجود لأنه لا يلامس ثلاث قمم ..  أرجو من الاخوة التصحيح..

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي العزيز اعتقد والله اعلم ان الترن صحيح  :Regular Smile: 
لان اذا وصلنا الترند علي امتداد ما قبله من الشمعلت نراه قد وصل الي اكثر من تلاثه 
هذا والله تعالي اعلم

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هل هناك فرصة يا خوان على اليورو دولار وكذلك الباوند دولار
افيدونا جزاكم الله خير

----------


## splash

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  

> هل هناك فرصة يا خوان على اليورو دولار وكذلك الباوند دولار
> افيدونا جزاكم الله خير

 حياك الله اخي ابو الحاج   فعلا فرصتين حلوات   ننتظر كسر احد الترندين   والدخول مع افتتاح شمعة الكسر    ملاحظة الســـــــــــــ12:30ـــــــاعة خبر ثقيل (نتائج اجتماع بنك انجلترا ) يرجى الحذر واذا كان سبب الكسر شمعة ليموزين (طويلة) بسبب الخبر لا يعتمد عليها     ملاحظة اخيرة بالنسبة ليورو الشمعة الثالثة هي الحالية كسرها لا يعتبر ثلاث شمعات يعني المفروض تكسر شمعة ثانية غيرها  تحياتي ،،،

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصه على الدولار/فرنك ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه الشروط مكتمله باوند/دولار 
الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه سل على السعر 1.7435

----------


## dahoomi

بفضل الله تحقق هدف الباوند والفرنك مبروووك للي  دخلو

----------


## ابو الحاج

بحمد الله تحقق هدف اليورو +40

----------


## dahoomi

فرصة شورت على المجنون باوند/ين ننتظر اكتمال التقاطع وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> فرصة شورت على المجنون باوند/ين ننتظر اكتمال التقاطع وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند
> تحياتي لكم

 الف مبروووك للي دخل على المجنون
كان الدخول من 206.62 وبفضل الله تحقق الهدف

----------


## waleed

فرصة للمتابعة

----------


## waleed

ودي فرصة كمان ..  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amir

فرصة البوند الترند فيها مخترق خد بالك

----------


## waleed

> فرصة البوند الترند فيها مخترق خد بالك

 ممكن توضح !!!! .. أعزرني موش واخد بالي  :75 75:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اليورو وضع مش مستقر نرجو اخذ الحذر

----------


## amir

الشمعه اللي قبل الاخيرة في التشارت اللي انت منزلة , الطويلة دي مخترقة الترند

----------


## waleed

فهمت عليك .... لكن قبلها بوقت قليل لما رسمت الشارت كانت تحت الترند !!! وغير ملامسة ليه اصلاً !!!

----------


## amir

انا كان تعليقي علي التشارت المرفق منك بس انا حبيت انبهك رغم ان البوند في رأي طالع بس انا شخصيا مش هدخل عليه ولا علي غيرة
تحياتي

----------


## waleed

شكراً أخي على اهتمامك ... جزاك الله كل خير ...

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم هذه فرصه طيبه باذن الله وننتطر افتتاح شمعه تحت الترند
ارجو التعليق لاني اول مره اشتغل علي اليورو باوند  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

الاخ امير والاخ وليد    سامحوني على الدخول في النقاش التعليمي الممتع   بس حبيت اوضح شغلة   الشمعة التي ذكرت اخي امير لا نعتبرها ذات اشكالية للاسباب التالية :-   - لان الشمعات الثلاث التي نعتمد فيها على رسم الترند قبل الشمعة المخترقة  - تعتبر هذه الشمعة محاولة فاشلة لاختراق الترند وبالتاكيد رجوع السعر للمحاولة مرة اخرى يدعم لنا القرار   ولكن تعليقي الى ان الترند المرسوم  كان يعتمد على شمعتين فقط وقد تحدثت كثيرا في هذا الموضوع حيث ان الشمعتين المتلاصقتين لا يعتمد عليهم على انهم نقاط ارتكاز للترند وعلى الاقل ان تكون هناك شمعة فاصلة بينهما وكلما تباعدت الشمعات كان الترند اصدق

----------


## waleed

بارك الله فيك أخي سبلاش .. فنحن نظل نتعلم منكم ... ذادكم الله علماً وأفادنا بعلمكم ...

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرصه على النيوزلندي/دولار >>> ادري جيت اليوم متاخر لاتسجلوني غياب  :Big Grin:  
ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند والدخول باي
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## samerml22

ما رايكم    هل السوق مكمل للنزول   بعد ان ضرب 1.7550    والسعر الان 1.7490         ارجو اعطاء رايكم        وشكرا

----------


## salahedeen

[QUOTE=samerml22]ما رايكم هل السوق مكمل للنزول بعد ان ضرب 1.7550 والسعر الان 1.7490 ارجو اعطاء رايكم وشكرا   
ليه دخلت على المجنون

----------


## alhamd

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
للأسرلينى - دولار هل الترند العلوى صحيح أم السفلى ؟ 
برجاء الرد وجزاكم الله خيرآ 
معذره لا أعلم اضافه الشارت فجعلته مرفقات 
حسام العزبى

----------


## ToviaT

فرصة في الباوند دولار

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه على الباوند/دولار الدخول مع افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

اخوي دحومي العقد بيع والا شراء على الباوند
ترا سوق دوخنا وانا اخوك

----------


## dahoomi

العقد المفروض سل بس وانا اخوك الشمعه فتحت فوق الترند يعني ننتظر الشمعه القادمه
تحياتي لك

----------


## ehab

السلام عليكم  
يا ريت اخى تقلنا فعلا شورت ولا لونج ؟

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

عساك ذخر لنا والله يزيدك من خيرة وننتظر وش ورانا  :48 48:    تحياتي للجميع

----------


## alhamd

السلام عليكم يا أخوانى 
فى مشاركه سابقه صفحه 11 قد ذكرتم على الباوند - دولار انه كان المفروض الدخول على الترند الصغير وهذا تم كسره اليوم بعد افتتاح الأوروبى
اى المفروض الدخول الأن وبعد ان تم التقاطع
مع العلم انه من انتظر الدخول بعد الترند الكبير( فى صفحه 11) لم يصل الى الهدف!!!!! ومن دخل بعد كسرالصغير وصل للهدف 
أفيدونا يا أخوان
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

شورت

----------


## dahoomi

لم تفتح الشمعه الحاليه تحت الترند وكما نرى الان تم الارتداد يعني يااخوان لازم نمشي حسب الاستراتيجيه ولا نستعجل بمجرد حصول التقاطع
القاعده التي وضعها الاستاذ ليكويد تقول رسم الترند على ثلاث قمم وافتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند في حالة الباي
ووجود المومنتوم فوق خط 100
ورسم الترند على ثلاث قيعان وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند في حالة السل
ووجود المومنتم تحت خط 100
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ما رايكم بالجنيه الاسترليني     بعد اخبار البضائع المصنعة  وبعد نزوله من 1.755    وتشكيله لقمة يمكن الرسم من خلال القمم التي قبلها ترند هابط     وهو الان على سبورت قوي 1.7480
واين خبرتكم بالسوق الصعب      لنستنجد بعد الله تعالى بالاخ  ليكود  والاخ عماد خالد

----------


## dahoomi

حاليا الباوند/دولار اخترق الترند باقي افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند

----------


## splash

GBP/USD SHORT  ننتظر افتتاح  الشمعة  اسفل الترند    :A012:

----------


## samerml22

ممكن توضح اقوالك   اكثر  واي ترند اللي  اخترقه الهبوط ولا الصعود

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

نبيع والا ننتظر بعد

----------


## salahedeen

> ممكن توضح اقوالك اكثر واي ترند اللي اخترقه الهبوط ولا الصعود

   
                                                           short

----------


## أسد الشام

:A015:  
الترند المكسور باعتقادي يجب رفعه للاعلى بعض الدرجات بحيث تلمس بدايته من الاسفل  اطول ذيل

----------


## dahoomi

لم تفتح الشمعه تحت الترند ننتظر الشمعه القادمه

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

> لم تفتح الشمعه تحت الترند ننتظر الشمعه القادمه

   والله بغيت ابيع من 1.7487 وشفت ردك وتراجعت  ونحن معاك من المنتظرين

----------


## dahoomi

وهذا الشارت يوضح ان الشمعه فتحت فوق الترند
ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند في الباوند/دولار والدخول سل
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

فتحت الشمعه تحت الترند وتاكد الدخول باذن الله 
نسأل الله لنا ولكم الرزق

----------


## dahoomi

> فتحت الشمعه تحت الترند وتاكد الدخول باذن الله 
> نسأل الله لنا ولكم الرزق

 الله يعطيك العافيه abo_malek_ali ممكن ترفق الشارت 
واسال الله ان يوفقك

----------


## liquid

:A015:   اري ان اليوم والله اعلم يوم غير مناسب للمتاجرة ويجب عدم دخول السوق لتخالف كثير من الامور مع بعضها مثل نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية الاوروبية الجيدة وايضا نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية الامريكية السيئة جدا وتذبذب السوق الواضح وعدم تفاعله معها حتي الان ولايجب ان ننسي ان اليوم الجمعة وعادة ما يكون وفي معظم الاحيان يوم ملغوم بمتاجرات الحسابات الضخمة مثل حسابات الماكرو.   :A004:

----------


## dahoomi

> اري ان اليوم والله اعلم يوم غير مناسب للمتاجرة ويجب عدم دخول السوق لتخالف كثير من الامور مع بعضها مثل نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية الاوروبية الجيدة وايضا نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية الامريكية السيئة جدا وتذبذب السوق الواضح وعدم تفاعله معها حتي الان ولايجب ان ننسي ان اليوم الجمعة وعادة ما يكون وفي معظم الاحيان يوم ملغوم بمتاجرات الحسابات الضخمة مثل حسابات الماكرو.

 اهلا اهلا بمهندس الاستراتيجيه اشرقت وانورت

----------


## أسد الشام

ياشباب انا نبهت لان الترند كان مرسوم غلط والدخول شورت كان مؤكد

----------


## samerml22

انا ارى والعلم عند الله   ان الاسترليني قد كسر خط الموفنغ افرج ال50    على الساعة بااضافة للشمعة  التي قال عنها قبل قليل   وانا توكلت على الله وبعت  على 1.7478

----------


## salahedeen

[QUOTE=liquid]    :A015:   اري ان اليوم والله اعلم يوم غير مناسب للمتاجرة ويجب عدم دخول السوق لتخالف كثير من الامور مع بعضها مثل نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية الاوروبية الجيدة وايضا نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية الامريكية السيئة جدا وتذبذب السوق الواضح وعدم تفاعله معها حتي الان ولايجب ان ننسي ان اليوم الجمعة وعادة ما يكون وفي معظم الاحيان يوم ملغوم بمتاجرات الحسابات الضخمة مثل حسابات الماكرو.   :A004:    اليوم سوف يشهد هبوط ثم صعود   لانه اليوم سوف تحدد شمعة الويكلى                                                               والله اعلم

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

خيرها في غيرها 
مو مقسومه لنا والله يبارك للي دخلوا

----------


## splash

:A015:    اولا الاخ ليكويد وهو استاذنا ومن علمنا كل حرف في هذه الاستراتيجية وضح ان اليوم غير مناسب للمتاجرة بناء على الاستراتيجية   نسال الله الرزق لكل من دخل ولكن الى الان لم تفتح ولا شمعة تحت الترند   حتى الشمعة الحالية الطويلة فان الكسر لا يعتد بها وقد وضحت ذلك في مشاركات سابقة

----------


## أسد الشام

يعني ياشبا ب ما حدا رد علينا بس انا مارح طنشكم :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم
 اعتذر ان كنت قد خالفت القوانين او انني لم التزم بالقاعده 
لقد دخلت وتحقق الهدف ولله الحمد 35 نقطه  ولكن لو كنت قد قرات كلام الاخ ليكويد والاخ سبيلاش ما كنت دخلت 
بارك الله لي ولكم بالقران العظيم 
اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## dahoomi

> اولا الاخ ليكويد وهو استاذنا ومن علمنا كل حرف في هذه الاستراتيجية وضح ان اليوم غير مناسب للمتاجرة بناء على الاستراتيجية   نسال الله الرزق لكل من دخل ولكن الى الان لم تفتح ولا شمعة تحت الترند

 هذا هو الكلام الصحيح لم يحصل شي

----------


## samerml22

واحترامي انا ايضا لراي الاستاذ ليكود  وسلامات       ولكنني  اتمنى ان يتابع السوق نزوله والسعر الان 1.7450    ولقد بعنا على 1.7478      والله الرزاق

----------


## abo_malek_ali

تخلص من العقد اذا لسه مفتوح 
ان النجاح في سوق الاعمال ينبغي له الصرامه في تنفيذ القواعد والقوانين

----------


## samerml22

الاخ الغلي ليكود   اريد   ان اسالك  بعد اذنك طبعا  ما تفسيرك للصعود الى 1.7555   ومن ثم النزول   الى 1.7440   وبعد بيوم هل الاتجاه اصبح اقرب للنزول نحو المناطق 1.7350    1.7240     او انها تصحيح للصعود    الذي كان يسلكه

----------


## dahoomi

الشروط كانت مكتمله بس ولكن امتنعت عن الدخول بسبب ملاحظة الاستاذ ليكويد عن مخاطر السوق والتذبذب وهناك ملاحظه قد اشار اليها سلبقا اخونا سبلاش وهي تكون شمعه ليموزين = شمعه طويله 
واشكركم على التفاعل وانشالله نرجع الاسبوع القادم بفرص افضل والله يبارك لمن كسب اليوم
وتحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أسد الشام

ياشباب في مصفاة بترول تعطلت بالسعودية وارتفع سعر برميل النفط 2 دولار لكن اليورو رح يطلع شوي ويتابع نزول

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:  
هل هناك فرصة يا اخوان على الاسترالي / الامريكي
احد شروط الدخول وهو افتتاح شمعة كسر قد تحقق

----------


## splash

GBP/USD  لونق    المشكلة ان السوق متاثر باخبار لذا يرجى الحذر من تراجع السعر  اتوقع تمكن السعر من تجاوز المنطقة الحالية الهدف 1.7560   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
تحققت شروط الاستراتيجيه عاليورو ين ودخلنا علي 13805 والهدف والستوب 40 نقطه ان شاء الله

----------


## liquid

:A015:   الاخوان الاحباء splash
abo_malek_ali  دخولكما في الصفقتين اكثر من رائع وعيني عليكم باردة ما شا الله   :A004:

----------


## samerml22

هل السوق قلب الاتجاه تبعه   والاسترلينس سيواظب ال صعود   والشكر الجزيل

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
دخول ذهبي عالمجنون   ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه تحت التلرند حتي يتحقق الكسر 
نسال الله العظيم لنا ولكم تحقيق الهدف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

دخلنا ولله الحمد

----------


## amir

ممكن يا اخ ابوملك ترفق الشارت علشان الموضوع كله اساسه ترند وكتير بيختلف من واحد لاخر ,اشكرك 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو الحاج

دخول موفق أخي العزيز 
واليكم الشارت

----------


## abo_malek_ali

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي ارسال الشارت

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بفضل من الله عز وجل  وبمن منه وحده سبحانه تحقق الهدف علي المجنون ب 39 نقطه +
الحمد لله ثم الحمد له

----------


## liquid

:A015:   الاخوان الاعزاء abo_malek_ali
ابو الحاج  دخول اكثر من رائع وقد بدا واضحا فيه التمكن الواضح والمدروس في رسم الترند والالتزام بشروط الدخول وقد نتج عنه بحمد الله تحقق الهدف كاملا.  تقبلوا اعجابي وتقديري   :A004:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

دخول اخر اليوم علي اباوند اكتملت الشروط كلها ولله الحمد 
تذكير الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه 
رزقنا الله واياكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بوعمار

استاذي الكريم نزل الشارت علشان نتعلم منك يامحترم رزقنا واياكم :48 48:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ههههههههههههههه 
يا اخي يا حبيبي والله ما عم ينزل الشارت معي بس بحاول محاوله اخيره   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amir

طيب ممكن تقول ايه المشكلة في ارفاق الشارت واحنا في الخدمة علشان الكل يستفاد , وحتي لو في عطل فني عندك علي الاقل قول ارقام الدخول يمكن الواحد يعرف يطلع بالترند عندة , وتصدق بقي انا مصمم ترفق شارت البوند لاني مسكت الشارت يمن شمال تحت فوق وشوية شوية كنت هرفعة في النور زي الاشعة يمكن الاقي ترند بس للاسف مفيش ترند , وعموما يا سيدي لو عايز تعرف طريقة الارفاق هقولك بسرعة دوس علي اخر الصفحة يمين ( علي اضافة رد ) هيدخلك علي صفحة تانية اكتب الرسالة وانزل تحت شوية هتلاقي التحكم بالملفات المرفقة دوس علي بروس هيفتح الكمبيوتر عندك شوف الشارت فين وبعد كدا دوس للرفع وبعد كدا اعتمد الرد , ايه رايك بسيطة مش كدا, واتمني اكون وفقت في الشرح واتمني يكون العقد كسب
تحياتي لك

----------


## بوعمار

تجربه

----------


## بوعمار

شكرا اخي amir اخيرا تعلمت تنزيل الصور  :51 51:   انا كنت ابغا اسأل الجميع عن هذي النقطه البارح اذا كانت نقطة دخول او لا لانها قبل كم ساعه اكتملت الشروط حسب رايي

----------


## splash

> شكرا اخي amir اخيرا تعلمت تنزيل الصور   انا كنت ابغا اسأل الجميع عن هذي النقطه البارح اذا كانت نقطة دخول او لا لانها قبل كم ساعه اكتملت الشروط حسب رايي

 ممتاز ما شاء الله عليك   بس بعده الكسر   والتقاطع   والمومنتيم    :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
تحقق الهدف بتا الباوند
رزقنا الله واياكم 
سارسل الشارت موضحا نقطه الدخول والخروج  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بوعمار

يتبع

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هذا الملف موضحا نقط الدخول والخروج 
واسف علي التاخير كان عندي مشكله بالجهاز   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:     :A015:   
وهذه فرصهعلي الباوند ين  بحول الله نتظر تحقق شرط تقاطع الخطوط وهي علي فريم الاربع ساعات 
الشارت موضحا به كل الشروط
نفعني الله واياكم بالقران العظيم 
اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

وهي فرصه لونغ ان شاء الله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

دخلنا باذن الله  بعد تحقق الشروط كلها 
الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   :A015:  
اليوم يو الترند المكسور 
فرصه جديده باذن الله 
لونق عالدولار الكندي 
باذن الله والشارت مرفق

----------


## بوعمار

:A015:    شباب شرايكم في هذا الترند على eur-chf هل ينطبق عليه الشروط

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بفضل من الله وحده تحقق الهدف علي زوج المجنون 
الحمد لله نباررك للاخوان اللي دخلو معنا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم ورحمة لببه وبركاته    اليوم اعلن فقداني للامل  بالعمل بالعملات  والذبذبة اللعينة التي تقوم بها البورصة   فينا  جميع     ولقد صبرت على عقودي البيع   على 1.7240    ولم يصل لهم السوق ولا بشكل   ومع انه حاول النزول    اكثر من مرة   وحظي لم يحالفني    والرجاء ان لا يقول احد لا يوجد حظ   بالبورصة فلقد كنت متابعا للاتجاه والمؤشرات والاخبار باكبر قدر ممكن       ولكن اليوم  والاسترليني   على 1.7560    وبعد ارتداده من 1.7430   البارحة ايقنت تماما  ان الاتجاه قد انقلب ورحت انا بخبر كان     واخيرا الرجاء التعليق على هذا الموضوع وهل هناك امل   من كل الموجودين         وشكرا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي الحيبيب الاخوه مطوري واساتذه هذه الاستراتيجيه وضعو لنا ازواجا نمشي عليها ونقتنص فرصها واليورو فرنك ليس منها لذلك لا استطيع ان اجيبك   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  اعتذر منك

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرصه على الدولار/كندي اكتملت الشروط ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

الدخول في الدولار/كندي  مع الشمعه الحاليه وعلى السعر 1.1349

----------


## abo_malek_ali

تحقق الهدف اخي العزيز من زمااان  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
الحمد لله

----------


## بوعمار

ابومالك والاخوه الكرام وشرايكم في هذا الزوج

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي العزيز 
سالتني وما انا الا اقلكم علما ومعرفه بهالاستراتيجيه 
ولكن ساجيب علل اجابتي تكون صحيحه وهي قابله للنقد والبطلان 
اولا الترند لم يعتمد علي ثلاث قمم ومسافته قصيره جدا  لو كان فريم الاربع ساعات كان ممكن 
ثانيا  الترند يا اخي مخترق من شمعتان وهذا ما يكم عليه بالموت  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:    يعني باطل ههههه
ثالثا الخطوط لم تتقاطع بعد وتحتاج الي امتر من سبع ساعات هذا ان نوت ان تتقاطع
رابعا المومنتيم تحت الخط المئه
يعني ما فيها  رائحه الترند المكسور حتي  :Regular Smile: 
انا بمزح معك   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم

----------


## بوعمار

هين ابومالك بكره اتعلم ووريك  :006:    وشكرا على لطفك

----------


## splash

:A015:    الاخ بو عمار   احب ان انوه الى  بعض الملاحظات التي هي من اساسيات الاستراتيجية   وهي على الشارت المرفق اعلاه   كان الاعتماد على نقاط متجمعة وهي لا يتعد عليها كنقطة ارتكاز للترند   فالترند لدينا في الاستراتيجية  يجب ان يكون ملامس على الاقل طرف ثلاث شمعات  وكل ما كانت متباعدة افضل   والملاحظة الثانية   اننا لا ندخل مرتين متتاليتين في نفس الاتجاه  حيث ان الاستراتيجية تعتمد على التقاطع مثله مثل الترند  فكان الدخول عندنا شورت مثل ما هو موضح في الشارت ادناه   وادخول القادم المفروض يكون لونق ولم يحن موعده   تحياتي،،،

----------


## محبكم في الله

ماااااااااشاء الله تبارك الله 
بالتوفيق للكل

----------


## بوعمار

اخوتي في الله انا كل يوم اتعلم شي جديد  في هذي الاستراتيجيه  شكرا لكم

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:    :A015:   
ننتـظر الفرصة القادمة على النيوزلندي ما رأيكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ان شاء الله اخي العزيز ومع بدايه الاسبوع القادم  نري خيرا باذن الله 
ما ايجيبها الا سبعها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    اخواني بالنسبة لل: EUR/USD، ما مدى صحة الشارت المرفق أدناه، حيث الترند كان قد تكسر و عاد من جديد بعد التصحيح..

----------


## abo_malek_ali

مبروووووووووووك بفضل من الله وحده  سبحانه وتعالي  وبمن منه عز وجل تحقق الهدف علي زوج الدولار كندي دولار  بربح 40 نقطه للعقد نبارك للاخوان الذين دخلو معنا  ونحمده سبحانه علي ما اعطانا  ننتظر فرصه اخري  ملاحظه يمكن للاخوان الذين لم يخرجو من الزوج الاستمرار وتقريب الستوب لنقطه الدخول  هدفنا ان شاء الله 1400  والسلام عليكم

----------


## بوعمار

:A015:   ماادري يا ابومالك هل راح علينا الدخول على اليورو  وندخل في chf/usd ولا ننتظر تحياتي

----------


## بوعمار

يتبع

----------


## abo_malek_ali

والله يا خو بو عمار مالي علم بهالزوج 
وما اريد اخش فيه هاليومين لانه في فرص كتيره هالاسبوع جايه عالازواج بتاعتنا 
يعني حنحقق ال 400 نقطه بتاعتنا باذن الله من خلال الفرص اللي جايه من بعيد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   
فرصه طيبه باذن الله علي اليورو وهي فرصه شورت 
ننتظر تقاطع الخطوط
رزقني الله واياكم

----------


## ابو الحاج

> فرصه طيبه باذن الله علي اليورو وهي فرصه شورت 
> ننتظر تقاطع الخطوط
> رزقني الله واياكم

  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كذلك هناك فرصة على الدولار فرنك بإذن الله أخي العزيز

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
طيب ممكن استفسار انتو عارفين خبر طلبات المصانع حق امريكا اشوف انه مش ايجابي     وش رايكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي العزيز 
والله اعلم هذه الاستراتيجيه تعتمد اعتمادا تاما علي التحليل الفني ولا تحتاج لمعرفه كبير بالتحليل الاساسي هذا ما قاله لي احد الخبراء 
والله تعالي اعلم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هناك عده فرص بدات تتكون اليوم 
 اليورو دولار 
الباوند 
الكندي فريم الاربع ساعات 
الفرنك 
الباوند فرنك 
ننتظر اللمسات الاخيره فقط 
وان شاء الله سنوافيكم بها اولا باول   :Regular Smile:  لن نرضي باقل من 400 نقطه هذا الاسبوع باذن الله 
الي الان حققنا 135 ولله الحمد   :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

الف شكر ابو ملاك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ابومالك  :Regular Smile: 
اذا ربي رزقني بنت ووافقت زوجتي راح اسميها ملاك ابشر  :Regular Smile:  
بيصير عندي مالك وملاك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

أن شاء الله يرزق من واسع فضله بدرزن عيال وبنات  
ههههههههههههههه 
الله اما اجعل مالك قرة عين لوالديه

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:  
 هذا فريم الباوند دولار وننتظر فيه تحقق جميع الشروط
رزقنا الله وإياكم من فضله الكريم

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

ابو مالك هل صحيح تم تقاطع الموفنج لليورو دولار  الان

----------


## abo_malek_ali

نعم اخي 
وبامكانك الدخول

----------


## abo_malek_ali

دخول شورت علي اليورو دولار بعد تحقق الشروط 
نسال الله العظيم لنا ولكم الرزق

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
تفاصيل الدخول 
تقاطع خطوط الموفينج افاريج 
كسر الترند 
وجود خط المومنتيم اسفل خط المئه 
الدخول كما ذكرنا هو شورت 
الهدف والستوب لوز 40 نقطه باذن الله 
نسال الله العظيم لنا ولكم الرزق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   
فرصه للدخول لونق عالفرنك دولار 
لونق فرانك / دولار 
تحققت كافه الشروط  للدخول لونق
نسال الله العظيم لنا ولكم الرزق 
ولا تنسونا وصاحب الاستراتيجيه من الدعاء  :Regular Smile: 
السام عليكم

----------


## المناضل

الله يوفقنا واياكم اجمعين
اللهم امين

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بفضل من الله وبمن منه وحده 
تحققت اهدافنا علي الياورو والباوند 
الف مبرووووك للدي دخل معنا  
الحمد لله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

استاذنكم لاني عندي مدرسه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 
بفضل منه سبحانه تحقق الهدف علي الفرنك دولار ولله الحمد
كانت فص دخولنا للامس فقط
اليورو دولار 
الباوند دولار 
الفرنك دولار 
الكندي /الدولار 
وبنسبه ثلاث عقود لكل دخول يكون مجموع نقاطنا بالامس وحده 480 نقطه ولله الفضل هكذا ببساطه :Good:  
نحمد الله العلي القدير علي ما اعطانا 
ننتظر فرصه اخري باذن الله 
فانتظرونا :Regular Smile: 
اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## اثيل

:A006:   :A015: 
السلام عليكم
 الى الاخ ابو مالك 
هل هذه فرصة على eurgbp?

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هناك 3 فرص ننتظرها اليوم ان شاء الله وهي 
اليورو ين
الباوند ين 
الباوند فرنك
ننتظر فيها تقاطع الخطوط فقط  :Regular Smile: 
شاركونا فيها علمكم وخبرتكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اين الصوره اخي  :Regular Smile: 
ممكن ترسللي الصوره علي  [email protected]

----------


## اثيل

:A006:   :A015:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الاخ اثيل مجرد وجودك معنا شرف كبير لنا  :Regular Smile: 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## اثيل

:A006:   :A015:  
بارك الله فيك , والله منوره بيك وبافعالك الخيرة  والطيبة ياطيب

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الاخ اثيل  :Regular Smile: 
اولا هذا الزوج انا لا اعمل عليه يعني ما اعرف فيو  :Regular Smile:  
ثانيا حتي لو كان زوج نتعامل به فاننا لا ناخذ بهذه الشروط لسبب واحد وهو كما يقول الاخ سبيلاش هو وجود شمعه الليموزين ولا يعتد بها كشمعه كسر 
وبامكانك اخي الرجوع اليه فهو اقدر مني بهالاستراتيجيه والله تعالي اعلم واحكم  :Regular Smile: 
شكرا علي متابعتك وعندنا فرص ذكرتها انفا واريد رايك فيها  :Regular Smile: 
ثم هذا الزوج يتحرك قريب من ال 50 نقطه فقط باليوم وقد لا يحقق هدفنا الا بعد ايام (وبصراحه انا مالي صبر  :Regular Smile:  :Good:  
اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## amir

صباح الخير يا اخ ابو مالك ارجو بس تاخد بالك ان السبريد بتاع البوند ين , البوند سويسري 15 نقطة ( انا عندي كدا في fxcm ) حبيت بس اوضح لك , واتمني لك يوم مليان ارباح
تحياتي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بارك الله فيك علي هالتنويه المهم 
بصراحه انا ما اعرف هل نحسبو مع الهدف والا نخصمو والا كيف الله  اعلم اروح اسال الاخوه وارجعلك ان شاء الله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

دخول شورت عاليورو ين 
تحققت الشروط 
سارسل الشارت بعد ثواني  :Regular Smile: 
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق

----------


## abo_malek_ali

دخول اخر شورت عالمجنون 
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق الوفير   :Good:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## 4539910

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا أبو مالك

----------


## klyk

موفقين إن شاء الله

----------


## المتعلم دائما

اخواني انا سوف ادخل معكم لاول مره الان لماوجدت فيكم من حسن في الداء والتحليل وادعو من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا 
لدي سؤال بالنسبه للاسترليني\ين اين اضع وقفالخساره واين اضع الهدف

----------


## Forex-15

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو مالك لقد قمت بقراءة فكرة الاستراتيجية كما وضعها اخونا ليكويد في البداية ولكن ماشاء الله وصلت المشاركات الي اكثر من الف يعني ممكن صار بعض التعديل عليه ,,, هكتب اللي فهمتوا من الاستراتيجية وادا كان فيه تصحيح ارجوا المساعدة 
1 - الفريم هو فريم الساعة
2 - الموفينق افريج هو 9,,, 30 اكسبونينشال مع كلوز
3 - ترند لاين يرتكز علي ثلاث شمعات
الدخول : عند تقاطع الموفنق + كسر الترند + مومنتيوم تحت 100 او فوق
الهدف والستوب هو 40 نقطة
اخيرا الازواج التي تحترم هده الاستراتيجية:
اليورو / دولار
الباوند / دولار
الدولار / فرنك
الدولار  / الكندي
اليورو / الين
الباوند / الين
الباوند / فرنك
الدولار / الين
نغلبكم معانا وربنا يبارك فيكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> دخول اخر شورت عالمجنون 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق الوفير

  :A006:   الف مبرووووووووووووووك  :Good:  
بفضل من الله وحده سبحانه تحقق الهدف علي المجنون +40 نقطه 
نحمد الله علي ما اعطانا ونساله التوفيق وسداد الراي 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
تحقق الهدف بعد اقل من ساعه ونصف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

الف مبروك 
و مشكور على اعطائي التوصية في المسنجر 
انه بعد تحقق الهدف و الفضل لله ثم لك 
الله يوفقك و يوفقك الجميع ان شاء الله
تحياتي لكم

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابو مالك لقد قمت بقراءة فكرة الاستراتيجية كما وضعها اخونا ليكويد في البداية ولكن ماشاء الله وصلت المشاركات الي اكثر من الف يعني ممكن صار بعض التعديل عليه ,,, هكتب اللي فهمتوا من الاستراتيجية وادا كان فيه تصحيح ارجوا المساعدة 
> 1 - الفريم هو فريم الساعة
> 2 - الموفينق افريج هو 9,,, 30 اكسبونينشال مع كلوز
> 3 - ترند لاين يرتكز علي ثلاث شمعات
> الدخول : عند تقاطع الموفنق + كسر الترند + مومنتيوم تحت 100 او فوق
> الهدف والستوب هو 40 نقطة
> اخيرا الازواج التي تحترم هده الاستراتيجية:
> اليورو / دولار
> ...

 الاخ العزيز الاستراتيجية كما هي  في اول مشاركة للاخ ليكويد لم يطرأ عليها اي تعديل   تحياتي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابو مالك لقد قمت بقراءة فكرة الاستراتيجية كما وضعها اخونا ليكويد في البداية ولكن ماشاء الله وصلت المشاركات الي اكثر من الف يعني ممكن صار بعض التعديل عليه ,,, هكتب اللي فهمتوا من الاستراتيجية وادا كان فيه تصحيح ارجوا المساعدة 
> 1 - الفريم هو فريم الساعة
> 2 - الموفينق افريج هو 9,,, 30 اكسبونينشال مع كلوز
> 3 - ترند لاين يرتكز علي ثلاث شمعات
> الدخول : عند تقاطع الموفنق + كسر الترند + مومنتيوم تحت 100 او فوق
> الهدف والستوب هو 40 نقطة
> اخيرا الازواج التي تحترم هده الاستراتيجية:
> اليورو / دولار
> ...

 اخي العزيز 
ماشاء الله عليك اديك استاذ ونحن مش عارفين  :Regular Smile: 
كل ماذكرته اخي صحيح باستثناء بعض التعديلات 
الفريم هو الساعه ولكن ممكن نستخدم الاربع ساعات  :Regular Smile: 
الترند لاين يرتكز علي تلات شمعات او اكثر وكلما كان اكثر كان اصح  :Regular Smile: 
الازواج التي ذكرتها صحيحه الا الدولار ين  فهو متنمرد نوعا ما  :Good:  
وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضي  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم

----------


## splash

> دخول اخر شورت عالمجنون 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق الوفير

 حبيب قلبي ابو مالك   مبروك تحقق الهدف ولكن مايصح الا الصحيح   الترند ما كان مستوفي الشروط   انت اعتمدت على النقاط المتجمعة في نهاية الترند ولكن الترند يجب ان يكون مرتكز على ثلاث شمعات متباعدة قدر الامكان    :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي العزيز 
كلام اخونا سبيلاش مقدم لانه هو من خبارء هذه الاستراتيجه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

احب ان اشكر ابو مالك لتفاعله الرائع مع الاستراتيجية وبالتوفيق    كما احب ان انوه عن وجود غرفة بالبالتوك خاصة بالاستراتيجية فقط من جهود الاخ العزيز ليكويد مشكورا   فعلى كل من يرغب التواجد هناك لمناقشة الاستراتيجية والدخول حسب الفرص عليها    اسم الغرفة : broken trend رقم الدخول  :  trend123

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
هذه فرصه اخري علي زوج الباوند فرنك
وهي فرصه لونغ 
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
الهدف والستوب لوس يكون 40 نقطه باذن الله

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم  
أخي ابو مالك الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اين الاستاذ ليكود واين توصياته   اشتقنا  يا اخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

وعليكم السلام اخي ابو لمي 
عساك من متابعيننا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> هذه فرصه اخري علي زوج الباوند فرنك
> وهي فرصه لونغ 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
> الهدف والستوب لوس يكون 40 نقطه باذن الله

   ابو مالك ...... مالك تبي تتعبني   تصحيح للشارت وما يهون ابو مالك  :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هههههههههههههههههههههه
العفو يا استاذنا 
ده انت الخير والبركه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## اثيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته                               
                    الله  يا ابو مالك  منور

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> دخول شورت عاليورو ين 
> تحققت الشروط 
> سارسل الشارت بعد ثواني 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق

  :A006:   الف الف مبروووووك
بفضل من الله تحقق الهدف علي اليور ين 
نحمد الله علي ما اعطانا ونشكره علي فضله اذ ليس لاحد فضل سواه 
الحمد لله  ثم الحمدلله فالحمدلله 
ننتظر تحقيق الهدف علي الباوند فرنك
والله الموفق
والسلام عليكم

----------


## 4539910

أبو مالك ... مبروك لك وللجميع ولا تنسى تاخذنا المرة الجاية معك بالقطار ترانى اول راكب قبل عطية

----------


## Forex-15

مشكورين اخوي سبلاش وابو مالك 
وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## sam

:A015:    :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:  ابومالك

----------


## ابوعزالدين

أخي ابومالك 
ليش ما تفتح ماسنجر على الياهو وترسل للشباب رسالة عند قرب تحقق الشروط وعند وضوح اشارة الدخول حتى لا يفوت على الشباب هذا الفائدة مع العلم ان الياهو ماسنجر يوصل الرسائل المرسلة حتى وان كان الماسنجر مغلق 
أتمنى ان تنفذ هذه الفكرة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

فعلى كل من يرغب التواجد هناك لمناقشة الاستراتيجية والدخول حسب الفرص عليها   اسم الغرفة : broken trend رقم الدخول : trend123 
هنا يا اخواني نلتقي باذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المتعلم دائما

انا لا املك البال توك هل من الممكن مساعدتي في الحصول عليه

----------


## amir

دا الموقع للتحميل http://www.paltalk.com/

----------


## المتعلم دائما

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> هذه فرصه اخري علي زوج الباوند فرنك
> وهي فرصه لونغ 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
> الهدف والستوب لوس يكون 40 نقطه باذن الله

  :A006:    :A015:  خمسه الاف وتلت ميه وعشرين مبروووووووك  :Regular Smile: 
تحقق الهدف علي زوج الباوند الفرنك بربح 40 نقطه ولله الحمد 
 نحمده سبحانه علي ما اعطانا  ونختم اليوم بركعتين شكر وحمد لله رب العالمين فهو الرزاق 
ننتظر دخول اخر ان شاء الله 
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
السلام عليكم

----------


## t4fast

> خمسه الاف وتلت ميه وعشرين مبروووووووك

 تبغا الناس تحسدك  ههههههه على بالي 5320 نقطة  :EEK!:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا ايوفقك  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## t4fast

شارت للمتابعة ... و في اليورو ايضا نلاحظ تكون ترند.

----------


## candidaplus

السلام عليكم 
حد يعرف يا اخوة لماذا لا استطيع رؤية الصور المرفقة فقط مربع ابيض لا غير مكتوب عليه اضغط لترى الصورة مكبرة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## amir

عموما ممكن تدخل الغرفة علي البال توك ولو في اي فرصة هنبلغك بها واي حد يبعتلك الشارت كمان ,بس متنساش تجيب معاك اكلك ولو حد سالك انت تبع مين قلهم امير دعاني ( اصل انا باخد علي الراس 5$ )  :51 51:    :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم يا امير الامرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

شباب في عندنا متابعه لعده ازواج اليوم ان شاء الله
اليورو دولار 
والباوند دولار 
الدولار فرنك 
وغيرهم 
تابعونا ان شاء الله في الغرفه المخصصه لتداول العملات  علي البالتالك
اسم الغرفه Broken Trend 
نسال الله التوفيق لنا ولكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> عموما ممكن تدخل الغرفة علي البال توك ولو في اي فرصة هنبلغك بها واي حد يبعتلك الشارت كمان ,بس متنساش تجيب معاك اكلك ولو حد سالك انت تبع مين قلهم امير دعاني ( اصل انا باخد علي الراس 5$ )

 يا امير فيها لا اخفيها  :47 47:

----------


## amir

> يا امير فيها لا اخفيها

 وبعدين احنا هنقطع علي بعض ولا ايه , عموما ممكن تدخل الرووم وانا هاخد منك 2.5 $ بس
ايه رايك  :75 75:

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

ممكن من الاخوان ملاحظه رسم التراند

----------


## اثيل

:A006:   :A015:  
الاخ العزيز ابو مالك, هل من الممكن وضع التوصية في المنتدى لصعوبة التواجد في البالتوك    :A012:

----------


## هاجــــــــــس



----------


## سمير صيام

> وبعدين احنا هنقطع علي بعض ولا ايه , عموما ممكن تدخل الرووم وانا هاخد منك 2.5 $ بس
> ايه رايك

 هما 2$ مافيش غيرهم وانت عليك قبل كده 200$ يبقى كده عليك 198$  خلاص مافيش فصال

----------


## amir

> هما 2$ مافيش غيرهم وانت عليك قبل كده 200$ يبقى كده عليك 198$  خلاص مافيش فصال

  :EEK!:    :47 47:

----------


## حساب متداول

:A015:   
ياشباب في البالتوك ........... Broken Trend   لكن في   اي قسم ؟؟
لاني لم اجدها في قائمة البحث..!!   :A012:

----------


## amir

لا اكيد في شيء عندك غلط احنا في الغرفة من الصبح

----------


## sarfx

السلام عليكم ، هل رسم الترند صحيح هنا ؟ يعني تقاطعت خطوط الموفينج أفرج والمومنتم تحت 100

----------


## splash

> ياشباب في البالتوك ........... Broken Trend لكن في اي قسم ؟؟
> لاني لم اجدها في قائمة البحث..!!

 استخدم خاصية البحث افضل   وعلى كل فهي موجودة في Business & finance  Day trader/ Stock & Bonds  Broken trend

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاخ العزيز ابو مالك, هل من الممكن وضع التوصية في المنتدى لصعوبة التواجد في البالتوك

 الاخ العزيز اثيل 
انا بعتلك  رساله خاصه ووحطيت عنواني البريد فيها يا ريت اتضيفني  وانا ابلغك اول باول   :Regular Smile:  واذا اتحب اجيلك البلد واعطيك التوصيه
وان شاء الله حنحط  الدخول هنا  زي الاول

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم ، هل رسم الترند صحيح هنا ؟ يعني تقاطعت خطوط الموفينج أفرج والمومنتم تحت 100

   ديلي مرة واحدة  :EEK!:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
هذه فرصه ان شاء الله 
ارجو  ملاحظاتكم 
لاني اول مره اشتغل علي هالزوج 
هي فرصه للمناقشه وليست توصيه  
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## amir

> ديلي مرة واحدة

 عموما هو الترند دا قوي جدا ولو انكسر اليوم وقفل تحته هيبقي عليه العوض في البوند , ومنغير الترند المكسور

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:   
أرجوا يا أخوانى شرح كيفيه الأشتراك ثم الدخول فى بول توك انا من الصبح دايخ وعملت دون لوود للسوفت وير والموقع مش موجود فيه اى شئ عن مستخدم جديد!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## amir

طيب دور في المنتدي علي شرح للاخ بحرين عن البال توك من اول تنزيلة لحد الدخول

----------


## بوعمار

بس  تنزل Paltalk Messenger
بعدماتفتحه يطلع لك صفحة الباسوورد والنك نيم بينهم مكتوب new user?get nicname
بعدها سولك باسوورد ونك نيم  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

يا حمد ضيفني على الماسنجر واعلمك البال توك [email protected] [email protected]

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

من المفترض يكون باقى الاغلاق فوق التراند    ارجو التصحيح

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  
> من المفترض يكون باقى الاغلاق فوق التراند ارجو التصحيح

  
اخي العزيز هاجس
مشكور علي هذا الجهد الطيب والمتابعه الحلوه
اخي الترند قريب جدا للافقي
الاخ ليكويد علمنا انه يجب ان يكون الترند قريب  لزاويه ال 45 درجه  (اقول قريب )
وشكرا لكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   
الاخوه الاعزاء 
هذه فرصه والله اعلم 
وسنناقش  رسم الترند بالغرفه 
ارجو من الجميع المشاركه   :Regular Smile:

----------


## هاجــــــــــس

الف شكر ابو مالك والله انك صدقت  هههههههههههههه

----------


## amir

طيب ايه رايكم في الترند دا ينتظر التقاطع والكسر

----------


## abo_malek_ali

صحيح والله اعلم

----------


## BahraiN

> أرجوا يا أخوانى شرح كيفيه الأشتراك ثم الدخول فى بول توك انا من الصبح دايخ وعملت دون لوود للسوفت وير والموقع مش موجود فيه اى شئ عن مستخدم جديد!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  
تفضل يا اخي هذا شرح كامل عن البالتوك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9988.html
تحياتي لك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   
وهنا تحققت الشروط  بحمد الله 
سندخل لونق 
لونغ الباوند ين 
لالعدف والستوب لوس 40 نقطه
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق   :Regular Smile:

----------


## sarfx

توكلنا على الله ، يا رب

----------


## أبو بدر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.. 
هل تعتبر هذه فرصة شراء على اليورو ين؟؟وهل يكون الدخول عند سعر 140.45 (أفتتاح الشمعة  
الثانية)؟؟ 
وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    فرص بالانتظار وانتم الحكم 
( قرار الدخول والخروج يعود اليكم )  :A012:

----------


## أبو بدر

وألأن السعر عاد مباشرة لخطوط المتوسطات وخط الترند..هل أستفيد من هذه العودة وأدخل شراء؟؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

نتابع الدولار فرنك ايضا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

GBP/ CHF  SHORT  مع افتتاح الشمعة الحالية   الهدف تجاوزا 1.2718  لاعتبار نقطة دعم قوية

----------


## waddah

> GBP/ CHF  SHORT  مع افتتاح الشمعة الحالية   الهدف تجاوزا 1.2718  لاعتبار نقطة دعم قوية

 انا خلت شورت  على2740
S/L 40
توكلت على ثم عليكم

----------


## waddah

توكلت على الله ثم عليكم

----------


## samerml22

استاذ ليكود   عليك لوم كبير لعدم مناقشتنا بالعقود ولقد تم الستوب لوس الان   والله يعوض علينا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

خرجنا من المجنون بعد ضرب الستوب  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
نحمد الله علي ذلك

----------


## splash

> GBP/ CHF    SHORT  مع افتتاح الشمعة الحالية   الهدف تجاوزا 1.2718 لاعتبار نقطة دعم قوية

     ارجو الخروج من صفقة الباوند فرنك   حيث ان السعر وصل 2.2720 وارتد   وفعلا اختيار النقطة السابقة كهدف بسبب انها نقطة التقاء الترند الصاعد بالسعر على الديلي   وفقنا الله في بقية المتاجرات

----------


## maged88

هذا هو دخولى اخى ليكويد

----------


## بوعمار

الظاهر ان الدخول قرب

----------


## waddah

> الظاهر ان الدخول قرب

 اخي الكريم على كم حاط الموفينج
علشان تقاطع الموفينج من بدري عندي على الشارت
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## amir

هل هذا ترند صحيح , مع العلم لسه التقاطع والكسر

----------


## alhamd

الأخ الفاضل / ليكويد 
هذا هوشارت الدولار فرانك وهذا هو الترند 
وأنا معك على البول توك برجاء ان تعطينى رأيك 
ولك الشكر

----------


## alhamd

ياجماعه ايهما أصح 
الخط الابيض أم الازرق؟ 
ولكم الشكر

----------


## attya1411968

السلام عليكم  
حبيبي لكويد استراتيجيه اشوفها حلوة
وبصراحه ما كنت متابعها 
ارفقلك شارت للباوند اليس موعد اقتراب لكسر الترند

----------


## المراقب

> ياجماعه ايهما أصح 
> الخط الابيض أم الازرق؟ 
> ولكم الشكر

   أعتقد انه الابيض  .. والله أعلم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   :A015:  
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله رب العالمين
نسال الله الرزق في هذا اليوم 
فرصه للدخول لونغ علي الاسترالي / دولار 
ارفقت الشارت وبينت نقاط الدخول وانتم الحكم 
الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه ان شاء الله  لا اتحمل اي مسؤوليه يقع علي ما يقع عليكم ما انا الا مجتهد بسيط اقلكم علما 
والله ولي التوفيق   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
الحمد لله ثم الحمد الله فالحمد لله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> خرجنا من المجنون بعد ضرب الستوب 
> نحمد الله علي ذلك

  :A006:   الحمد لله ثم الحمد الله فالحمد لله   توضيح مهم 
بناء علي  قانون الاستراتيجه ضرب الستوب هنا ولكن انا شخصيا بقيت متمسك بعقودي الثلاثه (وهذا طبعا مخالف) ولكن هي  طريقه عملي علي بعض الازواج  وبفضل من الله وحده سبحانه الذي هو الرازق الكريم الذي قال ادعوني استجب لكم ، دعونا الله ان يحقق اهدافنا ويرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب، وبعد ان كانت كل التحليلات ضدنا ، ماهي الا دقائق قليله جدا الا واهدافنا تحققت بفضل الله . نحمد الله العظيم الذي استجاب دعائنا وحفظ لنا اموالنا واعادها الينا ضعف ما نريد.  الاخوه الذين دخلو معنا هذه هي طريقتنا بالعمل ولا تنسو الصدقه فهي من مفاتيح الرزق  
مبارك عليكم ما غنتم 
والحمد لله اولا واخرا   :A012:

----------


## 4XLY

:A006:  أخوانى هل هذه فرصة على الباوند. 
شكرا وفقكم الله

----------


## 4XLY

:A006:  أرجو المعذرة فقد أرفقت الشارت الخطأ. هذا هو الصح بالأسفل:

----------


## klyk

سيد محمد تفضل

----------


## waddah

> سيد محمد تفضل

  
اخي الكريم لو نرجع شوي لشروط الترند المكسور في اول الموضوع لاخ ليكود سنجد  يجب ان  يستند خط الترند علي ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه . 
فاعتقد ان رسمك لم يتوافق مع الشروط
اما رسم الاخ nx4
 باعتقادي انه صحيح مع العلم اني من المبتدئين فاذا في غلط في تعليفي ارجو التصحيح   :A012:

----------


## Samba_fx

جزاك الله خير يا ليكود

----------


## قناص ديمو

السلام عليكم   يشرفني ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع..   الحقيقة طريقة مفيدة جدا لمن يلتزم بالشروط ...   لي ملاحظة لو سمحتم ... بخصوص رسم الترند اشكركم لسماعها  كما تعلمون اعزائي ان جميع شروط النظرية يمكن وضعها على الشارت وسيكون الشارت متشابه بدقة عندنا جميعا لانها ارقام .. لكن رسم الترند هو ما يحتاج وقفة ليتعلم المبتدؤن امثالي ماذا يعني ترند حاد وترند منفرج وما علاقته بالاتجاه التالي وكيف يكون الترند على فريم ساعة منفرج لكنه حاد على فريم اربع ساعات ...وكيف نستفيد من هذه الزوايا في الدخول والخروج لتحصيل اعلى ربح وتقليل أي خسارة ..  رسم الترند وحسب هذه النظرية يعتمد على شروط كما وضحها صاحبها متفضلا في بداية هذا الموضوع .. وعدم القدرة على تطبيق شروط رسمه يعني ان السوق يمر في حالة تذبذب والنظرية تنجح فقط مع الاتجاه ..   زاوية الترند هي مقياس قوة السوق وثباته على اتجاه معين .. لذلك اعتقد ان زاوية الترند ربما تكون اهم من الالتزام بمساس خطه لثلاث شمعات خصوصا ان تقاطع الموفنج يتزامن اكثر مع كسر الترند طرديا كلما طال الترند وعكسيا مع زاويته ... رسم الترند بدقة في هذه النظرية يحدد نقطة الدخول والخروج بدقة وهذا يعني نجاح العملية وتكرار الربح ..   ودمتم بخير

----------


## mR_NaNo

مشالله باقي صفحة ونصك ال100 صفحة 
بالتوفيق انشالله ونبي توصيات قوية على استراتيجية الترند المكسور بمناسبة وصول الموضوع للمائة صفحة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابورويس

اول مشاركة لى فى هذه الاستراتجية الممتازة 
وارجو ان تكون فرصة صحيحة  لبيع اليورو الان

----------


## BahraiN

السلام عليكم
هل تتعاملون مع شارت  اليومي ؟؟
اليكم الشارت ارجو التصحيح اذا في غلط

----------


## قناص ديمو

نتعامل اخي .. ولكن ماذا عن الهدف والاستوب في هذه الحالة برايك ؟؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## BahraiN

> نتعامل اخي .. ولكن ماذا عن الهدف والاستوب في هذه الحالة برايك ؟؟

 هذه خلها حق الخبراء الي بالموضوع 
ههه  :Cool:

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> السلام عليكم
> هل تتعاملون مع شارت اليومي ؟؟
> اليكم الشارت ارجو التصحيح اذا في غلط

   هلا وغلا ماهو انطباعك عن الكندي هل قد اكتمل النصاب وسيرجع في النزول ام ماذا   وفقك الله

----------


## BahraiN

الكندي هالاسبوع ابدع والله
طلعنا من وراه خير 
لونق و شورت  
طلع رجال الاخ 
هههه

----------


## alhamd

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى دخلت على الغرفه اول امس وامس
ولكن اليوم لم اجد الغرفه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ارجوا الافاده سريعآ لان هناك فرص عديده قريبه جدآ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## splash

> زاوية الترند هي مقياس قوة السوق وثباته على اتجاه معين .. لذلك اعتقد ان زاوية الترند ربما تكون اهم من الالتزام بمساس خطه لثلاث شمعات خصوصا ان تقاطع الموفنج يتزامن اكثر مع كسر الترند طرديا كلما طال الترند وعكسيا مع زاويته ... رسم الترند بدقة في هذه النظرية يحدد نقطة الدخول والخروج بدقة وهذا يعني نجاح العملية وتكرار الربح ..   ودمتم بخير

   كفيت ووفيت  :Good:

----------


## amir

ازاي انا جوة وكل الناس جوة دلوقت لو تعرف تقولي ازاي اعملك دعوة قول

----------


## splash

هل هما الحصانين الرابحين اليوم ؟  الدولار فرنك   واليورو دولار  ننتظر اكتمال الشروط

----------


## klyk

هذا اليورو

----------


## splash

اخي كليك الترند المرسوم من قبلك اقرب الى ترند ثنائي القمم لقرب القمم المستندة عليه من بعضها البعض   بل ولا يوجد نقطة ارتكاز عند الكسر وهي التي تدل على قوة كسرالترند   ارجو مراجعة هذا الشارت وربطه ما اسلفت ذكره    ملاحظة:  استنادي على الترند السابق بسبب عدم التقاطع واحبذ ما احبذ ان يرسم الترند بعد التقاطع   تحياتي القلبية ،،،

----------


## klyk

ممكن جدا .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    :A015:  
بعيدا عن التعقيدات 
بعيدا عن التحليل 
بعيدا  عن كثره الكلام  :Regular Smile: 
التماسا العذر من الاخ صاحب الاستراتيجيه 
اضع بين ايديكم هذا الشارت  الذي  هو قليلا ما يخطا لسبب جوهري وهو وجود خط المومنتيم  فوق  المئه علي كل الفريمات تقريبا 
زوج مثالي تقاطع حقيقي فرصه مغريه
هكذا اعمل انا علي هذه الاستراتيجيه التي ما عهدتها الا بسيطه قويه مغريه  واحدد ( هكذا انا اعتمد رسم الترند )
اترككم مع الشارت 
والقرار لكم

----------


## BahraiN

ما شاء الله عليك يا ابو مالك والله انك اسد 
تصيد الفرص على طول  
مبروك عليكم وصول الموضوع لصفحـة 100  و عقبال 100000

----------


## waleed

ياريت الاخوة يعطونا رأيهم في شارت اليورو المرفق ..

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:  برجاء يا اخوانى مراجعه الشارت وافادتى على هذه الفرصه الضعيفه ( استرالى دولار) سيل  أم هى قويه ؟  ضعفها للاسباب الاتيه والله أعلم : 1- واويه الميل حوالى 15 درجه  2- يرتكز على 2 قاع فقط  برجاء الافاده لكى نتعلم اكثر   :A012:  حسام العزبى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الاخ بحرين شكرا لك 
والله اني لاراك محللا ممتازلا بالمستقبل ماشاء الله عليك  :Regular Smile:  
الاخ الحمد بارك الله فيك علي هالاهتمام ولكنك خالفت اهم قواعد استراتيجيتنا 
1 اقل شيء يجب ان يلامس ثلاث قيعان وهذا اقل شيئ 
2  الترند جد افقي  والقاعده تقول انه يجب ان يكون بين زاويه 45 لل 70   درجه  :Regular Smile: 
3 لم تتقاطع خطوط الموفينج 
4 المومنتم في خطر 
5 هذه ليست فرصه علي الترند المكسور  :Regular Smile: 
محاوله جيده بارك الله فيك   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
وفقكم الله

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:   
أشكرك اخى ابو مالك ولكن 
انا اعلم انه لم يتم التقاطع للموفنج وكذلك المومنتم ولكنى اتحدث عن الترند
ولهذا قلت عليه ضعيف
ولكن فى المنتدى من بعض الاخوه فى الماضى رسموا الترند هكذا
وفى النهايه لك ارق تحياتى  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ولك  ايضا 
شكرا علي لطفك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## 4XLY

الاخوة الكرام, الاخ ابومالك 
أن من شروط الطريقة هو ملامسة الترند لثلاثة قمم او قيعان. لاحظت أنه فى كثير من الاحيان يلامس الترند قمتين فقط ويكون الكسر حقيقى. فهل نلتزم بثلاث قمم وهى قليلة الحدوث.
شكرا

----------


## 4XLY

> بعيدا عن التعقيدات 
> بعيدا عن التحليل 
> بعيدا عن كثره الكلام 
> التماسا العذر من الاخ صاحب الاستراتيجيه 
> اضع بين ايديكم هذا الشارت الذي هو قليلا ما يخطا لسبب جوهري وهو وجود خط المومنتيم فوق المئه علي كل الفريمات تقريبا 
> زوج مثالي تقاطع حقيقي فرصه مغريه
> هكذا اعمل انا علي هذه الاستراتيجيه التي ما عهدتها الا بسيطه قويه مغريه  واحدد ( هكذا انا اعتمد رسم الترند )
> اترككم مع الشارت 
> والقرار لكم

 ألاخ ابو مالك
أرفق لك شارت الباوند/ دولار حيث ذكرت أنه دخول شبه مضمون ولكنه لم ينجح نرجو التوضيح؟

----------


## قناص ديمو

اخواني .. انا العب على المرتدات ولي خبرة والحمد لله في ذلك وبدون اي مؤشرت .. وكما تعلمون ان السوق 90% مرتدات والباقي اتجاه .. لكن الاتجاه بركة وخير .. لذلك سجلوني متابع ومجرب ومضارب بهذه الطريقة ... لي ملاحظة على موضوع الترند اسم الطريقة = الترند المكسور والحقيقة ان التقاطعات للموفنج هي اساس الدخول وبالتالي اساس النظرية لان الخروج مشروط غالبا بربح او خسارة محددة بعدد معين من النقاط حسب اساسيات النظرية.. سوالي هو : ما فائدة رسم الترند والاختلاف في رسمه ( على الرغم ان كلامي هذا يناقض كلامي في مداخلة سابقة هنا ) .. ولكن ارجو ان يجيب عن هذا السوآل احد الاخوة من خبراء هذه النظرية ..   مشكورين اخواني  :Rose:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاخوة الكرام, الاخ ابومالك 
> أن من شروط الطريقة هو ملامسة الترند لثلاثة قمم او قيعان. لاحظت أنه فى كثير من الاحيان يلامس الترند قمتين فقط ويكون الكسر حقيقى. فهل نلتزم بثلاث قمم وهى قليلة الحدوث.
> شكرا

 مشكور  اخي علي هالسؤال 
اجيبك كما اجاب صاحب الاستراتيجه علي هذا السؤال في رد سابق :Regular Smile:  وهو اذا اعتمدنا علي قمتين فقط او قاعين فاننا نستطيع ان نرسم عددا لا حصر له من الترندات 
وانا اقلك اخي العزيز ان من اسباب نجاحنا في هذه الاستراتيجه بفضل الله هو الاتزام الصارم بشروطها والذي منه اعتماد الترند علي اقل شيئ ثلاث قيعان اة قمم 
اما قولك هل هي قليله الحدوث  فانني اقو لك بصدق انني (مش ملحق شغل علي هالاستراتيحيه )  :Regular Smile: 
خيرها كثير اخي ونصيحتي لك خذها ببساطه كما اخذناها نحن 
باركك الله  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> ألاخ ابو مالك
> أرفق لك شارت الباوند/ دولار حيث ذكرت أنه دخول شبه مضمون ولكنه لم ينجح نرجو التوضيح؟

 الحمد لله الذي  من علينا بنعمه الاسلام
اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile: 
ترددت كثيرا قبل ان انشر هذ الشارت ونوهت  انه  عوه للنقاش لابين للاخوه كيف ارسم الترند ويصححو خطاي ان وجد  :Regular Smile: 
واخبرتهم بالغرفه انه ليس فرصه  وقد يقلب السوق بسبب الاخبار المنتظره واعدت النداء  مرات ومرات وما كان من بعض الاخوه الا ان سالوني هل هو شورت او لونق ومتي ندخل ؟؟؟!!!!!  
واما لماذا لم يتحقق الهدف فانا اقول لك (وقت الاخبار التحليل الفني يعدم) اي ان الخبر لا يحترم لا استراتيجيه ولا ترند ولا مؤشر 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت ان شاء الله 
حبي وحرصي لاخواني  لا يعلم به الا الله 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله الذي من علينا بنعمه الاسلام
> اخي الكريم 
> ترددت كثيرا قبل ان انشر هذ الشارت ونوهت انه عوه للنقاش لابين للاخوه كيف ارسم الترند ويصححو خطاي ان وجد 
> واخبرتهم بالغرفه انه ليس فرصه وقد يقلب السوق بسبب الاخبار المنتظره واعدت النداء مرات ومرات وما كان من بعض الاخوه الا ان سالوني هل هو شورت او لونق ومتي ندخل ؟؟؟!!!!!  
> واما لماذا لم يتحقق الهدف فانا اقول لك (وقت الاخبار التحليل الفني يعدم) اي ان الخبر لا يحترم لا استراتيجيه ولا ترند ولا مؤشر 
> ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت ان شاء الله 
> حبي وحرصي لاخواني لا يعلم به الا الله 
> والسلام عليكم

 احب ان انوه ايضا اخى ابو مالك ان الصفقة وان ضربت استوب فهى حققت فوق 30 نقطة قبل الارتداد

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الحمد لله اني سمعت كلمه وحده حلوه  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
الشغل معاك حيكون حلو ان شاء الله ما دمت تتمتع بهذه المشاعر الطيبه 
انتظر اول ابريل بفارغ الصبر  :Regular Smile: 
وبجيبي الف دولار نموذحي ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
لاتنسي اخي سمير في هذا الوقت ، ركعتان للرحمان واطلب ما تشاء فانه لن يخذلك والله 
تحياتي وحبي وتقديري 
اخوك ابو مالك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله اني سمعت كلمه وحده حلوه 
> الشغل معاك حيكون حلو ان شاء الله ما دمت تتمتع بهذه المشاعر الطيبه 
> انتظر اول ابريل بفارغ الصبر 
> وبجيبي الف دولار نموذحي ان شاء الله 
> لاتنسي اخي سمير في هذا الوقت ، ركعتان للرحمان واطلب ما تشاء فانه لن يخذلك والله 
> تحياتي وحبي وتقديري 
> اخوك ابو مالك

 يااخى طبعا تاخد كلام حلو انت والاخ محمد والاستاذ  ليكويد على متابعتكم على هذه الطريقة وهى بلا شك من افضل الطرق الموجود فى المنتدى   وان شاء الله متابع معك لا تقلق طبعا والصلاة باب من ابواب الصلة بالرب وشئ ضرورى بالطبع ويا حبذا فى جوف الليل  تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## سمير صيام

يا ريت تراجعوا الشارت المرفق  فانها ان شاء الله فرصة للدخول لونج على اليورو دولار بعد التقاطع  تحياتى  ارجو التصحيح

----------


## splash

> اخواني .. انا العب على المرتدات ولي خبرة والحمد لله في ذلك وبدون اي مؤشرت .. وكما تعلمون ان السوق 90% مرتدات والباقي اتجاه .. لكن الاتجاه بركة وخير .. لذلك سجلوني متابع ومجرب ومضارب بهذه الطريقة ... لي ملاحظة على موضوع الترند اسم الطريقة = الترند المكسور والحقيقة ان التقاطعات للموفنج هي اساس الدخول وبالتالي اساس النظرية لان الخروج مشروط غالبا بربح او خسارة محددة بعدد معين من النقاط حسب اساسيات النظرية.. سوالي هو : ما فائدة رسم الترند والاختلاف في رسمه ( على الرغم ان كلامي هذا يناقض كلامي في مداخلة سابقة هنا ) .. ولكن ارجو ان يجيب عن هذا السوآل احد الاخوة من خبراء هذه النظرية ..   مشكورين اخواني

 حيالله اخوي قناص الديمو   اولا لست من الخبراء   ولكن بفضل الله من المتمرسين على الاستراتيجية فارجوا اناكون مؤهلا للرد على استفسارك   اولا : لا نستطيع ان نقول بان التقاطعات هي اساس  الاستراتيجية حيث ان لها 3 شروط تكمل بعضها البعض لا يمكن تجاهلها   تقاطع الموفينج = هو اشارة لانعكاس مسار السعر  كسر الترند = هو اشارة لانعكاس مسار السعر  حالة المومنتيم = تخبرنا عن وضعية السوق هل هو مع الثيران (المشترين) او الدببة (البائعين)  ثانيا : وبالنظر من زاوية اخرى   اذا اعتبرنا ان تقاطع الموفينج افيريج هو اشارة لانعكاس السعر فكلنا يعلم ان التذبذب هو عدو الموفينج (والا كان الاداة الاولى في التحليل الفني)   فوجب علينا عن طريق هذه الاستراتيجية فلترة تقاطعات الموفينج بكسر الترند   ومن ناحية اخرى   اذا اعتبرنا ان الترند هو اشارة لانعكاس السعر وكما تفضلت بان السوق 75% منه تذبذب و25% منه ترند فكسر ترند وعدم او تاخر تقاطع الموفينج يخبرنا بان السوق في حالة تذبذب (وايضا عدم القدرة على رسم ترند ثلاثي واضح )  وفي كلا الحالات نراعي وضع السوق هل هو مع الثيران او الدببة عن طريق المومنتيم   ارجو ان اكون قد رددت على سؤالك    :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    :A015:   من اخوكم ابو مالك احييكم تحيه طيبه  واتمنى ان  يكون اسبوع مليان ارباح ونحقق مش بس 500 نقطه حنحقق 700 نقطه هذا الاسبوع  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:   :75 75:   :75 75:  من يظن ان هذا كثير فليتذكر انه سبحانه خزائنه ملأى لا تنفذ  وانه عز وجل لا يعجزه لا 700 ولا 7000 ولا اكثر فهو الغني سبحانه في مكانه  والعده المطلوبه لهذا الهدف هي استراتيجيه بسيطه وتحليل متواضع  ثم ركعتين لله تدعو بهما ما تشاااء يتحقق باذن الله ولا سيما الدعاء  في جوف الليل  من يفعل ذلك انا اضمن له ال 700 نقطه في جيبه منذ الان فان وعده صدق لا اله الا هو القائل ادعوني استجب لكم  احد الاخوه المبتدئين براس مال قدره الف دولار تقريبا حقق ما يقارب ال الالفي نقطه في وقت وجيز جدا  كله بتوفيق من العلي القدير  وانا وانتم علي موعد اخر الاسبوع  لن يخذلنا سبحانه اذا اخلصنا له   تابعونا في غرفه الترند المكسور عالبالتالك فان يد الله مع الجماعه نفعني الله واياكم ببركه القران العظيم  وجعل رزقنا هينا علينا  والسلام عليكم

----------


## waddah

> من اخوكم ابو مالك احييكم تحيه طيبه واتمنى ان يكون اسبوع مليان ارباح ونحقق مش بس 500 نقطه حنحقق 700 نقطه هذا الاسبوع    من يظن ان هذا كثير فليتذكر انه سبحانه خزائنه ملأى لا تنفذ وانه عز وجل لا يعجزه لا 700 ولا 7000 ولا اكثر فهو الغني سبحانه في مكانه  والعده المطلوبه لهذا الهدف هي استراتيجيه بسيطه وتحليل متواضع ثم ركعتين لله تدعو بهما ما تشاااء يتحقق باذن الله ولا سيما الدعاء في جوف الليل  من يفعل ذلك انا اضمن له ال 700 نقطه في جيبه منذ الان فان وعده صدق لا اله الا هو القائل ادعوني استجب لكم  احد الاخوه المبتدئين براس مال قدره الف دولار تقريبا حقق ما يقارب ال الالفي نقطه في وقت وجيز جدا كله بتوفيق من العلي القدير  وانا وانتم علي موعد اخر الاسبوع  لن يخذلنا سبحانه اذا اخلصنا له  تابعونا في غرفه الترند المكسور عالبالتالك فان يد الله مع الجماعه نفعني الله واياكم ببركه القران العظيم  وجعل رزقنا هينا علينا  والسلام عليكم

  
بارك الله فيك يا ابو ماللك و ياريت تكثر من نصائحك الطيبة اللي زيدني ايمان وحماس اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع اخواني المؤمنين
بالنسبة للبالتوك انا نزلت البرنامج وسجلت فيه بس المشكلة في الغرف العربية تظهر لي لغة غير معروفة ولا مقرؤة كيف احولها للغة العربية؟
ثاني مشكلة كيف ادخل في غرفتكم الترند المكسور؟
جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## --][كريم][

اخوي خش البرنامج في خانت البحث هة 
Broken trend

----------


## waddah

> اخوي خش البرنامج في خانت البحث هة 
> Broken trend

 بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الرد وشكلك عندك فكة عن البرنامج بس عندي مشكلة تحويل الكتابة للعربية
ما في اي ابشن ممكن من عنده احول اللغة
وثاني شيء كيف ادخل على Broken trend ومن وين ادخله
مع العلم ما عندي اي فكرة عن البرنامج
ارجو المساعدة
وشكرا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
يا ريت اقدر اساعدك 
ابحث عن شخص هنا بالمنتدي اسمه المعرف    بحرين بالانجليزي  هو حيساعدك 
بس نحن يا اخي ندخل ونكتب في البحث الترند المكسور ويطلع 
ما اعرف ايش المشكله عندك نحن الان هناك فهلا بكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## waddah

على كل حال بارك الله فيك لاهتمامك
واوجه نداء عاجل للاخ بحرين
لمساعدتي في هذه المشكلة

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:   
ننتظر واياكم يا أخوان الفرصة القادمة على الكندي 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## رعد الجنوب

أخ waddah  
تفضل هذا الموضوع للأخ الكريم بحرين وفيه شرح كامل ورائع عن البالتوك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9988.html  
وبالتوفيق

----------


## splash

ارجو الاعتذار من الاخوة بسبب الاعطال التي اصابت جهازي ولم تمكني من التواصل معكم   نبهت بالامس لفرصة اليورو دولار على غرفة البالتوك ولا اعلم لماذا لم يتم متابعتها  :75 75:    الفرصة حققت الهدف   لم اتمكن من ارفاق الشارت ولكن ارجو ان تحل المشكلة سريعا لارفاقه

----------


## samfx

صباح الفل
دي اول مشاركة لي بعد ماطلع عيني في قراءة 100 صفحة
بسرعة و باختصار في فرصتين كانوا علي usd chf  ,usd cad
بس ممكن يتلحقوا
و في فرصتين جايين علي gbp/jpy , nzd/jpy

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
هذه الصوره ارسلها الي الغالي  سبيلاش 
وهي فرصه اليورو تحققت 
مبروك للي دخل مع اخونا  :Regular Smile:   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
وهذه فرصه من اخونا انس ابو عبدالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> وهذه فرصه من اخونا انس ابو عبدالله

 ارجو الانتباه على عدم الاعتماد على قناة شاي في الاستراتيجية حيث انها تعتمد على ارتكازين فقط للترند مما يعني مخالفة شروط الاستراتيجية     :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    أخي سبلاش هل هذا كسر وهمي خصوصا عدم تقاطع الموفينغ أفراج؟  و شكرا

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فرصه مرتقبه على الاسترالي/دولار ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> أخي سبلاش هل هذا كسر وهمي خصوصا عدم تقاطع الموفينغ أفراج؟ و شكرا

   بسيطة ما تستصعبهاش   بما ان التقاطع لم يتم نعتبره كسر وهمي الى ان يثبت العكس بالتقاطع     لا تحاول خلق ترندغير موجود بمعنى اني لاحظت تكبيرك لحجم الشارت للحصول على ترند  والطريقة لا تحتاج منك ذلك يعني الترند بيكون واضح من اول نظره له   نصيحة صغيرونة لا تحاول رسم الترند قبل التقاطع لتحصل على افضل ترند ننتظر كسره     :A012:

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:   
ننتظر الفرصة على السويسري 
ما رأي الخبراء  
ودمتم

----------


## fxesary

الاخوة الأفاضل 
بعد التحية 
ما رأيكم فى اليورو . فرنك    على شارت الساعة هل تم   كسر الترند الصاعد

----------


## fxesary

> الاخوة الأفاضل 
> بعد التحية 
> ما رأيكم فى اليورو . فرنك على شارت الساعة هل تم كسر الترند الصاعد

  
وهذا الشارت

----------


## splash

USD/CHF  SHORT  ننتظر التقاطع والكسر

----------


## dahoomi

> USD/CHF   SHORT  ننتظر التقاطع والكسر

  :Good:   معاك انشالله اخوي سبلاش

----------


## بوعمار

ننتظر التقاطع والكسر

----------


## splash

> USD/CHF    SHORT  ننتظر التقاطع والكسر

     دخلنا بحمد لله على الفرنك دولار شورت من 1.3142  بهدف واستوب 40    نسال الله ان يوفقنا في الصفقة

----------


## alhamd

أخى الفاضل اسبلاش 
برجاء اعطاء رأيك فى ترند الفرانك اللى انا رسمه والذى لم يكسر بعد 
وجزاك الله خيرآ

----------


## amir

مرفق التملبت للاستراتيجية
ومش بيرسم الترند  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

AUD/USD

----------


## waddah

مشكور اخي على التملبت
بس ما نزل عندي 
نزلته في الاندكتور ما نفع نزلته في التملبت مباشرة برضو ما نفع
يا ريت لو تساعدنا

----------


## amir

التملبت بيشتغل علي عائلة الميتا الاصدار الرابع وبينزل في التملبت وبيشتغل بطريقة وهي انك تفتح البرنامج وتقف علي الشارت وتدوس كليك يمين وبعد كدا تقف علي تمبلت وتختار لوود تملبت وبس تختار اسم التملبت وهيشتغل ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    اخواني أعتقد أنها فرصة الدخول على الدولار/كندي ( USD/CAD ) الدخول شورت: 1.1580 الشارت:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:

----------


## متيم اليورو

ss;;'''

----------


## المناضل

:A006:     :A015:  
هل هناك فرصه شورت على الدولار ين؟
ولكم تحياتي

----------


## samer_974

:A006: usd jpy

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

هل هذه فرصة صحيحة إذا تم الكسر لزوج Gbp/jpy للدخول شورت 
وهل أذا تم الارتداد..لا ندخل لونج.

----------


## waleed

الأخ علاء .. لو دي ماهيش فرصة ... يبقى فين هيه الفرص !!! .. أعتقد والله أعلم انها فرصة جيدة وذلك لمثالية رسم الترند  .. بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ابو عبد الله

:47 47:  شباب انتبهوا ممكن يكون باذن الله كسر ترند  :A012:

----------


## splash

GBP/JPYSHORT205.38

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> GBP/USD   SHORT  205.38

 تقصد GBP/JPY

----------


## splash

> تقصد GBP/JPY

      :EEK!:  شو تقصد علاء     :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    :A015:  
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات  
دخول قوي علي اليورو ين 
الدخول شورت بعد تحقق الشروط والشارت المرفق يوضح
اجتهدنا واخذنا بالاسباب 
فلنتضرع الي مسبب الاسباب  
تابعونا في الغرفه للجديد   :A012:

----------


## splash

> *8. التركيز علي عدم محاولة الخروج من اي صفقه رابحه بمحصلة خساره بسبب الارتداد او ما الي ذلك.    (الخاتمه)   *

   قررنا تعديل الاستوب الىنقطة الدخول في صفقة GBP/JPY  وقد تفعل الاستوب لنكون خرجنا بمحصلة صفر ولله الحمد بسبب الارتداد

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تم بحمد الله وحدة تحقيق الهدف وزيادة شوية على المجنون

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصه مرتقبه على الدولار/كندي ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو الحاج

اخي العزيز  dahoomi
ألا تعتقد بأن الزاوية المكونة للترند المرسوم تعتبر منفرجة بشكل كبير 
أرجو التعليق ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## dahoomi

اسف اخي الترند والله اعلم كان مرسوم غلط
اعتقد الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه والرسم الصحيح مبين في الاسفل
تحياتي لك ابو الحاج

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات  
> دخول قوي علي اليورو ين 
> الدخول شورت بعد تحقق الشروط والشارت المرفق يوضح
> اجتهدنا واخذنا بالاسباب 
> فلنتضرع الي مسبب الاسباب 
> تابعونا في الغرفه للجديد

 الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله قالحمد لله 
بفضل من الله سبحانه 
تحقق الهدف عالي اليورو ين بربح 40 نقطه 
نحمد الله علي  ما اعطانا ونشكره سبحانه علي ذلك   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
هذه فرصه طيبه نسال الله ان يجعل لنا بها نصيب 
هي بالانتظار   :A012:

----------


## waleed

الأخ ابو مالك .. بالنسبة للفرصة المذكورة على الاسترالي ياباني ... الشارت 4 ساعات وليس ساعة .. هل يجوز تتطبيق الاستراتيجية على شارت الاربع ساعات !!؟ وليس الساعة ..

----------


## splash

هذه فرصة دخول سابقة كفرصة نموذجية (من الصياد ليكويد )  زوج الكندي

----------


## splash

فرصة ننتظر اكتمال شروطها على النيوزلندي

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:   
هل ننتظر فرصة قريبة على Eur/jpy

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   :A015:  
السلام عليكم 
فرصه لونق عالي الاسترالي ين 
تحققت فيها كل الشروط
تابعونا للناقشه في الغرفه الخاصه بالاستراتيجيه 
نسال الله الرزق لنا ولكم 
ابو مالك     :A012:

----------


## splash

> هل ننتظر فرصة قريبة على Eur/jpy

 اخي ابو الحاج  ارجو الانتباه الى ان الترند مخترق ولا يعتد به

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصه لونق عالي الاسترالي ين 
> تحققت فيها كل الشروط
> تابعونا للناقشه في الغرفه الخاصه بالاستراتيجيه 
> نسال الله الرزق لنا ولكم 
> ابو مالك

   ابو مالك  ارجو اعادة النظر في الترند

----------


## attya1411968

*فرصة على اليورو فرنك* لونق نترككم مع الشارت
نسيت اقلكم ننتظر التقاطع

----------


## splash

> فرصة ننتظر اكتمال شروطها على النيوزلندي

   تم تحقيق الهدف +40 نقطة مبرووك للجميع   كان الدخول من 0.6412  والهدف 0.6452   :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> تم تحقيق الهدف +40 نقطة مبرووك للجميع   كان الدخول من 0.6412 والهدف 0.6452   [/center]

 الشكر لله اولا العاطي الوهاب 
ثم لاخونا سبيلاش الذي دائما ما يتحفنا بفرصه الذهبيه 
الفف مبروووك لكم الدخول وتحقق الهدف 
الحمد لله  :A012:

----------


## ToviaT

ولله الحمد

----------


## waddah

وهذي فرصة على اليورو استرالي 
بس باقي المواتيوم
يطلع 
ارجو التعديل

----------


## alhamd

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اخوانى الاعزاء   قام الاخ ليكويد امس باعطاء محاضره رقم 1 لشرح استراتيجيه الترند المكسور وبذل مجهود وافر هو والاخوه المعاونين له حوالى 5 ساعات جزاهم الله خيرآ عنا خير الجزاء   ووجدت مشاركه منى فى هذا الموضوع الرائع ان اقوم بوضع محاضرته بايجاز لمن منعته الظروف ليحضرها ولمن سيأتى لاحقا من الاخوه الجدد واتمنى من الله ان يوفقنى فى هذا   مادتها و ايجازها :    1- كنفسيه متاجر لابد وان تتقبل ضرب الاستوب وتعتبره شئ عادى لابد من حدوثه وتركز فى الفرصه التاليه    2- تختلف نتائج هذه الاستراتيجيه من متاجر الى اخر حسب رسمه للترند وكل ماكان الترند سليم كانت النتائج افضل وهذ سوف تكتسبه بالممارسه والمتابعه فى المنتدى او فى الغرفه    3-الاستراتيجيه تعتمد فى المقام الاول على رسم الترند الصحيح اما الموفنج والمومنتم فهى للتأكيد فقط    4-للحصول على افضل النتائج لابد من الالتزام التام بالشروط فأن سر النجاح هو الانضباط فى هذا السوق    5- العبره ليست بكثره عدد مرات الدخول فى صفقات ولكن الدخول السليم والامن يضمن لك باذن الله الاستمرار فى هذا السوق    على سبيل المثال دخول امن قليل 4-5 مرات اسبوعيآ ثلاثه عمليات رابحه وواحد خاسر حتكون مثل متاجره ونتائج جون ميرفى    6-هناك فرص على فريم 4 ساعات ولكن يفضل استخدام الفرص الموجوده على الساعه    7- زاويه ميل الترند لابد ان تكون لا حاده ولا منفرجه اى تتراوح بين 30 الى 70 درجه    8- يجب ان يستند الترند على 3 قمم او قيعان على الاقل وتكون نسبه نجاح الصفقه اكثر من 70% باذن الله واذا ارتكز على 4 او 5 قمم او قيعان    يكون الدخول آمن بنسبه اكبر من 90%    9- هذه الاستراتيجيه تعتمد على كسر الترند وعندما يكسر السعر الترند فغالبآ يتحرك حركه ممتازه فى اتجاه الكسر وهذا له معنى وهو ان كل المتاجرين والمتخصصين والبنوك سيكونوا معك فأنت اذآ فى الأتجاه الصحيح. وستصل بأذن الله للهدف فى وقت قصير وسوف تخرج بعد التارجت قبل تفكيرهم فى الخروج فيكون الدخول والخروج أمن ان شاء الله.    10- تم أختيار الموفنج 9 و30 على اساس انهم أفضل رقمين للحمايه من التزبزب على فريم الساعه.    11- أفضل وسيله لرسم الترند هو انتظار التقاطع وبعدها اقوم بالبحث عن 3 قمم اة قيعان لرسم ترند مثالى ومطابق للشروط فى اخر يومين وان لم اجد فيتم البحث    فى اخر 2 الى 4 ايام ولا تحاول رسمه بالقوه فالترند الذى نثق به يكون واضح جدآ فلا داعى للمجازفه وحينها اترك الزوج وابحث على فرصه جيده فى زوج اخر    12 - يمكنك المتاجره بهذه الاستراتيجيه على كل الازواج ويفضل الابتعاد عن ثلاث ازواج وهم دولار- ين + يورو - باوند + باوند - فرانك    13- هناك من يبحث على وضع المومنتم على كل التايم فريمز لكى يطمئن اكثر على درجه نجاح الصفقه قبل دخولها ولكن لا داعى ابدآ لهذا راعى موقف المومنتم    على تايم فريم الساعه وهى كافى    14- ولكن اذا اردت ان ترفع درجه الامان وتقلل المخاطره عليك بأحترام الترند على تايم فريم الكبير 4 ساعات واكبر فدخولك الصفقه مع الترند العام حيقلل المخاطره    ويعطيك ثقه اكبر.    15- لا تخرج مبكرآ من الصفقه مهما كانت الاسباب واعمل على مبدء الاستوب او التارجت ما عدا الانعكاس الناتج من اخبار او بيانات اقتصاديه هامه فبجب الخروج فورآ    16 - فى حاله اكتمال الشروط فى نهايه الفتره الامريكيه وبدايه السوق الاسيوى فلا يفضل الدخول عليها وافضل اوقات الدخول هى 7 ص : 11 م بتوقيت السعوديه    اى من 6 ص : 10 م بتوقيت القاهره.    17- الاستراتيجيه تعتمد على نسبه مخاطره 1: 1 بمعنى استوب 40 نقطه وهدف 40 نقطه ماعدا زوج المجنون ( استرليى - ين ) فيكون الاستوب 50 والتارجت 50     18- حسب اصول اداره الاموال والمخاطرمن كان حسابه 1000$ لا يمكن الدخول الا فى صفقه واحده حتى لو كانت هناك فرص عديده    19- اذا تأخرت عن الدخول فى الصفقه لاكثر من 5 الى 10 نقاط فلا تدخل لان هذا يعنى تحويل التارجت الى 30 والاستوب الى 50 وهذا لا يجوز     20- لا تدخل الصفقه اذا بعد السعر جدآ عن الموفنج افريج    21- اذا كان أخر دخولك شورث وحصل تقاطع للموفنج صغير لاعلى ثم تقاطع لاسفل مره اخرى فلا تدخل شورت فالقاعده الاساسيه عدم الدخول فى نفس الاتجاه مرتين    بمعنى اوضح اذا كانت اخر عمليه على الزوج لونج فالعمليه التاليه لنفس الزوج لابد ان تكون شورت    22- من قواعد اداره رأس المال اذا تواجدت فرصه للدخول على اليورو - دولار وكذلك على الدولار - فرنك فيجب ان تدخل فى واحده منهم فقط    23- اذا وجدت بعد اكتمال الشروط ان المومنتم فى حاله تشبع فيفضل عدم الدخول.    هذا ما تم بأختصار فى محاضره الأخ ليكويد وكذلك اجابات اسئله الاخوه امس    بارك الله فى الأخ ليكويد والأخ اسبلاش والاخ ابو مالك وغيرهم مما ساهموا فى شرح وتسهيل هذه الطريقه    وأتمنى من الله ان أكون قد وفقت فى هذا الموجز فأن كنت أصبت فالحمد لله ومن الله العلى القدير وان كنت أخطأت فمن نفسى والشيطان وتسامحونى  أخيكم / حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:     أخوانى الأعزاء  سمعت الان فقط من الاخ أسبلاش  فى الغرفه انه يقوم بعمل ملخص للمحاضره واقسم بالله حين كتبتها كنت لا اعلم بهذا  وأسف ياأخى اسبلاش لانه واضح انى تعديت حدودى ولكن صدر منى من حرصى على مساعده   اخوانى وارجوا قبول اعتذارى  أخيك / حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

اخي الحامد   نحن هنا اخوة ونتعاون على الخير   والله حزنت لما قرت من اسفك اي تعدي الحدود كلنا اخوة ولا يهم من قدم المعلومة فقط المسالة كانت تكليف من قبل ادارة الغرفة وما صار شي   بل انت اجتهدت وما ضاع اجرك ثم انني سعيد لما قرأت في ملخصك وذلك دليل على نجاح المحاضرة في ايصال المعلومة   جزاك الله خير ووفقنا الله واياكم

----------


## ToviaT

دمتم لنا أحبة وأخوة  على المجهوادات الجبارة  فلك اخي حسام مني  كل الشكر والعرفان وكل من ساهم في تسهيل هذه الطريقة  أخوكم توفيات

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:  بارك الله فيك اخى اسبلاش واخى توفيات 
واتمنى من الله العلى القدير التوفيق فى تجارتنا ولكل اخ مسلم ويعوضنا عن خسائرنا فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله  :A012:  حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    ملخص المحاضرة التعريفية والتعليمية لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور  الزمان : الثلاثاء 14/3/2006  المكان : غرفة البالتوك الخاصة بالاستراتيجية Broken Trend     والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله فقد تم عقد المحاضرة الاولى ضمن الجدولة المدرجة لاهداف التعليم وتطوير اساليب التحليل الفني التي تتبناها غرفة الاستراتيجية بحمد الله وفضله وقد تضمنت شرح كامل لاستخدام الاستراتيجية والرد الوافي على استفسارات الاخوة الحاضرين وسنحاول الاكتفاء بما دار خاصة من ردود حيث ان طريقة استخدام الاستراتيجية مضمنة بالشرح على الرابط التالي :-     https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=6909        معلومات عامة تتعلق بالاستراتيجية     ان الترند وهو اساس استراتيجية الترند المكسور هو اهم عنصر في عناصر التحليل الفني لذلك تم التركيز على طريقة رسمه بالصورة الصحيحة التي يعتمد عليه وهي ان يتم ارتكازه على ثلاث شمعات (اي ان يلامس ثلاث شمعات) وكلما تباعدت الشموع المرتكز عليها الترند ولكما زادت الا ان الاصل 3 دل ذلك على قوة الترند كما يجب التركيز على زاوية الترند فالترند يجب ان يكون مابين زاوية 30-70 واما ان كان اكثر حدة او انفراج فلا نطلق عليه ترند ويكون خارج اطار الاستراتيجية ولا يجب ان نصعب الامور ونقيس كل ترند نرسمه للتاكد من الزاوية مع ان هناك اداة لقياس الزاوية في برامج المتاجرة الا انه يمكننا بالنظر تحديد ان كان ترندا منطقيا ام لا  ، وبما ان الترند من اهم عوامل التحليل الفني وتستخدمه البنوك وكبار السوق المؤثرين على حركة السوق فذلك يدل على اننا مع السوق في اتجاهه وليس ضده بل فننا ناخذ الترند من بداية تكوينه وهي نقطة الكسر فهي اول نقطة نستطيع بها اعتبار تكوين الترند الجديد لذا فقد كانت الاستراتيجية استراتيجية ميكانيكية من واقع السوق بل وان السوق يدعمها فنجد ان السوق يمشي في اتجاه دخولنا ويساعدنا على تحقيق الاهداف بسرعة وبسهولة .    تقاطعات الموفينج هناك خطأ شاع استخدامه وهو ذكر متوسط مثلا 30 يوم على فريمات غير الديلي وهذا خطأ حيث ان الموفينج او هو متوسط عدد الشمعات المختارة فاذا كان اموفينج على فريم الساعة الزمني دل ذلك على انه متوسط 30 ساعة وليس 30 يوم ومن هنا كان اختيار الخطين اللذان تعتمد عليهما الاستراتيجية في اثبات صحة كسر الترند متوافق مع الكسر ويدعمه حيث انهما بعد تجربة لا يستهان بها من انواع المتوسطات وجد انهما اقل تذبذبا وانسب الى الترند الذي نعتمد عليه وهو في الغالب تتراوح مدته من يوم الى يومين فكان متوسط EMA9 , EMA30 من انسب المتوسطات ويدل على انعكاس الاتجاه للسعر في الفترة التي نعمل بها على فريم الساعة    مؤشر المومنتيم  هو مؤشر من مؤشرات الزخم وايضا كان اختياره كالافضل من بين مثيلاته حيث ان هناك مثل RSI ولكن يعبر بطيءعلى الاستراتيجية مع انه فعال في استخدامات اخرى   اما بالنسبة لفائدة استخدام المومنتيم مع الاستراتيجية فهو ايضاح وضع السوق ان كان مع الدببة او الثيران فوجوده فوق المائة يعني ان السوق عند المشترين والعكس فان وجوده تحت المائة يعني تخلي المشترين عن السوق واستلام البائعين لزمام السوق     استخدام استراتيجية  الترند المكسور     طريقة الدخول : -     اولا من فوائد الاستراتيجية تعليمنا الصبر وانتظار اقتناص الفرص حيث اننا لا نضطر الا الجلوس الدائم امام الشاشة مالم يكون هناك اقتراب تكون فرصة وتكون بحدوث التقاطع وتوافق مؤشر المومنتيم مع حالة الدخول القادم  ونبشركم اننا نعمل جاهدين على ايجاد مؤشر يقوم بالتنبيه صوتيا في حالة حدوث تقاطع وتوافقه مع المومنيتم  ليكون علينا فقط ايجاد ورسم ترند مثالي لننتظر كسره ، ويكون الدخول بافتتاح شمعة بعد كسر الترند والالتزام بذلك اما بالنسبة لرسم الترند فيجب ان نجد ترند غير مخترق - والاختراق هنا بمعنى ان لا تكون هناك شمعة قد اغلقت خارجه اما ذيول الشمعات فلا ضير منها ولا تؤثر على قوة الترند –   ونراعي عدم ابتعاد السعر كثيرا عن نقطة كسر الترند وتكون بملاحظة ابتعاد السعر عن الموفينج ايفيرج ففي هذه الحالة لا ندخل وننتظر فرصة افضل        اوقات عمل الاستراتيجية :-   من الامور التي تتعلق بالدخول في السوق بناء على الاستراتيجية هي وقت الدخول وبما ان الاستراتيجية تعتمد على الترند فيجب ان نعلم بان السوق 70 % من وقته تذبذب و 30% ترند فيجب ان لا ندخل في اوقات التذبذب ونستطيع التعرف على التذبذب ببساطة في حالة عمد القدرة على رسم ترند واضح   ايضا فترات ركود السوق والتي تتمثل بصورة دائمة في الفترة الاسيوية فتكون فترة تذبذب يكثر فيها ضرب الاستوب لوز على الاستراتيجية     طريقة الخروج :-     تعتمد الاستراتيجية على معدل ريشو 1: 1 في ادارة المخاطر  فالهدف 40 والاستوب 40  والسبب ان الاستراتيجية ولله الحمد معدل الصفقات الرابحة فيها اكثر من الخاسرة وتقريبا 7 صفقات ناجحة من اصل 10 صفقات وقد تصل الى درجة ال10 كاملة حسب تمكن المتاجر من الاستراتيجية وتعرفه على الاشارات الكاذبة     ويفضل رسم الترند بعد حدوث تقاطع الموفينج ايفيريج للتعرف على الترند الصحيح بدلا من التشعب والضياع في رسم اكثر من ترند احيانا على نفس الشارت ويكون اهل في التعرف على الفرصة     بالنسبة للهدف فيبدأ من 40 نقطة ولكن فقط بعد الدخول اذا وجدنا ان الصفقة تمشي في اتجاه السوق خاصة على الفريمات الزمنية الاكبر فيمكننا جني ارباح تصل الى 150 نقطة ولا يعني ذلك ان نعتمد على النظر في الفريمات الاكبر في حالة الدخول بل نكتفي بفريم الساعة ولكن فقط لتحديد الارباح بعد الدخول     كما ورد سؤال من احد الحاضرين عن زوج  GBP/JPY  والمعروف بحركته السريعة فتم استثنائه بهدف واستوب لوز 50 نقطة نظرا لحركته السريعة .      الازواج التي تناسب الاستراتيجية :-     جميع الازواج تناسب الاستراتيجية مادامت في حركتها الطبيعية باستثناء EUR/GBP لحركته البطيئة والمتذبذبة  وايضا USD/JPY للتذبذب ايضا     وفي النهاية فكما اسلفنا بان الاستراتيجية تعلمنا البحث عن الفرص بغض النظر عن ما يتحركه السعر وهي الطريقة السليمة للمتاجرة الامنة ليكون شعارنا فرص اقل وضمان اكثر فكلما زادت مرات الدخول زادت فرص الصفقات الخاسرة     ادارة راس المال: -    اذا تحدثنا عن راس المال المنطقي لاغلب المبتدئين وهو 1000$  فالعقد الواحد يمثل 10% وبذلك من المفترض عدم الدخول في اكثر من فرصة  في نفس الوقت مهما تعددت الفرص ونختار الفرصة الافضل

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

:A006:    :A015:   مشاء الله عليكم اخواني الله يبارك لكم في اموالكم   ممكن احد يشرح لي كيف الدخول في غرفة البالتوك  الطريقه تجهلني  وفقكم الله  وهل يوجد ساعه معينه في تواجدكم ...........؟ ودمتم

----------


## waddah

فرصة والله اعلم
اجو التعليق

----------


## attya1411968

شوفو اليورو ين ولا انا غلطان 
اكتملت كل شروطه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   :A015:  
الاخوه الكرام 
هذه فرصه علي زوج الباوند ين 
وهي فرصه شورت 
الهدف والستوب 50 نقطه وليست 40 
ارجو ابداء الراي ومناقشه الفرصه في الغرفه الخاصه 
بارككم الله

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:   
ما رأيكم يا اخوان على الفرصة التي نتوقعها على اليورو / ين

----------


## splash

شارت اليورو ين   الشمعة القادمة باكتمال الشروط لونق باذن الله

----------


## ahmed000

الحمد لله هذا يدل على اني فهمت الاستراتيجية بشكل جيد

----------


## alhamd

> مشاء الله عليكم اخواني الله يبارك لكم في اموالكم   ممكن احد يشرح لي كيف الدخول في غرفة البالتوك  الطريقه تجهلني  وفقكم الله  وهل يوجد ساعه معينه في تواجدكم ...........؟ ودمتم

  
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم العتيبى
لدخولك الغرفه لابد اولا من الدخول على هذا الموقع والخاص بالبول توك
وهو www.paltalk.com
ثم تقوم بتنزيل السوفتوير الخاص بهم وتصتيبه على جهازك
قم بتشغيله فستجد 2 خانه user name+ password
اسفلهم ستجد كلمه new user اضغط عليها واعمل اشتراك
بعدها سيفتح البرنامج وتدخل على سيرفر الشركه
دوس على ايكونه مكتوب عليها rooms
قم بالبحث على اسم الغرفه وذلك تحت باند business and finance 
اضغط عليها ثم ابحث عن day traders ثم اسم الغرفه وهى broken trend 
اتمنى من الله ان اكون قدرت اشرح لك ما تريد ونحن فى انتظارك بالغرفه
ان شاء الله
ولو فى اى مشكله نحن جميعآ فى خدمتك 
اما بخصوص المواعيد فكلنا موجودين معظم الوقت اخوان لك نسأل وننتشاور ونتعلم سويآ وهذا من فضل الله 
وأخيرآ لك تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## sam22

أخي الكريم 
حاولت تنزيل البرنامج وقمت بتنصيبه واتباع التعليمات ولكنه يعطيني رسالة خطأ  
وبالتالي لا استطيع ان اقوم باي عمل آخر  
الرجاء المساعدة  
واذا كان في احد من الاخوة من سوريا ويستطيع الدخول فرجاء ان يكرمنا بالحل ... 
مع العلم أن الانترنت عندي دي ايس ال 256  وشغالة  
ولكن لا ادري لماذا يعطي هذه الرسالة

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخى الكريم العتيبى
> لدخولك الغرفه لابد اولا من الدخول على هذا الموقع والخاص بالبول توك
> وهو www.paltalk.com
> ثم تقوم بتنزيل السوفتوير الخاص بهم وتصتيبه على جهازك
> قم بتشغيله فستجد 2 خانه user name+ password
> اسفلهم ستجد كلمه new user اضغط عليها واعمل اشتراك
> بعدها سيفتح البرنامج وتدخل على سيرفر الشركه
> دوس على ايكونه مكتوب عليها rooms
> ...

 الف شكر اخوي حسام العزبى   وفقك الله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله  هذه فرصه علي النيوزيلاندي سل الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه  نوع الدخول  شورت NZY/USD الدخول0.6414 الهدف 0.6374 الستوب 0.6454 نسل الله لنا ولكم الرزق  نرجو مراعاه وقت الاخبار  04.30 مكه المكرمه  :A012:

----------


## بو محمد

السلام عليكم abo_malek_ali
هل تم الآن تقاطع الين دولار باي على 117.68
ولا انا غلطان

----------


## waddah

فرصة قادمة على الكندي وبالانتظار تقاطع الموفينج
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> فرصة قادمة على الكندي وبالانتظار تقاطع الموفينج
> ارجو التصحيح

  :A006:  
اخي العزيز 
ماشاء  الله عليك ابداعك ممتاز 
اقول لك وبالله التوفيق وتقبلها من اخ عزيز (بيحاول يعمل حالو فهمان )
وما انا الا اقلكم علما بهذه الستراتيجه 
اقول لك ان الترند اخي مخترق وان ومن خلال تجربه متواضعه جدا ان شروط الاتراتيجيه غير متناغمه مع بعض
حيث انه بعد تجربه طويله نوعا ما يستطيع المتاجر ان يخلق بنظرته نوعا من التناغم بين شروط الاستراتيجه  وهذا ما لا اراه بنظري القاصر 
لا  تعتمد كلامر فهو مجرد فلسفه فاضيه  :Good:   :Good:  
اخوك ابو مالك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   هذه فرصه اخري  نسال الله ان يجعل لنا بها رزقا مقسوما  انه القادر علي ذلك  الزوج AUD/NZD نوع الدخول لونغ نقطه الدخول 1495 الهدف 1535 الستوب1455 لا تنسو الدعاء لله عز وجل حتي يحقق اهدافنا ويحفظ اموالنا انه القادر علي ذلك وحده سبحانه وتعالي   :A012:

----------


## بو محمد

ابو مالك لم ترد علي بخصوص الين ولقد وصل الان الى 117.90

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> ابو مالك لم ترد علي بخصوص الين ولقد وصل الان الى 117.90

 الين اخي مستثني من الاستراتيجيه لانه زوج متنمرد ومتذبذب 
باركك الله

----------


## بو محمد

يعطيك العافية انا اخذته على الديمو وشكرا لاستجابتك

----------


## waddah

> اخي العزيز 
> ماشاء  الله عليك ابداعك ممتاز 
> اقول لك وبالله التوفيق وتقبلها من اخ عزيز (بيحاول يعمل حالو فهمان )
> وما انا الا اقلكم علما بهذه الستراتيجه 
> اقول لك ان الترند اخي مخترق وان ومن خلال تجربه متواضعه جدا ان شروط الاتراتيجيه غير متناغمه مع بعض
> حيث انه بعد تجربه طويله نوعا ما يستطيع المتاجر ان يخلق بنظرته نوعا من التناغم بين شروط الاستراتيجه  وهذا ما لا اراه بنظري القاصر 
> لا  تعتمد كلامر فهو مجرد فلسفه فاضيه   
> اخوك ابو مالك

   ماشاء الله عليك يا ابو ماللك مبدع ورائع
بارك الله فيك على التنبيه وانا ما الا مبتدىء صغير وتلميذك الذي اتعلم منه
ومشكوووووور
أخوك وضاح

----------


## waddah

التعليق ابو مالك لو سمحت

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> هذه فرصه اخري  نسال الله ان يجعل لنا بها رزقا مقسوما  انه القادر علي ذلك  الزوج AUD/NZD نوع الدخول لونغ نقطه الدخول 1495 الهدف 1535 الستوب1455 لا تنسو الدعاء لله عز وجل حتي يحقق اهدافنا ويحفظ اموالنا انه القادر علي ذلك وحده سبحانه وتعالي

 الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله 
الحمد لله العاطي الوهاب 
بفضل من الله تحقق هدفنا في هذه الصفقه 
نحمده سبحانه علي ذلك 
مبارك للاخوه الذين دخلو معنا

----------


## waddah

التعليق لو سمحت على الفرصة القادمة
ابومالك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله  هذه فرصه علي النيوزيلاندي سل الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه  نوع الدخول شورت NZY/USD الدخول0.6414 الهدف 0.6374 الستوب 0.6454 نسل الله لنا ولكم الرزق  نرجو مراعاه وقت الاخبار  04.30 مكه المكرمه

 فضل من الله سبحانه وتعلي 
وكرم منه وحده لا اله الا هو العزيز الكريم 
تحقق هدفنا اليوم بعد اقل من ساعتين علي الدخول 
نحمده سبحانه وتعالي مجيب الدعاء 
نبارك للاخوه الذين دخلو معنا 
ونسال الله ان يجعل لنا دخولنا امنا في فرص اخري 
الحمدلله

----------


## dahoomi

1000 مبروووووووووك على دخولكم الرائع
انشالله ندخل معاكم في الفرص القادمه

----------


## splash

ماشاء الله عليكم ياشباب    جهد جبار   والف مبروك

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:   
ما رأيكم يا أخوان فى الكندى منتظرين الكسر والتقاطع ولكن ماذا عن الاخبار ؟ مرفق الشارت
نشوف رأيكم  :A012:  حسام العزبى

----------


## ahmed000

يورو فرانك
الشمعة الجديدة  ندخل شراء (باي)؟
ولا في احد عنده رأي اخر؟

----------


## kalid

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله لكم وحشه يا أعضاء التريند المكسور كيفكم وش أخباركم كيف الأهل والأصدقاء<<< متحمس :Stick Out Tongue:    بصرااااحه كنت مستحي أجي ويدي فاضيه فـ قلت لازم احفر الشارت حفر وأطلع لكم فرصه ماتخرش الميّه :Big Grin:   ولله الحمد لقيتها :Regular Smile:   فرصة لونق على الديلي  + فرصة شورت على الأربع ساعات كسر أي تريند منهم نرووووح معه  أترككم مع الشارتات  تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## splash

EUR/CHF  LONG  ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة القادمة

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرص مرتقبه 
الشارت الاول باوند/دولار
الشارت الثاني يورو/فرنك
الشارت الثالث دولار/كندي>>>>>>>>الحمدلله لحقته المفروض الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه  :Good:  
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

> EUR/CHF    LONG  ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة القادمة

    ملاحظة  ياشباب الساعة القادمة خبر الفائدة على الفرنك  اتمام 4.00 السعودية ارجو عدم الدخول  لان حركة السوق ستكون غير طبيعية  يعني بيكون في العاب نارية وما نبي نكون ضحايا شظاياها

----------


## ahmed000

splash
ممكن لو تكرمت تعطينا الهدف والستوب لوز بالنسبة ل EUR/CHF

----------


## ahmed000

تم الغاء الدخول على يورو فرانك

----------


## dahoomi

> ملاحظة ياشباب الساعة القادمة خبر الفائدة على الفرنك اتمام 4.00 السعودية ارجو عدم الدخول لان حركة السوق ستكون غير طبيعية  يعني بيكون في العاب نارية وما نبي نكون ضحايا شظاياها [/center]

  :Good:

----------


## ahmed000

35+ ارتفاع من الشمعه السابقة الحمد لله على كل حال صحيح ما كان لي نصيب فيهم ولكن الحمد لله هذا يثبت نجاح الاستراتيجية يوم بعد يوم

----------


## waddah

ليكود لو سمحت شوف اليورو ين بالشارت المرفق تبع فرصة امس وشوف شو اضفت عليه وقلي ايش رايك وهل ممكن تكون اضافة للستراتيجة في بعض الاحيان لتحديد اماكن الخروج الهادف ( شوية تخبيص)

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
هناك فرصه دولار/كندي كانت مع الشمعه السابقه وكان الدخول فيها من 1.1522 والاستوب 1.1562 والهدف 1.1482 لكن السعر تراجع لمناطق جيده اذا صحت الفرصه ويدعم ذلك قرب تقاطع شمعه ال4 ساعات
ارجو التعليق على الفرصه والسعر الحالي 1.1538
الشارت الاول فريم الساعه
الشارت الثاني فريم ال4 ساعات 
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> السلام عليكم
> هناك فرصه دولار/كندي كانت مع الشمعه السابقه وكان الدخول فيها من 1.1522 والاستوب 1.1562 والهدف 1.1482 لكن السعر تراجع لمناطق جيده اذا صحت الفرصه ويدعم ذلك قرب تقاطع شمعه ال4 ساعات
> ارجو التعليق على الفرصه والسعر الحالي 1.1538
> الشارت الاول فريم الساعه
> الشارت الثاني فريم ال4 ساعات 
> تحياتي لكم

 ارجو عدم الدخول الى ان نتأكد من صحة الفرصه
ارجو التعليق من الاخوان

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:    أخى الفاضل بل أخونا الفاضل ليكويد  لا يمكن بأى حال من الاحوال ان تسعفنا الكلمات لكى نعطيق حقك على هذا المجهود الوافرالذى تبذله انت والاخوه المساعدين لك أخ اسبلاش وابو مالك وغيرهم سواء فى المنتدى او فى الغرفه ولكن نملك الدعاء لكم بأن يزيدكم الله علمآ ونورآ وتقى ورزقآ   أميييييييييييييييييين   أخى الكريم   لقد كان لى شرف التحدث معكم فى الغرفه بخصوص الاخبار وما تحدثه لنا من توتر وبلبله بالاضافه الى عددها والذى لو احصيناه وعملنا به لن نتاجر ابدآ لكثره عددها و بصوره يوميه  وقد ذكرت انك ستجهز جدول للمواعيد وتنزله بالمنتدى فجزاك الله خيرآ على ذلك   أخى الحبيب:   أنا وأعتقدغيرى كثييرين لا احب الاخبار ولايهمنى واكرهها بالعربى و لا أحترم التحليل الاساسى حتقولوا صح حتقولوا غلط المهم انا لا أثق بها مطلقأ لو جمعت 5 خبراء أو حتى عشره لن يجتمعوا على رأى واحد  منهم من سيقول التحليل الاساسى بيقول شراء ومنهم من يقول لا تفعل فالتحليل الفنى يقول بيع ومنهم من يقول لا تدخل وقت الاخبار فالسوق خطر وأخر سيقول ده احلى لعب وقت الاخبار والعجيييييييييييييييييب جدأ من يقول شوف التحليل الاساسى والفنى بيقولوا ايه وأعمل عكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  سبحان الله العلى القدير     الحقيقه انا بعد سنه فى هذا السوق الخطير وبعد الخسائر الكبيره التى منيت بها والحمد لله وفى هذه السنه تعبت جدآ قرأت كثيير جدآ ودرست وتابعت واهتميت الى ان أهدانى ربى والفضل لله اولآ ثم لك وجدت هذه الاستراتيجيه  استراتيجيه الترند المكسور فهى استراتيجيه جميله  هادئه  مقنعه  مربحه ولله الحمد   فوجدت نفسى فى هذه الاستراتيجيه واحسست بأنى جيد معها وأحببتها وهذا اهم شئ ان تتفاعل وتثق بالاستراتيجيه التى تعمل بها  وان شاء الله لم ولن أتاجر بالسوق الا بها وبها فقط  ولكن ينقصنى وأكيد الكثيرين مثلى شيئآ مهمآ جدآ وهو :   كلمه لاتتاجر يوم كذا----الساعه كذا----ولماذا ؟  هكذا وبصوره محدده مختصره مبسطه من 5 الى 7 مواعيد فى الشهر ( مثلآ ) والتى تؤثر فى طريقه الترند المكسور وبعدها لن أهتم بأى شئ أخر   أى :  المتاجره تكون خارج المواعيد المحدده منكم وبعد اكتمال الشروط  هكذا ببساطه شديده والحمد لله انكم من مؤيدى البساطه فى هذا السوق أرجوا ان تكون فهمت ما أقصد وارجوا ان تلبى طلبى فى أقرب وقت   وجزاك الله خيرآ عنا   أخيك حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:   
أخوانى فى الله اعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم 
أخوانى زوار هذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه ما شاء الله 
الحقيقه انى لاحظت فى قراءه هذه الصفحات والتى اصبحت فوق المائه 
وكذلك فى الغرفه ان الزوار والمتاجرين الجدد يقولوا طريقه كويسه ولكن 
لونعرف نرسم الترند ؟ ثم يتركوها للبحث عن أخرى 
سوف أشرح لكم ماذا تم لى بالضبط وانت سوف تفهم مقصدى : 
أولآ - انا دخلت على منتديات واستراتيجيات كثيره عربى واجنبىوفى كل مره أفهم الاستراتيجيه واتابعها واول نقطه ضعف او اثنين اتركها وابحث
عن أخرى وانا متأكد ان كثيرين مثلى
تعرفوا ماذا يعنى ذلك ؟
يعنى انى كنت أبحث عن الكمال والكمال لله وحده 
لا يمكن ان تجد طريقه فى السوق تعطيك درجه الكمال 
ثانيآ - انا دخلت على هذه الاستراتيجيه منذ 3 شهور تقريبآ وقرأت كل صفحها وتركتها بعد 3 يوم لاحساسى بنفس شعورك الان وهو صعوبه واختلاف الاعضاء فى رسم ترند نموذجى 
ولكن اعترف انى كنت مخطئآ والدليل 
انى رجعت لها ثانى منذ اسبوعين وقررت انى لابد من الاستمرار
والثبات على هذه الاستراتيجيه فقط وأتعلم منهم الرسم الصحيح للترند
النموذجى والفضل لله ثم الاخ ليكويد والاخ اسبلاش والاخ ابو مالك
يبذلون اقصى جهد لتصل اليك المعلومه سهله سواء فى المنتدى او أثناء المناقشه فى الغرفه وهذا ما حدث اصبح رسم الترند وتطبيق
الاستراتيجيه سهله ولله الحمد فى اسبوع من المتابعه والتركيز عليها فقط 
نصيحتى لك أخى الزائر: 
تفضل معنا فى الغرفه وتابع معنا الاحداث كلها من الصباح حتى المساء
واستمر عليها اسبوع واحد ستجد نفسك ترسمه 90 % مضبوط
والاسبوع التالى ستكون محترف فى استراتيجيه الترند المكسور
وتعطى دروس كمان لو عايز ( ولكن مجانيه )
وسيتغير حالك تمامآ ان شاء الله لانك ستكون ضبطت ترندك وامورك
وأخذت الثقه ولكن بشرط واحد فقط
التركييييييييييييييييييييييز فيها فقط والمتابعه مع أخوتك فى الغرفه 
أنا قلت ما فى ضميرى لمساعدتكم
والله الموفق  
حسام العزبى

----------


## Abu Narjes

:A006:    تحت المجهر...

----------


## Samba_fx

انتظار كسر الترند

----------


## alhamd

:A006:      :A015:  
أخى سامبا رسم الترند لليورو ين غير صحيح  
واليك هذا الشارت واتمنى ان يكون صحيحآ 
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:     :A015:   
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله رب العالمين 
هذه فرصه علي شورت الباوند ين 
الهدف والستوب 70 نقطه 
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
اترككم مع الشارت والقرار لكم  :Good:  
لا تنسو الدعاء   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله رب العالمين 
> هذه فرصه علي شورت الباوند ين 
> الهدف والستوب 70 نقطه 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
> اترككم مع الشارت والقرار لكم  
> لا تنسو الدعاء

 نقطه الدخول هنا 204.80
الهدف 204.15 
الستوب 205.50

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> نقطه الدخول هنا 204.80
> الهدف 204.15 
> الستوب 205.50

   
نستطيع اخذه من 204.70 لمن لم يلحق 
ولكن نلتزم بالهدف المحدد

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    :A015:  
الاخوه الكرام 
هذه فرصه مكتمله الشروط تقريبا 
ننتظر فقط افتتاح الشمعه وتاكيد الكسر 
هنا يكون الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله رب العالمين 
> هذه فرصه علي شورت الباوند ين 
> الهدف والستوب 70 نقطه 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
> اترككم مع الشارت والقرار لكم  
> لا تنسو الدعاء

 بفضل من الله الكريم 
الذي قال ادعوني استجب لكم 
رزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب 
وتحقق هدفنا باقل من ساعه ونصف 
ب 70+ نقطه 
نحمده سبحانه علي ذلك فهو الرزاق المتين 
الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله 
 والف مبرووك للاخوه الذين دخلو معنا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاخوه الكرام 
> هذه فرصه مكتمله الشروط تقريبا 
> ننتظر فقط افتتاح الشمعه وتاكيد الكسر 
> هنا يكون الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه

 تحققت الشروط كامله ولله الحمد   
الزوج يور ين 
نوع الدخول شورت 
سعر الدخول  141.70
الهدف  141.30
الستوب  140.10
نخرج من الصفقه في حال حصول احد اسباب الخروج ولمعرفتها يرجي مراجعه الاستراتيجيه  
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق

----------


## Samba_fx

للمراقبه
والدخول عند كسر الترند وتقاطع الموفنج

----------


## has left

:A006:     :A015:    هذا المؤشر من برمجة اخونا العزيز يوسف الغامدي وهو مخصص لاعطاء تنبيه صوتي واظهار  اسارة سواء للبيع او الشراء على الشارت ... لكن للاسف   بعد التحديث الأخير لبرنامج الميتار تريدر لأم يعد يصدر صوت للتنبيه وانما فقط اشارة للدخول  على الشارت .. سأرفقه هنا لكثرة طلبه من الأخوان  للجميع تحياتي ,,

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> للمراقبه
> والدخول عند كسر الترند وتقاطع الموفنج

 اخي العزيز 
تقبل مني هذا الرد علي ما تفضلت به  وانا لك اخ ناصح 
ان شاء الله سيتحقق الهدف  عند التقاطع وتحقيق باقي الشروط........ ولكن !!!!!!
الترند العام اليومي للزوج في صعود وانت تقول ان الدخول شورت يعني عكس الاتجاه العام !!
الترند المرسوم علي فريم الساعه لم يرتكز علي ثلاث قيعان متباعده وقويه وهذا يجعل هناك نسبه مخاطره لا باس بها علي الدخول 
يعني لو كان الدخول مع الاتجاه العام لكان الدخول اكثر امانا واقرب نجاحا 
(هذه حقيقه لم ادركه الا مؤخرا وهي من الاخ ليكويد صاحب الاستراتيجه )
ارجو مراجعه المشاركه زقم 16 من هذه الاستراتيجيه 
والسلام عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> تحققت الشروط كامله ولله الحمد   
> الزوج يور ين 
> نوع الدخول شورت 
> سعر الدخول 141.70
> الهدف 141.30
> الستوب 140.10
> نخرج من الصفقه في حال حصول احد اسباب الخروج ولمعرفتها يرجي مراجعه الاستراتيجيه  
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق

 السلام عليكم 
اليس من المفروض ان يكون الاستوب.00 142

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:   
اخوانى الاعزاء 
اقدم اليكم هذا الشارت للاسترالى - دولار وهو مثال لعمليه خاسره لمن دخلها بدون التقيد بكامل الشروط المحدده من الاخ ليكويد  
فى هذا الحاله تحققت كل الشروط :
1- الترند يرتكز على 3 قمم وزاويه الترند 34 درجه (من 30 الى 70 )
2- تم تقاطع الموفنج افريج
3- تم كسر الترند واغلاق شمعه فوقه
4- المومنتم فوق ال 100
اذآ كله تمام فلماذا لم تذهب الى الاتجاه الصحيح لها ؟ وضرب الاستوب 
لأن هناك ملحوظه هامه قالها الاخ ليكويد فى أخرمحاضره وهى : 
غير محبز ان تدخل العمليه بعد الساعه 11 م بتوقيت السعوديه 
اى الساعه 10 بتوقيت القاهره 
والعمليه كما ترون الساعه الواحده بعد منتصف الليل واليكم الشارت 
لكم أرق تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo zakria

نعم الستوب هو 142.10 اذا كان الدخول من 141.70 وهو خطأ مطبعي من ابو مالك لانه كان مستعجل علي الصلاة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> نعم الستوب هو 142.10 اذا كان الدخول من 141.70 وهو خطأ مطبعي من ابو مالك لانه كان مستعجل علي الصلاة

 بارك الله فيكم اخواني 
ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبو 
وهذا هو ظن المسلم باخيه المسلم اذا اخطأ لا يعزره وانما ينصحه ويلتمس له الاعذار 
نعم هو خطأي والاخ كفي ووفي بارككم الله 
اشكر الاخوه الذين راسلوني علي الماسنجر  ونبهوني لهذا   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :A012:   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Patch

> هذا المؤشر من برمجة اخونا العزيز يوسف الغامدي وهو مخصص لاعطاء تنبيه صوتي واظهار  اسارة سواء للبيع او الشراء على الشارت ... لكن للاسف   بعد التحديث الأخير لبرنامج الميتار تريدر لأم يعد يصدر صوت للتنبيه وانما فقط اشارة للدخول  على الشارت .. سأرفقه هنا لكثرة طلبه من الأخوان  للجميع تحياتي ,,

 سلام  عليكم بس ياريت تشرح لنا ووين نحط الملف الي منزلو انت طريقتو كيف :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> تحققت الشروط كامله ولله الحمد   
> الزوج يور ين 
> نوع الدخول شورت 
> سعر الدخول 141.70
> الهدف 141.30
> الستوب 140.10
> نخرج من الصفقه في حال حصول احد اسباب الخروج ولمعرفتها يرجي مراجعه الاستراتيجيه  
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق

   الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله  تحقق هدف دخولنا علي هذا الزوج نحمده سبحانه علي ذلك وننسب التوفيق له  نكون قد خرجنا اليوم ب 110 نقاط ربح  ولله الحمد  نسال الله التوفيق  بدخول اخر  مبارك للاخوه الذين دخلو معنا ونتمني ان تستمتعو بعطله هادئه  :Regular Smile:  والسلام عليكم  اخوكم ابو مالك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرصه على الباوند/فرنك ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المناضل

:A006:     :A015:  
هل ننتظر فرصه على اليورو دولار

----------


## ابو الحاج

> السلام عليكم
> فرصه على الباوند/فرنك ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه فوق الترند
> تحياتي للجميع

 اخي العزيز دحومي بارك الله فيك 
من محاضرة الاستاذ ليكود التي قال فيها ان زوج الباوند فرنك من الازواج التي لا تتعامل معها الاستراتيجية  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## dahoomi

اشار الاستاذ ليكويد بعدم الدخول وشكرا

----------


## dahoomi

> اخي العزيز دحومي بارك الله فيك 
> من محاضرة الاستاذ ليكود التي قال فيها ان زوج الباوند فرنك من الازواج التي لا تتعامل معها الاستراتيجية  
> تقبل تحياتي

 اشكرك اخي ابو الحاج
علم :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
ما رأيكم يا اخواني في الدولار / فرنك
والجنية / دولار
ودمتم

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه مرتقبه على الباوند/دولار ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Samba_fx

فتحت شمعة كاسره للترند وتقاطع

----------


## samerml22

يا اخوان ساعدونا ما هواتجاه الاسترليني اليوم لقد بعنا على 1.7519

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> فتحت شمعة كاسره للترند وتقاطع

 هل هناك فرصة قادمة للدخول شورت على aud/nzd 
لدى تم الاختراق والمومنتم تحت المائة وعلى وشك االتقاطع للموفنج افريج

----------


## ahmed000

الاخ سامر اتجاه الاسترليني يمكن ان يتحدد من  الشمعة القادمة اذا تقاطع خطا الموفينج افرج وفي الغالب سيكون في اتجاهك لأنه سيكون نازل والله اعلم

----------


## samerml22

لقد اغلقت العقد على خسارة  على السعر 1.7551  ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## has left

> سلام عليكم بس ياريت تشرح لنا ووين نحط الملف الي منزلو انت طريقتو كيف

 عليكم السلام ورحمة اللهبعد فك الضغط علن المؤشر يوضع في :C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicatorsواذا كنت تستخدم الميتاتريدر يوضع في :C:\Program Files\MrtaTrader\experts\indicatorsأما طريقته فهو مبرمج ليعطي اشارة وتنبيه صوتي عند حدوث تقاطع الموفيتق أفرجوكما ذكرت سابقا أنه ومع التحديث الأخير لبرامج الميتار تريدر لم يعد يعطي تنبيه صوتيفقط اشارة على الشارت عند التقاطع بنوع العمليه هي هي شوت أو لونقمن يستخدم الميتار تريدر 4 قبل التحديث الأخير سوف يعمله معه المؤشر ويعطي تنبيه على الشارتوتنبيه صوتي كذلك .

----------


## BahraiN

> سلام عليكم بس ياريت تشرح لنا ووين نحط الملف الي منزلو انت طريقتو كيف

 تفضل هذا ايضا شرح اخر و اسح لي يا اخ has left  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9494.html
تحياتي لك و بالتوفيق للجميع يارب

----------


## waddah

شباب لو سمحتوا اعطونا المؤشر المنبه للتقاطع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## waleed

إخواني أرجو التصحيح إن كان هناك خطأً ما .. الفرصة التي نوه عنها الأخ داحومي في المشاركة رقم 1626 أعتقد إنها سليمة حيث قمت برصدها معه ودخلت لونج عند إكتمال الشروط .. ولكن تم عكس الإتجاه وضرب الأستوب ( 50 نقطة ) وقد وضعت استوب بعيد لأن هذا الزوج يتعامل معاملة الجنية ين لسرعة حركته .. فهل هناك خطأ في الدخول أم انه سوء حظ وأحد الفرص القليلة التي يتم ضرب الاستوب فيها بإستخدام طريقة الترند المكسور !!

----------


## has left

> شباب لو سمحتوا اعطونا المؤشر المنبه للتقاطع بارك الله فيكم

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1618

----------


## waddah

> هذا المؤشر من برمجة اخونا العزيز يوسف الغامدي وهو مخصص لاعطاء تنبيه صوتي واظهار  اسارة سواء للبيع او الشراء على الشارت ... لكن للاسف   بعد التحديث الأخير لبرنامج الميتار تريدر لأم يعد يصدر صوت للتنبيه وانما فقط اشارة للدخول  على الشارت .. سأرفقه هنا لكثرة طلبه من الأخوان  للجميع تحياتي ,,

 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
عندي سؤال اخر لو تكرمت
هل عندك فكرة لماذا لا تعمل بقية ملفات اخينا الغامدي
وشكرا

----------


## kalid

صباااح الخيرات والدولارات على السريع شارت الباوند دولار وفرصه شورت قريب حبيت أنبه عليها بالإضافه لـ فرصه أحلى على الدولار فرنك والأحلى منها اللي نبهنا عليها حبيبنا سرحان  :A012:    :Regular Smile:   تقبلوا تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## Samba_fx

للمراقبه

----------


## amjad

أحبتي في الله   أريد معرفة نسبة فهمي للطريقة وهل رسمي صحيح أم خطأ   أرجو الإفادة من خبراء الطريقة  أخوكم أمجد

----------


## Mr.GBP

> أحبتي في الله   أريد معرفة نسبة فهمي للطريقة وهل رسمي صحيح أم خطأ   أرجو الإفادة من خبراء الطريقة  أخوكم أمجد

  
رسمك صح 
لكن الاستراتيجية تكون على فريم الساعة 
مو الديلي

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:   
فرصة على الدولار فرنك  
ما رأيكم يا جماعة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    :A015:   
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 
هذه فرصه من اخونا سبيلاش انشرها انا لتعذر جهازه تحميل الشارت  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
الفرصه هي :
الزوج دولار فرنك
نوع الفرصه لونغ
نقطه الدخول 2935
الهدف 2975
الستوب 2895 
نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## waleed

الاخ ابو مالك .. الرجاء التفضل ومراجعة المشاركة رقم 1641 والرد عليها ..

----------


## waleed

بالعودة إلى المشاركة 1641 نجد ان العملية تكررت مع زوج الدولار فرنك .. !!

----------


## dahoomi

> بالعودة إلى المشاركة 1641 نجد ان العملية تكررت مع زوج الدولار فرنك .. !!

 اخwaleed  ملاحظه ممتازه :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> إخواني أرجو التصحيح إن كان هناك خطأً ما .. الفرصة التي نوه عنها الأخ داحومي في المشاركة رقم 1626 أعتقد إنها سليمة حيث قمت برصدها معه ودخلت لونج عند إكتمال الشروط .. ولكن تم عكس الإتجاه وضرب الأستوب ( 50 نقطة ) وقد وضعت استوب بعيد لأن هذا الزوج يتعامل معاملة الجنية ين لسرعة حركته .. فهل هناك خطأ في الدخول أم انه سوء حظ وأحد الفرص القليلة التي يتم ضرب الاستوب فيها بإستخدام طريقة الترند المكسور !!

 نعم اخي  هي من الفرص القليله التي  يضرب بها الستوب 
عوضك الله خيرا

----------


## splash

> اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 
> هذه فرصه من اخونا سبيلاش انشرها انا لتعذر جهازه تحميل الشارت 
> الفرصه هي :
> الزوج دولار فرنك
> نوع الفرصه لونغ
> نقطه الدخول 2935
> الهدف 2975
> الستوب 2895 
> نسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
> بارك الله فيكم

   تفعل وقف الخسارة لنكون قد خرجنا ب خسارة 40 نقطة ولله الحمد  ندعو الله ان يوفقنا في صفقاتنا القادمة

----------


## المناضل

الله يعوضنا اجمعين

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:     السلام عليكم  فرصه دخول  الزود اليورو ين  نوع الدخول شورت  نقطه الدخول 140.95 الهدف والستوب 50 نقطه  نسال الله الكريم ذو العرش العظيم ان يحقق اهدافنا،انه علي ذلك قادر سبحانه . السلام عليكم

----------


## أبو عابد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أهم مقومات نجاح أي استراتيجية هو الإلتزام التام بشروطها ، وبناءً عليه يتم تقييم نتائجها فقط بعد تطبيقها بالشكل الصحيح :
ومن شروط هذه الاستراتيجية هو العمل على شارت الساعة والتقاطع ومؤشر المومنت.
والدخول على صفقة اليورو ين ، لم يكن على شارت الساعة ، لذلك 
يمكن تحديد الخطأ : وهو عدم الالتزام بالاستراتيجية . وكانت النتيجة معلومة لدينا جميعاً ( وهي ضرب الاستوب 50نقطة ) .
لكن الحياة تجارب والحكمة ضالة المؤمن أنا وجدها أخذ بها .

----------


## ahmed000

هل هي فرصة جيدة ام ماذا ترون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## splash

EUR/USD
SHORT   USD/CHF
LONG   ننتظر اافتتاح لشمعة القادمة

----------


## ahmed000

استاذنا splash
اليس لديك تعليق على زوج اليورو فرانك؟

----------


## splash

> استاذنا splash
> اليس لديك تعليق على زوج اليورو فرانك؟

 اتمنى ان تضع رسمك للترند عشان توضح الصورة في السؤال يا بوحميد   انا تاخرت في الرد بانتظار وضوح حركة الزوج

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:     هذه فرصه ننتظرها علي زوج اليورو / كندي الفرصه شورت  نرجو ملاحظه اننا بالفتره الاسيويه  اترككم مع الشارت والقرار لحضراتكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم  
الله يعطيك العافية يابو مالك

----------


## splash

:A006:    EUR/CHF LONG  ننتظر اكتمال الشروط

----------


## splash

ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة القادمة

----------


## ahmed000

استاذنا splash
بعد السلام عليكم
الشمعه القادمة التي ننتظرها  هي الساعة كم بتوقيت جرينتش؟
وارجو منك لو تكرمت تحديد ستوب لهذه الصفقة وايضا الهدف ....
شكرا لك

----------


## alhamd

:A006:     :A015:  
اخى الفاضل اسبلاش 
من فضلك اكيد قرأت كل مداخلات اخوانك فى هذه الاستراتيجيه 
ولكن كنت قد طلبت فى مداخله 1606 طلبآ من الاخ ليكويد والخاص بالاخبارفأرجوا عرضها عليه لانها هامه جدآ جدآ جدآ وخاصه لى 
بارك الله فيكم جميعآ ومنتظر ردكم الكريم 
حسام العزبى

----------


## الطرف الغامض

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزوجك المرأةُ العذراء

----------


## abo zakria

[QUOTE=alhamd] :A006:        :A015:  
اخى الفاضل اسبلاش 
من فضلك اكيد قرأت كل مداخلات اخوانك فى هذه الاستراتيجيه 
ولكن كنت قد طلبت فى مداخله 1606 طلبآ من الاخ ليكويد والخاص بالاخبارفأرجوا عرضها عليه لانها هامه جدآ جدآ جدآ وخاصه لى 
بارك الله فيكم جميعآ ومنتظر ردكم الكريم 
حسام العزبى
اخي حسام شوف هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...CA%C3%CB%ED%D1

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:   
جزاك الله خيرآ اخى ابو زكريا وبارك الله فيك   :A012:  حسام العزبى

----------


## Abu Narjes

:A006:     :A015:    اتمنى المتابعه و التعليق....    :A012:

----------


## splash

> اخى الفاضل اسبلاش 
> من فضلك اكيد قرأت كل مداخلات اخوانك فى هذه الاستراتيجيه 
> ولكن كنت قد طلبت فى مداخله 1606 طلبآ من الاخ ليكويد والخاص بالاخبارفأرجوا عرضها عليه لانها هامه جدآ جدآ جدآ وخاصه لى 
> بارك الله فيكم جميعآ ومنتظر ردكم الكريم 
> حسام العزبى

 اخي الحمد  ارجو ان تلتمس لي العذر في عدم قرائتي لمداخلتك السابقة   على كل الاخ ابو زكريا ما قصر   بالنسبة للاستخدم الامثل للاستراتيجية  والتعامل مع الاخبار ساعطيك بعض النقاط ان التزمت بها ستجد نفسك في افضل استخدام لها باذن الله  
1- عدم الدخول اوقات الاخبار القوية فقط  
2- عدم اعارة الاخبار او البيانات العادية اي انتباه اذا كنت في صفقة مفتوحة  ما دام لديك  تارجيت واستوب لوز فانت في امان  
3- البيانات العادية هي محركة للسوق ولا بد منها وستكون بكثرة وان تجنبناها جميعا لن ندخل ولا صفقة ولكن ولله الحمد ان الاستراتيجية وكما سبق وذكرنا هي ميكانيكال استراتيجية اي انها من واقع السوق بسبب اعتمادها على الترند ونحن ندخل مع بداية الترند الجديد متوسط الامد (ترند الساعة ) فيكون السوق في صالحنا طبعا لا يخفى اننا في بعض الاحيان نكون مع تصحيح فقط المهم ان البيانات  اغلب الاوقات تدعم حركة السوق في صالحنا لذلك لا نعير لها انتباه الا القوية منها فقط والجدول يوضح لك تصنيفات الاخبار والبيانات  
4-عدم الدخول في صفقة تم كسر الترند فيها بسبب اخبار لان السوق يتعامل عادة مع الاخبار كفعل ورد فعل فالكسر سيكون له ارتداد في حالة انه بسبب الاخبار    ارجو ان تكون هذه النقاط معينة على الاستخدام الامثل للاستراتيجية ونستطيع مناقشتها في الغرفة    تحياتي ،،،

----------


## splash

> اتمنى المتابعه و التعليق....

 اخي ابونرجس   ارجو  محاولة ايجاد ترند (ميل سعر) اكثر من البحث عن ثلاث شمعات  تلامس الترند 
بمعنى انه  يجب علينا رسم خط ترند يمثل ميل السعر لننتظر كسره جزاك الله خير   تحياتي ،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

اخى العزيز Splash  ارجو مراجعة الشار المرفق فقد تكون فرصة قادمة  تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

او شوف الشارت بالشكل ده تغيير بسيط فى الترند  منتظرك ياغالى

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اخي العزيز والاذن من اخوي سبلاش ارد وصححوني اذا انا غلط  انظر الشارت في الاسفل تري خطين الاول الذي انت راسمه والثاني الللي انا راسمه وشوف الفرق مع تحياتي للجميع بالربح وجزاكم الله خير .

----------


## klyk

أعتقد أنه معكم حق 
و خصوصا الأخبار المتوقعة لليورو ، متوقع أنها تكون ضد اليورو تماما 
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> اخي العزيز والاذن من اخوي سبلاش ارد وصححوني اذا انا غلط انظر الشارت في الاسفل تري خطين الاول الذي انت راسمه والثاني الللي انا راسمه وشوف الفرق مع تحياتي للجميع بالربح وجزاكم الله خير .

 اهلا اخى الكريم اعتقد والله اعلم ان الترند اللى انت راسمه حاد نوعا ما  وعموما ننتظر راى الاخ سبيلاش   تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## الشامي

فرصه على اليورو كندي   ننتظر التقاطع

----------


## splash

> فرصه على اليورو كندي   ننتظر التقاطع

 حيالله الشامي  السعر بعيد عن الترند بحوالي 40 نقطة للاسف مع انها فرصة ممتازة  اذا كنت مغامر توكل على الله انا بدخلها ديمو

----------


## splash

الاخوان ابو عبد الرحمن  وسمير صيام   كلكم صح وكل واحد يدخل على الترند اللي مطمن له اكثر بس الاثنين صح  في حالة وجود شك دائما في اكثر من ترند على نفس الشارت انتظر حدوث التقاطع  وسيتبين لك افضل ترند وطبعا الافضل اخرهم يعني ابعد ترند اذا كنت تبحث عن الامان   الا الان لا تقاطع ولا كسر  حسب اللي عندي   جزاكم الله خير

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
 فرصه على اليورو/ين ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه وتأكيد التقاطع 
تحياتي لشباب البالتوك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

وننتظر تأكيد الاخوان على الفرصه

----------


## سمير صيام

> وننتظر تأكيد الاخوان على الفرصه

  :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

اكتملت الشروط
الدخول الان شورت يورو/ين وعلى السعر 141.41
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ForexFox

انتبهو يا شباب فيه حريق في مفاعل نووي في اليابان...اظن ان الانتظار افضل
تحياتي

----------


## splash

اعتقد الان الدخول مناسب   EUR/JPY
SHORT
141.49  طبعا السبب كان انه في نزول قوي قبل افتتاح الشمعة وفضلنا اخذ السعر من فوق   بالتوفيق

----------


## الشامي

> حيالله الشامي  السعر بعيد عن الترند بحوالي 40 نقطة للاسف مع انها فرصة ممتازة  اذا كنت مغامر توكل على الله انا بدخلها ديمو

 حياك الله اخي العزيز 
الحمدلله كنت مغامر وبطلت هذه العاده  
الان رجع السعر الى منطقه قريبه من الترند ، المغامره الحقيقيه هى الدخول الان ، لان كثير من الاحيان يعود السعر لملامسة الترند او احد خطى الموفنق و من ثم يكمل فى اتجاهه الاصلي 
والان ايش رايك فى الدخول  
اخوك ابو عبدالرحمن

----------


## splash

> حياك الله اخي العزيز 
> الحمدلله كنت مغامر وبطلت هذه العاده  
> الان رجع السعر الى منطقه قريبه من الترند ، المغامره الحقيقيه هى الدخول الان ، لان كثير من الاحيان يعود السعر لملامسة الترند او احد خطى الموفنق و من ثم يكمل فى اتجاهه الاصلي 
> والان ايش رايك فى الدخول  
> اخوك ابو عبدالرحمن

  هلا اخوي ابو عبد الرحمن  انا اخذته من  1.4122 من الشمعة الماضية  وبالتوفيق

----------


## الشامي

مبروك عليك مقدماً و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف بسرعه 
الحقيقه ان كنت رايح اخذه من 1.4110 لكن تفاجئة ان الزوج مو موجود عند الوسيط ، لذلك رايح اتصل عليهم واسمعهم كلمتين بالعضل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed000

الاخوة الكرام ما تعليقكم على الشارت المرفق؟  (يمكن اكون رسمت الترند غلط)

----------


## splash

> اعتقد الان الدخول مناسب     EUR/JPY
> SHORT
> 141.49  طبعا السبب كان انه في نزول قوي قبل افتتاح الشمعة وفضلنا اخذ السعر من فوق   بالتوفيق

   مبروك تحقق الهدف +40 نقطة  نسال الله ان يوفقنا في بقية الصفقات

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكم    مبررررروك   حبيبي اسبلاش   يعطيك العافيه  الله يرزقك الي  جاي :Good:

----------


## ahmed000

> الاخوة الكرام ما تعليقكم على الشارت المرفق؟  (يمكن اكون رسمت الترند غلط)

  
اسف على التسرع
الاستراتيجية لا تصلح مع زوج الدولار / ين
السماااااااااااااااااااح!!!!!1

----------


## الشامي

> مبروك تحقق الهدف +40 نقطة  نسال الله ان يوفقنا في بقية الصفقات [/center]

 مبروك عليك حبيبي ، لكن شوفه على شارت الاربع ساعات احتمال انه يتقاطع الموفنق افرج ، واذا اغلقة الشمعه الحاليه عند السعر الحالى راح يكون فيه فرصه جديده بس على 4 ساعات  
ايش رايك

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:    :A015:  
فرصة قادمة على Nzd/usd
ننتظر التقاطع فقط   :A012:

----------


## ahmed000

aud/usd
الا تعتقدوا ان فيه ايضا فرصة جيدة؟؟؟

----------


## splash

> فرصة قادمة على Nzd/usd
> ننتظر التقاطع فقط

   افضل اعارة هذا الترند اعتبار في الدخول

----------


## ابو الحاج

> افضل اعارة هذا الترند اعتبار في الدخول

 استاذنا العزيز سبلاش
اعتقد انه هناك فرق بين الترند الذي قمتم ابرافقه وبين الترند الذي ارفقته أنا 
ارجو التصحيح 
ودمتم

----------


## 4539910

اخوى سبلاش هل تم الدخول ام لا

----------


## الضوء الخافت

أخوي سبلاش  بالنسبة للنيوزلاندي كل شي تمام وأنا أتوقع له طلوع لكن ينقصنا هنا تقاطع الموفينج أفريج وكذلك الترند العلوي الذي رسمته لا يشكل زاوية 45 أو قريب منها  عموماً راح ننتظر تقاطع الموفينج أفريج ونتوكل على الله لأن شمعة الطلوع بعد كسر الترند قد ظهرت   :A012:

----------


## amir

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## splash

> استاذنا العزيز سبلاش
> اعتقد انه هناك فرق بين الترند الذي قمتم ابرافقه وبين الترند الذي ارفقته أنا 
> ارجو التصحيح 
> ودمتم

 لاختلاف الاغلاق بين البرامج فقط   وحاولت رسم ترندك مع انه صحيح 100% ولم استطع فاخذت اقرب ترند لدي مع العلم انني استخدم الميتا من انتر بانك   ولكن فقط نبهت للترند القصير الامد  خوفا من ان يكون الكسر الحالي تكوين ارتكاز له وقد كان الا انه كسر    

> اخوى سبلاش هل تم الدخول ام لا

 عفوا الشارت غير موجود     

> أخوي سبلاش 
> بالنسبة للنيوزلاندي كل شي تمام وأنا أتوقع له طلوع لكن ينقصنا هنا تقاطع الموفينج أفريج وكذلك الترند العلوي الذي رسمته لا يشكل زاوية 45 أو قريب منها  عموماً راح ننتظر تقاطع الموفينج أفريج ونتوكل على الله لأن شمعة الطلوع بعد كسر الترند قد ظهرت

 معاك حق نتوقع الطلوع  ولكن من باب الحرص فقط لا غير  الترند زاويته  34 ويعتد به   (الترند من 30 الى 70 )   :A012:

----------


## أبو عابد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للنيوزيلاندي دولار : يلاحظ إنه تحرك خمسين نقطة من كسر الترند 
لذا أرجوا الحذر ، واحتمال الارتداد وارد خصوصاً أنه لامس نقطة الدعم6259

----------


## ابوعزالدين

اخي سبلاش 
 طلعتوا من اليورو ين ولا لسه

----------


## splash

ولله الحمد خرجنا من صفقة 
EUR/CAD   بخسارة -10 نقاط على السعر 1.4112  بعد ان قمنا بتحريك الاستوب 30 نقطة بسبب تحرك السعر 30 ايجابا ووصوله الى 1.4156   نسأل الله ان يوفقنا في صفقاتنا القادمة

----------


## splash

> اخي سبلاش 
> طلعتوا من اليورو ين ولا لسه

 اخوي طلعنا من زمان ولله الحمد بربح 40 نقطة عند 141.09     المشاركة في الصفحة السابقة

----------


## ahmed000

استاذ سبلاش اعطينا رأيك بسررررررعه في النيوزيلاندي

----------


## بو حمد

:A006:   هناك اشارة شراء دولار جنيه استرليني  ياليت اذا كان هناك خطأ تصححون  لي    :A012:

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
اخواني الاعزاء الذين يرغبون في الدخول على النيوزلندي دولار 
ارجو مراجعة الرابط التالي ومشاهدة رد الاستاذ طلال السميري مدير الموقع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11673.html   :A012:

----------


## أبو عابد

> اخواني الاعزاء الذين يرغبون ي الدخول على النيوزلندي دولار 
> ارجو مراجعة الرابط التالي ومشاهدة رد الاستاذ طلال السميري مدير الموقع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11673.html

  :A110:   لك ، وللمشرف الغالي أبو فهد

----------


## ابوعزالدين

اخي سبلاش والشباب 
هل هناك فرصة قريبة على الاسترالي دولار

----------


## splash

ولله الحمد تحقق الهدف في صفقة EUR/CHF
+40  على السعر 1.5764    نسال الله ان يوفقنا في بقية متاجراتنا

----------


## DO_LAR

*ياأخوان اللي دخل على صفقة GBP/USD كانت بالأمس وليس اليوم كم كان السعر للدخول؟*

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

السلام عليكم...  أعتقد والله أعلم أن هناك فرصة قريبة شورت على زوج Nzd/usd ...قد تكتمل الشروط (بإذن الله) فى الشمعة القادمة أو التى تليها  وأيضا هناك فرصة قريبة لونج على زوج AUD/NZD .........قد تكتمل الشروط (بإذن الله) فى الشمعة القادمة أو التى تليها.  ...وبإنتظار تأكيد الخبراء...

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

:A006:  
اخي في الله  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احببت انبهك لشيء انا كنت اقع فيه حبا لك لألا تخسر انت اكيد تستعمل برنامج الميتا تريدر !!!
ولكن برنامج ال تريد هو افضل وادق فانصحك ان يكون عندك البرنامجين لتقارن بينهما قبل ان تحكم وتاخذ قرار . واسأل الله ان يوفقك ويرزقنا وإياك .
وإليك الصورتين احدهما ال تريد والاخر الميتا تريدر ولاحظ الفرق .

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> اخي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> احببت انبهك لشيء انا كنت اقع فيه حبا لك لألا تخسر انت اكيد تستعمل برنامج الميتا تريدر !!!
> ولكن برنامج ال تريد هو افضل وادق فانصحك ان يكون عندك البرنامجين لتقارن بينهما قبل ان تحكم وتاخذ قرار . واسأل الله ان يوفقك ويرزقنا وإياك .
> وإليك الصورتين احدهما ال تريد والاخر الميتا تريدر ولاحظ الفرق .

 طبعا غريبة جدا.....ويا ترى من ايه الفرق ده 
ثانيا انا بحاول افتح حساب فى التريد..ولكن يعطيبنى الرسالة فى الصورة التالية..؟؟؟ 
واخيرا شكرا على التوضيح

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حاول تحذف البرنامج من لوحة التحكم وحمله من جديد من هذا الموقع www.alforex.com
وغير الاعدادات التي كنت مدخلها في الاول مثل الاسم والعنوان وخلافه وانشاء الله يفتح معاك . الله يوفقك ويرزقنا وإياك .

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نسيت اسالك انت عارف ان هناك غرفه في البالتوك لطرح ودراسة الترند المكسور وهم نفس الشباب اللي بيكتبوا هنا ممكن تتحاور معهم اون لاين بدل ان تضع الشارت وتنتظر هم لين ييجو والغرفه باسم ( broken trend )
ابحث عنها تحت اسم ( business and finance ) والله يوفقك ويرزقنا وياك .

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نسيت اسالك انت عارف ان هناك غرفه في البالتوك لطرح ودراسة الترند المكسور وهم نفس الشباب اللي بيكتبوا هنا ممكن تتحاور معهم اون لاين بدل ان تضع الشارت وتنتظر هم لين ييجو والغرفه باسم ( broken trend )
> ابحث عنها تحت اسم ( business and finance ) والله يوفقك ويرزقنا وياك .

 أنا فاتح الغرفة طول الليل 
بس ساعات بيبقى فى كلام جانبى...يعنى فى ناس بتفتح مواضيع تانية ...وبيعملوا بلبلة...وعشان كده أنا وضعت الشارت فى المنتدى 
وعلى فكرة التريدر اشتغل  
وشكرا لك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:Regular Smile:

----------


## waddah

لو سمحتو تعليقكم على  هذه الفرصة
مشكورين

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:   
اخى الكريم وضاح 
المشكله انه تم تشكيل قاع جديد وايضآ التقاطع بعيد وعلى ما يتم التقاطع 
حيكون ما فيش ترند ممكن رسمه 
بالاضافه ان الاخ ليكويد قال حد اقصى 5 شمعات بعد الكسر فان لم يتم التقاطع لا تدخل والله اعلم 
مع وافر تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## Star20025

الأخوه الكرام  
لو سمحتوا ألقوا نظره وأعطونى رأيكم في هذا التشارت 
دولار - كندي 
وفقكم الله

----------


## Samba_fx

محاولات لليورو / دولار  لكسر الترند  ولا ننسى قرار رفع الفائده للدولار الاسبوع القادم

----------


## Samba_fx

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بحرين  صورتك طلعت با الغلط 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

:A006:     :A015:    احلى صوره يابحرين ههههههههههههههههه  خرعت اخونا Samba_fx  الله يسامحك  ههههههههههه

----------


## BahraiN

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بحرين صورتك طلعت با الغلط 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 ههههههههههههههههههه زين زين سويتني مشهور 
جوف صورتي كيف تعبان من التحليل P:

----------


## Samba_fx

اختراقه عنيفه للكروس 
 يورو / استرالي
 بس ننتظر الشمعه القادمه تفتح فوق الترند وتكتمل الشروط  ويتقاطع الموفنج افريج وبالتوفيق للجميع
الله إنا نسئلك من فضلك       
اخخخخخ بصراحه كنت اعتقد ان صورة بحرين من الشروط عشان كذا انتظرته يدخل وتكتمل الشروط ونشتري اليور
 احم احم

----------


## الحالم

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا أخوان حد يجاوبني من أهل الأختصاص في هاذة الاستراتيجية عن الآتي :- 
1 - من خلال متابعتي علماً اني متابع الاستراتيجية هاذي من فترة وفي أولى الصفحات اللي فهمت من اخونا الغامدي عند اقتراب تقاطع الموفنق آفريج نبحث عن ترند وفي الغالب يكون موجود هل هاذا صحيح ؟ 
2 - السؤال الثاني والأهم مالمدة اللي مفترض يتحقق فيها الهدف مثلاً اقصى حد 5 شمعات ساعة وإذا لم يتم فيها تحقق الهدف وبقي التذبذب قريب من نقطة الدخول بعد تحقق الشروط هل يتم الخروج من الصفقة ؟ 
وشكراً لكم ...

----------


## 4XLY

:A006:    قرأت فى المقدمة ان خط الترند لابد وأن يلامس 3 نقاط. ولكنى لاحظت فى الرسومات المرفقة أن التقاطع انقطتين فقط. أرجو التوضيح؟

----------


## ابوعزالدين

الاإخوة المتخصصين
هل هناك فرصة قريبة على هذين الزوجين 
اليورو فرنك  
و  
الفرنك ين 
مع التحية

----------


## انتربول

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ahmed000

مارأيكم يا اهل الرأي؟ 
الشارت لزوج الدولار فرانك
ما رأيكم ندخل sell
لو تقاطع خطا الموفنج افرج الشمعه القادمه

----------


## المشارك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أخي أحمد 
لقد ضغطت على الوصلة التي تقول فيها هذا ما وصلت إليه بسبب الفوركس وما أدراك والفوركس 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وبالتوفيق   :EEK!:   :017:

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
هل لديكم يااخواني عمليات مفتوحه من الاسبوع الفائت
ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## تيمون

بالنسبه لي لا يوجد

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم  فرصه مرتقبه سل على الدولار/كندي ننتظر حصول التقاطع وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند  وارجو من الاخوان ابداء الرأي في الفرصه تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

اقصد ســـــــــــــــــــــــــل دولار/كندي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   :A015:  
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله العليم القدير 
نسال الله العظيم ان يحقق اهدافنا في هذا اليوم وان يبارك لنا في اموالنا 
هذه فرصه اراها بنظري القاصر وقلة علمي قد تحققت علي استراتيجيتنا العزيزه  :Regular Smile:  الزوج: دولار/ كندي  نوع الدخول: شورت نقطه الدخول :1.1680 الهدف:1.1640 الستوب :1.1720 هذا ونخرج من الصفقه حال حدوث احد الشروط الذي ذكرت في اول صفحتين من الاستراتيجه  اخذنا بالاسباب ويبقي الرجوع الي مسبب الاسباب بالدعاء حتي تتحقق اهدافنا باذنه تعالي  والسلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم  فرصه مرتقبه سل على الدولار/كندي ننتظر حصول التقاطع وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند  وارجو من الاخوان ابداء الرأي في الفرصه تحياتي للجميع

 السلام عليكم  :Regular Smile: 
اخي العزيز والله لم اري مشاركتك الا بعد ان كتبت مشاركتي 
اعتذر منك 
ولو كنت رايتها ما كنت كتبت مشاركتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
وهذه فرصه اخري 
االزوج الاسترالي كندي 
الدخول لونق 
نقطه الدخول 0.8300
الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه  :Regular Smile: 
الفرصه من انتاج اخونا موكستار  :Good:  
بالتوفيق

----------


## splash

وهذا الاسترالى AUD/USD  لعيون ابو مالك   فاتنا  الدخول بس ممكن ندخل مننفس النقطة اذا رجع   بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed000

يورو دولار 
هل ترون فرصة دخول شراء طبعا بعد تقاطع الموفنج ؟ 
ممكن نخلي الهدف صغير والوقف كذلك لنغلق الصفقة قبل الاخبار 
في انتظار تعليقاتكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> وهذا الاسترالى AUD/USD    لعيون ابو مالك   فاتنا الدخول بس ممكن ندخل مننفس النقطة اذا رجع   بالتوفيق

 تسلم عيونك يا غالي 
بما انك انت اللي حطيت التوصيه ادخللها بخمس عقود وانا مغمض 
هلا وغلا  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Good:

----------


## ahmed000

مبروك لمن دخل صفقة اليورو دولار  
+63 نقطه في اقل من 22 دقيقة
و........ 
يعيش الترند المكسور!!!!! 
والله يجزي اصحابه خير

----------


## splash

> تسلم عيونك يا غالي 
> بما انك انت اللي حطيت التوصيه ادخللها بخمس عقود وانا مغمض 
> هلا وغلا

   انا ماقلت شي وما دخل بشي لا توهقني ابو مالك  :47 47:    بس فعلا حلوة لاحظ انها نموذجية الترند انتصف تقاطع الموفينج   نسأل الله ان يوفقنا فيها

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  افيدونا افاددكم الله       ماذا توضعون لاستخدام الموفينغ افرج    في خانة الma method     هل تضعون  simple  or      exponential     ام غيرهم  وما دلا لة كل واحدة وكيف تستخدم   وايضا ماذا تضعون في ( apply to  :      (close   open
ارجو تعليمنا   زادكم الله علما وايمانا       وما هي الاهداف من استخدام كل  واحدة وهل من شرح كامل عن هذه الاعدادات     امانة عليكم ان تعلمونا       وجزاكم الله  خيرا         وصلى الله على حبيبنا محمد

----------


## المناضل

يإمكانك اخي الرجوع الى بداية الموضوع 
والمشاركات الاولى
او 
الذهاب الى غرفه البالتوك
Broken Trend
لمعرفة المزيد
وتقبل تحيتي

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  اخواني الكرام استراتيجية الترند المكسور من افضل الاستراتيجيات في نظري وجزاء الله كل خير من علمنا ابجديات عملها ولكن من خلال متابعتي لها برغم من خبرتي القليلة جداً الا ان فريم نصف ساعه افضل من ساعه وهذا مايثبته شارت ولعدم معرفتي ارفاق الشارت ارجو نظر في شروط الاستراتيجية التي تحققت اليوم على اليورو دولار واليورو ين والدولار كندي والاسترالي دولار سواءً في فريم ساعه او نصف ساعه وأي منهما افضل واقوى في أعطا تجاه العملة وتحقيق الهدف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## samerml22

اين الجواب ايها المختصين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## Al-Mansi

samerml22  بإمكانك اخي الرجوع الى بداية الموضوع 
والمشاركات الاولى
او 
الذهاب الى غرفه البالتوك
Broken Trend
لمعرفة المزيد

----------


## المناضل

> اين الجواب ايها المختصين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

 ولا تزعل 
نقول لك مره ثانيه
يإمكانك اخي الرجوع الى بداية الموضوع 
والمشاركات الاولى
او 
الذهاب الى غرفه البالتوك
Broken Trend
لمعرفة المزيد
وتقبل تحيتي

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته افيدونا افاددكم الله ماذا توضعون لاستخدام الموفينغ افرج في خانة الma method هل تضعون simple or exponential ام غيرهم وما دلا لة كل واحدة وكيف تستخدم وايضا ماذا تضعون في ( apply to : (close open
> ارجو تعليمنا زادكم الله علما وايمانا وما هي الاهداف من استخدام كل واحدة وهل من شرح كامل عن هذه الاعدادات امانة عليكم ان تعلمونا وجزاكم الله خيرا وصلى الله على حبيبنا محمد

 خي سامر   بالنسبة للموفينج ايفيرج طبعا هو متوسط حسابي متحرك  simple  هو المتوسط الحسابي البسيط  exponential  هو المتوسط الحسابي الاسي   بس اعذرني حاليا لم اجد الشروح لكل واحد على حده   close open  يعني حساب المتوسط يكون بناء على اغلاق الشمعات او الافتتاح  او الهاي او اللو وهكذا   باختصار سبب اختيارها هو تجربة وتطوير الاخ ليكويد للاستراتيجية  حيث انه وجد انها اقرب اعدادات تتوافق مع كسر الترند على فريم الساعة  بالنسبة لاهداف وضع المؤشرات ارجو ان تراجع الصفحة الاولى من الاستراتيجية على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6909.html   وملخص المحاضرة على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11453.html  ان شاء الله اكون افدتك

----------


## splash

للتنبيه فقط   نتظر اكنمال الشروط   الى الان ولا شرط مكتمل   ابو مالك لو شافها بيقول هي اصلا  مش ترند مكسور بس للتنبيه

----------


## splash

EUR/CHF   LONG    1.5734   :A012:

----------


## splash

فرصة من الاخ علاء ابو غانم لتعذر رفع الملف لديه   ننتظر اكتمال الشروط الشمعة القادمة   ومعليش المومنتيم تحت المائة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كوبرا

:A012:

----------


## تيمون

راي الاخوان

----------


## splash

> راي الاخوان

 حيالله اخونا تيمون   حصل انفراج للتقاطع اعتقد لسه عليها   عن نفسي فرصة يصير فيها التقاطع بعد  الكسر ما ادخل فيها لانه التقاطع اذا بطا عن الكسر قد يكون مؤشر للتذبذب   ومن ناحية ثانية يعطينا الفرصة الافضل بدل لا نرسم الترند ويرجع ينفرج   يعني نحاول نرسم الترند بعد لي يصير التقاطع وننتظر كسره    :A012:     تعال انت وين عن الغرفة

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
تعليقكم يا اخواني على الشارت

----------


## splash

> 

  

> تعليقكم يا اخواني على الشارت

 يا ابا الحاج مع مراعاة وضع المومنتيم مازال اسفل المائة

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اليكم هاتين الفرصتين للتشاور: 
1- استرالى ين ودخلت عليها فعلآ من الشمعه الحاليه 
2- استرالى كندى ومنتظرين افتتاح الشمعه القادمه 
منتظر أراءكم 
حسام العزبى

----------


## محمدادريس

:A006:   شكرآ للاخ ليكويد على الاستراتيجيه العظيمه اما بخصوص غرفه البال توك فكيف الوصول اليها يا اخ سبلاش عملت كل المحاولات ولم اجدها اين الادمن ليدخلنى وما ايميله  ولو مش عايز يسيب ايميله خبرنى انت عن كيفيه  الوصول اليها شكرآ :A012:

----------


## alhamd

> شكرآ للاخ ليكويد على الاستراتيجيه العظيمه اما بخصوص غرفه البال توك فكيف الوصول اليها يا اخ سبلاش عملت كل المحاولات ولم اجدها اين الادمن ليدخلنى وما ايميله ولو مش عايز يسيب ايميله خبرنى انت عن كيفيه الوصول اليها شكرآ

 الاخ الفاضل محمد ادريس 
بعد اذن الاخ ليكويد والاخ سبلاش استطيع ان اقوم بهذه المهمه 
تفضل الخطوات اخى الكريم
لدخولك الغرفه لابد اولا من الدخول على هذا الموقع والخاص بالبول توك
وهو www.paltalk.com
ثم تقوم بتنزيل السوفتوير الخاص بهم وتصتيبه على جهازك
قم بتشغيله فستجد 2 خانه user name+ password
اسفلهم ستجد كلمه new user اضغط عليها واعمل اشتراك
بعدها سيفتح البرنامج وتدخل على سيرفر الشركه
دوس على ايكونه مكتوب عليها rooms
قم بالبحث على اسم الغرفه وذلك تحت باند business and finance 
اضغط عليها ثم ابحث عن day traders ثم اسم الغرفه وهى broken trend 
اتمنى من الله ان اكون قدرت اشرح لك ما تريد ونحن فى انتظارك بالغرفه
ان شاء الله
ولو فى اى مشكله نحن جميعآ فى خدمتك 
اما بخصوص المواعيد فكلنا موجودين معظم الوقت اخوان لك نسأل وننتشاور ونتعلم سويآ وهذا من فضل الله 
وأخيرآ لك تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصه باي على الدولار/نيوزلندي ننتظر التقاطع
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

ننتظر رأي الاخوان في فرصة النيوزلندي

----------


## dahoomi

لسه ماحصل التقاطع على الدولار/نيوزلندي انشاءالله مع الشمعه القادمه

----------


## محمدادريس

> الاخ الفاضل محمد ادريس 
> بعد اذن الاخ ليكويد والاخ سبلاش استطيع ان اقوم بهذه المهمه 
> تفضل الخطوات اخى الكريم
> لدخولك الغرفه لابد اولا من الدخول على هذا الموقع والخاص بالبول توك
> وهو www.paltalk.com
> ثم تقوم بتنزيل السوفتوير الخاص بهم وتصتيبه على جهازك
> قم بتشغيله فستجد 2 خانه user name+ password
> اسفلهم ستجد كلمه new user اضغط عليها واعمل اشتراك
> بعدها سيفتح البرنامج وتدخل على سيرفر الشركه
> ...

 الف الف الف شكر حبيبى حساااام مع انى عملت الموضوع دا كذا مرة ولكن أفشه معايا  مع العلم  ان الغرفه مش موجودة للى هيدور علها   بالاسم فى هذا المكان  ولكن وصلت اليها عن طريق search  :A012:

----------


## ابو الحاج

> تعليقكم يا اخواني على الشارت

  
الحمد لله الذي أفاض علينا وأنعم وتكرم 
لقدد حقق النيوزلندي / ين 40 نقطة 
فله الحمد في الأولى والآخرة

----------


## dahoomi

1000مبرووووووك ابو الحاج مع اني كنت خايف بس واحد من الاخوان شجعني  تحياتي لك ابو الحاج  وتحياتي لشلش  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

فرصه باي على الاسترالي/دولار ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند  تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو الحاج

> 1000مبرووووووك ابو الحاج مع اني كنت خايف بس واحد من الاخوان شجعني  تحياتي لك ابو الحاج وتحياتي لشلش

    :A006:  
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم ورزقك من واسع فضله انه على كل شيء قدير

----------


## Samba_fx

جهزوا الكاااش

----------


## splash

GBP/USD  LONG  ننتظر التقاطع مع الشمعة القادمة باذن الله

----------


## أبو مـــــاهر

EUR/CAD SELL بإنتظار التقاطع في بداية الشمعة القادمة بإذن الله

----------


## أبو مـــــاهر

قريبا في الاسواق  فرصة قادمة ان شاء الله ننتظر اكتمال الشروط  EUR/JPY

----------


## ابو عبد الله

هل ممكن ان تكون هناك فرصة علي الباوند دولار هذا ما نحكم عليه في الساعات المقبلة

----------


## الضوء الخافت

أخي أبو عبدالله يبدو أن الترند على فريم الساعة غير جاهز للكسر في أي اتجاه ، إلا أنه بشكل عام يتجه للهبوط ولا يكسر إلا بارتفاع حاد الساعات المقبلة   :A012:

----------


## أبو مـــــاهر

وهذا الشارت يا سبلاش ارجوا التعليق عليه وذلك لفهم الطريقة بالصورة الصحيحة

----------


## splash

سيناريو فرصة المجنون الماضية

----------


## الضوء الخافت

لاحظت الكندي قبل حدوث الكسر ولم أحر ساكناً !!!!!

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:      :A015:   
فرصة قادمة على اليورو / استرالي مع اكتمال الشروط
نستأنس برأي الخبراء

----------


## التداول

يا اخوان  ممكن تكتبون تاريخ التوصية؟ بالهجري؟ وكذلك اليوم؟ السبت؟ او الاحد ... الخ 
والساعة لاني ما اعرف متى يتاريخ التوصية هذي
بغيت ادخل على اليورو\ ين  يوم شفت الشارت كسر الترند؟  
نرجو التوضيح بالتاريخ الهجري تاريخ كتابة التوصية ممن اجل ان نتابع بدقة  
وشكرا 
وليتها مسالة التاريخ تعمم على المنتدى

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي العزيز تداول بالنسبه للساعه التي نزلت فيها التوصيه هي موجوده فوق اسم الشخص الذي قام بانزالها مثلا انت نزلت مشاركتك الساعه 1:13 صباحا يعني قبل 29 دقيقه في هذا اليوم وعندما ينتهي اليوم وهو الجمعه الساعه 12:00 مساء يكتب المنتدي بالامس و بعد مرور اربعه وعشرين ساعه اخري يكتبو التاريخ بالميلادي وهناك حل بسيط غير تاريخ جهازك من هجري الي ميلادي , ونحن في السعوديه نتابع التاريخين الميلادي والهجري اما الاخوان خارج السعوديه فاكثرهم لا يتعاملو بالهجري  ( يتعاملو بالميلادي هكذا هم دولهم ) فعندما يصبح المنتدي بالهجري سوف يلخبط عليهم كما احب ان انبهك اخي في الله ام اي توصيه تنزل فنصيحه ان تراجعها علي الشارت قبل ان تدخل  بها فهكذا لن تتورط انشاء الله وأسأل الله ان يوفقك ويرزقنا وإياك

----------


## Samba_fx

نحن  بين امرين  1 - كسر للخط الاحمر الذي ارتد من عنده مرتين وكون دبل كليك . عندها سوف يكمل مشواره في الارتفاع 2 - كسر للترند الصاعد وتقاطع الموفنج افرج . وعندها بيكون كسر ترند وراح ينزل باذن الله  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو عبد الله

:A006:    :A015:   هل من الممكن ان تكون هناك فرصة علي الباوند دولار هذا ما تبينه اغلاق الساعة  اتمني  للجميع ان تكون فرصة جيدة

----------


## BahraiN

السلام عليكم شباب 
حبيت اشارك معاكم في بكم شارت و اغرجو التعليق 
اعتقد ان هناك فرصة على chf/jpy 
ارجو التعليق  
ولا يهمك يا رعد تم تعديل الخطأ المطبعي شكرا على الملاحظة

----------


## رعد الجنوب

أخي بحرين  
أعتقد تقصد Chf-jpy  
تحياتي وبالتوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

هذا ايضا اعتقد انها فرصة اخرى ارجو التعليق  :Regular Smile:  
شارت الاربع ساعات على زوج الـ nzd/usd

----------


## Samba_fx

ياا اخوان  
ما هو تحليلكم
 نزول اليورو/ دولار   و  نزول الباوند/ دولار                وارتفااع الكروس  يورو / باوند

----------


## أبو مـــــاهر

هل هذه الفرصة صحيحه

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذه الفرصة صحيحه

 اعتقد الترند المرفق ادق ولسه لم يحصل لا تقاطع او كسر  تحياتى

----------


## ابو عبد الله

هل ممكن ان تكون هذة فرصة علي الدولار فرانك ؟  اتمني ان تكون كذالك

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> هل من الممكن ان تكون هناك فرصة علي الباوند دولار هذا ما تبينه اغلاق الساعة  اتمني للجميع ان تكون فرصة جيدة

 لله الحمد والمنه تم بفضل الله تحقيق الهدف تماما
ونسال الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقنا في متاجرتنا  القادمة

----------


## splash

الف مبروووك فرصة الباوند مع اني ما كنت موجود وفاتتني  :Frown:     بالنسبة للفرنك اعتقد ان السعر فوق ننتظر عودته الى خط 9   للمتابعة في الغرفة

----------


## samerml22

:A006:  sell eur/usd nice chance

----------


## samerml22

انا عملت متل مل علمتمونا ولكن الخبر رفع السوق     ولكن لسى ما استقر الوضع  ارجو من المختصين   ان يروا الرسم ويحددوا الخطا   اذا كان موجودا

----------


## splash

> انا عملت متل مل علمتمونا ولكن الخبر رفع السوق ولكن لسى ما استقر الوضع ارجو من المختصين ان يروا الرسم ويحددوا الخطا اذا كان موجودا

 الاخ سمير تحية طيبة   اولا ارجو ارفاق الشارت كصورة ليسهل رؤيته يعني بصراحة انا بداية لما شفته ملف ويرد ما دخلت  بالنسبة اذا انك تريد تشرح ممكن تستخدم الرسام بيحفظها كصورة  او استخدم الباور بورينت واضغط على الصورة واعمل حفظ كصورة   بالنسبة لليورو الشارت المرفق مثل شارت الاخ سمير صيام  لم يكسر ولم يتم التقاطع   في البداية حاول تدخل عليها ديمو الى ان تتقن الطريقة باذن الله    ملاحظة : نستخدم المومنتيم وليس الاستوتاستك   جزاك الله خير

----------


## samerml22

الله  يجزيك الخير على كل  حال ولكن السوق نزل الان وانا  بشتغل على حساب حقيقي

----------


## samerml22

لقد تم التقاطع بشارت اليورو   اخ  سبلاش هل ندخل بيع برايك  وسيد ليكود

----------


## TRIDER

شنو رايكم يا شباب هل ندخل ونتجاهل الدعم ولا لا ؟

----------


## splash

> شنو رايكم يا شباب هل ندخل ونتجاهل الدعم ولا لا ؟

 اعتقد انك تجاهلت هذه المشاركة  :Regular Smile:    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1798   التقاطع تم ولكن الكسر بعده

----------


## TRIDER

نعم صحيح لم اشاهدها  اشكرك على التوضيح استاذي وجزاك الله خير

----------


## splash

بالنسبة لصفقة الفرنك ين CHF/JPY  قررنا الخروج منها للاسباب التالية :-    وجود تقاطع عكسي   مرور الزوج بحالى ترند افقي ( رينج )  تكوين ترند صاعد والالتزام به   نسأل الله ان يعوضنا خيرا منها

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء 
اولا اشكر الاخ سبلاش على متابعته للصفقه ومساعده اخوانه فى تقليل 
نسبه الخسائر بأقتراحه بالخروج من صفقه الفرانك ين 
و لكن احب ان اوضح نقطه اعتقد انها هامه وهى : 
ان السبب الرئيسى فى فشل هذه الصفقه هى الدخول قبل الاخبار بحوالى  
ساعه وطبعآ لا يخفى على احد ان الاخ ليكويد قال فى اخر محاضره 
انه يفضل الابتعاد عن السوق فى وقت الاخبار المهمه وخصوصآ يوم 
الخميس والجمعه فى الوقت الامريكى لان اخباره بتكون قويه. 
فعلآ الكلام ده صحيح ومنطقى بدليل ما حدث : 
فالاخبار القويه تأثيرها على الصفقه ممكن تكون معنا مثل الجمعه القبل الماضيه وممكن تكون ضدنا مثل الجمعه السابقه ( اول امس ) 
ولهذا لابد ان ننتبه الى البعد عن المضاربه يوم الخميس والجمعه وقت 
3:30 بتوقيت القاهره 4:30 بتوقيت السعوديه ولمده ساعه على الاقل   والله اعلم     :A012:   حسام العزبى

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم  فرصه على الدولار/سويسري ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند  تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

اخوي دحومي 
هل المجنون علية فرصة دخول لونق

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> السلام عليكم  فرصه على الدولار/سويسري ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند  تحياتي للجميع

 أخى العزيز من وجهة نظرى القاصرة وعلى  حد علمى ...فرسمك للترند صحيح 
ولكن لا يصلح حاليا لأن خط الموفنج أفريج 9 قطع خط الموفنج 30 من أسفل لآعلى عند السعر 1.3014 
وبالتالى لو دخلنا شراء يعتبر ذلك كأننا دخلنا فى نفس الاتجاه مرتين.. 
والأصح هو انتظار فرصة للبيع على هذا الزوج 
والله أعلم

----------


## dahoomi

> السلام عليكم  فرصه على الدولار/سويسري ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند  تحياتي للجميع

 +40  :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

> أخى العزيز من وجهة نظرى القاصرة وعلى حد علمى ...فرسمك للترند صحيح 
> ولكن لا يصلح حاليا لأن خط الموفنج أفريج 9 قطع خط الموفنج 30 من أسفل لآعلى عند السعر 1.3014 
> وبالتالى لو دخلنا شراء يعتبر ذلك كأننا دخلنا فى نفس الاتجاه مرتين.. 
> والأصح هو انتظار فرصة للبيع على هذا الزوج 
> والله أعلم

 اخي العزيز علاء لايشترط حدوث التقاطع والدخول   لايوجد تعارض لو تقدم شرط عن شرط المهم بمجرد اكتمال الشروط الدخول   ارجو اني قد افدتك وممكن ترجع للاخ سبلاش للتوضيح وشكرا لك

----------


## alhamd

> +40

 الف مبروك اخى داحومى  
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق مع هذه الاستراتيجيه 
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015: السلام عليكم اخوانى 
اخى سبلاس هذا شارت الاسترالى دولار ورسم الترند والفرصه القادمه 
نرى ما هو تعليقك عليه ؟ 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:   اخوانى الاعزاء 
اقدم الان فرصتين للتشاور والمناقشه 
1- نيوزلندى دولار-------- شورت 
2- يورو فرنك -----------  شورت  
منتظرين اكتمال الشروط ان شاء الله  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015: وهذه ايضآ فرصه على المجنون واعتقد من الفرص الجميله 
لان شمعه الكسر هى شمعه التقاطع  ومنتظرين الاغلاق 
نرجوا اراءكم  
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

هل تكون فرصة على الباوند لونق   ننتظر الكسر مع اني متحفظ بعض الشي لتشبع المومنتيم

----------


## splash

AUD/USD
بانتظار الشمعة القادمة باذن الله   نسال الله ان يوفقنا فيها

----------


## ابوعزالدين

اخي سبلاش حسب كلام الاخ لكويد نحن لا ندخل وقت الفترة الآسيوية 
فهل هنك تحديث على الاستراتيجية ؟

----------


## alhamd

> اخوانى الاعزاء 
> اقدم الان فرصتين للتشاور والمناقشه 
> 1- نيوزلندى دولار-------- شورت 
> 2- يورو فرنك ----------- شورت  
> منتظرين اكتمال الشروط ان شاء الله   
> حسام العزبى

  :A006:  :A015:  
مبروك يا اخوانى للى دخلوا النيوزلندى وصل الى الهدف  
+40 نقطه  :Good:   
شاكرين الله عز وجل ونتمنى التوفيق فى كل الصفقات القادمه  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

ولله الحمد تم عمل المؤشر الداعم لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور والمؤشر يقوم باعطاء تنبيه صوتي عند حدوث تقاطع ولكن بشرط ان يكون متوافق مع المومنتيم   جزا الله الاخ ليكويد على هذا العمل وعلى ما يقدمه لخدمتنا   المؤشر يعمل على النسخة الثالثة   وسيكون للنسخة الرابعة جاهز قريبا باذن الله

----------


## sam22

> ولله الحمد تم عمل المؤشر الداعم لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور والمؤشر يقوم باعطاء تنبيه صوتي عند حدوث تقاطع ولكن بشرط ان يكون متوافق مع المومنتيم   جزا الله الاخ ليكويد على هذا العمل وعلى ما يقدمه لخدمتنا   المؤشر يعمل على النسخة الثالثة   وسيكون للنسخة الرابعة جاهز قريبا باذن الله

 جزاكم الله خيرا وبانتظار النسخة الرابعة على احر من الجمر

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
جزاكم الله كل خير وادعوا الله ان يزيدكم علمآ وايمانآ وبركه 
اخيكم 
حسام العزبى

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
للعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاب السهرانين فقط  :Big Grin:  
فرصه على النيوزلندي/دولار ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> السلام عليكم 
> للعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاب السهرانين فقط  
> فرصه على النيوزلندي/دولار ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
> تحياتي لكم

 تحديث الدخول الان ومع الشمعه الحاليه باي على السعر 0.6105

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:   
اخوانى الاعزاء 
اقدم فرصه اليورو ين المنتظره ان شاء الله 
ينقصنا التقاطع والدخول شورت بأذن الله 
واليكم الشارت للمناقشه  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## ابو عبد الله

:A015:  
احبتي في الله اتوجه الي الله سبحانه وتعالي  بالدعاء للاخ ليكويد صاحب الاستراتيجية جزاه الله عنا خيرا وغفرلي وله ورزقنا جميعا من فضله  
شباب هل ممكن ان تكون هذة فرصه للدخول شورت علي اليورو كندي تنقصنا فقط تقاطع الموفنج افريج هذا وان اصبت فمن الله وحده وان اخطات فمني ومن الشيطان  
            وفقني الله واياكم الي كل خير

----------


## alhamd

> احبتي في الله اتوجه الي الله سبحانه وتعالي بالدعاء للاخ ليكويد صاحب الاستراتيجية جزاه الله عنا خيرا وغفرلي وله ورزقنا جميعا من فضله  
> شباب هل ممكن ان تكون هذة فرصه للدخول شورت علي اليورو كندي تنقصنا فقط تقاطع الموفنج افريج هذا وان اصبت فمن الله وحده وان اخطات فمني ومن الشيطان  
> وفقني الله واياكم الي كل خير

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى ابو عبد الله 
اولآ جزاك الله خيرآ على مداخلتك وبارك الله فيك 
ولكن اخى الحبيب اذا سمحت لى ملحوظتان : 
1- ان الترند يرتكز على قاعين فقط وهذا مخالف للاستراتيجيه والله اعلم 
2- تم الاتفاق فى الغرفه على التداول فى اربعه ازواج فقط وهم : 
يورو دولار ( او دولار فرانك ) - باوند دولار - يورو ين - نيوزلندى دولار 
للأسباب الاتيه : 
ِ- التركيز على اربعه عملات ينهى حاله التشتيت والبحث فى 16 زوج 
- عدم ضياع الفرص القيمه من جراء هذا التشتيت 
- تعطى نتائج افضل فى اداره رأس المال 
- تم اعتمادها من الاخ ليكويد والموافقه شبه الجماعيه عليها 
- هذه الازواج الاسبريد لها قليل وهى فى مصلحه المتاجر اما الاخرى 
فيضيع جزء كبير من الربح من الاسبريد الكبير 
- هذه الازواج اكثر احترامآ لاستراتيجيه الترند المكسور ان شاء الله 
أرجوا ان اكون قد وضحت لك بأيجاز ما تم الاتفاق عليه فى الغرفه 
مع وافر تحياتى أخى الكريم  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

> يورو دولار ( او دولار فرانك ) - باوند دولار - يورو ين - نيوزلندى دولار

    جزاك الله خير اخي الحمد على التنبيه لتخصيص الازواج  ولكن عفوا اخي الحمد الدولار فرنك ليس ضمنهم ونكتفي بالاربعة فقط   EUR/USD  GBP/USD  EUR/JPY  NZD/USD  ولك الشكر

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اليكم فرصه الباوند دولار للمناقشه فى الغرفه ايهما اصح  
مع الاخ الفاضل ليكويد 
مع ارق تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

*وهذا مني اخي الحمد*   *GBP/USD* *SHORT*  *اذا تم التقاطع الشمعة  القادمة باذن الله*

----------


## ابو عبد الله

اخي الحبيب الحمد  اشكرك علي مداخلتك معي في المشاركة انا والله لم اكن اعلم ان الازواج التي في بنر الغرفة قد اتفق الاخوة جميعا عليها انا بالفعل هي موجودة في الغرفه   اربع ازواج فقط عمل ممتاز حتي لايضيع علي الاخوة الوقت في البحث    :A012:  والجميع يا رب

----------


## التداول

الاخ لكويد
التنبلت اللي انت ارفقته
انا نسخت التنبلت ووضعته في البرنامج وظهر اسمه عندي  
ولكن عندندما اطلبه لشارت ما يظهر ؟؟ مادري ايش السبب؟

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصة ســــــــل على الباوند/دولار ننتظر اكتمال الشروط مع افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## masrawy

تكنت لسه فاتح الميتا تريدر .. قولت دى شكها حتبقى فرصه على الترند المكسور 
ودخلت المنتدى ولقيت كتابتك 
ده توارد خواطر جامد   :Regular Smile:   
على حظى لسه الاكونت بتاعى مبقاش اكتيف  
بس مش معايه ان المومنتم تحت ال 100 ؟

----------


## dahoomi

> تكنت لسه فاتح الميتا تريدر .. قولت دى شكها حتبقى فرصه على الترند المكسور 
> ودخلت المنتدى ولقيت كتابتك 
> ده توارد خواطر جامد   
> على حظى لسه الاكونت بتاعى مبقاش اكتيف  
> بس مش معايه ان المومنتم تحت ال 100 ؟

  :Good:

----------


## masrawy

:A015:   
باللمناسبه انا واضع الترند المكسور على شارت الساعه 
وعلى شارت 30 او 4 ساعات واضع استراتيجية ال bunny girl 
بس اعتقد ان نتيجة الصفقه حتكون باكر .. ومنتظر اخبار باكر مهمه .. يعنى المخاطره عاليه 
انا حدخل عليها .. بس على الديمو   :Regular Smile:   
ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله فى هذه الصففقة

----------


## masrawy

ولى طلب من اداره المنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا ويستجيبوا 
ارجو منها تثبيت هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع قوى وان شاء الله فرص كتير واريد ان اساهم فيها  
كن للأسف احد وقت حتى اجد الموضوع .. بالرغم انه موضوع يستحق التثبيت والصداره 
بارك الله فيك اخى ليكويد .. و جزاك الله فى الاخره  كما افدتنا فى الدنيا

----------


## dahoomi

> ولى طلب عن اداره المنتدى 
> ارجو منها تثبيت هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع قوى وان شاء الله فرص كتير واريد ان اساهم فيها  
> كن للأسف احد وقت حتى اجد الموضوع .. بالرغم انه موضوع يستحق التثبيت والصداره 
> بارك الله فيك اخى ليكويد .. و جزاك الله فى الاخره كما افدتنا فى الدنيا

 عـــــــــــــــــــــايزين تثبيت للترند المكســـــــــــــــــور :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  
ارجو من الاداره التكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرم بتثبيت الموضوع
وتحياتي للاستاذ ليكويد وجزاه الله خير

----------


## alhamd

> الاخ لكويد
> التنبلت اللي انت ارفقته
> انا نسخت التنبلت ووضعته في البرنامج وظهر اسمه عندي  
> ولكن عندندما اطلبه لشارت ما يظهر ؟؟ مادري ايش السبب؟

  :A006:   :A015:  
اذا سمح لى الاخ ليكويد والاخ سبلاش بالرد 
اخى الفاضل التداول 
هذا التمبليت لا يعمل الا للميتا الاصدار الثالث 
واكيد انت وضعته على الاصدار الرابع (meta 4 ) 
ولهذا لا يعمل معك ولكن الاخ ليكويد يحاول جاهدآ الانتهاء 
من النسخه الخاصه بالاصدار الرابع فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله  
تقبل ارق تحياتى اخى الكريم :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> ولى طلب من اداره المنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا ويستجيبوا 
> ارجو منها تثبيت هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع قوى وان شاء الله فرص كتير واريد ان اساهم فيها  
> كن للأسف احد وقت حتى اجد الموضوع .. بالرغم انه موضوع يستحق التثبيت والصداره 
> بارك الله فيك اخى ليكويد .. و جزاك الله فى الاخره كما افدتنا فى الدنيا

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل مصراوى 
انا اخ لك فى المنتدى ومتداول معك باستراتيجيه الترند المكسور
يسعدنا ويشرفنا بانضمامك لاسرتنا اسره الترند المكسور
فأهلا بك معنا وادعوك للانضمام الى غرفه البولتوك لتكون معنا دقيقه بدقيقه متابعآ ومستفيدآ ومفيدآ 
مع ارق تحياتى  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى اليكم الفرصه القادمه بأذن الله لليورو ين 
منتظرين الكسر والتقاطع ان شاء الله 
واليكم الشارت :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخوانى اليكم الفرصه القادمه بأذن الله لليورو ين 
> منتظرين الكسر والتقاطع ان شاء الله 
> واليكم الشارت   
> حسام العزبى

 السلام عليكم 
صدقت اخي هي فرصه جيده 
ما شاء الله عليك   :Regular Smile: 
اخوك ابومالك

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

ابو مالك واحشنا يا راجل وينك معاد نشوفك

----------


## alhamd

> السلام عليكم 
> صدقت اخي هي فرصه جيده 
> ما شاء الله عليك  
> اخوك ابومالك

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الحبيب ابو مالك 
اقسم بالله اشتقنا اليك جدآ عزائنا الوحيد انك فى دراسه للعلم والله امرنا 
بها منتظرينك سريعآ اخى الكريم 
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخى العزيز سبلاش 
بناءآ على ما درا بيننا فى الغرفه اليك الشارت  لليورو ين 
بعد التقاطع والكسر والله الموفق 
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

> اخى العزيز سبلاش 
> بناءآ على ما درا بيننا فى الغرفه اليك الشارت لليورو ين 
> بعد التقاطع والكسر والله الموفق 
> حسام العزبى

   حياك الله اخي الحمد   التقاطع الذي تراه الان هو من واقع نزول الشمعة الحالية يعني افتتاح الشمعة لم يكون هناك   تقاطع وانما تلامس لخطي الموفينج بدليل ان الشمعة بعد ان ارتدت زال التقاطع وانفرج   لذلك ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة لتاكيد التقاطع حتى لا يحدث هذا الانفراج يعني لو فتحت شمعة بعد   التقاطع ورجع ارتد سيكون تقاطع عكسي والمهم لدينا ان يكون حدث التقاطع    تقبل تحيتي وتقديري ،،،،،

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اشكرك اخى سبلاش ولك منى التحيه والتقدير    :A012: اخيك 
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

GBP/USD
SHORT  ننتظر التقاطع ممكن يكون الشمعة القادمة   ان شاء الله

----------


## samerml22

لقد تم التقلطع عندي اخ سبلاش  ولكن  هل تم عنك التقاطع وما هو الهدف   ؟؟؟ وهل سوف تتجاوز اخبار الاميركية غدا  ارجو الرد علي انت والاستاذ ليكود   وشكرا  والله يجزيكم الخير

----------


## splash

> لقد تم التقلطع عندي اخ سبلاش ولكن هل تم عنك التقاطع وما هو الهدف ؟؟؟ وهل سوف تتجاوز اخبار الاميركية غدا ارجو الرد علي انت والاستاذ ليكود وشكرا والله يجزيكم الخير

 نعم تحققت الشروط ودخلنا وبالله التوفيق   الدخول 1.7503 الاستوب 1.7543 الهدف 1.7462  والاخبار ما دام ليست قريبة من دخولنا لا تهم باذن الله

----------


## aalawee

> نعم تحققت الشروط ودخلنا وبالله التوفيق    الدخول 1.7503 الاستوب 1.7543 الهدف 1.7462  والاخبار ما دام ليست قريبة من دخولنا لا تهم باذن الله

 سبحان الله 
والله العظيم اني داخل اسالكم عن الباوند 
لكن على شارت الاربع ساعات 
هل تحققت الشروط 
واشوف الفرصة جدامي   
ملاحظة 
الاربع ساعات تجيب 150 الى 300 نقطة  حسب السوق

----------


## التداول

انا دخلت بعد ووضعت الهدف التي كتبته 1.7462
انا دخلت من 1.7499   شرايك؟ دخولي جيد ؟؟؟

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصة سل على النيوزلندي/دولار ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند
تحياتي لشباب البالتوك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصة سل على النيوزلندي/دولار ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه تحت الترند
> تحياتي لشباب البالتوك

 جزاك الله خيرا  اخي
ولكن ما اري الترند مرتكز علي ثلاث قيعان 
يمكن انا حولليت يا رجاله  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :47 47:   :Angry Smile:  
اروح اشوف اموري بعيد من هنا  :Cool:    مع الحول  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alhamd

> انا دخلت بعد ووضعت الهدف التي كتبته 1.7462
> انا دخلت من 1.7499   شرايك؟ دخولي جيد ؟؟؟

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل التداول 
دخولك طالما فى حدود 5 نقاط فهو جيد ان شاء الله ولكن التزم بالهدف 
وهو 1.7462 ,وان شاء الله ربنا يبارك لنا جميعآ  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## dahoomi

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي
> ولكن ما اري الترند مرتكز علي ثلاث قيعان 
> يمكن انا حولليت يا رجاله   
> اروح اشوف اموري بعيد من هنا  مع الحول

 الله يعطيك العافيه ياابو مالك
شكلك لابس :Shades Smile:  
واذا في غلط ارجو منك التعديل ولك ارق تحيه

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرص في الانتظار
الشارت الاول فرصه سل في الباوند/ين ننتظر اكتمال باقي الشروط
الشارت الثاني فرصه سل الاسترالي/دولار ننتظر اكتمال باقي الشروط
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:   
مبروك اخوانى لمن دخل صفقه اليورو ين +40 نقطه  
ولله الحمد والفضل 
اليكم فرصه لونج على النيوزلندى ان شاء الله   :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:   
الحمد لله العظبم الذى اهدانا فرصه الباوند من غبر حول ولا قوه 
وصل الباوند للهدف ومبروك لكل الاخوه +40 نقطه 
اتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يوفقنا فى كل صفقاتنا القادمه 
اخيكم 
حسام العزبى

----------


## التداول

شباب مافيه توصية اليوم؟  ترانا تعودنا .... ومنكم نستفيد  
وليت الموضوع يثبت عشان لا يروح

----------


## Machine_Head

شكرا على الشرح
لكن اين الصور؟

----------


## التداول

وين الشباب ؟ 
سؤالي انه ان اضفت مرفقات الاخ صاحب استرتيجية الترند المكسور 
وظهر لي الشارت في القايمة العلوية فقط من البرنامج واذا سويت اضافة الاستراتيجية الى شارت الشركة ما يظهر لي شي؟
مادري ايش السبب ... هل الاستراتيجية لاصدار معين ؟ نا معاي ميتاتريدر 4  
وحاولت اوسي اعددادت موفنق افرج   عندي مثل ما قال الاخ ... لكن يبدو انه لازم احضر بعض المؤشرات من الموقعالخاص للمؤشرات....
ام  ان هذه المؤشرات موجودة في ميتاتريدر؟  المونق موجود لكن اظن انه النوع الذي في الاسترتيجية غير موجودعندي

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرص في الانتظار
 الشارت الاول سل على الاسترالي/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط (اول مره اتعامل مع هذا الزوج)
الشارت الثاني باي على الباوند/ين ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> السلام عليكم 
> فرص في الانتظار
>  الشارت الاول سل على الاسترالي/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط (اول مره اتعامل مع هذا الزوج)
> الشارت الثاني باي على الباوند/ين ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه القادمه فوق الترند
> تحياتي للجميع

  إنتبه يا أخي dahoomi ،
شارت الباوند/ ين الذي أرفقته هو شارت ال 15 دقيقة ، لا شارت الساعة حسب ما أقهم من الاستراتيجية ،
وعليه لا أرى أن فرصة الباوند/ ين قائمة. 
إضافة إلى أن الإخوة حددوا الأزواج التي يحصرون فيه العمل منعاً للتشتت ،
إرجع إن شئت للمشاركة رقم 1827  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...page=122&pp=15 
ولك تحياتي

----------


## alhamd

> وين الشباب ؟ 
> سؤالي انه ان اضفت مرفقات الاخ صاحب استرتيجية الترند المكسور 
> وظهر لي الشارت في القايمة العلوية فقط من البرنامج واذا سويت اضافة الاستراتيجية الى شارت الشركة ما يظهر لي شي؟
> مادري ايش السبب ... هل الاستراتيجية لاصدار معين ؟ نا معاي ميتاتريدر 4  
> وحاولت اوسي اعددادت موفنق افرج عندي مثل ما قال الاخ ... لكن يبدو انه لازم احضر بعض المؤشرات من الموقعالخاص للمؤشرات....
> ام ان هذه المؤشرات موجودة في ميتاتريدر؟ المونق موجود لكن اظن انه النوع الذي في الاسترتيجية غير موجودعندي

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الكريم التداول 
الحقيقه لا اعلم ما هى المشكله عندك بالضبط ولكن
بعد اضافه المؤشرات هل قمت باغلاق الميتا واعاده فتحها ان لم تفعل
فبرجاء فعل ذلك وستظهر مباشره ان شاء الله 
وهناك حل اخر انا وضعت لك التمبليت الخاص بالاستراتيجيه 
وما عليك سوى الدخول على البروجرام فايل ثم ميتا 4 ثم تيمبليتس
وتضعها هناك ثم تفتح الميتا وتدخل التمبليت من برنامج الشارت
ستجد جمله مكتوب عليها broken trend
اضغط عليها ستجد كل الاستراتيجيه على الشارت المفتوح
وهكذا على كل زوج من الازواج التى تريد ان تتاجر بها 
ارجوا ان اكون وصلت لك ما تريد
مع ارق تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## 4539910

اخى الحمد .. الملف هذا للميتاتريدر 4 ؟؟

----------


## قناص ديمو

اخوان  غرفة البال تولك موجودة؟؟؟ يمكن شكلي انطردت من الغرفة  :EEK!:  ؟؟؟؟؟  :Angry Smile:    :011:

----------


## alhamd

> اخى الحمد .. الملف هذا للميتاتريدر 4 ؟؟

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفيصل ان شاء الله تعمل على الميتا 4 ولو هناك اى مشكله انا فى الخدمه 
اخيك فى الله
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> اخوان  غرفة البال تولك موجودة؟؟؟ يمكن شكلي انطردت من الغرفة  ؟؟؟؟؟

  :A006:   :A015:   
أخى الفاضل قناص  
الغرفه موجوده واتمنى من الله ان تفضل موجوده لتكون مناره نتعلم
منها جميهآ ونتشاور ونجتمع على كلمه واحده هى يد الله مع الجماعه 
ولكن لا يطرد عندنا احد اخى الكريم لان غرفتنا ملئ بناس أفاضل
على علم ودرايه باصول الغرف المحترمه وانا متأكد انك منهم
فلا يستطيع احد ان يطردك فأنت على العين والرأس اخى الكريم 
فى الصباح الباكر ان شاء الله ستجدنا جميعآ فى انتظارك 
تقبل تحياتى 
اخيك فى الله
حسام العزبى

----------


## dahoomi

> إنتبه يا أخي dahoomi ،
> شارت الباوند/ ين الذي أرفقته هو شارت ال 15 دقيقة ، لا شارت الساعة حسب ما أقهم من الاستراتيجية ،
> وعليه لا أرى أن فرصة الباوند/ ين قائمة. 
> إضافة إلى أن الإخوة حددوا الأزواج التي يحصرون فيه العمل منعاً للتشتت ،
> إرجع إن شئت للمشاركة رقم 1827  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...page=122&pp=15 
> ولك تحياتي

 معقوله انا عملت ايه   :EEK!: 
صدقت اخي العزيز مدري كيف فاتت علي 
واشكرك من كل قلبي على دقة ملاحظتك  :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

تنبيه فرصة الباوند/ين ملغيه بسبب غلط فني وشكرا

----------


## splash

> معقوله انا عملت ايه 
> صدقت اخي العزيز مدري كيف فاتت علي 
> واشكرك من كل قلبي على دقة ملاحظتك

 صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ(دحومي ليش فاتح الربع اساسا  :Regular Smile:  )ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادو  ه

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

والله ونعم الاستراتيجيات بارك الله  فيك اخويا الغالي حسام ليكويد والعزيز الطيب سبلاش وباقي القائمين على الموضوع فعلا موضوع ولا اروع وما اعمل به بالحساب قريب منه ولابد عند تطبيقها مثل باقي التعامل مع الفوركس موت قلبك تكسب دهب والله الموفق ويزيدكم بسطا في العلم   وتفضلوا بقبول باقي الاحترام والمودة والتقدير وعليهم شويا فطير يستاهل تمكم شباب تفضل سبلاش  :Regular Smile:   ونشوفكم بالف خير

----------


## aa123

*الا خالكريم سبلاش*  
هل هناك فرصة قادمة على اليورو ين حيث تم كسر ترند والتقاطع يقترب للتحقق 
ارجو التأكد ولك الشكر

----------


## splash

> *الا خالكريم سبلاش*  
> هل هناك فرصة قادمة على اليورو ين حيث تم كسر ترند والتقاطع يقترب للتحقق 
> ارجو التأكد ولك الشكر

 حياك الله  انتظر التقاطع ثم ابحث عن افضل واقرب ترند للتقاطع

----------


## ابو عبد الله

:A015:   شباب ما رايكم في الفرصة دي  باذن الله راح تكون فرصة جيدة لونق فقط ينقصنا التقاطع

----------


## splash

> شباب ما رايكم في الفرصة دي  باذن الله راح تكون فرصة جيدة لونق فقط ينقصنا التقاطع

 حيالله ابو عبدالله  الترند ثنائي الشمعات   الشموع المتجمعة لا يعتد بها حسب كلا اخونا ليكويد والتجربة ايضا يعني انا ما اقول لك شرط قمم او قيعان ولكن اقرب الى ذلك   وحقيقة من التجربة اجد ان الشمعة الوسطية هي فقط التي يجب ان تكون قمة او قاع اما اول شمعة واخر شمعة لايهم المهم شمعة تلامس الترند   ضع هذا الشي في اعتبارك وحاول تقارن مع الشارتات المرفقة     :A012:

----------


## splash

عفوا قطع الاتصال

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى هذه فرصه اليورو ين والله اعلم
تم كسر الترند
زاويته مقبوله
ومنتظرين تقاطع الموفنج ان شاء الله 
والله ولى التوفيق 
حسام العزبى

----------


## المتوكل

*ما رأيك أخي سبلاش فى هذا الشارت تم الدخول بعد أفتتاح شمعة جديده بعد الكسر ... تعليقك طال عمرك*    
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

----------


## splash

> *ما رأيك أخي سبلاش فى هذا الشارت تم الدخول بعد أفتتاح شمعة جديده بعد الكسر ... تعليقك طال عمرك*

 ومن قال   الترند شمعتين فقط   ارجع للرد الفوق ولا عليك امر بتفهم قصدي

----------


## المتوكل

*أستاذ سبلاش هذا الترند يلامس ثلاث شمعات كما أرى ... يمكن العتب على النظر* :Big Grin:

----------


## splash

> *أستاذ سبلاش هذا الترند يلامس ثلاث شمعات كما أرى ... يمكن العتب على النظر* 
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

 هذا ما قصدته وتعمدت التعديل على نفس الشارت المرفق منك   الشمعتان المتجاورتان لا تحسبان كشمعتين  بل ولو كانو خمس متجاورات نحسبهم شمعة   واعيد فضلا لا امرا راجع الرد اعلاه على الاخ ابو عبدالله يتضح لك القصد    :A012:

----------


## splash

هل تحديد المصير مع الشمعة القادمة   اول اخبار الغد على الين 9:00

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تحديد المصير مع الشمعة القادمة     اول اخبار الغد على الين 9:00

 يا هلا يا غالى تعرف انى كنت هفتح موضوع جديد مخصوص عشان اليورو ين  شوف هذا الاختلاف من شركة واحدة وقولى رايك مع العلم انه اصلا فى قناة صاعدة على الاربع ساعات وهو بالقرب من الحد السفلى للقناة يعنى بمعنى اخر نرى انه سيكون صعود حسب القناة او لا سمح الله الاخبار تأثر عليه ويكسر هذه القناة الصاعدة من 28 مارس 2006  عموما شوف الاتى التوصية من طومسون التابع لشركة FXCM هو البيع من 143.28 والهدف 141.70 والاستوب 143.85 ومرفقة بالصورة   وكذلك التحليل من موقع FXCMTR التابع ايضا لشركة FXCM يقول بالدخول شراء والهدف 144.13  :75 75:   :EEK!:

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
بناء على مناقشه دارت فى الغرفه ومزيدآ من تبادل الاراء 
فهذا شارت الدولار كندى للمناقشه وليس كفرصه لانه خارج 
المجموعه المحدده  
وتقبلوا تحياتى 
حسام العزلى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 
اخوانى هذه فرصه النيوزلندى دولار والله اعلم   :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

انا نزلت المفل تبع الترند المكسور بس مش عارف كيف احوله علي الميتا ترد الله يوفقكم حدا يدلني ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

اخوي DUBAI_IM   مساءك الله بالخير   الوضع بسيط اذهب الى اول مشاركة في هذا المتصفح  وتبع الخطوات اول باول وسوف تصل الى طريقة صحيحة  ولا تنسى تعطيني توصية عندما تطبقها بطريقة صحيحة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

شباب انا جدا متابع  لهذه الاستراتيجية وانا الاحض الان دخول على   يورو دولار   1.2120   والله اعلم لكن انا بصراحة مااعرف انزل الشارت اتمنى من احد الاخوة يشوفه ويعطينا خبر

----------


## alhamd

> شباب انا جدا متابع لهذه الاستراتيجية وانا الاحض الان دخول على    يورو دولار 1.2120 والله اعلم لكن انا بصراحة مااعرف انزل الشارت اتمنى من احد الاخوة يشوفه ويعطينا خبر

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل خاطر 
لم تذكر انت واخده شورت ام لونج ؟
عمومآ انه لم يكسر الترند حتى الان وفى حاله كسره سنأخذه لونج ان شاء الله والله اعلم 
وياريت تتفضل وتدخل معنا الغرفه وهناك كلنا نتناقش فى الازواج
لمزيد من التعلم واكتساب الخبره المطلوبه  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## خاطر

الله يعطيك العافية ياحسام لكن غرفة البال توك دورتها بشتى الطرق ولم اجدها ياليت تدلني عليها    وياليت ياحسام تنزل لي شارت اليورو دولار الان عشان اعرف انا اخطيت وين لانه عندي كسر الترند ولك الدعاء

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> شباب انا جدا متابع  لهذه الاستراتيجية وانا الاحض الان دخول على   يورو دولار   1.2120   والله اعلم لكن انا بصراحة مااعرف انزل الشارت اتمنى من احد الاخوة يشوفه ويعطينا خبر

 تفضل ياخاطر هذا الموضوع للأخ بحرين وفيه شرح كامل ورائع لطريقة إرفاق الشارت في الموضوع وموفق إن شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?=9841

----------


## samerml22

يا شباب اعلموني اي غرفة تدخلون لكي نرى معكم    ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alhamd

> الله يعطيك العافية ياحسام لكن غرفة البال توك دورتها بشتى الطرق ولم اجدها ياليت تدلني عليها     وياليت ياحسام تنزل لي شارت اليورو دولار الان عشان اعرف انا اخطيت وين لانه عندي كسر الترند ولك الدعاء

  :A006:    :A015:   
اخى الفاضل خاطر
واخى  الفاضل سمير 
اليكم شرح تفصيلى قد قمت به قى صفحه 105 مشاركه 1575 
ليكيفيه الدخول الى غرفه البول توك 
وبخصوص طلبك لارفاق شارت اليورو تفضل اخى مع العلم انه ليس
ترند نموذجى   :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
مبروك اخوانى يورو ين وصل للهدف +40 نقطه ولله الحمد 
اخوانى فى الله  
هذه هى الفرصه المرتقبه للباوند دولار لونج ان شاء الله 
منتظرين التقاطع والكسر املين فى الله التوفيق  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

اخر تحديث للباوند دولار  ننتظر الكسر والتقاطع

----------


## samerml22

لماذا لم تكما حديثك   اخي سبلاش   لقد تم التقاطع ولكن الامر كانه نزول   يا اخوان  ارجو الرد سريعا

----------


## samerml22

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## gameover

الباوند حقق هدفه

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصه في الانتظار 
فرصه على اليورو/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed000

فرصه على اليورو/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
هل اليورو ين اخي الفاضل  dahoomi يتبع الاستراتيجية؟

----------


## sam22

أخواني الكرام 
يجب الانتباه اليوم في اخبار على 2.50 على توقيت السعودية للين

----------


## التاجرفوركس

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصه في الانتظار 
> فرصه على اليورو/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
> تحياتي للجميع

 وانا معك اخي الكريم ولكن على ترند اخر انظر الشارت

----------


## dahoomi

> فرصه على اليورو/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
> هل اليورو ين اخي الفاضل dahoomi يتبع الاستراتيجية؟

 اخي احمد في غرفة البالتوك ممكن نركز على الازواج المطروحه هناك ولكن في المنتدى نحاول نطرح بعض الازواج المجربه في الاستراتيجيه لكي يستفيد الاخوان من الفرص المتاحه وشكرا

----------


## dahoomi

> وانا معك اخي الكريم ولكن على ترند اخر انظر الشارت

  :Good:

----------


## أبو مـــــاهر

يا دحومي شغل المسنجر

----------


## سمير صيام

مبرووووووووك لمن دخل بصفقة النيوزلندى  والى صفقة ناجحة أخرى ان شاء الله

----------


## dahoomi

> مبرووووووووك لمن دخل بصفقة النيوزلندى  والى صفقة ناجحة أخرى ان شاء الله

 2000 مبروووووووك :Regular Smile:  
المره الجايه افتكرني بترند ياستاذ سمير :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> 2000 مبروووووووك 
> المره الجايه افتكرني بترند ياستاذ سمير

 من عنيا هبعتلك اجيبلك شوية مستوردين من اليابان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبد المهيمن

:A006:     أول تجربة لهذه الطريقة أرجو التصحيح  الفرصة شورت على المجنون  من 206.60   بس ما عرفت أحدد الهدف والستوب يا ليت لو دلوني :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبد المهيمن

:A015:    أعتقد شرط momentum غير محقق  :75 75:

----------


## dahoomi

> أول تجربة لهذه الطريقة أرجو التصحيح  الفرصة شورت على المجنون من 206.60   بس ما عرفت أحدد الهدف والستوب يا ليت لو دلوني

 نظرا  لنزول السعر وتكون شمعه طويله يفضل الدخول من منطقة
ال 206.40 وهدفك انشالله 206.00 واستوبك 206.80

----------


## alhamd

> اخي احمد في غرفة البالتوك ممكن نركز على الازواج المطروحه هناك ولكن في المنتدى نحاول نطرح بعض الازواج المجربه في الاستراتيجيه لكي يستفيد الاخوان من الفرص المتاحه وشكرا

  :A006:    :A015:   
اخى الفاضل احمد وداحومى 
زوج اليورو ين من ضمن المجموعه المعمول بها فى الغرفه لانى وجدت صيغه ردك على احمد كأنها لا تتبع للمجموعه
وعمومآ الازواج با احمد المعمول بها فى الغرفه :
يورو دولار - باوند دولار - يورو ين - نيوزلندى دولار 
تقبلوا تحياتى   :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء 
الحقيقه ان كل واحد سعيد لوصول عملياته لاهدافها وهذا من فضل الله 
ولكن اردت الان ان اشارككم فرحتكم بحصر بسيط لموقف الاستراتيجيه 
من بعض العملات ليومى الاثنين والثلاثاء فقط لكى تكون امام الجميع 
وتكون دفعه للجميع جديد وقديم معنا لمزيد من التعلم لاحتراف هذه
الاستراتيجيه الرائعه ( ما شاء الله لا قوه الا بالله ) وبها وبعون الله
يعوض كل خسائره السابقه ان شاء الله 
1- نتائج عمليات تتبع الازواج المتفق عليها فى الغرفه : 
يورو دولار : وصلت للهدف +40  
باوند دولار : وصل للهدف +40  
نيوزلندى دولار : وصل للهدف +40  
يورو ين لونج : وصل للهدف +40  
يورو ين شورت : فى الطريق الى الهدف ان شاء الله( مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار خطوره الدخول بعد كسر الترند بسبب الاخبار) 
2- عمليات خارج الازواج المتفق عليها فى الغرفه : 
استرالى دولار : وصل للهدف +40  
باوند ين : وصل للهدف +50  
دولار فرانك : وصل للهدف +40  
-------------------------- 
اى 290 نقطه + يورو ين فى الطريق اشاء الله 
فى 2 يوم والنتيجه 290 نقطه ولله الحمد وما شاء الله لا قوه الا بالله 
هذه دعوه للأخوان للانضمام الى هذه الاستراتيجيه الممتازه 
وهذه دعوه للاخوان بالدعاء بظهر الغيب للأخ صاحب الاستراتيجيه 
والدعاء للاخ الحبيب والغالى الاخ ليكويد مطورها ومقدمها وشارحها لنا 
بصوره مبسطه واجتماعه معنا عده مرات اسبوعيآ للرد على اسئلتنا  
بكل ود وحب  
ودعوه للاخوه ايضآ بالدعاء للاخ سبلاش ونعم الاخ المسلم موجود فى الغرفه كل يوم من الصباح حتى المساء لمزيد من الايضاح والشرح
ونقل الاخبار وتأثيرها على سير الصفقات  
بارك الله فيهم جميعآ ونتمنى من الله ان يزيدهم علمآ ونورآ وبركه 
أخيكم فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## ضياء

ما شاء الله يا حسام..
ربنا يوفقكم و يبعد عنكم العين ...و أتمنى ممن حققوا أرباحاً بهذه الاستراتيجية ألا ينسوا حق الله فى هذه المكاسب و ان يتبرعوا بجزء منها لأعمال الخير .. و باذن الله هذه التبرعات تكون خير واق لأرباحكم و تزيدها ان شاء الله. 
نذهب للنقطة التالية ..
الحقيقة لم أستطع أن أقرأ جميع المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع ..و لكنى قرأت جزء كبير منها و عندى بعض الاستفسارات  قبل أن أبدأ فى متابعتها.. و أرجو أن يتسع صدرك انت و باقى خبراء الاستراتيجية للاجابة عن هذه الاستفسارات.. و نبدأ بالسؤال التالى أيهما يسبق الآخر؟ الترند ام تقاطع المتوسطات؟
بمعنى ..
1- لو حدث كسر للترند و لكن تقاطع المتوسطات حدث بعد شمعة او اكثر من كسر الترند ... كيف يكون الدخول؟ ام لا ندخل أصلاً؟
2- ماذا لو تقاطع المتوسط ..و لكن كسر الترند حدث بعد عدة شمعات ايضاً ... هل يصلح الدخول؟
3- هل يجب ان يكون حدوث الكسر مع حدوث التقاطع فى نفس الوقت تقريبا للدخول فى الصفقة؟ 
4- ما هو متوسط ظهور الفرص للزوج الواحد كل أسبوع؟
5- هل هناك توقيت معين تقريبا كل يوم تظهر فيه هذه الفرص عادة .. أعنى الفترة الاوربية او الامريكية او الآسيوية ...الخ، أم انها تظهر فى اى وقت و ليس لها وقت مفضل تظهر فيه معظم الفرص عادة؟
6- هل ممكن أن تعطينا النتائج آخر كل أسبوع ...و آخر كل شهر؟ 
أخيرا ... بالطبع أرى ان النتائج مبهرة ..و أعتقد ان ما تحقق فى يومين ..بالنسبة لى يكون كاف جداً لو تحقق على مدار الشهر كله    :Regular Smile:  
 ما شاء الله و الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً .. و انتم أحسنتم العمل ..فكافئكم الله . 
شكرا لك و للكويد و سبلاش و كل من اجتهد و اصاب او اجتهد و اخطأ.

----------


## ضياء

نسيت اطلب منكم طلب أخير ..
أن تطرحوا جميع الفرص فى وقتها هنا فى هذا الموضوع حتى نستطيع متابعتها و تعلمها منكم أولاً بأول ...حيث اننى لسي لدى Paltalk ..و كذلك احيانا قد لا اجد الوقت للدخول ...فيكون طرح الفرص فى المنتدى اسهل و ابقى ... يعنى لو ما استطعنا المتابعه لايف ..على الأقل ممكن نعمل باك تست على الفرصة و ندرسها . 
شكرأً

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    احبائي فرسان الترند  المكسور  هذه فرصه ارها بنظري القاصر قد حققت الشروط   الدخول 86.45 الهدف 86.05 الستوب 86.85   الدخول شورت  واترك لحضراتكم القرار  :Regular Smile:  نسال الله ان يوفقنا

----------


## alhamd

> ما شاء الله يا حسام..
> ربنا يوفقكم و يبعد عنكم العين ...و أتمنى ممن حققوا أرباحاً بهذه الاستراتيجية ألا ينسوا حق الله فى هذه المكاسب و ان يتبرعوا بجزء منها لأعمال الخير .. و باذن الله هذه التبرعات تكون خير واق لأرباحكم و تزيدها ان شاء الله.  أخى ضياء اضم صوتى الى صوتك واتمنى من جميع الاخوه فى كل شهر ان يخرجوا زكاه اموالهم ويتبرعوا بالمزيد فعند الله لا ينقص ولا يضيع وبارك الله فيك 
> نذهب للنقطة التالية ..
> الحقيقة لم أستطع أن أقرأ جميع المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع ..و لكنى قرأت جزء كبير منها و عندى بعض الاستفسارات قبل أن أبدأ فى متابعتها.. و أرجو أن يتسع صدرك انت و باقى خبراء الاستراتيجية للاجابة عن هذه الاستفسارات.. و نبدأ بالسؤال التالى أيهما يسبق الآخر؟ الترند ام تقاطع المتوسطات؟
> بمعنى ..
> 1- لو حدث كسر للترند و لكن تقاطع المتوسطات حدث بعد شمعة او اكثر من كسر الترند ... كيف يكون الدخول؟ ام لا ندخل أصلاً؟
> 2- ماذا لو تقاطع المتوسط ..و لكن كسر الترند حدث بعد عدة شمعات ايضاً ... هل يصلح الدخول؟
> 3- هل يجب ان يكون حدوث الكسر مع حدوث التقاطع فى نفس الوقت تقريبا للدخول فى الصفقة؟  افضل الفرص الممتازه لما تكون شمعه الكسر هى شمعه التقاطع بعدها يفضل التقاطع وبعدها الكسر لتفادى تكون قمه او قاع جديد يرتد من عنده السعر ولكن اذا كان الترند نموذجى وممتاز وحصل كسر اولا ثم التقاطع فممكن الدخول ايضآ ولكن نسبه المخاطره اعلى والله اعلم 
> 4- ما هو متوسط ظهور الفرص للزوج الواحد كل أسبوع؟  لا حكم على السوق اخى الكريم ولكن هناك ايام فيها 4 فرص واحيانآ لا توجد فرص لتزبزب السعر وعمومآ ممكن نقول فى المتوسط فرصه الى اثنين يوميأ والله اعلم 
> ...

 الشكر لله وحده واتمنى من الله ان يقبلنا ويجعلنا من الحامدين الشاكرين  اخى الكريم ضياء اتمنى ان اكون جاوبتك على ما تريد وان كان هناك اسئله اخرى انا وكل الاخوه تحت الامر  مع ارق تحياتى  حسام العزبى

----------


## ضياء

> الشكر لله وحده واتمنى من الله ان يقبلنا ويجعلنا من الحامدين الشاكرين  اخى الكريم ضياء اتمنى ان اكون جاوبتك على ما تريد وان كان هناك اسئله اخرى انا وكل الاخوه تحت الامر  مع ارق تحياتى  حسام العزبى

 كفيت و وفيت على رأى أخواننا فى الخليج  :Regular Smile:  
و باذن الله سأحاول المتابعة معكم قدر استطاعتى و سماح وقتى ..
و رجائى الأخير أن تلفتوا انظارنا لاقتراب فرصة ..و تؤكدوها فى حالة تحققها ...و أن تكون تنويهاتكم هنا فى المنتدى لو ان مافيش عليكم تعب فى الموضوع ده .
و شكراً لك

----------


## رعد الجنوب

ماشاء الله لاقوة إلاّ بالله  
شيء يسر الخاطر فعلا  ... أعجبتني نتائجكم وقبلها أعجبني تعاونكم وأدبكم في الحوار  
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم من واسع فضله وكرمه

----------


## splash

> ما شاء الله يا حسام..
> ربنا يوفقكم و يبعد عنكم العين ...و أتمنى ممن حققوا أرباحاً بهذه الاستراتيجية ألا ينسوا حق الله فى هذه المكاسب و ان يتبرعوا بجزء منها لأعمال الخير .. و باذن الله هذه التبرعات تكون خير واق لأرباحكم و تزيدها ان شاء الله. 
> نذهب للنقطة التالية ..
> الحقيقة لم أستطع أن أقرأ جميع المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع ..و لكنى قرأت جزء كبير منها و عندى بعض الاستفسارات قبل أن أبدأ فى متابعتها.. و أرجو أن يتسع صدرك انت و باقى خبراء الاستراتيجية للاجابة عن هذه الاستفسارات.. و نبدأ بالسؤال التالى أيهما يسبق الآخر؟ الترند ام تقاطع المتوسطات؟
> بمعنى ..
> 1- لو حدث كسر للترند و لكن تقاطع المتوسطات حدث بعد شمعة او اكثر من كسر الترند ... كيف يكون الدخول؟ ام لا ندخل أصلاً؟  شروط الدخول بتحقق جميع الشروط والدخول يكون باكتمال اخر شرط مثلا افتتاح شمعة بعد شمعة الكسر في حال تحقق باقي الشروط او افتتاح شمعة بعد شمعة التقاطع لتاكيد التقاطع وعدم انفراجه ايضا بعد تحقق باقي الشرطين وهكذا ..  
> 3- هل يجب ان يكون حدوث الكسر مع حدوث التقاطع فى نفس الوقت تقريبا للدخول فى الصفقة؟  لا يشترط ولكن يكون كسر نموذجي في هذه الحالة 
> 4- ما هو متوسط ظهور الفرص للزوج الواحد كل أسبوع؟ معدل فرصتين تقريبا بالنسبة لي
> 5- هل هناك توقيت معين تقريبا كل يوم تظهر فيه هذه الفرص عادة .. أعنى الفترة الاوربية او الامريكية او الآسيوية ...الخ، أم انها تظهر فى اى وقت و ليس لها وقت مفضل تظهر فيه معظم الفرص عادة؟ كل فترات السوق تصلح مادام الزوج في حركته الطبيعية ولكن الفترة الاسيوية غير محبذه لانها فترة ركود مما يعني سير الزوج في رينج وقد ينال الاستوب حقه ولكن اذا كانت هناك فرصة مفتوحة لا نغلقها 
> ...

   اهلا بيك يا حبيبنا ضياء وسعداء جدا بانضمام احد اعمدة المنتدى ممن يفيدنا بخبرته ان شاء الله   الرابط ادناه فيه كل ما استجد من ملاحظات طبعا مافيها تطوير ولكن يفيدك جدا باذن الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11995.html  وانا جاهز للزيادة طلباتك اوامر

----------


## splash

جزاك الله اخي الحمد    دائما متسابقين لتقديم المعلومة وصدقني بعد ما كتبت الرد لقيت ردك مشكورا   معلومة اخيرة   زوجين فقط مستبعدين حسب التجربة والاتفاق   الدولار ين   مش محترم الترند  اليورو باوند لانه كثير التذبذب  اخيرا   متوسط الصفقات الناجحة 7 من 10 تقريبا واعتقد انها نسبة عالية   ولكن هي على الزوج نفسه يعني الصفقة الخاسرة بيعوضها باثنين ربح ان شاء الله   لذلك حاولنا تخصيص اربعة ازواج فقط لمحاولة اقتناص كل فرصهم   لانه اشتغلنا على كل الازواج تقريبا ال14 زوج وهنا تقل فرصة التعويض في حالة الخسارة لانشغال العقود بزوج اخر تكون عليه فرصة   ولك مني كل التحية

----------


## ضياء

الف الف شكر يا أخ سبلاش ...
و ما شاء الله عليكم ..لا تتوانوا فى اجابة استفسارات اخوانكم ابداً ..
و ملف الفيديو رائع ...
باذن الله اتابعكم قدر المستطاع .. و لكن اتمنى ان تحققوا رجائى بوضع جميع الفرص التى تشتغلون عليها فى الغرفة ..أن تضعوها هنا فى المنتدى ..بحيث يمكننا المتابعة معكم لايف ايضاً ان شاء الله. 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ابوصقر

فرصة على اليورو ين    :Cool:

----------


## أبو عابد

> الف الف شكر يا أخ سبلاش ...
> و ما شاء الله عليكم ..لا تتوانوا فى اجابة استفسارات اخوانكم ابداً ..
> و ملف الفيديو رائع ...
> باذن الله اتابعكم قدر المستطاع .. و لكن اتمنى ان تحققوا رجائى بوضع جميع الفرص التى تشتغلون عليها فى الغرفة ..أن تضعوها هنا فى المنتدى ..بحيث يمكننا المتابعة معكم لايف ايضاً ان شاء الله. 
> جزاكم الله كل خير

 أضم صوتي إلى صوتك أخي العزيز
اتمنى ان تحققوا رجائى بوضع جميع الفرص التى تشتغلون عليها فى الغرفة ..أن تضعوها هنا فى المنتدى ..بحيث يمكننا المتابعة معكم :A012:

----------


## RMA

ماشاء الله عليك يابو صقر ومبروك عليك المجنون

----------


## hadi75m

> أضم صوتي إلى صوتك أخي العزيز
> اتمنى ان تحققوا رجائى بوضع جميع الفرص التى تشتغلون عليها فى الغرفة ..أن تضعوها هنا فى المنتدى ..بحيث يمكننا المتابعة معكم

 واضم صوتكى اليكم حيث دخلت غرفه البال تك ولكننى لم استطع المشاركه نظرا لاننى لا استطيع تغيير لغه البال تك حيث عندما اكتب باللغه العربيه تأتى حروف شبيهه باللغه الصينيه او لغه غير مقروءه وكذلك ما يكتب ممن بالغرفه  ولكى يستفيد الجميع

----------


## splash

باذن الله يا جماعة الفرص اساسا توضع هنا وسنجتهد اكثر باذن الله حتى النقاشات التي تدور في الغرفة تكون شارتاتها هنا    يعني مسوينه مركز تحميل  :47 47:   لا يسمعني طلال  لا والله بالعكس التوثيق مفيد جدا ولا يخفيكم بعد هذه المدة في الاستراتيجية انني كل فترة واخرى ارجع اقرا من اول موضوع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alhamd

> جزاك الله اخي الحمد      دائما متسابقين لتقديم المعلومة وصدقني بعد ما كتبت الرد لقيت ردك مشكورا

  :A006:    :A015:  
اخى الفاضل سبلاش 
بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب واللهم يجعلنا دائمآ من السباقين فى الخيرات 
وايضآ فى مشاركتك قد قمت بأضافه معلومات قيمه ليستفيد منها الجميع 
ان شاء الله دائمآ وابدآ للامام ومن نجاح الى نجاح 
مع أرق تحياتى 
أخيك فى الله
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:     :A015:   
اخوانى الاعزاء 
بناءآ على رغبه الكثير من الاخوه بوضع بعض نماذج للشارت ليست فرص للدخول
ولكن للبحث والتعلم والنقاش فأليكم شارت :
1- استرالى دولار نموذج لمحاوله كسر الترند الصاعد للدخول شورت
بعد اكتمال الشروط ( الكسر والتقاطع) والمومنتم جاهز
2- دولار كندى نموذج لمحاوله كسر ترند هابط للدخول لونج بعد اكتمال
الشروط ( كسر وتقاطع ) والمومنتم جاهز  والله اعلم
واكرر هذه نماذج للترندات اتمنى ان تكون صحيحه ونستفيد منها جميعآ
فى طريقه رسمها وكيفيه انتظار الفرصه وليست دعوه لدخول هذه الصفقات لانها خارج مجموعه الغرفه   :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## ابوصقر

> فرصة على اليورو ين

 45 نقطة الى الآن   :Cool:

----------


## أبو عابد

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
لاحظوا الدولار ين 
كمل الشروط ايش رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو عابد

بسم الله
دخول شراء دولار ين : 118.45 
الهدف : 118.85أو زيادة .
الاستوب : 118.05
والله ولي التوفيق،،،،،

----------


## تيمون

:A006:   اخواني السلام عليكم و رحمةالله و بركاته  
لدي اضافة بسيطة بهدف زيادة فاعلية هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة :  المشكلة  :Frown: توقيت الدخول)  اغلب المتعاملون في هذه الاستراتيجية يدخلون و السعر بعيد بنقاط قليلة من 8-13 نقطة تقريبا عن خط الموفينج افريج 9 وتجد اكثرنا يدخل مثلا شراء وبعد عملية الشراء نجد ان السعر تحرك الى اسفل 8-10 نقاط فلماذا لا نستفيد من هذه النقاط المفقودة  الحل : وجدت ان اضافة مؤشر R S I بقترة رقم (3) يحسم لدينا مشكلة التوقيت و يمكننا من الاستفادة من النقاط المفقودة  الطريقة: اضافة مؤشر RSI الفترة رقم 3 وتحديد مستويات على المؤشر ب 80 و 20 فاذا طلع المؤشر فوق الثمانين اي انه تشبع شراء و لا بد له ان يرجع ولو ل 8-10 نقاط واذا  نزل المؤشر الى تحت العشرين فلابد له ان يرتفع ولو ل 8-10 نقاط  وبالتالي نكون قد استفدنا من هذه النقاط المفقودة   و بالنظر الى المثال ادناه تم الدخول الى لونق على الباوند مع افتتاح الشمعة الثانيةبسعر 1.7466 و بالشمعة التالية نزل السعر الى 1.7450وبالتالي نكون خسرنا 15 نقطة   بانتظار ارائكم للاستفادة و الافادة ,,,,,,   دمتم بود

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

> بسم الله
> دخول شراء دولار ين : 118.45 
> الهدف : 118.85أو زيادة .
> الاستوب : 118.05
> والله ولي التوفيق،،،،،

 أخي الكريم الدولار ين خارج استراتيجية الترند المكسور لتذبذبة وعدم التزامه كما اخبرنا اخينا ليكويد فارجو الحذر

----------


## splash

EUR/USD SHORT  1.2108  يجب توضح سبب الدخول الان الكسر تم ولكن بسبب اخبار وشمعة ليموزين فامامنا احد خيارين   1- عدم الدخول  2- انتظار عودة السعر لخط الموفينج وعدم ظهور بوادر ارتداد   مع انه فاتنا ناخذه من فوق عند خط 9 ولكن بصراحة الفرصة نموذجية ما حبيت افوتها

----------


## تيمون

اخواني خبراء الاسترايجية ارجوالتعليق على اخر مشاركة في صفحة 129 ليتم الفائدة للجميع

----------


## splash

> اخواني خبراء الاسترايجية ارجوالتعليق على اخر مشاركة في صفحة 129 ليتم الفائدة للجميع

   حياك اخي تيمون   كنت انتظر احد يرد ولكن اعتقد الكل يرفض اضافة شي عليها مو لان العمدة ليكويد قال ... بل لانها مجربة لمدة 5 سنوات مو على الفوركس بس بل على الاسهم والفيوتشر ايضا   والمشكلة مثل ما تفضلت في  الدخول مع انه واضح واعتقد مثل فرصة اليورو السابقة (يمكن مراجعة اخر رد لي قبل هذه المشاركة بالاعلى ) هي الوحيدة التي يكون فيها اشكال في توقيت الدخول وقت وضحت مع انه كان المفروض الدخول فيها من اعلى قليلا ونفسها ستجدها على الباوند امس لونق ولكن فاتت علي    همسة : عن نفسي واقولها لك بكل صراحة لك فقط اني متفلسف للاسف في الدخول غير اللي اطرحه في المنتدى او الغرفة للاسف عسى ربي يهديني

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

الاخ تيمون انا اوفاقك علي ان يقوم كل مستثمر في هذا السوق بالاستفاده قدر الامكان من المؤشرات وغيرها وجزاك الله خير علي لفت نظر الاخوه ومعلومتك ممتازه واليك المؤشر مع ملاحظة ان يجب ان تضع كذا ترند لتتمكن من اخذ قرار صائب قدر الامكان لتفادي الارتداد الذي لفت نظرنا عليه واليك الباوند الذي رسمته انت ومكان الدخول الذي رسمته انا ومكان الدخول ولك جزيل الشكر .

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:    الاخ الفاضل واستاذنا ليكويد اخونا العزيزوالقدير سبلاش اخوانى الاعزاء فى هذا المنتدى وزملائى فى استراتيجيه وغرفه الترند المكسور  الحقيقه انى ترددت كثيرآ قبل كتابه هذه السطور ولكن استخرت الله وتوكلت عليه ويعلم الله ان هدفى الاول والاخير مصلحه الاخوه ومصلحه كل من خسر الكثير قبل استخدام هذه الاستراتيجيه ومصلحه الاخوه الجددعليها لقد تم الاسبوع الماضى فى اجتماع عائلى فى الغرفه بحضور الاخ ليكويد وسبلاش واكثر من 55 شخص ووصلنا الى تحديد عدد الازواج المتعامل بها الى 4 ازواج وكانت وما زالت هناك الرغبه فى جعلها زوج واحد او اثنين وكان الهدف منها التركيز فى تعويص الخساره لا قدر الله وتوفير عناء البحث فى الازواج  ولكن تسمحولى بديموقراطيه حقيقيه وبصراحه شديده ان اكتب عن نتائج وسلبيات هذا القرار من خلال اسبوع متاجره وطبعآ هذا من وجهه نظرى فقط :  -1هروب عدد كبير من الاخوه لوجود فائض ضخم من الوقت وذلك للبحث عن استراتيجيات اخرى  -2على يدى عدد لا بأس به دخل عمليات بطرق اخرى وخسر ما كسبه بطريقتنا الترندالمكسور لجلوسه فتره طويله منتظر فرصه على عدد قليل من الازواج وهم معنا فى الغرفه  -3والاهم من هذا كله ممنوع التحدث على الفرص بالترند المكسور على اى زوج من الازواج الاخرى وذلك احترامآ لقواعد الغرفه  كانت النتيجه قله خبره وقله ممارسه واصبح عدد المتواجدين فى الغرفه من 10 الى 20 شخص وكانوا قبل القرار 55 واكثر اى خسرنا اكثر من 60% من الاخوه وهم فى امس الاحتياج الى استراتيجيه ناجحه واصبح الكلام فقط على الخاص وفى السروكثير من الحوار بينهم تحول الى هزار وضحك من كثره الوقت المنتظرلتحقق الشروط على ازواج قليله فالوضع السابق كان كثييييييييييير من العمل يتخلله قليل من المداعبات لتخفيف حده التوتروالارهاق ولكن الان الوضع معكوس هناك الكثير من المداعبات يتخللها قليل من العمل والمناقشه  -4اليوم وفى الفتره الامريكيه وجدت الاخوه يتكلموا على لونج لليورو من هنا وشورت من هناك منهم الجدد بالرغم من وجود فرص على الترند المكسور ولكن فى ازواج اخرى خارج القواعد مثل الكندى طبعآ هذه نتيجه طبيعيه فرص امامهم على الترند المكسورولا يستطيعوا اخذها فلا بد من البحث عن شراء اليورو من اماكن وبيع من اماكن والنتيجه خسائر  -5 لا نستطيع وضع شرتات عن الفرص فى المنتدى الا فى 4 ازواج وكانت النتيجه قله المعروض للتعلم والمناقشه للاستفاده   ----- الحقيقه اناوضعت فى موقف فى منتهى السوء انا اعمل على 8 ازواج وضعتهم فى شاشه واحده ومركز فيهم جدآ ولا افكر ولا اعمل الا بالترند المكسور والنتيجه دخول عمليات من فضل الله كلها رابحه ولا استطيع ان اقول كلمه لاخوانى لاساعدهم يسألونى فى الغرفه ولا ارد سوى لا – ممنوع - قوانين الغرفه  قوانين الغرفه  ماهذا؟          ولماذا؟  كلهم منتظرين فرصه وانا ومن فضل الله فى عمليتين وفى طريقهم للهدف وثانى يوم كذلك وثالث يوم كذلك والاخوه يبحثون عن عقد واحد ومنتظرين الفرصه الا من سألنى على الخاص فأنا ولله الحمد لا اكذب واقول له انا دخلت فى كذا ومن كذا فى السر مثل الحراميه واللصوص والعياذ بالله وانا متأكد تمام التأكد ان كل الاخوه المتمرسبن فى الاستراتيجيه داخلين هذه الازواج والضحيه هوالعضو الجديد قله معلومه وقله ارشاد كذلك قله فرص للدخول وتعويض خسائره  6- واخيرأ اذا كنتم من خبرتكم الطويله تستطيع الدخول ب 10% فى عمله واحده فنحن غير مؤهلين لذلك على الاقل نفسيآ بمعنى اوضح:  اقصى عدد من الفرص وجدته حتى الان هو فتح 3 عمليات فى وقت متقارب من 8 ازواج ولذلك تم تقسيم نسبه رأس المال الى 3% لكل فرصه وبذلك اكون اكثر امانآ وراحه وافضل من دخولى ب 10 % فى عمليه واحده مش حانام الليل ولن استطيع واعتقد ان مثلى كثير  ملخص ما اريد ان اقوله:  1- الاستراتيجيه صالحه لكل الازواج من فضل الله فدعونا نعمل فى 8 منهم وهم الازواج اكثرهم احترامآ للاستراتيجيه والاسبريد لهم قليل حتى 7نقاط وهم فى رأى المتواضع :  يورو دولار ( دولار فرانك ايهما له افضل ترند )- باوند دولار- – استرالى دولار -نيوزلندى دولار – يورو ين - باوند ين – دولار كندى – يورو فرانك   والله اعلم  2-فتحت هذه الغرفه للتعليم والمناقشه فدعونا نناقش هذه الازواج فى الغرفه ووضع الشارتس فى المنتدى بحريه وفتح كافه انواع المناقشات اما الدخول فمتروك لكل متاجر وتفكيره وطريقته فى اداره رأس ماله  3-انا لن استطيع اغلاق فمى عن الارشاد وعينى عن الفرص ومساعده من يسأل عن اىزوج مهما كان واصبحت فى حيره احترام القواعد ام سداد الدين وانا اعتبر هذا دين فى رقبتى تعلمت منكم ولابد من سداد الدين وهذا امر من الله عز وجل مساعده الاخوه فى الله بكل ما وهبنى الله من قوه  4-تستطيعوا اخذ راى الأخوه كتابى وليس شفوى ويكون ذلك فى المنتدى على ما ذكرت سالفآ وهذه ستكون قمه الديموقراطيه التى عمل بها رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فى السلم والحرب  ارجوا ان لااكون قد اطلت عليكم وقبول اعتذارى على ذلك  وأخيرآ الغرفه غرفتكم وانا يشهد الله كنت صادقآ فى كل كلمه قلتها والمقصد منها خدمه اخوانى والمصلحه العامه من رؤيتى والامر متروك لكم خذوا قراركم كما ترون اما انا فالحمد لله ارتحت نفسيآ بعد مكاتبتى هذه
واتمنى منك اخى سبلاش عرض الامر على الاخ ليكويد  ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد  ومنتظر ردكم الكريم    :A012: اخيكم فى الله حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

جزاك الله خير اخي حسام على ردك وعلى ملاحظتك التي قد تكون خفيت علينا فالمسلم مراة اخوه المسلم   لا نريد ان تكون قوانين الغرفة سوى خادمة لاعضائها ومرتاديها ومادام الوضع كما ذكرت فلكم القرار ويكون العمل على ماترونه من ازواج ولنقل كل الازواج باستثناء الدولار ين  -  اليورو باوند لاسبابهم المذكورة سابقا  لست من يعطي قرار ولكن عن نفسي موافق واقول لكم عن راي ليكويد مسبقا لانه لم يمانع التخصيص ولكن لم يفرضه اضافة الا انه غير متواجد هذه الايام فاعتبره موافق الى ان ياتي وليسامحني ان تعديت على خصوصية رايه ولكن تلبية لرغباتكم   ولكن حبيت التنبيه لسبب التخصيص   1- الاستراتيجية محدودة النقاط 40 استوب وهدف وازواج يصل سبريدها الى 15 نقطة   2-الاستراتيجية ولله الحمد متوسط نسبة نجاحها 7 من 10 عمليات باذن الله ولكن على الزوج   فاذا كنا نستخدم ادارة مالية  بطريقة لاستغلال كل الازواج  فما الضرر   ولكم القرار

----------


## amir

> الاخ الفاضل واستاذنا ليكويد اخونا العزيزوالقدير سبلاش اخوانى الاعزاء فى هذا المنتدى وزملائى فى استراتيجيه وغرفه الترند المكسور  الحقيقه انى ترددت كثيرآ قبل كتابه هذه السطور ولكن استخرت الله وتوكلت عليه ويعلم الله ان هدفى الاول والاخير مصلحه الاخوه ومصلحه كل من خسر الكثير قبل استخدام هذه الاستراتيجيه ومصلحه الاخوه الجددعليها لقد تم الاسبوع الماضى فى اجتماع عائلى فى الغرفه بحضور الاخ ليكويد وسبلاش واكثر من 55 شخص ووصلنا الى تحديد عدد الازواج المتعامل بها الى 4 ازواج وكانت وما زالت هناك الرغبه فى جعلها زوج واحد او اثنين وكان الهدف منها التركيز فى تعويص الخساره لا قدر الله وتوفير عناء البحث فى الازواج  ولكن تسمحولى بديموقراطيه حقيقيه وبصراحه شديده ان اكتب عن نتائج وسلبيات هذا القرار من خلال اسبوع متاجره وطبعآ هذا من وجهه نظرى فقط :  -1هروب عدد كبير من الاخوه لوجود فائض ضخم من الوقت وذلك للبحث عن استراتيجيات اخرى  -2على يدى عدد لا بأس به دخل عمليات بطرق اخرى وخسر ما كسبه بطريقتنا الترندالمكسور لجلوسه فتره طويله منتظر فرصه على عدد قليل من الازواج وهم معنا فى الغرفه  -3والاهم من هذا كله ممنوع التحدث على الفرص بالترند المكسور على اى زوج من الازواج الاخرى وذلك احترامآ لقواعد الغرفه  كانت النتيجه قله خبره وقله ممارسه واصبح عدد المتواجدين فى الغرفه من 10 الى 20 شخص وكانوا قبل القرار 55 واكثر اى خسرنا اكثر من 60% من الاخوه وهم فى امس الاحتياج الى استراتيجيه ناجحه واصبح الكلام فقط على الخاص وفى السروكثير من الحوار بينهم تحول الى هزار وضحك من كثره الوقت المنتظرلتحقق الشروط على ازواج قليله فالوضع السابق كان كثييييييييييير من العمل يتخلله قليل من المداعبات لتخفيف حده التوتروالارهاق ولكن الان الوضع معكوس هناك الكثير من المداعبات يتخللها قليل من العمل والمناقشه  -4اليوم وفى الفتره الامريكيه وجدت الاخوه يتكلموا على لونج لليورو من هنا وشورت من هناك منهم الجدد بالرغم من وجود فرص على الترند المكسور ولكن فى ازواج اخرى خارج القواعد مثل الكندى طبعآ هذه نتيجه طبيعيه فرص امامهم على الترند المكسورولا يستطيعوا اخذها فلا بد من البحث عن شراء اليورو من اماكن وبيع من اماكن والنتيجه خسائر  -5 لا نستطيع وضع شرتات عن الفرص فى المنتدى الا فى 4 ازواج وكانت النتيجه قله المعروض للتعلم والمناقشه للاستفاده   ----- الحقيقه اناوضعت فى موقف فى منتهى السوء انا اعمل على 8 ازواج وضعتهم فى شاشه واحده ومركز فيهم جدآ ولا افكر ولا اعمل الا بالترند المكسور والنتيجه دخول عمليات من فضل الله كلها رابحه ولا استطيع ان اقول كلمه لاخوانى لاساعدهم يسألونى فى الغرفه ولا ارد سوى لا – ممنوع - قوانين الغرفه قوانين الغرفه  ماهذا؟ ولماذا؟  كلهم منتظرين فرصه وانا ومن فضل الله فى عمليتين وفى طريقهم للهدف وثانى يوم كذلك وثالث يوم كذلك والاخوه يبحثون عن عقد واحد ومنتظرين الفرصه الا من سألنى على الخاص فأنا ولله الحمد لا اكذب واقول له انا دخلت فى كذا ومن كذا فى السر مثل الحراميه واللصوص والعياذ بالله وانا متأكد تمام التأكد ان كل الاخوه المتمرسبن فى الاستراتيجيه داخلين هذه الازواج والضحيه هوالعضو الجديد قله معلومه وقله ارشاد كذلك قله فرص للدخول وتعويض خسائره  6- واخيرأ اذا كنتم من خبرتكم الطويله تستطيع الدخول ب 10% فى عمله واحده فنحن غير مؤهلين لذلك على الاقل نفسيآ بمعنى اوضح:  اقصى عدد من الفرص وجدته حتى الان هو فتح 3 عمليات فى وقت متقارب من 8 ازواج ولذلك تم تقسيم نسبه رأس المال الى 3% لكل فرصه وبذلك اكون اكثر امانآ وراحه وافضل من دخولى ب 10 % فى عمليه واحده مش حانام الليل ولن استطيع واعتقد ان مثلى كثير  ملخص ما اريد ان اقوله:  1- الاستراتيجيه صالحه لكل الازواج من فضل الله فدعونا نعمل فى 8 منهم وهم الازواج اكثرهم احترامآ للاستراتيجيه والاسبريد لهم قليل حتى 7نقاط وهم فى رأى المتواضع :  يورو دولار ( دولار فرانك ايهما له افضل ترند )- باوند دولار- – استرالى دولار -نيوزلندى دولار – يورو ين - باوند ين – دولار كندى – يورو فرانك  والله اعلم  2-فتحت هذه الغرفه للتعليم والمناقشه فدعونا نناقش هذه الازواج فى الغرفه ووضع الشارتس فى المنتدى بحريه وفتح كافه انواع المناقشات اما الدخول فمتروك لكل متاجر وتفكيره وطريقته فى اداره رأس ماله  3-انا لن استطيع اغلاق فمى عن الارشاد وعينى عن الفرص ومساعده من يسأل عن اىزوج مهما كان واصبحت فى حيره احترام القواعد ام سداد الدين وانا اعتبر هذا دين فى رقبتى تعلمت منكم ولابد من سداد الدين وهذا امر من الله عز وجل مساعده الاخوه فى الله بكل ما وهبنى الله من قوه  4-تستطيعوا اخذ راى الأخوه كتابى وليس شفوى ويكون ذلك فى المنتدى على ما ذكرت سالفآ وهذه ستكون قمه الديموقراطيه التى عمل بها رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فى السلم والحرب  ارجوا ان لااكون قد اطلت عليكم وقبول اعتذارى على ذلك  وأخيرآ الغرفه غرفتكم وانا يشهد الله كنت صادقآ فى كل كلمه قلتها والمقصد منها خدمه اخوانى والمصلحه العامه من رؤيتى والامر متروك لكم خذوا قراركم كما ترون اما انا فالحمد لله ارتحت نفسيآ بعد مكاتبتى هذه
> واتمنى منك اخى سبلاش عرض الامر على الاخ ليكويد  ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد  ومنتظر ردكم الكريم    
> اخيكم فى الله 
> حسام العزبى

  :015:   :015:   :015:   
احيك وانحني احتراما لك , علي صراحتك الشديدة وعلي حبك لمنفعة الاخرين
تحياتي

----------


## ابوعزالدين

الأخ الفاضل الحمد وجميع الاخوة ... 
اتفق تماما مع اخي الحمد فيما قال  
وعن نفسي وبسبب عدم تمرسي واحترافي للفوركس وبعد قرار التركيز على اربعة ازواج فقط بدأت بمحاولة الاستفادة من استراتيجيتين بالمنتدى احداهما للأخ علاوي وهي باستخدام البايفت والاخرى للاخ محمد 
وكان سبب توجهي لهذه الاستراتيجيات هو امرين 
- الاول: قلة الفرص اليومية بعد القرار الجديد. 
- ثانيا: خوفي من الدخول في ازواج غير متفق عليها من خلال قرائتي لها فقط وبدون المشورة مع الزملاء كي لا اقع بالخسارة. 
ولعل الاخ الحمد وسبلاش وابدو وحاتم يعلمون انني من فترة الى اخرى اشاورهم في فرص للترند المكسور من غير الازواج الأربعة ... 
شخصيا أتمنى ان يعاد النظر بهذا القرار وان ترفع عدد الأزواج المسموح التداول بها بالغرفة 
تحية للأخ الكبير الحمد على حرصه على إخوانه ...

----------


## hadi75m

شكرا للجميع عندى رأى فى هذا الموضوع   طالما ان هناك عدد لابأس به ممن يفهم الاستراتيجيه يتم الابقاء على نفس المنهج وهو تطبيق الاستراتيجيه لاربع ازواج وعند وجود فرصه على غير هذه الازواج يكون عرضها من كلا من الاخوه ليكويد - سبلاش - وحسام ...... فقط  ارجوا ان لا اكون نسيت احد  وبالتالى تعم الفائده على الكل

----------


## alhamd

> جزاك الله خير اخي حسام على ردك وعلى ملاحظتك التي قد تكون خفيت علينا فالمسلم مراة اخوه المسلم   لا نريد ان تكون قوانين الغرفة سوى خادمة لاعضائها ومرتاديها ومادام الوضع كما ذكرت فلكم القرار ويكون العمل على ماترونه من ازواج ولنقل كل الازواج باستثناء الدولار ين - اليورو باوند لاسبابهم المذكورة سابقا  لست من يعطي قرار ولكن عن نفسي موافق واقول لكم عن راي ليكويد مسبقا لانه لم يمانع التخصيص ولكن لم يفرضه اضافة الا انه غير متواجد هذه الايام فاعتبره موافق الى ان ياتي وليسامحني ان تعديت على خصوصية رايه ولكن تلبية لرغباتكم   ولكن حبيت التنبيه لسبب التخصيص   1- الاستراتيجية محدودة النقاط 40 استوب وهدف وازواج يصل سبريدها الى 15 نقطة   2-الاستراتيجية ولله الحمد متوسط نسبة نجاحها 7 من 10 عمليات باذن الله ولكن على الزوج   فاذا كنا نستخدم ادارة مالية بطريقة لاستغلال كل الازواج فما الضرر   ولكم القرار

  :A006:   :A015:  
اشكرك اخى الكريم سبلاش على موقفك وردك 
وهذا ان دل فانما يدل على نبل الاخلاق والاهتمام بمصلحه اخوانه
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
واتمنى من الله ان تزيد الشارتات فى المنتدى وبالتالى النقاش وبالتالى نكتسب المزيد من التعلم والخبره
أمين 
أخيك فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:  
اشكرك اخى امير واخى ابو عوف 
ونتمنى مشاركات منكم وورسم المزيد من الترندات ونتناقش فيها  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

> شكرا للجميع عندى رأى فى هذا الموضوع   طالما ان هناك عدد لابأس به ممن يفهم الاستراتيجيه يتم الابقاء على نفس المنهج وهو تطبيق الاستراتيجيه لاربع ازواج وعند وجود فرصه على غير هذه الازواج يكون عرضها من كلا من الاخوه ليكويد - سبلاش - وحسام ...... فقط  ارجوا ان لا اكون نسيت احد  وبالتالى تعم الفائده على الكل

 شكرا على الثقة التي اوليت اخي هادي   ولكن المشكلة هي ليست في اقتناص الفرص فالحمد لله كما ذكرت اصبح الاغلبية متقن لرسم الترند وهو اهم شي   ولكن المشكلة هي ادارة مالية وانا لدي قناعة تامة اتت من نصح خبرائنا وانقلها اليكم ونفسي اولا الربح لا بكثرة الفرص   كثرة الدخول معناه زيادة نسبة الخسارة قبل الربح هنا مربط الفرس    هذا تعقيب على مشاركتك ولكن نعتبر اننا لبينا رغبة الجميع باتاحة كل الازواج

----------


## ahmed000

الاخوة السهرانين  مومنتم تحت خط ال 100 في انتظار التقاطع والكسر ثم يكون الدخول ان شاء الله شورت  في انتظار التأكيد من الاخوة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء 
هذه فرصه اليورو ين لونج ان شاء الله بعد اكتمال الشروط 
ووجب الحذر من تكون قمه جديده والعبره بالشكل النهائى للترند 
عند التقاطع   والله اعلم  :A012:  
اخيكم فى الله
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم
في رايى ان تقليل الازواج قد قلل من عدد الفرص وظلم الاستراتيجية وان كثرة الازواج قد تربك المتابع وتشتت النقاش في الغرفة كما ان هناك ازواج السبيرد الخاص بها عالي جدا خصوصا وانا لا نعمل الا علي 40 نقطة وفي رايى نعيد النظر في عدد الازواج ونفتح الموضوع من جديد علي الاقل 7 او8 ازواج وانا اقترح ازواج الدولار كلها باستثنا الين واضافةاو ثلاث ازواج او اكثر من الكروسات علي راسها اليورو ين . 
للامانة انا عن نفسي لازلت اعمل بالازواج التى ذكرتها ولم التزم بالاربعة المتفق عليها في الغرفة
والله من ورأ القصد

----------


## splash

فعلا اخي الحمد فرصة اليورو ين جميلة   وهذا الشارت بعد الدخول   للعلم الدخول كان من 143.48   يعني الى الان الفرصة مناسبة   نسال الله ان يوفقنا في صفقاتنا

----------


## splash

USD/CHF  LONG  1.3000   :A012:

----------


## sam22

أخي الكريم سبلاش 
انا دخلت شراء 143.47
الهدف 143.87
الستوب 143.17 
هل الامور تمام هكذا

----------


## splash

> أخي الكريم سبلاش 
> انا دخلت شراء 143.47
> الهدف 143.87
> الستوب 143.17 
> هل الامور تمام هكذا

   مضبوط وموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## المتوكل

> USD/CHF   LONG  1.3000

 *أخي سبلاش من شروط هذه الاستراتيجيه وحسب ما تفضلت وأشرت اليه فى مداخلات سابقه فأنه يلزم الدخول بعد كسر الشمعه للترند وأفتتاح شمعة ساعه جديد لكي يتم الدخول .... وفى هذه التوصيه والشارت الذى تفضلت وأرفقته لانرى أفتتاح شمعة جديده بعد الكسر... أرجوا التوضيح*  *تحياتي*

----------


## splash

> *أخي سبلاش من شروط هذه الاستراتيجيه وحسب ما تفضلت وأشرت اليه فى مداخلات سابقه فأنه يلزم الدخول بعد كسر الشمعه للترند وأفتتاح شمعة ساعه جديد لكي يتم الدخول .... وفى هذه التوصيه والشارت الذى تفضلت وأرفقته لانرى أفتتاح شمعة جديده بعد الكسر... أرجوا التوضيح*  *تحياتي*

 لو دققت بتلقى انه الشمعة فتحت فوق الترند  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوالعزم

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
أول مشاركه في المنتدى :Regular Smile:  بعد اعجابي بلاستراتيجيه 
ماهو الهدف والستوب؟؟؟ للتوصيه السابقه

----------


## almater

:A006:     :A015:   
اخي سبلاش ما رايك في الشارت هل يستحق المتابعه وارجو منك التكرم وتعليق على اى ملاحظه صغيره او كبيره . والله ودي اتقن الترند المكسور ... :51 51:  .
 وجزاك الله خير .    :A012:

----------


## splash

> اخي سبلاش ما رايك في الشارت هل يستحق المتابعه وارجو منك التكرم وتعليق على اى ملاحظه صغيره او كبيره . والله ودي اتقن الترند المكسور ... .
> وجزاك الله خير .

 ممتاز متابعينه من امس ومسهرني الى الصبح الله يتعبه مثل ما تعبني   حاول انك تبحث عنثلاث شمعات يرتكز عليها الترند   وانا دائما احاول البحث عن ترند ينتصفه التقاطع فاما الرسم بعد التقاطع او التوقع مثل ما هوفي الشارت لاحظ مكان الدائرة المظللة

----------


## almater

:A006:     :A015:   
اشكرك اخي سبلاش والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه على الرد  :Good:    والله انك عطيتني الثقه في تحليلي وان شاالله مع الممارسه اتشوفني اضع توصياتي (مع ارفاق الشارت ) لاافيد اخوني في المنتدا.  :Regular Smile:   
وتقبل تحياتي    :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

اظن هذه فرصه لونق لليورو ولكن ننتظر الكسر والتقاطع

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
متابعة 
يورو دولار  
انشاء الله ينكسر الترند وتكون بداية صعود اليورو 
ننتظر بقية الشروط

----------


## التداول

يا اخوان 
ليه العملات تسير في مسار افقي؟  الاسبوع وهذا واللي قبله ممل ممل مافيه تذبذب كبير 
كنا نستفيد من عكس العملات ...الان مادري ليه الضعف في السوق
مافيه شي يشجع كلها متشابهه ... ننتظر فقط اللي يفوز

----------


## عبده المصرى

ياريت تتقبلوا رأى المتواضع وهو نقوم ننام احسن من ان ينام السوق بالمنظر ده،،،،،،،،،

----------


## splash

GBP/USD SHORT  جميع الشروط مكتملة   والكسر نموذجي لانتصاف الكسر مع تقاطع الموفينج   المشكلة الوحيدة هي التذبذب   صراحة ما حاب افوتها ولو انها مغامرة لاني منتظر هالكسر من 4 ايام  :Regular Smile:    دخولي كان اول ما فتح السوق واخذت سعر حلو 1.7528   :A012:

----------


## مجـــــــازف

بالتوفيق ا نشالله
اخوي سبلاش 
وانشالله  تحقق الصفقه هدفها وزياده
وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

بالتوفيق للجميع في هذا الاسبوع
ان شاء الله اسبوع ربح و تتحقق جميع الصفقات 
بالتوفيق للجميع
يعطيكم العافية
تحياتي

----------


## Samba_fx

بالتوفيق للجميع 
والله يجعله اسبوع خير وبركه ويرزقنا فيه

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل اسبلاش 
لا للدخول الفردى انت تعلم ان لك اخوان فى الله وفى الغرفه 
البروكر بتاعهم حيفتح فى المساء فكيف تدخل لوحدك  :Regular Smile:  اضحك معك اخى الحبيب 
 اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فى هذه الصفقه وكل صفقاتك ويوفقنا جميعآ ان شاء الله 
أخيك فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
أخى الفاضل سبلاش 
لى استفسار لديك واتمنى الرد سريعآ 
لكى يصل سعر الباوند الى 1.7528 لابد وان يقطع الموفنج لاعلى 
صحيح لمس الترند ولكن!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
وفى نفس الوقت عندى اليورو مدى اشاره شراء لانه كسر الترند وتقاطع 
الموفنج والمومنتم ايجابى 
ما رأيك اخى الفاضل اليست مغامره فعلآ  وانت لا تحب المغامرات وهل ستأخذ اليورو لونج؟ 
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

كل الشكر على هذا الشعور للاخوان   مجازف    --  بحرين  --- سامبا  -- الحمد        

> أخى الفاضل سبلاش 
> لى استفسار لديك واتمنى الرد سريعآ 
> لكى يصل سعر الباوند الى 1.7528 لابد وان يقطع الموفنج لاعلى 
> صحيح لمس الترند ولكن!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> وفى نفس الوقت عندى اليورو مدى اشاره شراء لانه كسر الترند وتقاطع 
> الموفنج والمومنتم ايجابى 
> ما رأيك اخى الفاضل اليست مغامره فعلآ وانت لا تحب المغامرات وهل ستأخذ اليورو لونج؟ 
> حسام العزبى

 فعلا وهذا ما حدث اخي الحمد   تقاطع عكسي واصلا هي مغامرة  عشان كذه ما اشركت فيها احد ولم تضع في البانر في الغرفة   ولكن لحقت واخذت الفرنك ايضا شورت وايضا نموذجي  :75 75:   :Regular Smile:    يعني كده هي هي   بس ربك قادر انه الاثنين يجيبوا الهدف   بصراحة السوق غريب غير موضوع التذبذب   قبل الافتتاح الباوند معطي شورت واليورو صديقه المقرب معطي لونق  :75 75:   عجــــــــب  نسال الله التوفيق

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:    
مساك الله بالخيرات يا محمد  
بالنسبه للباوند لا تخاف عنده مقاومه قويه عند7563  وبعدين المفترض انه يرتد ل 7513 علي الاقل لتغطيه الفجوه 
بالنسبه للفرنك انا مش عارف  انتا داخل علي كام بس لو ربحان حاول تخرج عشان في فجوه لازم يطلع يخطيها 
مش عارف ايه حكايه الفجوات النهارده 
انا عن نفسي حكون بره السوق لحد ما تبان الاتجاهات ....
وبالتوفيق اخي      :A012:

----------


## splash

> مساك الله بالخيرات يا محمد  
> بالنسبه للباوند لا تخاف عنده مقاومه قويه عند7563 وبعدين المفترض انه يرتد ل 7513 علي الاقل لتغطيه الفجوه 
> بالنسبه للفرنك انا مش عارف انتا داخل علي كام بس لو ربحان حاول تخرج عشان في فجوه لازم يطلع يخطيها 
> مش عارف ايه حكايه الفجوات النهارده 
> انا عن نفسي حكون بره السوق لحد ما تبان الاتجاهات ....
> وبالتوفيق اخي

    ما لحقتش علي يا حبيبي يا حكيم   انا دخلت اكتب اني طلعت من الباوند بسبب الالتزام بالتقاطع العكسي لقيت ردك   يللا معوض خير

----------


## Patch

*سلام عليكم*   للسهرانين  USD/CAD  شورت 1.1481
اذا في اي تعليق او غلط افيدوني

----------


## RMA

في ما ارى الترند غير مضبوط ولا يدعمه ترند على ثلاث شمعات

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:    الترند مظبوط كده والفرصه نموزجيه بس الدخول من 1485 نقطه كسر الترند وما يدعم هذه النقطه  مستوي 61% فايبو علي الديلي الي حيشتغل معانا مقاومه الان     :A012:

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء اعتقد هذه فرصه طيبه على اليورو فرانك 
لونج 1.5724 والله اعلم :A012:  
أخيكم فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## سمير صيام

اخوانى نرجو مراجعة اليورو ين وأنتظار الكسر والتقاطع للمجنون  تحياتى

----------


## splash

> كل الشكر على هذا الشعور للاخوان    مجازف -- بحرين --- سامبا -- الحمد           فعلا وهذا ما حدث اخي الحمد   تقاطع عكسي واصلا هي مغامرة عشان كذه ما اشركت فيها احد ولم تضع في البانر في الغرفة   ولكن لحقت واخذت الفرنك ايضا شورت وايضا نموذجي     يعني كده هي هي   بس ربك قادر انه الاثنين يجيبوا الهدف   بصراحة السوق غريب غير موضوع التذبذب   قبل الافتتاح الباوند معطي شورت واليورو صديقه المقرب معطي لونق  عجــــــــب  نسال الله التوفيق

 هذه دعواتكم اخواني   ولله الحمد تحقق الهدف على الفرنك وعوضنا 20 - من الباوند وزيادة عليها ربح

----------


## splash

> بالنسبه للفرنك انا مش عارف انتا داخل علي كام بس لو ربحان حاول تخرج عشان في فجوه لازم يطلع يخطيها 
> مش عارف ايه حكايه الفجوات النهارده

 هلا بيك اخي حكيم والله سترها معانا   حبيت اوضح لك حاجة صغيرة بالنسبة للفجوات التي تحدث مع افتتاح السوق غالبا ما تكون نتيجة تاخر الشركة في الافتتاح ويكون السعر تحرك من قبل شركات سبقتها في الافتتاح فلا نعتد بها على انها فجوة سعرية   لانه مثل ما انت قلت الفجوة لا بد للسعر ان يعود ويملؤها  ولك الف شكر

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> هلا بيك اخي حكيم والله سترها معانا     حبيت اوضح لك حاجة صغيرة بالنسبة للفجوات التي تحدث مع افتتاح السوق غالبا ما تكون نتيجة تاخر الشركة في الافتتاح ويكون السعر تحرك من قبل شركات سبقتها في الافتتاح فلا نعتد بها على انها فجوة سعرية   لانه مثل ما انت قلت الفجوة لا بد للسعر ان يعود ويملؤها   ولك الف شكر

     
 كلام منطقي جدا ..... 
مشكور اخي علي التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## splash

وهذه سوينقية ابو الدراهم ماشاء الله عليه   فاتنا الدخول مع شمعة اليوم ولكن نشوف الاوضاع قدام ممكن يكون فيها دخول حلو

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهذه سوينقية ابو الدراهم ماشاء الله عليه    فاتنا الدخول مع شمعة اليوم ولكن نشوف الاوضاع قدام ممكن يكون فيها دخول حلو

 اهلا اخى محمد  الدخول المفترض انه لم يفوتنا لسبب ان الكسر تم بشمعة اليوم وبالتالى فالدخول سيكون مع شمعة الغد حسب الطريقة وطبعا لا انصح بالدخول من فتح الشمعة ولكن من نقطة قريبة من موفنج 9 لان قد ينزل لاختبار الترند المكسور غدا فالحذر من ذلك  تحياتى

----------


## splash

> اهلا اخى محمد  الدخول المفترض انه لم يفوتنا لسبب ان الكسر تم بشمعة اليوم وبالتالى فالدخول سيكون مع شمعة الغد حسب الطريقة وطبعا لا انصح بالدخول من فتح الشمعة ولكن من نقطة قريبة من موفنج 9 لان قد ينزل لاختبار الترند المكسور غدا فالحذر من ذلك  تحياتى

 حبيبي سمير   طبعا هو مش خلاف ولكن دقق في الصورة حتلقى انه شمعة اليوم فتحت فوق الترند وكانت شمعة الدخول ولكن سنعمل بنفس النصيحة وهي انتظار دعم جيد او خط 9

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيبي سمير    طبعا هو مش خلاف ولكن دقق في الصورة حتلقى انه شمعة اليوم فتحت فوق الترند وكانت شمعة الدخول ولكن سنعمل بنفس النصيحة وهي انتظار دعم جيد او خط 9

   هلا محمد  ياريت تنادى شباب البال توك عشان هنا فى خناقة ترند مكسورية  :Regular Smile:    المشكلة دلوقتى انا رسمت الترند زى بتاعك بالضبط (مش ختلف معاك فى رسمه ) بس على ال تريد 4 وشوف الفرق  منتظر ردك

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء سبلاش وسمير 
ربنا ما يجيب خناق فوركسى ولا غير فوركسى أميييييييييييييييين ولكن سؤال يطرح نفسه : 
اخر شمعه تحت الترند 
وشمعه الافتتاح فتحت فوق الترند فهل ذلك يعتبر كسر وواجب الدخول 
انا لا اعتقد لانه ممكن يصعد قليلآ 20 نقطه ويكمل اليوم نزول 
نسمع رأيكم لانها نقطه مهمه 
أخيكم مانع الخناقات ان شاء الله   :Regular Smile:   
حسام العزبى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوانى الاعزاء سبلاش وسمير 
> ربنا ما يجيب خناق فوركسى ولا غير فوركسى  أميييييييييييييييين ولكن سؤال يطرح نفسه : 
> اخر شمعه تحت الترند 
> وشمعه الافتتاح فتحت فوق الترند فهل ذلك يعتبر كسر وواجب الدخول 
> انا لا اعتقد لانه ممكن يصعد قليلآ 20 نقطه ويكمل اليوم نزول 
> نسمع رأيكم لانها نقطه مهمه 
> أخيكم مانع الخناقات ان شاء الله   
> حسام العزبى

 اخى حسام  صحيح ممكن يحدث الموضوع ده بالنسبة لى سأعتبر الشمعة شمعة الكسر وبالتالى الدخول سيكون من الشمعة اللى بعدها وتطبق باقى شروط الاستراتيجية عادى جدا   تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## Patch

:A015:     EUR/GBP  Short 0.6908  اذا في اي تعليق ياريت

----------


## splash

> EUR/GBP  Short 0.6908  اذا في اي تعليق ياريت

    1- هذا الزوج خارج نطاق العمل على الاستراتيجية لتذبذبه الشديد  2- الترند غير صحيح بسبب انه مخترق 1000 مرة (بمعنى هناك شموع اغلقت خارج الترند) 3- الدخول من المفترض ان يكون من الشمعة السابقة اذا افترضنا ان الترند صحيح لان التقاطع تاكد بافتتاح الشمعة السابقة  4- عندما يكون حدوث الكسر او التقاطع بسبب رالي شمعة طويلة لا ندخل لاحتمالية الارتداد

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخونى الاعزاء 
فى كل مره كلنا نحاول وضع الفرص والشارتس الخاص بها ولكن هذه المره 
سأقوم بوضع بعض الاخطاء ان شاء الله والتى قمت بالدخول على اساسها 
وذلك للتعلم ولتلافى ذلك مستقبلآ : 
1- فرصه شورت على الباوند نهايه الاسبوع ودخلت انا شورت مع افتتاح السوق الاحد مساءآ :
الفرصه صحيحه لكن تغيير وضع السوق من نهايه اسبوع وبدايه اسبوع
ممكن يغير حاجات كثيره فى مجريات السوق وفعلآ السوق عند الافتتاح غيرمساره كالبرق من شورت الى لونج والنتيجه استوب لوس ولله الحمد 
2- فرصه يورو فرانك وكانت لونج بناءآ على كسر ترند قصير المدى
( شارت رقم 2 ) 
ولم اراعى رؤيه كل الاحتمالات على المدى الاكبر( شارت رقم 3 ) وهذا هام جدآ فوجد ان ناك ترند اطول منعه من الصعود
وكانت النتيجه ضرب استوب ولله الحمد 
ارجوا من جميع الاخوه مراعاه ما سبق تجنبآ لاى خسائر فى المستقبل 
ولكم ارق تحياتى 
اخيكم فى الله
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

في ظل هذا السكون   هل كون الباوند الارتكاز الثالث للترند ام سيكمل مسيرة الصعود   ننتظر ونشوف

----------


## نجاح

> اخونى الاعزاء 
> فى كل مره كلنا نحاول وضع الفرص والشارتس الخاص بها ولكن هذه المره 
> سأقوم بوضع بعض الاخطاء ان شاء الله والتى قمت بالدخول على اساسها 
> وذلك للتعلم ولتلافى ذلك مستقبلآ : 
> 1- فرصه شورت على الباوند نهايه الاسبوع ودخلت انا شورت مع افتتاح السوق الاحد مساءآ :
> الفرصه صحيحه لكن تغيير وضع السوق من نهايه اسبوع وبدايه اسبوع
> ممكن يغير حاجات كثيره فى مجريات السوق وفعلآ السوق عند الافتتاح غيرمساره كالبرق من شورت الى لونج والنتيجه استوب لوس ولله الحمد 
> 2- فرصه يورو فرانك وكانت لونج بناءآ على كسر ترند قصير المدى
> ( شارت رقم 2 ) 
> ...

 يعطيك العافية أخي حسام على هذا التوضيح

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصه سل على الباوند/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصه سل على الباوند/ين ننتظر اكتمال الشروط وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند
> تحياتي لكم

 تمام تمام  الترند بيقولك مافيش احلى من ده كلام   وان شاء الله الدخول مع الشمعة القادمة ويكون تحقق الكسر والتقاطع معاها  تحياتى

----------


## برطم نمله

وفقك الله التقاطع لو تم وكسر الترند ممتاز
ولكن اخي لا تنسى ان تحسب فرق السبريد فهو مهم خصوصا اذا كان عالي عندي واحذر الاستوب واجب لانه في ترند صاعد قوي جدا ونسال الله التوفيق

----------


## dahoomi

> وفقك الله التقاطع لو تم وكسر الترند ممتاز
> ولكن اخي لا تنسى ان تحسب فرق السبريد فهو مهم خصوصا اذا كان عالي عندي واحذر الاستوب واجب لانه في ترند صاعد قوي جدا ونسال الله التوفيق

 اشكرك اخي العزيز على الملاحظه وانشالله تكون في البال
بس الترند   :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> وفقك الله التقاطع لو تم وكسر الترند ممتاز
> ولكن اخي لا تنسى ان تحسب فرق السبريد فهو مهم خصوصا اذا كان عالي عندي واحذر الاستوب واجب لانه في ترند صاعد قوي جدا ونسال الله التوفيق

 طبعا بناء على راى اخونا ليكويد يمكنك التعامل بهدف 50 واستوب 50 للمجنون  وببالنسبة للترند الصاعد هو فعلا صاعد والمشكلة انه بيختبر الترند على اليومى  وامكانية الارتداد قائمة جداااا

----------


## سمير صيام

اخى dahoomi  يمكن تعديل الترند كالصورة المرفقة عشان الترند اليومى وبالتالى لو قفل جوه الترند المرفق يبقى الدخول من الشمعة اللى بعد الجاية لو كسر فى الساعة القادة ويكون اضمن ويمون بان انه كسر مضبوط ولا لا  تحياتى

----------


## dahoomi

2000 مبرووووووووووك بس على ايه ملاحظه / انظروا رقم المشاركه :Regular Smile:

----------


## برطم نمله

هو فعلا الهدف 50 بس عشاني المره هذي خلي هدفك 208.10

----------


## برطم نمله

يفضل عدم الدخول وذلك لابتاعاد السعر وننتضر فرصة لونق محترمه ولك تقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> يفضل عدم الدخول وذلك لابتاعاد السعر وننتضر فرصة لونق محترمه ولك تقديري

 انا رايى من رايك الدخول من الشمعة القادمة اضمن لو استمر الهبوط  وسبقتنى يا dahoomi تصدق كانت فى بالى اعملها  تحياتى

----------


## dahoomi

> اخى dahoomi يمكن تعديل الترند كالصورة المرفقة عشان الترند اليومى وبالتالى لو قفل جوه الترند المرفق يبقى الدخول من الشمعة اللى بعد الجاية لو كسر فى الساعة القادة ويكون اضمن ويمون بان انه كسر مضبوط ولا لا  تحياتى

 اشكرك على الملاحظه استاذ سمير بس لا يوجد في الشارت المرفق ارتكاز قاع ثالث 
تحياتي لك

----------


## dahoomi

عموما لم ادخل لو رجع يختبر الترند ادخل معاه بس اهم شي لايحقق اربعين نقطه في الشمعه الحاليه

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     انا شايف انها فرصه نموزجيه يلا خلينا ناخد الترند من اوله     :A012:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك على الملاحظه استاذ سمير بس لا يوجد في الشارت المرفق ارتكاز قاع ثالث 
> تحياتي لك

   هلا dahoomi  بالنسبة لشمعة الارتكاز الثالثة تعتبر الشمعة السابقة هى شمعة الارتكاز الثالثة ويعتبر اغلاق الشمعة على خط الترند بالضبط

----------


## dahoomi

> هلا dahoomi بالنسبة لشمعة الارتكاز الثالثة تعتبر الشمعة السابقة هى شمعة الارتكاز الثالثة ويعتبر اغلاق الشمعة على خط الترند بالضبط

 صدقت استاذ سمير الشمعه السابقه هي القاع الثالث

----------


## splash

EUR/JPY  SHORT   ننتظر التقاطع الشمعة القادمة باذن الله

----------


## hadi75m

الشارت

----------


## splash

ضرب الاستوب في الصفقة اعلاه على اليورو ين ولله الحمد ودخلنا لونق للسبب الاتي    كسر ترند قصير ثلاثي والموفينج موجب  والمونتيم موجب   ندعو الله التوفيق

----------


## TRIDER

اليورو دولار بانتظار تقاطعات الموفنق افرج :016:

----------


## splash

> ضرب الاستوب في الصفقة اعلاه على اليورو ين ولله الحمد  ودخلنا لونق للسبب الاتي    كسر ترند قصير ثلاثي والموفينج موجب والمونتيم موجب   ندعو الله التوفيق

     مبروك اليورو ين   طلعنا حبايب كذه وكان لنا حظ المشاركة  :Regular Smile:    موفقين في الصفقات القادمة باذن الله

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:    آمين أجمعين

----------


## بوفاطمة

مبروك الصفقات الناجحة شباب

----------


## بوفاطمة

اخواني ، ممكن حد يوضح لنا نتائج الترند المكسور خلال شهر ، كم نقطة حققت .

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم
فرص منتظره
الشارت الاول سل على الباوند/دولار
الشارت الثاني سل على اليورو/دولار
الشارت الثالث باي على الدولار/فرنك
الشارت الرابع سل على الاسترالي/دولار
الشارت الخامس باي على الدولار/كندي
ننتظر اكتمال باقي الشروط لجميع الفرص
تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكم  
دحومي بالنسبه للفرنك  الفرصه راحت خلاص لانو قبل شوي  كان في اخبار وجات
ضد الفرنك والحين هو رايح يكمل نزول 
ولله يوفقنا في الثانيه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> سلام عليكم  
> دحومي بالنسبه للفرنك الفرصه راحت خلاص لانو قبل شوي كان في اخبار وجات
> ضد الفرنك والحين هو رايح يكمل نزول 
> ولله يوفقنا في الثانيه

 مو مشكله هي خمسة  :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

صارت سته  :Good:  
فرصه منتظره سل على النيوزلندي/دولار ننتظر اكتمال الشروط
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

وهاذي السابعه 
المفترض الدخول مع الشمعه الحاليه على اليورو/فرنك للمتابعه فقط

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015: 
بارك الله فيك اخى داحومى ولكن بعد التعديل 
الدولار فرانك 
وفرصه قائمه ان شاء الله على اليورو فرانك 
والله الموفق 
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:   نراجع مع بعض فرصه الاسترالى  
بارك الله فيكم :A012:

----------


## splash

EUR/USD SHORT     NZD/USD SHORT    ندعو الله ان يوفقنا في صفقاتنا

----------


## خاطر

شباب كاني ارى فرصة على يورو دولار                                   مااعرف الحق الشارت الله لا يهينكم ياشباب شوفوه وعطونا خبر

----------


## splash

> شباب كاني ارى فرصة على يورو دولار                                      مااعرف الحق الشارت الله لا يهينكم ياشباب شوفوه وعطونا خبر

      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## خاطر

خوفتني اخي الغالي تكفى وجهه نضرك تهمني

----------


## splash

> خوفتني اخي الغالي تكفى وجهه نضرك تهمني

     لا لا تخاف انا قلت لك شوف المشاركة فوق بس راحت الصفحة الثانة   ارجع لاخر مشاركة في الصفحة السابقة بتلقى اليورو   موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم
مناقشة لفرصة الدخول علي النيوزيلاندي
 حيث ان وفق الشارت المرفق  كانت فرصة الدخول مبكرة قليلا من مستويات .6329 لحدوث التقاطع والاختراق في نفس الشمعة وهذا ما يجعلها مثالية اكثر من واقع الملاحظات المسجلة في المضاربة بهذه الطريقة وما ينبه عليه سبلاش دائما 
نأمل ان لا تكون هذه الملاحظة سببا للتشويش علي من دخل في مستوي متأخر قليلا ولكن لغرض التعلم والمصلحة العامة

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم

  

> مناقشة لفرصة الدخول علي النيوزيلاندي
> حيث ان وفق الشارت المرفق كانت فرصة الدخول مبكرة قليلا من مستويات .6329 لحدوث التقاطع والاختراق في نفس الشمعة وهذا ما يجعلها مثالية اكثر من واقع الملاحظات المسجلة في المضاربة بهذه الطريقة وما ينبه عليه سبلاش دائما 
> نأمل ان لا تكون هذه الملاحظة سببا للتشويش علي من دخل في مستوي متأخر قليلا ولكن لغرض التعلم والمصلحة العامة

 ملاحظتك رائعة اخ ابو زكريا   ولكن بغض النظر عن اختلافنا في رسم الترند حيث انني ارى الترند شمعتين فقط  :Regular Smile:  ولكن يمكن ان نعتبره افضل لانتصاف الترند   ولكن لاحظ الترند الي رسمته انا اثبت قوته لان السعر رجع واختبره وهي دائما نقطة قوة تحسب للترند   ولكن الاهم هو الدخول   لاحظ الشارت ستجد ان الشمعة التي ذكرت انت لم يكن فيها تقاطع  وارجو ان تراجع اعدادات الموفينج   لان التقاطع عندك اتى مبكرا  فعلا الاعدادات عند simple  ويجب ان تكون exponential   ودخولنا كان في شمعة تاكيد التقاطع   احب ان اسمع رايك

----------


## abo zakria

وارجو ان تراجع اعدادات الموفينج  
لان التقاطع عندك اتى مبكرا  فعلا الاعدادات عند simple ويجب ان تكون exponential """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""" نعم اخي سبلاش الاعدادات كانت simple ولم انتبه لها ومش عارف كيف تغيرت عندي في الجهاز :016:  هذه احدي فوائد المناقشات التعلم والاستفادة واكتشاف الاخطأ :Red Smile:  وفعلا الدخول كان صحيح وفق الاستراتيجية وبالرغم من اختلاف شمعات الارتكاز في رسمك ورسمى  وشكرا يا استاذ

----------


## متيم اليورو

splash

----------


## 4539910

شارتك حيرنى يا ابو زكريا ونزلت الشارتات المعروفة واللى مش معروفة لكن سبلاش حسم الموضوع . مشكور للجميع

----------


## almater

:A006:     :A015:    للمراقبه فقط  :Good:        :A012:

----------


## almater

:A006:    :A015:       هل كسر ؟؟؟؟     :A012:

----------


## متيم اليورو

اخى العزيز سبلاش  
اريد رايك فى هذا الشارت . 
يعنى بالسعودى .. ابغى 500 نقطة.

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:   اخوانى الحمد لله وصول النيوزلندى والاسترالى واليورو فرانك للهدف  
اقدم لكم فرصه اليورو ين للمناقشه فى الغرفه ان شاء الله 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

اليورو ين بصراحة مش عاجبني  والا الان لم يكسر الترند   الاكندي الكسر كان بسبب اخبار ولكن لاحظت اختبار للترند المكسور مما يعطيه مصداقية   ننتظر الشمعة القادمة اذا لم يكمل النزول ندخل باذن الله

----------


## سمير صيام

أخى حسام ما رايك فى الترند بهذا الشكل    تعديل اخى سيبلاش قال رايه قبل منى وانا بكتب الرد يعنى متفق معاه وننتظر الكسر  تحياتى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   :A015:   
بعد المناقشه فى الغرفه كان الاخ سبلاش له وجهه نظر فى اليورو ين 
وهذا هو التعديل فى الترند للاستفاده والمقارنه بين الشارت السابق والحالى  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> أخى حسام ما رايك فى الترند بهذا الشكل    تعديل اخى سيبلاش قال رايه قبل منى وانا بكتب الرد يعنى متفق معاه وننتظر الكسر  تحياتى

  :A006:   
اخى الكريم سمير 
لم ارى مشاركتك قبل وضع التعديل وجزاك الله خيرآ   :A012:

----------


## أبوالعزم

تحياتي لكم  :Regular Smile:  
مارأيكم في ما يحدث لدولار ين الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتي لكم  
> مارأيكم في ما يحدث لدولار ين الان

 اهلا يا ابو العزم  الدولار ين بره الاستراتيجية بتاعتنا لشده تذبذبه   وايه اللى بيحصل فيه الان ده حتى لسه الاخبار مطلعتش وحركته عادية على الشارت  :75 75:

----------


## splash

مبروك هدف اليورو وعقبال الكندي ان شاء الله    :A012:

----------


## splash

خرجنا من الكدني بخسارة 16 نقطة ولله الحمد    بسبب حدوث تقاطع عكسي   ووضوح السوق لاتجاه النزول بعد التصحيح لمستوى 38.2 فايبو   نسأل الله ان يوفقنا في صفقاتنا القادمة

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015: اخوانى الاعزاء هذه فرصه الاسترالى ان شاء الله 
فى انتظار اكتمال الشروط 
نسأل الله العلى القدير ان تتم ونربح منها :A012:  اخيكم فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## splash

بالنسبة للاسترالي والله اعلم لا اعتقد ان الفرصة صحيحة   السوق يادوب في حالة تشكيل الترند وهو الان عبارة عن ترند ثنائي   وقد لا يحدث التقاطع   على كل نشوف السوق ما ذا يقول    وجهة نظر شخصية

----------


## fxesary

:A006:   
الاخوة الكرام 
هل اكتملت الشروط للدخول فى زوج اليورو دولار 
والشارت يوضح

----------


## التداول

شباب ماهو رمز : الجنيه الاسترليني؟   
معليش انا جديد في الشغلة شوي

----------


## رعد الجنوب

Gbp  
ياعزيزي

----------


## splash

فرصة الباوند هذه الشمعة باذن الله

----------


## المناضل

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## hadi75m

الاخوه الكرام   كيفيه اضافه استراتيجيه الترند المكسور الى الميتا تريدر

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى الكرام ولله الفضل
نحمد الله العلى القدير 
وصل الباوند دولار للهدف  :Good:   
نتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يبارك لنا ويوفقنا فى العمليات القادمه أميييييييينأخيكم فى الله
 حسام العزبى

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخوه الكرام   كيفيه اضافه استراتيجيه الترند المكسور الى الميتا تريدر

  
اهلا و سهلا بك اخي
من بعد اذن القائمين على الموضوع راح اعطيك طريقة مبسطة ان شاء الله  
انا سويت لك نموذج جاهز للإستراتيجية ليمكنك العمل بها على جميع الازواج في مرة واحد و بكل سهولة  
نزل الملف المرفق ثم تابع الصورة و فيهم الشرح
اسمع لي على الشرح الغير واضح و السريع
بالتوفيق يارب
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوانى الكرام ولله الفضل
> نحمد الله العلى القدير 
> وصل الباوند دولار للهدف   
> نتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يبارك لنا ويوفقنا فى العمليات القادمه  أميييييييينأخيكم فى اللهحسام العزبى

  :48 48:    قدر الله وما شاء فعل كنت للاسف بعيد عن السوق وقت تفعيل الصفقة وقلت ادخلها النهاردة مع بداية السوق بس السوق نط لفوق بقعل بن لادن  ربنا يكرم الجميع فى الصفقات القادمة واسبوع فوركسى ملئ بالارباح للأخوة جميعاً

----------


## أبوالعزم

الحمد الله تحقق الهدف
اللهم لك الحمد نتمنى ان يكون اسبوع فوركسي عال العال :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء 
اقدم فرصه اليورو فرانك شورت اتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان تصل للهدف 
ومرفق الشارت لكى نتعلم سويآ شروط الاستراتيجيه 
اخيكم فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## المناضل

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## masrawy

الليست هذه فرصه قريبه على اليورو .. وهناك اخرى على الكندى

----------


## abo zakria

عزيزي مصراوي راجع اعدادت الموفينج لديك 
 خطوط الموفينج 9و30 
اكسبونتشيال

----------


## 4XLY

:A006:  فرصة جيدة على الباوند وفى أنتظار أفتتاح الشمعة القادمة. 
تحياتى

----------


## masrawy

عزيزى ابو مالك .. هذه استراتيجيه مثل الترند المكسور كان طرحها الاخ ابو عمار 
نزل rsi تحت ال 50 وتقاطع الماكد وخطوط المتوسطه وتقاطع الترند ايضا محققه معى 25 نقطه حتى الان

----------


## Samba_fx

فرصه جيد للكندي لونج ديل

----------


## dahoomi

السلام عليكم 
فرصه قريبه سل استرالي/دولار ننتظر كسر الترند وافتتاح الشمعه تحتها
تحياتي للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Patch

يعطيك العافيه  دحومي    تونا كنا نتكلم  عنها انا وحاتم في الغرفه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015: الاخ الفاضل داحومى الترند الخاص بالاسترالى فيه شئ من المخاطره 
لوجود الترند الاصلى بعده والله اعلم 
واليكم الشارت 
اخيكم حسام العزبى

----------


## raid_2100

النيوزلندي دولار (لاتنسون العشاء)

----------


## splash

فرصة   CHF/USD  ننتظر التقاطع والكسر

----------


## اثيل

:A006:   :A015:  
هل هذا الزوج ضمن الاستراتيجية؟   :A012:

----------


## خبير توب

انا مش شايف حاجة
الشاشة بتعتي ضربت ولا ايه

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى هذه فرصه قريبه على الباوند شورت بأذن الله 
تم التقاطع وفى انتظار الكسر ان شاء الله 
وهذا هو الشارت :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## mobiline

أنا شايف أنو هذه فرصة جيدة والله أعلم

----------


## almater

:A006:     :A015:   
هذي فرصه على الكندي وفي انتظار الكسر والله العالم .. :Regular Smile:     :A012:

----------


## المناضل

الله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## meroo_basha

أنا شايف أن فرصة الباوند جيدة و لكن يجب وضع هدف لا يذيد عن 50 نقطة ثم إنتظار 1.7746 و كيف سيتعامل الزوج معها " دعم جيد و فابيو 38.2 و موفنج أفريج 200 على شارت الساعة " فلو حصل الكسر سنتجه بإزن الله إلى 1.7600

----------


## alhamd

> هذي فرصه على الكندي وفي انتظار الكسر والله العالم ..

  :A006:  اخى الفاضل الماتر 
خذ حذرك اخى الكريم الكندى عليه اخبار قويه بعد قليل 
وتقبل تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## ebrahim

ارجو من الاخوة شرح استراتيجية الترند المكسور
وجزاكم الله خيرا ودعواتى لكم بالتوفيق
وشكرا

----------


## Patch

> ارجو من الاخوة شرح استراتيجية الترند المكسور
> وجزاكم الله خيرا ودعواتى لكم بالتوفيق
> وشكرا

    سلام عليكم    اخ ابراهيم   اهلين نورت المنتدي انت الضاهر جديد  بس مو مشكله   انت الضاهر دخلت على موضوع استراتيجيه الترند المكسور على اخر صفحه ارجع الصفحه الاوله وتحصل شرح كامل ومفصل لاستراتيجيه الترند الترند المكسور   :Good:

----------


## ebrahim

استراتيجية سهلة وغير معقدة 
ساحاول تجربتها بنفس سهولتها وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## hadi75m

اخى الجمد هل هذا هو الترند التى كنت تتكلم فيه مع الاخ حاتم

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015: تحذييييييييييييير 
اخوانى الاعزاء 
شارت الاسترالى دولار هناك فرصه قريبه عليه ان شاء الله 
ومعظم الاخوه سيدخلوا بناءآ على الترند الازرق 
ولكن وجب الحذر الشديد من وجود ترند قوى جدآ باللون الاحمر 
فوجب الانتظار حتى كسر الترند الاحمر ان شاء الله والله اعلم 
ومرفق الشارت للتوضيح   :A012:  حسام العزبى

----------


## StormyGold

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله .. أصبت الهدف أخي حسام  :Regular Smile:   
دائما الترند هو الأساس قبل أي شي ثاني ... الوجهة العامة للسوق قبل أي أنديكيتور 
و الكسر ليس بمجرد الإختراق بل بالإغلاق .   
و الله مشتاق أن ألتقيك مرة ثانية .. إن شاء الله قريبا  :Regular Smile:       

> تحذييييييييييييير 
> اخوانى الاعزاء 
> شارت الاسترالى دولار هناك فرصه قريبه عليه ان شاء الله 
> ومعظم الاخوه سيدخلوا بناءآ على الترند الازرق 
> ولكن وجب الحذر الشديد من وجود ترند قوى جدآ باللون الاحمر 
> فوجب الانتظار حتى كسر الترند الاحمر ان شاء الله والله اعلم 
> ومرفق الشارت للتوضيح   حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله .. أصبت الهدف أخي حسام   
> دائما الترند هو الأساس قبل أي شي ثاني ... الوجهة العامة للسوق قبل أي أنديكيتور 
> و الكسر ليس بمجرد الإختراق بل بالإغلاق .   
> و الله مشتاق أن ألتقيك مرة ثانية .. إن شاء الله قريبا

  :A006:  :A015: اخى العزيز بل الحبيب ( حاقول استورمى جولد )  
كم انا سعيد ولى الشرف على مرورك وتعليقك الكريم 
وكلى اشتياق لرؤيتك والجلوس معك وانا منتظر هذا القاء الثانى 
والذى اتمنى ان يدوم  
اخيك فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

مشكورين يا شباب 
جهد تشكرون عليه والله

----------


## برطم نمله

حيا الله ابو مالك مشكور على مرورك ولكن تعال البالتوك نقهويك شاي     تحياتي لك

----------


## alhamd

> مشكورين يا شباب 
> جهد تشكرون عليه والله

  :A006:  :A015:  
حياك الله ابو مالك 
افتقدناك كثيرآ ونتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يوفقك وتنهى مشاغلك 
لتعود لنا سريعآ ان شاء الله 
اخيك فى الله
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخوانى هناك فرصتين على الباوند شورت والفرانك لونج
منتظرين الكسر باذن الله
والله اعلم
مرفق الشارتس للمناقشه  :A012: اخيكم حسام العزبى

----------


## roamer

مرحبا اخي الحمد
ارفقت شارت الفرنك دولار
لمناقشة الترند اللي انا رسمته
مع شكري وتقديري
اخوك

----------


## splash

:A015:    كيف حال الشباب جميعا   اعذروني لانشغالي هذا الاسبوع عنكم ولقد جعلتم في نفسي فارقا كبيرا    دخلت اتصفح اليوم ولاحظت ان الباوند قد كسر من الشمعة الماضية للتوضيح   هذا الشارت   يمكن الدخول اذا رجع السعر عند خط 9    :A012:

----------


## أبو أثير

اخوي سبلاش بما ان هذه طريقة اعطت شورت على الباوند فارجوا الاطلاع على هذا الرابط فقد تتفق الطرق على نفس الدخول ونستفيد من هذا مستقبلاً https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...5&postcount=24

----------


## splash

> اخوي سبلاش بما ان هذه طريقة اعطت شورت على الباوند فارجوا الاطلاع على هذا الرابط فقد تتفق الطرق على نفس الدخول ونستفيد من هذا مستقبلاً https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...5&postcount=24

 حياك وبياك ابو اثير يا غالي   فعلا تقريبا نفس النقاط وملاحظة ممتازة وقد تدعم وجود نفس النقطة في الاستراتيجيتين الصفقة   ولكن الا ترى ربط طريقتين للعمل قد يصاخبها بعض التشتت هذا من وجهة نظري فقط   ولكن لنراقب ونرى   تحياتي

----------


## أبو أثير

> حياك وبياك ابو اثير يا غالي    فعلا تقريبا نفس النقاط وملاحظة ممتازة وقد تدعم وجود نفس النقطة في الاستراتيجيتين الصفقة   ولكن الا ترى ربط طريقتين للعمل قد يصاخبها بعض التشتت هذا من وجهة نظري فقط   ولكن لنراقب ونرى   تحياتي

  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:    ياهلا ومرحبا اخي سبلاش  بالعكس انا من مؤيدي استخدام طريقة واحده فقط لكن ماذا لو تطابقت طريقتين في الدخول   لذلك انا ارجوا من الجميع ان ينسى هذه الملاحظة فقط ذكرتها لانها خطرت ببالي  عموما حسب الطريقة التي دخلت بها فقد تحقق الهدف   شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## samerml22

لقد نزل الاسترليني الى ال1.7802   فها اكتفى برايك ام ما زال نزولا والعلم عند الله الرجاء الرد والاستفادة للجميع  
اخي سبلاش الكريم   وصلى الله على حبيبنا محمد

----------


## 4XLY

> كيف حال الشباب جميعا   اعذروني لانشغالي هذا الاسبوع عنكم ولقد جعلتم في نفسي فارقا كبيرا    دخلت اتصفح اليوم ولاحظت ان الباوند قد كسر من الشمعة الماضية للتوضيح   هذا الشارت   يمكن الدخول اذا رجع السعر عند خط 9

  :A006:  دخولك شورت هنا قد يكون خاطئا. حيث ان الشمعة التى تسبقها كبيرة جدا وذلك نظرا للاخبار. فى جميع الاستراتيجيات ينصح بغض النظر فى حالة الشمعات الكبيرة حيث أن التى تليها عادة تكون حركة تصحيح.
تحياتى

----------


## raid_2100

اخ سبلاش اختلف معك قليل برسم الترند للباوند وهو 
ان لا نعتمد على شمعات الاسبوع الفائت 
وذلك لتقليل من الاخطار

----------


## raid_2100

وهذا شارت اليور دولار

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
اليورو دولار تحت المراقبة 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكم  هل هذي فرصه ؟؟  لمناقشــه
؟

----------


## waleed

وهذه فرصة على اليورو ين

----------


## waleed

وفرصة للمتابعة على النيوزيلاندي

----------


## hadi75m

الاخوه الكرام نرجو التعليق على شارت اليورو دولار

----------


## hadi75m

*اليورو ين*

----------


## waleed

فرصة على الفرنك .. ارجو المتابعة ..

----------


## hadi75m

النيوزلندى دولار

----------


## almater

:A006:    :A015:    النيوزلندى دولار  :Good:  
وارجو التعليق  :Regular Smile:     :A012:

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع كان حافل ولكن الفرص كانت قليلة على الترند المكسور 
نظرا لصعود اليورو  
الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  
لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حى لا يموت بيده الخير وهوعلى كل شئ قدير   :A015:  
 اخوانى الاعزاء 
اتمنى ان يكون هذا الاسبوع وكل اسبوع خيرآ وبركه وارباح   أمييييييييييييييين  
الحقيقه وحشتنا اخى اسبلاش اتمنى ان تكون قد انهيت مهامك على خير 
وتكون معنا وخصوصآ ان السوق زعل لما انت انشغلت عنه اسبوع  :Regular Smile:   
مع ارق تحياتى لك ولكل الاخوه 
حسام العزبى

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:     حيا الله كل الاحباب واجازه سعيده   اتوقع ان شاء الله ان هذا الاسبوع حيكون اسبوع التصحيحات والارتدادات وحيكون في باذن الله فرص بالجمله ياريت الاخوان يكونوا صاحين ويراقبوا الازواج عن كثب     :A012:

----------


## ابوظبي1976

حياكم الله شباب..
هل هذه فرصة قادمة على اليورو/ين؟
أستأنس بآرآئكم..
تحياتي..

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:    حياك الله ابو ظبي   لا يا اخي فالترند في الرسم زاويته منفرجه بالاضافه الي انه لا يستند الي ثلاث شمعات  والمتوسطات بعيده جدا عن بعض  ياريت لو تراجع شروط الاستراتيجيه جيدا  تقبل تحياتي   اخوك حكيم    :A012:

----------


## alhamd

:A006:    :A015:  
اخى الفاضل ابو ظبى 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم  على مشاركتك ولكن افضل شئ الانتظار 
الى قرب حدوث التقاطع او عنده وحينها تحاول ترسم الترند بشروطه 
المذكوره فى الاستراتيجيه واتمنى لك التوفيق 
اخيك 
حسام العزبى

----------


## أبوالعزم

السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه 
اخواني الكريم ارجوا تصحيحي وتقويمي اذا كنت مخطأً لان هذه اول مره اقوم بمتابعة الاستراتيجيه ومحاولة البحث عن فرص  
الاسترالي دولار

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل ابو العزم 
بارك الله فيك ولكن اخى الفاضل الرد على الشارت الخاص بيك هو نفس 
الرد على الاخ ابوظبى 
لا تحاول رسم الترند مبكرآ انتظر قرب التقاطع وقرب التقاطع ليس مثل 
ما رسمت ولكن انتظر التقاطع لما يكون اقرب الى حاله التلامس وما بعده 
حينها فقط تحاول رسم الترند النموذجى الذى يستند على 3 قمم او 3  
قيعان وتقول ان الفرصه على وشك التحقق وننتظر باقى الشروط 
تقبل تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## أبوالعزم

[QUOTE=alhamd] :A006:      :A015:  
اخى الفاضل ابو العزم 
بارك الله فيك ولكن اخى الفاضل الرد على الشارت الخاص بيك هو نفس 
الرد على الاخ ابوظبى 
لا تحاول رسم الترند مبكرآ انتظر قرب التقاطع وقرب التقاطع ليس مثل 
ما رسمت ولكن انتظر التقاطع لما يكون اقرب الى حاله التلامس وما بعده 
حينها فقط تحاول رسم الترند النموذجى الذى يستند على 3 قمم او 3  
قيعان وتقول ان الفرصه على وشك التحقق وننتظر باقى الشروط 
تقبل تحياتى 
حسام العزبى        
يعطيك الف الف عافيه ياخي الحمد ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير :Good:

----------


## hadi75m

نداء الى الاخوه مشرفى غرفه الترند المكسور  اين انتم ؟  نريد الاطمئنان عليكم جميعا  الاخ سبلاش اين وعدك فى ايام الاجازات تشجينا بشعرك الحماسى والدين وكذلك الاخ حكيم سلمانى

----------


## خبير توب

ياجماعة اين انتم 
تعودنا عليكم 
معلش الغايب عذره معاه

----------


## rocket_2004

:A015:  :
هذا اول يوم لي في الترند المكسور و شوفت الشرح بس لا أعرف العملات الممكن التعامل معها و متى يكون الترند صحيح أو خطأ . 
                                        وشكرا

----------


## برطم نمله

اي فرصه ستكون هنا بالمنتدى وتراها وتتعلم ونحن لدينا غرفه بالتوك مختصه بالترند وهيbroken trend

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> نداء الى الاخوه مشرفى غرفه الترند المكسور

  

> اين انتم ؟ نريد الاطمئنان عليكم جميعا  الاخ سبلاش اين وعدك فى ايام الاجازات تشجينا بشعرك الحماسى والدين وكذلك الاخ حكيم سلمانى

  
حياك الله اخي هادي وربنا يباركلنا فيك يا رب الاخ سبلاش كان مشغول بدوره التجاره الاكترونيه وهو خلصها الحمد الله و وملوش حجه في الغياب بعد الان  
اما بخصوص الشعر فانا كنت عامل موضوع وضعت فيه عدد من القصائد  *رساله شهيد لعيون فارس الترند المكسور*  
يارب تعجبك مع اني خايف من اسبلاش يمسحني  
ملحوظه اتوقع الفرص اخر الاسبوع مع التصحيحات    :A012:

----------


## splash

> [center]   
> حياك الله اخي هادي وربنا يباركلنا فيك يا رب الاخ سبلاش كان مشغول بدوره التجاره الاكترونيه وهو خلصها الحمد الله و وملوش حجه في الغياب بعد الان  
> اما بخصوص الشعر فانا كنت عامل موضوع وضعت فيه عدد من القصائد  *رساله شهيد لعيون فارس الترند المكسور*  
> يارب تعجبك مع اني خايف من اسبلاش يمسحني  
> ملحوظه اتوقع الفرص اخر الاسبوع مع التصحيحات

 ابدا مالي حجة  :47 47:   بعد كذه   بس مش دورة دي دراستي الجامعية  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوعزالدين

شوفوا اليورو ين شباب

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:   :A015:  حياكم الله يا شباب وصبحكم بكل خير الباوند علي المحك باقي شمعه الكسر نتظر ارائكم  :A012:

----------


## almater

:A006:     :A015:  
شباب شرايكم في الشارت بارك الله فيكم .....  :75 75:     :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> شباب شرايكم في الشارت بارك الله فيكم .....

    
حياك الله اخي الكريم  
يجب ان يستند الترند علي ثلاث شمعات متباعدات  
اليورو مثالي الان بس يفضل الانتظار حتي خطاب برناكي     :A012:

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكمفرصه على النيوزلندي :Good:  اذا في اي تعليق لو سمحتو ننتضر التقاطع :75 75:

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اخواني في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذه اظن والله اعلم فرصه علي الكندي بس في مشكله الفيبوناتشي الخط السماوي نحذرمنه واريد راي الخبراء لانه ارتد منه قبل ذلك , الله يوفقنا اجمعين .

----------


## alhamd

> سلام عليكم   فرصه على النيوزلندي   اذا في اي تعليق لو سمحتو   ننتضر التقاطع

    :A006:   :A015:  
اخوانى الاعزاء 
واخى الفاضل باتش 
لو تكرمتم مراجعه الاستراتيجيه جيدآ   الترند لابد ان يكون مستند على 3 قمم لو الترند هابط  أو يستند على 3 قيعان لو الترند صاعد 
كل النماذج المقدمه من الاخوه الجدد تستند على قمتين او قاعين   :A012:  اخوكم فى الله 
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> اخواني في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذه اظن والله اعلم فرصه علي الكندي بس في مشكله الفيبوناتشي الخط السماوي نحذرمنه واريد راي الخبراء لانه ارتد منه قبل ذلك , الله يوفقنا اجمعين .

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل ابو عبد الرحمن 
بعد التأكد من شروط الاستراتيجيه ورسم الترند الصحيح لا تضع معهم 
اى خطوط اخرى وبأذن الله يكون الدخول صحيح 
لان كسر الترند فى حد ذاته معناه اتجاه المتاجرين للشراء فتدخل معهم  
 او للبيع فتدخل معهم وهذا يعنى كسر للدعم او المقاومه 
فلا داعى لهم لانها ستزيدك حيره والله اعلم 
تقبل تحياتى  :A012:  
حسام العزبى

----------


## dahoomi

امس كانت فرصه حلوه ترند ولا أروع علي الكندي :Big Grin:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكم   فرصه على الاسترالياذا في اي تعليق  :Cool:  ننتظر التقاطع

----------


## alhamd

> سلام عليكم    فرصه على الاسترالي 
> اذا في اي تعليق     
> ننتظر التقاطع

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل باتش 
بالنسبه للاسترالى : 
1- فالترند مازال ثنائى 
2 - الكسر تم قبل التقاطع وهذا يدعوا الى التزبزب 
3- الفرصه فى الفتره الاسيويه وهذا مش مستحب 
تحياتى اخى الكريم
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:  
الاخوه الاعزاء 
هذه فرصه على النيوزلندى شورت ان شاء الله 
باقى الكسر والتقاطع ومرفق الشارت 
ولكن الحذر اخوانى فالاخبار بعداكثر من ساعه   :A012: حسام العزبى

----------


## Patch

_سلام عليكم_  _فرصه على الكندي_ _ شورت_  _ رايكم_

----------


## alhamd

> _سلام عليكم_   _فرصه على الكندي_ _شورت_  _رايكم_

    :A006:   :A015:  
اخى الفاضل باتش 
فرصه حقيقيه وباقى الكسر ان شاء الله  :Good:   
تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## Patch

> اخى الفاضل باتش 
> فرصه حقيقيه وباقى الكسر ان شاء الله   
> تحياتى 
> حسام العزبى

 سلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافيه حمد
تم الكسر التقاطع والفرصه ماشيه الحمدلله لي الهدف :Good:

----------


## برطم نمله

يا اخوان هناك فرصه على المجنون الباوند ين     ولم يتسن لي ارفاق الشارت بعدم السماح من المنتدى لانه يقول لابد لك من 500 مشاكره اتمنى من الشباب ان يعرضوها هنا لم يبق سو التقاطع

----------


## alhamd

> سلام عليكم 
> يعطيك العافيه حمد
> تم الكسر التقاطع والفرصه ماشيه الحمدلله لي الهدف

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى باتش كيف تم الكسر؟ :EEK!:   
الكسرحتى الان لم يتم ومرفق الشارت 
تحياتى
حسام العزبى

----------


## Patch

_سلام عليكم_  _فرصه  على_ _المجنوووووووووووووون_ _من اخونا برطم نمله _

----------


## alhamd

> _سلام عليكم_  _فرصه على_ _المجنوووووووووووووون_ _من اخونا برطم نمله _

  :A006:   :A015:  
اخى الكريم برطم 
كيف تكون هذه فرصه على الباوند ين  
السعر بعيد تمامآ عن الكسر ولم يحدث التقاطع 
اى عند حدوث التقاطع سيكون السعر بعيد عن الموفنج ب 100 نقطه 
وبعيد عن الترند الان 125 نقطه 
اخى الفاضل لا يجوز الدخول على الصفقات بطريقه الترند المكسور 
اذا بعد السعر عن الموقنج او الترند اكثر من 10 الى 15 نقطه والله اعلم 
تقبل تحياتى اخى العزيز 
حسام العزبى

----------


## المتوكل

*والله يا أخي نبهة عليها بشارت واضح وضوح الشمس على هذا الرابط*https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13117.html

----------


## برطم نمله

انا لما كتبت كان توه كاسر والموفنق تاخر ولذلك انا كنت ساحذر من الدخول فيها ولكن للاطلاع فقط

----------


## alhamd

> *والله يا أخي نبهة عليها بشارت واضح وضوح الشمس على هذا الرابط*https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13117.html

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الفاضل المتوكل 
اشكرك على مرورك 
ولكن اخى الكريم انا رديت على اخى الذى يريد ان يدخل على الباوند ين الان بالترند المكسور بعد مرور 125 نقطه 
ثانيآ فانا قرأت الان مشاركتك وفعلآ الفرصه كانت واضحه وضوح الشمس كطريقه دعم ومقاومه 
ولكن بعد ضرب كل المستويات القويه هذا الاسبوع واخرها الباوند امس
فلن تجد احد يدخل الان على مستوى قوى فلا تزعل منهم 
لك تحياتى اخى الكريم ولنا الله الواحد الاحد 
حسام العزبى

----------


## waddah

شباب لو تكرمتو احد يعرف التامبلت تبع الترند المكسور في اي مشاركة؟
ومشكورين

----------


## alhamd

> شباب لو تكرمتو احد يعرف التامبلت تبع الترند المكسور في اي مشاركة؟
> ومشكورين

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى العزيز وضاح  
اليك التمبليت الخاص بى ان كان هذا ما تريده 
تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## waddah

تسلم هالايدين يا عسل
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## من يرحمني

الله يهنيك ليكويد على الإقبال

----------


## waddah

> اخى العزيز وضاح  
> اليك التمبليت الخاص بى ان كان هذا ما تريده 
> تحياتى 
> حسام العزبى

   
اخي الحبيب حسام 
لفت انتباهي كلمة الخاص بي فهل عندك فكرة على كيفية عمل تمبليت
ارجو الافادة لو تكرمت 
بغلبك معي
وضاح

----------


## alhamd

> اخي الحبيب حسام 
> لفت انتباهي كلمة الخاص بي فهل عندك فكرة على كيفية عمل تمبليت
> ارجو الافادة لو تكرمت 
> بغلبك معي
> وضاح

  :A006:   :A015:  
اخى الفاضل وضاح 
كلمه التمبليت الخاص لى اى ليس هو المذكور فى المشاركات الاولى 
والتمبليت سهل حفظه واعتقد انك تقصد الاكسبيرت وليس التمبليت 
فانا ليس لى درايه بعمل الاكسبيرت اما التمبليت فهذا عادى ومش محتاج 
خبره بعد وضع الموفنج افيريج والمومنتم بالالوان والاحجام اللى تريدها 
تذهب يمينآ الى التمبليت وتعمل لها سيف Save باسم الترند المكسور 
فقط وببساطه  
ارجوا ان اكون قد اجبتك على سؤالك 
تحياتى
حسام العزبى

----------


## waddah

وصلت الفكرة وكنت اقصد التيمبليت
بوركت وجزاك الله الف خير يا حبيب الكل
تحياتي

----------


## alhamd

> وصلت الفكرة وكنت اقصد التيمبليت
> بوركت وجزاك الله الف خير يا حبيب الكل
> تحياتي

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى الحبيب وضاح 
جزانا وجزاك يا وضاح وانا فى الخدمه دائمآ اذا احيانا الله 
تحياتى لك وللاخوه جميعآ 
حسام العزبى

----------


## aelmasry

اخوانى الكرام لى سؤال لا اجده له تفسير وطبعا هذا لانى مبتدئ
واضح ان القاعدة الاساسية لهذه الاستراتيجية تبنى اساسا على تقاطع خطى المتوسط الحسابى  اليس كذلك؟؟
ولكن اذا لم يتقاطعا ؟؟ وظل فى اتجاه واحد بدون تقاطع ولا يظهر ان هناك تقاطع فى القريب 
علما بان الفريم المستخدم هو الساعة
هل يمكن بهذا الوقت ان نادخل لونق؟؟
ارجو ان اكون اوصلت السؤال بصورة صحيحية وشكرا

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> اخوانى الكرام لى سؤال لا اجده له تفسير وطبعا هذا لانى مبتدئ
> واضح ان القاعدة الاساسية لهذه الاستراتيجية تبنى اساسا على تقاطع خطى المتوسط الحسابى اليس كذلك؟؟
> ولكن اذا لم يتقاطعا ؟؟ وظل فى اتجاه واحد بدون تقاطع ولا يظهر ان هناك تقاطع فى القريب 
> علما بان الفريم المستخدم هو الساعة
> هل يمكن بهذا الوقت ان نادخل لونق؟؟
> ارجو ان اكون اوصلت السؤال بصورة صحيحية وشكرا

   حياك الله يا المصري    الي فهمته انتا بتحاول تستخدم الاستراتيجيه في التاكد من استمراريه الترند   جايز ولكن مش شرط لان اصلا المتوسطات كلها هذه هي وظيفتها الاساسيه  ممكن جدا يكون المتوسطين متفرقين جدا وفي شمعه وااحده ينكسر الترند بشمعه طويله جدا وبعدين تتبعه المؤشرات في هذه الحاله لا ندخل الا بعد التقاطع ولازم يكون السعر بيعيد اختبار الترند مش بعيد عنه  انا شخصيا استخدم متوسط 55  لتاكيد الترند   وعموما الاصل انك تمشي مع الترند الي امامك لحد ما يثبت كسره عن طريق الاستراتيجيه   ارجو اني اكون فهمتك صح    :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     حياكم الله يا شباب ....واختص بالذكر شباب المليون   الفرص المتوقعه لهذا اليوم   شورت AUD/USD شورت NZD/USD  حبيت فقط التنبيه للمتابعه فقط   مع ملاحظه عدم الدخول الا مع تحقق الشروط كامله    :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

جزاك الله خيرا على ردك اخى حكيم
واعتقد انى فهمت 90% من ردك ( اعذرنى لسه بحاول ) بس انا طبعا موافقك فى الكلام ولكن النقطة الاساسية اللى انا عايز اسال فيها اذا كان خطى المتوسط متفرقين هل من الممكن فى هذه الحالة ان ادخل لونق الى ان تظهر بوادر الشمعة الكبيرة التى اشرت اليها التى من الممكن ان يتم التقاطع عندها ؟؟
هذا هو السؤال تحديدا هل يمكن الدخول ام يفضل الانتظار الى التقاطع؟؟؟؟ 
سؤال اخر اخوانى هل من الممكن ان يشرح لى احد كيفية ارفاق مؤشر ال Momentum على الشارت لانى الى الان لم اضبطها صح؟؟
اسف على الاطالة
مرفق اخى شارت هل من الممكن ان يكون فرصة زوجى اليورو/دولار
منتظر الرد منك ومن الاخوة للاستفادة والتعلم
وشكرا

----------


## الباحث

الشروط متحققة على زوج النيوزلندي / دولار 
تفضلوا الشارت تحياتي

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> الشروط متحققة على زوج النيوزلندي / دولار   
> تفضلوا الشارت تحياتي

       حياك الله يا الباحث فعلا الفرص كلها تحققت والدخول من 6404  حيكون مثالي ان شاء الله    اليك شارت اربع ساعات هديه لك وحدك  بغض النظر عن الاستراتيجيه

----------


## الباحث

> حياك الله يا الباحث فعلا الفرص كلها تحققت والدخول من 6404 حيكون مثالي ان شاء الله    اليك شارت اربع ساعات هديه لك وحدك  بغض النظر عن الاستراتيجيه  
> [/center]

 هلا بك أخي حكيم :  اشكرك على الهدية ،،  دخلت من 0.6394 و العفد محقق + 46 نقطة من فضل الله و قمت بتقريب الستوب لمنطقة الدخول بإنتظار الهدف على 0.6320 بحول الله   تحياتي

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> هلا بك أخي حكيم :    اشكرك على الهدية ،،  دخلت من 0.6394 و العفد محقق + 46 نقطة من فضل الله و قمت بتقريب الستوب لمنطقة الدخول بإنتظار الهدف على 0.6320 بحول الله    تحياتي

     الف مبروك يا دكتور ودعواتي لك  بمزيد من الارباح ان شاء الله     :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     تحت المجهر   AUD/USD  بانتظار الشمعه القادمه وتقاطع المتوسطات     :A012:

----------


## abo zakria

:A006:     
الاسترالي حقق الشروط
شورت من 
.7690
وبالتوفيق انشالله

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     بالنسبه للاسترالي   لم يحدث التقاطع الا بعدما تم كسر الترند وابتعد السعر عنه 30 نقطه  لذلك لم نستطيع الدخول .... من اهم فلاتر الاستراتيجيه هي عدم الدخول والسعر بعيد عن الترند  ويفضل الدخول مع اعاده اختبار الترند المكسور   بالنسبه لليورو السعر بعيد جدا عن الترند رغم اكتمال الشروط    السبب في هذه اللخبطه ليس الاستراتيجيه ولكن لان الازواج تحركت حركه ضخمه جدا بدون اي تصحيح فلم تتوافق المؤشرات مع الترند    بالنسبه للباوند اري انه سيكون نموذجي ان شاء الله ننتظر كسر الترند  باختراق 1.8563 المهمه جدا والتي تمثل فايبو 61 مع   افتاح شمعه تحتها     :A012:

----------


## splash

ماشاء الله على هذا الجهد الجبار   ما اقدر على فراقكم   الباوند تحت المجهر وننتظر اكتمال الشروط

----------


## برطم نمله

هلا والله بسبلاش نورتنا عموما فرصه ممتازه ورح نراقبها

----------


## abo zakria

[QUOTE=حكيم سلماني] :A006:        :A015:    بالنسبه للاسترالي   لم يحدث التقاطع الا بعدما تم كسر الترند وابتعد السعر عنه 30 نقطه  لذلك لم نستطيع الدخول .... من اهم فلاتر الاستراتيجيه هي عدم الدخول والسعر بعيد عن الترند  ويفضل الدخول مع اعاده اختبار الترند المكسور   بالنسبه لليورو السعر بعيد جدا عن الترند رغم اكتمال الشروط    السبب في هذه اللخبطه ليس الاستراتيجيه ولكن لان الازواج تحركت حركه ضخمه جدا بدون اي تصحيح فلم تتوافق المؤشرات مع الترند    بالنسبه للباوند اري انه سيكون نموذجي ان شاء الله ننتظر كسر الترند  باختراق 1.8563 المهمه جدا والتي تمثل فايبو 61 مع افتاح شمعه تحتها     :A012:        بالنسبة للاسترالي اخي حكيم تحققت جميع الشروط ومنطقة الدخول لا تبعد كثيرا عن منطقة الاختراق وهي حوالي 16 نقطة وهذا في الحدود المقبولة كما تعلمنا من صاحب الاستراتيجية ومارسناه بالفعل في هذه الطريقةو لا اتذكر اننا قد التفتنا الي نقاط الفايبو لكى نقرر الدخول او الخروج والاستثنأ الوحيد هو اننا نأخذ الاخبار في الاعتبار والاخبار القوية فقط كما ان حدوث التقاطع للموفينج بعد الاختراق لا يخل بالشروط والمهم هو تحقق جميع الشروط الثلاثة ولا عبرة لاي شرط تحقق قبل الاخر يا ريت نسمع منك لكى تعم الاستفادة

----------


## dahoomi

> ماشاء الله على هذا الجهد الجبار   ما اقدر على فراقكم   الباوند تحت المجهر وننتظر اكتمال الشروط

 هلا بحبيب الشعب سبلاش :Regular Smile:  
ترند ولا احلى  :Good:

----------


## الباحث

> دخلت من 0.6394 و العفد محقق + 46 نقطة من فضل الله و قمت بتقريب الستوب لمنطقة الدخول بإنتظار الهدف على 0.6320 بحول الله

 تم تحقيق الهدف كاملا من فضل الله و توفيقه + 74 نقطة  تحياتي

----------


## برطم نمله

الباحث تحياتي لك اولا   ثانيا هدف الترند 40 فقط

----------


## sindbad4s

ما رايكم في زوج الدولار فرنك  الان ؟ 
اعتقد ان كافه الشروط قد تحققت للشراء

----------


## dahoomi

> تم تحقيق الهدف كاملا من فضل الله و توفيقه + 74 نقطة   تحياتي

 1000 مبرووووك استاذنا الباحث   :Regular Smile:

----------


## albdr

مسا الخير يا شباب...  أعتقد ان الباوند/دولار   كسر ترند الساعة والا اش رايكم؟؟

----------


## koshaji

أرى أن الشروط قد تحققت أرجو إبداء الرأي

----------


## محمد00000

السلام عليكم اخواني انا جديد في المنتدى هل من الممكن ان تشرحو لي الفكره لان الصور التوضيحيه ليست موجوده في الشرح هل احد  فيكم  يساعدني بالصور لتصل الفكره لدي

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
والله اشتقتلكم ياجماعة البال توك عندي واقف 
من شركة الاتصالات
الله لايسامحهم
بالنسبة للباوند يوجد دعم قوي على 1.8550 
سوف ادخل عند كسرها  
ان شاء الله 
سلام خاص جدا للاخ سبلاش ولكل الاخوة في الغرفة

----------


## exceel

[QUOTE=حكيم سلماني] :A006:       :A015:    بالنسبه للاسترالي   لم يحدث التقاطع الا بعدما تم كسر الترند وابتعد السعر عنه 30 نقطه  لذلك لم نستطيع الدخول .... من اهم فلاتر الاستراتيجيه هي عدم الدخول والسعر بعيد عن الترند  ويفضل الدخول مع اعاده اختبار الترند المكسور   بالنسبه لليورو السعر بعيد جدا عن الترند رغم اكتمال الشروط    السبب في هذه اللخبطه ليس الاستراتيجيه ولكن لان الازواج تحركت حركه ضخمه جدا بدون اي تصحيح فلم تتوافق المؤشرات مع الترند    بالنسبه للباوند اري انه سيكون نموذجي ان شاء الله ننتظر كسر الترند  باختراق 1.8563 المهمه جدا والتي تمثل فايبو 61 مع افتاح شمعه تحتها     :A012:    
مشكورين اخوني اشوف ان هذه الاستراتيجية الكثير يتبعها
اخوني لدي بعض الغموض ولا تاخذوني على الاسئلة 
في عبارة وردة  بالنسبه للاسترالي   لم يحدث التقاطع الا بعدما تم كسر الترند وابتعد السعر عنه 30 نقطه  لذلك لم نستطيع الدخول .... من اهم فلاتر الاستراتيجيه هي عدم الدخول والسعر بعيد عن الترند  ويفضل الدخول مع اعاده اختبار الترند المكسور  :75 75:    بالنسبه لليورو السعر بعيد جدا عن الترند رغم اكتمال الشروط    السبب في هذه اللخبطه ليس الاستراتيجيه ولكن لان الازواج تحركت حركه ضخمه جدا بدون اي تصحيح فلم تتوافق المؤشرات مع الترند  :75 75:     ممكن احد يشرحها الى " اخوكم جديد :Cool:  "

----------


## aelmasry

يا خبراء الترند المكسور ارجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال؟؟
اذا لم يتقاطع خطى الموفنج افرج ولم يظهر فى القريب انهم سوف يتقاطعا 
هل من الممكن ان اركب الترند وادخل لونق؟؟
ام يجب ان انتظر حدوث التقاطع؟؟؟
ارجو ان اكون اوصلت السؤال

----------


## aelmasry

سؤال اخر
هل من الممكن ان يساعدنى احد بشرح كيفية وضع مؤشر ال Momentum واظهار خط المائة؟؟
ارجو ان يساعدنى احد
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aelmasry

يا خبراء ارجو تعليقكم على هذا الشارت 
هل تعتبر هذه فرصة وان لم تكن ارجو التوضيح للفهم والاستفادة ومعرفة الاخطاء

----------


## dahoomi

> يا خبراء ارجو تعليقكم على هذا الشارت 
> هل تعتبر هذه فرصة وان لم تكن ارجو التوضيح للفهم والاستفادة ومعرفة الاخطاء

 رسمك للترند صحيح  :Good:  
ولكن من شروط الاستراتيجيه كسر الترند وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند وحصول التقاطع
ولاتنسى اخي إضافة مؤشر المومنتوم وتحديد خط ال 100

----------


## dahoomi

من قائمة ال indicators
اختر ال momentum
بعد ذلك يطلع معاك على الشارت المؤشر قم يدويا بتحديد خط ال 100 على المؤشر
وبعد كذا عليك تقتنص الفرص وتحطها في المنتدى :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed000

الاخ aelmasry
لادراج مؤشر المومنتم اذهب الى خانة insert
ثم اختار indicators
ثم oscillators
ثم momentum
وفي اعدادات المومنتم تأكد ان يكون period=14
خط ال100 ممكن تضعه يدويا او ممكن في اعدادات المومنتم تختار levels وبعدين تحط رقم 100
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك
بالتوفيق

----------


## aelmasry

> رسمك للترند صحيح  
> ولكن من شروط الاستراتيجيه كسر الترند وافتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند وحصول التقاطع
> ولاتنسى اخي إضافة مؤشر المومنتوم وتحديد خط ال 100

 شكرا اخى على ردك وبالنسبة للشروط فانى اعلمها ولله الحمد 
هل من الممكن يا اخى ان تساعدنى فى كيفية وضع مؤشر المومنتوم ووضع خط ال 100 عليه

----------


## ahmed000

dahoomi
شفت ردك بعد ما اضفت ردي
بارك الله فيك
وانت الاجابة الصح والاسرع
وتكسب معانا

----------


## aelmasry

> dahoomi
> شفت ردك بعد ما اضفت ردي
> بارك الله فيك
> وانت الاجابة الصح والاسرع
> وتكسب معانا

 اخوانى شفت ردكم بعد ما وضعت ردى  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  
جزاكم الله خيرا ورضى عنكم

----------


## aelmasry

> يا خبراء الترند المكسور ارجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال؟؟
> اذا لم يتقاطع خطى الموفنج افرج ولم يظهر فى القريب انهم سوف يتقاطعا 
> هل من الممكن ان اركب الترند وادخل لونق؟؟
> ام يجب ان انتظر حدوث التقاطع؟؟؟
> ارجو ان اكون اوصلت السؤال

 اخوانى انا طماع فى كرمكم
ممكن الرد على هذا السؤال باعلى

----------


## ahmed000

التقاطع شرط اساسي من شروط الاستراتيجية
وممكن لزيادة في التوضيح ارجع للصفحة الاولى من الموضوع

----------


## koshaji

*أخي لإضافة خط ال100 من إعدادات المؤشر اختر levels ثم add إضافة ثم اكتب 100*  كما في الصورة

----------


## aelmasry

اخى Koshaji
جزاك الله خيرا ورضى عنك
والف شكر اخى احمد على التوضيح

----------


## حكيم سلماني

[QUOTE=abo zakria] 

> بالنسبه للباوند اري انه سيكون نموذجي ان شاء الله ننتظر كسر الترند  باختراق 1.8563 المهمه جدا والتي تمثل فايبو 61 مع افتاح شمعه تحتها               لا اتذكر اننا قد التفتنا الي نقاط الفايبو لكى نقرر الدخول او الخروج والاستثنأ الوحيد هو اننا نأخذ الاخبار في الاعتبار ولا  يا ريت نسمع منك لكى تعم الاستفادة

    طيب خليني اسلك سؤال لماذا لم يتحقق الهدف كاملا في الباوند رغم اكتمال الشروط ؟؟  الاجابه لان الترند لم يكسر كسر حقيقي ...لماذا   لان السعر تحرك حركه عرضيه ....لماذا   هناك دعم قوي لم يستطع السعر كسره وهو 61 فايبو عند النقطه 1.8563 الذي كان مقاومه واخترقه السعر وتحول الي دعم   الخلاصه   من غير المعقول ان ادخل عكس الترند وكمان ابيع عند دعم قوي مهما كانت قوه الاستراتيجيه   لوكان سعر دخولي يبعد 40 نقطه عن الدعم كان ممكن   عشان كده اشترط 1.8563 والتي لم تكسر الي الان كسر حقيقي    اتمني تكون الفكره وصلت    :A012:

----------


## abo zakria

تحقق الهدف في الاسترالي ولله الحمد والف مبروك علي من دخل  """طيب خليني اسلك سؤال لماذا لم يتحقق الهدف كاملا في الباوند رغم اكتمال الشروط ؟؟""""" 
اذا كان كل ما اكتملت الشروط تحقق الهدف لاصبحنا من الاغنيأ في فترة وجيزة
وعموما من دخل علي الباوند وفق شروط الاستراتيجية فقط فقد تحقق هدفه وهو الاربعين نقطة

----------


## waleed

فرصة على الجنية فرنك ..

----------


## waleed

ضرب الاستوب ... والحمد لله  .... 
هل يوجد خطأ في الدخول ؟

----------


## dahoomi

> ضرب الاستوب ... والحمد لله .... 
> هل يوجد خطأ في الدخول ؟

 اخوي waleed الاسترليني/فرنك من الازواج المستبعده من الاستراتيجيه حسب كلام الاخوان
بسبب السبريد وحركته السريعه  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي لك

----------


## klyk

أخي الكريم هذا الزوج مستبعد من الطريقة للأسباب التي ذكرها الأخ .
لكن هذا لا يعني أن الطريقة لا تصلح عليه .
أنت لم تنتظر تأكيد التقاطع للموفينج ، كما أن المومنتم لم يؤكد الترند النازل .
الترند الذي رسمته جيد جدا ، في المرة القادمة لو صادفك ظرف مثل هذا تأكد من الشمعة التي تسبق كسر الترند 
لاحظ أن يكون لها إغلاق أعلى من الشمعة التي قبلها .
هذه ملاحظة شخصية .
تحياتي

----------


## abo zakria

اخي وليد
كما ذكر لك الشباب رسمك للترند صحيح ودخولك صحيح  ولكن علي مثل هذه الزوج وزوج الباوند ين يكون الهدف والستوب 50 نقطة وذلك بسبب حركة هذه الازواج السريعة واذا كان ستوبك 50 لكانت الصفقة لازالت مفتوحة  الي الان وربما تحقق هدفها ولكن للنصيحة ابعد عن هذا الزوج بالذات لان السبيرد تبعه عالي ويصل الي15 نقطة عند بعض شركات الوساطة و يعوضك ربي خير انشالله لكن المهم تعرف انك ترسم في الترند صح وان دخولك صحيح انشالله
والجايات اكثر من الرايحات

----------


## waleed

الاخ داحومي, كليك و ابوزكريا .. شاكرين التفضل والرد على استفساري, وبالفعل لو كان الاستوب اعلى بي 5 نقاط ماانضرب الاستوب وكان زمانة محقق 36 نقطة مكسب حتى الان   :Regular Smile:  .. بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## aelmasry

ارجو رؤية هذه الفرصة والتعليق عليها

----------


## waleed

الاخ المصري نصيحة .. ابعد عن زرج اليورو جنية لأنه يعل في حركتة ... والحركة دي موش طبيعية ... يعني ممكن يرتد في اي وقت .. وبالاخص خسارة الزوج ده كبيرة .. وتحياتي .. 
بالنسبة للترند مظبوط ويمكن إعادة رسمة بشكل تاني مقارب وايضاً سليم .. وباقي الشروط تحققت .. ولكن إحذر ..

----------


## splash

وهذه لحلوين الترند المكسور   ننتظر الكسر والتقاطع   بس انتباه خبر الفائدة

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

السلام عليكم 
اخى اسبلاش مازالت فرصة الباوند متاحة باقى الكسر فقط..بإذن الله

----------


## abo zakria

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمشورت علي الباوند باذن الله علي 1.8585
نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   هل ممكن أخي الكريم أن تحدد لنا الهدف والاستوب ؟

----------


## waleed

فرصة على اليورو كندي ..

----------


## ali333

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abo zakria

> هل ممكن أخي الكريم أن تحدد لنا الهدف والاستوب ؟

 اخي الكريم الدخول علي طريقة الترند المكسور الهدف والستوب يكون 40 نقطة

----------


## abo zakria

ولله الحمد تحقق الهدف في الدخول شورت علي الباوند

----------


## جديد1

شكرا :Good:

----------


## أبوالعزم

اللهم لك الحمد كان دخول موفق وتحقق الهدف بسرعه وبكل اريحيه اللهم لك الحمد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo zakria

:A006:    السلام عليكم فرصة علي الاسترالي شورت 0.7725 الهدف والستوب 40 نقطة نلاحظ ان تقاطع الموفينج حدث مع شمعة الاختراق وهذا مؤشر جيد بالتوفيق بأذن الله

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه اللفتة

----------


## ضياء

السلام عليكم يا شباب ...
ما شاء الله الطريقة واضح انها تنتقل من نجاح الى نجاح.
الحقيقة انى لم اكن متابعا للطريقة على الهواء مباشرة ..و لكنى احاول قراءة ما تيسر من الموضوع كل يوم ..
و طوال الأيام الماضية حاولت أن اقوم بعمل احصائية عن الفرص التى تم الدخول فيها و نتائجها منذ بداية العام ..و لكن للأسف لم أستطع بسبب ان كل المشاركات عبارة عن تنبيهات و تنويهات عن فرص ..
القليل جداً من الفرص يتم متابعته ..
لذلك أرجو من الجميع عندما يطرح فرصة أن يحدد سعر الدخول و الستوب و الهدف ..و أن يظل يتابع الفرصة حتى تنتهى اما بالمكسب أو بضرب الستوب لا قدر الله فيقوم بعمل مشاركة أخرى يذكر فيها اقتباس للمشاركة التى تم فيها تحديد الفرصة مع كتابة النتيجة النهائية للفرصة.
فهذا يسهل عملية الاحصاء و الخروج بتحليلات دقيقة عن الطريقة و نسبة نجاحها و انجح الأزواج ...الخ.
أرجو أن تتقبلوا طلبى بصدر رحب ... وفقكم الله جميعاً و رزقكم من هذه الطريقة الرائعة ..كما أدعو لصاحبها و كل من طرحها و ناقشها بالتوفيق و الرزق و السعادة.
و شكراً

----------


## wardco

مشكور على المجهود الطيب

----------


## abo zakria

الحمد لله تحقق الهدف علي الاسترالي
الف مبروك لمن دخل

----------


## ضياء

السلام عليكم .. 
اسمحوا لى اتابع معاكم كلما سنحت الفرصة .
و أرجو تصحيحى اذا كنت اطبق شىء فى الاستراتيجية خطأ. 
هل هذه فرصة قريبة على اليورو / دولار و ننتظر تقاطع الموفنج افرج؟ 
شكراً

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:      صباح الخير استاذ ضياء   الترند بس عايز يستند الي ثلاث شمعات متباعدات  وده الي مصعب شروط الاستراتيجيه اليومين دول لان معظم الازواج طالعه بشكل عمودي  فلا يحدث توافق بين الترند المثالي والمتوسطات ....   بالمناسبه انا سمعت ان حضرتك سمسار لاعبين ......صح   طيب يا اخي ما تحاول مع منويل جوزيه يشحت فلايفيو للزمالك وانا مسعد ادفع الفرق للاهلي من جيبي      تحياتي      :A012:    
تحياتي

----------


## أبوالعزم

هل ممكن ان تكون هناك فرصه سانحه على اليورو دولار :Regular Smile:

----------


## waleed

فرصة على الجنية فرنك

----------


## النزهه

بارك الله فيك يا بطل

----------


## النزهه

حقا لا اقول الا قولا واحد (( ماشالله عليكم ))

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم
 اخي الوليد انتبه عند دخولك علي هذا الزوج  ان يكون الستوب والهدف 50 نقطة  وذلك لسرعة حركة هذا الزوج 
اخي ابو العزم  حاولت ان ارفق لك رسم ادق علي الميتا لكن الميتا اليوم فتحت متأخر فخفت ان يعطينا اشارات خاطئة ارجو ان تنتبه لها

----------


## waleed

اخي النزهة ( انت اللي بطل) .. 
اخي ابوزكريا ... تسلم على الملحوظة .. بصراحة انا اتلسعت من الزوج دا ياما وربك يسلم انشاء الله ....

----------


## exceel

اخواني خبراء استراتيجية الترند المكسور هل هناك فرصة الان على Gbp/chf

----------


## aelmasry

> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف علي الاسترالي

  

> الف مبروك لمن دخل

   :A015:   الاخ الكريم ابو زكريا انا متابع لهذه الاستراتيجية من مدة كبيرة وادرسها جيدا لدرجة انى اقراء هذا الموضوع بالكامل من اوله رغم انه تخطى 2000 مشاركة ولى ملحوظة صغيرة على هذه الفرصة رغم انها اكتملت (والف مبروك لك) الملحوظة هى ان جميع الشروط انطبقت على هذه الفرصة الا فرصة المونتيم وترى ذلك فى الرسم المرفق اذا كانت هذه ما تقصده (وان لم تكن تقصده فارجو ان تساعدنى او احد الاخوة الكرام) فبالتالى وحسب قواعد الاستراتيجية لا يتم الدخول الا اذا تحققت  شروط  (كسر الموفينج - كسر الترند - تخطى خط المونتيم خط 100 فى حالة الشراء - ملامسة الترند لثلاثة شمعات على الاقل)  لقد قال الاخوة ان لا تدخل فى العملية الا اذا تحققت الشروط كلها  وحسب كلامك انك دخلت فارجو ان تفيدنى هل لا يجب حدوث جميع الشروط؟ ونكتفى فقط بشرطين , ام اعتمدت على مؤشرات اخرى ؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟ ارجو ان تساعدنى للافادة جزاك الله خيرا  او يساعدنى احد الاخوة الكرام وشكرا

----------


## aelmasry

:A015:   ارجو ان تقولوا لى رايكم فى هذا الشارت على اليورو / دولار هل يمكن ان تكون هذه فرصة رغم عدم ظهور اى بوادر لتخطى المونتيم حاجز ال 100 ارجو الرد للفهم والتدريب والف شكر

----------


## aelmasry

> ارجو ان تقولوا لى رايكم فى هذا الشارت على اليورو / دولار هل يمكن ان تكون هذه فرصة رغم عدم ظهور اى بوادر لتخطى المونتيم حاجز ال 100 ارجو الرد للفهم والتدريب والف شكر

 اخوانى انا اسف لقد رجعت للاستراتيجية من الاول لقد اختلط على الامر اعتقد ان مؤشر المونتيم فى مكانه الصحيح وانها فعلا تعتبر فرصة  ارجو ابداء الراى واسف مرة  اخى ابو زكريا  اعتقد ان كلامك صح 100 100 انا اسف  لقد فهمت ان والف شكر

----------


## Forex-15

وموفقين يارب

----------


## abo zakria

اخي المصري
بعد التحية
لماذا تستعمل اصغر مقياس لرسم الشموع وتصبح مدة الترند شهر او اكثر ويصبح الرسم غير دقيق بالمرةويعطى اشارات خاطئة وانت لو شفت اي شارت قديم في المشاركات السابقة سوا من شارتات سبلاش او الحمد او ابومالك او غيرهم لوجدت ان الفترة التي رسم عليها الترند هي يوم اواثنين او ثلاث علي الاكثر واحيانا بالساعات
لديك الفكرة صح ولكن التطبيق خاطئ 
فقط كبر مقياس الحجم لشموع الساعات وسترى انك سترسم الترند بكل سهولة 
لاحظ الفترة التىرسم عليها الترند في الشارت المرفق ستجد انها اقل من يومين

----------


## aelmasry

> اخي المصري
> بعد التحية
> لماذا تستعمل اصغر مقياس لرسم الشموع وتصبح مدة الترند شهر او اكثر ويصبح الرسم غير دقيق بالمرةويعطى اشارات خاطئة وانت لو شفت اي شارت قديم في المشاركات السابقة سوا من شارتات سبلاش او الحمد او ابومالك او غيرهم لوجدت ان الفترة التي رسم عليها الترند هي يوم اواثنين او ثلاث علي الاكثر واحيانا بالساعات
> لديك الفكرة صح ولكن التطبيق خاطئ 
> فقط كبر مقياس الحجم لشموع الساعات وسترى انك سترسم الترند بكل سهولة 
> لاحظ الفترة التىرسم عليها الترند في الشارت المرفق ستجد انها اقل من 3 ايام

 الف شكر اخ ابو زكريا على الرد وفعلا كلامك صح جدا وجارى التجربة ولكن هل لو كان المقياس كبير وظهرت فرصة بالاستراتيجية ماذا سيكون رد الفعل؟؟ ادل فى الفرصة ام لا ؟؟  ممكن تلقى نظرة على الشارت المرفق وتقولى لو كان ممكن تكون هناك فرصة ؟؟

----------


## abo zakria

مادام انت تستعمل في هذا المقياس لحجم الشموع مش حنقدر نفيدك بشئ

----------


## aelmasry

استاذ ابو زكريا الف شكر على ردك وصدقنى المعلومة دى كانت مهمة جدا لى جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aelmasry

:A015:   فرصة اكثر من رائعة على اليورو /فرنك  لم يبقى الا تاكيد التقاطع الموفينج ثم الدخول مع بداية الشمعة الثانية  الهدف والاستوب 40  نرجو الافادة اذا كان هناك خطأ والشكر لم

----------


## برطم نمله

[QUOTE=aelmasry] :A015:    فرصة اكثر من رائعة على اليورو /فرنك  لم يبقى الا تاكيد التقاطع الموفينج ثم الدخول مع بداية الشمعة الثانية  الهدف والاستوب 40  نرجو الافادة اذا كان هناك خطأ   والشكر لم     :A015:  اخوي اولا فعلا هذه فرصه على هذا الزوج  ولكن او نضرنها الى الترند لوجدنا به ضعف وان ارتكازه على شموع ناتجه عن التذبذب والتقاطع بعد مره وبالعافيه تقاطع بعد ما حاول يعكس   انا ارى فيها خطوره والقرار لكم والله المستعان           اخوكم حاتم الغامدي :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم 
تم التقاطع للموفينج وتحققت كل شروط الدخول 
هذا الزوج بطئ الحركة 
الدخول كان  من 1.5516 " فاتنى الدخول"
وبالتوفيق بأذن الله

----------


## waleed

المشاركة 2217 .. مبروك لمن دخل على الجنية فرنك .. حقق 50 نقطة كاملة بالإضافة إلى 10 نقاط من عنده ...

----------


## abo zakria

الف مبووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل   

> المشاركة 2217 .. مبروك لمن دخل على الجنية فرنك .. حقق 50 نقطة كاملة بالإضافة إلى 10 نقاط من عنده ...

----------


## waleed

فرصة مرتقبة ...انتظار تقاطع الموفونج ... وتأكيد الكسر

----------


## النزهه

بارك الله فيك يا وليد

----------


## exceel

> فرصة مرتقبة ...انتظار تقاطع الموفونج ... وتأكيد الكسر

 الله يعطيك العافية اذا تحققت الشروط ارجو ان تضع الاستوب والتاركت بوينت لان هذه العملة غير موجودة عندي  في الميتا تريدر، واذا كان لديك فكرة بكيفية الاضافة  ارجو التوضيح

----------


## abo zakria

> الله يعطيك العافية اذا تحققت الشروط ارجو ان تضع الاستوب والتاركت بوينت لان هذه العملة غير موجودة عندي في الميتا تريدر، واذا كان لديك فكرة بكيفية الاضافة ارجو التوضيح

 الهدف والستوب في الدخول بهذه الطريقة هو40 نقطة لكل الازواج عدا الباوند ين والباوند فرنك فهو 50 نقطة لسرعة حركة هذين الزوجين

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

ما رأيكم بالنيوزلندى باقى فقط شمعة الكسر والدخول من الشمعة التى تليها

----------


## exceel

شكرا لك استاذي ابو زكريا على التوضيح ، كيف اضيف زوج Aud/nzd الى قائمة العملات في الميتاتريدر ، الموجود عندي 12 زوج وهذا ليس من ضمن الازواج المدرجة في قائمة العملات.

----------


## exceel

عفوا لدي سؤال اخر كم تحقق هذه الاستراتيجية من نقاط في الاسبوع " المعدل".

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم اكسيل في القائمة تبع الازواج على اليسار اضغط الزر الايمن للفارة ثم خذ 
show all

----------


## exceel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم اكسيل في القائمة تبع الازواج على اليسار اضغط الزر الايمن للفارة ثم خذ 
> show all

 شكرا لك ضغطت على الماوس ثم شو ال    ظهرت قائمة تحت الازواج الظاهر يبدو انها اسهم شركات  leg " IBM-INTC   ........"

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم  
فرصة على الباوند

----------


## خبير توب

اخي اكسيل  
اضغط الزر الايمن مكان السهم

----------


## exceel

> اخي اكسيل  
> اضغط الزر الايمن مكان السهم

  
انا فعلا ضغطت المكان المطلوب وهذا الموجود

----------


## محمد00000

يا اخوان هل استراتجية الترند المكسور على فريم الساعة او نصف ساعة

----------


## alhamd

> يا اخوان هل استراتجية الترند المكسور على فريم الساعة او نصف ساعة

  :A006:  :A015:  
اخى محمد 
الترند المكسور على فريم الساعه اخى العزيز 
تحياتى 
حسام العزبى

----------


## moh_essam75

> السلام عليكم  
> فرصة على الباوند

 اخي العزيز أريد ان اسالك عن اعدادات الموفينج افريج التي استخدمتها لاني استخدمت 9,30 كما في شرح الطريقة ولكنها اعطتني اشارة تقاطع قبل الظاهرة عندك ودخلت بناء عليها وضربت الاستوب عندي

----------


## alhamd

> اخي العزيز أريد ان اسالك عن اعدادات الموفينج افريج التي استخدمتها لاني استخدمت 9,30 كما في شرح الطريقة ولكنها اعطتني اشارة تقاطع قبل الظاهرة عندك ودخلت بناء عليها وضربت الاستوب عندي

  :A006:   :A015:   اخى الفاضل محمد  تفضل اخى الفاضل  هذا هو التمبليت الخاص بالترند المكسور جاهز كل ما عليك  ان تذهب الى بروجرام فايل ثم الميتا ثم  التمبليت وتضعها هناك  اغلق الميتا وقم بفتحه ثانيآ  افتح الشارت واذهب الى اقصى اليمين ايكونه اسمها التمبليت  ستجد اسم بروكن ترند دوس عليها ستجد كله تمام ان شاء الله  وتكرر هذا مع كل شارت  وفقنا الله   تحياتى  اخيك حسام العزبى

----------


## aelmasry

:A015:   الاخ الكريم الحمد الف شكر على الملف الذى ارفقته ولكن اريد منك مساعدة ان امكن؟؟ انا فاهم ان اعددات الموفينج بتكون 9 و 30 ولكن انت واضع اعداد موفينج 200 ايضا ممكن توضح لى الهدف منه وماذا تكون الفائدة منه ان امكن  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alhamd

> الاخ الكريم الحمد الف شكر على الملف الذى ارفقته ولكن اريد منك مساعدة ان امكن؟؟ انا فاهم ان اعددات الموفينج بتكون 9 و 30 ولكن انت واضع اعداد موفينج 200 ايضا ممكن توضح لى الهدف منه وماذا تكون الفائدة منه ان امكن  وجزاك الله خيرا

    :A006:   :A015:   اخى الكريم المصرى  لا شكر على واجب اخى الفاضل  بخصوص موفنج 200 فهو خارج الاستراتيجيه تمامآ   ولكنى لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بمعنى دائمى اعرف به انا فين  وكمان امكانيه الارتداد منه قويه جدآ اذا كان فى طريق الهدف  عمومآ هذه اضافه منى فقط  واذا كان هناك شيئآ اخر انا فى الخدمه   تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     EUR/ CHF   الشروط مكتمله  شورت    الدخول 1.5510  الاستوب 1.5550 الهدف 1.5470   :A012:

----------


## المناضل

بالتوفيق لنا جميعا

----------


## النزهه

بالتوفيق

----------


## waleed

فرصة على الاسترالي كندي

----------


## Emirates

> فرصة على الاسترالي كندي

  :A015:   ما هو الهدف ؟ والاستوب لوس  شكرا أخي الكريم على التنبيه على مثل هذه الفرص

----------


## waleed

الاخ امارات .. بصراحة هو كده فاتك الدخول لأنة اتحرك حوالي 20 نقطة .. وللعلم حسب هذه الطريقة .. الدخول 40 نقطة ربح و40 نقطة ستوب من بداية فتح اول شمعة بعد الكسر

----------


## abo zakria

اخي العزيز
شوف اول مشاركات في هذا الموضوع لكي تاخذ فكرة عن الطريقة بما فيها الاهداف والستوب
لان الشباب هنا لما ينبهوا علي فرصة  علي اعتبار ان المتابعين لهذه الطريقة لديهم فكرة عن الاهداف والستوب عموما الهدف والستوب 40 نقطة في معظم الازواج      

> ما هو الهدف ؟ والاستوب لوس  شكرا أخي الكريم على التنبيه على مثل هذه الفرص

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:    :A015:   اعتقد انها فرصة على الاسترالي / النيوزلندي   فقط نراقب الشمعة الحالية واغلاقها فوق الترند    :A012:

----------


## خبير توب

دخلنا بالاسترالي نيوزلندي  
على بركة الله

----------


## ابو الحاج

> اعتقد انها فرصة على الاسترالي / النيوزلندي   فقط نراقب الشمعة الحالية واغلاقها فوق الترند

 اكتملت جميع الشروط الدخول لونق من 1.2275 الهدف والوقف 40 نقطة وعلى الله التوفيق

----------


## osamaz

i don't have aud/nzd on the meta trader ??!!!!
how can i get it

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
اخواني عندي رجاء عندكم وارجو انو لا تردوني 
البال توك عندي لايعمل منذ 15 يوم ارجو من احد الاخوة في غرفة الترند المكسور يضيفني على الياهو ماسنجر 
حتى ادخل على الفرص المطروحة في الغرفة 
لاني متل الاطرش بالزفه 
بريدي   [email protected] 
بارك الله بالجميع 
سلام حار للاخوة سبلاش والحمد وحاتم وجميع الاخوة 
اسمي في البال توك هو ratr1977

----------


## exceel

خبراء الترند اذا ما كانت خطأ هل هناك فرصة قريبة جدا على  ERU/CHF اذا كان خطأ ارجو التصحيح لانه على الربع قطع والان ننتظر قطعه على الساعة وكسر الترند لكن المنوتيم مع خط المائة   ارجو التصحيح

----------


## exceel

الظاهر القطع ممكن يحدث  شورت او لونق "على احدي الجهتين"

----------


## moh_essam75

> اخى الكريم المصرى  لا شكر على واجب اخى الفاضل  بخصوص موفنج 200 فهو خارج الاستراتيجيه تمامآ   ولكنى لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بمعنى دائمى اعرف به انا فين  وكمان امكانيه الارتداد منه قويه جدآ اذا كان فى طريق الهدف  عمومآ هذه اضافه منى فقط  واذا كان هناك شيئآ اخر انا فى الخدمه   تحياتى حسام العزبى

 الف شكر يا حسام

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> خبراء الترند اذا ما كانت خطأ هل هناك فرصة قريبة جدا على ERU/CHF اذا كان خطأ ارجو التصحيح لانه على الربع قطع والان ننتظر قطعه على الساعة وكسر الترند لكن المنوتيم مع خط المائة ارجو التصحيح

 اخي كانت الفرصه نموذجيه بالفعل  فقد دخلت عليها علي 1.5510  منذ الثامنه صباحا ( راجع مشاركتي السابقه) ولكن الزوج في تذبذب ضيق جدا 25 نقطه صعودا وهبوطا فخرجت الان  علي التعادل بعد الملل   وان كنت اتوقع ان يبلغ الهدف مع الصبابرين ولاسيما اننا مع الترند العام وشراء الفرنك امن جدا   تحياتي    :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

> اخى الكريم المصرى  لا شكر على واجب اخى الفاضل  بخصوص موفنج 200 فهو خارج الاستراتيجيه تمامآ   ولكنى لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بمعنى دائمى اعرف به انا فين  وكمان امكانيه الارتداد منه قويه جدآ اذا كان فى طريق الهدف  عمومآ هذه اضافه منى فقط  واذا كان هناك شيئآ اخر انا فى الخدمه   تحياتى حسام العزبى

   جزاك الله خيرا حسام باشا

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     الباوند تحت المجهر   بانتظار تقاطع المتوسطات فقط    :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     مش بس كسر ترند   كمان كسر قناه صاعده علي فريم الاريع ساعات نموذج لمحبي القنوات   الهدف كبير ان شاء الله     :A012:

----------


## hadi75m

الاخ / حكيم وانا اؤيد كلامك ولكن الهدف الاول 1.875 لانه قد يرتد من ملامسته للترند من القناه الصاعده  وبالتوفيق

----------


## hadi75m

*سبحان الله رجل الشمعه الثانيه التى يستند عليها الترند وين راحت . خزائن ايه الحكايه القطه كلتها دى مش سمكه حبيبى*

----------


## hadi75m

التقاطع حدث

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     اهلا هادي  من وجهه نظري ان الهدف حيكون 1.8725 والله اعلم   عموما الشروط اكتملت ووضعت اوردر علي1.8840  للان غالبا حيطلع يختبر ويكمل نزول  ووقف 30 نقطه فقط ....باذن الله تحرك السعر فصالحنا 50 نقطه حقرب الاستوب علي الدخول واشوف واتابع    تحياتي    :A012:

----------


## exceel

انا احاول معاكم بس احس انه مو ضابطه معاي اذا في عمله حتقرب تكسر بس من فضلكم خلوني معاكم

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> اهلا هادي من وجهه نظري ان الهدف حيكون 1.8725 والله اعلم   عموما الشروط اكتملت ووضعت اوردر علي1.8840 للان غالبا حيطلع يختبر ويكمل نزول ووقف 30 نقطه فقط ....باذن الله تحرك السعر فصالحنا 50 نقطه حقرب الاستوب علي الدخول واشوف واتابع    تحياتي

  
هل ممكن ارفاق الشارت الذى يبين اكتمال الشروط...حيث انها لم تكتمل عندى

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     تفعل العقد لدي علي 1.8840  والسعر الان يختبر الترند المكسور لمن اراد ان يلحق     :A012:

----------


## hadi75m

> تفعل العقد لدي علي 1.8840 والسعر الان يختبر الترند المكسور لمن اراد ان يلحق

 وانا معك والله هو الموفق بس العمليه دى فيها قلق شويه الشموع بعيده عن كسر الترند

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> وانا معك والله هو الموفق بس العمليه دى فيها قلق شويه الشموع بعيده عن كسر الترند

   فين بس بعيده عن الكسر مهي لازقه في الترند من تحت   شوف الشارت فوق وخلي بالك الترند المكسور مرسوم من القاع 1.7870 وبقاله عشرين يوم يعني مش اي كلام   لو ما بقت دي فرصه امال امتي الفرصه ؟؟؟؟  تحياتي     :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     مبروك لمن دخلوا معنا اللو مسجل الان 1.8798 يعني +42   تحياتي     :A012:

----------


## exceel

حسب رؤيتكم في ترند مكسور قادم

----------


## osamaz

> حسب رؤيتكم في ترند مكسور قادم

   
where??1

----------


## exceel

> where??1

 سؤال لاني اتابع معكم الاستراتيجية وابي استوعبها؟  حسب الاستراتيجية ان لاستوب 40 يحسب من اين من؟       المونتيم في حالة الشراء اين يكون ؟   متى يتم الدخول؟ شكرا لك واذا في زوج قريب ارجو التنبيه لكي اتابع معكم من البداية

----------


## BahraiN

> سؤال لاني اتابع معكم الاستراتيجية وابي استوعبها؟ حسب الاستراتيجية ان لاستوب 40 يحسب من اين من؟ المونتيم في حالة الشراء اين يكون ؟ متى يتم الدخول؟ شكرا لك واذا في زوج قريب ارجو التنبيه لكي اتابع معكم من البداية

 هلا اخي اكسل و بالنسبة لسوالك 
الجواب في في اول صفحة في الموضوع
حاول انك تقرا و تجوف الامثلة و تطبق الي تجوفة او الي تعلمتة و ترفق الشارت 
و اذا ما فهمت راح نوضح لك اكثر  :Regular Smile: 
تحياتي لك 
وفقك الله

----------


## exceel

> هلا اخي اكسل و بالنسبة لسوالك 
> الجواب في في اول صفحة في الموضوع
> حاول انك تقرا و تجوف الامثلة و تطبق الي تجوفة او الي تعلمتة و ترفق الشارت 
> و اذا ما فهمت راح نوضح لك اكثر 
> تحياتي لك 
> وفقك الله

 اشكرك على حسن تعاونك وسعت صدرك اذا قربت فرصة سارفق شارت  ومنكم التصحيح ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## exceel

هل هناك فرصة على Gb/chf

----------


## hadi75m

*فرصه على اليورو فرنك لم يبقى الا التقاطع*

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اخوانى هناك فرصة على الباوند دولار ونحن فى انتظار التقاطع والشارت مرفق  اذا كان هناك خطأ فليصحح لى الاخوة

----------


## hadi75m

> اخوانى هناك فرصة على الباوند دولار ونحن فى انتظار التقاطع والشارت مرفق  اذا كان هناك خطأ فليصحح لى الاخوة

 اخى الكريم 
ارفق الشارت

----------


## aelmasry

> اخوانى هناك فرصة على الباوند دولار ونحن فى انتظار التقاطع والشارت مرفق  اذا كان هناك خطأ فليصحح لى الاخوة

 اسف جدا هذا هو الشارت

----------


## hadi75m

> اسف جدا هذا هو الشارت

 الاخ الكريم هذه ليست فرصه حيث انه تم كسر الترند الصاعد بالامس وتم الدخول عليه شورت من 18840 وتحقق الهدف والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## exceel

هل هناك فرصة على اليورو فرنك ارجو التوضيح

----------


## exceel

هل يتم الدخول مع افتتاح شمعة الساعة لان الترند كسر والتقاطع تم  ؟؟ ارجو الايضاح

----------


## exceel

دخلت لونق 1.5514 على اليورو فرنك الاستوب - 40 الهدف +40

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:     :A015:  اخى الكريم هل ممكن ان ترسل لنا صورة الشارت لكى ارى الترند عندك لانى لم استطع رسمه

----------


## abo zakria

> دخلت لونق 1.5514 على اليورو فرنك الاستوب - 40 الهدف +40

 بالتوفيق بأذن الله 
ارفقت الشارت للاستفادة لمن لا يعرف الطريقة ورسم الترند

----------


## exceel

> اخى الكريم هل ممكن ان ترسل لنا صورة الشارت لكى ارى الترند عندك لانى لم استطع رسمه

 رايكم شوف الرسم

----------


## abo zakria

يا شباب  تعودوا علي ان ترسموا الترند عندما يكون تقاطع الموفينج علي وشك الحدوث لكي تسهل عليكم ولا تضطروا الي رسم عدة ترندات  مما قد يسبب لكم الارباك ويكون رسم الترند المكسور ادق ويعطيك اشارة دخول صحيحة

----------


## exceel

> بالتوفيق بأذن الله 
> ارفقت الشارت للاستفادة لمن لا يعرف الطريقة ورسم الترند

 وينك  ابو زكريا  ابي احد يساعدني على طريقة الترند المكسور هل دخولي صحيح 
وهذا رسم اخر

----------


## exceel

الاخ ابو زكريا هل هناك فرصة فريبة على الاسترليني دولار

----------


## abo zakria

> وينك ابو زكريا ابي احد يساعدني على طريقة الترند المكسور هل دخولي صحيح 
> وهذا رسم اخر

 نعم دخولك ان شأالله صحيح

----------


## abo zakria

> الاخ ابو زكريا هل هناك فرصة فريبة على الاسترليني دولار

 نعم هناك فرصة قريبة علي الباوند عند اكتمال شمعة الاختراق لكن انتبه اذا كانت نقطة الدخول بعيدة علي الترند  اكثر من 40 نقطة يفضل الانتظار حتى يكون هناك ارتداد الي خط الموفينج او الترند ثم يتم الدخول من هناك

----------


## hadi75m

الدولار فرنك شورت

----------


## خبير توب

اخي هادي الترند على شمعتين فقط

----------


## hadi75m

[QUOTE=خبير توب]اخي هادي الترند على شمعتين فقط[/QUOTE]  3 شمعات ولكن الرجل للشمعه الاولى مش ظاهره وهى شمه بدايه الترند من اليسار ورجلها مع على حدود السعر 12005

----------


## hadi75m

*وهذا الشارت مره اخرى*

----------


## خبير توب

اخي هادي الترند يستند على ثلات شمعات متقاربة وهي تمثل شمعة واحدة 
لازم يكون شمعة في منتصف الترند تقريبا

----------


## hadi75m

> اخي هادي الترند يستند على ثلات شمعات متقاربة وهي تمثل شمعة واحدة 
> لازم يكون شمعة في منتصف الترند تقريبا

 اخى الكريم ارجوا ان يكون هذا الشارت اوضح تقبل تحياتى

----------


## hadi75m

*لم يتقاطع حتى الان*

----------


## exceel

ارجو من الاخوان اذا كان يوجد لديه اكسبيرت يعطي تنبيه عند تقاطع الموفنج افرج ان يزودني به

----------


## abo zakria

> نعم هناك فرصة قريبة علي الباوند عند اكتمال شمعة الاختراق لكن انتبه اذا كانت نقطة الدخول بعيدة علي الترند اكثر من 40 نقطة يفضل الانتظار حتى يكون هناك ارتداد الي خط الموفينج او الترند ثم يتم الدخول من هناك

 كما نبهنا عليها ارتد السعر  ولامس خط الموفينج وكانت نقطة الدخول من هناك علي مستويات1.8870 او افضل ومن دخل من هناك فقد حقق الهدف او علي وشك التحقق
 الف مبروك لمن دخل

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
فرصة الدولار فرنك

----------


## splash

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصة الدولار فرنك

   :A015:  
اخي خبير توب
الترند مخترق من الشمعات التي في الوسط وهذا يبطل مفعول الترند  
ارجو الانتباه لذلك

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> اخي خبير توب
> الترند مخترق من الشمعات التي في الوسط وهذا يبطل مفعول الترند  
> ارجو الانتباه لذلك

   نورت بيتك ومطرحك يا باشا  حاسين بغربه وانتا مش معانا   لا تغيب تاني   تحياتي     :A012:

----------


## exceel

ارجو من الاخوان اذا كان يوجد لديه اكسبيرت يعطي تنبيه عند تقاطع الموفنج افرج ان يزودني به

----------


## splash

الله يسلمك اخي حكيم وما توحش عزيز  
انا موجود باذن الله

----------


## خبير توب

هلا ياسبلاش فينك ياراجل 
ولا يهمك بانتظار الشمعة القادمة ترند ولا احلى

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> هلا ياسبلاش فينك ياراجل 
> ولا يهمك بانتظار الشمعة القادمة ترند ولا احلى

  
اعتقد الترند فى الشارت المرفق أصح
ومنتظرين رأى الآخوة مع العلم المونتم تحت المائة

----------


## خبير توب

تسلم ياعلاء 
ان شاء الله فرصة جيدة بس المشكلة ان التقاطع صار بعيد

----------


## خبير توب

دخلنا على بركة الله 
1.2042

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم  فرصة علي الباوند فرنك  
شورت من 2.2822
الستوب والهدف لهذاالزوج 50 نقطة
وذلك لسرعة حركة هذا الزوج
نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## exceel

ليست توصية  "فرص قريبة باقي التقاطع ونزول المونتم"  ارجو التصحيح

----------


## صيدالخاطر

فرصه ممتازه لليور / ين 
واكتمال الشروط
والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم

----------


## osamaz

need advice if these a chance on eur/usd ..the trend is broken and the cross is done
short

----------


## alhamd

> need advice if these a chance on eur/usd ..the trend is broken and the cross is done
> short

  :A006:  :A015:   اخى الفاضل اسامه  قاعده عامه فى الترند المكسور:   اذا بعد السعر عن تقاطع الموفنج او الترند    فلا دخول الا اذا ارتفع السعر ليعيد اختبارهما  (اى اختبار الموفنج او الترند الذى تم كسره )  تحياتى  حسام العزبى

----------


## osamaz

> اخى الفاضل اسامه  قاعده عامه فى الترند المكسور:  اذا بعد السعر عن تقاطع الموفنج او الترند   فلا دخول الا اذا ارتفع السعر ليعيد اختبارهما  (اى اختبار الموفنج او الترند الذى تم كسره )  تحياتى  حسام العزبى

 shokran ya basha.....and really i can't tell u how happy i'm to have support and learn from all the people here..thanks again :Regular Smile:

----------


## alhamd

> فرصه ممتازه لليور / ين 
> واكتمال الشروط
> والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم

  :A006:   :A015:  
اخى الفاضل صيد 
بارك الله فيك ولكن اخى العزيز شروط الترند المكسور لا بد من مراعاه زاويه ميل الترند والزاويه عندك مفتوحه جدآ 
والاهم من ذلك لا ترسم الترند الا عند قرب حدوث التقاطع ( قرب حدوثه جدآ اى شبه تلامس ) 
او عند التلامس ان وجدت الترند الاملائم والمناسب انتظر الكسر والتقاطع 
وتوكل على الله 
تحياتى لك
حسام العزبى

----------


## man_fx

يحاول الكسر للمره الثالثهEUR/USD  هل هذا صحيح أخ ALHAMD

----------


## exceel

بصراحة دخلت على شخصين مو ملتزمين "gbp/jpy" ما عندهم احترام للترند المكسور الخاطر مرتين يضرب معاي انصح بعدم التعامل بهذا الزوج لعدم التزمه بالمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية

----------


## albdr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  مسا الخير يا شباب   حبيت آخذ رأيكم في هذا الشارت أليس ترند مكسور لكن ضرب به   الستوب!!!؟  وآسف ما أعرف أرفق الصورة الا كذا.  وشكرا لكم.

----------


## exceel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  مسا الخير يا شباب   حبيت آخذ رأيكم في هذا الشارت أليس ترند مكسور لكن ضرب به   الستوب!!!؟  وآسف ما أعرف أرفق الصورة الا كذا.  وشكرا لكم.

  
الاستراتيجية على فريم الساعة وليس الاربع ساعات

----------


## albdr

> الاستراتيجية على فريم الساعة وليس الاربع ساعات

 يعني ما تصلح الا على فريم الساعة؟  وشكرا على ردك يا الغالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## exceel

ما عندي اجابة بس ممكن ترجع لاول الموضوع وتشوف ان الفريم المتبع في هذه الاستراتيجية هو الساعة

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   حياكم الله اخوانى هل هذه فرصة على الباوند يورو ؟؟ ام ان التذبذب عالى على هذا الزوج ارجو الافادة

----------


## alhamd

> يحاول الكسر للمره الثالثه     EUR/USD          هل هذا صحيح أخ ALHAMD

    :A006:   :A015:    اخى الفاضل مان  ارجوا ملاحظه :  1- ان زاويه الترند عندك لا تتعدى 19 درجه وهذا مخالف لشروط الاستراتيجيه فى رسم الترند  2- غير مستحب اطلاقآ الدخول فى صفقه يكون فيها الموفنج بعيد جدآ  عن الترند   3- الزوج استنفذ طاقته اليوميه واصبح خطر الدخول الان صحيح احتمال نزوله وارد ولكن المشكله زاويه الترند  4- ارجوا من الجميع مراعاه الدخول الامن بدل من الدخول السريع يتبعه ضرب استوبات  ومن بنود الدخول الامن :  1- زاويه ترند صحيحه اقرب ما يكون من 45 درجه  2- يرتكز على 3 قمم او 3 قيعان بعاد عن بعض ولا يمر بجسم أى شمعه فى طريقه ولكن ممكن ان يمر بظلها  3- اجمل الفرص تقاطع الموفنج والكسر فى شمعه واحده  4- يفضل تقاطع الموفنج يليها الكسر للترند وليس العكس  5- البعد عن الازواج ذات الاسبريد العالى  5- ممنوع تمامآ العمل على الدولار ين واليورو باوند  6- الاستراتيجيه تصلح لكل تايم فريمز ولكن افضل نتائج لها يكون على  تايم فريم ساعه  والله اعلم  تحياتى للجميع  اخيكم حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:   اخى الفاضل اكسيل  الباوند ين يا اما يعطى ترند يا اما تزبزب شديد بالاضافه الى الاسبريد  العالى ويفضل بل اوصى بالبعد عنه  اخى الفضل البدر  الاستراتيجيه تعتمد على تايم فريم ساعه  اخى الفاضل المصرى  زوج اليورو باوند من الممنوعات فى الترند المكسور  :Regular Smile:    تحياتى لكم جميعآ  حسام العزبى

----------


## محمد00000

اخي الحامد 
ماهي الازاج ذات الاسبريد العالي

----------


## albdr

> اخى الفاضل اكسيل  الباوند ين يا اما يعطى ترند يا اما تزبزب شديد بالاضافه الى الاسبريد  العالى ويفضل بل اوصى بالبعد عنه  اخى الفضل البدر  الاستراتيجيه تعتمد على تايم فريم ساعه  اخى الفاضل المصرى  زوج اليورو باوند من الممنوعات فى الترند المكسور    تحياتى لكم جميعآ  حسام العزبى

   أخي حسام شكرا لك  :009:

----------


## BahraiN

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

  

> مسا الخير يا شباب حبيت آخذ رأيكم في هذا الشارت أليس ترند مكسور لكن ضرب به الستوب!!!؟وآسف ما أعرف أرفق الصورة الا كذا.وشكرا لكم.

 تفضل اخي من بعد اذن القائمن على الموضوعهذا الرابط فيه شرح عن كيفية وضع الشارت في المرفقات من الميتا تريدر :Regular Smile: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.htmlبالتوفيق لكتحياتي

----------


## bhk123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
عندي سؤال ارجو منكم ان تجيبوا عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالنسبة للذين يتعاملون بهذه الاستراتيجية وعندهم حسابات حقيقية
هل هي ناجحة ؟؟؟
خاصة و الجميع يعرف بأن التطبيق على الديمو اسهل  من التطبيق على الحساب الحقيقي 
ملاحظة  : جربت الاستراتيجية اكثر من شهر وهي اكثر من رائعة 
ملاحظة اخرى : اتمنى ان تجيبوا حتى نستفيد جميعا  
  وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## exceel

> اخى الفاضل مان  ارجوا ملاحظه :  1- ان زاويه الترند عندك لا تتعدى 19 درجه وهذا مخالف لشروط الاستراتيجيه فى رسم الترند  2- غير مستحب اطلاقآ الدخول فى صفقه يكون فيها الموفنج بعيد جدآ  عن الترند   3- الزوج استنفذ طاقته اليوميه واصبح خطر الدخول الان صحيح احتمال نزوله وارد ولكن المشكله زاويه الترند  4- ارجوا من الجميع مراعاه الدخول الامن بدل من الدخول السريع يتبعه ضرب استوبات  ومن بنود الدخول الامن :  1- زاويه ترند صحيحه اقرب ما يكون من 45 درجه  2- يرتكز على 3 قمم او 3 قيعان بعاد عن بعض ولا يمر بجسم أى شمعه فى طريقه ولكن ممكن ان يمر بظلها  3- اجمل الفرص تقاطع الموفنج والكسر فى شمعه واحده  4- يفضل تقاطع الموفنج يليها الكسر للترند وليس العكس  5- البعد عن الازواج ذات الاسبريد العالى  5- ممنوع تمامآ العمل على الدولار ين واليورو باوند  6- الاستراتيجيه تصلح لكل تايم فريمز ولكن افضل نتائج لها يكون على  تايم فريم ساعه  والله اعلم  تحياتى للجميع  اخيكم حسام العزبى

 مشكورين ى هذه الارشادات، هل يوجد لديك الاكسبيرت الذي يعطي تنبيه لتقاطع الموفنج افرج

----------


## abo zakria

> يعني ما تصلح الا على فريم الساعة؟  وشكرا على ردك يا الغالي

 الافضل العمل علي ترند الساعة فهو يحقق النتائج الافضل
صاحب الطريقة  عمل بها  وجرب كل الفريمات ووصل الي هذه النتائج بعد خمس سنوات 
يعني جابها جاهزة
واذا كنت حابب تجرب خللي الستوب والهدف اكبر

----------


## exceel

اخواني اذا حصل الكسر ثم بعد فترة حصل التقاطع بعد نصف ساعة مثلا اين يتم الدخول؟ هل ننتظر فتح  الشمعة التالية ام ندخل مباشرة عند حدوث التقاطع بدون انتظار شمعة الساعة؟

----------


## abo zakria

> اخواني اذا حصل الكسر ثم بعد فترة حصل التقاطع بعد نصف ساعة مثلا اين يتم الدخول؟ هل ننتظر فتح الشمعة التالية ام ندخل مباشرة عند حدوث التقاطع بدون انتظار شمعة الساعة؟

 ننتظر فتح التالية
اي ان الدخول يكون في بداية الشمعة التي تلي شمعة الاختراق ويكون تقاطع الموفينج قد حدث

----------


## alhamd

:A006:   

> اخي الحامد 
> ماهي الازاج ذات الاسبريد العالي

  :A006:   :A015:   اخى الفاضل محمد  الحقيقه ان معظم الازواج الاسبريد بتاعها عالى ولهذا سنعكس السؤال  ونقول ما هى الازواج التى حققت نتائج افضل وفى نفس الوقت الاسبريد   بتاعها معقول  مش كده احسن ؟  :Regular Smile:    الازواج هى :  1- اليورو - دولار  2- الباوند دولار  3- الدولار فرانك ( مع ملاحظه اذا توفرت الشروط عليه وفى نفس  الوقت فى اليورو دولار فعليك ان تأخذ واحد منهم فقط والذى يكون الترند الخاص به اجمل واقوى وانت مقتنع به اكثر )  4- استرالى - دولار   5- نيوزلندى - دولار  6- يورو - ين  7- الدولار كندى ( وافضل الابتعاد عنه ايضآ لانه غدار مثل الباوند ين ) والله اعلم  تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> عندي سؤال ارجو منكم ان تجيبوا عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بالنسبة للذين يتعاملون بهذه الاستراتيجية وعندهم حسابات حقيقية
> هل هي ناجحة ؟؟؟
> خاصة و الجميع يعرف بأن التطبيق على الديمو اسهل من التطبيق على الحساب الحقيقي 
> ملاحظة : جربت الاستراتيجية اكثر من شهر وهي اكثر من رائعة 
> ملاحظة اخرى : اتمنى ان تجيبوا حتى نستفيد جميعا  
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

  :A006:   :A015:   اخى الفاضل  الاستراتيجيه مربحه حقآ بشرط الالتزام بشروطها التزام تام  ولا للمغامره وتقول لنفسك وتقنع نفسك ان الترند تمام   لا لا ينفع اخى العزيز  لابد ان تجد الترند يتحدث عن نفسه ويقول يا جماعه انا ترند رائع وتم   كسرى فهل من متاجر يريد الربح  وشرط اخر لا ينفع ان تتاجر بطريقه اخرى او تضيف من عندك او تشتت نفسك باستراتيجيات اخرى  واخيرآ لا تتعدى نسبه 10 % من رأس المال مهما كان التريد مغرى  وبعد تمرسك عليها فتره لا تقل عن شهر بانتظام   اتمنى ان اكون افدتك اخى العزيز  واخيرآ تحياتى  حسام العزبى

----------


## محمد00000

شكرا اخي الحامد
وسؤالي كان استفار لنقطه الى انت  شرحتها لاحد الاخوان  5- البعد عن الازواج ذات الاسبريد العالى

----------


## محمد00000

اخي الحامد 
اعتقد انك من الناس الفاهمين بهذه الاستراتجيه  فهل من الممكن ان تعطينى فكره عن النقاط التى من الممكن ان نجنيها من هذه الاستلراتجيه وعدد الفرص التى تتوفر لها خلال اسبوع

----------


## aelmasry

> شكرا اخي الحامد
> وسؤالي كان استفار لنقطه الى انت شرحتها لاحد الاخوان  5- البعد عن الازواج ذات الاسبريد العالى

 ممكن اخى الحمد تساعدنى وتقولى يعنى ايه الاسبريد  ؟؟   :Red Smile:

----------


## alhamd

> مشكورين ى هذه الارشادات، هل يوجد لديك الاكسبيرت الذي يعطي تنبيه لتقاطع الموفنج افرج

  :A006:  :A015:   اخى الفاضل اكسيل  تفضل الانديكيتور لاخونا الغامدى بارك الله فيه  وستجد بداخله كل المؤشرات بتنبيه ما عليك الا ان تلغى ما تريد وتشغل ما تريد عن طريق true & false   ارجوا ان يفيدك  تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## bhk123

أخي الكريم  حسام العزبي 
مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## exceel

> اخى الفاضل اكسيل  تفضل الانديكيتور لاخونا الغامدى بارك الله فيه  وستجد بداخله كل المؤشرات بتنبيه ما عليك الا ان تلغى ما تريد وتشغل ما تريد عن طريق true & false   ارجوا ان يفيدك  تحياتى حسام العزبى

 ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن طريقة التضبيط اسف لاني متعبنك ويايي

----------


## aelmasry

> شكرا اخي الحامد
> وسؤالي كان استفار لنقطه الى انت شرحتها لاحد الاخوان  5- البعد عن الازواج ذات الاسبريد العالى

 ممكن اخى الحمد تساعدنى وتقولى يعنى ايه الاسبريد؟؟ ولما البعد عنه  ؟؟   :Red Smile:

----------


## alhamd

> اخي الحامد 
> اعتقد انك من الناس الفاهمين بهذه الاستراتجيه فهل من الممكن ان تعطينى فكره عن النقاط التى من الممكن ان نجنيها من هذه الاستلراتجيه وعدد الفرص التى تتوفر لها خلال اسبوع

  :A006:   :A015:   اخى فى الله محمد الحقيقه انا واحد من الناس اللى تعلمت هذه الاستراتيجيه من عده شهور حتى الان على يد الاخ الفاضل ليكويد والاخ سبلاش جزاهما الله كل خيرعلى ما بذلوه واعطوه لاخوانهم  ولهذا انا من وقت لاخر احاول ان اسدد الضريبه التى فرضها الله على وذلك بدخولى على هذا القسم ومحاوله الاجابه على الاسئله للجدد بقدر المستطاع وبقدر فهمى للاستراتيجيه وفى النهايه هو اجتهاد وتمرس والعلم عند الله فأذا اصبت فهو من الله و اذا كان هناك خطآ فمن نفسى والشيطان   اما عن سؤالك عن عدد النقاط التى ممكن ان تجنيها :  اخى الفاضل هذا فى علم الله واجتهادك وتمرسك وليست فى هذه الاستراتيجيه دى فقط ولكن فى اى طريقه واكتسابك الخبره والانتظام عليها سوف تجنى اكثر وعلى سبيل المثال متى تصبر على التريد حتى تصل الى الهدف ومتى تغلق العقد عند ظهور شمعه انعكاس فتغلق العقد على ربح قبل السوق ما يرتد وتغلق بخساره  اما عن عدد الفرص :  فممكن ان تنتظر الى 3 ايام بدون فرص لوجود ترند واضح ومستمر فلا تقلق فستجد نفسك فى يوم مش عارف تاخد ايه والا ايه  :Regular Smile:    ولكن فى الامور العاديه ممكن تريد فى اليوم    والله اعلم  تحياتى للجميع ( للعلم انا اسمى الحمد وليس الحامد ) :Regular Smile:    اخوكم فى الله  حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> ممكن اخى الحمد تساعدنى وتقولى يعنى ايه الاسبريد ؟؟

    :A006:  :A015:   اخى الفاضل المصرى  لا داعى للخجل اخى فكلنا نتعلم وسنظل ننتعلم حتى اخر يوم فى عمرنا  الاسبريد هو فرق السعر اذى تجده فى الشاشه للعمله   انظر الى سعر اليورو دولار فى شاشه التداول ستجد سعران واحد   للشراء ( ask ) وواحد للبيع ( bed ) = ثلاث نقاط هذا هو فرق الاسبريد ويمثل مكسب البروكر من فتح الصفقه التى قمت بها  تحياتى  حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن طريقة التضبيط اسف لاني متعبنك ويايي

  :A006:  :A015:   اخى اكسل  لا داعى للاسف فانا تحت امركم جميعآ ان شاء الله  بعد ما تضع الانديكيتور فى مساره واغلقت الميتا وفتحته مره اخرى  ستجده ان شاء الله فى كستم انديكيتورز  اعمل عليه دبل كليك ستفتح  شاشه امامك اختار من فوق input  ستجد كل الكوشرات مثل الماك دى وغيره اختار الموفنج افريج  ستجد كلمه type 1 & type 2   ضع ارقام الموفنج التى تريدها واجعل امام كلمه Ma alert   اختار true بدلا من false  بس خلاص وتمنياتى بالتوفيق  مرفق صوره توضح ما اقول  تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## albdr

> تفضل اخي من بعد اذن القائمن على الموضوع
> هذا الرابط فيه شرح عن كيفية وضع الشارت في المرفقات من الميتا تريدر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html
> بالتوفيق لك  
> تحياتي

 شكرا يا الغالي  :009:

----------


## محمد00000

اخي الحمد 000الحامد سابقا 
عمليه تثبيت الاكسبيرت لم تنجح معي  مع اني عملة الخطوات بكل دقه ارجو منك مساعدتي في حلها

----------


## alhamd

> اخي الحمد 000الحامد سابقا 
> عمليه تثبيت الاكسبيرت لم تنجح معي مع اني عملة الخطوات بكل دقه ارجو منك مساعدتي في حلها

  :A006:    :A015:    اخى الفاضل محمد   اذا كنت نفذتها بدقه اخى الكريم مثل ما قلت فانت فى حاجه الى النسخه   المستحدثه منها وهذه ستجدها ان شاء الله فى نادى غامدى للمؤشرات  لانى لا استخدمها الان ولسنا فى احتياج اليها ولكن لك ماشئت  تحياتى  حسام العزبى

----------


## exceel

هل هذه فرصة على Gbp/chf   ليست توصية ارجو التصحيح ,  هل الهدف والاستوب (-+40)

----------


## alhamd

> هل هذه فرصة على Gbp/chf ليست توصية ارجو التصحيح , هل الهدف والاستوب (-+40)

  :A006:  :A015:   اخى الفاضل اكسيل  بقى بعد اللى انا قلته النهارده   وبعد 10 مشاركات للارشاد والتوجيه لعدم الدخول فى صفقات خاسره  وبعد ما حددنا الازواج الامنه  وبعد ما حددنا الازواج الرخيصه بنت الحلال اسبريد من 3 الى 5   تقوم فى الاخر تقولى الاسترلينى فرانك اللى الاسبريد 15 نقطه  اكثر الازواج جنونآ واللى علم الباوند ين الجنون  اللى ما فيش استراتيجيه تسيطر عليه فى العالم  سامحك الله وهداك اخى العزيز  تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## exceel

ومنكم نستفيد ، انا اجرب على الديمو القاعدة وتطبيقها

----------


## alhamd

> ومنكم نستفيد ، انا اجرب على الديمو القاعدة وتطبيقها

 اشكرك اخى فى الله على زوقك وكلماتك الرقيقه

----------


## alhamd

> ومنكم نستفيد ، انا اجرب على الديمو القاعدة وتطبيقها

  :A006:    :A015:   اخوانى الاعزاء  الان والان فقط علمت لماذا معظم الاخوه متمرسى هذه   الاستراتيجيه اوغيرها بطلوا يكتبوا ويساعدوا اخوانهم   فسبحان الله العظيم

----------


## exceel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 ممكن ترتب الازواج حسب الاسبريد والثقة في الزوج ولك مني الف شكر، انا وضعت لك الازواج في ملف اكسل ، ممكن تذكر الازواج التي يجب عدم الاقتراب اليها، ولك مني الف شكر،

----------


## exceel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
ممكن ترتب الازواج حسب الاسبريد والثقة في الزوج ولك مني الف شكر، انا وضعت لك الازواج في ملف اكسل ، ممكن تذكر الازواج التي يجب عدم الاقتراب اليها، ولك مني الف شكر،  EUR/USDUSD/JPYUSD/CHFGBP/USDEUR/JPYEUR/CHFEUR/GBPAUD/USDUSD/CADGBP/JBYGBP/CHFAUD/JPYNZD/USD

----------


## abo zakria

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن ترتب الازواج حسب الاسبريد والثقة في الزوج ولك مني الف شكر، انا وضعت لك الازواج في ملف اكسل ، ممكن تذكر الازواج التي يجب عدم الاقتراب اليها، ولك مني الف شكر،

 اخي العزيز 
خليك مع ازواج الدولار عدا الدولار ين واليور ين والفرنك ين وابعد عن الازواج اللي سبريدها عالي اللي فوق 7 او8 نقاط
مثل الباوند فرنك وغيره والازواج بطيئة الحركة مثل اليوروباوند

----------


## klyk

> اخوانى الاعزاء  الان والان فقط علمت لماذا معظم الاخوه متمرسى هذه   الاستراتيجيه اوغيرها بطلوا يكتبوا ويساعدوا اخوانهم     فسبحان الله العظيم

  :A015:  
حاولت أن أفهم لكن للأسف ، ممكن تفهمني ليش؟  :A012:

----------


## محمد00000

يا اخواني كيف اضيف عمله الاستريني فرانك على الميتا تريد لانه مو موجود في قائمه العملات

----------


## alhamd

> حاولت أن أفهم لكن للأسف ، ممكن تفهمني ليش؟

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى العزيز كليك  وحشتنى اخى الكريم ووحشتنى ايام غرفه الترند المكسور  كنا اخوه ونحب بعض جدآ ونحترم بعض جدآ وكل واحد فينا حريص كل الحرص على التعلم واكتساب الخبره ونسأل ونناقش بمنتهى الادب والاحترام وندعى لمن علمنا ونقول لهم جزاكم الله خيرآ  وكنا نقرآ المشاركات من اولها عده مرات للاستيعاب والفهم والتدريب  اما الان :  معظم الجدد على الاستراتيجيه عايز كل حاجه سهله ولم يحاول ان يقرآ المشاركات من اولها واقسم لك ان منهم اجابه اسئلته موجوده فى نفس الصفحه او اللى قبلها وتجده يسأل عن نفس النقطه  تضع النصيحه والنقاط المهمه وتجد فى نفس اليوم من يضع مشاركه وكأنك لم تكتب سطر وضيعت يوم كامل جعلته فى سبيل الله وسداد للضريبه ضريبه فهمك وتعلمك للطريقه  والادعى والاهم عندما تضع النصيحه وتجد رد لا يوجد به اى نوع من انواع الاحترام او تقدير لمن قدمها  لا تتصور الشعور المؤسف عندما يحدث لك ذلك وانت كنت مستعد ان تقضى يومى الاجازه فى خدمتهم  ووجدت ذلك ايضآ فى استراتيجيات اخرى فواضح انه اصبح سلوك  -هذا فى المنتدى اما ما حدث فى الغرفه من اكثر من شهر فلا يمكن تصديقه :  كنا حوالى 35 فرد فى الغرفه والاخوه يتكلموا على فرصتين لليورو والاسترالى وحذرتهم من الدخول فى هاتين الصفقتين ووضحت السبب لوجود ترند بعده وقوى جدآ ووضعت الشارت هنا فى المنتدى تحت عنوان تحذير وكانت المفاجئه ( طبعآ من الجدد )هجوم من 3 افراد كيف؟ وماذا تقول؟ وما معناه انت بتألف دون ادنى لحدود الاحترام وبعدها خرجت من الغرفه ولم ادخلها حتى الان  و يشاء ربك العليم ان يحدث ويرتد من الترند الاخر والذى حذرت منه   ولهذا انا قلت جملتى الان والان فقط علمت لماذا لم يريد خبراء هذه الطريقه او اخرى مساعده اخوانهم  لانه بأختصار :  - قلما تجد المهتم والحريص على التعلم  - قلما تجد الشخص الذى يريد ان يتعب ويجتهد حتى الوصول الى غايته  - قلما تجد الشخص الذى يحترمك ويقدر مجهودك وحرصك على مصلحته  - قلما تجد الشخص الذىيتقبل النصيحه بل يرد عليك بسخريه وتهكم  أعلمت الان اخى الحبيب كليك لماذا ؟  اتمنى ان اراك واسمع صوتك زى زمان  بارك الله فيك   لك منى ارق تحياتى  حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> يا اخواني كيف اضيف عمله الاستريني فرانك على الميتا تريد لانه مو موجود في قائمه العملات

  :A006:    :A015:   الاخ الفاضل محمد  لو على اضافه باقى الازواج فعليك ان تفتح بند العملات على اليسار  اعمل رايت كليك عليه ستجد كلمه show all   اضغط عليها ستجد باقى العملات ظهرت ان شاء الله  اما عن الترند المكسور برجاء لا تستخدم هذا الزوج وكررنا هذا التحذيرامس مرتين يا ابو حميد لحركته العشوائيه وارتفاع الاسبريد 15 نقطه حتى لو كنت حتجربه على الديمو لان نتائج الديمو الفاشله ستؤثر على نفسيتك وتحكم على الاستراتيجيه بمفهوم خاطئ وغير صحيح  اتمنى لك التوفيق  تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## osamaz

> اخى العزيز كليك  وحشتنى اخى الكريم ووحشتنى ايام غرفه الترند المكسور  كنا اخوه ونحب بعض جدآ ونحترم بعض جدآ وكل واحد فينا حريص كل الحرص على التعلم واكتساب الخبره ونسأل ونناقش بمنتهى الادب والاحترام وندعى لمن علمنا ونقول لهم جزاكم الله خيرآ  وكنا نقرآ المشاركات من اولها عده مرات للاستيعاب والفهم والتدريب  اما الان :  معظم الجدد على الاستراتيجيه عايز كل حاجه سهله ولم يحاول ان يقرآ المشاركات من اولها واقسم لك ان منهم اجابه اسئلته موجوده فى نفس الصفحه او اللى قبلها وتجده يسأل عن نفس النقطه  تضع النصيحه والنقاط المهمه وتجد فى نفس اليوم من يضع مشاركه وكأنك لم تكتب سطر وضيعت يوم كامل جعلته فى سبيل الله وسداد للضريبه ضريبه فهمك وتعلمك للطريقه  والادعى والاهم عندما تضع النصيحه وتجد رد لا يوجد به اى نوع من انواع الاحترام او تقدير لمن قدمها  لا تتصور الشعور المؤسف عندما يحدث لك ذلك وانت كنت مستعد ان تقضى يومى الاجازه فى خدمتهم  ووجدت ذلك ايضآ فى استراتيجيات اخرى فواضح انه اصبح سلوك  -هذا فى المنتدى اما ما حدث فى الغرفه من اكثر من شهر فلا يمكن تصديقه :  كنا حوالى 35 فرد فى الغرفه والاخوه يتكلموا على فرصتين لليورو والاسترالى وحذرتهم من الدخول فى هاتين الصفقتين ووضحت السبب لوجود ترند بعده وقوى جدآ ووضعت الشارت هنا فى المنتدى تحت عنوان تحذير وكانت المفاجئه ( طبعآ من الجدد )هجوم من 3 افراد كيف؟ وماذا تقول؟ وما معناه انت بتألف دون ادنى لحدود الاحترام وبعدها خرجت من الغرفه ولم ادخلها حتى الان  و يشاء ربك العليم ان يحدث ويرتد من الترند الاخر والذى حذرت منه   ولهذا انا قلت جملتى الان والان فقط علمت لماذا لم يريد خبراء هذه الطريقه او اخرى مساعده اخوانهم  لانه بأختصار :  - قلما تجد المهتم والحريص على التعلم  - قلما تجد الشخص الذى يريد ان يتعب ويجتهد حتى الوصول الى غايته  - قلما تجد الشخص الذى يحترمك ويقدر مجهودك وحرصك على مصلحته  - قلما تجد الشخص الذىيتقبل النصيحه بل يرد عليك بسخريه وتهكم  أعلمت الان اخى الحبيب كليك لماذا ؟  اتمنى ان اراك واسمع صوتك زى زمان  بارك الله فيك   لك منى ارق تحياتى  حسام العزبى

 Dear brother hosam
walahy i prayed for u when u replied my question and there is alot of people who learn from u and from all the good people here...and i'm sorry on behalf any one who said any thing that upsit u...but belive me..i'm sure he didn't mean it..but u must understand that we r begining our first steps in these world and if u and all the good people here teach us...who will...we go to americans forums and ask them to teach us....no brother....i think we will not do it as long as we have a good person like u....and consider us like bad students! and i'm sure that u will over come these and forgive..because the one who spend one minute of his time like you teaching and answering questions is a great man who will not care if some one said something bad...because u do it for the sake of god...so cheer up...and forgive us again...and allah bliss u

----------


## aelmasry

> اخى العزيز كليك  وحشتنى اخى الكريم ووحشتنى ايام غرفه الترند المكسور  كنا اخوه ونحب بعض جدآ ونحترم بعض جدآ وكل واحد فينا حريص كل الحرص على التعلم واكتساب الخبره ونسأل ونناقش بمنتهى الادب والاحترام وندعى لمن علمنا ونقول لهم جزاكم الله خيرآ  وكنا نقرآ المشاركات من اولها عده مرات للاستيعاب والفهم والتدريب  اما الان :  معظم الجدد على الاستراتيجيه عايز كل حاجه سهله ولم يحاول ان يقرآ المشاركات من اولها واقسم لك ان منهم اجابه اسئلته موجوده فى نفس الصفحه او اللى قبلها وتجده يسأل عن نفس النقطه  تضع النصيحه والنقاط المهمه وتجد فى نفس اليوم من يضع مشاركه وكأنك لم تكتب سطر وضيعت يوم كامل جعلته فى سبيل الله وسداد للضريبه ضريبه فهمك وتعلمك للطريقه  والادعى والاهم عندما تضع النصيحه وتجد رد لا يوجد به اى نوع من انواع الاحترام او تقدير لمن قدمها  لا تتصور الشعور المؤسف عندما يحدث لك ذلك وانت كنت مستعد ان تقضى يومى الاجازه فى خدمتهم  ووجدت ذلك ايضآ فى استراتيجيات اخرى فواضح انه اصبح سلوك  -هذا فى المنتدى اما ما حدث فى الغرفه من اكثر من شهر فلا يمكن تصديقه :  كنا حوالى 35 فرد فى الغرفه والاخوه يتكلموا على فرصتين لليورو والاسترالى وحذرتهم من الدخول فى هاتين الصفقتين ووضحت السبب لوجود ترند بعده وقوى جدآ ووضعت الشارت هنا فى المنتدى تحت عنوان تحذير وكانت المفاجئه ( طبعآ من الجدد )هجوم من 3 افراد كيف؟ وماذا تقول؟ وما معناه انت بتألف دون ادنى لحدود الاحترام وبعدها خرجت من الغرفه ولم ادخلها حتى الان  و يشاء ربك العليم ان يحدث ويرتد من الترند الاخر والذى حذرت منه   ولهذا انا قلت جملتى الان والان فقط علمت لماذا لم يريد خبراء هذه الطريقه او اخرى مساعده اخوانهم  لانه بأختصار :  - قلما تجد المهتم والحريص على التعلم  - قلما تجد الشخص الذى يريد ان يتعب ويجتهد حتى الوصول الى غايته  - قلما تجد الشخص الذى يحترمك ويقدر مجهودك وحرصك على مصلحته  - قلما تجد الشخص الذىيتقبل النصيحه بل يرد عليك بسخريه وتهكم  أعلمت الان اخى الحبيب كليك لماذا ؟  اتمنى ان اراك واسمع صوتك زى زمان  بارك الله فيك   لك منى ارق تحياتى  حسام العزبى

  :A006:    :A015:   الاستاذ الكريم / الحمد اولا احب ان اخبرك ان فى مثل مصرى انت عارفه كويس بيقول (صوابعك مش زى بعض) وطبعا انت فهمت انا قصدى ايه؟؟ يعنى زى ما بيكون هناك الفئة التى نوهت لها يوجد ايضا من يريد ان يتعلم بجد وليس داخل لعبة وعايزة فيها نتيجة سريعة والسلام لا ابدا ويعلم الله ان فى ناس عايزة بجد تتعلم منكم عايزة تفهم علشان فى يوم من الايام تساعد غيرها برده ان شاء الله واقسم لك اخى الكريم انى اقوم الان بقراءة الاستراتيجية من اولها اى من اول صفحة بها ووصلت الان الى الصفحة 22 وحضرتك شايف الموضوع قد ايه ولله الحمد , ولولا هذه الصفحات والخبرات الهائلة بها لما استفدت ووصلت لمرحلة عشق هذه الاستراتيجية لدرجة انام احلم بيها وافكر بيها بشكل دائم سيدى لولا وجود امثالك لما عرفت شئ عن هذه الاستراتيجية ولما استطعت ان اسال واجد من ينبهنى الى خطئ وما هو الصواب , فاذا وصل خبراء هذه الاستراتيجية الى هذا الراى فمن نجد بالله عليك نسأله ويصحح لنا ؟؟!! هناك فعلا عظماء فى هذا الموضوع من اول صاحبها الكريم ليكويد وسبلاش وانت و klyk ......والقائمة طويلة جدا اتمنى ان اكون اوصلت مااريده لك ويعلم الله ويشهد انى احبك فى الله  واحب ردودك فلا تحرمنا منها وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abo zakria

يا عمي حسام 
كلنا تشهد ماذا كنت تعمل ايام الغرفة وكيف كنت الاكثر نشاطا فينا وانك عمرك ما قصرت في التنبيه علي الفرص سواء في الغرفة او المنتدى او في الرد علي الاسئلة والاستفسارات والشرح وانك ماشأالله كنت شعلة نشاط
فاذا كان فيه واحد او اثنين او حتي اكثر قاموا بتصرفات بعيدة عن اللياقة او الذوق فلا داعي للزعل لان النتيجة التى حصلت ان الغرفة اقفلت في حين ان ايامها اشتغلنا فيها كويس لان كنا نساعد في بعض ومتعاونين علي الخير وانا اشهد امام الله انك كنت تريد الخير للجميع
خلينا نفتح الغرفة من جديد ونتعاون لما فيه الخير للجميع
والله والله انت رجل :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   
وخلي اجرك علي الله

----------


## waddah

> يا عمي حسام 
> كلنا تشهد ماذا كنت تعمل ايام الغرفة وكيف كنت الاكثر نشاطا فينا وانك عمرك ما قصرت في التنبيه علي الفرص سواء في الغرفة او المنتدى او في الرد علي الاسئلة والاستفسارات والشرح وانك ماشأالله كنت شعلة نشاط
> فاذا كان فيه واحد او اثنين او حتي اكثر قاموا بتصرفات بعيدة عن اللياقة او الذوق فلا داعي للزعل لان النتيجة التى حصلت ان الغرفة اقفلت في حين ان ايامها اشتغلنا فيها كويس لان كنا نساعد في بعض ومتعاونين علي الخير وانا اشهد امام الله انك كنت تريد الخير للجميع
> خلينا نفتح الغرفة من جديد ونتعاون لما فيه الخير للجميع
> والله والله انت رجل    
> وخلي اجرك علي الله

 والله ياخي ياريت تفتح الغرفة من جديد 
اتمنى ذلك وترجع الماء لمجاريها ونكمل المشوار
والله في غرف اجنبية صارلها زمان مفتوحة وللان موجودة فياريت مش نصير زيهم بل افضل منهم
ونتمسك بالغرفة هذة اللي الها فضل كبير علينا
ياريت والله ياريت
تحياتي

----------


## alhamd

:A006:  :A015:   اخى الفاضل اسامه  اخى الفاضل المصرى  اولأ انكم اعتبرتونى من الخبراء   :EEK!:    ياريت واتمنى ان تكون ابواب السماء مفتوحه واكون انا وانتم معى  من خبراء هذا السوق --------------- أمين   :Regular Smile:    فأنا واحد من ممارسى هذه الاستراتيجيه من عده شهور كما ذكرت  سابقآ ليس الا   ثانيآ- جزاكم الله خيرآ على كلامكم الجميل   والاجمل انه نابع من القلب تسلموا جميعآ من كل شر  ثالثآ- سأحاول بقدر المستطاع انا وباقى الاخوه القدامى فيها  الرد على الاسئله ان شاء الله  تحياتى لكل اخوانى فى الله  حسام العزبى

----------


## khaled_35

إخواني الكرام   :A015:    صار لي فترة طويلة أقرأ هذه الاستراتيجية من هذا المكان الرائع حتى أصبحت أجمع من قواعدها الكثير مما فتح الله به علينا من خبرات من أخواننا الكرام الذين لم يبخلوا علينا بشئ من علمهم فجزاهم الله خير الجزاء .  وأرجو أن تقبلوني عضواً بينكم في هذه الإستراتيجية الأكثر من رائعة .  مع تحياتي وأتمنى لكم التوفيق.

----------


## alhamd

> يا عمي حسام 
> كلنا تشهد ماذا كنت تعمل ايام الغرفة وكيف كنت الاكثر نشاطا فينا وانك عمرك ما قصرت في التنبيه علي الفرص سواء في الغرفة او المنتدى او في الرد علي الاسئلة والاستفسارات والشرح وانك ماشأالله كنت شعلة نشاط
> فاذا كان فيه واحد او اثنين او حتي اكثر قاموا بتصرفات بعيدة عن اللياقة او الذوق فلا داعي للزعل لان النتيجة التى حصلت ان الغرفة اقفلت في حين ان ايامها اشتغلنا فيها كويس لان كنا نساعد في بعض ومتعاونين علي الخير وانا اشهد امام الله انك كنت تريد الخير للجميع
> خلينا نفتح الغرفة من جديد ونتعاون لما فيه الخير للجميع
> والله والله انت رجل    
> وخلي اجرك علي الله

  :A006:  :A015:   اخى العزيز ابو زكريا  ازيك يا حبيبى اتمنى من الله ان تكون بخير  والله والله انت اللى راجل  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:    بذوقك واخلاقك الساميه ومعدنك الطيب ياراجل ياطيب  اشكرك على كلامك واتمنى ان يقبله الله ابتغاء وجهه  الكريم  وبالنسبه للغرفه ربنا يسهل ويقدم اللى فيه الخير  تحياتى 
اخيك
حسام العزبى

----------


## alhamd

> والله ياخي ياريت تفتح الغرفة من جديد 
> اتمنى ذلك وترجع الماء لمجاريها ونكمل المشوار
> والله في غرف اجنبية صارلها زمان مفتوحة وللان موجودة فياريت مش نصير زيهم بل افضل منهم
> ونتمسك بالغرفة هذة اللي الها فضل كبير علينا
> ياريت والله ياريت
> تحياتي

  :A006:   :A015:   اخى العزيز وضاح  ان كنت عايز المياه ترجع لمجاريها فلابد من توصيل اول ماسوره  واول ماسوره لابد من توصيلها هو الاخ سبلاش  :Regular Smile:   فهو اول ماسوره واهم ماسوره فى غرفه الترند المكسور  واتمنى ان يقرأ مشاركتى الان   انا وبكل صراحه ذكرت لماذا تركت الغرفه ؟  فهل ممكن الاخ سبلاش يقولنا لماذا ترك الغرفه قبلى بعده ايام ؟  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:     تحياتى حسام العزبى

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
نطالب بعودة الاخ سبلاش وجميع الاخوة الى غرفة الترند المكسور
واعادة المياه الى مجاريها  
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## قناص ديمو

غدا سنلتقي في الغرفة  ان شاء الله ...  :51 51:   :Big Grin:

----------


## خبير توب

اللي مابدو يدخل معانا 
ابعتله دورية تجيبه موجودا    :48 48:

----------


## splash

اولا الشكر موصول لكل من سال عني  
والبركة في الاخ الحمد وللي ما طلعت الا لاني عارف انه موجود   
الغرفة الان مفتوحة وعامرة بكم ان شاء الله  
وساتواجد بقدر الامكان

----------


## ToviaT

حي الله أخونا سبلاش قالوا من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم الفتره الماضية  "غياب" خلي بالك يعني  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   الأسبوع هذا بإذن الله في انتظار إبداعاتك    :A012:

----------


## waddah

بارك الله فيك 
وهذا من طيب اصلك 
وانا اسف انقطع عندي النت ما قدرت ادخل الغرفة 
اشوفك على خير غدا انشاء الله
وارجو ان الاخوان يكون موجودين ونرجع القعدة الحلوة مثل قبل واحسن
تحياتي

----------


## عبده المصرى

ياجماعة طيب المشاريب على بس عاوز اعرف ادخل الغرفة ازاى علشان اتشرف بيكم واتعلم منكم فهل تسمحوا لى ولن اكون ضيف ثقيل عليكم ان شاء الله ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## waddah

يا شباب ليش الغرفة ما هي راضية تفتح

----------


## waddah

يا شباب ليش الغرفة ما هي راضية تفتح

----------


## almater

:A006:     :A015:  
اخواني مارايكم في هذي فرصه تستحق المتابعه .  :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اخوانى هل نعتبر هذه فرصة ضائعة ام مازال الهدف ممكن ملاحقته؟؟ مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان مؤشر المونتيم شكله غير مطمئن

----------


## abc5151

> اخوانى هل نعتبر هذه فرصة ضائعة ام مازال الهدف ممكن ملاحقته؟؟ مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان مؤشر المونتيم شكله غير مطمئن

 على ما اعتقد الدخول كان من بداية الشمعه البيضاء الطويله وشكرا

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم
فرصة للدخول علي الفرنك
شورت من 1.2151
الهدف والستوب 40 نقطة
نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## abc5151

هل هناك فرصه على اليورو دولار الان؟ لم اتمكن من ادراج الشارت للاسف

----------


## exceel

باقي التقاطع  على الباوند دلار و الكسر على دولار فرنك " ويش رايك ابو زكريا"

----------


## abo zakria

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة للدخول علي الفرنك
> شورت من 1.2151
> الهدف والستوب 40 نقطة
> نسأل الله التوفيق

 ولله الحمد تحقق الهدف
مبروك لكل من دخل

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   جزاك الله تعالى خيرا أخي بوزكريا ...  لقد أخذنا نصيبنا من هذه الفرصة ولله الحمد

----------


## abo zakria

> هل هناك فرصه على اليورو دولار الان؟ لم اتمكن من ادراج الشارت للاسف

 نعم يا عزيزي
كانت هناك فرصة علي اليورو دولار
لونج من 1.2790

----------


## almater

> اخواني مارايكم في هذي فرصه تستحق المتابعه .

   الحمد الله 40+  :Good:

----------


## abo zakria

> جزاك الله تعالى خيرا أخي بوزكريا ...  لقد أخذنا نصيبنا من هذه الفرصة ولله الحمد

 الف مبروك
اخي الاماراتي

----------


## Emirates

> الف مبروك
> اخي الاماراتي

  :A015:   مساء الخير والسرور   والله أخي بوزكريا أنت ومجموعة من الأخوة " منار للخير " لنا

----------


## النزهه

اخواني ممكن تضيفوني على الماسنجر حقكم  
واي ماسنجر تستخدمون الياهو والا الهوتميل

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:     :A015:    ممكن يا اخوان تعطونا اسم الغرفة على البال توك لكى نستطيع التواصل معكم

----------


## شريف خطاب

أصحاب الترند المكسور ليكم فرص على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13624.html

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اخوانى ممكن ان نرى هذه الفرصة على اليورو فرنك اكتملت تقريبا كل الشروط وفى انتظار تقاطع الموفينج ليتم الدخول لونج ان شاء الله وفى انتظار تعليقاتكم

----------


## ehsanhope

> اخوانى ممكن ان نرى هذه الفرصة على اليورو فرنك اكتملت تقريبا كل الشروط وفى انتظار تقاطع الموفينج ليتم الدخول لونج ان شاء الله وفى انتظار تعليقاتكم

 تم تقاطع الخطوط ،، هلا حددتم سعر الدخول؟ والستوب والهدف؟؟؟
بارك الله بكم

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكم  ننتظر  اكتمال الشروط

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> سلام عليكم     ننتظر اكتمال الشروط

     اخي العزيز باتش   الترند زاويته حاده جدا كما انه لا يستند الي ثلاث شمعات متباعدات  كمان في اخبار مهمه الان فيفضل التزام المدرجات حتي تهدا العاصفه   تحياتي    :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخي العزيز باتش   الترند زاويته حاده جدا كما انه لا يستند الي ثلاث شمعات متباعدات  كمان في اخبار مهمه الان فيفضل التزام المدرجات حتي تهدا العاصفه   تحياتي     
> [/center]

 احسنت اخي سلمان 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Batoul

There is a chance to sell GBP/USD

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> There is a chance to sell GBP/USD

 وعليكم السلام والاكرام 
الزوج المعني لم ستند علي ثلاث قيعان  قويه 
فارجو الانتبها لو سمحت 
السلام ه=عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## النزهه

ابو مالك  
السلام عليكم ما فيه فرصة اليوم على الترند المكسور

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> ابو مالك  
> السلام عليكم ما فيه فرصة اليوم على الترند المكسور

 وعليكم السلام والاكرام اخي 
اليوم اخي يغلق السوق الاروروبي بعد ثلاث ساعات تقريبا  ولم تتشكل فرصه مؤكده للان 
اما قبل الان اي خلال النهار فتشكلت قريب الثلاثه فرص علي عده ازواج  وبسبب انشغالي لم اتابعهم 
ولكن الجايات اكثر من الرايحات 
وان شاء الله نري خيرا في الغد باذنه تعالي

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

مشتاقين لك ابو مالك
عساك دايماً بصحه وعافية

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> مشتاقين لك ابو مالك
> عساك دايماً بصحه وعافية

 والله انا بالاكتر 
انا بخير والحمد لله 
شكرا علي سؤالك عني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## النزهه

باذن الله

----------


## exceel

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو مالك

----------


## خبير توب

ابو مالك طولت علينا الغيبة 
عسى خير

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   أسعد الله تعالى مساءك بكل خير أخي ابومالك

----------


## a7md 3ziz

إخواني فريق الترند المكسور هذه أول مشاركة لي معكم وأرجو أن تكون خيرًا..
مرفق شارت الباوند/ دولار ، هل طريقة رسمي للترند صحيحة، وهل نعتبر هذه فرصة شورت والدخول يكون بعد إغلاق الشمعة أو البار؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> إخواني فريق الترند المكسور هذه أول مشاركة لي معكم وأرجو أن تكون خيرًا..
> مرفق شارت الباوند/ دولار ، هل طريقة رسمي للترند صحيحة، وهل نعتبر هذه فرصة شورت والدخول يكون بعد إغلاق الشمعة أو البار؟

 الله ايبارك  فيكم ويعطيكم علي قدر نواياكم الطيبه 
انا ان شاء الله موجود بيناتكم وما غبت عنكم اللي بسبب الدراسه اللي بتنتهي عندي بعد 10 ايام باذن الله 
اخي العزيز الترند مو واضح لانه مرسم علي شكل الاعمده 
ارجو ان تعتمد الشموع  في هذه الاستراتيجيه 
والله يا اخوان هالاستراتيجيه كلها خير باذن الله 
احيانا تشح الفرص واحيانا اتسكر بوجهك  واحيانا تشعر الاستراتيجيه ما عاد تنفع ولكن اتمسك بيها وحتشوف خير كبير باذن الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> الله ايبارك فيكم ويعطيكم علي قدر نواياكم الطيبه 
> انا ان شاء الله موجود بيناتكم وما غبت عنكم اللي بسبب الدراسه اللي بتنتهي عندي بعد 10 ايام باذن الله  اخي العزيز الترند مو واضح لانه مرسم علي شكل الاعمده  ارجو ان تعتمد الشموع في هذه الاستراتيجيه 
> والله يا اخوان هالاستراتيجيه كلها خير باذن الله 
> احيانا تشح الفرص واحيانا اتسكر بوجهك واحيانا تشعر الاستراتيجيه ما عاد تنفع ولكن اتمسك بيها وحتشوف خير كبير باذن الله 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته

 شكرًا لك أخي الكريم.. وهذا هو الشارت مرة أخرى بعد اعتماد الشموع، ويظهر عليه أن شروط الإستراتيجية قد تحققت فهل بإمكاننا الدخول الآن؟

----------


## abo zakria

السلام عليكم
مرحبا ابو مالك 
طولت علينا الغيبة
ان شأالله تكون توفقت في الامتحانات
"لا اخوتنا اللي انضموا لنا في جماعة الترند المكسور ابو مالك احد اعمدة هذه الجماعة وخبير درجة اولي في الترند المكسور"
يا الف اهلا وسهلا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> شكرًا لك أخي الكريم.. وهذا هو الشارت مرة أخرى بعد اعتماد الشموع، ويظهر عليه أن شروط الإستراتيجية قد تحققت فهل بإمكاننا الدخول الآن؟

 السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
ان شاء الله افيدك قدر المستطاع وان كان لاحد اخر رايا مختلف فهو اعلم مني والله تعالي اعلم   اخي البعض يحاول ايجاد ترند بالقوه علي الشارت  مثلا يقوم باختيار حجم كبير للشموع او يجعل الترند يعتمد علي اي شمعه !! يعني اي شمعه يعتبرها شمعه ارتكازيه  وهذا .........
الاستراتيجيه اسمها الترند المكسور يعني تعتمد بشكل اساسي علي الترند فا كان هناك خلل بالترند يعني هناك خطأ كبير بتطبيق الاستراتيجيه  الترند   يجب ان يعتمد علي شمعه اولي بارزه وثانيه وثالثه علي اقل تقدير وان يكون بينهم مسافه كافيه وان تتقوس الشموع في نهايه الشارت بشكل ملحوظ حتي تكسر الترند بقوه وتحقق هدفنا  لا ان تكوت زاحفه بشكل متذبذب الاستراتيجيه اخي ليست صعبه ابدا بل اسهل من السهل بحد ذاته 
انصحك اخي ان تعيد قراءه اول صفحتان من الاستراتيجيه وتنظر الي الشارت المرفق من صاحب الاستراتيجيه فانه يغنيك عن الاف الاسئله باذن الله تعالي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم
> مرحبا ابو مالك 
> طولت علينا الغيبة
> ان شأالله تكون توفقت في الامتحانات
> "لا اخوتنا اللي انضموا لنا في جماعة الترند المكسور ابو مالك احد اعمدة هذه الجماعة وخبير درجة اولي في الترند المكسور"
> يا الف اهلا وسهلا

 هلا بيك اخي ابو زكريا 
انت اللي اخ وعزيز 
ان شاء الله 10 ايام وننتهي من الدراسه اسلكم الدعاء   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
> ان شاء الله افيدك قدر المستطاع وان كان لاحد اخر رايا مختلف فهو اعلم مني والله تعالي اعلم   اخي البعض يحاول ايجاد ترند بالقوه علي الشارت مثلا يقوم باختيار حجم كبير للشموع او يجعل الترند يعتمد علي اي شمعه !! يعني اي شمعه يعتبرها شمعه ارتكازيه وهذا .........
> الاستراتيجيه اسمها الترند المكسور يعني تعتمد بشكل اساسي علي الترند فا كان هناك خلل بالترند يعني هناك خطأ كبير بتطبيق الاستراتيجيه  الترند يجب ان يعتمد علي شمعه اولي بارزه وثانيه وثالثه علي اقل تقدير وان يكون بينهم مسافه كافيه وان تتقوس الشموع في نهايه الشارت بشكل ملحوظ حتي تكسر الترند بقوه وتحقق هدفنا لا ان تكوت زاحفه بشكل متذبذب الاستراتيجيه اخي ليست صعبه ابدا بل اسهل من السهل بحد ذاته 
> انصحك اخي ان تعيد قراءه اول صفحتان من الاستراتيجيه وتنظر الي الشارت المرفق من صاحب الاستراتيجيه فانه يغنيك عن الاف الاسئله باذن الله تعالي

  
مشكور أخي أبو مالك على هذا الدرس الثمين وإنشاء الله سوف أعيد دراسة الإستراتيجية وتعلم رسم خط الترند جيدًا..

----------


## شريف خطاب

> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
> ان شاء الله افيدك قدر المستطاع وان كان لاحد اخر رايا مختلف فهو اعلم مني والله تعالي اعلم   اخي البعض يحاول ايجاد ترند بالقوه علي الشارت مثلا يقوم باختيار حجم كبير للشموع او يجعل الترند يعتمد علي اي شمعه !! يعني اي شمعه يعتبرها شمعه ارتكازيه وهذا .........
> الاستراتيجيه اسمها الترند المكسور يعني تعتمد بشكل اساسي علي الترند فا كان هناك خلل بالترند يعني هناك خطأ كبير بتطبيق الاستراتيجيه  الترند يجب ان يعتمد علي شمعه اولي بارزه وثانيه وثالثه علي اقل تقدير وان يكون بينهم مسافه كافيه وان تتقوس الشموع في نهايه الشارت بشكل ملحوظ حتي تكسر الترند بقوه وتحقق هدفنا لا ان تكوت زاحفه بشكل متذبذب الاستراتيجيه اخي ليست صعبه ابدا بل اسهل من السهل بحد ذاته 
> انصحك اخي ان تعيد قراءه اول صفحتان من الاستراتيجيه وتنظر الي الشارت المرفق من صاحب الاستراتيجيه فانه يغنيك عن الاف الاسئله باذن الله تعالي

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13624.html
فرص ولا أروع لكن واضح أن مافيش فايدة  :75 75:   :75 75:   :75 75:

----------


## splash

هذه اخر فرصة على الييورو واسف اني الان شفتها  ولكن وضعتها للتنبيه على شي    نلاحظ افتتاح السعر بعيد عن الموفينج باكثر من 40 نقطة وهو مقدار الاستوب يعني في اي رجعة لاختبار الترند او الموفينج سيضرب الاستوب   فنكون في هذه الحالة واحد من اثنين :-   1- اما عدم الدخول اذا راح السعر اكثر   2- انتظار عودة السعر لخط الموفينج مثل الصورةالحالية ونلاحظ تحقق الهدف في ثاني او ثالث شمعة وبعيدا عن الاستوب    طبعا هذا الكلام مذكور في طيات هذا الملف بقلم اخي خالد وحبيت التذكير عندما وجدت مثال حي    :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:   :A015:   جزاك الله خيرا اخ splash على هذه الملاحظة الجميلة  :Good:   وارجوك لا تحرمنا منها ابدا خصوص للمبتدئين مثلى :Regular Smile:

----------


## hadi75m

> جزاك الله خيرا اخ splash على هذه الملاحظة الجميلة   وارجوك لا تحرمنا منها ابدا خصوص للمبتدئين مثلى

   نورت بيتك اخى سبلاش

----------


## abufahad

كانت هناك فرصة جدية على AUD/JPY 
والله اعلم واذا كان هناك ملاحظه ارجوا النقاش حولها لتعم الفائدة من هذه الاستراتجية   
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:    اخواننا فرسان الترند المكسور 
بعد طول غياب وانقطاع بسبب الدراسه اعود اليكم لنتعاون في هذا العمل الذي يعود به الفضل بعد الله الي اخوانا ابو عبد الله الذي جمعنا علي حب وخير باذن الله تعالي 
سنوضح يا اخواني نقطه مهمه في هذه الاستراتيجيه  ان الامر لله عز وجل والتوفيق منه وحده سبحانه وليس لنا نحن البشر الا الاجتهاد بقدر علمنا الذي هو قليل مهما بلغ
لذلك فاننا في فريق الترند المكسور نقوم بجهد لا يعلم به الا الله من مراقبه ورصد لاي فرصه نشعر انها تحقق هدفنا وتقر بها اعيننا ان شاء الله 
نتشاور مع اخوتنا من اعلي الهرم (الاخ ليكويد ان وجد )الي ما دون حتي نضمن افضل الفرص وافضل النتائج ان شاء الله 
ويبقي الامر لله عز وجل
وحتي يبلغ البنيان التمام وتجري السفينه باسم الله ونصل الي شاطئ الامان ونحقق اهدافنا فاننا نسالكم الدعاء ونور البصر والبصيرة والتجاوز عن اخطاءنا وغفران زلاتنا فالكمال لله وحده   
قررنا بعد مشاوره مع الاخوه ان نبدأ العمل علي هذه الازواج التي ساذكرها, وسيكون لنا تفصيل العمل بوقت لاحق ان شاء الله 
الازواج هي :
AUD/JPY
AUD/CAD
AUD/USD
CAD/JPY
CHF/JPY
EUR/USD
EUR/CHF
EUR/JPY
EUR/AUD
EUR/CAD
GBP/USD
GBP/CHF
GBP/JPY
NZD/JPY
NZD/USD
USD/CHF
USD/CA
هذا الي الان وسيكون لنا كلام اخر باذن الله وما نسالكم الا الدعاء الذي هو والله راس الامر كله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته  الاخوه في فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:     حمد الله علي السلامه يا ابا مالك يا جميل  علم وجاري التنفيذ     :A012:

----------


## مجـــــــازف

فرصه ممتازه على اليورو ين  
بانتظار الكسر

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اخى العزيز مجازف انت تستخدم فريم الديلى  ممكن ترجع لاول صفحة فى هذا الموضوع خصوصا المشاركة رقم 9 تحديدا ستجد الرد  وفقك الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخى العزيز مجازف انت تستخدم فريم الديلى  ممكن ترجع لاول صفحة فى هذا الموضوع خصوصا المشاركة رقم 9 تحديدا ستجد الرد  وفقك الله

 صدقت اخي بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مجـــــــازف

اخوي المصري 
مايحتاج ارجع للمشاركة 9
بارك الله فيك 
الترند اللي اخترته على فريم الساعه ..والاربع ساعات ...والديلي ... يعني ترند قوي جدا ...لو انكسر  
راح ينفجر السعر للاعلى  
لكن اخترت الديلي عشان يكون اوضح .... 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## nedal

:A006:    ما رايكم بهذه الفرصه القادمه على الكندي

----------


## مجـــــــازف

وهذا اليورو شارت الساعه ... 
تحت المراقبه

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
من يؤيدني علي الباوند اذا اغلق فوق بعد نهايه هذه الدقائق

----------


## exceel

بالنسبة الى الباوند بقي كسر الترند وكذلك اليورو

----------


## abufahad

اعتقد هذه فرصة جيدة للدخول  الآن على زوج  Aud/usd

----------


## exceel

خبراء الترند المكسور الى بيحصل مع اليورو والباوند بيلعب بينا مرة فوق ومرة تحت

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  السلام عليكم  اخواننا الاعزاء  هذه فرصه نقدمها لحضرلاتكم ونتمني من العلي القدير ان يحقق بها اهدافنا  الزوج يورو فرنك نوع الدخول لونغ سعر الدخول 1.5520 الهدف 1.5560 الستوب 1.5480 نسال الله العلي القدير ان يتحقق هدفنا  السلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   السلام عليكم  هذه فرصه اخري للدخول حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور  الزوج هو الاسترالي /ين  والفريم هو 4 ساعات  الستوب والهدف هو 50 نقطه  نقطه الدخول هي  84.70 نخرج من الصفقه اذا: 1تقاطع الموفينج عكسيا  2ارتداد السعر وكسره للترند 3وجود اخبار قويه ومؤثره لان الصفقه قد تستمر اكثر من يومين  4 تراجع المومنتم تحت خط المئه وما التوفيق الا من عند الله  ارجو التصحيح اذا كان هناك ما يلزم  والسلام عليكم  اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## ehsanhope

> السلام عليكم  اخواننا الاعزاء  هذه فرصه نقدمها لحضرلاتكم ونتمني من العلي القدير ان يحقق بها اهدافنا  الزوج يورو فرنك نوع الدخول لونغ سعر الدخول 1.5520 الهدف 1.5560 الستوب 1.5480 نسال الله العلي القدير ان يتحقق هدفنا  السلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

 أبو مالك المحترم،،،،،،،،، نورت
هل تنتظر السعر ليعود لسعر الدخول المحدد أم كنت لتدخل من أفضل سعر مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟
هل تحقيق نصف الهدف قبل الدخول يلغي الصفقة أم لا؟؟؟ 
مع التحية

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006: 
السلام عليكم 
هذه فرصه ثالثه لليوم 
نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يحقق فيها اهدافنا 
الزوج اليورو/استرالي 
نوع الدخول /شورت 
سعر الدخول 6990
الهدف 6950
الستوب 7040
ندعو الله ان يوفقنا بصفقاتنا 
الدعاء يا اخوه   نرجوكم 
السلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> هذه فرصه ثالثه لليوم 
> نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يحقق فيها اهدافنا 
> الزوج اليورو/استرالي 
> نوع الدخول /شورت 
> سعر الدخول 6990
> الهدف 6950
> الستوب 7040
> ندعو الله ان يوفقنا بصفقاتنا 
> ...

 الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  تحقق هدفنا بفضل الله تعالي في اقل من نصف ساعه  نحمد الله تعالي علي ذلك ونساله جل وعلا ان يوفقنا في باقي صفقاتنا انه مجيب الدعاء  الف مبرووك للذين دخلو معنا

----------


## أبوالعزم

السلام عليكم 
أخواني الزوج ابتعد كثيراً والان نحن في الشمعه الثانيه ولم يترجع فماهو العمل هل ننتظره حتى يرجع 
اقصد الى متى أو هل يفضل عدم الدخول حتى لوتراجع الى نقطة الدخول؟؟؟؟؟ 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## exceel

> السلام عليكم 
> أخواني الزوج ابتعد كثيراً والان نحن في الشمعه الثانيه ولم يترجع فماهو العمل هل ننتظره حتى يرجع 
> اقصد الى متى أو هل يفضل عدم الدخول حتى لوتراجع الى نقطة الدخول؟؟؟؟؟ 
> تحياتي لكم

 الله معاك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> أخواني الزوج ابتعد كثيراً والان نحن في الشمعه الثانيه ولم يترجع فماهو العمل هل ننتظره حتى يرجع 
> اقصد الى متى أو هل يفضل عدم الدخول حتى لوتراجع الى نقطة الدخول؟؟؟؟؟ 
> تحياتي لكم

 اي زوج تفصد اخي

----------


## أبوالعزم

ابو مالك معليش نسيت اذكر ان هناك كانت توصيتين :Regular Smile:  
أقصد اليورو فرنك الله يعافيك :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> أبو مالك المحترم،،،،،،،،، نورت
> هل تنتظر السعر ليعود لسعر الدخول المحدد أم كنت لتدخل من أفضل سعر مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟
> هل تحقيق نصف الهدف قبل الدخول يلغي الصفقة أم لا؟؟؟ 
> مع التحية

 ندخل من افضل سعر اذا راح السعر عن نقطه الدخول التي هي لاتكون ثابته في اغلب الاحيان 
ولكن علي كل الاحوال نلتزم بالستوب والهدف 
ارج ان اكون قد افدتك 
السلام عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوالعزم

وصلت الفائده اابومالك ويجعلك ذخر لاحبابك يارب :Regular Smile:

----------


## ehsanhope

> ندخل من افضل سعر اذا راح السعر عن نقطه الدخول التي هي لاتكون ثابته في اغلب الاحيان 
> ولكن علي كل الاحوال نلتزم بالستوب والهدف 
> ارج ان اكون قد افدتك 
> السلام عليكم

 مشكور أبو مالك ولكن السؤال على واقع الحال الآن: بالنسبة لليورو سويسري السعر وصل 5545 ولم يكن قد عاد إلى المدخل المقترح وهو 5520 ، فهل ندخل لو عاد السعر بعد هذا الارتفاع إلى 5520؟؟؟ أم نلغي الصفقة نهائيا حيث تحقق أكثر من نصف الهدف قبل دخولنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> أخواني الزوج ابتعد كثيراً والان نحن في الشمعه الثانيه ولم يترجع فماهو العمل هل ننتظره حتى يرجع 
> اقصد الى متى أو هل يفضل عدم الدخول حتى لوتراجع الى نقطة الدخول؟؟؟؟؟ 
> تحياتي لكم

 اخي ابو العزم 
اذا ابتعد السعر كثيرا عن التقاطع والكسر فعدم الدخول افضل والله اعلم حتي لو عاد السعر الي نقطه الدخول 
اما حاله اليورو فرنك هنا  فهذه حاله خاصه سيكون لنا فيها كلام ان شاء الله بعد تحقيق الهدف باذن الله 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> مشكور أبو مالك ولكن السؤال على واقع الحال الآن: بالنسبة لليورو سويسري السعر وصل 5545 ولم يكن قد عاد إلى المدخل المقترح وهو 5520 ، فهل ندخل لو عاد السعر بعد هذا الارتفاع إلى 5520؟؟؟ أم نلغي الصفقة نهائيا حيث تحقق أكثر من نصف الهدف قبل دخولنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي 
والله اعلم وكلامي الان مجرد اجتهاد مني  انه نقطه الدخول هي مساله نسبيه 
يعني خمس او عشر نقاط لا تفرق ابدا (في نظري)
كذالك الهدف 
احيانا في ظروف معينه يكون هدفنا 15 او 20 نقطه فقط 
وفي هذه الصفقه نقطه الدخول كانت 5520 فان دخلنا من 30 لا مشكله مادام اذا راينا ان السعر لن يعود 
ولكن الافضل هو الاتزام 
والله اعلم 
ومن كان عنده غير هذا فهو اعلم مني

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   تذكير الي فرسان الترند المكسور 
دخلنا بالامس علي ثلاث صفقات الاسترالي ين ومحققه للان 40 نقطه ربح تقريبا وهدفنا 50 ان شاء الله  اليورو فرنك وحققت للان 25 نقطه تقريبا وهدفنا 40  اليورو استرالي وتحقق الهدف بالامس ولله الحمد  
ننتظر تحقيق باقي اهدافنا باذن العلي القدير 
والسلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## exceel

الاخ ابو مالك ارجو التاكد هل هناك فرصة Aud/usd   لونك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006: 
السلام عليكم 
الي اخواننا فرسان الترند المكسور 
هذه فرصه سالني عنها احد الاخوه 
وهي علي زوج الاسترالي /دولار
نحن يا اخوه قلنا اننا سنحاول ان نضمن تحقيق الهدف  الي اقصي حد
وهنا يكفي ان نستند الي كلام الاخ الغالي سبيلاش انه التقاطع حصل بعد الكسر وهو شيئ غير مشجع
قد نتجاوز عن هذه النقطه اذا راينا ان التقوس واضح وان السعر مازال قريبا من القطع والكسر .
وبالنهايه قد يتحقق الهدف هنا ولكن لا نبغي ان نعرض اخواننا لمخاطره 
حرصا منا نحن فريق الترند المكسور علي المصلحه العامه والابتعاد عن المخاطره قدر الامكان 
والسلام عليكم ورحنه الله تعالي وبركاته  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## ابوعزالدين

ابومالك 
شوف الكندي على الاربع ساعات

----------


## nedal

:A006:    ما رايكم بهذه الفرصه القادمه على اليورو /ين

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> ابومالك 
> شوف الكندي على الاربع ساعات

 اخي   السلام عليكم 
لم يحصل التقاطع بعد واذا حصل وتأكد نكون قد خرجنا من الفتره الاوروبيه   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
كما ان المومنتيم عكس ما نريد تماااااما 
السلام عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> ما رايكم بهذه الفرصه القادمه على اليورو /ين

 جيده جدا اخي ما شاء الله عليك 
ولكن اخي نحن دايما نحاول ايجاد ترند نموذدي بعد القطع 
فاذا ما تم القطع والمومنتيم في صفنا باذنه تعالي يكون لنا كلام اخر  :Regular Smile:  
شكرا عالتنبيه 
السلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  اخواننا فرسان الترند المكسور 
هذه فرصه اخري نقدمها بين ايديكم سائلين المولي عز وجل ان يحقق بها هدفنا 
الزوج اليورو كندي 
نوع الدخول شورت 
سعر الدخول 4260
الهدف والستوب 70 نقطه وليس 40
نخرج من الصفقه في حاله حدوث احد الاسباب المعروفه لديكم 
نتمني من الله العلي العظيم ان يتحقق هدفنا باذنه تعالي 
والسلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخي أبو مالك السعر الآن 4233 وليس 4260

----------


## waddah

حبيبي ابو مالك الله يعطيك العافية
ما شاء والله نعنش هذا ورد الروح فيه بوجودك
بس في المشاركة السابقة لاحظت انك شغال على الاربع ساعات
والاستراتيجية تقول على فريم الساعة 
فهل في اوقات معيتة نستخدم فيها هذا الشارت؟
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## nedal

:A006:    ما رايكم هل تحققت الشروط هنل ندخل على الشمعه القادمه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم  اخواننا الاعزاء  هذه فرصه نقدمها لحضرلاتكم ونتمني من العلي القدير ان يحقق بها اهدافنا  الزوج يورو فرنك نوع الدخول لونغ سعر الدخول 1.5520 الهدف 1.5560 الستوب 1.5480 نسال الله العلي القدير ان يتحقق هدفنا  السلام عليكم    فريق الترند المكسور

 اللهم لك الحمد حتي ترضي  بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدفنا علي هذه الصفقه  نساله تعالي ان يحقق باقي اهافنا انه مجيب الدعاء  الف مبرووك للفرسان الذين دخلو معنا  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## محمد00000

يعطيك العافيه ابو مالك نعم تحقق الهدف
بس هل يمكن ان ندخل الان على فرصة اليورو -كندي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> أخي أبو مالك السعر الآن 4233 وليس 4260

 نضع الاوردرات وننتظر او ناخذ من افضل سعر 
ان شاء الله 
فان كتب الله لنا فيها نصيب خيرا والا نساله ان يوفقنا بغيرها 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> حبيبي ابو مالك الله يعطيك العافية
> ما شاء والله نعنش هذا ورد الروح فيه بوجودك
> بس في المشاركة السابقة لاحظت انك شغال على الاربع ساعات
> والاستراتيجية تقول على فريم الساعة 
> فهل في اوقات معيتة نستخدم فيها هذا الشارت؟
> تقبل تحياتي

 هلا بيك والله وجودك انت اللي يفرح قلبي 
اخي وضاح ارجو ان تقرا الاستراتيجيه مره اخري وان تجيبني انت علي هذا السؤال  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
انا انتظر منك  الجواب 
السلام عليكم

----------


## aboaly

:A006:   :A015:   
الاخوه الاعزاء  الاستاذ العزيز ابو مالك الف شكر على مجهودكم الكبير وعلى هذا المنتدى الرائع 
واتمنى انكم تعتبرونى واحد من التلمذه عندكم 
وايه ريكم فى هذه الفرصه 
مع الشكر مره اخره للجميع

----------


## bhk123

اخي   Aboaly 
هل انت متأكد من ان اعدادات الموفينج  
ma expo  30 
ma expo  9

----------


## exceel

اخي الاستاذ ابو مالك انت مستخدم فريم 4 ساعات اليورو كندي

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    

> اخي Aboaly 
> هل انت متأكد من ان اعدادات الموفينج  
> ma expo 30 
> ma expo 9

 للاسف اخى العزيز هم كانو 20 و 9 وانا غريتهم دلوقت وطبعا مفيش تقاطع اصلا  :47 47:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم  هذه فرصه اخري للدخول حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور  الزوج هو الاسترالي /ين  والفريم هو 4 ساعات  الستوب والهدف هو 50 نقطه  نقطه الدخول هي 84.70 نخرج من الصفقه اذا: 1تقاطع الموفينج عكسيا  2ارتداد السعر وكسره للترند 3وجود اخبار قويه ومؤثره لان الصفقه قد تستمر اكثر من يومين  4 تراجع المومنتم تحت خط المئه وما التوفيق الا من عند الله  ارجو التصحيح اذا كان هناك ما يلزم  والسلام عليكم  اخوكم ابو مالك

 الي فرسان الترند المكسور  توضيح هام جدا جدا  لقد دخلنا علي هذه الصفقه وهي كما نعلم سوينقيه نوعا ما  ووصل السعر الي اقل من نقطه فقط من هدفنا 49+ ولان فرص الترند المكسور ليست توصيات عمياء في اغلب الاوقات بل تعتمد علي خبره المتاجز زقدرته علي التعامل مع المستجدات  فانك اخي الان احدالحالات الاربع التاليه: 1ان تكون قد قربت الاستوب الي نقطه الدخول  2ان تكون خرجت بربح عشر نقاط بناء 3ان تكون مازلت معلقا بالصفقه وان شاء الله سيحقق هدفك 4 ان تكون خرجت بافضل ربح وهو 40 نقطه تقريبا    ارجو مراجعه بدايه الصفحات في الاستراتيجيه

----------


## abo zakria

:A006: 
عزيزي ابو مالك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهنئك اخي علي هذا المجهود الذي تبذله لاخوانك "فرسان الترند المكسور"يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شأالله
فالكثير من الشباب الذين يجيدون هذه الطريقة وانا واحد منهم قد اصبحوا مقصرين في مساعدة اخوانهم ونلتمس لهم العذر فلكل ظروفه
ولكن الله قد سخر لنا ابو مالك الذي اشعل الموضوع نشاطا وبث فيه الحماس من جديد بعد ان اتي وقت قلت فيه المشاركات في هذا الموضوع حتي كانت تنعدم
ولااخوانا المتابعين الجدد تأكدوا بأنكم بين يدي علم من اعلام الترند المكسور واستاذ فيه  ورجل لايبخل علي اي منكم بالمساعدة والاجابة علي اسئلتكم واستفسارتكم
وسأحاول ان اساهم معكم بقدر المستطاع علي ما يقدرنى عليه الله
هذا الموضوع الذي حطم الارقام القياسية في المشاركات والمشاهدات لدليل علي ان الطريقة المتبعة ناجحة جدا
فسؤالي لكم هو الدعأ لصاحب هذه الطريقة ولاابو مالك ايضا ولكل من يساهم في مساعدة اخوانه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## exceel

الاستاذ ابو مالك هل نستطيع الدخول على هذا الزوج تم كسر الترند والمؤشر يعطي اشارة نزول باقي التقاطع

----------


## smsaad

:A015: 
لدي سؤال ممكن احد يشرح كيف يتقاطع الموفينيج عكسيا00 ولكم الشكر

----------


## exceel

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله اتمنى من خبراء استاتيجية الترند المكسور ان يشعرونا بفترة لكي نتابع الدخول من البداية ولكم مني الف شكر

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الي فرسان الترند المكسور   توضيح هام جدا جدا  لقد دخلنا علي هذه الصفقه وهي كما نعلم سوينقيه نوعا ما  ووصل السعر الي اقل من نقطه فقط من هدفنا 49+ ولان فرص الترند المكسور ليست توصيات عمياء في اغلب الاوقات بل تعتمد علي خبره المتاجز زقدرته علي التعامل مع المستجدات فانك اخي الان احدالحالات الاربع التاليه: 1ان تكون قد قربت الاستوب الي نقطه الدخول  2ان تكون خرجت بربح عشر نقاط بناء

 سالني احد الاخوه لماذا عشر نقاط تحديدا 
فاقول هوه بالحقيقه تسعه عشر  نقاطه وليس عشره 
والسبب في ذلك ان الاخ ليكويد قال ذات مره انه يجب تقريب الستوب في كل مره يتقدم فيها السعر بحيث يحون بين الستوب والهدف 30 نقطه)
فاذا  وصل السعر الي  85.19 فان الستوب سيكون 84.89
ودخولنا المفروض كان عند 84.70
فنخرج من الصفقه ب 19 نقطه علي اقل تقدير

----------


## abo zakria

> الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله اتمنى من خبراء استاتيجية الترند المكسور ان يشعرونا بفترة لكي نتابع الدخول من البداية ولكم مني الف شكر

 عزيزي 
الاهم ان تتقن الطريقة لكي تنفع نفسك
اما اذا فاتتك فرصة دخول فكما يقولوا لا تبكي علي اللبن المسكوب
فأنت كلما تعلمت الطريقة ومارستها كلما زادت فرص نجاحك فيها
ويكفيك عندما ينبه احد الشباب علي فرصة ولو متأخرة فعليك ان تدرسها وتتابعها لكي تزداد الخبرة والمهارة لديك ومش مشكلة اذا فاتتك فالجايات اكثر من الرايحات ان شأالله 
تحياتى

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> عزيزي ابو مالك
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اهنئك اخي علي هذا المجهود الذي تبذله لاخوانك "فرسان الترند المكسور"يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شأالله
> فالكثير من الشباب الذين يجيدون هذه الطريقة وانا واحد منهم قد اصبحوا مقصرين في مساعدة اخوانهم ونلتمس لهم العذر فلكل ظروفه
> ولكن الله قد سخر لنا ابو مالك الذي اشعل الموضوع نشاطا وبث فيه الحماس من جديد بعد ان اتي وقت قلت فيه المشاركات في هذا الموضوع حتي كانت تنعدم
> ولااخوانا المتابعين الجدد تأكدوا بأنكم بين يدي علم من اعلام الترند المكسور واستاذ فيه ورجل لايبخل علي اي منكم بالمساعدة والاجابة علي اسئلتكم واستفسارتكم
> وسأحاول ان اساهم معكم بقدر المستطاع علي ما يقدرنى عليه الله
> هذا الموضوع الذي حطم الارقام القياسية في المشاركات والمشاهدات لدليل علي ان الطريقة المتبعة ناجحة جدا
> فسؤالي لكم هو الدعأ لصاحب هذه الطريقة ولاابو مالك ايضا ولكل من يساهم في مساعدة اخوانه 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 مرورك الكريم يا اخي ابو زكريا شرفني واسعدني وشد من ازري والله 
اسكرك جزيل الشكر علي كلماتك الرقيقه 
هذا ليس منا مني امنه علي اخواني  بل هو فرض علي ان اساعد غيري كما وجدت من يساعدني في البدايه 
وانما نبتغي الاجر علي الله  فان نسكنا ومحيانا ومماتنا وعلمنا في الترند المكسور وغيره  لله
ارجو ان تصصح اخطائي اخي وتكون لاخوانك عونا 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## aboaly

:A015:    الاخوه الاعزاء ايه ريكم المره دى فى هذا الشرت لل GBP/USD   :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

> الاخوه الاعزاء ايه ريكم المره دى فى هذا الشرت لل GBP/USD

  :A006:    :A015:    اخى الكريم ممكن تقول لى على اعدادات الموفينج افرج عندك؟؟

----------


## exceel

تاكد من اعدادات الموفنج افرج exmo 30+ exmo9

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    انا اسف لتانى مره الموفنج افرج عندى كان method:linear wighted وصححته الى exponential و period 30 &9  اظن كده تمام والف شكر للاخوه الاعزاء على المتابعه والاهتمام   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## waddah

حبيبي الاخ ابو مالك 
هذا ما قاله صاحب الاستراتيجية 
(ماذا نستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجة من اساسيات ومؤشرات) 
1. فريم الساعه . 
2. خط الترند . 
3. مؤشر الموفنج افرج ونستخدم خطان هنا (Moving Average) . 
4. مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum).   
بالاضافة الى انه كنا نشتغل بس على فريم الساعة في البال توك
الله يرحم ايام البال توك
فياريت تفيدنا من خبرتك الواسعة ما هي افضل الاوقات لاستخدام فريم الاربع ساعات لتطبيق هذه الاستراتيجية
وارجو ان لا تضايق مني لاستفساري 
والله اني احبك بالله وانك دخلت قلوب الجميع بروحك الصافية وتعاونك لاخوانك
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجعلك من الخالدين في الجنة مع الحور العين

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:  
هذي فرصة على eur usd أرجو التصحيح 
بإنتظار التقاطع 
مؤشر المومينتيوم اكبر من 100
كسر الترند  
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:  فرصة أخرى على AUD JPY  ( أرجو التصحيح )
بإنتظار التقاطع
مؤشر المومينتيوم اصغر من 100
كسر الترند الصاعد   :A012:

----------


## abo zakria

> فرصة أخرى على AUD JPY ( أرجو التصحيح )
> بإنتظار التقاطع
> مؤشر المومينتيوم اصغر من 100
> كسر الترند الصاعد

 عزيزي خالد
الرسم غير صحيح لانه مرتكز علي شمعتين فقط او بالادق لان الشمعتين التي علي اليمين ملتصقات فتعتبر كأنها شمعة واحدة
وعود نفسك علي رسم الترند اذا حدث التقاطع للموفينج او كان علي وشك الحدوث فأذا وجدت ترند بعدها مرتكز علي ثلاث شمعات  والمومنتوم موافق فأعلم ان رسمك صحيح
تحياتى

----------


## khaled_35

جزاك الله خير يا أبو زكريا على هذا التصحيح وسرعة تجاوبك مع أخوانك هنا.

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> حبيبي الاخ ابو مالك 
> هذا ما قاله صاحب الاستراتيجية 
> (ماذا نستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجة من اساسيات ومؤشرات) 
> 1. فريم الساعه . 
> 2. خط الترند . 
> 3. مؤشر الموفنج افرج ونستخدم خطان هنا (Moving Average) . 
> 4. مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum).   
> بالاضافة الى انه كنا نشتغل بس على فريم الساعة في البال توك
> الله يرحم ايام البال توك
> ...

 هلا بالغالي وضاح 
والله انا اشبهك لاخي الاصغر مني والذي لم اراه منذ زمن بعيد وان شاء الله ساراه بعد اسبوعين 
ولانك كذلك فان لك معزه خاصه في القلب 
وساجيبك مع انك انت  فارس من فرسان الترند المستدير الاشداء  :Regular Smile: 
اخي : قال الغالي ليكويد انه يمكننا ان نستخدم الاستراتيجيه علي كل الفريمات تقريبا ولكنه فضل ان يستخدمها المبتدأ علي فريم الساعه 
والاخ فضل فريم الساعه واقر الاربع ساعات يعني ممكن هنا وهناك بس الافضل للغير متمكن هو ان يستخدم فريم الساعه  والامر يعود اليك اخي لان فريم الاربع ساعات يحتاج شويه متابعه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    الاخوه الاعزاء ايه ريكم المره دى وان شاء الله تكون صح  :75 75:   :75 75:

----------


## المراقب

> هلا بالغالي وضاح  
> والله انا اشبهك لاخي الاصغر مني والذي لم اراه منذ زمن بعيد وان شاء الله ساراه بعد اسبوعين 
> ولانك كذلك فان لك معزه خاصه في القلب 
> وساجيبك مع انك انت فارس من فرسان الترند المستدير الاشداء 
> اخي : قال الغالي ليكويد انه يمكننا ان نستخدم الاستراتيجيه علي كل الفريمات تقريبا ولكنه فضل ان يستخدمها المبتدأ علي فريم الساعه 
> والاخ فضل فريم الساعه واقر الاربع ساعات يعني ممكن هنا وهناك بس الافضل للغير متمكن هو ان يستخدم فريم الساعه والامر يعود اليك اخي لان فريم الاربع ساعات يحتاج شويه متابعه

     أخوي أبو مالك ...     أني أحبك في الله لما رأيت حماسك      وحبك لعمل الخير و سعة صدرك للجميع ..    بارك الله لك في مالك و اهلك ...       و أدعو الله العلي القدير ان يسعدك في الدنيا و الآخرة       وان نسمع اخبار طيبة عن دراستك ....

----------


## exceel

هذه حالة في اليورو دولار كان هناك تقاطع واضح تم كسر الترند المؤشر الى اسفل لكن عاد بعد ثلا ث ساعات وضرب الاستوب " ارجومن خبراء الترند المكسور التعليق على الدخول"

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> هذه حالة في اليورو دولار كان هناك تقاطع واضح تم كسر الترند المؤشر الى اسفل لكن عاد بعد ثلا ث ساعات وضرب الاستوب " ارجومن خبراء الترند المكسور التعليق على الدخول"

 كلام رائع وجميل 
ليسمح لي الاخوه بالاجابه 
هذه اشاره مزيفه من الاشارات التي تحصل لاي استراتيجه 
وهناك ثلاثه اسباب ساكتفي بذكر اثنين منها 
1 خط المومنتيم كان في حاله تذبذ تقريبا لذلك لا يعتد به البته ,يجب ان يكون المومنتيم مع الدببه بشكل وضح حتي نحقق ال  40 نقطه خاصتنا  :Regular Smile: 
2 وهذه غلطه لا تغتفر لك ايها الفارس (اكسل)  :Regular Smile:  شمعه الكسر كانت في الساعه الخامسه صباحا يعني  لم ندخل بالفتره الاوروبيه بعد (والقاعده تقول ان الفتره الاسيويه لا يعتد بها ابدا ابدا ابدا  :Regular Smile:  
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
اليورو ولا ر    فرصه لونغ   من 2810
سارفقق الشارت بعد قليل

----------


## splash

اخواني فرسان الترند المكسور    احببت ان انوه الى امر والله لولا معزتكم لما تطرقت اليه   احزنتني نبرة اسمعها من الاخوة الاعزاء وقد تكون مصاحبة لشبه رجاء والرجاء لله سبحانه وحده   قد يعتقد البعض او كما سمعت ان سبلاش واحد من اثنان   1- ترك الاستراتيجية لانها فاشلة او بسبب الخسارة   2- غير متفرغ لمساعدة الاخرين   ويعلم الله ان لا شي من هذا هو سبب بعدي   وبكل بساطه انا لا اعمل على الاستراتيجية الان الا عندما اجد فرصة بالصدفة فلا افوتها   الاستراتيجية اكبر من ان يفشلها احد باستخدامه فهي مستمرة النجاح لمدة 5 اعوام اي انها ناجحة وبكل المقاييس ولكن يختلف الناتج منها باختلاف الاتقان في استخدامها   الان لدي بعض المشاغل وارهاق سنة كاملة من الجلوس 15 ساعة امام الجهاز للمضاربة اليومية السريعة وكلكم يعرف ما كان يدور في غرفة الترند المكسور العامرة بفرسانها   وحاولت التوقف عن المتاجرة واخذ اجازة ولم استطع (ادمان)    لذلك  فقد آن لي ان اقلل من المجهود الذي كنت ابذله في المضاربة السريعة واصبحت استخدم فريم 4 ساعات بمعدل 3 صفقات في الاسبوع باساليب التحليل المعروفة والبسيطة   وكما نعلم ان الاستراتيجية يفضل ان تستخدم في فريم الساعة   لذلك اتجنب استخدامها مع طريقة تواجدي الحالية امام اجهاز وبالاصح مع فريم الاربع ساعات وهذا هو سبب متابعتي معكم   ولكن يجب ان نعلم شي الا وهو ان الاستراتيجية هي من علمتني التحليل وكيفية التعامل مع الشارت لانها تعلم كيفية التعامل مع اقوى ادوات التحليل افني الا وهو الترند كيف يخترق وكيف يتم الارتداد منه ... الخ   لذلك انصحكم وبشدة ان تتمسكوا بالاستراتيجية واتقانها ففيها الخير الكثير   واوعدكم كما كنت في الفترة الماضية بالمتابعة والتصحيح باذنه تعالى   ودمتم ،،   محبكم/  محمد التيجاني

----------


## ابوعزالدين

للتنبيه فقط
الساعة الواحده ظهرا بتوقيت السعودية 
Euro ZoneECB President speaks

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> اليورو ولا ر فرصه لونغ من 2810
> سارفقق الشارت بعد قليل

  
نعتذر لهذا الخطأ ايها الاخوه 
فان الترند غير مرتكز علي الشمعه الاخيره 
وقد نوهنا اليه احد الاخوه الخبراء الاخ الغالي سبيلاش  :Regular Smile: 
وهذا الشارت للعلم  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## ابوعزالدين

خيا ابومالك 
شوف النيوزلندي 
شورت

----------


## أبوالعزم

الاخ ابومالك والاخوه الاعزاء مارأيكم في هذه الفرصه التي يمكن ان تستحق المتابعه 
النيوزلاندي شووووووووورت :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاخ ابومالك والاخوه الاعزاء مارأيكم في هذه الفرصه التي يمكن ان تستحق المتابعه 
> النيوزلاندي شووووووووورت 
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

 السلام عليكم 
اعتذر عن التاخر للرد بسبب الصلاه 
الفرصه جيده اخي ولكن لا ندخلها لسببين 
اولهما ان التقاطع لم يتم ولم يتضح
ثانيهما ان يوم الجمعه لا ينفع التحليل كما يقال لعده اسباب تعرفونها  ولكن انو ضحت لنا فرصه شبه مضمونه وقويه في الصباح ندخلها والا فالعوض علي الله 
السلام عليكم

----------


## أبوالعزم

يعطيك العافيه ابومالك على تعليقك الطيب والله يبارك فيك يارب :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  السلام عليكم بيان صفقاتنا هذا الاسبوعبحمد الله دخلنا هذا الاسبوع علي اربع صفقات حققت اهدافها جميعا الدولار/كندي +40اليورو /فرنك +40الاسترالي ين +40 يورو/استرالي +40 المجموع 180 نقطهالحمد لله الذي اعطانا من غير حول منا ولا قوهنسال الله ان نكون من عباده الشاكرين فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## nedal

:A006:   اخي ابو علي والاخوان لي ملاحظه بسيطه بان قبل شمعه الدخول للزوج ان يتم نشرها والنتبيه لها هنا حتى يتسنى للذي لم يلاحظ الفرصه الدخول بها مع فائق احترامي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخي ابو علي والاخوان لي ملاحظه بسيطه بان قبل شمعه الدخول للزوج ان يتم نشرها والنتبيه لها هنا حتى يتسنى للذي لم يلاحظ الفرصه الدخول بها مع فائق احترامي

 كلامك جميل اخي وهو في البال 
ولكن اخي الاخوه يعلمون انني في اخر اسبوع دراسي وساسافر الي الاهل بعد اسبوعين ولا اعلم كيف سيكون وقتي هناك 
عندنا غرفه لمناقشه هذه الاستراتيجيه فياريت احد يتبرع ويفتح الغرفه ويتولي ادارتها 
لاني والله ما عندي الوقت الكافي 
كثير من الفرص ضاعت هذا الاسبوع لان الوقت لم يحالفني واتابعها 
يعني اكتر من 400 نقطه طارت مننا هذا الاسبوع 
نسال الله الرزق 
ارجو ان تكون فكرتي وصلت 
السلام عليكم

----------


## nedal

> كلامك جميل اخي وهو في البال 
> ولكن اخي الاخوه يعلمون انني في اخر اسبوع دراسي وساسافر الي الاهل بعد اسبوعين ولا اعلم كيف سيكون وقتي هناك 
> عندنا غرفه لمناقشه هذه الاستراتيجيه فياريت احد يتبرع ويفتح الغرفه ويتولي ادارتها 
> لاني والله ما عندي الوقت الكافي 
> كثير من الفرص ضاعت هذا الاسبوع لان الوقت لم يحالفني واتابعها 
> يعني اكتر من 400 نقطه طارت مننا هذا الاسبوع 
> نسال الله الرزق 
> ارجو ان تكون فكرتي وصلت 
> السلام عليكم

 وفقك الله ان شاء الله تصل الى الاهل بخير وسلامه
ان شاء الله احد من الاخوه يقوم بالتبرع ممن يملك الوقت
وان شاء الله سنكون متابعين معك خلال هذين الاسبوعين من خلال الفرص التي تطرحها هنا
تقبل تحياتي  :Good:

----------


## aboaly

:A006:   
الاخوه الاعزاء فرسان الترند المكسور ما ريكم دام فضلكم فى هذا الشارت   :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاخوه الاعزاء فرسان الترند المكسور ما ريكم دام فضلكم فى هذا الشارت

 هلا بيك اخي الغالي  :Regular Smile: 
اخي هنا فيه  ثلاثه اخطاء جسام  :Regular Smile:   انت وقعت بيها وواحد رابع من الوزن الخفيف  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
ولاننا نمشي علي قاعده علمني صيد السمك فاني اطلب من حضرتك ان تكتشف هذه الاخطاء  :Regular Smile: 
سامحني علي هذا الاسلوب
اذا اكتشفت 3 اخطاء اعطيك عشر نقاط الاسبوع الجاي  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Good:  
انتظر الجواب 
السلام عليكم

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    الاخوه الاعزاء فى الشارت المرفق لزوج الدولار ين تم اختراق الترند الهابط لكن الشمعه التى اخترقت الترند كانت طويله واخترقت الترند باكثر من 40 نقطه ما هو التصرف فى هذه الحاله

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    الاستاذ العزيز ابو مالك اعتقد انى ممكن اكون اكتشفت خطائين  الاول ان السوق كان فى حالت تذبذب وهو لا يصلح لهذه الاستراتيجيه  الثانى ان الترند يعتبر مرتكز على شمعتين ولكن انا اعتمد على خط الموفنج افرج 50 وهو بالون الاخضر وكانت الشمعه الثانيه بعد الكس قد فتحت فوق هذا الخط ولكن يبدو ان هذا كان خطا اخر

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    الاخوه الاعزاء هل تعتبر هذه فرصه قادمه حيث اننا فى انتظار تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج وانا يدخل موشر المونيمنتم الى المنطقه السالبه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاخوه الاعزاء فى الشارت المرفق لزوج الدولار ين تم اختراق الترند الهابط لكن الشمعه التى اخترقت الترند كانت طويله واخترقت الترند باكثر من 40 نقطه ما هو التصرف فى هذه الحاله

 الدلار ين متنمرد اخي وليس معنا في الاستراتيجيه هو والزوح الملكي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الاستاذ العزيز ابو مالك اعتقد انى ممكن اكون اكتشفت خطائين  الاول ان السوق كان فى حالت تذبذب وهو لا يصلح لهذه الاستراتيجيه  الثانى ان الترند يعتبر مرتكز على شمعتين ولكن انا اعتمد على خط الموفنج افرج 50 وهو بالون الاخضر وكانت الشمعه الثانيه بعد الكس قد فتحت فوق هذا الخط ولكن يبدو ان هذا كان خطا اخر

 اخي العزيز 
الاول الذي ذكرته صحيح 
والثاني صحيح 
الثالث هو ان الموفينج لم يتقاطع 
اما السبب الرابع فهو ان يو الجمعه لا ينفع فيح التحلبل علي اغلب الاحوال 
اقول لك شيئا اخي 
ان واضع الاستراتيجيه ذكر صراحه وشدد علي كلامه انه لا يريد اي تعديل او اضافه علي الاستراتيجيه  فان المتاجر الذي سيستخدمها يجب ان يقبلها كما هي ونحن وفاء له(ليكويد) لا نضيف اي شيئ علي هذه الاستراتيجيه  :Regular Smile: 
موفينج ومومنتم وترند فقط لا غير 
ولصاحب الاستراتيجيه اسبابه التي ذكرها سابقا   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم

----------


## aboaly

> اخي العزيز 
> الاول الذي ذكرته صحيح 
> والثاني صحيح 
> الثالث هو ان الموفينج لم يتقاطع 
> اما السبب الرابع فهو ان يو الجمعه لا ينفع فيح التحلبل علي اغلب الاحوال 
> اقول لك شيئا اخي 
> ان واضع الاستراتيجيه ذكر صراحه وشدد علي كلامه انه لا يريد اي تعديل او اضافه علي الاستراتيجيه فان المتاجر الذي سيستخدمها يجب ان يقبلها كما هي ونحن وفاء له(ليكويد) لا نضيف اي شيئ علي هذه الاستراتيجيه 
> موفينج ومومنتم وترند فقط لا غير 
> ولصاحب الاستراتيجيه اسبابه التي ذكرها سابقا  
> السلام عليكم

 الف شكر استاذى العزيز على المتابعه وسرعة الرد وانا طبعا لا اقصد التعديل على الاستراتيجيه انما تصورت ان خط الموفنج 50 الذى استخدمته يعتبر وسيله لتاكيد الترند وكسره يعتبر كسر للترند وانا تلميذ فى مدرستكم واتمنا انكم تتحملو اخطائى والف شكر مره تانيه استاذى العزيز  :Red Smile:   :Sad:

----------


## Batoul

dear MR abo-malek-ali ...is there is a chance to sell NZD/USD ? if yes ,what is the target....thanks

----------


## exceel

> كلامك جميل اخي وهو في البال 
> ولكن اخي الاخوه يعلمون انني في اخر اسبوع دراسي وساسافر الي الاهل بعد اسبوعين ولا اعلم كيف سيكون وقتي هناك 
> عندنا غرفه لمناقشه هذه الاستراتيجيه فياريت احد يتبرع ويفتح الغرفه ويتولي ادارتها 
> لاني والله ما عندي الوقت الكافي 
> كثير من الفرص ضاعت هذا الاسبوع لان الوقت لم يحالفني واتابعها 
> يعني اكتر من 400 نقطه طارت مننا هذا الاسبوع 
> نسال الله الرزق 
> ارجو ان تكون فكرتي وصلت 
> السلام عليكم

 ايضا انا اتفق مع راي استاذنا ابو مالك على فتح الغرفة وان يتولها احد الخبراء في الاستراتيجية "وهناك الكثير من الخبراء مثل الاستاذ ابو مالك، الاستاذ ابو زكريا، الاستاذ محمد التيجاني "سبليش"، الاستاذ الحامد" لنتابع اول باول اوامر الدخول والخروج، وكفاية خسائر وهذا ليس من الاستراتيجية وانما من تطبيق الاستراتيجية في بعض الاوقات تكون هناك اشارات كاذبة فالخبراء ينبهون عنها مثل ما حدث اليوم مع اليورو دولار والباوند دولار،  وكله في سبيل الله 
يتم تحديد الايام وتوزيعها على الخبراء كل يوم خبير على اساس لا يكون هناك ضغط على الخبراء.
يتم تحديد الاوقات الدخول او بدء الاستراتيجة مثلا في الفترة الاوربية فقط.
الى يتعلم صف ثاني ويقومون بتعليم الاخرين وهكذا.

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الف شكر استاذى العزيز على المتابعه وسرعة الرد وانا طبعا لا اقصد التعديل على الاستراتيجيه انما تصورت ان خط الموفنج 50 الذى استخدمته يعتبر وسيله لتاكيد الترند وكسره يعتبر كسر للترند وانا تلميذ فى مدرستكم واتمنا انكم تتحملو اخطائى والف شكر مره تانيه استاذى العزيز

 هلا بيك اخي 
انت اللي تحملنا علي تقصيرنا مع الطيبين امثالكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> ايضا انا اتفق مع راي استاذنا ابو مالك على فتح الغرفة وان يتولها احد الخبراء في الاستراتيجية "وهناك الكثير من الخبراء مثل الاستاذ ابو مالك، الاستاذ ابو زكريا، الاستاذ محمد التيجاني "سبليش"، الاستاذ الحامد" لنتابع اول باول اوامر الدخول والخروج، وكفاية خسائر وهذا ليس من الاستراتيجية وانما من تطبيق الاستراتيجية في بعض الاوقات تكون هناك اشارات كاذبة فالخبراء ينبهون عنها مثل ما حدث اليوم مع اليورو دولار والباوند دولار، وكله في سبيل الله 
> يتم تحديد الايام وتوزيعها على الخبراء كل يوم خبير على اساس لا يكون هناك ضغط على الخبراء.
> يتم تحديد الاوقات الدخول او بدء الاستراتيجة مثلا في الفترة الاوربية فقط.
> الى يتعلم صف ثاني ويقومون بتعليم الاخرين وهكذا.

 كلام جميل اخي 
انا شرحت وضعي واتمني ان يتبرع احد الاخوه بهذا من المتفرغين وننظر بالامر وقتها 
مشكور علي حماسك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> dear MR abo-malek-ali ...is there is a chance to sell NZD/USD ? if yes ,what is the target....thanks

 هلا اخي 
اتمني ان ترسل الشارت في المرات القادمه  :Regular Smile: 
اليوم هو الجمعه والشباك رفعت بما قدر الله ولم يعد هناك وقت للمتاجره فنم مبكرا وتمتع باجازه طيبه في رضي الله تعالي 
ولاتنسان من الدعاء اخي 
السلام عليكم

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:   أخي وإستاذنا الفاضل أبو مالك  :A015:  جزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقدم لإخوانك هنا من وقتك الثمين الذي أثرت به على نفسك فأصلح الله ذريتك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك لانملك لك سوى الدعاء. 
سوف أطرح هنا ما تعلمته من قراءتي للمشاركات السابقة للتصحيح من قبلكم ولتقييم ما قد تعلمت من أخي الأستاذ أبو مالك . 
أولاً : الترند :
1. يجب أن يعتمد الترند على ثلاث شمعات ( بس برجاء التوضيح من الاستاذ أبو مالك ) هل يوجد شروط أيضاً في إرتكاز هذه الشمعات على الترند أقصد توزيعم على الترند؟ 
2. قرأت في أحدى المشاركات هنا بأن جسم الشمعه لو لامس الترند فإن الترند يعتبر غير صحيح أرجو التعليق ؟. 
3.هل يوجد وقت معين لتشكيل الترند ( يوم يومين أسبوع....)؟ 
4. يجب أن يكون رسم الترند بحدود 45 درجة وكل ما كان الترند بزاوية حادة كل ما نقصت مصداقية هذا الترند .  التقاطع:
أحيانا يتم التقاطع قبل خط الترند أو بعد خط الترند فماذا يكون في هذه الحالة ؟  مؤشر المومينتيوم :
بعد تحقق جميع الشروط للشراء يكون خط المومينتيوم أكبر من 100 والبيع العكس 
وأخيراً ينصح بعدم المتاجرة في يوم الجمعة ماعدا اذا كانت هناك صفقة في الصباح فيتم الدخول فيها بعد تحقق جميع الشروط . 
إستاذنا الفاضل تعليق أخير على تأثير الأخبار على هذه الإستراتيجية. أخيراً الأزواج في هذه الإستراتيجية في بداية الموضوع كانت خمس أزواج وقد قرأت لك يا أستاذنا الفاضل مشاركة بها أزواج عدة فهل هي قيد الدراسة أم أن هذه الإستراتيجية تعمل مع جميع هذه الأزواج   أرجو أن لا أكون ثقيلاً بأسئلتي هذه وكنت أتمنى بأن أكون من الأعضاء الفاعلين في هذه الإستراتيجية لاكن عندي فترة إختبارات وستنتهي عما قريب إن شاء الله .  لك حبي في الله وأشواقي و :A015:    :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> أخي وإستاذنا الفاضل أبو مالك  جزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقدم لإخوانك هنا من وقتك الثمين الذي أثرت به على نفسك فأصلح الله ذريتك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك لانملك لك سوى الدعاء. 
> سوف أطرح هنا ما تعلمته من قراءتي للمشاركات السابقة للتصحيح من قبلكم ولتقييم ما قد تعلمت من أخي الأستاذ أبو مالك . 
> أولاً : الترند :
> 1. يجب أن يعتمد الترند على ثلاث شمعات ( بس برجاء التوضيح من الاستاذ أبو مالك ) هل يوجد شروط أيضاً في إرتكاز هذه الشمعات على الترند أقصد توزيعم على الترند؟ 
> 2. قرأت في أحدى المشاركات هنا بأن جسم الشمعه لو لامس الترند فإن الترند يعتبر غير صحيح أرجو التعليق ؟. 
> 3.هل يوجد وقت معين لتشكيل الترند ( يوم يومين أسبوع....)؟ 
> 4. يجب أن يكون رسم الترند بحدود 45 درجة وكل ما كان الترند بزاوية حادة كل ما نقصت مصداقية هذا الترند .  التقاطع:
> أحيانا يتم التقاطع قبل خط الترند أو بعد خط الترند فماذا يكون في هذه الحالة ؟  مؤشر المومينتيوم :
> بعد تحقق جميع الشروط للشراء يكون خط المومينتيوم أكبر من 100 والبيع العكس 
> ...

 اولا جزاك الله كل خير علي دعاءك الجميل ولك ان شاء الله مثل ما قلت
ثانيا اسال الله العظيم ان يهون عليك اختباراتك وان يقر عينك بالنتائج انه ولي ذلك 
بالنسبه ل 1 و 2 فهو جيد اخي الي حد ما والباقي ياتي مه الممارسه ان شاء الله  
بالنسب ل 3 لا يوجد ولكن بما اننا نعمل علي فريم الساعه فيجيب ان لا يكون الترند طويلا وان لا يقل 24 شمعه واعتقد ان الاخ ليكويد تكلم عن هذا الموضوع واتمني من الاخوه الذين حفظو كلامه ان يذكروه  
4 نعم صدقت ولكن الاخ ليكويد قال اننا نستطيع ان نعتمد الترند ما بين 35 الي 70 درجه 
التقاطع   بناء علي كلام اخونا سبيلاش  فان التقاطع قبل الترند افضل  
المومنتيم كما تفضلت 
المتاجره يوم الجمعه كما تفضلت  
الاخبار   اخي وقت الاخبار لا ينفع التحليليييييييييل  يعني نهرب قبل الاخبار  
بالنسبه للازواج اخي   فاننا نعتمد كل الازواج التي ذكرت    وصحيح ان بعضها ملتزم اكث من بعض ولكن التوفيق من الله  
نصيحه اخيره اخي 
اقرأ  اول ثلاث صفحات من الاستراتيجيه   كل يومين 
دايما اعد عليها فان في الاعاده افاده 
والسلام عليكم  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## bhk123

:A015:   
اخي ابو مالك  
ارجو التعليق على الشارت  
هل تعتبر فرصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abo zakria

> اخي ابو مالك  
> ارجو التعليق على الشارت  
> هل تعتبر فرصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عزيزي
خليني انا نرد عليك بعد اذنك ياابو مالك
انت مستخدم شارت الاربع ساعات والمفروض شارت الساعة
ووفق كلام صاحب الطريقة انه من الافضل استعمالها علي شارت الساعة وقد وصل الي هذا الكلام بعد 5 سنوات من الممارسة والتجارب يعنى جابها جاهزة فلماذا نضع ونجرب معطيات اخري ونترك خبرة 5 سنوات
تحياتى

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:   
أخي أبو مالك 
شكراً على سرعة الرد وأتمنى من الله أن يسهل عليك إختباراتك ويجعلك من الناجحين في الدنيا والآخرة.  :Regular Smile:      :A012:

----------


## bhk123

مشكور اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخي ابو مالك  
> ارجو التعليق على الشارت  
> هل تعتبر فرصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز   رجائي لك ولكل الاخوه  ارجوكم ان لا يستعمل احد الاربع ساعات الا اذا كان متمرسا 
شارت الاربع ساعات ليس خارجا عن الاستراتيجيه ولكنه يحتاج الا متابعه خاصه لا نملكها نحن 
نبدا اخي بالساعه وبعد  سته شهور  ابدا علي فريم الاربع واليوم ان احببت  :Regular Smile: 
الاخ ليكويد لم يمنع ان يستخدم الفريم العالي ولكنه فضل الساعه الي ان يتمرس الامتاجر  :Regular Smile: 
والسلام مع طير الحمام لاحلي الانام  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Good:

----------


## khaled_35

> اخي خالد  كلامك على العين والراس  وشفته قبل كذا بس بتقول ايش قاعدتي الذهبيه لا لمعاكسة الترند عموما احيي فيك متابعتك لهذه الاستراتيجيه وانته مجربها ماشاء الله شهرين ، انا بحاول ايضا اتابع واشوف ويمكن في النهايه اتقوى وادخل عكس الترند عموما مفيش مشكله حتى الان من قرأتي للموضوع لاحظت النقاط التاليه المهمه :  - انتظار التقاطع ثم رسم الترند وذلك لعدم التشتت . - الترند لثلاث شموع وليس شمعتين ويفضل ان تكون متباعده . - في حالة عدم وضوح الترند بالرغم من التقاطع لا للدخول . - مدة الترند ما بين 1-3 ايام . ارى ان كسر نقطة الترند لا تقل عن 30نقطه . وتسلممون

  
لاتعليق .. نقاش أعجبني من خلال تصفحي لطيات هذه الإستراتيجية وحبيت أنقله إلى الأمام  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خبير توب

ياخوان بالله عليكم 
اين ذهبت غرفة الترند المكسوراغلب الاحيان تكون غير موجودة وان وجدت تكون فارغة 
ماهي الاسباب لااعلم 
العيب يوجد بنا نحن ام بالسوق 
اين الاخوة سبلاش والحمد وحاتم وابو مالك
الله يرحم هديك الايام

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    الاخوه الاعزاء ما ريكم فى الشرت المرفق  هل تعتبر فرصه وننتظر كسر الترند   :A012:

----------


## abo zakria

:A006: 
فرصة   شورت علي اليورو ين
عند اكتمال الساعة  :A012:

----------


## المراقب

السلام عليكم   من واقع تجربة أقول ان الفترة الأسيوية  ليست الوقت    المناسب للعمل بالفوركس .   وأقترح الأنتباه الشديد لمن دخل في أي صفقة ...    وللمعلومية فإن السوق الأوروبي سوف يكون    مغلق تقريبا  و الأمريكي كذلك ...    لهذه الأسباب انا لست مع من يفتح صفقات الآن            وفقكم الله

----------


## khaled_35

إهداء لك ولباقي الأعضاء ترند طويل بإنتظار التقاطع   شو رايك يا ابو مالك :51 51:

----------


## khaled_35

وهذي هل تعتبر فرصة على euo cad

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006: 
السلام عليكم 
بدايه الاسبوع 
نتمني من العلي القدير ان يوفقنا جميعا في هذا الاسبوع 
اليوم السوق في حاله تذبذب واضح واستراتيجيه اترند المكسور لا تنفع في هذه الحاله 
لذلك ننتظر الي الغد ان شاء الله ونرصد اي فرصه امنه ليجعل الله لنا فيها خيرا كثيرا باذنه تعالي  فريق الترند المكسور  السلام عليكم

----------


## khaled_35

أخي الفاضل أبو مالك :017:   
كيف نعرف ان السوق في حالة تذبذب ؟ .... :016:  مع ان فيه حركه في بعض الازواج ؟؟.. 
مع التحية و :A015:     :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> أخي الفاضل أبو مالك  
> كيف نعرف ان السوق في حالة تذبذب ؟ .... مع ان فيه حركه في بعض الازواج ؟؟.. 
> مع التحية و

 هلا اخي 
يكفي ان نعرف ان السوق الاوروبي الذي يهمنا يكون مغلق اليوم تقريبا  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaled_35

تسلم يا أبو مالك ومنكم نستفيد .. :006:    
تصدق توني دريت انه مغلق من وين تعرف هالاخبار ؟؟  ولك   :A110:

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

ثلاث فرص زي الفل راحت علينا بسبب النوم .
باوند دولار / يورو دولار / دولار ين .

----------


## aelmasry

> ثلاث فرص زي الفل راحت علينا بسبب النوم .
> باوند دولار / يورو دولار / دولار ين .

  :A006:    :A015:   فعلا اخى عبدالرؤوف فرص من ذهب فرصة الباوند محققة الى الان اكثر من 130 نقطة  مبروك لمن دخل

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006: 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخوني هذه فرصه علي الترند المكسور 
نسال الله العلي القدير ان يحقق بها هدفنا 
الزوج استرالي/كندي
نوع الدخول  لونغ
نقطه الدخول 8400
الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه 
ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف 
اخواني لن اتابع الفرصه بسبب الدراسه 
فارجو من احد الاخوه متابعتها والتنبيه لاي امر 
والسلام عليكم   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## nedal

:A006:   :A015: 
هل ننتظر الشمعه القادمه على الاسترالي / نيوزلاندي للدخول 
ارفق الشارت

----------


## khaled_35

أخي Nedal
بجاوبك كون الأخوه غير موجودين بس تراني بعد مثلك اتعلم قد أخطئ وقد أصيب 
شكل الترند المرسوم لديك يعتمد على شمعتين 
فكما قال لي أبو مالك جزاه الله خير ان الشمعات يجب أن تكون متباعدة والشمعات المتقاربة نعتبرها وكأنها شمعه واحدة . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## exceel

هل هذه فرصة على الاسترالي الكندي ارجو الافادة حيث هناك ترند مستند على ثلاث شمعات+ المؤشر تحت المائة باقي الكسر

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخي ، إن خط الترند المرسوم منفرج كثيراً والأفضل أن يكون بزاوية مائلة أكثر يعني 45 درجة أو أكثر .
نرجو من الخبراء التصحيح لنا .

----------


## abufahad

نعم اخي اكسل وقد دخلت شورت بسعر0.8380
 وان شاء الله نحقق الهدف 40 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## exceel

اخي ابو فهد ترى انا استشير والى الحين لم ادخل في العملية لاني انتظر الكسر اولا واكتمال التقاطع والدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة التالية في حال اكتمال 3 الشروط " وهناك ملاحظة للاخ عبدالرؤوف اذ يقول بان التند زاوية منفرجة كثيرا" ننتظر راي الخبراء

----------


## محمد00000

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> اخوني هذه فرصه علي الترند المكسور 
> نسال الله العلي القدير ان يحقق بها هدفنا 
> الزوج استرالي/كندي
> نوع الدخول لونغ
> نقطه الدخول 8400
> الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه 
> ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف 
> اخواني لن اتابع الفرصه بسبب الدراسه 
> ...

 يا اخوان ايش حصل في  فرصة حببنا الغالي ابو مالك انا دخت على 8400 لكن ضرب الاستوب

----------


## أبوالعزم

> يا اخوان ايش حصل في فرصة حببنا الغالي ابو مالك انا دخت على 8400 لكن ضرب الاستوب

  :Regular Smile:  ولا شيء عادي فرصه كانت نموذجيه ومثاليه في الكسر والتقاطع والارتكاز ولكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل كان دخول مثالي لكن هذي واحده من الفرص :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaled_35

أخي أبو مالك 
تحية مليئة بالحب والتقدير . نعذر لك عدم تواجدك الدائم معنا لأسباب الإختبارات أسأل الله أن يسهلها عليك ونشوفك لابس الطربوش الأسود ( طربوش التخريج )  :Regular Smile:  
بس. نريد عزيمة لفريق الترند المكسور. وعزيمة دسمه . (غوزي)  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوعزالدين

شباب شوفوا الاسترالي دولار

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شباب شوفوا الاسترالي دولار

 
هل هي فرصة للـ  AUD/USD  بعد شمعة التقاطع ؟

----------


## ابوعزالدين

شباب
اليورو فرنك
لونق شوفوه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> اخوني هذه فرصه علي الترند المكسور 
> نسال الله العلي القدير ان يحقق بها هدفنا 
> الزوج استرالي/كندي
> نوع الدخول لونغ
> نقطه الدخول 8400
> الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه 
> ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف 
> اخواني لن اتابع الفرصه بسبب الدراسه 
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
اخواني الفرسان اعتذر عن عدم متابعه هذه الفرصه  لاسباب تعرفونها 
هذه الفرصه اخوتي كانت فرصه مزيفه كما تحصل في كل الاستراتيجيات وسنخضعها ان شاء الله للتشريح والنقاش لنعرف ما سبب عدم تحقق الهدف
هنا ايها الفرسان البعض خرج ب 40 نقطه خساره  وهذا خطأ
اذ اننا نوهنا منذ البدايه نقلا عن الاخ الغالي ليكويد اننا نخرج من الفرصه بحال عكس التقاطع او المونتيم او كسر الترند عكسيا او وجود خبر قوي مؤثر 
لذلك ايها الاخوه من تابع الفرصه  عن علم ودرايه يكون قد خرج منها  ما بين 10 الي 15 نقطه خساره فقط   وهذا هو الفارس الحقيقي  لقد سالنا الله عز وجل ان يرزقنا يوما ويمنعنا يوما  فان رزقنا حمدناه وشكراه علي فضله وان منعنا دعوناه وتضرعنا اليه ليعطينا من فضله   فنحمده علي الاجابه انه سميع المجيب  اخوكم ابو مالك 
السلام عليكم

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:      :A015:     تحت المجهر   USD/JPY  بانتظار اكتمال الشروط لونج   NZD/USD  بانتظار تقاطع المتوسطات فقط ( شورت )  هاتين الفرصتين الاقرب للصواب من وجهه نظري غير ذلك  تعتبر فرص غير نموذجيه   تحياتي     :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006: 
السلام عليكم 
هذه فرصه علي الترند المكسور 
نسال الله ان يحقق بها هدفنا 
الزوج استرالي /دولار 
نوع الدخول شورت 
سعر الدخول 7600
الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه باذن الله 
هذا علمنا واجتهادنا والله الموفق وعليه الاتكال  فريق الترند المكسور 
السلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> تحت المجهر   USD/JPY بانتظار اكتمال الشروط لونج   NZD/USD بانتظار تقاطع المتوسطات فقط ( شورت )  هاتين الفرصتين الاقرب للصواب من وجهه نظري غير ذلك  تعتبر فرص غير نموذجيه   تحياتي

 اخي حكيم 
ما اعرفك الا حكيم والله  :Regular Smile: 
الين   بالذات لا نعمل عليه   لاسباب ذكرت سابقا  :Regular Smile: 
وراجع حساباتك في ال النيوزيلاندي  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Good:

----------


## exceel

اعتقد ان الفرصة التي ذكرت على Usd/jpy  غير مكتملة الشروط بسبب ان المؤشر كان على خط المائة وايضا لم يتم التقاطع، وكذلك الفرصة التي كانت على النيوزلندي لم تكن مكتملة الشروط لنفس الاسباب السابقة، اعتقد ان الفرصة التي كانت على  Gbp/chf مكتملة الشروط ولكن احد الخبراء نصحني بالابتعاد عنه وذلك بسبب الاسبيرد عالي

----------


## exceel

> اخي حكيم 
> ما اعرفك الا حكيم والله 
> الين بالذات لا نعمل عليه لاسباب ذكرت سابقا 
> وراجع حساباتك في ال النيوزيلاندي

 شكرا لك ابو مالك على مساعدتك، لو تفضلت ممكن تعيد الاسباب التي تجعلنا لا نتعامل يالين والنيولندي اشكرك من كل قلبي

----------


## exceel

> تحت المجهر   USD/JPY بانتظار اكتمال الشروط لونج   NZD/USD بانتظار تقاطع المتوسطات فقط ( شورت )  هاتين الفرصتين الاقرب للصواب من وجهه نظري غير ذلك  تعتبر فرص غير نموذجيه   تحياتي

 اعتقد هذا هو الترند لهذا الزوج USD/JPY   من اعلى القمم، ارجو التصويب الاستاذ ابو مالك

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:        حياك الله اخي ابو مالك     انا شايف ان حساباتي في النيوزلاندي مظبوطه   لو انتا شايف حاجه غلط قولي عشان انا استعد ادخل شورت عليه  بعد المشاركه مباشره   بالنسبه للين انا اشتغل عليه وكثير من الاخوان بستوب 50 نقطه بدل 40   وباهداف تتعدي احيانا 100 نقطه والامور ماشيه تمام الحمد الله     بالنسبه للاسترالي كان التقاطع حاصل من بدري وبعض الاخوان حاولوا يرسموا الترند بالعافيه     بس اعتقد الان نموذجي والي لحق دخل حيتحقق هدفه ان شاء الله     تحياتي      :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> هذه فرصه علي الترند المكسور 
> نسال الله ان يحقق بها هدفنا 
> الزوج استرالي /دولار 
> نوع الدخول شورت 
> سعر الدخول 7600
> الهدف والستوب 40 نقطه باذن الله 
> هذا علمنا واجتهادنا والله الموفق وعليه الاتكال  فريق الترند المكسور 
> السلام عليكم

 الحمد لله رب العالمين 
مجيب الدعاء مقسم الارزاق 
بفضل الله تعالي تحقق هدفنا بعد اقل من نصف ساعه
وخرجنا من الصفقه ب 40 +
الف الف مبروك للفرسان الذين دخلو معنا
ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا في صفقاتنا القادمه 
انه مجيب الدعاء

----------


## exceel

هل ممكن الدخول على النيوزلندي دولار شورت مع افتتاح الشمعة القادمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> هل ممكن الدخول على النيوزلندي دولار شورت مع افتتاح الشمعة القادمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الشروط محققه في النيوزلاندي اخي من وجهه نظري القاصره  
دخلت علي 0.6370  والهدف 40 نقطه  
بس اذا تريد الدخول استاذن ابو مالك اولا  :EEK!:     :A012:     الف الف مبروك اخي ابو مالك   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الشروط محققه في النيوزلاندي اخي من وجهه نظري القاصره  
> دخلت علي 0.6370 والهدف 40 نقطه  
> بس اذا تريد الدخول استاذن ابو مالك اولا        الف الف مبروك اخي ابو مالك

 الله ايبارك فيك اخي العزيز 
من اسبوعين وانا تقريبا متابع هنا وعملنا ست صفقات جابت اهدافها ووحده خسرت بس  وهذه اول مره واحد ايقللي مبروك من قلبو  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
مع احترامي لكل الاخوه الفرسان  :Good:

----------


## exceel

انا منذ اسبوع دخلت ايضا في ثلاث صفقات والثلاث خسرانين ما حد قال الى ..................... الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم جميعا

----------


## abo zakria

> الله ايبارك فيك اخي العزيز 
> من اسبوعين وانا تقريبا متابع هنا وعملنا ست صفقات جابت اهدافها ووحده خسرت بس وهذه اول مره واحد ايقللي مبروك من قلبو 
> مع احترامي لكل الاخوه الفرسان

  :A015:   
حقك علينا اخي ابو مالك    
الف مليون مبروك
يعلم الله قدرك عندي
والله حبيتك لله

----------


## أبوالعزم

كنت احاول ادخل المنتدى من قبل ساعتين بس يبدوا انه فيه مشكله
لكن الحمدالله تحقق الهدف الف الف الف مبروك وراحت علي النيزولاندي :Regular Smile:   بس يكفي صفقات الاسبوع الي فات والجاي اكثر والله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## أبوالعزم

وش رايكم يااحباب الترند المكسور

----------


## klyk

:A006:      :A015:    
قبل مدة كان تفضل الأخ الحمد و قال أنه فهم ليه خبراء الطريقة ما عادو يتابعوها ، و أ،ا سألته لماذا
تصدقون أني ما قرأت جوابه إلا اليوم بالصدفة ؟.....على العموم أتقدم بالإعتذار و الشكر للأخ الحمد.
أما ما هو مفيد في الطريقة فهي نقاط القوة التي كنت قد وعدت بها الشباب في الغرفة ، و في الحقيقة جهزت جدول منذ مدة 
و أرفقته في موضوع طريقة ديمارك لأنه يتكلم على نقاط القوة لدى ديمارك.
و أنساني الشيطان إرفاقه هنا......و الحمد لله أتذكرته اليوم  
هذه النقاط كلما توفرت في الترند الأقوى منها كان الترند أكثر قوة و ثقة.  :A012:

----------


## klyk

أنا أفضل الدرجة الثالثة و الخامسة و الثامنة لأنها الأقوى
هذا لا يعني أن الثانية ضعيفة ......كل ما ينتمي لمتتالية الفيبوناتشي قوي بالنسبة لي.
أرجو أن تستفيدو من الجدول.

----------


## haithamgolden

:A006:   الف مبروك بصراحة استاذ ورئيس قسم  انا دخلت معاك والحمد الله ديمو طبعا ارجو اضافتى على الماسنجر لتظبيت عملية توصيل الفرص للاعضاء [email protected]

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

إخواني هل هذا الشارت نموذجي للدولار ين ، أم لا ؟

----------


## gameover

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي ابو مالك معك اخوك ابو تراب كيفك كيف الصحة اليوم رجعت على النت بعد غياب قصري دام شهران وتفاجئت باغلاق غرفة الترند المكسور ممكن نعرف ايش السبب 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

يا جايم أوفر يا أبو تراب أنا أبو رامي ، شو ما عرفتني ؟

----------


## khaled_35

> قبل مدة كان تفضل الأخ الحمد و قال أنه فهم ليه خبراء الطريقة ما عادو يتابعوها ، و أ،ا سألته لماذا
> تصدقون أني ما قرأت جوابه إلا اليوم بالصدفة ؟.....على العموم أتقدم بالإعتذار و الشكر للأخ الحمد.
> أما ما هو مفيد في الطريقة فهي نقاط القوة التي كنت قد وعدت بها الشباب في الغرفة ، و في الحقيقة جهزت جدول منذ مدة 
> و أرفقته في موضوع طريقة ديمارك لأنه يتكلم على نقاط القوة لدى ديمارك.
> و أنساني الشيطان إرفاقه هنا......و الحمد لله أتذكرته اليوم  
> هذه النقاط كلما توفرت في الترند الأقوى منها كان الترند أكثر قوة و ثقة.

 أخي العزيز klyk 
هل تقصد بهذا الجدول عدد الشمعات المعتمدة على القمة أو القاع المرسوم عليها الترند..؟ 
وأشكرك على هذا الإهتمام وإرفاق هذا الجدول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزيت عنه خيراً. 
مع تحياتي .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي ابو مالك معك اخوك ابو تراب كيفك كيف الصحة اليوم رجعت على النت بعد غياب قصري دام شهران وتفاجئت باغلاق غرفة الترند المكسور ممكن نعرف ايش السبب 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 هلا والله والف هلا بالغالي 
والله من دقيقه بس كنت ببالي وفجأه فتحت الاستراتيجيه لقيت مشاركتك
والله اشتقتلك ولكل الشباب  وينكم يا عمي ما عم بتبينو  
ان شاء ماشي الحال  :Regular Smile: 
انا قطعتكم هديك المره بسبب الدراسه والله  بس صدقني ما غبتو عن بالي 
اما الغرفه ليش سكرت صدقني ما بعرف علمي علمك  بس الاخوه قالولنا فيكم تفتحوها وتباشرو العمل  وكتبنا مشاركه قلنا بدنا حد يتكفل بادارتها بس لسه ما حد قدم طلب  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
انا موجود معاكم اخي ها الاسبوع واللي بعد وبعدين ما بعرف كيف بيصير لوقتي لشهر كامل  :Regular Smile: 
الله يوفق الجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## gameover

هلا وغلا مليون سلام اخي ابو مالك صدقني لولا الظروف ما في شي بيجعلني انقطع عن اخوتي وما في شك اخي ابو مالك اننا ببالك ان شاء الله ما بتنعاد القطعة صدقني للان الساعة 12:20 منتظر ردك صديقيقال ابو مالك رد عليك فتحت الموقع لك وحشة يا صديقي بتمنى تكون دراستك على خير ما يرام الحمد لله كل امورنا على خير

----------


## ابوعزالدين

شباب لمن يهمه الامر 
شوفوا النيوزلندي دولار على الديلي

----------


## aelmasry

> شباب لمن يهمه الامر 
> شوفوا النيوزلندي دولار على الديلي

   :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريم تذكر اننا الان فى الفترة الاسيوية التى لايفضل التعامل فيها بهذه الاستراتيجية وايضا لاحظ ان الاستراتيجية تطبق على فريم الساعة وهذا من شروط الاستراتيجية ويمكن ان تستخدم على فيم الاربع ساعات ولكن تخضع لمتابعة وشروط معينة كما قال استاذ ابومالك وارجو من الاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ  وفقك الله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخى الكريم تذكر اننا الان فى الفترة الاسيوية التى لايفضل التعامل فيها بهذه الاستراتيجية وايضا لاحظ ان الاستراتيجية تطبق على فريم الساعة وهذا من شروط الاستراتيجية ويمكن ان تستخدم على فيم الاربع ساعات ولكن تخضع لمتابعة وشروط معينة كما قال استاذ ابومالك  وارجو من الاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ  وفقك الله

 كلامك لا يعلي عليه اخي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006: 
اخواني الاعزاء
 يتنزل ربنا كل ليلة الي السماء الدنيا نزولا يليق بجلاله , فيقول من يدعوني فأستجب له , من يسألني فأعطيه , من يستغفرني فأغفر له   
وانا اقول لكم قصه فصيره مختصره:
لما مات العبد الصالح الجنيد ابن عبد الله رأوه الناس في المنام فقالو له :يا جنيد ما فعل الله بك , فقال :لقد ذهبت تلك العلوم وتلاشت تلك الفنون وطارت تلك الاشعار ومانفعني الا ركيعات كنت اقومهن في الاسحار 
هذا حال احد علماء الامه الصالحين 
فما حالك انت 
ارجو ان لا تضيعو هذه اللحظات الغاليه الثمينه  
فارجو ان لا تضيعو هذه اللحظات الغاليع الثمينه 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## khaled_35

> اخواني الاعزاء
> يتنزل ربنا كل ليلة الي السماء الدنيا نزولا يليق بجلاله , فيقول من يدعوني فأستجب له , من يسألني فأعطيه , من يستغفرني فأغفر له   
> وانا اقول لكم قصه فصيره مختصره:
> لما مات العبد الصالح الجنيد ابن عبد الله رأوه الناس في المنام فقالو له :يا جنيد ما فعل الله بك , فقال :لقد ذهبت تلك العلوم وتلاشت تلك الفنون وطارت تلك الاشعار ومانفعني الا ركيعات كنت اقومهن في الاسحار 
> هذا حال احد علماء الامه الصالحين 
> فما حالك انت 
> ارجو ان لا تضيعو هذه اللحظات الغاليه الثمينه  
> فارجو ان لا تضيعو هذه اللحظات الغاليع الثمينه 
> والسلام عليكم

 جزاك الله خير الجزاء , على هذا النصح العذب الجميل  :Good:   .   :A012:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> تحت المجهر   USD/JPY بانتظار اكتمال الشروط لونج   NZD/USD بانتظار تقاطع المتوسطات فقط ( شورت )

     الدولار ين محقق اكثر من 80 نقطه الي الان  والنيوزلاندي حقق اكثر من 50 نقطه بفضل الله  ارجوا ان يكون هناك من استفاد من هاتين الفرصتين   ولا تنسوا الدعاء لاخونا لكويد بظهر الغيب    تحياتي     :A012:

----------


## Emirates

> الدولار ين محقق اكثر من 80 نقطه الي الان  والنيوزلاندي حقق اكثر من 50 نقطه بفضل الله  ارجوا ان يكون هناك من استفاد من هاتين الفرصتين   ولا تنسوا الدعاء لاخونا لكويد بظهر الغيب    تحياتي      
> [/center]

  :A015:  ألف مبروك لكل من دخل واستفاد   وجزى الله تعالى خيرا من أشار الى هذه الفرصة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الدولار ين محقق اكثر من 80 نقطه الي الان  والنيوزلاندي حقق اكثر من 50 نقطه بفضل الله  ارجوا ان يكون هناك من استفاد من هاتين الفرصتين   ولا تنسوا الدعاء لاخونا لكويد بظهر الغيب    تحياتي      
> [/center]

 الف الف مبروك اخي 
والله انك تستاهل كل خير 
مبروك للفرسان اللي دخلو 
يا كده الشغل يا بلاش  :Regular Smile:  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> الف الف مبروك اخي 
> والله انك تستاهل كل خير 
> مبروك للفرسان اللي دخلو 
> يا كده الشغل يا بلاش

     

> ألف مبروك لكل من دخل واستفاد     وجزى الله تعالى خيرا من أشار الى هذه الفرصة

     الله يبارك فيكم يا اخوان والي مزيد من الارباح لنا جميعا   باذن الواحد الاحد  تحياتي  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:      :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   فرصة لونج على الباوند ين اكتملت الشروط واعتقد ان الترند قوى ولا يبقى الا ان يتم تاكيد تقاطع الموفينج بشمعة اخرى لكى يتم الدخول وكذلك ارجو الانتباه لاتجاه مؤشر المونتيم  وجارى المتابعة ان شاء الله ارجو من الاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:   :A015:  اخوانى هل تعتبر هذه فرصة على اليورو / دولار مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انها على فريم الاربع ساعات وليس الساعة واعتقد ان الشروط متحققة ارجو التعليق للاستفادة اذا كانت فعلا فرصة؟وهل يكون الهدف والاستوب ايضا 40 نقطة على هذا الفريم؟؟

----------


## klyk

> أخي العزيز klyk 
> هل تقصد بهذا الجدول عدد الشمعات المعتمدة على القمة أو القاع المرسوم عليها الترند..؟ 
> وأشكرك على هذا الإهتمام وإرفاق هذا الجدول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزيت عنه خيراً. 
> مع تحياتي .

 نعم بالضبط ، القمة و القاع تكون هاي أو لاو له الشروط المرفقة في الجدول حيث يكون الأعلى من الي قبله و الي بعده.
أرجو أن تستفيدو منه.

----------


## klyk

بالنسبة للأخ الي ذكر أن شارت الساعة من شروط الطريقة فهو غلطان 
الأفضل هو شارت الساعة ، و لا يمنع شارتات أخرى حتى الوكلي لإذا توفرت الفرصة لا يمنع إستعماله.
و بالنسبة للين فالأخ ليكويد يتجنب هذا الزوج لأنه من أعداء الطريقة و إذا صادف و جاب فرص فهذا فقط حظ حالفك لأن الين لا يحترم الأهداف في الترند المكسور كما باقي العملات.
في الترند المكسور الدخول بتوفر كل الشروط 
و الأهم بالنسبة لي هو الترند حيث يجب أن يلامس 3 شمعات على الأقل ، و عن خبرة ليست بالكبيرة أهتم  بأن يكون هناك نقطتين على الأقل تصنف من الجدول المرفق من الدرجة 5 أو 8 ، لأقول ان الدخول أمن.
أرجو أن يستفيد الجميع .

----------


## smsaad

aelmasry :A006:     :A015:   فرصة لونج على الباوند ين اكتملت الشروط واعتقد ان الترند قوى ولا يبقى الا ان يتم تاكيد تقاطع الموفينج بشمعة اخرى لكى يتم الدخول وكذلك ارجو الانتباه لاتجاه مؤشر المونتيم  وجارى المتابعة ان شاء الله ارجو من الاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ     
اخي الكريم لدي سؤال هل اعدادات الموفنج افرنج فترة30 الازاحة 0  
هل هي صحيحة ارجو افادتي 000الله يوفقك

----------


## klyk

> اخوانى هل تعتبر هذه فرصة على اليورو / دولار مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انها على فريم الاربع ساعات وليس الساعة واعتقد ان الشروط متحققة ارجو التعليق للاستفادة اذا كانت فعلا فرصة؟   وهل يكون الهدف والاستوب ايضا 40 نقطة على هذا الفريم؟؟

 أخي العزيز ، هذه فرصة جيدة ، الأهداف في هذا الفريم تكون 80إلى 120 نقطة لكن تأكد من الكسر الحقيقي لترند 
و خصوصا أنك عكس التيار ، يجب أن تغلق الشمعة تحت الترند ، و تأكد من أن الشمعة التي تسبق الكسر لها إغلاق أعلى من سابقتها .......هذه طريقة شخصية قد تنفعك.
و شكرا للمتابعة.  :A012:

----------


## abufahad

اخي المصري وفقك الله
  اعتقد اكتملت الشروط من تكوين الشمعة الثانية وقد دخلت لونق وكل شي تمام حتى الان محقق 7 نقاط 
   لنتابع الزوج ..

----------


## aelmasry

> اخي الكريم لدي سؤال هل اعدادات الموفنج افرنج فترة30 الازاحة 0  
> هل هي صحيحة ارجو افادتي 000الله يوفقك

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريم فعلا اعدادات الموفينج 30 عندى مظبطة وهى Period = 30 MA Method = Exponential Apply to =Close

----------


## aelmasry

> اخي المصري وفقك الله
> اعتقد اكتملت الشروط من تكوين الشمعة الثانية وقد دخلت لونق وكل شي تمام حتى الان محقق 7 نقاط 
> لنتابع الزوج ..

  :A006:    :A015:   الرد موجود فى الصورة المرفقة اخى ومنتظر تعليق الاخوة الخبراء :Regular Smile:

----------


## aelmasry

> أخي العزيز ، هذه فرصة جيدة ، الأهداف في هذا الفريم تكون 80إلى 120 نقطة لكن تأكد من الكسر الحقيقي لترند 
> و خصوصا أنك عكس التيار ، يجب أن تغلق الشمعة تحت الترند ، و تأكد من أن الشمعة التي تسبق الكسر لها إغلاق أعلى من سابقتها .......هذه طريقة شخصية قد تنفعك.
> و شكرا للمتابعة.

  :A006:    :A015:   جزاك الله خيرا استاذى KlyK على الرد وارجو منك اخى ان توضح لى هذه النقطة (ان سمح الوقت لك)  لكى استطيع فهمها جيدا اخى (وهل قصدك بها حجم التداول فى كل شمعة ام ان قصدك هو سعر الاغلاق؟)

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اخوانى الكرام هل تعتبر هذ فرصة شورت على اليورو / باوند اعتقد ان الشروط متحققة ولا يبقى الا تاكيد التقاطع مع الشمعة الثانية (التى يجب ان تغلق تحت الرند) ارجو التصحيح  ان كنت على خطأ

----------


## aelmasry

> فرصة لونج على الباوند ين اكتملت الشروط واعتقد ان الترند قوى ولا يبقى الا ان يتم تاكيد تقاطع الموفينج بشمعة اخرى لكى يتم الدخول وكذلك ارجو الانتباه لاتجاه مؤشر المونتيم  وجارى المتابعة ان شاء الله ارجو من الاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ

 تحققت الشروط  وتم الدخول عند 210.55 بهدف واستوب 40 نقطة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## klyk

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذى KlyK على الرد وارجو منك اخى ان توضح لى هذه النقطة (ان سمح الوقت لك) لكى استطيع فهمها جيدا اخى (وهل قصدك بها حجم التداول فى كل شمعة ام ان قصدك هو سعر الاغلاق؟)

 المقصود هنا أن تلاحظ الشمعة التي تسبق كسر الترند ، يعني الشمعة الي قبل الي كسرت الترند ، و تشوف ما إذا تحققت فيها شروط كسر الترند لدى ديمارك
حيث أننا نستعمل نقاط ديمارك في الترند و الشروط لدى ديمارك هي 
1-أن يكون إغلاق الشمعة التي تسبق شمعة الكسر أعلى من الإغلاق الذي قبلها 
2-المسافة بين الهاي و الكلوز في الترند الصاعد ، إذا طرحناها من إغلاق الشمعة التي تسبق الكسر نجد النتيجة تحت الترند، و كذلك يقطع السعر أكثر من هذه المسافة بعد الترند 
3- أن يفتح السعر تحت الترندو يعني يعمل  غاب   و هذه بعيدة في الفوريكس 
و أهم الشروط بالنسبة لديمارك هو الأول ، وعن تجربة شخصية في الفريمات الكبيرة 
ساعدني هذا الشرط كثيرا في تجنب الكسر الوهمي .
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الغموض  :A012:

----------


## exceel

الاخوة الخبراء هذه احدى الحالات على الرغم من  توافر الشروط الى انه ضرب استوب  " هل بالامكان الافادة" مستند على اكثر من شمعة التقاطع تم المؤشر الى اعلي زاوية الترند تقؤيبا 45

----------


## exceel

> الاخوة الخبراء هذه احدى الحالات على الرغم من توافر الشروط الى انه ضرب استوب " هل بالامكان الافادة" مستند على اكثر من شمعة التقاطع تم المؤشر الى اعلي زاوية الترند تقؤيبا 45

  
اعتذر للاخوة لم يضرب الاستوب والحالة صحيحة 100%

----------


## w7sh

:A015:   ياشباب هل يوجد ملف مختصر يشرح هذه الاستراتيجيه ويلخصها؟؟ ياليت اذا احد عنده مختصر مفيد لهذه الاستراتيجيه لا يبخل علينا فيه

----------


## exceel

> ياشباب هل يوجد ملف مختصر يشرح هذه الاستراتيجيه ويلخصها؟؟ ياليت اذا احد عنده مختصر مفيد لهذه الاستراتيجيه لا يبخل علينا فيه

 اقرء الصفحات الاولى من و 1-3  
او ارجع الى منتدي المركز الخليجي على هذا الرابط معروضة الطريقة بالصور على هذا الرابط http://www.**************/vb/showthr...E3%DF%D3%E6%D1

----------


## exceel

http://www.**************/vb/showthr...E3%DF%D3%E6%D1

----------


## exceel

حاولت اني انسخ الرابط لكن في مشكلة

----------


## w7sh

اخي ياليت تواصلني على المسنجر وتعطيني الرابط [email protected]

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   السلام عليكم  هذه فرصه ايها الاخوه  ندخلها ان شاء الله اذا افتتحت الشمعه فوق الترند  نوع الدخول لونق  سعر الدخول 92.37. او قريب منها  الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه نسال الله العظيم الرزق لنا ولكم  لاتنسو سوره الكهف في هذا اليوم المبارك والسلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الحمد لله 
فتحت الشمعه فوق الترند 
ادعو الله ايها الاخوه ان يحقق اهدافنا وان يبارك لنا فيها

----------


## ابوعزالدين

ابومالك
الآن تحققت شروط الباوند ين
لونق

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

اخي انا اري ان الباوند ين دخل  من مستويا 210.07

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم  هذه فرصه ايها الاخوه  ندخلها ان شاء الله اذا افتتحت الشمعه فوق الترند  نوع الدخول لونق  سعر الدخول 92.37. او قريب منها  الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه نسال الله العظيم الرزق لنا ولكم  لاتنسو سوره الكهف في هذا اليوم المبارك والسلام عليكم

 السلام عليكم 
نخرج من الصفقه بافضل نتيجيه 
اذا خرجنا الان نكون محققين 5 ربح 
الحمد لله علي كل حال

----------


## w7sh

:A015:   مشكووور ياليكويد على الاستراتيجيه  الله يوفقك انشالله انت والشباب جميعهم المستمرين في تطبيق وشرح الاستراتيجيه  بس عندي سؤال هنا ياليت احد يفيدنا  في الشارت المرفق تم كسر الترند النازل وتحقق جميع الشروط  ولكن السعر ارتد وعاد تحت الترند فهل في حالة الرتداد هذه نقفل الصفقه قبل ضرب الاستوب؟ ام نستمر مع الصفقه؟[img]http://www.*********/l22l-up-4/42e7f6dcf6.jpg[/img]

----------


## w7sh

[img]http://www.*********/l22l-up-4/e9bb69e095.jpg[/img]

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم  هذه فرصه ايها الاخوه  ندخلها ان شاء الله اذا افتتحت الشمعه فوق الترند  نوع الدخول لونق  سعر الدخول 92.37. او قريب منها  الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه نسال الله العظيم الرزق لنا ولكم  لاتنسو سوره الكهف في هذا اليوم المبارك والسلام عليكم

 السلام عليكم 
توضيح بشأن هذه الصفقه 
اخواني لم يحصل اي شيئ غير عادي هنا 
كل ما حصل هو وجود اخبار قويه , والقاعده تقول انه وقت الخبر لاينفح التحليل يعني كان المفروض من كل الفرسان انهم ايكونو خرجو قبل الاخبار بنصف ساعه 
انا اعتذر اشد الاعتذار عن عدم متابعه الفرصه 
ولكن خرجنا باقل شيئ 5 نقاط ربح الحمد لله علي كل حال
والسلام عليكم

----------


## khaled_35

> ياشباب هل يوجد ملف مختصر يشرح هذه الاستراتيجيه ويلخصها؟؟ ياليت اذا احد عنده مختصر مفيد لهذه الاستراتيجيه لا يبخل علينا فيه

  
عندي الملف هذا أتمنى يفيدك فيه شرح كامل لهذه الطريقة وهو في أحدى المشاركات هنا بس مادري أي واحدة .

----------


## khaled_35

وهذا مؤشر أخينا ... الغامدي جزاه الله خير يبين تقاطع الموفينج أفريج ويعطي تنبيه (جرس) عند حدوث التقاطع.

----------


## khaled_35

باقي عليك أخي وحش تركيب المؤشر هذا ... ورسم الترند .. والمتابعة مع الأخوان هنا .. والإنضمام الى فريق (( فرسان الترند المكسور )) ... . وصدقني راح (( تسير مسرور ))  :Regular Smile:

----------


## w7sh

> باقي عليك أخي وحش تركيب المؤشر هذا ... ورسم الترند .. والمتابعة مع الأخوان هنا .. والإنضمام الى فريق (( فرسان الترند المكسور )) ... . وصدقني راح (( تسير مسرور ))

 مشكور اخوي خالد 
واكيد بكون مسرور دام اني معكم
بالتوفيق  :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
السلام عليكم 
نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا  هذا الاسبوع 
فرصه حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور 
الزوج باوند /فرنك
نوع الدخول شورت 
سعر الدخول 2720 او قريبا منها 
الستوب والهدف 50 نقطه وليس 40 
الثفقه قد تستمر يومين او ثلاثه لانها علي فريم الاربع ساعات 
نسال الله ان تحقق اهدافنا انه سميع مجيب الدعاء 
والسلام عليكم  فريق الترد المكسور

----------


## nedal

:A006:   :A015: 
هل هذه فرصه على gbp/jpy

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> عندي الملف هذا أتمنى يفيدك فيه شرح كامل لهذه الطريقة وهو في أحدى المشاركات هنا بس مادري أي واحدة .

 شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير  :Regular Smile:   
المؤشر الذي قمت بارفاقه لاحونا الغامدي لم يشتغل عندي فعندما اضعه في المؤشرات واعيد فتح البرنامج الاحظ ان المؤشر يختفي من المجلد ولا اجده في البرنامج اظن ان الاصدار قديم للمؤشر وغير متوافق مع ميتا ترايدر بتحديث الجديد  :75 75:  
لدي سؤال لاخوه متابعين هذه الاستراتيجيه وهو : هل يوجد ازواج معينه يتم التطبيق عليها هذه الاستراتيجيه ؟؟؟؟ 
وفقكم الله جميعا   :A012:

----------


## أحمد سليمان

:A015:  
هل يمكن رسم الترند بهذا الشكل (لاحظو نقاط التي اسند عليها الترند) فلقد رايت شارت مرسوم به الترند كما رسمته في الصوره المرفقه واظن انه شارت لاخونا ليكويد جزاه الله خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aelmasry

> هل يمكن رسم الترند بهذا الشكل (لاحظو نقاط التي اسند عليها الترند) فلقد رايت شارت مرسوم به الترند كما رسمته في الصوره المرفقه واظن انه شارت لاخونا ليكويد جزاه الله خير

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريم اعتقد انا رسمك للترند هايل لانه يعتمد على الشمعات المطلوبة ويبدو الكسر واضح ولكن لى سؤال لك  ما هى الاعدادات للموفينج لديك بالضبط؟؟ اريد ان اتأكد من شئ و ارد عليك

----------


## أحمد سليمان

> اخى الكريم اعتقد انا رسمك للترند هايل لانه يعتمد على الشمعات المطلوبة ويبدو الكسر واضح ولكن لى سؤال لك   ما هى الاعدادات للموفينج لديك بالضبط؟؟ اريد ان اتأكد من شئ و ارد عليك

 وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم
شكرا على الرد بالنسبه لاعدادات الموفينج وضعتها كما في الاستراتيجيه 
موفينج اكسبونينشيال 30 باللون الاحمر (كلوز)
موفينج اكسبونينشيال 9 باللون الازرق (كلوز)  :75 75:

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

إخواني فرصة على الترند المكسور ، أرجو التصحيح من الأخوةالمشرفين أخينا أبو مالك .فرصة شورت على الاسترالي دولار .
الدخول من سعر 0.7505 لأنو فيه شمعة ليموزين .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم 
> نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا هذا الاسبوع 
> فرصه حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور 
> الزوج باوند /فرنك
> نوع الدخول شورت 
> سعر الدخول 2720 او قريبا منها 
> الستوب والهدف 50 نقطه وليس 40 
> الثفقه قد تستمر يومين او ثلاثه لانها علي فريم الاربع ساعات 
> نسال الله ان تحقق اهدافنا انه سميع مجيب الدعاء 
> والسلام عليكم  فريق الترد المكسور

 الحمد لله رب العالمين لقد تحقق الهدف كاملا وحبتين زياده انه سبحانه مجيب الدعاء خرجنا ب 50 نقطه ربح من حيث لا نعلم ولا نحتسب الف مبروك لكم ايها الفرسان

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

مبروك أخ أبو مالك ، بس ممكن تعلق على شارت الاسترالي دولار في الأعلى .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> مبروك أخ أبو مالك ، بس ممكن تعلق على شارت الاسترالي دولار في الأعلى .

 اهلا اخي الله ايبارك فيك 
شوف اخي اولا الترند لم ستند علي ثلاث قيعان متباعده  
ثانيا وين المومنتيم يا غالي 
ثالثا ارجو عدم تكبير الشارت بهذه الطريقه  :Regular Smile: 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك 
والسلام عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

نسيت اقلك ان الشمعه الطويله لا يعتد بها ككسر   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   فرصه حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور  الزوج المجنون  نوع الدخول شورت  نقطه الدخول 210 الستوب والهدف 50 نقطه اخذنا بالحسبان السبريد  نسال الله ان يوفقنا  نرجو التعامل بحذر في هذه الصفقه لان هذا الزوج عليه بعض التحفظات من قبل الاخوه  ادعو الله ان يوفقنا للهدف  والسلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> فرصه حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور  الزوج المجنون  نوع الدخول شورت  نقطه الدخول 210 الستوب والهدف 50 نقطه اخذنا بالحسبان السبريد  نسال الله ان يوفقنا  نرجو التعامل بحذر في هذه الصفقه لان هذا الزوج عليه بعض التحفظات من قبل الاخوه  ادعو الله ان يوفقنا للهدف  والسلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

 بفضل من العلي القدير مجيب الدعاء الرزاق الكريم  تحقق هدفنا  فالف الف مبروووك للذين دخلو معنا  والحمد لله رب العالمين  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## gameover

اخواني السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو مالك اخوني الاعزاء ارى فرصتين على اليورو دولار والباوند دولار علينا انتظار فتح الشمعة تحت الترند الله اعلم ان اصبت فمن الله ان اخطئت من نفسي  
ارجو التصحيح ان كنت على خطئ ولكم جزيل الشكر مني

----------


## gennesh

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته هل هذه فرصة على الكندي ؟ و هل الدخول مع بداية الشمعة الجديدة و شكرا

----------


## gameover

كيف يمكنني ان ارفق الشارت ارجو المساعدة

----------


## aelmasry

> كيف يمكنني ان ارفق الشارت ارجو المساعدة

  :A006:    :A015:   تفضل اخى هذا الرابط موضوع للاستاذ بحرين https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=9841

----------


## gameover

شكرا لك اخي العزيز

----------


## gameover

فرصة شورت على اليورو بيع من 1.2911 بهدف 40 نقطة ووقف 40 نقطة على الترند المكسور

----------


## gennesh

لكن حتى الآن لم يحدث التقاطع 

> فرصة شورت على اليورو بيع من 1.2911 بهدف 40 نقطة ووقف 40 نقطة على الترند المكسور

----------


## aelmasry

> فرصة شورت على اليورو بيع من 1.2911 بهدف 40 نقطة ووقف 40 نقطة على الترند المكسور

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريم ممكن ان تقوم بارفاق الشارت لكى نستطيع التحليل مع بعض وكذلك المناقشة فيما بيننا لان الشارت عندى لا يوجد به فرصة للترند المكسور

----------


## gennesh

فرصة رائعة باذن الله على الين  و ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة ارجو التصحيح ؟ و شكرا

----------


## gameover

اخي العزيز اسف والله ما بعرف ارفق الشارت اعذرني ولكن عندي حدث التقاطع

----------


## aelmasry

> اخي العزيز اسف والله ما بعرف ارفق الشارت اعذرني ولكن عندي حدث التقاطع

 اخى الكريم جرب هذا الرابط     

> تفضل اخى هذا الرابط   موضوع للاستاذ بحرين https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=9841

  :A012:

----------


## gameover

اخي العزيز هذه الصور للشارت اسف على تاخري 
ارجو من الاخوة التصحيح لي ان كنت مخطئ

----------


## aboaly

> فرصة رائعة باذن الله على الين  و ننتظر افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة ارجو التصحيح ؟ و شكرا

 ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء التعليق

----------


## aelmasry

> ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء التعليق

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريمتوجد مشاركة للاستاذ ابومالك نصح فيها بالاتى 1 - عدم التعامل بالاستراتيجية فى الفترة الاسيوية. التى نحن بها الان 2 - الابتعاد عن زوج الدولار / ين   هذا ما قراءته له وهو اكيد اعلم منى   :A012:

----------


## gennesh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abo zakria

> فرصة شورت على اليورو بيع من 1.2911 بهدف 40 نقطة ووقف 40 نقطة على الترند المكسور

  :A015:  
عزيزي جيم اوفر
الاعدادات الخاصة بالموفينج في الشارت المرفق من قبلك خطأ
فاعدادت الموفينج المفروض ان تكون علي الاكسبونتيال وليس علي السيمبل  :A012:

----------


## abo zakria

:A006:    تحقق للشروط علي اليورو شورت 1.2898 الستوب والهدف 40 نقطة نسأل الله التوفيق  :A012:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
صباحكم مبارك ان شاء الله 
اخواننا الفرسان 
االيوم مليئ بالاخبار خاصه علي اليورو 
فنرجو اخد الحذر في حاله الدخول   :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## gameover

اخ ابو زكريا ممنون عينك انا كنت حاسس في شيئ خطئ ولكن الحمد لله علمنا الان  
اخي ابو مالك الف تحية وسلام

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

جايم أوفر ، وينك يا زلمي ؟
صبحك الله بالخير .
طمني عن أحوالك ؟
سلامي لك وتحياتي لكل فريق الترند المكسور خصوصاً أخونا أبو مالك .
الله يعطيكم العافية جميعاً .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
السلام عليكم 
كما نعلم ايها الاخوان ان استراتيجيه الترند المكسور ليست استراتيجيه عمياء 
بل هي كالكائن الحي الذي يحتاج الي رعايه دائمه
ولكي نكون نحن علي مستوي جيد في استخدامها فيجب علينا ان نتعلم من اخطائنا حتي نتفادي الوقوع فيها مرة اخري 
هذه فرصه رصدنها ولم ندخلها لسبب معين فارجو ان نحلل الشارت المرفق لنعرفه    ملاحظه:هناك مفاجأه كبيره جدا جدا لمستخدمي الترند المكسور جاري العمل عليها فنسأل الله ان يتم الموضوع ويكتمل حتي يكون لنا خيرا كثيرا  :Regular Smile:   اترككم مع الشارت واللي يجاوب الو عشرين نقطه  ديمو  :Big Grin:   السلام عليكم

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:  
لو سمحتم يا اخوان ما هي مشكلة الغرفة في البال توك دائما غير موجوده هل تغيرت ؟؟؟   :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

> السلام عليكم 
> كما نعلم ايها الاخوان ان استراتيجيه الترند المكسور ليست استراتيجيه عمياء 
> بل هي كالكائن الحي الذي يحتاج الي رعايه دائمه
> ولكي نكون نحن علي مستوي جيد في استخدامها فيجب علينا ان نتعلم من اخطائنا حتي نتفادي الوقوع فيها مرة اخري 
> هذه فرصه رصدنها ولم ندخلها لسبب معين فارجو ان نحلل الشارت المرفق لنعرفه    ملاحظه:هناك مفاجأه كبيره جدا جدا لمستخدمي الترند المكسور جاري العمل عليها فنسأل الله ان يتم الموضوع ويكتمل حتي يكون لنا خيرا كثيرا   اترككم مع الشارت واللي يجاوب الو عشرين نقطه  ديمو   السلام عليكم

  :A006:     :A015:   حياك الله اخ ابومالكاين الثلاث شمعات؟؟وارى ان التذبذب فى السعر وفى حركة التداول قبل التقاطع كان عالى جدا وتحديدا قبل حدوث التقاطع باربع او خمسة شمعات فمع وجود هذا التذبذب يجب الحذر فى التعاملهذه وجهة نظرىارجو التصحيح منك اخى الكريم

----------


## haithamgolden

الا يوجد فرص اليوم ياابو مالك على انتظر ردك على الماسنجر

----------


## أبوالعزم

ابو مالك الله يعافيك الترند لم يرتكز على ثلاث شموع متباعده 
لكن مارأيك في هذا الشارت

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخواني كلامكم صحيح الي حد ما 
ولكن فيه سبب اخر   :Regular Smile: 
ننتظر

----------


## aboaly

:A006:   
ما ريكم بهذا الشرت هل تعد فرصه

----------


## aelmasry

> اخواني كلامكم صحيح الي حد ما 
> ولكن فيه سبب اخر  
> ننتظر

 هل من الممكن ان يكون عدم تكون زاوية منفرجة بعد التقاطع من احد هذه الاسياب؟؟ مجرد محاولة؟؟

----------


## ضياء

> السلام عليكم 
> كما نعلم ايها الاخوان ان استراتيجيه الترند المكسور ليست استراتيجيه عمياء 
> بل هي كالكائن الحي الذي يحتاج الي رعايه دائمه
> ولكي نكون نحن علي مستوي جيد في استخدامها فيجب علينا ان نتعلم من اخطائنا حتي نتفادي الوقوع فيها مرة اخري 
> هذه فرصه رصدنها ولم ندخلها لسبب معين فارجو ان نحلل الشارت المرفق لنعرفه    ملاحظه:هناك مفاجأه كبيره جدا جدا لمستخدمي الترند المكسور جاري العمل عليها فنسأل الله ان يتم الموضوع ويكتمل حتي يكون لنا خيرا كثيرا   اترككم مع الشارت واللي يجاوب الو عشرين نقطه  ديمو   السلام عليكم

 بالاضافة الى عدم الارتكاز على ثلاث شمعات ...
نجد ان مؤشر المومنتوم كان مرتفعاً جداً ... و ليس فى بداية الارتفاع ... مما ينذر باحتمال أن يعكس السعر ..و يهبط. 
أيدك على العشرين نقطة ... أو بدلهم باتنين حقيقى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboaly

> ما ريكم بهذا الشرت هل تعد فرصه

 اكتر من 40 نقطه بس للاسف انا مدخلتش العمليه دى كنت مستنى اى حد من الاخوه يرد عليه 
خيرها فى غرها

----------


## abo zakria

> تحقق للشروط علي اليورو شورت 1.2898 الستوب والهدف 40 نقطة نسأل الله التوفيق

  :A006:  
وما التوفيق الا من عند الله
تحقق الهدف 40 نقطة
بعد ان كاد ان يضرب الستوب
حيث وصل الهاي الي 1.2936 اي بفارق نقطتين
الف مبروك لكل من دخل
اللهم مالك الحمد حتي ترضى  ولك الشكر اذا رضيت  :A015:

----------


## abo zakria

> السلام عليكم 
> كما نعلم ايها الاخوان ان استراتيجيه الترند المكسور ليست استراتيجيه عمياء 
> بل هي كالكائن الحي الذي يحتاج الي رعايه دائمه
> ولكي نكون نحن علي مستوي جيد في استخدامها فيجب علينا ان نتعلم من اخطائنا حتي نتفادي الوقوع فيها مرة اخري 
> هذه فرصه رصدنها ولم ندخلها لسبب معين فارجو ان نحلل الشارت المرفق لنعرفه    ملاحظه:هناك مفاجأه كبيره جدا جدا لمستخدمي الترند المكسور جاري العمل عليها فنسأل الله ان يتم الموضوع ويكتمل حتي يكون لنا خيرا كثيرا   اترككم مع الشارت واللي يجاوب الو عشرين نقطه  ديمو

  :A015:  
انا عن نفسي لا ادخل علي مثل هذا الترند لحدوث تذبذب للسعر يدل عليه تقاطع الموفينج للاعلي والاسفل في فترة بسيطة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

زعلتوني يا فرسان  :Regular Smile:   شوفو كام الساعه كانت وقت التقاطع   كم تكلمنا  عن الفتره الاسيويه   ده سبب  السبب التاني عدم وجود الزاويه المنفرجه عند التقاطع  السبب الثالث   بعدين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aelmasry

> هل من الممكن ان يكون عدم تكون زاوية منفرجة بعد التقاطع من احد هذه الاسياب؟؟   مجرد محاولة؟؟

  

> زعلتوني يا فرسان   شوفو كام الساعه كانت وقت التقاطع   كم تكلمنا عن الفتره الاسيويه   ده سبب  السبب التاني عدم وجود الزاويه المنفرجه عند التقاطع  السبب الثالث بعدين

 يا اخ يا كريم  ولا تزعل نفسك انا جبت واحد من الثلاثة بس انت لم تاخذ بالك؟؟؟ :Regular Smile:

----------


## klyk

> زعلتوني يا فرسان   شوفو كام الساعه كانت وقت التقاطع   كم تكلمنا عن الفتره الاسيويه   ده سبب  السبب التاني عدم وجود الزاويه المنفرجه عند التقاطع  السبب الثالث بعدين

  :A015:  
سيد أبو مالك .....أعتقد أن كل هذه الشروط لم تذكر في الطريقة 
الترند المكسور هي صالحة في كل الفترات ، إذا توفرت الفرصة هناك دخول 
أما عن الفترة الأسيوية ، و الإنفراج عند التقاطع ....فأنا لا أرى أنها من الشروط الإستراتيجية .
إن كانت مهارات و إجتهادات شخصية فلا بأس بها ، لكن لا تضم إلى شروط الطريقة .
السيد ليكويد جربها مدة 5 سنوات و له خبرة كبيرة جدا وهو وضع الشروط.
أرجو أن لا نغير في الشروط  بل نزيدها رونقا بالإجتهادات .
عن تجربة شخصية دخلت في الفترة الأسيوية أكثر من مرة و جابت الهدف
و دخلت في الأمريكية و الأربية و ضربت الستوب.
تقبل إحترامي لك و لرأيك الذي نعتز به.
شكرا.

----------


## abo zakria

> زعلتوني يا فرسان   شوفو كام الساعه كانت وقت التقاطع   كم تكلمنا عن الفتره الاسيويه   ده سبب  السبب التاني عدم وجود الزاويه المنفرجه عند التقاطع  السبب الثالث بعدين

 قائد الفرسان  :A015:  
عزيزي ابو مالك
اهنئك علي جهودك المبذولة تجاه اخوانك لطريقة الترند المكسور
نسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
عندي ملاحظة وقد سبقني اليها اخي كليك وهي ان لا علاقة بالفترة الاسيوية بالدخول  وانما هي فقط الشروط الثلاثة المعروفة واليوم فقط قد دخلت اثنأ الفترة الاسيوية علي اليورو دولار وقد تحقق الهدف وانا معاك ان الدخول اثنأ هذه الفترة قد يجعل الصفقة تستمر مفتوحة اكثر من المعتاد وذلك لقلة التذبذب اثنأ اسيا ولكن هذا لايمنع الدخول فيها
بالنسبة للسبب الثاني لم افهم المقصود  .. فالمعروف ان خط الترند لايعتد به عندما يكون منفرجا او حادا
ولم افهم ماعلاقة الانفراج عند التقاطع
ودمتم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:   اخي العزيز ابوزكريا والاخ كليلك بارك الله فيكم علي هذا التعقيب والاهتمام  اشكركم من كل قلبي فمجرد وجودكم ظهرا وسندا لهو اكبر الشرف لي  :Regular Smile:  وانا معكم في كل ما قلتم اخواني ولا ازيد علي كلامكم ولكن يجب ان اوضح نقطه حتي لا تلتبس علي الاخوه المبتدأين ويعلم الله ان هذا هو القصد  لا اكثر لالنسبه للتقاطع هو كما تفضل به الاخ ابو زكريا ولكن انا اعتمدها بناء علي اجتهاد احد طلاب الاخ ليكويد عندما قال انه اذا انتظرنا تشكل زاويه قريبه او اقرب للقائمه فان الفرصه تكون افضل  اما بالنسبه للوقت الاسيوي فانا اعتمد كلام الاخ ليكويد شخصيا عندما ذكر في محاضرته في البالتالك عدم الخول في الوقت الاسيوي وشخصيا انا اعمل احيانا بالفتره الاسيويه  :Good:   بالتوفيق ولا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم  همسه :الاخ كليك انا معجب بمشاركاتك بالنسبه للترندات ونحنا فرسان من دون ترندات لسه بدن اتفصللنا كام ترند علي زوقك وخصوصا ان المعركه القادمه لفرسان الترند المكسور راح اتكون شرسه واوعدكم بهذا بس انتظرو المفجأه  :Regular Smile:  اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> يا اخ يا كريم  ولا تزعل نفسك انا جبت واحد من الثلاثة بس انت لم تاخذ بالك؟؟؟

 اخوي مصراوي 
مش مجامله بس انت ما شاء الله عليك ماشي صح 
شايفك فارس من تخريج اخونا ليكويد وحامل ترند من تصميم اخونا كليك 
راسلني متي ما تكون فاضي خلينا نحكي علي انفراد  :Regular Smile:  :Good:  
السلام عليكم

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخوي أبو مالك ، ألف تحية لك ، لو ممكن تشوف هذا الكسر وتعلق عليه رجاءً بهدف الإفادة للجميع .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> أخوي أبو مالك ، ألف تحية لك ، لو ممكن تشوف هذا الكسر وتعلق عليه رجاءً بهدف الإفادة للجميع .

 الترند قصير جدا اخي  
ارجو مراجعته   :Regular Smile:

----------


## nedal

:A006:     :A015:  
ايش رايكم شباب هل هي فرصه دخول على gbp/chf
ارفق الشارت

----------


## nedal

:A006:     :A015:  
تحيه طيبه 
فرصه مرتقبه على الفرنك ين للمتابعه وارجو التعليق من قبل الخبراء

----------


## أبوالعزم

> ايش رايكم شباب هل هي فرصه دخول على gbp/chf
> ارفق الشارت

 في الحقيقه اخي انا من متابعين للاستراتيجيه ودخلت على هذه الفرصه بناءً على الشارت الي سأرفقه بعد الاستأذان من الاخوان كلهم ابومالك وغيرهم والحمد الله تحقق الهدف مع ان هذا الزوج غريب الاطوار :75 75:  بس بالفعل كنت ارى انها فرصه جيده
تحياتي لكم جميعاً واتمنى ان ارى تعليق اخواني في الرسم لاني اول مره ارسم وادخل بناءً على اجتهادي الشخصي....

----------


## ابو الحاج

> ايش رايكم شباب هل هي فرصه دخول على gbp/chf
> ارفق الشارت

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعتقد يا أخي الكريم أن الأستاذ ليكود وخبراء هذه الطريقة لا يحبذون التعامل مع هذا الزوج  
ولك حرية الاختيار

----------


## aelmasry

> تحيه طيبه 
> فرصه مرتقبه على الفرنك ين للمتابعه وارجو التعليق من قبل الخبراء

  :A006:    :A015:   طبعا انا مش من ضمن الخبراء ولكن بحاول ..... اذا سمحت؟  :Regular Smile:   اعتقد ان الترند المرسوم جيد جدا ومرتكز فعلا على الشمعات المطلوبة ولكن لى ملاحظة واحد فقط وهى على مؤشر المونتيم اعتقد انه يدل تقريبا على مرحلة تشبع كامل من البيع واحتمال ارتداده ممكن تكون كبيرة الى اعلى وانظر اخى اليه والقاعدة تقول المؤشر الى اسفل  دى محاولة منى للفهم ارجو التصحيح من الاخوة

----------


## klyk

> في الحقيقه اخي انا من متابعين للاستراتيجيه ودخلت على هذه الفرصه بناءً على الشارت الي سأرفقه بعد الاستأذان من الاخوان كلهم ابومالك وغيرهم والحمد الله تحقق الهدف مع ان هذا الزوج غريب الاطوار بس بالفعل كنت ارى انها فرصه جيده
> تحياتي لكم جميعاً واتمنى ان ارى تعليق اخواني في الرسم لاني اول مره ارسم وادخل بناءً على اجتهادي الشخصي....
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

 
أنت ترسم الترند بشكل ممتاز، إختيارك لنقاط القوة كان رائع حتى أنك لا تحتاج لملامسة ثالثة في مثل هذه الحالات ، كما أنك و بعد ممارسة قد لا تنتظر تقاطع الموفينغ 
ههاذي الترندات ولا بلاش  :Good:  
و بالنسبة لمؤشر المومنتم الي تكلم عليه الأخ مصري .
تصدق أنك ذكرتني بالأيام الأولى لإستعمال الطريقة ؟ و كأني أجزم أنت بتحس بإيه في الحالة دي .
لكن راح أنقلك تجربتي من الإهتمام بالأمور دي ، كانت وجع قلب و لعب على الأعصاب بس 
يا ريت تتجنب الإهتمام بمؤشر المومنتم لأنه يبين إتجاه الحركة فقط لا تهتم إن كان صاعد كثير أم قليل ، كل هذا سيرجع سلبا على قراراتك ....أتكلم عن تجربة شخصية .
و بحب أبشرك أنك  :Good:  ،لأنك تهتم بالصغيرة و الكبيرة ، و بكدا راح أراهن الشباب كلهم أنك يا مصري راح تصير من المحترفين في الطريقة في أقرب وقت ، حتى أتوقع أنك تعدل عليها مع صاحبها السيد ليكويد.
أتمنالكم التوفيق جميعا .....راح أكون متابع معكم .

----------


## أبوالعزم

أخواني رأيكم في الفرصه هذي على اليورو استرالي شورت

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
فرصة للدخول لونق على هذا الزوج جميع الشروط تحققت   :A012:

----------


## nedal

:A006:   :A015: 
اخي الكريم معك حق ولكن انظر الى الشارت التالي لنفس الزوج حيث انه قريب من ترند اخر قوي
طبعا من الممكن ان يكون كلامي خاطىء ولك حريه الاختيار  :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بيع فرنك ين من 92.85
ساعود مع الشارت بعد دقايق

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
فرصه للبيع حسب استراتيجيه الترند المكسور 
الزوج فرنك ين 
نوع الدخول شورت 
نقطه الدخول 92.85
الهدف والستوب كما تعلمون  :Regular Smile:   40 نقطه
نسال الله الرزق لنا ولكم 
كنا قد دخلنا اليوم علي يورو فرنك وحققين للان 17 ربح نسال الله ان يتم علينا هدفنا  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## أبوالعزم

*أخواني اصحاب الترند المكسور سبق ان طرحت فرصه للترقب وها هي الان تحقق الشروط ماهو رأيكم يامستشارين وشكراً ا أخي KLYK على مداخلتك استاذي وشهاده افتخر فيها*  الفرصه على اليورو استرالي

----------


## خبير توب

دخلنا معاك ياابو مالك 
على بركة الله 
يا ابو مالك لا تطول الغيبه علينا 
والله نشتقلك

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
فرصه  ثالثه علي الترند المكسور لهذا اليوم 
الزوج يورو استرالي 
نوع الدخول  شورت 
نقطه الدخول 1.7265
الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه
ادعو الله ان يوفقنا في متاجراتنا انه سميع مجيب الدعاء  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## Air_Snake

أسف أخى ممكن توضح أكثر

----------


## ابوعزالدين

شباب الآن الاسترالي دولار لونق للمتابعة
اظنه انه باقي المومنتم فقط

----------


## ابوعزالدين

المجنون - شورت 
للمتابعة واكتمال الشروط

----------


## gennesh

_فرص قريبة باذن اللــــــــــــــــه__برجـــــــاء التصحيــــــح__و شكـــــــــــرا__ــــــــ_

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخواني الفرسان 
 بالنسبه لفرصه الفرنك ين التي دخلنا عليها اليوم !!!
انتظرت عده ساعات خلف الجهاز حتي اري اذا كان المومنيم سوف يغير اتجاهه حتي نخرج باقل خساره ممكنه وهي ما قدرتها ب 10 نقاط فقط ولكن الظاهر انه را ايغلبني شوي وانا ما عاد فيني لازم انام  :Regular Smile: 
لذلك ارجو من الاخوه مراقبته واذا حصل نخرج من الصفقه مباشره 
اللهم هل بلغت 
السلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
حرصا مني علي القيام بمسؤوليتي وواجبي امام الله ثم امامكم لثرت البقاء ومراقبه الشارت بنفسي حتي اصل بالفرصه الي بر الامان 
قدر الله ان يعكس معنا المومنم وسنخرج الان وبهذه اللحظه ب 7 نقاط خساره 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
والسلم عليكم

----------


## أبوالعزم

> أخواني رأيكم في الفرصه هذي على اليورو استرالي شورت  
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

  
اللهم لك الحمد تحقق الهدف بتوفيق من الله سبحانه وجهود الاخوان في الترند المكسور :Regular Smile:   :Good:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> فرصه ثالثه علي الترند المكسور لهذا اليوم 
> الزوج يورو استرالي 
> نوع الدخول شورت 
> نقطه الدخول 1.7265
> الستوب والهدف 40 نقطه
> ادعو الله ان يوفقنا في متاجراتنا انه سميع مجيب الدعاء  فريق الترند المكسور

 بفضل من العلي القدير  
الرازق العاطي الوهاب الكريم 
تحقق الهدف هنا ب 40 نقطه ربح 
نحمد الله علي ذلك  الف مبرووووك للفرسان الذين دخلوز معنا   
تذكير: كنا قد دخلنا بالامس علي ثلاث صفقات 
يورو فرنك والي الان محققين 23 نقطه ربح ولله الحمد 
يورو استرالي وحققت هدفها كاملا فضل الله 40 نقطه ربح 
فرنك ين وخرجن منها ب 7 نقاط خساره وهذه تعتبر ربح لنا ومناوره جيده حيث اننا استطعنا ان نخرج بخساره 7 نقاط بدلا من 40
الحمد لله الذي علمنا ما لم نكن نعلم 
ونسأله ان يوفقنا في الصفقه المتبقيه 
والسلام عليكم  فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## Emirates

> بفضل من العلي القدير   
> الرازق العاطي الوهاب الكريم 
> تحقق الهدف هنا ب 40 نقطه ربح 
> نحمد الله علي ذلك  الف مبرووووك للفرسان الذين دخلوز معنا   
> تذكير: كنا قد دخلنا بالامس علي ثلاث صفقات 
> يورو فرنك والي الان محققين 23 نقطه ربح ولله الحمد 
> يورو استرالي وحققت هدفها كاملا فضل الله 40 نقطه ربح 
> فرنك ين وخرجن منها ب 7 نقاط خساره وهذه تعتبر ربح لنا ومناوره جيده حيث اننا استطعنا ان نخرج بخساره 7 نقاط بدلا من 40
> الحمد لله الذي علمنا ما لم نكن نعلم 
> ...

  :A015:   أسعد الله تعالى صباحك بكل خير أخي الكريم ابومالك   * دخلنا دخول صحيح وفق استراتيجية رائعة وبإشارة منك أستاذي الكريم ...لذا   توكلنا على الله تعالى ونمنا ...وفى هذا الصباح الجميل كانت صفقاتي كالآتي :   * اليورو استرالي أنا دخلت من نقطة 1،7248 ومحقق الى هذه اللحظة   95 نقطة ...والحمد لله   * وأما الفرنك ين فأنا أعطيه فرصه بعض الوقت لأقرر بعدها ...

----------


## أبوالعزم

أخواني فريق الترند المكسوووووووووور مارأيكم في هذه الفرصه على الاسترالي دولار

----------


## aelmasry

> و بالنسبة لمؤشر المومنتم الي تكلم عليه الأخ مصري .
> تصدق أنك ذكرتني بالأيام الأولى لإستعمال الطريقة ؟ و كأني أجزم أنت بتحس بإيه في الحالة دي .
> لكن راح أنقلك تجربتي من الإهتمام بالأمور دي ، كانت وجع قلب و لعب على الأعصاب بس 
> يا ريت تتجنب الإهتمام بمؤشر المومنتم لأنه يبين إتجاه الحركة فقط لا تهتم إن كان صاعد كثير أم قليل ، كل هذا سيرجع سلبا على قراراتك ....أتكلم عن تجربة شخصية .
> و بحب أبشرك أنك  ،لأنك تهتم بالصغيرة و الكبيرة ، و بكدا راح أراهن الشباب كلهم أنك يا مصري راح تصير من المحترفين في الطريقة في أقرب وقت ، حتى أتوقع أنك تعدل عليها مع صاحبها السيد ليكويد.
> أتمنالكم التوفيق جميعا .....راح أكون متابع معكم .

  :A006:    :A015:   جزاك الله خيرا اخى KlyK على كلامك الطيب هذا وانا اتمنى ان اصل بس الى نصف مستواكم وليس الى محترف مرة واحدة  ونصيحتك لى من الان اصبحت فوق رأسى والف شكر عليها ويكفى انها صادرة منك لانى بصراحة من المعجبين جدا بطريقة عملك هنا  ومثلما قلت لى اتمنى منك ان تكلمنا عن تجربتك الشخصية مع هذه الاستراتيجية ونرى وجهة نظرك فى التعامل معها لكى نستفيد منك اخى , طبعا اذا سمحت؟؟ وعلى فكرة انا من المتابعين معك فى موضوع خطوط الفيبوناتشى

----------


## aelmasry

> زعلتوني يا فرسان   شوفو كام الساعه كانت وقت التقاطع   كم تكلمنا عن الفتره الاسيويه   ده سبب  السبب التاني عدم وجود الزاويه المنفرجه عند التقاطع  السبب الثالث بعدين

  :A006:    :A015:   فين يااخى السبب الثالث عايزين نعرف  اوعى تنسى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> فين يااخى السبب الثالث عايزين نعرف  اوعى تنسى

 هههههههههههههههههه
صدقت نسيتو 
ونسيت الشارت كله 
ههههههههههههه
الجايات اكثر اخي من الرايحات

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:   :A015:  اخوانى الكراماعتقد ان هناك فرصة على زوج اليورو فرنك التقاطع تم وباقى افتتاح شمعة تحت الترند والدخول معها ان شاء الله مع بداية الساعةأرجو من ا لاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ

----------


## ابو الحاج

> اخوانى الكرام اعتقد ان هناك فرصة على زوج اليورو فرنك  التقاطع تم وباقى افتتاح شمعة تحت الترند والدخول معها ان شاء الله مع بداية الساعة  أرجو من ا لاخوة التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ

 نعم أخي الكريم هي فرصة جيدة ولكن يبقى التقاطع 
على رأس الساعة القادمة

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

إخواني أرجو التعليق على شارت اليورو فرنك ، والاسترالي دولار ، مع أخذ الحذر الشديد لأن كلام تريشيه الساعة 7.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة إما راح يكمل سقوط اليورو أو يقلب السوق رأساً على عقب .
تفضلوا الشارتات .
أرجو التصحيح لو في أي خطأ .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بالنسبه لليوي فرنك
الاخوه دخلو فيها وهذه لم نضعها 
لسبب بسيط هو ان الترند العام مخالف لدخولنا 
يعني ممكن ندخل ولكن لا نخرج بالهدف كاملا  ممكن نكتفي  ب 10 او 15 نقطه ونهرب
والله الوفق ونساله ان يحقق اهدافنا

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخوي أبو مالك سؤال لو سمحت ، هذه استراتيجية الترند المكسور ، يعني كسر الترند ، فكيف كسر ترند والترند العام مخالف .
تلميذ يسأل أستاذ عن موضوع مبهم .
عفواً .

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

استاذنا أبو مالك ، تعليق على فرصة الاسترالي دولار صار التقاطع وشيك .
نرجو التصحيح في حال وجود أخطاء .
الشارت موجود في مشاركة سابقة رقم 2706 .

----------


## aelmasry

> أخوي أبو مالك سؤال لو سمحت ، هذه استراتيجية الترند المكسور ، يعني كسر الترند ، فكيف كسر ترند والترند العام مخالف .
> تلميذ يسأل أستاذ عن موضوع مبهم .
> عفواً .

  :75 75:   :75 75:   :75 75:   :50 50:   :50 50:   :50 50:   :016:  الحقنا يا اخ ابومالك

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخويا المصري ، إيه رأيك بكسر الترند مخالف للترند العام ؟
يعني هل يجب أن يكون الترند المكسور متطابق مع الحركة العامة للزوج خلال عدة ساعات أو أيام أو ماذا ؟
هنا سيختلف معنى الترند المكسور ؟
استاذنا ما يحلها إلا أنتا يا أبو مالك .

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:     :A015:    الاخ الكريم عبدالرؤوف اقراء معى هذا الكلام للاستاذ ليكويد فى المشاركة رقم 16 وقولى ايه رايك؟؟ "وتعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية وجميعا نعلم انه هناك اتجاهات يوميه واسبوعيه والغرض من هذه الاستراتيجيه هو الدخول معها والسوق قادرعلي تكوين اتجاه قصير المدي او اتجاهين في فترة اسبوع واعني اتجاه ترندات قصيرة المدي علي فريم الساعه ويمكن ملاحظتها علي الشارت وهذه ولو عملت باك تست لن تهتم بقصر المده وانما بان السوق يكون فعلا من اتجاه ال اتجاهين صغيرين اسبوعيا...."   انتهى

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

حلو ، عفارم عليك والله ، جبتها من فم السبع .
يعني الاتجاه الأسبوعي مهم ولازم يكون كسر الترند معاه .

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:  
كيف حالكم يا اصحاب الاستارتيجية ان شاء الله الكل بخير و محقق ارباح
حبيت اشارك بشارت و اخاف ان القوانين تغيرت او شي  
المهم الشارت هو شارت الاربع ساعات لزوج اليورو ين  
ارجو التصحيح اذا في غلط

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> حلو ، عفارم عليك والله ، جبتها من فم السبع .
> يعني الاتجاه الأسبوعي مهم ولازم يكون كسر الترند معاه .

 السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا اعتذر عن التاخير للرد عليكم 
حاجيب بمااعلم والله تعالي اعلم 
هذا كلام اخونا ليكويد :   عندما نعمل ضد الترند يجب ان يكون الحذر فيها واجب لانه قد لا يتحقق كاملا او حتي قد يتحقق نصفه لذلك دائما يجب احترام الاتجاه العام للزوج عند الدخول فاذا كانت اشارتنا معه كان هدفنا خمسين وقد يكون اكبر واذا كان ضده فيجب اخذ الحذر ومحاول الخروج باهداف صغيره .  
وهنا تكلم العزيز عن فريم الاربع ساعات وهو من باب اولي ينطبق علي فريم الساعه  
يجب احترام الترند العام للزوج
فارجو الانتباه 
كما اتمني من الاخوه ان يراجعو اول ثلاث صفحات وان تقرأوها مرتين او ثلاثه اسبوعيا 
فان فيها الخير الكثير والله  ملاحظه 
ذكر هذا الكلام في المشاركه رقم 31 في بدايه الصفحه الثالثه من هذه الاستراتيجيه 
ارجو قراءتها   :Regular Smile:  
والسلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ملاحظه 
ذكر هذا الكلام في المشراكه رقم 31  في بدايه الصفحه الثالثه من هذه الاستراتيجيه 
ارجو قراءتها   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هناك ثلاث فرص دخول 
ارجو متاببعتها 
اليورو فرنك الاربع ساعات شورت 
المجنون اربع ساعات شورت 
النيوزيلاندي دولار  ساعه   لونق 
اعتذر  عن عدم المشاركه لانشغالي 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## raid_2100

السلام عليكم 
حبيت اقولكم ياخوان هنالك ثلاث فرص باذن الله ستتحقق
اليور دولا روالباوند دولار والفرنك دولار 
وسوف نراقبه حتى يتم كسر الترند
مع العلم ان الساعه الثالثه هنالك اخبار للدولار 
وشكرا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> هناك ثلاث فرص دخول 
> ارجو متاببعتها 
> اليورو فرنك الاربع ساعات شورت 
> المجنون اربع ساعات شورت 
> النيوزيلاندي دولار ساعه لونق 
> اعتذر عن عدم المشاركه لانشغالي 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله النيوزيلاندي دولار حقق هدفه بسرعه 
احب اقلكم انه هذا الزوج محترم جدا بالنسبه لاستراتيجيتنا 
الف مبرووك للي دخل  وانا منهم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## exceel

الله يعطيك العافية ابو مالك ويزيد من نعيمه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
تحيه طيبه مباركه  بيان صفقاتنا لهذا الاسبوع  دخلنا في هذا الاسبوع (للمتابعين معنا) علي ست صفقات ولله الحمد: الباوند /ين شورت 50+ الباوند /فرنك شورت 50+ ايضا  النيوزيلاندي /دولار باي 40+  يورو /فرنك باي وخرجنا منها ب +15 نقطه لله الحمد يورو/ استرالي وخرجنا منها 40+ نقطه ولله الحمد  فرنك / ين وخرجنا منها بخساره 7 نقاط والفضل لله المعطي المانع  ونكون بحول الله فد حققنا 188 نقطه ربح 
نحمده سبحانه وتعالي علي ما اعطانا ونساله ان يوفقنا في مليوننا ان خزائنه لا تنفذ 
والحمد لله رب العالمين اخوكم ابو مالك

----------


## Emirates

> تحيه طيبه مباركه  بيان صفقاتنا لهذا الاسبوع  دخلنا في هذا الاسبوع (للمتابعين معنا) علي ست صفقات ولله الحمد: الباوند /ين شورت 50+ الباوند /فرنك شورت 50+ ايضا  النيوزيلاندي /دولار باي 40+  يورو /فرنك باي وخرجنا منها ب +15 نقطه لله الحمد يورو/ استرالي وخرجنا منها 40+ نقطه ولله الحمد  فرنك / ين وخرجنا منها بخساره 7 نقاط والفضل لله المعطي المانع  ونكون بحول الله فد حققنا 188 نقطه ربح 
> نحمده سبحانه وتعالي علي ما اعطانا ونساله ان يوفقنا في مليوننا ان خزائنه لا تنفذ 
> والحمد لله رب العالمين اخوكم ابو مالك

  :A015:     مساء الخير أخي الكريم  
أولا نسأل الله تعالى أن يكون قد كتب لنا من خير وبركات هذا اليوم  
وثانيا نحمده تعالى على ما غنمناه من رزق من خلال هذه الاستراتيجية هذا الاسبوع  
وثالثا لك أخي ابومالك الشكر على جهودك الطيبة معنا

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم   
بارك الله بالجميع ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## khaled_35

فرصة على وشك التكون .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

بسم الله  
فريق الترند المكسور  
فرصه 
الزوج الدولار /الدولار كندي 
نوع الدخول شورت 
السعر 101050
الستوب والهدف  60 نقطه 
نسال الله ان يحقق الهدف 
انه مجيب الدعاء  
اخوكم ابو مالك   فريق الترند المكسور

----------


## reg_hack

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع*   :Good:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> تحيه طيبه مباركه  بيان صفقاتنا لهذا الاسبوع  دخلنا في هذا الاسبوع (للمتابعين معنا) علي ست صفقات ولله الحمد: الباوند /ين شورت 50+ الباوند /فرنك شورت 50+ ايضا  النيوزيلاندي /دولار باي 40+  يورو /فرنك باي وخرجنا منها ب +15 نقطه لله الحمد يورو/ استرالي وخرجنا منها 40+ نقطه ولله الحمد  فرنك / ين وخرجنا منها بخساره 7 نقاط والفضل لله المعطي المانع  ونكون بحول الله فد حققنا 188 نقطه ربح 
> نحمده سبحانه وتعالي علي ما اعطانا ونساله ان يوفقنا في مليوننا ان خزائنه لا تنفذ 
> والحمد لله رب العالمين اخوكم ابو مالك

 ما شاء الله تبارك الله اللهم زد وبارك ابشروا يا شباب احنا في طريقنا للمليون باذن الله

----------


## ضياء

أظن هناك فرصة قادمة على الباوند/ دولار Gbp/usd  
ما رأى الخبراء؟

----------


## nedal

:A006:   :A015: 
ارفق شارت الباوند /دولار للمتابعه

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أستاذنا أبو مالك ، لو تتفضل وتلقي نظرة على شارت الباوند دولار شراء ، التقاطع صار وباقي فتح الشمعة الجديدة فوق الترند .
نرجو منك التعليق والتصحيح في حال وجود أخطاء .

----------


## aelmasry

> أستاذنا أبو مالك ، لو تتفضل وتلقي نظرة على شارت الباوند دولار شراء ، التقاطع صار وباقي فتح الشمعة الجديدة فوق الترند .
> نرجو منك التعليق والتصحيح في حال وجود أخطاء .

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى عبدالرؤوف التقاطع تم ولكن لم تحدث اى زاروية منه بمعنى انهما فى وضع تلامس فاعتقد ننتظر لكى يتم التقاطع بشكل كامل ياريت تنظر الى مؤشر المونتيم

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

كم لازم تكون إعدادات المومنتم ، 5 ؟

----------


## aelmasry

> كم لازم تكون إعدادات المومنتم ، 5 ؟

 Period = 14 Levels = 100   :Regular Smile:

----------


## exceel

ما رايكم في هذه الفرصة على النيوزلندي

----------


## exceel

ايضا ما رايكم في الاسترالي النيوزلندي؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> بسم الله   
> فريق الترند المكسور  
> فرصه 
> الزوج الدولار /الدولار كندي 
> نوع الدخول شورت 
> السعر 101050
> الستوب والهدف 60 نقطه 
> نسال الله ان يحقق الهدف 
> انه مجيب الدعاء  
> اخوكم ابو مالك   فريق الترند المكسور

 بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
حققنا بفضل الله بهذه الصفقه للان 50 نقطه ربح 
نخرج منها الان ونقنع بما اعطانا الله ونساله ان يوفقنا في غيرها    
الف مبروك للدين دخلو معنا

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أبو مالك لو سمحت تعليق على النيولندي دولار .

----------


## abo_malek_ali

نرافب الباوند فرنك   والاسترالي نيوزيلاندي وقد ندخل قريبا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
السلام عليكم 
الااخوه الفرسان 
 فرصه دخول علي الترند المكسور 
الزوج الباوند/فرنك
سعر الدخول 2.2740
نوع الدخول لونق 
الستوب والهدف 70 نقطه 
نسأل الله لنا ولكم الرزق 
انه مجيب الدعاء   
لا تنسو الدعاء يا اخوان  فريق الترد المكسور

----------


## خبير توب

ابو مالك ولا امر عليك اخي 
انت تستعمل فريم 4 ساعات  
هل هذا صحيح

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> هناك ثلاث فرص دخول 
> ارجو متاببعتها 
> اليورو فرنك الاربع ساعات شورت 
> المجنون اربع ساعات شورت 
> النيوزيلاندي دولار ساعه لونق 
> اعتذر عن عدم المشاركه لانشغالي 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 بفضل الله تعالي 
تحققت اهداف كل هذه الصفقات 
المجنون 70 نقطه ربح 
تايورو ين 50 نقطه ربح 
النيوزيلاندي تحققت الاسبوع الماضي ب 40 نقطه ربح 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
نسال الله ان يوفقنا في متاجراتنا القادمه 
الف مبرووووك للذين دخلو معنا

----------


## nedal

:A006:     :A015:   
ما رايكم بالدخول على الشمعه القادمه على اليورو ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اخوانى توجد فرصة على زوج  AUD/NZD فريم الاربع ساعات  نقطة الدخول 1980 والهدف والاستوب 70 نقطة

----------


## Emirates

> اخوانى توجد فرصة على زوج AUD/NZD فريم الاربع ساعات  نقطة الدخول 1980 والهدف والاستوب 70 نقطة

    :A015:   قصدك  1،1890

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخوانى توجد فرصة على زوج AUD/NZD فريم الاربع ساعات  نقطة الدخول 1980 والهدف والاستوب 70 نقطة

  
مشاء الله عليك 
فرصه رائعه وترند عظيم

----------


## exceel

يا جماعة لا تفرون راسنا ممكن احد الخبراء يضع جدول بالوقف و عدد النقاط وفق افريم "الساعة أو الاربع ساعات" للازواج المختلفة مرتبة حسب اهمية الزوج

----------


## aelmasry

> قصدك 1،1890

 تمام اخى نقطة الدخول من 1.1890 فعلا أسف خطأ كتابى اعتذر مرة اخرى

----------


## sindbad4s

:A006:  
اخواني : هل هذه تعتبر فرصه علي اليورو دولار ؟

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي العزيز exceel  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انا لست من احد الخبراء حتي اعطيك ما طلبت ولكن احببت اريحك لانه الي الان لم يجاوبك احد الاخوه الافاضل والجواب علي سؤالك ان تقرا الصفحه الاولي لهذه الاستراتيجيه سوف تجد اللي يريحك وعلي كل حال 
الاخ ابومالك جزاه الله كل خيرعندما يضع فريم الاربع ساعات يجتهد ليفيدنا جميعا علي فريمات اخري وازواج اخري الله لا يحرمه الاجر ويوفقه . اظن اني ارحتك من فرت الراس الله لا يفر راس مسلم .

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:        :A015:   
اعتقد ان جميع الشروط متحققة في هذا الزوج      استرليني - فرنك      الدخول بيع   :A012:

----------


## خبير توب

بارك الله فيك اخي ابوالحاج  
فرصة ولا اجمل 
توكلنا على الله

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:     :A015:   اعتقد ان هناك فرصة شورت  جيدة على الباوند / فرنك فريم الساعة  والدخول ان شاء الله مع افتتاح الشمعة القادمة لكى نتأكد من مؤشر المونتيم ومن عدم ارتداد السعر الى اعلى  وجارى المتابعة ان شاء الله

----------


## Ebraheem

للمراقبه ربما يتم كسر الترند لأعلى

----------


## aelmasry

> اعتقد ان هناك فرصة شورت جيدة على الباوند / فرنك فريم الساعة  والدخول ان شاء الله مع افتتاح الشمعة القادمة لكى نتأكد من مؤشر المونتيم ومن عدم ارتداد السعر الى اعلى  وجارى المتابعة ان شاء الله

   الشروط الحمد لله انطبقت  الدخول من 2700 الهدف والاستوب 40

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اعتذر عنم عدم المتابعه اليوم  لتردي حااااااال الانترنت عندي

----------


## محمد00000

مساء الخير يا اخوان
اليوم دخلنا على النيوزلندي استرالي بس الان عكس الترند هل نخرج من الصفقه او الانتظار الاستوب 
نرجو من اهل الخبره الرد

----------


## gameover

اخي العزيز لا للطمع لا للخوف التزم بالاستراتيجية

----------


## ابو عبد الله

شباب اسعد الله اوقاتكم 
ممكن تشوفوا معاي هذه الفرصه علي اليورو فرانك 
يا رب تكون فرصه جيده ونسال الله التوفيق لنا ولكم

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

استاذي أبو عبد الله لو ترسم خط الترند على قمة أعلى من اللي راسمها ، يعني لازم يطلع الترند في الرسمة بعد التقاطع وليس قبله .هذا حسب هذا الشارت والله أعلم

----------


## محمد00000

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

اخو عبد الرؤوف هنا المهم الترند والكسر وفي كثير من الحالات بيكون الكسر اسفل الترند
وما تنسي الاخبار امس كانت عكس اليورو مما اثر سلبا علي ارتفاع اليورو مقابل الفرانك المفروض كان يم الكسر من عصر امس هذا رايء والله ولي التوفيق  
اخوتي ان اصابت فمن الله وحده وان اخطات فمني والشيطان

----------


## khaled_35

أبو مالك

----------


## ابو عبد الله

هذا تعديل لليورو فرانك علشان خاطر عيون اخوي عبد الرؤوفوالله الموفق الي سوآء السبيل  
ملحوظه : الصورة الاولي بعد التعديل 
            الصورة الثانيه قبل التعديل

----------


## khaled_35

أخي أبو عبدالله .. 
بالنسبة لفرصة اليورو فرنك
توجد مقاومة عند 1.5546 لم يفلح في تجاوزها مع انها لا تعتبر مقاومة قوية. 
يوجد خط فيبيانو 38 أسبوعي عند 1.5553 ويعتبر خط قوي والشراء من قرب هذا الخط يعتبر مخاطره في نظري .  
مرفق الشارت

----------


## khaled_35

الأستاذ أبو مالك ... والأخوه الكرام  :A015:   
هذا ترند رسمته لليورو دولار وصار لي فتره متابع الترند هذا لنه ترند لفتره طويلة 9 أيام تقريباً .. 
توقعاتي في حال أكتملت الشروط فتعتبر فرصه فيها أكثر من 40 نقطة .
شرط يكون التقاطع فوق 1.2581 لوجود خط مقاومة فايبو 38 أسبوعي. 
برجاء تعليقاتكم .   :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

للاخوة فرسان الترند المكسور باذن الله راح تكون هذة فرصة جيده علي الدولار كندي
شارت الاربع ساعات   ويكون الهدف باذن الله من 60 الي 70 نقطة  
فقط ينقصنا التقاطع   
والله الموفق الي سوآء السبيل 
ملحوظة :هذا وان  أصبت فمن الله وحده وان اخطات فمني والشيطان

----------


## DarkForce

قد تكون هذه الفرص القادمة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

حقيقه اشكركم جميعا علي هذا الاهتمام والعمل لافاده اخوانكم 
وجميع الفرص المقدمه ان دلت فانما تدل علي حب الخير والتعاون المثمر ان شاء الله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخواني الاعزاء
نراقب اليورو دولار  لونغ 
الفرنك   شورت 
ايضا الباوند لونق 
ان شاء الله يجعل لنا فيها نصيبا

----------


## DarkForce

الحذر من الاخبار في أي وقت الآن

----------


## raid_2100

ياشباب ها ندخل على الباوند 
هل هنالك غرفه في البالتك مخصصة للترند المكسور

----------


## DarkForce

قد تكون هذه احدى الفرص التي تتشكل في هدوء  للمتابعة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...d=1#post161750

----------


## DarkForce

لا أعلم إن كان هناك غرفة خاصة بسباق المليون  لكني اضع الفرص هنا بحكم ان الشخص الوحيد المخول بإضافة الفرص في سباق المليون هو اخونا الفاضل ابومالك  وحسب علمي فهذا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع  عموماً انا دخلت كالتالي :  بيع في USD/CHF  شراء في GBP/USD  شراء في EUR/USD  و إلى الآن الامور تسير بشكل جيد بفضل الله

----------


## أبو وليد

راقبوا الدولار/ ين   منتظرين التقاطع والكسر ....

----------


## DarkForce

لعدم ثقتي في حركة السوق فقد خرجت من جميع الصفقات بربح بسيط  سنواصل البحث عن فرص جديدة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ارجو الدخول للاهميه  فرص ترند مكسور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...803#post161803

----------


## abo_malek_ali

الدخول اايضا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...808#post161808  الستوب والهدف  40 ملتزمين به

----------


## DarkForce

الحذر يا اخوان السوق اليوم لا يستجيب  اعتقد بأنه ينتظر الخبر القادم عن الـ CPI على الساعة 3:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

QUOTE=aelmasry]   :A006:         :A015:   الترند المكسور اخوانى الموجودين معنا بالصفقات الثلاث التى اشار اليها الاخ ابومالك ارجو الانتباه الشديد وقت الاخبار والاستعداد لاى تغيير ممكن ان يحدث حتى وان كان بسيط ولاننسى اننا فى فريق المليون ليس الغرض خطف ربح 40 نقطة انما ممكن ان نكتفى بربح بسيط ممكن يكون مثلا 5 نقاط فى الصفقة والدخول فى اكثر من صفقة  :Regular Smile:        
[/QUOTE] 
ارجو اتكونو خرجتم من الصفقات الثلاثل التي دخلناها قبل الاخبار 
الباوند والفرنك واليورو  حققو ما يقارب 25 نقطه ربح  
هذا للذي التزم معنا 
الحمد لله

----------


## khaled_35

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=228 
اللبيب بالإشارة يفهمووو ..... تسلم يا ابو مالك والله إنك ( جدع )  :Regular Smile:  يعني رجل خير تحب الخير للناس مثل ماتحبه لنفسك . جزاك الله كل الخير عما تقدمه لإخوانك هنا . 
وبصراحة أنا أقترح على الإدارة منحك وسام (( فارس الترند المكسور )) مع احترامي لصاحب الاستراتيجية الاخ ليكويد لاكن لأنك الفارس القائد لهذه الاستراتيجية وقد أبدعت فيها .   :Regular Smile:  لاتظن اني كتبت هذه الكلمات عشان شئ  :Regular Smile:  تراها والله من الخاطر ولا قبلها ولا بعدها شئ من أغراض الدنيا ((أخاف يروح بالك عشان الرسالة الخاصة)) . 
(( بعد فضل الله سبحانة وتعالى فقد إستفدت من ما طرحة الاخ ليكويد هنا ومن ما تعلمناه منك ومن مشاركاتك القيمه هنا ومشاركات الاخوة فرسان الترند المكسور وأحس نفسي قادراً على ادارة حسابي بنفسي فجزاك الله خير الجزاء)) 
وعلى فكره المشاركة اللي وضعت لها الرابط أعلاه أعجبتني كلماتها وقد قرأتها عدة مرات وإعتبرتها رد على استفسار قد أرسلته لك , 
(( الطمع والجشع نار تحرق الرزق))
((كل عمل بدون تنظيم وإدارة يعتبر فاشل بمعنى الكلمة))
(( العجلة في إتخاذ القرارت تكون دائماً مكلفة كثثثثثثثثثثثيراً))  
وأسمح لي على الإطالة   :A012:

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:  فرصة للمتابعة على الاسترالي / دولار 
باقي التقاطع والكسر.   :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

السلام عليكم  
شباب شوفوا معي هذه الفرصة اليورو استرالي شارت الاربع ساعات يا رب تكون موفقه
وفقنا ووفقكم الله الي ما يحب ويرضي  
الهدف فقط 40 نقطة والاستوب 40 
 واسالوا الله من فضله يزدكم

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخوي أبو عبد الله فرصة حلوة بس حتى الآن صار مرتفع السعر من افتتاح الشمعة الحالية ( نقطة الدخول ) 40 نقطة يعني وصل للهدف .
خيرها بغيرها للي ما دخل فيها ومبروك لك أخي أبو عبد الله إنشاء الله تكون دخلت فيها .

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

إذا في رأي خبير يسمح بالدخول الآن فنحن بانتظار نصيحته .

----------


## gameover

ابو رامي ليش مش فاتح المسنجر بتاعك دخلنا على اليورو استرالي

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

والله حتى يضل تركيزي على السوق 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
راح افتحو هلأ

----------


## ابو عبد الله

الي المرابطين الي المليون 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نسال الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يو فقنا الي ما يحب ويرضي ويحقق امالنا  
شباب شوفوا معي هذه الفرصه علي الاسترالي كندي شارت الساعه 
ملحوظة : هذا وان اصابت فمن الله وحده عز شانه وان اخطأت فمني والشيطان

----------


## محمد00000

ابو عبدالله شاهد مؤشر المومنتيوم الان احتمال يخترق خط ال 100

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> ابو عبدالله شاهد مؤشر المومنتيوم الان احتمال يخترق خط ال 100

   اخوي محمد اطمئنك ماشي الحال الامور مستقرة ولله الحمد وربك  ينعم علينا بالهدف باذنه تعالي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=228 
> اللبيب بالإشارة يفهمووو ..... تسلم يا ابو مالك والله إنك ( جدع )  يعني رجل خير تحب الخير للناس مثل ماتحبه لنفسك . جزاك الله كل الخير عما تقدمه لإخوانك هنا . 
> وبصراحة أنا أقترح على الإدارة منحك وسام (( فارس الترند المكسور )) مع احترامي لصاحب الاستراتيجية الاخ ليكويد لاكن لأنك الفارس القائد لهذه الاستراتيجية وقد أبدعت فيها .   لاتظن اني كتبت هذه الكلمات عشان شئ  تراها والله من الخاطر ولا قبلها ولا بعدها شئ من أغراض الدنيا ((أخاف يروح بالك عشان الرسالة الخاصة)) . 
> (( بعد فضل الله سبحانة وتعالى فقد إستفدت من ما طرحة الاخ ليكويد هنا ومن ما تعلمناه منك ومن مشاركاتك القيمه هنا ومشاركات الاخوة فرسان الترند المكسور وأحس نفسي قادراً على ادارة حسابي بنفسي فجزاك الله خير الجزاء)) 
> وعلى فكره المشاركة اللي وضعت لها الرابط أعلاه أعجبتني كلماتها وقد قرأتها عدة مرات وإعتبرتها رد على استفسار قد أرسلته لك , 
> (( الطمع والجشع نار تحرق الرزق))
> ((كل عمل بدون تنظيم وإدارة يعتبر فاشل بمعنى الكلمة))
> (( العجلة في إتخاذ القرارت تكون دائماً مكلفة كثثثثثثثثثثثيراً))  
> وأسمح لي على الإطالة

 اخي العزيز 
اشكرك علي هذا الشعور النبيل يا كريم الاصل والمنبت 
وان شاء الله سارد علي رسالتك الخاصه  غدا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:  
فرصة على الاسترالي / دولار 
باقي التقاطع
وإغلاق شمعة فوق الترند بعد شمعة الكسر  والمومنتيوم يكون إيجابي   :A012:

----------


## khaled_35

الاسترالي دولار   بعد تصحيح رسم الترند   :A012:

----------


## gennesh

:A006:  
 ؟؟؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> فرصة على الاسترالي / دولار 
> باقي التقاطع
> وإغلاق شمعة فوق الترند بعد شمعة الكسر  والمومنتيوم يكون إيجابي

 السلام عليكم 
اخي رسمك للترند وهو الاهم اكثر من رائع بل وممتاز 
هل تتكرم وتكلمني علي الياهو  او ترسل لي ايميلك حتي اكلم 
جزاك الله كل خير يا فارس بحق وحقيق

----------


## محمد00000

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي رسمك للترند وهو الاهم اكثر من رائع بل وممتاز 
> هل تتكرم وتكلمني علي الياهو او ترسل لي ايميلك حتي اكلم 
> جزاك الله كل خير يا فارس بحق وحقيق

  ابومالك  هل ندخل في الفرصه

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

السلام عليكم  بالنسبة لزوج الآسترالى دولار..  فهناك ترند قوى على شارت الآبع ساعات ....فهو يحتاج للمتابعة ..حيث ان باقى الشروط على وشك الإكتمال بحول الله

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:     

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي رسمك للترند وهو الاهم اكثر من رائع بل وممتاز 
> هل تتكرم وتكلمني علي الياهو او ترسل لي ايميلك حتي اكلم 
> جزاك الله كل خير يا فارس بحق وحقيق

  :Red Smile:  والله أخجلتني بتواضعك يا أبو مالك ... شهادة أعتز بها من أستاذ كبير مثلك. 
مراعاة لشروط المنتدى راح أرسل لك الإيميل على الخاص .. لك شكري وتقديري

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   اعتقد انها فرصة دخول على AUD/NZD فريم الاربع ساعات نقطة الدخول 1890 الهدف والاستوب 70 ارجو من الاخوة الخبراء التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اعتقد انها فرصة دخول على AUD/NZD فريم الاربع ساعات نقطة الدخول 1890 الهدف والاستوب 70 ارجو من الاخوة الخبراء التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ

 السلام عليكم 
الف الف مبرووك للذي دخل علي هذه الصفقه  فلقد حققت هدفها  كاملا ولله الحمد 
نحمد الله علي ما اعطنا ونساله التوفيق في امرنا كله 
انه ولي ذلك
الاخ مصراوي له كل الفضل بعد الله في هذه الصفقه فلقد بذل فيها جهدا كبيرا له الف شكر وهو فارس بحق وحقيق 
ملاحظه : للذي تابعنا مباشره علي الياهو اقول له ما كان ذلك الا مناورة مما تعلمناه خلال استخدامنا لهذه الاستراتيجيه 
والاخوه اهل المليون ملزمين علي تتبعه اما اخوه الترند  المكسور فهم ملزمين ان احبو فقط بما يعرض هنا 
فقط احببت التوضيح بناء علي اسءله الاخوه علي الياهو 
سننشر بيان صفقاتنا بعد قليل ان شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## محمد00000

الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## سهم

السلام عليكم
أخواني 
هل يوجد موضوع مستتقل او احد عنده ملف يشرح استرتجية الترند المكسور 
ولكم تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## aelmasry

> السلام عليكم
> أخواني 
> هل يوجد موضوع مستتقل او احد عنده ملف يشرح استرتجية الترند المكسور 
> ولكم تحياتي وتقديري

 تفضل اخى تحت امرك  :Regular Smile:    تقبل تحياتى

----------


## سهم

> تفضل اخى تحت امرك    تقبل تحياتى

 شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## hadiht21_ht

> تفضل اخى تحت امرك     تقبل تحياتى

 شكرا الى كل من يساعدنا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك

 ان شاء الله اتكون استفدت اخي واذا احتجت لاي مساعده انا جاهز باذن الله 
هذا ايميلي للتواصل :
abo_malek_ali
yahoo and hotmail.
السلام عليكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
بيان صفقاتنا لهذا الاسبوع 
اليورو ين 50 نقطه ربح 
المجنون 70 نقطه ربح 
الدولار /كندي 40 نقطه ربح 
الباوند فرنك 40 - والحمد لله 
يورو دولار ,دولار فرنك,باوند دولار  22 نقطه ربح لمن خرج قت الاخبار 
النيوزيلاندي /استرالي 70 نقطه ربح والحمد الله 
مجموع نقاط الربح في صفقاتنا : 212  نقطه ربح ولله الفضل والمنه 
نحمده سبحانه علي ما اعطانا      
ملاحظه: الصفقات التي تنشر في موضوع المليون تختلف احيانا عما ينشر هنا من ناحيه قطف النقاط 
الف مبروووك للذي دخل معنا 
اخوكم ابو مالك 
السلام عليكم

----------


## tamer

شكرأ لمجهدوك أخ أبو مالك  :A012:

----------


## ابو الحاج

> بيان صفقاتنا لهذا الاسبوع 
> اليورو ين 50 نقطه ربح 
> المجنون 70 نقطه ربح 
> الدولار /كندي 40 نقطه ربح 
> الباوند فرنك 40 - والحمد لله 
> يورو دولار ,دولار فرنك,باوند دولار 22 نقطه ربح لمن خرج قت الاخبار 
> النيوزيلاندي /استرالي 70 نقطه ربح والحمد الله 
> مجموع نقاط الربح في صفقاتنا : 212  نقطه ربح ولله الفضل والمنه 
> نحمده سبحانه علي ما اعطانا      
> ...

  :A006:     :A015:    
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
اللهم زد وبارك ، وأرزق أخونا أبومالك ، ولكل من دخل وشارك    :A012:

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
ما رأيكم يا أخوان في اليورو - دولار   ننتظر التاقطع و اقفال تحت الترند
وفقنا الله وإياكم

----------


## ابو الحاج

> ما رأيكم يا أخوان في اليورو - دولار ننتظر التاقطع و اقفال تحت الترند
> وفقنا الله وإياكم

  
حصل التقاطع وكسر الترند 
أفضل الدخول من اختبار الترند مرة أخرى من 1.2626 بهدف ووقف 40 نقطة 
وفقنا الله وأياكم

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:51 51:   

> حصل التقاطع وكسر الترند 
> أفضل الدخول من اختبار الترند مرة أخرى من 1.2626 بهدف ووقف 40 نقطة 
> وفقنا الله وأياكم

  
اخي العزيز ابو االحاج 
السلام عليكم 
لانستطيع ان ناخذ السعر اذا عاود الاختبار لان السعر تحرك كثيرا 
انا معك اذا تحرك عشر عشرين نقطه قد نعيد الكره عليه اما في هذه الحاله فلا لان الهدف تحقق وانتهي مفعول الشروط  :Regular Smile: 
ممكن يعيد الكره ولكن ليس معناه انه حق الهدف بناء علي الاستراتيجيه  :Regular Smile: 
اشكرك علي هذا الجهد واتمني ان تتمر حتي يكون لك دور في رحلتنا ان شاء الله 
اللسلام عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...&page=22&pp=15 
مشاركه 326

----------


## tamer

اخي أبومالك أرجو التصحيح لو سمحت  
هل الخط الاصفر يصح كترند مكسور أم لا . 
شكرا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

لا لااخي فهو ليس ترند  قوي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبده المصرى

*الى الاستاذ ابو مالك للتعليق*

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...606#post163606 
المشاركات 344   و 345

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
لنراقب الفرصة القادمة على الاسترالي - ين 
يبقى التقاطع وكسر الترند الممتد من فترة طويلة في الصعود    :A012:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> *الى الاستاذ ابو مالك للتعليق*

 حققت والحمد لله 65 نقطة،،،،،،،،،

----------


## ابو الحاج

عفوا لقد نسيت الشارت

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
الاسترالي ين 
شورت 
سعر الدخول 84.95
تاسنوب والهدف 45 نقطه باذن الله 
نسال الله التوفيق

----------


## عبده المصرى

استاذى العزيز ابومالك رجاء التعليق على مشاركتى رقم 2816 حيث انها اول مشاركة لى بالترند المكسور ورأيك كثير يهمنى مع ملاحظة انه حصل تقاطع بس انا نقلت الشارت خطأ الذى قبل التقاطع وشكرا،،،

----------


## رجل القانون

نرجو التعليق على زوج  
اليور دولار 
هل هناك دخول على هذا الزوج بعد كسر النقطه 
1.2575 
شراء

----------


## رجل القانون

وين العالم 
ما اشوووف احد يرد علينا

----------


## عبده المصرى

هل تعتبر فرصة شراء لليورو  دولار رجاء التعليق على الشارت المرفق

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أخوي عبده لازم بالأول يتقاطع خطين الموفنج إيفاريج
وبعدين ينرسم التريند على 3 شمعات تكون إما قمم أو قيعان .
وساعتها الدخول يكون مع افتتاح الشمعة التي تفتح فوق الترند إذا كان الكسر صعوداً ، أو تحت خط الترند إذا كان الكسر هبوطاً .

----------


## عبده المصرى

شكرا حج عبده على الرد السريع ومن هنا ابدأ التصحيح ،،،،،،

----------


## ابو عبد الله

شباب ادعوا الله ان يوفقنا في هذة الفرصة فهي بفضل الله محققة الشروط
الزوج استرالي نيوزلندي 
شباب السبريد بتاع الزوج دا 12 نقطة 
 الدخول شورت بعد اغلاق هذة الشمعة وافتتاح الشمعه الجديدة  
وفقنا الله واياكم الي ما يحب ويرضي  
هذا وان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمني والشيطان

----------


## khaled_35

:A006:  
فرصة حلوة على اليورو أوسترالي 
جميع الشروط تحققت . 
بس أنصح بالإنتظار لحين تجاوز السعر نقطة الخطر (( البايفوت اليومية)) مبينه في الشارت والدخول يكون بعدها أكثر أمان ....  
أنتظار تعليق أستاذنا أبومالك .  (( أبومالك عندي عمليه أنتقال من بيت لين بيت آخر فأعتقد والعالم الله بأني سوف اكون مقصر بالمشاركه معكم كثيراً . فأرجو العذر ))  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
لنراقب هذا الزوج يا أخوان أعتقد عليه فرصة قادمة 
يورو - فرنك
باقي التقاطع والكسر    :A012:

----------


## خبير توب

ياسلام عليك ياابو الحاج فرصة ولا اجمل   
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:     :A015:   
يا أخوان هذا الزوج ايضا  
الاسترليني - فرنك  
باقي التقاطع فقط    :A012:

----------


## gameover

ابو رامي اخوك ابو تراب ناطر الفرصة على الكوع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
ابتعدو عن الباوند فرنك 
ملاحظة هذا الزوج يضرب الاستوب قبل 6 نقاط

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...112#post164112

----------


## ابو الحاج

> لنراقب هذا الزوج يا أخوان أعتقد عليه فرصة قادمة 
> يورو - فرنك
> باقي التقاطع والكسر

 تحققت جميع الشروط 
توكلنا على الله العي القدير

----------


## aelmasry

> تحققت جميع الشروط 
> توكلنا على الله العي القدير

  :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريم ممكن ترسل لنا الشارت هنا بوضعه الجديد  :Regular Smile:   تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ابو الحاج

> اخى الكريم  ممكن ترسل لنا الشارت هنا بوضعه الجديد   تقبل تحياتى

 ابشر يا غالي ولا يهمك

----------


## ابو الحاج

:A006:      :A015:   
بالنسبة لليورو - فرنك الدخول شورت من 1.5582 مع هدف ووقف 40 نقطة
 ما يدعم هذه النقطة خط فايبو 38 على الاسبوعي
وفقنا الله واياكم

----------


## عمرعمرو

فرصة على اليورو أسترالى شارت الساعة قريبة

----------


## gennesh

> فرصة على اليورو أسترالى شارت الساعة قريبة

   :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> شباب ادعوا الله ان يوفقنا في هذة الفرصة فهي بفضل الله محققة الشروط
> الزوج استرالي نيوزلندي 
> شباب السبريد بتاع الزوج دا 12 نقطة 
> الدخول شورت بعد اغلاق هذة الشمعة وافتتاح الشمعه الجديدة  
> وفقنا الله واياكم الي ما يحب ويرضي  
> هذا وان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمني والشيطان

 لله وحده الحمد والمنه والثناء الحسن 
 تم بفضل الله تحقيق الهدف وزيادة ووصل تحقيق الهدف الي اكثر من 60 نقطة   مبروك للاخوة الذي دخلوا معنا 
اللهم وفقنا في متاجرتنا القادمة يا واسع الفضل

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> فرصة على اليورو أسترالى شارت الساعة قريبة

  
باذن الله تكون موفقة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> استاذى العزيز ابومالك رجاء التعليق على مشاركتى رقم 2816 حيث انها اول مشاركة لى بالترند المكسور ورأيك كثير يهمنى مع ملاحظة انه حصل تقاطع بس انا نقلت الشارت خطأ الذى قبل التقاطع وشكرا،،،

 ابش اخي 
وانا اعتذر عن التاخر

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> *الى الاستاذ ابو مالك للتعليق*

 اخي الغالي 
  الترند يجب ان يكون  بين زاويه 35  الي 70 درجه وافضلها اوسطها 
ثانيا اخي المومنيم عندك غريب 
ارج استعمال مومنتيم ال 14 كما ذكر ببدايه الاستراتيجيه 
بشكل عام الترند بتاعك وفرصتك حلوه كبدايه 
اتمني لك التوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## raid_2100

السلام عليكم 
فرصة الباوند دولار باي
هل هذا صحيح ياشباب

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...324#post164324 
فرصه

----------


## khaled_35

فرصة EURJPY 
إنتظار التقاطع
فتح شمعة فوق الترند   :A012:

----------


## الفهـــد

تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  
ياخوان وشرايكم بالصوره هذي انا اشوف انها بعد كسر التراند باي انا صح او خطاء

----------


## khaled_35

> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  
> ياخوان وشرايكم بالصوره هذي انا اشوف انها بعد كسر التراند باي انا صح او خطاء

  
أخي الفهد أولاً
خطوط الموفنج افريج عند الاعدادات خاطئه .. يرجى مراجعة الصفحة الاولي وعمل نفس الاعدادات 
رسم الترند عندك صحيح بس راجع اعدادات الموفنج افرج

----------


## albdr

> فرصة EURJPY 
> إنتظار التقاطع
> فتح شمعة فوق الترند

 يعطيك العافية أخ خالد تحقق الهدف....  لكن الى ترى ان رسم الترند عندك ليس دقيق !  المفروض ما يقطع الشمعات أبدا والا ايش رايك ؟   :A012:

----------


## الفهـــد

> أخي الفهد أولاً
> خطوط الموفنج افريج عند الاعدادات خاطئه .. يرجى مراجعة الصفحة الاولي وعمل نفس الاعدادات 
> رسم الترند عندك صحيح بس راجع اعدادات الموفنج افرج

  
تسلم استاذي والله لا يحرمك من الاجر ويرزقك الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## albdr

ما قلتلي اخي الفهد اش العملة لو سمحت؟؟

----------


## khaled_35

> يعطيك العافية أخ خالد تحقق الهدف....  لكن الى ترى ان رسم الترند عندك ليس دقيق !  المفروض ما يقطع الشمعات أبدا والا ايش رايك ؟

 أخي البدر , شكراً لمداخلتك وملاحظتك. 
لقد قرأت في أحدى المشاركات بأن خط الترند يلامس ثلاث قمم أو قيعان بشرط أن لا يتداخل خط الترند مع جسم أي شمعة على امتداد الخط المرسوم . أما ظلال الشمعه فلا يعتبر لأنه يكون محاوله وهميه لكسر خط الترند ويفشل بعد أن يتخطاه ثم يعود . 
أتمنى أن أكون أوصلت لك وجهة نظري , وننتظر أساتذتنا الكرام للتصحيح إذا كان هناك خطا .  :A012:

----------


## albdr

> أخي البدر , شكراً لمداخلتك وملاحظتك. 
> لقد قرأت في أحدى المشاركات بأن خط الترند يلامس ثلاث قمم أو قيعان بشرط أن لا يتداخل خط الترند مع جسم أي شمعة على امتداد الخط المرسوم . أما ظلال الشمعه فلا يعتبر لأنه يكون محاوله وهميه لكسر خط الترند ويفشل بعد أن يتخطاه ثم يعود . 
> أتمنى أن أكون أوصلت لك وجهة نظري , وننتظر أساتذتنا الكرام للتصحيح إذا كان هناك خطا .

 يعطيك العافية .. ولا شكرا على واجب   :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

السلام عليكم 
شباب ترقبوا معي المجنون الباوند ين 
باذن الله راح تكون فرصه لونق علي فريم الساعة نسال الله التوفيق

----------


## albdr

> السلام عليكم 
> شباب ترقبوا معي المجنون الباوند ين 
> باذن الله راح تكون فرصه لونق علي فريم الساعة نسال الله التوفيق

 وعليكم السلام   هلا وغلا بفارس المليون  نترقب طال عمرك رغم اني ما افضل هالزوج لكن عشانك نترقب  :Regular Smile:     :A012:

----------


## khaled_35

تسلم يا أبو عبدالله ...   :Regular Smile:  بس أنا أخاف من هالزوووج ... فضلاً عن السبريد العالي .  
تحياتي لك ولفرسلن الترند المكسور

----------


## albdr

> السلام عليكم 
> شباب ترقبوا معي المجنون الباوند ين 
> باذن الله راح تكون فرصه لونق علي فريم الساعة نسال الله التوفيق

 وهذا هو...

----------


## khaled_35

أخي البدر الترند يعتمد على شمعتين فقط ... ولا ينصح اساتذتنا الكرام هنا برسم الترند بهذا الشكل أعتقد بأن الرسم الصحيح يكون كما هو مرفق.   :A012:

----------


## albdr

يعطيك العافية أخي خالد   لكن الشرط الذي أعرفة لابد ان يستند الترند على 3 شموع كحد ادنى (انظر ص2) من الموضوع   :A012:

----------


## khaled_35

أخي البدر .. كلامك صحيح وهذه النقطه تختلط على الكثيرين ... 
تعتمد على ثلاث شموع متباعدة ... يعني اذا ثلاث شموع ملامسه الترند متقاربه أو شمعتين مثل ما تم عرضه في الشارت الذي ارفقته فنعتبرها شمعه واحده ولا تعتبر شمعتين أتمنى ان اكون وفقت في توضيح المعلومه ...   :A012: (سبب التعديل إرفاق الشارت)

----------


## الفهـــد

ياخوان عندي صفقة على اليورو دولار على الحقيقي نوع العملية سل اخذتها بالغلطوالان  محققه خساره 102نقطه على الحساب المصغر هل تتوقعون يرتد الموشر من نقطة 12672او اقفلها بخساره لاني اشوف العملية باي ولكم الاجر ياخوان

----------


## albdr

> أخي البدر .. كلامك صحيح وهذه النقطه تختلط على الكثيرين ... 
> تعتمد على ثلاث شموع متباعدة ... يعني اذا ثلاث شموع ملامسه الترند متقاربه أو شمعتين مثل ما تم عرضه في الشارت الذي ارفقته فنعتبرها شمعه واحده ولا تعتبر شمعتين أتمنى ان اكون وفقت في توضيح المعلومه ...       (سبب التعديل إرفاق الشارت)

 يعطيك العافية أخوي..  ونورت الموضوع بوجودك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الفهـــد

> ياخوان عندي صفقة على اليورو دولار على الحقيقي نوع العملية سل اخذتها بالغلطوالان محققه خساره 102نقطه على الحساب المصغر هل تتوقعون يرتد الموشر من نقطة 12672او اقفلها بخساره لاني اشوف العملية باي ولكم الاجر ياخوان

 اخوي البدر نورني بوجودك انت والاخوان اسئل الله لكم التوفيق والرزق الحلال

----------


## albdr

أخي الفهد مشكلتك كبيرة شوي انصحك بوضع موضوع جديد وستحصل على الرد ان شاء الله

----------


## tamer

فرصة لهذا الزوج

----------


## gennesh

> فرصة لهذا الزوج

 مبروك يا استاذ تامر

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ما شاء الله عليكم 
والله اليوم كل المشاركات نار 
ممكن يعتمد عليكم  بالفريق يا اخوان 
اللي  يعرف ايعلم اللي  ما يعرف ونحن متابعين معكم واي خطا منصلحه باذن الله اذا قدرنا 
المهم انتم اتشتغلو 
الاخ تامر حتي لو ما تحقق هدف الفرنك  بتكون الفرصه والترند اكثر من ممتازين 
بدنا اياك بالفريق اذا فاضي ولو بدوام جزئي 
راسلني عالخاص وابعتلي ايميلك اذا عندك رغبه 
الاخ خالد منظرينك 
باقي الاخوه شدو همتكم الملين قريب جدا بهمتكم 
تابعون بموضوع الملايون والدروس الجديده باذن الله

----------


## albdr

يعطيك العافية ابو مالك ...   ما رأيك في الباوند/ين   هل ترى ان رسمتي صحيحة ام الاخ khaled_35 ؟؟   وشكرا لك.

----------


## ابو عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني باذن الله تعالي هذة فرصة علي الاسترالي ين لونق شارت الساعة سعر الهدف 40 نقطة والاستوب 40 نقطة 
والله الموفق الي سواء السبيل 
اخوكم  ابو عبد الله  المصري

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخواني باذن الله تعالي هذة فرصة علي الاسترالي ين لونق شارت الساعة سعر الهدف 40 نقطة والاستوب 40 نقطة 
> والله الموفق الي سواء السبيل 
> اخوكم ابو عبد الله المصري

  
كم هو سعر الدخول..؟؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> كم هو سعر الدخول..؟؟

 هوه صحيح كم سعر الدخول يا مشرفنا  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> هوه صحيح كم سعر الدخول يا مشرفنا

 الاخ العزيز ابومالك مشرفنا ابوعبدالله قائد فرسان المليون ولكن اخى ابوعبدالله صاحب التوصيه تشابه اسماء مع قائدنا ولذلك لزم التنويه،،،

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...941#post164941

----------


## LoHo

هل من أي فرصة لاضافتي معكم في المجموعة ؟  
ايميلي: [email protected]    :Good:   :Good:

----------


## albdr

> هل من أي فرصة لاضافتي معكم في المجموعة ؟  
> ايميلي: [email protected]

 هلا أخي لا داعي للأستأذان البيت بيتك طال عمرك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## albdr

هذه فرصة أمس يا شباب على الباوند/ين   نلاحظ عندما دخلنا (الخط الأبيض) كان السعر 211.91  ثم وصل الى 212.16 (الخط الأصفر) محققا 26نقطة هذا غير   السبريد العالي 9 نقاط (لم أحسبه هنا)  بينما عكس السعر 54 نقطة (الخط الأحمر)   فما رأيكم في هذا الزوج ؟  وشكرا لكم :Regular Smile:    عفوا اخواني يبدو ان الخط الأصفر لم يظهر لكن السعر ظاهر   باللون الأصفر لذلك عدلت المشاركة.

----------


## LoHo

> هلا أخي لا داعي للأستأذان البيت بيتك طال عمرك

 شكرا لك أخي الكريم ..  
انا جديد في عالم الفوريكس و أريد أن أتابع معكم كل الفرص المتاحة ..  
هل لديكم مجموعة على الياهو أو ما شابه ؟

----------


## albdr

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم ..  
> انا جديد في عالم الفوريكس و أريد أن أتابع معكم كل الفرص المتاحة ..  
> هل لديكم مجموعة على الياهو أو ما شابه ؟

 بالنسبة للترند المكسور تابع هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكفيك   :A012:

----------


## LoHo

> بالنسبة للترند المسكور تابع هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكفيك

 معكم أنا قلبا و قالبا ..    :A012:

----------


## ronnie

hello guys, sorry I don't have arabic keyboard. please lets me know, is this chart are right or not?

----------


## LoHo

> hello guys, sorry I don't have arabic keyboard. please lets me know, is this chart are right or not?

 أخي الكريم التريند الصاعد لا يُرسم بهذه الطريقة ..   الترند الصاعد يُرسم بين أدنى ذيلي شمعتين أو أكثر.   أما الترند النازل يُرسم بين أعلى قمتي شمعتين أو أكثر.   تحياتي.

----------


## ronnie

> أخي الكريم التريند الصاعد لا يُرسم بهذه الطريقة ..   الترند الصاعد يُرسم بين أدنى ذيلي شمعتين أو أكثر.   أما الترند النازل يُرسم بين أعلى قمتي شمعتين أو أكثر.   تحياتي.

 you're right, I totaly forgot about it
god bless you

----------


## YML7E

السلاااااااااام عليكم  
ارجوا المشوره هل هذه فرصه للدخول  
وشاكر لكم متابعتكم وشرحكم الاكثر من رائع....

----------


## aelmasry

> السلاااااااااام عليكم  
> ارجوا المشوره هل هذه فرصه للدخول  
> وشاكر لكم متابعتكم وشرحكم الاكثر من رائع....

   :A006:    :A015:   اخى الكريم شوف الرابط ده مشاركة رقم 524 ستجد الرد ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## YML7E

> اخى الكريم شوف الرابط ده مشاركة رقم 524  ستجد الرد ان شاء الله

 فين الرابط يا معلمنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aelmasry

> فين الرابط يا معلمنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...554#post165554    انا اسف ياباشا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## YML7E

المصري 
الف الف الف شكر ياغالي 
وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رجل القانون

usd chf
للمراقبه 
اعتقد اانها فرصة دخول بيع  
على هذا الزوج 
سوف تتحقق بعد قليل 
ارجو المشوره من اهل الخبره

----------


## المتوكل

> usd chf
> للمراقبه 
> اعتقد اانها فرصة دخول بيع  
> على هذا الزوج 
> سوف تتحقق بعد قليل 
> ارجو المشوره من اهل الخبره

 أنتبه أخي الكريم السوق على بعد ساعات من الاغلاق... ما يحصل الآن هو أغفال مراكز

----------


## رجل القانون

المتوكل 
اشكرك على المداخله 
انا لا اريد ان ادخل إلى هذه الصفقه 
ولكن فقط اريد ان اتاكد بان تحليل صحيح للصفقه 
تحياتي لك يا بطل

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

:A006:     https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=541

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

:A006:     https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=542

----------


## alysamir

برجا ء من الاخوان اخبارى كيفية ارفاق شارت للمنتدى او بمعنى اصح صورة من الميتا للمنتدى فى مشاركاتى

----------


## عبده المصرى

> برجا ء من الاخوان اخبارى كيفية ارفاق شارت للمنتدى او بمعنى اصح صورة من الميتا للمنتدى فى مشاركاتى

 اتفضل استاذ على هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=30
وهذا رابط أخر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=493
تحت أمرك أخى،،،،،،،،،

----------


## الناايفه

السلام عليكم   
كيف حالكم 
انا جديده على الفوركس وحبيت اشارك معك   اعتقد ان هناك فرصة على زوج الـ NZD/USD و في انتضار اكتمال لشروط   ارجو منكم الافاده والنصيحه ان احتاج ذلك

----------


## BahraiN

> السلام عليكم   
> كيف حالكم 
> انا جديده على الفوركس وحبيت اشارك معك   اعتقد ان هناك فرصة على زوج الـ NZD/USD و في انتضار اكتمال لشروط   ارجو منكم الافاده والنصيحه ان احتاج ذلك

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيج اختي النايفة بالنسبة للشارت الي ارفقتيه صحيح 100%  ما مافي تعليق  :Regular Smile:    فرصة رائعة و احنا في الانتضار  بالتوفيق

----------


## الناايفه

اشكرك على مرورك  مما اعطاني الثقه للتقدم اكثر واكثر

----------


## alysamir

ارجو من الاجوة الكرام ان يفيدونا هل قاربت فرصة للنيوزلاندى دولار و نحن بانتظار التقاطع حيث ان هذة اول مشاركة لى فارجو التصحيح

----------


## alysamir

اعتذر على اضافة شارت النيوزرندى لم اعلم ان هناك من سبقنى باضافتة

----------


## alysamir

هل صفقة الكندى دولار قاربت على تحقيق شروط الاستراتيجية حبث لم يتبقى غير تقاطع الموفينج ارجو التصحيح لو ان الهط مرسوم خطا

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

> هل صفقة الكندى دولار قاربت على تحقيق شروط الاستراتيجية حبث لم يتبقى غير تقاطع الموفينج ارجو التصحيح لو ان الهط مرسوم خطا

 ترى انا مبتدأ كمان  
بس أعتقد ان خط الترند ليس مرتكز على 3 شموع 
الله اعلم 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## albdr

> ترى انا مبتدأ كمان  
> بس أعتقد ان خط الترند ليس مرتكز على 3 شموع 
> الله اعلم 
> تقبل تحياتي

   أحسنت عزيزي ليس مرتكز على ثلاث شموع فهو ليس ترند   مكسور.

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

اعتقد انه يوجد فرصة لليورو/ ياباني 
ارجوا التأكد

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

حبيب البي يالبدر شوف الفرصة لليورو/ ياباني 
هل هي حقيقية ولا لا

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

وكمان عندي سؤال 
اية شارت اللي نستخدم الساعة او الـ 4 ساعات

----------


## gameover

اخوتي الاعزاء  
لا ادعي انني خبير بالاستراتيجية بوجود استاذي ابو مالك  
ولكن حسب ما فهمته من هذه الاستراتيجية الذهبية انه لا يمكنك رسم الترند قبل التقاطع عند التقاطع يمكنك رسم الترند 
اخوكم ابو تراب 
ارجو من اخي ابو مالك التصحيح ان امكن

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

> اخوتي الاعزاء  
> لا ادعي انني خبير بالاستراتيجية بوجود استاذي ابو مالك  
> ولكن حسب ما فهمته من هذه الاستراتيجية الذهبية انه لا يمكنك رسم الترند قبل التقاطع عند التقاطع يمكنك رسم الترند 
> اخوكم ابو تراب 
> ارجو من اخي ابو مالك التصحيح ان امكن

 شكرا على التوضيح اخي ابو تراب

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> وكمان عندي سؤال 
> اية شارت اللي نستخدم الساعة او الـ 4 ساعات

 السلام عليكم اخواني   دائما اتابع ما تكتبون ونستفيد منكم باذن الله  بما انك مبتدأ اخي فارجو استخدام شارت الساعه فقط  كما نريد من الاخوه ان يسالو ويجاوب بعضهم البعض حتي تعم الفائده ويقل الحمل واذا حصل اي شيئ يتدخل احد الاخوه المتقينين لهذه الاستراتيجيه كأخونا ابو تراب جيم اوفر واخونا خالد 35 وابو زكريا وغيرهم  
نراكم مساء باذن الله

----------


## أحمد سليمان

:A015:    
هل هذه تعتبر فرصه على زوج اليورو\ دولار , حيث قمت برسم الترند قبل التقاطع وقد قرأت من صاحب الاستراتيجه الاخ ليكود انه لا يشترط ان تكون جميع الشروط في وقت واحد ولكن يجب ان تكون تحققت جميعها وقت الدخول , ارجو التكرم والتعليق على هذه الفرصه 
بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## gameover

> شكرا على التوضيح اخي ابو تراب

 هلا فيك اخي العزيز بالخدمة ان شاء الله بالنقاش والاسئلة نتعلم باذن الله من بعضنا البعض

----------


## Dr.Forex

كم تحقق تلك الاستراتيجيه   ؟؟
كم نقطه للزوج ؟.
هل ناجحه ؟
هل هنالك اكسبرت لها ؟

----------


## الناايفه

مر حبا    
 هاذي تجربه اخرى لي   
 ارجو منكم التعليق والافاده ان احتاج ذلك

----------


## BahraiN

> مر حبا 
>  هاذي تجربه اخرى لي 
>   ارجو منكم التعليق والافاده ان احتاج ذلك

 هلافيك اختي مرة اخرى و ما شاء الله مافي اي تعليق على الشارت
و الان تم الكسر و التقاطع و تم الدخول 
بالتوفيق لي و لكم جميعا يارب
تحياتي لك  :A012:

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

:A006:     https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=602   :Cash:      :A004:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> هلافيك اختي مرة اخرى و ما شاء الله مافي اي تعليق على الشارت
> و الان تم الكسر و التقاطع و تم الدخول 
> بالتوفيق لي و لكم جميعا يارب
> تحياتي لك

 اخوي بحريني زاوية الترند منفرجه اكثر من اللازم وبكدا تخالف الشروط حيث يفضل ميل الترند بزاويه من 30 ال 70 درجة

----------


## klyk

> اخوي بحريني زاوية الترند منفرجه اكثر من اللازم وبكدا تخالف الشروط حيث يفضل ميل الترند بزاويه من 30 ال 70 درجة

  :A015:  
هذا ليس من شروط الترند المكسور و إنما هي إجتهادات شخصية فقط.
أرى أن الترند صحيح ما دام يعتمد على 3 شموع ، و خصوصا أن تصنيف نقاطها جيد.  :A012:

----------


## madro

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=623

----------


## albdr

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=623

 هلا أخوي  لكن هذا الزوج حركته عنيفة جدا ويااا كم اشتكوا منه الشباب فلو  تبعد عنه افضل.   :A012:

----------


## albdr

> حبيب البي يالبدر شوف الفرصة لليورو/ ياباني 
> هل هي حقيقية ولا لا

 هلا أخوي آسف جدا على التأخر في الرد كنت في الدوام أمس والله  المهم:  أول شيء أرحب بك معنا  :Regular Smile:    ثاني شي حبيبي رسمتك مو صحيحة لأن الترند لم يرتكز على ثلاث  شموع لأنه اذا كانت شمعتين متجاورتين لا تحسب شمعتين..  وبعدين رسم الترند عندك  قصير نوعا ما!!  وأرجو الا تعتمد على رأيي كثيرا فأنا مازلت على الديمو أخوي   لكن أساعد بقدر ما أستطيع :Regular Smile:     :A012:

----------


## albdr

> هلافيك اختي مرة اخرى و ما شاء الله مافي اي تعليق على الشارت
> و الان تم الكسر و التقاطع و تم الدخول 
> بالتوفيق لي و لكم جميعا يارب
> تحياتي لك

 هلااا أخي بحيريني رسمتك راااائعة لكن عكس السعر  :Frown:  ...

----------


## gameover

ارى الله اعلم انه هنالك فرصة شورت على الدولار ين ترند المكسور ننتظر التقاطع من ثم نرسم الترنداخي ابو مالك نرجو التصحيح

----------


## meroo_basha

> ارى الله اعلم انه هنالك فرصة شورت على الدولار ين ترند المكسور ننتظر التقاطع من ثم نرسم الترنداخي ابو مالك نرجو التصحيح

 كلام جميل يا أخي .. ولكن الحذر من الدعم عند 115.75

----------


## gameover

> كلام جميل يا أخي .. ولكن الحذر من الدعم عند 115.75

 اخي العزيز نحن نكتفي ب 20 نقطة  بس الان الحذر في اخبار على الدولار ساعة 5

----------


## BahraiN

> اخوي بحريني زاوية الترند منفرجه اكثر من اللازم وبكدا تخالف الشروط حيث يفضل ميل الترند بزاويه من 30 ال 70 درجة

 هلا فيك اخي ابو عبدالله 
مشكور على النصيحة بس ممكن ترفق لي الشارت مع الترند ذو الـ 70 او 30 درجة حق اتعلم  منك :Regular Smile:   
تحياتي لك

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

:A006:    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=637    :A012:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> هلا فيك اخي ابو عبدالله 
> مشكور على النصيحة بس ممكن ترفق لي الشارت مع الترند ذو الـ 70 او 30 درجة حق اتعلم منك  
> تحياتي لك

 اخوي بحريني مرفق صورة من زاوية الترند كلما كانت زاوية الترند كبيرة نسبيا كلما كان الكسر اكبر واسرع واذا صغرة زاوية الترند عن 30 درجة اعتبرت خط مقاومة اكثر منها ترند  
هذا كلام اخي وحبيبي ليكويد لي شخصيا 
والله الموفق الي سواء السبيل

----------


## BahraiN

> اخوي بحريني مرفق صورة من زاوية الترند كلما كانت زاوية الترند كبيرة نسبيا كلما كان الكسر اكبر واسرع واذا صغرة زاوية الترند عن 30 درجة اعتبرت خط مقاومة اكثر منها ترند  
> هذا كلام اخي وحبيبي ليكويد لي شخصيا 
> والله الموفق الي سواء السبيل

 مشكور على المعلومة يعطيك العافية  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

اعتقد هناك فرصة بيع او شراء على على اليورو دولار

----------


## ابو عبد الله

اسعد الله مساكم وبالربح  والرزق الكثير ارضانا وارضاكم 
يا رب تكون دي فرصة جيده علي اليورو فرانك   
 والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## LoHo

أخ ابو عبد الله, هل عناك فرصة على الباوند دولار حيث أنه الآن يتذبذب عند خط الفايبو 23.6  و يحاول اختراقه, و هذا يعني أنه سوف يخترق خط ال 38.2 صعودا بسرعة.   هل تحليلي صحيح ؟, و إن كان خاطئا, أرجو التصحيح ..   تحياتي لك.  :Good:

----------


## ابو عبد الله

> أخ ابو عبد الله, هل عناك فرصة على الباوند دولار حيث أنه الآن يتذبذب عند خط الفايبو 23.6     و يحاول اختراقه, و هذا يعني أنه سوف يخترق خط ال 38.2 صعودا بسرعة.   هل تحليلي صحيح ؟, و إن كان خاطئا, أرجو التصحيح ..   تحياتي لك.

 اخي الحبيب التذبذب عدوي هذة الاستراتيجية وجميع الاستراتيجيات ارجوا الابتعاد الان وشوف ازواج غيره   
 اخيكم / ابو عبد الله المصري

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

سؤال يؤرقني وياريت اي احد متمكن من الاستراتيجية يجاوبني 
اي فريم اللي نحنا نشتغل عليه هل هو فريم الساعة او الاربع ساعات؟

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> سؤال يؤرقني وياريت اي احد متمكن من الاستراتيجية يجاوبني 
> اي فريم اللي نحنا نشتغل عليه هل هو فريم الساعة او الاربع ساعات؟

 أخي الكريم 
هذه الإستراتيجية تعمل على الساعة والأربع ساعات والديلي وجميع الفريمات حتى النصف الساعة للمتمكن منها .  
والأربع ساعات والديلي ممتازة جداً ولكن فرصها نادرة .  
وفريم الساعة مناسب جداً وفرصه أكثر . وبالتالي تستطيع العمل على الساعة والأربع ساعات أيهما وجدت الترند يرسم عليه ويشكل جيد فتوكل على الله .

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

> أخي الكريم 
> هذه الإستراتيجية تعمل على الساعة والأربع ساعات والديلي وجميع الفريمات حتى النصف الساعة للمتمكن منها .  
> والأربع ساعات والديلي ممتازة جداً ولكن فرصها نادرة .  
> وفريم الساعة مناسب جداً وفرصه أكثر . وبالتالي تستطيع العمل على الساعة والأربع ساعات أيهما وجدت الترند يرسم عليه ويشكل جيد فتوكل على الله .

 
تقبل فائق شكري وتقديري

----------


## gameover

اخواني اخواتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اسأل الله العلي الاعلى ان يرزقكم من خزائنه  
فرصة على يورو كنديeur/cad نسأل الله ان يتممها معانا ويكسر الترند ويتم التقاطع لنأخذه شورت ارجوا من حضراتكم المتابعة

----------


## aboali

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
ابو على

----------


## نجاح

:A006:    
لعشاق الترند المكسور

----------


## النمر الكسلان

أخووي ابو مالك اود الاستفسار عن كيفية العمل مع الشارت التالي ........... وهو شارت الباوند دولار
على فريم الأربعة سعات .............. وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ashrafnajo

يا جماعة الخير حد يشرحلنا اخر شارت في هالموضوع مش فاهم اشي منو

----------


## mr13

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال يا جماعة...
هل ممكن أن نجد فرصتين متعاكستين لنفس الزوج في نفس الفترة او في فترتين متقاربتين...مثلا نجد فرصة شراء في شارت الساعة وفي نفس الوقت او في وقت قريب لاحق فرصة أخرى بيع في شارت الأربع ساعات ????
ادا كان الجواب بلا..فهل مهنى هدا أن يكون شارت الاربع ساعات مؤيد لشارت الساعة..يعني شراء شراء أو بيع بيع???

----------


## ronnie

مارايكم بهذا الشارت ياجماعة؟

----------


## ehabbb

:A015:   
الاخ ابو مالك .. هل تعتبر فرصه بيع Usd/jpy

----------


## ehabbb

الشارت

----------


## ehabbb

اسف.....  الشارت

----------


## gameover

اخي العزيز رسم الترند مش صحيح ولو اعتبرنا انه صحح يجب الدخول من بداية الشمعة   
الله اعلم نرجو التعليق من اخينا ابو مالك

----------


## محمد حسن

السلام عليكم 
بعد شكري وتقديري علي هذا المجهود من اجل اخوانك
برجاء وضع اسهل طريقه لرسم الترند علي التشارت
حتي تكون سهله وبسيطة للمبتدئين
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## النمر الكسلان

:A006:   :A015:   
حاب اوضح وجهة نظري في شارت الأخ ايهاب....  
حبيت اتلقف حبتين ياجماعة الخير ولا تواخذوني بس حاب اشارك ببعض المعلومات المصدية في 
راسي ............ وسامحونا على القصوور  :Cool:     :A012:

----------


## alwhab_a

أرجوا أن تقبلوا مداخلاتي
الشارت للدولار/ين
إن هذا الزوج ليس من الاستراتيجية لتذبذبه
وشكرا

----------


## hadi

السلام عليكم ... اخواني يعطيكم الف عافية 
هل رسم الترند صحيح وهل هناك فرصة شورت ؟؟
تحياتي لكم ...

----------


## النمر الكسلان

:A006:    :A015:  
أبوي هذي محاولة بسيطة مني ولست بعالم ولكن ادليت بدلوي ولاخاب من استشاار 
تحياااتي ... النمر المنتف .... المضارب الكسلان  :Cool:    :A012:

----------


## hadi

شكرا لك اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Mr:Hatem

:Good:

----------


## gameover

> السلام عليكم ... اخواني يعطيكم الف عافية 
> هل رسم الترند صحيح وهل هناك فرصة شورت ؟؟
> تحياتي لكم ...

  
اخي العزيز من شروط الترند المكسور انه لا يتم رسم الترند الا بعد التقاطع

----------


## gameover

اخي العزيز mr:hatem رسمك للترند غلط لانه لا يرتكز على 3 شمعات

----------


## النمر الكسلان

أخوي حاااتم هذا التصحيح اللي اجتهدت فيه ارجو انك تقبله ............ تحياتي

----------


## hadi

> اخي العزيز من شروط الترند المكسور انه لا يتم رسم الترند الا بعد التقاطع

 شكرا اخي العزيز على العلومة راحت عن بالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Mr:Hatem

> أخوي حاااتم هذا التصحيح اللي اجتهدت فيه ارجو انك تقبله ............ تحياتي

  
اخوي النمر ومنكم نستفيد يعطيك العافيه على النقطة هذي ..... 
لكن اللي فهمته منك ان المقصود من كل الشارتين عمل  شورت على العملة  
وفقك الله الي ما تحب وترضى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المهموم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اخواني من عنده اكسبرت للترند المكسور يرسله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## waddah

يا اخوان وين قائدنا ابو مالك؟؟؟؟  عسى المانع خير

----------


## waddah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> اخواني من عنده اكسبرت للترند المكسور يرسله 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  
يا اخي اذا كنت تقصد التمبليت فهو في المرفق الاول 
اما اذا تقصد المؤشر الخاص بالترند المكسور وهو لا ينصح به الاخ ابو مالك فهو في المرفق الثاني
 ولكن لا يوجد اكسبيرت حسب علمي للترند المكسور   :A012:

----------


## gameover

> يا اخوان وين قائدنا ابو مالك؟؟؟؟  عسى المانع خير

 اخي العزيز اخينا ابو مالك لا يقدر ان يكون على السمع بسبب سوء الوضع العسكري في جنوب لبنان لقد انقطعت الكهرباء بسبب قصف العدو الاسرائيلي لشبكات الكهرباء نسئل الله ان يحمي اهلنا في الجنوب

----------


## waddah

الله يحميهم وينصرهم  ويبعد عنهم كل مكروه

----------


## محمد حسن

كنت اطمع من اخواني ان يشرح لي احد  الوما وما معني الكلمه نفسها وعمليه الدمج

----------


## mr13

> أخوي حاااتم هذا التصحيح اللي اجتهدت فيه ارجو انك تقبله ............ تحياتي

 السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم..ألاحظ أن رسمك للترند خاطىء...فهناك اختراقات عديدة للشموع لخط الترند...أتمنى أن تعيد قراءة مشاركات سابقة في صفحات الاستراتيجية لتلاحظ  طريقة الرسم الصحيح للترند....
ملاحظة أخرى ..حاول ان  لا ترسم الترند على شارت مكبر...
أخوك منير

----------


## gameover

> كنت اطمع من اخواني ان يشرح لي احد  الوما وما معني الكلمه نفسها وعمليه الدمج

 اخي العزيز هذا ملف مرفق يشرح طريقة الوما

----------


## mr13

> كنت اطمع من اخواني ان يشرح لي احد  الوما وما معني الكلمه نفسها وعمليه الدمج

 السلام عليكم
معنى كلمة الوما..هي WMA...وهي اختصار ل Weighted Moving Average...حيث أن هده الاستراتيجية تعتمد على تقاطعات لخطين من الموفينج افريج...
أتمنى أن تعود الى رابط الاستراتيجية...ستفهم كل شيء.
أما الدمج ..فيقصد به الاخوان انهم سوف يعملون على استراتيجية الوما و الترند المكسور معا...
دمتم..
أخوكم منير

----------


## alysamir

ارجو ان تفيدونى اخوانى هل رسمى للترند صحيح للنيوزلاندى دولار حيث بانتظار التقاطع و نزول مؤشر مومنيشن تحت 100

----------


## محمد حسن

شكرا يجيم اوفر علي االملف فعلا كنت محتاجله
وشكري لاخي منير علي التوضيح
جزاكم الله خير
وجعل صدوركم دائما واسعه لمساعدة المبتدين

----------


## aelmasry

> ارجو ان تفيدونى اخوانى هل رسمى للترند صحيح للنيوزلاندى دولار حيث بانتظار التقاطع و نزول مؤشر مومنيشن تحت 100

  :A006:    :A015:    أخى الكريم رسمك للترند اكثر من ممتاز ولكن نصيحة انتظر الى ان يتم تقاطع مؤشرى الموفينج ثم ابدا برسم الترند  :Regular Smile:

----------


## haithamgolden

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15172.html

----------


## alysamir

هل هذة فرصة على اليورو ين قاربت هلى التحقيق يتبقى التقاطع و نزول المومينشن تحت 100

----------


## المراقب

* مالذي حدث لكم ياقوم ؟
 لقد مررنا بوقت كانت هذه الاستراتيجية تحصد كل أنواع النجاح !!!
 هل نحن من الذين يحبون تجريب كل شيء ...؟
  إذا كانت هذه الاستراتيجية  مربحة فلماذا هجرها روادها ؟
   لقد سمعت من بعضهم يقول انه لم يعرف طعم الربح إلا مع هذه الأستراتيجية ..
   والان  نحن نموت من العطش والماء أمامنا !!!
   نعاني الخسائر مع أن الحل موجد 
   هذه همسة لكل من كان يعمل بهذه الأستراتيجية 
   ماهو سبب تركك لها  ؟
   تحاتي للجميع*

----------


## waddah

> *مالذي حدث لكم ياقوم ؟*  *لقد مررنا بوقت كانت هذه الاستراتيجية تحصد كل أنواع النجاح !!!* *هل نحن من الذين يحبون تجريب كل شيء ...؟* *إذا كانت هذه الاستراتيجية مربحة فلماذا هجرها روادها ؟* *لقد سمعت من بعضهم يقول انه لم يعرف طعم الربح إلا مع هذه الأستراتيجية ..* *والان نحن نموت من العطش والماء أمامنا !!!* *نعاني الخسائر مع أن الحل موجد*  *هذه همسة لكل من كان يعمل بهذه الأستراتيجية*  *ماهو سبب تركك لها ؟* *تحاتي للجميع*** **

  :Good:

----------


## waddah

فرصة على اليورو دولار على فريم الاربع ساعاتانتبه لها الاخ عماد486 بارك الله فيه ارجو التصحيح

----------


## داي ترايدر

> فرصة على اليورو دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات    انتبه لها الاخ عماد486 بارك الله فيه    ارجو التصحيح

 أخي وضاح من شروط الاستراتيجية الأساسية هو فريم الساعة و ليس فريم 4 ساعات..  تقبل تحياتي أخي العزيز..

----------


## waddah

فرصة اخرى اخواني على الدولار فرنكعلى فريم الاربع ساعات  بانتظار كسر الترند  :Good:    ارجو التصحيح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

:A015:           
كيفكم يا اصحبا الترند المكسور
اعتقد انها فرصة قريبة
خلو بالكم على اليورو دولار  
تحياتي لكم و بالتوفيق

----------


## عبد المهيمن

:A006:   :A006:   
السلام عليكممعلش اخواني انا قليل التواجد في المنتدى ولكن بطلع على الشارت شفت هي الفرصة على الاسترليني فرنك
او قرب تشكل فرصة فحبيت اضيفها واعذروني لو كان في حد قبلي اضافها فانا لم اتصفح اخر اربع صفخات
فقط اردت التنبيه لها و اتمنى الفائدة لكم

----------


## المتوكل

*للمتابعة وبعجاله ... اليورو/ ين... الشارت يتكلم عن نفسه*

----------


## المتوكل

> *للمتابعة وبعجاله ... اليورو/ ين... الشارت يتكلم عن نفسه*

   أن شاء الله أستفدتوا من الفرصه   
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار لاصحاب الترند المكسور
في حال تحققت شروط الاستراتيجية على فريم 4 ساعات فكم يكون الهدف وكم يكون الستوب ارجو التكرم بافادتنا بهذه النقطة وقد ارفقت لكم مثال بالشارت

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> أخي وضاح من شروط الاستراتيجية الأساسية هو فريم الساعة و ليس فريم 4 ساعات..  تقبل تحياتي أخي العزيز..

 السلام عليكم اخي قبل شوي عرضت فرصة على فريم الاربع ساعات
انا اعلم انا الاستراتيجية تستخدم فريم الساعة ولكن اتذكر في احدى الصفحات تم ذكر موضوع الاربع ساعات و سال عنه الاخ واضع الاسترتيجية ولكن بصراحة مو عارف اي صفحة ما شاء الله من كثر الردود 
انا اسال للعلم والتجريب فقط خلينا نشوفها على فريم اربع ساعات كم تحقق
ومشكور على تنبيهك

----------


## aelmasry

> السلام عليكم اخي قبل شوي عرضت فرصة على فريم الاربع ساعات
> انا اعلم انا الاستراتيجية تستخدم فريم الساعة ولكن اتذكر في احدى الصفحات تم ذكر موضوع الاربع ساعات و سال عنه الاخ واضع الاسترتيجية ولكن بصراحة مو عارف اي صفحة ما شاء الله من كثر الردود 
> انا اسال للعلم والتجريب فقط خلينا نشوفها على فريم اربع ساعات كم تحقق
> ومشكور على تنبيهك

  :A006:    :A015:   أخى الكريم نعم نستطيع العمل على فريم 4 ساعات والاهداف تكون 70 نقطة والاستوب 50 نقطة  ارجو من الخبراء التصحيح لى اذا كنت على خطأ

----------


## dahoomi

:A015:     إلى محبيي استراتيجية الترند المكسور بعد غياب نعود إليكم اتمنى من الاخوه المشاركه مجددا لكي نستفيد ونفيد فرصه مرتقبه على NZD/USD ننتظر اكتمال شرط التقاطع تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> إلى محبيي استراتيجية الترند المكسور بعد غياب نعود إليكم اتمنى من الاخوه المشاركه مجددا لكي نستفيد ونفيد فرصه مرتقبه على NZD/USD ننتظر اكتمال شرط التقاطع تقبلوا تحياتي

 اكتملت الشروط فتحت الشمعه على 0.6194

----------


## عبده المصرى

> اكتملت الشروط فتحت الشمعه على 0.6194

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## dahoomi

> 

 اهلا اخ عبده لاتحرمنا من مشاركاتك الرائعه تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

:A015:  
فرصه على Aud/usd ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند
الدخول Sell مع افتتاح الشمعه الهدف 40 والاستوب 40
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ToviaT

لا حرمنا الله منك أخي دحومي   وفي إنتظار الفرصة بإذن الله وماشاء الله فرص ولا أحلى  :A012:

----------


## dahoomi

:A015:   فرص ناريه  :Good:   مع الشمعه القادمه مرفق الشارت الاول EUR/USD         الشارت الثاني GBP/USD        الشارت الثالث USD/CHF  تم الكسر والتقاطع ننتظر افتتاح الشموع تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

شمعة اليورو فتحت على 1.2733 sell شمعة الاسترليني فتحت علىsell 1.8642    شمعة الفرنك فتحت على buy1.2348

----------


## الدراهم100

نسأل الله لكم التوفيق

----------


## ToviaT

اللهم أمين

----------


## رعد الجنوب

لفريق السلاحف للمتابعة وإبداء وجهة النظر

----------


## dahoomi

> فرصه على Aud/usd ننتظر افتتاح الشمعه تحت الترند
> الدخول Sell مع افتتاح الشمعه الهدف 40 والاستوب 40
> تقبلوا تحياتي

  +40 بفضل الله تحقق الهدف

----------


## dahoomi

> شمعة اليورو فتحت على 1.2733 sell شمعة الاسترليني فتحت علىsell 1.8642  شمعة الفرنك فتحت على buy1.2348

 -40 -40 -40 تم ضرب الوقف نسأل الله ان يوفقنا في المتاجرات القادمه تقلبوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ToviaT

الحمد لله على كل حال  :A012:

----------


## ToviaT

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   وهذي المشاركة رقم 3000 ماشاء الله تبارك الله وفقنا الله وإياكم جميعاً

----------


## aelmasry

> وهذي المشاركة رقم 3000 ماشاء الله تبارك الله وفقنا الله وإياكم جميعاً

  :A006:    :A015:   وهذه الاولى فى الالف الرابعة  جزئ الله كل خير من علمنا وساعدنا هنا فى هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة بارك الله فى الاخ ليكويد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

:A015:  
حبيت اشاركم للفائدة  :Regular Smile:  
اعتقد ان هناك فرصة على زوج الـ Aud/cad

----------


## BahraiN

و خلو بالكم على هالزوج  :Regular Smile:   
الـ EUR/CAD اربع ساعات
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## الباحث

توفرت الشروط على زوج اليورو استرالي  و البيع من 1.6715 بوقف 40 و هدف 40 نقطة على الأقل  تحياتي

----------


## dahoomi

> و خلو بالكم على هالزوج    
> الـ EUR/CAD اربع ساعات
> بالتوفيق يارب

 ماشاء الله عليك ياشعلة المنتدى فرصه حلوه  :Good:   لاتحرمنا من مشاركاتك اخوي :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> توفرت الشروط على زوج اليورو استرالي   و البيع من 1.6715 بوقف 40 و هدف 40 نقطة على الأقل  تحياتي

 صيده موفقه فاتتني  :Frown:   فرصه رووووعه وخاصة الترند ولا احلى يااستاذي الباحث :Good:   لاتنسانا في الفرص الحلوه ترى منتظرك تقبل تحياتي :Regular Smile:

----------


## dahoomi

> وهذي المشاركة رقم 3000 ماشاء الله تبارك الله وفقنا الله وإياكم جميعاً

   ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 3000 كل 1000 شمعه وانتم بخير

----------


## الباحث

> صيده موفقه فاتتني   فرصه رووووعه وخاصة الترند ولا احلى يااستاذي الباحث  لاتنسانا في الفرص الحلوه ترى منتظرك تقبل تحياتي

 هلا بك أخي dahoomi: 
أبشر بالخير من الله الهادي و الموفق ،
و لاحظ معي أن السعر ممكن يعود بسبب وجود خطي دعم قريبة عند 1.6686 و 1.6666
المهم أن الحذر واجب اليوم بسبب خبر الفائدة على اليورو بتقريب الوقف للدخول أو الخروج قبل الخبر 
و على كل حال إن إستمر نزولا فيمكن أخذه شراء من خط الترند اليومي من 1.6626 بوقف 40 و هدف 70-100 نقطة بإذن الله و توفيقه 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ابن مصر

اكرمك الله اخوانى فى الله اعدتم للاستراتيجية رونقها الجميل يوفقكم الله العلى القدير.

----------


## الباحث

> هلا بك أخي dahoomi: 
> أبشر بالخير من الله الهادي و الموفق ،
> و لاحظ معي أن السعر ممكن يعود بسبب وجود خطي دعم قريبة عند 1.6686 و 1.6666
> المهم أن الحذر واجب اليوم بسبب خبر الفائدة على اليورو بتقريب الوقف للدخول أو الخروج قبل الخبر 
> و على كل حال إن إستمر نزولا فيمكن أخذه شراء من خط الترند اليومي من 1.6626 بوقف 40 و هدف 70-100 نقطة بإذن الله و توفيقه 
> تحياتي لك

 فعلا عاد من الدعم المذكور  و نتجنب الدخول الآن و ننتظره من الترند النازل بيعا على 1.6738 بوقف 40 و هدف 70 نقطة بإذن الله  السعر الآن 1.6714 طبعا بدأنا بالترند المكسور ثم تطور الموضوع خارج الإستراتيجية ،  سامحونا :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابن مصر

اخى الباحث السعر الان 1.6744 ندخل الان شراء ام نتتظره وهو نازل وشكرا،،

----------


## الباحث

الصعود قوي و قد دخلت متوكلا على الله 
 لكن نخرج  بأقل خسارة إن حصل إغلاق لشمعة الساعة فوق 1.6760 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الباحث

السعر صعد 80 نقطة في ساعتين و كسر خط الترند النازل و توفرت شروط الترند المكسور للشراء ،
 و أرى الخروج و التريث لهدوء العواصف و انتهاء الأخبار ،

----------


## الباحث

اللهم نسألك التوفيق :  تحققت جميع الشروط على زوج الأسترالي ين ،    و الشراء من 87.66 بوقف 40 و هدف 40 نقطة بإذن الله

----------


## dahoomi

> اللهم نسألك التوفيق :   تحققت جميع الشروط على زوج الأسترالي ين ،    و الشراء من 87.66 بوقف 40 و هدف 40 نقطة بإذن الله

 ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله فرصه ممتازه معاك ان شاء الله يااستاذ بإذن يتحقق الهدف يارب تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 3000 كل 1000 شمعه وانتم بخير

 اخى داهومى حياك الله لا خلاف على الترند المكسور فهى من افضل الطرق الموجودة حاليا والدليل على ذلك الاخ الذى كسب مسابقة خبراء المال وحقق 1883% باستخدام الترند المكسور   لكن الفت النظر لانه ارى انها اصبحت سمة فى بعض المواضيع بالنسبة لعدد المشاركات او عدد الزائرين  فهذا كله لايهم انا عندى موضوع من 10 صفحات مفيد افضل من 1000 صفحة ولا يوجد استفادة  وبرغم ذلك فالترند المكسور اكثر موضوع تم مشاهدته او تم زيارته وليس هذا الذى يعطى الترند المكسور اهميته  فالترند المكسور بغنى عن هذا كله فهى من افضل الطرق وان كان كثير من الاخوة تركوها وانا اتابعها من وقت لاخر مش دايما   وان شاء الله الطريقة ناجحة وفريق المليون يحقق اهدافه   تقبل مودتى

----------


## w7sh

> اخى داهومى  حياك الله لا خلاف على الترند المكسور فهى من افضل الطرق الموجودة حاليا والدليل على ذلك الاخ الذى كسب مسابقة خبراء المال وحقق 1883% باستخدام الترند المكسور   لكن الفت النظر لانه ارى انها اصبحت سمة فى بعض المواضيع بالنسبة لعدد المشاركات او عدد الزائرين  فهذا كله لايهم انا عندى موضوع من 10 صفحات مفيد افضل من 1000 صفحة ولا يوجد استفادة  وبرغم ذلك فالترند المكسور اكثر موضوع تم مشاهدته او تم زيارته وليس هذا الذى يعطى الترند المكسور اهميته  فالترند المكسور بغنى عن هذا كله فهى من افضل الطرق وان كان كثير من الاخوة تركوها وانا اتابعها من وقت لاخر مش دايما   وان شاء الله الطريقة ناجحة وفريق المليون يحقق اهدافه   تقبل مودتى

 صح لسانك اخوي سمير

----------


## أبوحبيب

السلام عليكم 
يا شباب وين الفرص ما تحطوها مثل أول ؟؟؟

----------


## mr13

ألسلام عليكم لبعث الحياة من جديد في هدا الموضوع هده فرصة  قادمة  بيع فرنك/ ين.... CHF/JPY ..على فريم الساعة.. دمتم أخوكم منير

----------


## Naceredine

مشكور اخيmr13 كيف لحوال واش راهم ناس قسنطينة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
فرسان الترند المكسور كموج البحر مره يثورو ومرره يهدأو 
ان شاء الله  نحن معكم ما دمنا في الفوركس 
نعود ونفرأ اول ثلاث صفحات من الاستراتيجيه فان فيها الخير الكثير والله

----------


## mr13

> مشكور اخيmr13 كيف لحوال واش راهم ناس قسنطينة

 السلام عليكم أهلا أخي نصر الدين.. سررت لرؤيتك ...كيف الأحوال يا صديقي...وخصوصا مع الفوركس...بالتوفيق أبو ملاك..نورت البيت من تاني يا راجل...الى الأمام أخوكم منير

----------


## abo zakria

:A006:    الاسترالي شورت .7667 نسأل الله التوفيق "مع مراعاة الاخبار الساعة12.30 جرينتش"

----------


## MR.JPY

الى الامام دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## abo_malek_ali

:A006:  
السلام عليكم
هذه فرصه ننتظرها منذ زمن 
اترك لكم الشارت لتتأملوه 
وارجو من الاخوه الفرسان كتابه تعليقاتهم علي هذه الفرصه هنا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...419#post193419 ننتظرها ******مشاركه 4917

----------


## abo_malek_ali

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...423#post193423 صفقتان

----------


## عمرعمرو

يورو فرنك أكتملت الشروط شورت من 1.5790 
 الهدف والوقف 40 نقطة بالتوفيق أن شاء الله

----------


## عمرعمرو

يورو ين على الأربع ساعات أكتملت الشروط الدخول من 148.33 الهدف والستوب لوز 40 نقطة

----------


## عمرعمرو

آسف أقصد على شارت الساعة

----------


## عمرعمرو

> السلام عليكم
> هذه فرصه ننتظرها منذ زمن 
> اترك لكم الشارت لتتأملوه 
> وارجو من الاخوه الفرسان كتابه تعليقاتهم علي هذه الفرصه هنا

 فعلا أخى أبو مالك فرصة لاتكرر الا قليل ولم أراها الا الآن يعطيك العافية على التنويه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم
> هذه فرصه ننتظرها منذ زمن 
> اترك لكم الشارت لتتأملوه 
> وارجو من الاخوه الفرسان كتابه تعليقاتهم علي هذه الفرصه هنا

 حققت هدفها كاملا ولله الحمد
كنا قد دخلنا عليها في موضوع اخر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...776#post194776

----------


## عادل22

:A006:      :A015:   
لماذا لم تعد تنقل الفرص على المسنجر  ......... هناك أكثر من فرصة ضاعة علينا اليوم 
لا حول و قوة ألا بالله   :A012:

----------


## mr13

السلام عليكم  فرصة  شراء قادمة للزوج USD/JPY على شارت الأربع ساعات..يدعمها ترند عام صاعد على اليومي والويكلي.. تعليقاتكم..

----------


## mr13

الظاهر اني تسرعت في طرح الفرصة..ودالك لعدم انتباهي لمؤشر المومنتيوم السلبي...أعتدر لدالك.. لكنها صفقة محتملة النجاح ..يعني من المحتمل  ان تكتمل شروطها لاحقا لأن الترند العام الديلي والويكلي يؤيد دالك... تحياتي   منير

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> الظاهر اني تسرعت في طرح الفرصة..ودالك لعدم انتباهي لمؤشر المومنتيوم السلبي...أعتدر لدالك.. لكنها صفقة محتملة النجاح ..يعني من المحتمل ان تكتمل شروطها لاحقا لأن الترند العام الديلي والويكلي يؤيد دالك... تحياتي  منير

 السلام عليكم اخي
الدولار ين غير معترف به معنا لتذبذبه الشديد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ehabbb

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5076

----------


## mr13

> السلام عليكم اخي
> الدولار ين غير معترف به معنا لتذبذبه الشديد

 شكرا للملاحظة عزيزي..من ندرة الفرص  لتدبدب السوق أصبحنا نتعلق بالقش... :Good:   سلااااااااام

----------


## mr13

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=5076

 السلام عليكم شكرا لطرحك الفرصة عزيزي..لكني ألاحظ ان رسمك للترند خاطئ..كونه لايرتكز على ثلاث شمعات.. أرفق لك شارت نفس الشارت مع الرسم الصحيح.. دمتم

----------


## رجل القانون

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  كان ودي اشارككم في السهره هذي اليله  ولكن  برنامج MetaTrader 4  مو راضي يشتغل معايه

----------


## mr13

> السلام عليكم   صباح الخير  كان ودي اشارككم في السهره هذي اليله  ولكن  برنامج MetaTrader 4  مو راضي يشتغل معايه

 السلام عليكم يا راجل انت اجلس وشاركنا شرب الشاي وبس... :Regular Smile:   وجودك يشرفنا حتى ولو لم تشارك... :Good:  رجال القانون يأمرون ولا يشاركون اللعب..هل عمرك شفت شرطي يلعب مباراة..يا راجل.. :Good:   تحياتي..

----------


## ehabbb

> السلام عليكم شكرا لطرحك الفرصة عزيزي..لكني ألاحظ ان رسمك للترند خاطئ..كونه لايرتكز على ثلاث شمعات.. أرفق لك شارت نفس الشارت مع الرسم الصحيح.. دمتم

  
شكرا اخى على التصحيح ..  
هل نقطه الدخول 113.00

----------


## mr13

> شكرا اخى على التصحيح ..  
> هل نقطه الدخول 113.00

 السلام عليكم برافو عليك..رسمك ممتاز هده المرة.. عزيزي...حاول دائما ان ترسم الترند بعد حدوث التقاطع.. ليكون الكسر أقرب ما يكون للتقاطع..والتى تعتبر فرصة مثالية.. أيضا لا تحاول رسم الترند بالقوة..ان عجزت عن ايجاد ترند يرتكز على ثلاث شمعات فاصرف النظر.. أيضا ليس ضروريا ان يكون الارتكاز على ديول الشمعات ( الهاى أو اللاو) وانما احرص فقط على أن لا يقطع خط  الترند جسم الشمعة...يعني يرتكز عليها بدون ما يقطعها .. دمتم أخوك منير

----------


## رجل القانون

> السلام عليكم يا راجل انت اجلس وشاركنا شرب الشاي وبس...  وجودك يشرفنا حتى ولو لم تشارك... رجال القانون يأمرون ولا يشاركون اللعب..هل عمرك شفت شرطي يلعب مباراة..يا راجل..  تحياتي..

 مرورك زادني شرفاً  اخي العزيز

----------


## mr13

السلام عليكم فرصة وشيكة للزوج GBP/USD على شارت ت الأربع ساعات تحياتي

----------


## mr13

السلام عليكم وهده فرصة  بيع أخرى للزوج EUR/CHF  على شارت الأربع ساعات...الماخد الوحيد عليها أن عكس اتجاه الترند الديلي.. الدخول يكون بحدر ... أتمنى المناقشة والتعليق والتوجيه.. أخوكم منير

----------


## mr13

السلاااااااام عليكم شباب الترند المكسور..أينكم..عارف أن الوقت عطلة..لكن  هدا لا يمنع من المرور... على كل..هده فرصة بيع على زوج NZD/USD فريم الساعة.. تعليقاتكم  أخوكم منير

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    
شباب خلو بالكم على الفرصة القادمة على شارت الـ  AUD/NZD الاربع ساعات 
انتضار التقاطع و افتتاح شمعة فوق خط 23 للدخول  :Good:    
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## المتوكل

*وهذى فرصه على اليورو...بعجاله*

----------


## المتوكل

*وهذا شارت الفرنك... فى حالة الكسر الترند والاغلاق فوقه وأفتتاح شمعة جديده يتم الدخول شراء ..... بالتوفيق*

----------


## limo_trader

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*      احببت ان اشرككم اخواني الاعزاء احدي الاستراتيجيات اللتي اعتمد عليها في المتاجرة لرغبتي في تشارك الفائده معكم .  نبدأ باسم الله  (ماذا يجب ان تعرف قبل ان تستخدم هذه الاستراتيجة)      لقد قمت بتعديل الاستراتيجة لتعمل علي اصغر فريم يمكن استخدامها عليه وهو فريم الساعه بما ان معظم المتاجرين يفضلون المتاجرات اليوميه والاشارات في هذه الاستراتيجية معدوده علي الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد .  وساقوم بتوضيح بعض الامور قبل ان نبدأ.  1. الاستراتيجيات بشكل عام واعني هنا جميع الاستراتيجيات بدون اي استثناء ليست ملاعق من ذهب تلقم الارباح كلما اعطت اشارة دخول وانما كل استراتيجية لها اشارات زائفه مثل ما لديها اشارت صحيحه وهنا ياتي دور المتاجر فاذا تمكن من الاستراتيجية بشكل جيد يصبح في امكانه بكل سهوله ان يعرف الاشارة الزائفة من الاشارة الحقيقية. 2. لاتوجد استراتيجة ليس بها ضرب ستوبات ولاكن الغاية النهائية من الاستراتيجيات هي ان تكون ارباحها اكبر من خسائرها. 3. ليس بالضروروه ان ان تكون النتيجه من استخدام الاستراتيجية واحده عند الجميع وانما تختلف النتائج من متاجر الي متاجر بحسب خبرته في السوق وتمكنه من العمل في الاستراتيجية واتباع شروطها. 4. يجب التدرب علي رسم خط الترند بشكل جيد للتمكن من هذه الاستراتيجية. 5. تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية علي الاتجاه واعني هنا مع اتجاه الترند الجديد للفتره القصيره علي فريم الساعه وليس الارتداد. 6. للفوز بافضل النتائج لهذه الاستراتيجية يجب الالتزام التام بشروطها. 7. اخذ تطوير هذه الاستراتيجية وقت غيرقصيرعلي ايدي متاجرين تمرسوا في تجارة الفوركس والفيوتشرس بما لايقل عن خمس سنوات لذلك لا افضل تغيير اي من الشروط. 8. في هذه الاستراتيجية تم محاولة تغطية معظم الجوانب من طريقة الدخول الي طريقة الدخول وحفظ الارباح وما الي ذلك . 9. الفروكس سوق عشرين بالمئه من وقته ترند وثمانين بالمئه من وقته تذبذب وهذه استراتيجية تعتمد علي الترند اي السوق الواضح ....اذا لم تستطع رسم ترند فذلك يعني ان التذبذب حان وقته والافضل الابتعاد عن السوق لان التذبذب نهايته Stoploss .  (ماذا نستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجة من اساسيات ومؤشرات)  1. فريم الساعه .  2. خط الترند .  3. مؤشر الموفنج افرج ونستخدم خطان هنا (Moving Average) .  4. مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum).  (خطوه خطوه الي ان يكتمل معنا الشارت كاملا وفيه الاستراتيجية)  1. بالاسفل تجدون شارت فريم النصف ساعه وعليه خط الترند ونركز علي ان يكون الترند يستند علي ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه .  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال عفـواً .. الصـورة غير موجودة  عفـواً .. الصـورة غير موجودة   *2. بالاسفل سنجد خطوط مؤشر الموفنج افرج (**Moving Average)* *واعداداتها وهي مضافة الي الشارت.*  *1. الخط الاول للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA30) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاحمر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (30) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاحمر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*  *2.الخط الثاني للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA9) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاخضر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (9) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاخضر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*  *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال*  *عفـواً .. الصـورة غير موجودة*   *3. هنا انزلنا مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum) علي الشارت ونضع خط علي منطقة المئه وهنا نستخدم الخط لتحديد اذا كان اتجاه السوق ايجابي او سلبي .*  *- وجود خط المومنتم اعلي خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق ايجابي اي انه مع الثيران او المشتريين* *- وجود خط المومنتم اسفل خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق سلبي اي انه مع الدببه او البائعين.*      *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* *عفـواً .. الصـورة غير موجودة***       *(شرح طريقة الدخول علي اشارات الشورت وأشارات اللونق)*  *1. الدخول لونق وشروطه .**- كسر الترند الهابط* *- تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاخضر(EMA9) وهو الاخضر اعلي من الخط الاحمر*  *(EMA30) .* *- وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة الايجابيه اعلي خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم ايجابي شرائي وبولش.* *- الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان.* *- قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم* *( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)*  *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* *عفـواً .. الصـورة غير موجودة*   *2. الدخول شورت وشروطه .** - كسر الترند الصاعد - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30) - وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة السلبيه اسفل خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم سلبي ذو بيع وبيرش. - الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج وكسر الترند ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان. - قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم ( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال عفـواً .. الصـورة غير موجودة   3. بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح طرق الدخول علي اللونق والشورت.4. ستجدون في نهاية الموضوع التمبلت الخاص للاستراتيجية للتمكن من طلبه علي الشارت مباشرة.     (استراتيجية الخروج)      1. درجة المخاطره في هذه الاستراتيجية هي 1:1 .   2. الوقف او الستوب لوس في هذه الاستراتيجية هو اربعين نقطه ويجب الالتزام به.   3. ارباح هذه الاستراتيجية تبدأ من اربعين نقطه وتمتد الي مئه وخمسين نقطه وربما اكثر. 4. يجب تحريك الستوب عشر نقاط بالناقص كل ما اعطاك السوق عشر نقاط ربح مثال علي ذلك اذا تحققت اول عشر نقاط ربح يتم تقديم الستوب من ناقص اربعين الي ناقص ثلاثين. 5. عند وصول السوق الي 75% من الربح يبدا العمل علي تقريب الستوب بشكل اكبر. 6. عند ظهور بوادر ارتداد يتم اقفال الصفقه مع سعر السوق الموجود. 7. عند عدم وجود بوادر ارتداد يتم التخلص من الليميت وتتبع الهدف مع السوق عن طريق تقريب الستوب خلف الربح او ما يسمي التريلنغ ستوب ويفضل من عشرين الي ثلاثين نقطه. 8. التركيز علي عدم محاولة الخروج من اي صفقه رابحه بمحصلة خساره بسبب الارتداد او ما الي ذلك.   (الخاتمه)  ادعو الله التوفيق لي ولكم واتمني لكم الفائدة ولاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح ولاتنسوا دعاء دخول السوق قبل بداية المتاجره في كل يوم.*

 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ~ الرايق ~

وين الناس !! 
ليه توفقت المتابعة على هذه الاستراتيجية ؟

----------


## Dr.Forex

لم تعد تحقق نتايج  معقوله

----------


## gameover

> لم تعد تحقق نتايج معقوله

  
Dr.Forexاخي العزيز  
اسمح لي ان اقول لك انك مخطئ جدا اتمنى عليك ان تذهب وتقراء موضوع رحلة المليون في سباق السلاحف ستجد كم تحقق هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة بل المذهلة

----------


## mr13

> لم تعد تحقق نتايج معقوله

 السلام عليكم عزيزي هل لك أن تدلنا كيف بنيت حكمك هدا على الاستراتيجية..هل من نتائج واقعية لك أو لآخرين يتاجرون بها ? أتمنى أن أسمع منك منير

----------


## محمد مصطفى كامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وأنا اليوم ايضا مررت بالصدفة على المشاركات ووجدتها انتهت ، لاأدرى لماذا العرب نفسهم فى التحليل والبحث العلمى قصيرة جدا جدا 
على العموم الاستراتيجية ممتازة ، وأنا متابع لمشاركاتكم

----------


## ahmed000

فرصة على الباوند دولار
الترند تم كسره
المومنتم ايجابي فوق ال 100
الدخول باذن الله شراء بعد تقاطع خطي الموفنج افرجز اعتقد ممكن الشمعه القادمة يتأكد التقاطع
الهدف 25 نقطة والستوب 25 نقطة
ملحوظة هناك اخبار هامة على الباوند الساعه 11.30 صباحا مكة المكرمة
وايضا خبر ميزان التجارة الامريكي 3.30 عصرا مكة المكرمة
بالتوفيق للجميع وطبعا الدخول على الديمو او على الحقيقي تحت مسئوليتك الخاصة..

----------


## MaZaGAngeE

أرجو الإجابة عن الأسئلة التاليه لأنها سوف تحدد لي أي استراتيجية سأتعلمها : 
 مميزات الإستراتيجية ايه؟
 عيوبها ايه؟
 مناسبة لأي نوع من المضاربين؟
 معدل توافق الترند مع الإستراتيجة ؟
معدل صفقات المكسب لإجمالي الصفقات؟ 
شكرا

----------


## SOFT.WAY

مشكوووووور ويعطيك العافية

----------


## maged

:A015:   
عندي اقتراح وهو عمل ورشة أخرى لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور  
مع عمل جدول للأرباح المتوقعه وتوزيع مهام ايجاد الفرص على المشتركين بهذه الورشه  
وتكون البدايه من الاسبوع القادم 
نرجوا التفاعل مع الموضوع لسرعة توزيع المهام   :A012:

----------


## صيدالخاطر

فرصه لبيع الباوند بعد استمرار طلووووع لمدة يومين  متتابعين 261 نقطة
والان اعطا اشارة كسر ترند طلوع في شارت الساعه
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## king_7

شكرا للجميع

----------


## king_7

ماذا عن اليورو ين والإسترليني ين
ومبروك عليكم رمضان؟

----------


## fx_najah

:A006:     :A015:    رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير  فعلا استراتيجية رائعة   لقد قرات الصفحات الاولى لكن المشاركات وصلت والحمد لله الى 2005 وعليه ياريت يتطوع احد الاخوة  ويجمع الاستراتيجية في ملف مثلا لان اعضاء جدد مثلي يرغبون في دراسة هدة الاستراتيجية لكن المشكل عدد الصفحات كبير جدا    :A012:   :Good:

----------


## maged

> رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير  فعلا استراتيجية رائعة   لقد قرات الصفحات الاولى لكن المشاركات وصلت والحمد لله الى 2005 وعليه ياريت يتطوع احد الاخوة ويجمع الاستراتيجية في ملف مثلا لان اعضاء جدد مثلي يرغبون في دراسة هدة الاستراتيجية لكن المشكل عدد الصفحات كبير جدا

   فكره رائعه تستاهل عليها  :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:

----------


## gameover

تكرم عينك اخي العزيز هذا ملف مرفق بالاستراتيجية

----------


## gameover

اسف نسيت ارفاق الملف نرجو المعذرة    
اخوكم ابو تراب

----------


## hanyforex

thanks

----------


## Abd Elhalim

هذة فرصة شراء اليوم على زوج USD/CHF 
ننتظر فقط تقاطع خطى الموفنج أفرج

----------


## Abd Elhalim

وهذة أيضا فرصة أخرى على EUR/USD 
وعلينا فقط إنتظار تقاطع خطى الموفنج أفرج للدخول شورت فى هذة الصفقة

----------


## waly

تحياتي للجميع ممكن حد يقلي يصح نقطة الدخول بيع بعد ما... الشمعة التالية تفتح تحت خط الترند المومنتم تحت 100 تقاطع ال EMA

----------


## scorpion

مرحبا 
فرصة على اليوروين شارت 4 ساعات
هل رسم الترند صحيح؟ اتمنى تجاوبوني

----------


## maged

> مرحبا 
> فرصة على اليوروين شارت 4 ساعات
> هل رسم الترند صحيح؟ اتمنى تجاوبوني

 يعطيك العافيه ولكن هل حاولت رؤية فريم الساعه

----------


## scorpion

> يعطيك العافيه ولكن هل حاولت رؤية فريم الساعه

  
على فريم الساعة حصل التقاطع و المومنتم تحت المئة لكني ما قدرت ارسم ترند صحيح...يمكن يكون فيه ترند بس انا ما قدرت ارسم الا الموجود باللون البنفسجي في الصورة و زي ما انت شايف ان زاويته مرة صغيرة فما اظن اني اقدر اعتمد عليه بالأضافة الى انها فاتتني خلاص
ايش رأيك اخي؟ هل الفرصة على تشارت 4 ساعات صحيحة و ممكن ادخل فيها؟ علما اني اجرب على الديمو فقط

----------


## maged

> على فريم الساعة حصل التقاطع و المومنتم تحت المئة لكني ما قدرت ارسم ترند صحيح...يمكن يكون فيه ترند بس انا ما قدرت ارسم الا الموجود باللون البنفسجي في الصورة و زي ما انت شايف ان زاويته مرة صغيرة فما اظن اني اقدر اعتمد عليه بالأضافة الى انها فاتتني خلاص
> ايش رأيك اخي؟ هل الفرصة على تشارت 4 ساعات صحيحة و ممكن ادخل فيها؟ علما اني اجرب على الديمو فقط

 مجهود رائع أخي الكريم  
عند رسم الترند يجب أن يطابق 3 شموع أو أكثر  
وشكرا

----------


## scorpion

شكرا أخي على الرد....على تشارت الاربع ساعات هل اكتفي ب 40 نقطة زي تشارت الساعة او نزيد الليمت و الستوب هنا بما ان التشارت أكبر؟

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص..بالانتظار..

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص..بالانتظار..  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف..)

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص..بالانتظار...  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف..)

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص...بالانتظار..  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف..)

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص..بالانتظار...  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف...)

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص...بالانتظار..  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف...)

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص...بالانتظار...  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف..)

----------


## mobtd2_msry

فرص...بالانتظار...  (نفس الزوج بزوم مختلف...)

----------


## scorpion

مبروووووووووك فرصة اليورو ين حققت 70+  :Clap:     

> مرحبا 
> فرصة على اليوروين شارت 4 ساعات
> هل رسم الترند صحيح؟ اتمنى تجاوبوني

----------


## barca

اطلب منك طلب و اعذرني عليه ممكن اتقلي انت بالضبط شو ابتعمل من البدايه حتى النهايه عشان اتعلم  استراتيجيه الترند المكسور منك واكون شاكرلك هذا الشيء مدى العمر

----------


## scorpion

أخي اقرأ اول مشاركة للأخ ليكويد في الموضوع و ان شاء الله بتفهم كل شي و اذا صعب عليك شي انا و الأخوان ان شاء الله ما نقصر معاك     

> اطلب منك طلب و اعذرني عليه ممكن اتقلي انت بالضبط شو ابتعمل من البدايه حتى النهايه عشان اتعلم استراتيجيه الترند المكسور منك واكون شاكرلك هذا الشيء مدى العمر

----------


## scorpion

السلام عليكم
فرصة قريبة على اليورو دولار....ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية فوق الترند و افتتاح الشمعة الجديد
الفرصة للتصحيح لو فيها غلط بلييييييييييز....ساعدوني تراني مبتدئة  :Hands:

----------


## barca

مشكورين شباب

----------


## barca

لكن الصور مش طالعه ولا صوره عندي

----------


## scorpion

اخي نزل الملف الموجود بأسم استراتيجية الترند المكسور من الرابط: 

```
http://www.esnips.com/web/shq1352sBusinessFiles
```

تفتح الصفحة اللي فيها الملف بعدين حفظ بأسم و راح تلاقي فيه الشرح الموجود بأول مشاركة للأخ ليكويد و تمبليت للأستراتيجية و ملخص قاموا به الأخوان هنا في المنتدى جمعتهم في ملف واحد
بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:     

> لكن الصور مش طالعه ولا صوره عندي

----------


## barca

مشكور سكوربيون على تعاونك معي وانا الان سوف انزل الملفات و ابدا المحاولات

----------


## رجل القانون

اليورو فرنك
سل 
اليورو دولار
باي 
فرصه تلووح في الافق 
ننتظر إغلاق هذه الساعة

----------


## hamadazaki

الى خبراء الترند المكسور
هل تعتبر هذه فرصة 
بمعنى اخر هل اذا سبق احد الشروط الشرط الاخر بعدد كبير من الشموع يفسد الفرصة

----------


## scorpion

للأخوان اللي طلبوا ملف الأستراتيجية جربوا هذا الرابط
ان شاء الله يزبط هالمرة  

```
http://www.4shared.com/file/4765010/63271f5f/___online.html
```

----------


## scorpion

> الى خبراء الترند المكسور
> هل تعتبر هذه فرصة 
> بمعنى اخر هل اذا سبق احد الشروط الشرط الاخر بعدد كبير من الشموع يفسد الفرصة

  
أخي هذا الزوج مستثنى من الاستراتيجية حسب علمي لحركته البطيئة و تذبذبه

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني في الله احييكم على هذه الجهود المبذولة لمساعدة اخواننكم ومشاركتهم الفهم . 
انا في الحقيقة جديد وقديم على الاستراتيجية  
لاني لازلت اقرؤها منذ عدة ايام وهي الى الان 207 صفحة يعني الله يعين عليها  
انا قرات اكثر من خمسين صفحة الى الان ولكني لاحظت ان هناك بعض الشروط من الصعب ان تتحقق احيانا مثل مرور الترند بثلاث قمم او قيعان من دون ان يخترق بشمعة اخرى . 
فما هو العمل في هذه الحال ؟
وسؤال آخر لو تم كسر الترند فهل يعتبر لاغي ام يلغى بشيء آخر ؟ 
قد يكون جواب اسئلتي موجود في الصفحات التي لم اقرءها ولكني سالت من باب استعجال الخير فكما تعلمون لكي انهي جميع الصفحات سياخذ مني وقت طويل وتشتت في الفكر  
طلب من الاخوة الذين فهموا هذه الاستراتيجية ومروا بجميع مراحلها ان ضعوا ملخص لأهم ما مر في الموضوع كشروط الاستراتيجية واهم محاذيرها والازواج التي ينصح بالابتعاد عنها  
واسال الله لهم الاجر والمثوبة  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## جايك يالمليون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكركم على الجهد الكبير وبالاخص الاستاذ ليكويد اللي عرفنا على هالاستراتيجية 
وباقي الاخوان  
استكمال لمداخله اخوي تاكايا لدي سؤالين فقط  
1/ مامدى نجاح الاستراتيجية معكم ؟
2/ كم من الوقت يتطلب متابعتها يوميا ؟ 
طبعا انا جديد في الفوركس وتعلمت استراتيجية قريبه من هذه الاستراتيجية ولكنها تعتمد على خطوط توم ديمارك و شارت الربع ساعه يعني مضاربة سريعة واهدافها 10 نقاط فقط 
يعيبها ان السبريد يأكل الكثير من النقاط  
لذلك فكرت في استراتيجية تكون ذات اهداف اكبر وش رايكم هل احول للترند المكسور ؟؟

----------


## fx_najah

السلام عليكم  اخواني الكرام      لو كنتم تودون متابعة الترند الكسور  تابعو مع السلاحف في قسم العملات العامية والموضوع هو  اكسب مليون في عدة شهور لاستاد ابو عبد الله  فهم يستخدمون الترند المكسور     وشكرا  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Thumb:

----------


## zakaryae

السلام عليكم انا مبتدء في هدا العالم الغريب ارجوكم ان تساعدونني عندي سؤال واحد بس 
هل استرتيجية الترند المكسور تعتبر من احسن الاستراتيجيات ام هناك استراتيجات اخرى لها مردود اعلى

----------


## mobtd2_msry

> السلام عليكم انا مبتدء في هدا العالم الغريب ارجوكم ان تساعدونني عندي سؤال واحد بس 
> هل استرتيجية الترند المكسور تعتبر من احسن الاستراتيجيات ام هناك استراتيجات اخرى لها مردود اعلى

     طبعا الترند المكسور ولا شئ غير الترند المكسور...   تابع هنا..   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...691#post241691

----------


## gameover

> السلام عليكم انا مبتدء في هدا العالم الغريب ارجوكم ان تساعدونني عندي سؤال واحد بس 
> هل استرتيجية الترند المكسور تعتبر من احسن الاستراتيجيات ام هناك استراتيجات اخرى لها مردود اعلى

  
اخي العزيز من الامور الجيدة بل الممتازة بالترند المكسور انها تعطيك الفرص على حسب اتجاه السوق وهذه احد اهم قواعد جون ميرفي ان تتبع السوق وتدخل بنفس الاتجاه

----------


## عاطف

انا متداول جديد هل من مساعدة علي فهم التراند المكسور 
واكون من الشاكرين للجميع

----------


## عاطف

مشكور ما قصرت

----------


## gameover

> انا متداول جديد هل من مساعدة علي فهم التراند المكسور 
> واكون من الشاكرين للجميع

 اخي العزيز اقراء هذا الملف المرفق ان شاء الله تستفيد منه وتابع مع فريق السلاحف هيك تتمرن على الاستراتيجية وان شاءالله تصبح محترف

----------


## zakaryae

اخواني الكرام جزاكم الله على المجهود اللذي تبدلونه من اجل مساعدة المبتدئين مثلي لدي سؤال واحد هو اذا ما سبق احد الشروط الاخر مثلا تقاطع الموفينج افيرج قبل كسر الترند او العكس فهل الاستراتيجية تبقى صالحة ام يجب تحقيق الشروط في ان واحد

----------


## waly

> اخواني الكرام جزاكم الله على المجهود اللذي تبدلونه من اجل مساعدة المبتدئين مثلي لدي سؤال واحد هو اذا ما سبق احد الشروط الاخر مثلا تقاطع الموفينج افيرج قبل كسر الترند او العكس فهل الاستراتيجية تبقى صالحة ام يجب تحقيق الشروط في ان واحد

 شوف يا سي زكريا ده رض مستر ليكويد   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    (شرح طريقة الدخول علي اشارات الشورت وأشارات اللونق)  1. الدخول لونق وشروطه .- كسر الترند الهابط - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاخضر(EMA9) وهو الاخضر اعلي من الخط الاحمر  (EMA30) . - وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة الايجابيه اعلي خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم ايجابي شرائي وبولش. - الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان. - قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم ( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)  2. الدخول شورت وشروطه . - كسر الترند الصاعد - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30) - وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة السلبيه اسفل خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم سلبي ذو بيع وبيرش. - الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج وكسر الترند ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان. - قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم ( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)(الخاتمه)   ادعو الله التوفيق لي ولكم واتمني لكم الفائدة ولاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح ولاتنسوا دعاء دخول السوق قبل بداية المتاجره في كل يوم.

   اظن وضحت :Eh S(10):   :Eh S(10):

----------


## zakaryae

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته تحية الى كل الاخوة الكرام انا كما قلت سابقا جديد في عالم الفوركس والان اتابع و باهتمام استراتيجية الترند المكسور لانهافي نضري احسن استراتيجية علىالاطلاق الان اود ان اعرف متى سيتم اطلاق النسخة التانية من هذه الاستراتيجية يعني الترند المكسور مع نقاط الدعم والمقاومة كما ذكر احد الاخوة

----------


## faissal

على بركة الله في فهم هذا الاسلوب الرائع

----------


## احمد خليل

لا استطيع اضافه هذه التعديلات ( ema30 ,ema9) كيف يمكنني القيام بذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟ حيث انه يظهر على شكل خطان متوازيان

----------


## MahmoudRabie

اخوانى واصدقائى 
يا جماعه لماذا لا تتابعواااااااااا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
فرصه جمله تتوافر بها كل الشروط 
على زوج اليورو دولار ننتظر الكسر 
اسباب طرح الفرصه  
1) الإرتكاز على ثلاث شموع 
2) تقاطع الخطين الموفينج 
3) خط الترند خط طويل اكثر من يومين 
4) المومنتم اسفل خط 99.75 
اعتقد انها فرصه جيده وانتظر تعليقاتكم  
وننتظر الكسر للدخول  
ملحوظه اليورو يرتكز على ثلاث شمعات اربع ساعات ايضاً 
اى ان خط الترند الساعه هو نفسه خط ترند اربع ساعات 
الشارت موضح بالأسفل  
تحياتى اخوكم / محمود ربيع

----------


## عنتر الفوركس

يا جماعة
والله هذه الاستراتيجية
احدى كنوز منتديات المتداول العربي 
دمتم للقناعة

----------


## خالد أبووليد

الصراحة إستراتيجية جميلة وجزا الله خير من قام بشرحها ومتابعتها

----------


## pal

والله أنها من أجمل الاستراتيجيات التي قرأتها منذ تعلمي الفوركس .

----------


## fahim

> بالاسفل تجدون شارت فريم النصف ساعه وعليه خط الترند ونركز علي ان يكون الترند يستند علي ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه .   مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال

  
الصو لا تظهر
رجاء اعادة التحميل
شكرا

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
لقد اعجبت بهذه الاستراتيجية...
ففعلت كل ما طلبته ...
فأرجوا التعليق على الصورة المرفقة...
وما مدى صحتها...

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم,,,
> لقد اعجبت بهذه الاستراتيجية...
> ففعلت كل ما طلبته ...
> فأرجوا التعليق على الصورة المرفقة...
> وما مدى صحتها...

 لو ياأخي تحول الرسم إلي شموع يابانية مش أفضل , عشان تتكمن من عمل أرتكاز علي 3 شمعات أو أكثر ويكون ظاهر لك الارتكاز  . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## goldfile

اخواني ممكن تمبلت الاستراتيجية للتريد 4 
تحياتي

----------


## الصاعقة

> لو ياأخي تحول الرسم إلي شموع يابانية مش أفضل , عشان تتكمن من عمل أرتكاز علي 3 شمعات أو أكثر ويكون ظاهر لك الارتكاز . وشكرا

 تشكر على الرد ,,,
وان شاء الله سآخذ بنصيحتك...
وشكرا,,

----------


## fahim

كل شئ هنا http://www.4shared.com/dir/1805171/5...e/sharing.html  

> فأرجوا التعليق على الصورة المرفقة...
> وما مدى صحتها

 من شروط رسم الترند ان يكون الرسم شموع او اعمدة اي بارات
تابع الشير الذي كتبته ستجد افلام فيديو لشرح التحليل الفني
بالتوفيق

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
هل صحيح هذا الشارت؟
وهل ادخل بالشراء الآن؟
ارجوا تصحيح الخطأ ان وجد,,,
وشكرا..

----------


## doc_84

يا جماعة اعتقد فرصة قوية على الباوند دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات
نرجو المتابعة

----------


## businessman876

لو سمحت يجماعه انا عايز اعرف بعد اذن حضراتكم هل مازالت غرفة البالتوك ساريه حتى الان ام اغلقت التى تقومون باستراتيجية الترند المكسور ام اغلقت
وشكرررررررررررررا لحضراتكم

----------


## مضارب قوي

يا جماعة الخير الي عنده التمبلت يعطينا الله يجزاكم خير

----------


## abo_malek_ali

والله مضالك عز يا ام الفرسان

----------


## azoree

تعتبر فرصة ام لا لتقارب ارتكاز الشموع

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> تعتبر فرصة ام لا لتقارب ارتكاز الشموع

 هلا بيك اخي الغالي  
الترند يا اخي لا يرتكز علي ثلاث نقاط 
او ثلاث شموع متباعده 
وهذا يا اخي من قواني الاستراتيجيه الاساسيه 
ارجو ان تعيد قراءه اول ثلاث صفحات من الترند المكسور في اول هذا الموضوع وخصوصا اول صفحه بما انك مبتدأ 
وفقنا الله جميعا

----------


## azoree

تعتبر فرصة ام لا ويوجد ارتكاز على تلات شمعات....ارجو التصحيح مع العلم ان الصور فى اول 3 صفحات مش شغالين عندى...بس ارجو الرد على الرسم

----------


## azoree

> تعتبر فرصة ام لا ويوجد ارتكاز على تلات شمعات....ارجو التصحيح مع العلم ان الصور فى اول 3 صفحات مش شغالين عندى...بس ارجو الرد على الرسم

 ارجو التصحيح ايضا :Smile:

----------


## azoree

ارجو التحيح

----------


## الحســـــام

السلام عليكم 
أتحضر لأكون محكم من بداية العام الجديد باذن الله لكن أواجه مشكلة في رسم الترند , ما هي أهم ضوابط الترند الصحيح غير القوائم الثلاث و هل الذيول من القوائم ؟ و هل لو تم الاختراق على التشارت ال4 ساعات لا بد من اغلاق الشمعة ال4 ساعات عكس الترند ليعتبر مكسورا
هذه أولى تجاربي في رسم الترند أرجو التصحيح

----------


## م / عـــ م ـــرو

اخر رد كان يوم 26 ديسمبر
هى الاستراتيجية فشلت ولا ايه؟

----------


## الصاعقة

> اخر رد كان يوم 26 ديسمبر
> هى الاستراتيجية فشلت ولا ايه؟

 لا ياخي الاستراتيجية لم تفشل
بل استمرت في النجاح واليك هذه الروابط لمتابعة الاستراتيجية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t35123.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31203.html
ان شاء الله تفيدك هذه الروابط وكلها تسير تحت قائد واحد
والله يوفقك,,,

----------


## م / عـــ م ـــرو

الف شكر اخى الصاعقة
تقبل ارق تحياتى

----------


## الصاعقة

العفو هذا من واجبنا
وفقك الله اخي

----------


## D7MEE

الحين لازم يكون خط الترند مستقيم مره   يعني ما يكون فيه ميلان لو قليل ..؟

----------


## vik

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال ما هي علامات الإرتداد ومتي اخرج من الصفقة  
وشكرا اخي

----------


## limo_trader

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*    احببت ان اشرككم اخواني الاعزاء احدي الاستراتيجيات اللتي اعتمد عليها في المتاجرة لرغبتي في تشارك الفائده معكم .  نبدأ باسم الله  (ماذا يجب ان تعرف قبل ان تستخدم هذه الاستراتيجة)      لقد قمت بتعديل الاستراتيجة لتعمل علي اصغر فريم يمكن استخدامها عليه وهو فريم الساعه بما ان معظم المتاجرين يفضلون المتاجرات اليوميه والاشارات في هذه الاستراتيجية معدوده علي الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد .  وساقوم بتوضيح بعض الامور قبل ان نبدأ.  1. الاستراتيجيات بشكل عام واعني هنا جميع الاستراتيجيات بدون اي استثناء ليست ملاعق من ذهب تلقم الارباح كلما اعطت اشارة دخول وانما كل استراتيجية لها اشارات زائفه مثل ما لديها اشارت صحيحه وهنا ياتي دور المتاجر فاذا تمكن من الاستراتيجية بشكل جيد يصبح في امكانه بكل سهوله ان يعرف الاشارة الزائفة من الاشارة الحقيقية. 2. لاتوجد استراتيجة ليس بها ضرب ستوبات ولاكن الغاية النهائية من الاستراتيجيات هي ان تكون ارباحها اكبر من خسائرها. 3. ليس بالضروروه ان ان تكون النتيجه من استخدام الاستراتيجية واحده عند الجميع وانما تختلف النتائج من متاجر الي متاجر بحسب خبرته في السوق وتمكنه من العمل في الاستراتيجية واتباع شروطها. 4. يجب التدرب علي رسم خط الترند بشكل جيد للتمكن من هذه الاستراتيجية. 5. تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية علي الاتجاه واعني هنا مع اتجاه الترند الجديد للفتره القصيره علي فريم الساعه وليس الارتداد. 6. للفوز بافضل النتائج لهذه الاستراتيجية يجب الالتزام التام بشروطها. 7. اخذ تطوير هذه الاستراتيجية وقت غيرقصيرعلي ايدي متاجرين تمرسوا في تجارة الفوركس والفيوتشرس بما لايقل عن خمس سنوات لذلك لا افضل تغيير اي من الشروط. 8. في هذه الاستراتيجية تم محاولة تغطية معظم الجوانب من طريقة الدخول الي طريقة الدخول وحفظ الارباح وما الي ذلك . 9. الفروكس سوق عشرين بالمئه من وقته ترند وثمانين بالمئه من وقته تذبذب وهذه استراتيجية تعتمد علي الترند اي السوق الواضح ....اذا لم تستطع رسم ترند فذلك يعني ان التذبذب حان وقته والافضل الابتعاد عن السوق لان التذبذب نهايته Stoploss .  (ماذا نستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجة من اساسيات ومؤشرات)  1. فريم الساعه .  2. خط الترند .  3. مؤشر الموفنج افرج ونستخدم خطان هنا (Moving Average) .  4. مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum).  (خطوه خطوه الي ان يكتمل معنا الشارت كاملا وفيه الاستراتيجية)  1. بالاسفل تجدون شارت فريم النصف ساعه وعليه خط الترند ونركز علي ان يكون الترند يستند علي ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه .  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال      *2. بالاسفل سنجد خطوط مؤشر الموفنج افرج (**Moving Average)* *واعداداتها وهي مضافة الي الشارت.*  *1. الخط الاول للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA30) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاحمر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (30) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاحمر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*  *2.الخط الثاني للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA9) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاخضر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (9) Period**- )Method (Exponential* *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاخضر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*  *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال*  **   *3. هنا انزلنا مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum) علي الشارت ونضع خط علي منطقة المئه وهنا نستخدم الخط لتحديد اذا كان اتجاه السوق ايجابي او سلبي .*  *- وجود خط المومنتم اعلي خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق ايجابي اي انه مع الثيران او المشتريين* *- وجود خط المومنتم اسفل خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق سلبي اي انه مع الدببه او البائعين.*     *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* **     *(شرح طريقة الدخول علي اشارات الشورت وأشارات اللونق)*  *1. الدخول لونق وشروطه .**- كسر الترند الهابط* *- تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاخضر(EMA9) وهو الاخضر اعلي من الخط الاحمر*  *(EMA30) .* *- وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة الايجابيه اعلي خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم ايجابي شرائي وبولش.* *- الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان.* *- قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم* *( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)*  *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* **   *2. الدخول شورت وشروطه .* *- كسر الترند الصاعد* *- تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30)* *- وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة السلبيه اسفل خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم سلبي ذو بيع وبيرش.* *- الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج وكسر الترند ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان.* *- قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم* *( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)*  *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* **   *3. بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح طرق الدخول علي اللونق والشورت.**4. ستجدون في نهاية الموضوع التمبلت الخاص للاستراتيجية للتمكن من طلبه علي الشارت مباشرة.*   *(استراتيجية الخروج)***    *1. درجة المخاطره في هذه الاستراتيجية هي 1:1 . 2. الوقف او الستوب لوس في هذه الاستراتيجية هو اربعين نقطه ويجب الالتزام به.3. ارباح هذه الاستراتيجية تبدأ من اربعين نقطه وتمتد الي مئه وخمسين نقطه وربما اكثر. 4. يجب تحريك الستوب عشر نقاط بالناقص كل ما اعطاك السوق عشر نقاط ربح مثال علي ذلك اذا تحققت اول عشر نقاط ربح يتم تقديم الستوب من ناقص اربعين الي ناقص ثلاثين. 5. عند وصول السوق الي 75% من الربح يبدا العمل علي تقريب الستوب بشكل اكبر. 6. عند ظهور بوادر ارتداد يتم اقفال الصفقه مع سعر السوق الموجود. 7. عند عدم وجود بوادر ارتداد يتم التخلص من الليميت وتتبع الهدف مع السوق عن طريق تقريب الستوب خلف الربح او ما يسمي التريلنغ ستوب ويفضل من عشرين الي ثلاثين نقطه. 8. التركيز علي عدم محاولة الخروج من اي صفقه رابحه بمحصلة خساره بسبب الارتداد او ما الي ذلك.  *  *(الخاتمه)*   *ادعو الله التوفيق لي ولكم واتمني لكم الفائدة ولاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح ولاتنسوا دعاء دخول السوق قبل بداية المتاجره في كل يوم.*

 
للرفع

----------


## أبوراشد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبوراشد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## masrawy86

المثال الذى وضعه الاخ الكريم ليكويد  ليس رابط او اى شىء فما المشكله؟

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله   الزوج الباوند 
الفريم اربع ساعات  نوع العمليه بيع   المومنتيم في افضل حالاته وقد تحقق شرطه قبل التقاطع والكسر  الموفينج متقاطع بشكل رائع  الترند قوي جدا ودرجه انحنائه نموذجبه  الشارت متقوس ويميل الي النزول والمومنتيم علي جميع الفريمات في صالحنا  ننتظر الكسر بنزول السعر حوالي 40 نقطه (وهذا ليس صعبا علي الباوند)ومن ثم الافتتاح واعاده الاختبار  نلاحظ ان الترند وفيبو ال50 في مستوي واحد مما يجعل دخولنا امنا جدا عند اعاده الاختبار  جميع المؤشرات تدعم النزول والاخبار غير مؤثره جدا اليوم وغدا وهي الفتره التي سيتحقق فيها الهدف   ويبقي التوفيق من عند الله سبحانه  ساتابع حسب ما يسمح لي وقتي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

فتحت شمعه الاربع ساعات تحت الفيبو 50
بانتظار اغلاق الشمعه الكقبله لتتضح الرؤيه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  الزوج الباوند  الفريم اربع ساعات  نوع العمليه بيع   المومنتيم في افضل حالاته وقد تحقق شرطه قبل التقاطع والكسر  الموفينج متقاطع بشكل رائع  الترند قوي جدا ودرجه انحنائه نموذجبه  الشارت متقوس ويميل الي النزول والمومنتيم علي جميع الفريمات في صالحنا  ننتظر الكسر بنزول السعر حوالي 40 نقطه (وهذا ليس صعبا علي الباوند)ومن ثم الافتتاح واعاده الاختبار  نلاحظ ان الترند وفيبو ال50 في مستوي واحد مما يجعل دخولنا امنا جدا عند اعاده الاختبار  جميع المؤشرات تدعم النزول والاخبار غير مؤثره جدا اليوم وغدا وهي الفتره التي سيتحقق فيها الهدف   ويبقي التوفيق من عند الله سبحانه  ساتابع حسب ما يسمح لي وقتي

 مع ان جميع المؤشرات نزول لم يستطع الباوند ان ينزل ال40 نقطه المطلوبه لسببين اولهما اصطدام السعر بالترند (ترند قوي)والثاني هو مواجهته للمقاومهS1 علي البايفوت   
في حال تأكد السعر باختراق الترند يكون دخولنا مدعوما بثلاث خطوط دفاع 
الترند
الفيبو 50 
البايفوت S1

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  الزوج الباوند  الفريم اربع ساعات  نوع العمليه بيع   المومنتيم في افضل حالاته وقد تحقق شرطه قبل التقاطع والكسر  الموفينج متقاطع بشكل رائع  الترند قوي جدا ودرجه انحنائه نموذجبه  الشارت متقوس ويميل الي النزول والمومنتيم علي جميع الفريمات في صالحنا  ننتظر الكسر بنزول السعر حوالي 40 نقطه (وهذا ليس صعبا علي الباوند)ومن ثم الافتتاح واعاده الاختبار  نلاحظ ان الترند وفيبو ال50 في مستوي واحد مما يجعل دخولنا امنا جدا عند اعاده الاختبار  جميع المؤشرات تدعم النزول والاخبار غير مؤثره جدا اليوم وغدا وهي الفتره التي سيتحقق فيها الهدف   ويبقي التوفيق من عند الله سبحانه  ساتابع حسب ما يسمح لي وقتي

 تحقق الهدف 70 نقطه ولله الحمد   
الشارت

----------


## احمدرعد

ترقبوا معي ان شاء الله استراتيجيه تغني عن كل الاستراتيجيات  
وتحقق لك المكسب فقط  ولاداعي لذكر الخساره بعد اليوم  
ترقبوا معي ان شاء الله  استراتيجيه الربح فقط فلايوجد لها خساره  بأذن الله

----------


## marwan1764

الرجاء اخي توضيح المومنتوم على اي فترة زمنية يجب وضعه ؟ 10؟
وهل خط المائة الذي تتحدث عنه هو خط الصفر على التشارت العادي0.0000

----------


## marwan1764

شكرا اخي ليكويد على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة ولكن انا اعمل على تشارت شركة الوساطة العادي وهو جيد ولا اعمل على الميتا تريدر لذلك فلا اعلم كيف احدد خط المئة للمومنتوم فانا لا املك خيارا لوضع اليفل فقط خياري هو تحديد الفترة البيريود ؟؟
رجاء مساعدتي في اقرب فرصة

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
اتمني ان يكون الاخوه استفادو من الفرص الكثيره خلال الاسبوع المنصرم 
والحمد لله علي ما اعطي واخذ 
السلام عليكم

----------


## PoolpyDas1

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ,,, 
الى جميع الاخواه والاخوات 
تحيه طيبة , واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسداد في العمل مع الاستراتيجية علما باني مراقب لها منذو فترة طويلة ، لذا اتمنى ان تقبلوني معك حتى استطيع الاسفادة من خبراتكم .. شاكرا لكم ما فعلتموه وما تفعلوه للنجاح في سوق اتسم بالتقلبات ... 
مره اخرى ادعوا لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ,,, 
> الى جميع الاخواه والاخوات 
> تحيه طيبة , واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسداد في العمل مع الاستراتيجية علما باني مراقب لها منذو فترة طويلة ، لذا اتمنى ان تقبلوني معك حتى استطيع الاسفادة من خبراتكم .. شاكرا لكم ما فعلتموه وما تفعلوه للنجاح في سوق اتسم بالتقلبات ... 
> مره اخرى ادعوا لكم بالتوفيق

 اهلين يا اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## muradkilany

شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع

----------


## princ71

ممكن سؤال للاخوه المختصين فى استراتيجية الترند المكسور كيف يتم اضافة التمبلت الخاص بها على برنامج شركة fxsol

----------


## Syrian_Trader

معليش اعذروني على هاذا السؤال..
دائماً اسمع عبارة : خليك مع الترند .. حتى لوطلع من الشاشة .. :AA:  
طيب ؟؟ اليس هناك مخاطرة كبيرة بعملية الترند المكسور ..
وكيف يمكن التخفيف من حدة المخاطرة هذه فعلياً؟

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي هل يمكن استخدام الاستراتيجيه علي شارت اليومي بهدف 100 نقطه؟
وهل الدخول بعد الكسر ام بعد التقاطع؟

----------


## islam4ever

السلام عليكم  
مرفق شارترين الأول متوافر فيه كافة الشروط صح ؟ و الثاني بعد ما لم يتحقق الهدف و النتيجة خسارة    :Yikes3:              .  ياريت حد يفهمني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم  
> مرفق شارترين الأول متوافر فيه كافة الشروط صح ؟ و الثاني بعد ما لم يتحقق الهدف و النتيجة خسارة  . ياريت حد يفهمني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 السلام عليكم أخي الكريم بخصوص الفرصه هناك الأمور التاليه:  1- مدة رسم الترند غير كافيه فهي اقل من يوم. 2- كسر الترند حادث قبل تقاطع خطي الموفينج. 3- لا أعلم هل وقت دخولك كان هناك أخبار ام لاء.  هذه أسباب الخساره من وجهت نظري   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم 
فرصة لونق على زوج USD/CAD 
تحقق شرطين : 
تقاطع الموفنج + المومنتم فوق المئة 
ننتظر كسر الترند بشمعه 
أنتظر ارائكم اعضاء المتداول العربي  
وشكراً

----------


## أبن الشيبة

الأن تم أختراق الترند الهابط وبعد أنتظار شمعه الساعه التي تلي شمعة الكسر اكتملت شروط الاستراتيجية
وكانت المعطيات كالتالي  :

----------


## أبن الشيبة

المعطيات : 
 دخول لونق بسعر 1.0522
الهدف 1.0552
ستوب لوز 1.0482 
هذي المعطيات على حساب ديمو تنفيذها فقط

----------


## أبن الشيبة

مبروك تم نجاح التحليل : 
تم تحقيق الهدف : 1.0552 
30 نقطة من سعر الشراء 
وهذا كما هو موضح بالشارت  
والى لقاء في فرصة اخرى

----------


## pirlo777

هل تعتبر استراتيجية الترند المكسور من افضل الاستراتيجيات للمبتدئين ؟

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أعتقد أنها ليست مجرد أستراتيجية بحد ذاتها بل هي احد اساليب التحليل الفني المتقن عمله 
وهو أفضل للمبتدئين حيث انه باب لتعلم مؤشرات أخرى اذا أتقنت هذي الاستراتيجية 
وانا مثلك مبتدأ وأعمل بهذي الطريقة من فترة كي أتقنها مع التطوير لمؤشرات اخرى حسب الحاجة للتعلم الزائد

----------


## جمال بسيس

مبروك لهذه الاستراتيجية التي حققت المليون في 21 شهر.
بالتوفيق

----------


## isamov

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسمحو لي ان اتقدم بجزيل الشكر لمقدم هذه الاستراتيجية الاخ ليكويد وكذلك الاخوان سبلاش و العزبي وابو ابراهيم وغيرهم ممن اتحفونا بارائهم و خبراتهم وان دل ذلك على شي فانما يدل على نقاء قلوبهم وحبهم لخير اخوتهم بالدين 
انني بدات امارس الاستراتيجية على الديمو وفعلا انها من اروع الاستراتيجيات .
اخوكم عصام

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

هل تعتبر استراتيجية الترند المكسور من افضل الاستراتيجيات للمبتدئين ؟

----------


## sharpmentality

يبدو انها من افضل الأستراتيجيات

----------


## abubaker4u

هل هذي فرصة جيدة للدخول؟؟؟

----------


## مضارب المجنون

اقول اولا يعطيكم العافيه على الاستراتيجيه   ثانيا : التمبلت اللي مرفق مو شغال  ثالثا : تفقعت عيوني 3 ساعات وماشفنا تقاطعات ولا وصل خط المومنتيوم الى الميه هو الحين تحت الميه  :Yikes3:  ولكن مع ثاني ارتداد دخلت وربحت 20 نقطه طبعا على الترند الهابط دخلت لونق كما هو موضح ادناه :Ongue:   وش الحل حيث اني مبتدئ افيدوووني والرسمه تطلعلي زي كذا اعداداتي صح والا غلط :016:

----------


## taitoon

السلام عليكم .. الاخ ليكويد هل هذا الرسم صحيح على المجنون.. أرجو إفادتنا وأين يكون الهدف ؟؟   TAITOON  وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## cobra100

ممكن رابط التومبلايت للاستراتيجية لان التمبلايت المرفق لم يشتغل

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم :هل رسم الترند على المجنون يعتبر صحيح أم أنه حاد قليلاً بإنتظار الرد.
                                         ســـلامي للجميع.

----------


## sadk

السلام عليكم  
هل يمكن وضع التمبلت الخاص بالاستراتيجيه حيث ان التمبلت لا يعمل وذلك اذا امكن ولكم الشكر

----------


## محمود 7

ما شاء الله استفد كثيرا من هذه الاستراجيه

----------


## علي الصلاحي

> هل يمكن وضع التمبلت الخاص بالاستراتيجيه حيث ان التمبلت لا يعمل وذلك اذا امكن ولكم الشكر

 اتمنى ان اسمع الجواب ايضا  
وشكرا

----------


## aziz3000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكماشكر اخي لكويت  على الموضوع االاستراتيجية الرائعة وشكرا على من ساهم في مشاركتة
 حبيت اضيف الشات بس ياريت تجلي هل صح ولا غلط

----------


## aziz3000

لو تقاطوا الموفينج مع بعض وكسر الترند الصاعد وكسر الخط اتش 3
المومنتيوم تحت 100 هل كدا اكتملت الاشارة 
جزاكم الله الخير :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aziz3000

هل هذه بداية اشارة
جزاكم الله الخير

----------


## aziz3000

hi

----------


## aziz3000

hi2

----------


## rony01145

السلام عليكم 
انا جديد و عايز اعرف ايه الازواج التى يكمن تطبيق هذه الاستراتيجيه عليها؟

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

قانون جديدصادر عن NFA: اعتبارا من 15/5/2009 سيكون الهيدج ممنوع

----------


## firas babil

جزاك الله  
طريقه حلوه

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> انا جديد و عايز اعرف ايه الازواج التى يكمن تطبيق هذه الاستراتيجيه عليها؟

 كل الأزواج يمكن التعامل معها ويفضل تجنب زوجي الدولار ين و اليورو باوند لكثرة تذبذبهم

----------


## mesterex

السلام عليكم 
أنا مازلت مبتدأ هل هناك ملف كامل لشرح الاستراتيجية لان صور الامثلة فى المشاركة الاولى للأخliquidغير موجودة للأسف

----------


## الإنترادي

استراتيجيه جميله مثل الترند المكسور تهجر لا وألف لا 
نتابع هالفرصة استرليني استرالي وبالله التوفيق  
الشارت
استرالي دولار نتابع  
الشارت

----------


## OPED2009

السلام عليكم  هذا رابط اخر للفيديو  الترند المكسور  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmm3fgdyiz2

----------


## loveTOlive

مساعدة لو سمحتم 
كيف انزل مؤشر المومنتم على GTC pro

----------


## $$$

ياريت نعود لنحيي الموضوع من جديد فرصه  تقترب علي اليورو ين

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
الاسترتيجية فعلا جيدة ولكن كان لي اقتراح اريد ان اعرف رأي خبراء الفوركس في هذا المنتدى في هذا الاقتراح وهو ان نستخدم الاستراتيجية كما هي ولكن نستبدل خط الترند بخطوط الزجزاج
أريد الرد من الخبراء 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ana sayed

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## Pharm.D

سأكون بإ

----------


## Pharm.D

سأتابع بإذن الله معكم في هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## بندر الرميح

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hussam1983

سأتابع بإذن الله معكم في هذا الموضوع

----------


## muradkilany

وانا سوف اتابع معكم فرص الترند المكسور بالنسبة للاخ اللى سال عن الزجزاج واستبدال الترند بها  فلا يمكن على ما اعتقد

----------


## Shenouda

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  أخوانى المحترفين لهذة الأستراتيجية  لى بعض الأستفسارات عنها ولكنى عن خطأ كتبتها فى مكان اخر وهو https://forum.arabictrader.com/1466064-1162-post.html  أرجوا ان احد يجوابى عنها مع زياده هذا السؤال البسيط * تلاحظ متداولين يقومون بتحديد هدف تانى وثالث يتم تحديدهم بناءاً على ايه أسف على الأطالة

----------


## كورا كورا

الصور غير ظااهرة أخوي    
مشكووووور

----------


## قمة القمة

الا يوجد من يجمع لنا هذه الاستراتيجية في ملف واحد

----------


## ahm_zoz

> الا يوجد من يجمع لنا هذه الاستراتيجية في ملف واحد

 السلام عليكم 
الملف موجود في المشاركة رقم 3106

----------


## عفت الزمان

الصور اختفت  ياليت تعيدون  تحميلها من جديد

----------


## جسد بلا روح

لا يوجد صور اتمنى إعادة رفعهاا

----------


## روكامبول

بما ان هذه صفحة مبدع هذه الاستراتيجية الممتازة فما رأيكم بأعادة تنشيطها في هذه الصفحة اكراماً له .
سوف اقوم بوضع الفرص حسب معرفتي لاني لا ازال مبتدىء بها لذا يرجى من الاساتذة التصحيح ان حصل خطىء

----------


## روكامبول

يورو استرالي فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## روكامبول

فرصة تنتظر كسر الترند

----------


## kamelfo

> السلام عليكم 
> الملف موجود في المشاركة رقم 3106

 السلام عليكم ممكن تدلنا مرة اخرى اين يوجد الملف بالضبط..ومشكور اخي  :016:

----------


## rock052

شكرا على الطريقه و يا رب تنجح معايا

----------


## جازورا

ألا توجد فرص جديدة ؟

----------


## x_sub0

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
كلنا معك يا ليكويد

----------


## wathik

متابعين معك بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمدمحمود

السلام عليكم 
اين الناس .......................نريد توصيات وتحليل على هذه الاستراتجيه لنها حلوه وممتازه

----------


## mos

والله بتمنى ترجع تفتح هالورشة لتعم الفائدة بدون حدا خبير يقوم على رأس المبتدأين لن يستطيع المبتدأ تعلم الفوريكس ابداااااااااا

----------


## حسن الهلالي

من أفضل وأسهل وأوضح الإستراتيجيات  
الترند المكسور 
يكفي ان فريق سلاحف المليون كانوا يعتمدون عليها

----------


## حسن الهلالي

حد يعرف مين مخترع هذه الاستراتيجية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mos

حسب معرفتي انو الاخ ليكويد صاحب الموضوع هو صاحب الاستراتيجية

----------


## EL3reef

شكرا

----------


## عاشق جده

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## Julian

الف شكر

----------


## King.Chart

افضل استراتيجية ارها هي الترند المكسور مع بعض التعديلات

----------


## alex_divel

بارك الله فيك 
ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## رائد السعدي

جمييييييييييييل  للغاية

----------


## pro_trade

ما شاء الله الموضوع من قبل اربع سنوات و نص ولازالت الاستراتيجية ناجحة 
انصح اي شخص علق على هذا الموضوع ان يقرا الاستراتيجية و يدرسها بشكل جيد قبل النظر الى اي توصيات او تحليلات قائمة عليها و ذلك لحتى يتعمق فهمك لاي تحليل او توصية و لحتى يكون قرارك مبني على اساس متين 
الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## razanhoran

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## sawyhamdy

السلام عليكم
كيف حالكم جميعا كل عام وأنتم بخير هل مازال الموضوع مستمر للمتابعة أم لالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## nourelshref

بارك اللة فيك يا اخ liquid وجارى التجربة

----------


## أبو البراء 11

من أفضل الاستراتيجيات التي قرأت عنها .. هي استراتيجية الترند المكسور .. وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا ..

----------


## Pure

جاري التجربه
مشكور اخوي

----------


## mohamednour_25

جار التجريبى على الديمو
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأصيل

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alfaf

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## alaa lashen

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع وانا متابع معاك وبجرب الاستراتجية وان شاء الله بالنجاح بس التيمبلت دا مش شغال وانا عندي الموفينج خط واحد مش خطين .....

----------


## fx man

هذه الاستراتيجية رائعة على فريم الاربع ساعات ايضا و لكن بأهداف و استوبات اكبر طبعا

----------


## Palover

*مسا الخير جميعا 
اولا يسرنى الانضمام الى مجموعة المعجبين بهذه الاستراتيجية نظرا لسهولتها وبعدها عن التعقيد  مع العلم انى من المبتدئين فى سوق الفوركس ولا ازلال اتدرب على تطبيق هذه الاستراتجية على حساب الديمو والشكر موصول طبعا لصاحب  هذه الصفحة الاخ ليكويد وبصراحة رجعت وقرأت المشاركات السابقة للاخوة واعجبت فى الطرح البناء للاخوة فى التحليل التقنى للازواج المختلفة وخاصة كل من الاخ سبلاش وخالد والغامدى بس بلاحظ انوا فى الفترة الاخيرة تغيب معظم الاخوة وقلت نسبة المشاركة فى هذه الصفحة ولا ادرى ما الاسباب وراء ذلك 
اتمنى ان يتم تفعيل الصفحة وان يتم زيادة مشاركات الاخوة خاصة وان الاستراتجية فى نظري لازلت تعطي نتائج ايجابية جيدة ذلك لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
وشكرا *

----------


## DODGE

متابع معكم اخواني

----------


## عمدة الباوند

متابع للرفع

----------


## Palover

اقتراب فرصة بيع على زوج الباوند دولار ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعة  تحت  خط الترند وتاكيد تقاطع خطوط الموفينج يلا عندوا تعليق يفيدنا

----------


## Palover

*تم الدخول شورت على الباوند دولار بسعر 1.5622 
وتم وضع الهدف الربحي 40 نقطة
 والستوب لوز 40 نقطة*

----------


## Palover

تم الدخول لونق على زوج الاسترالى دولار

----------


## Palover

هناك فرصتين على اليورو باوند والباوند فرنك ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعة لتأكيد التقاطع ومن ثم الدخول بهدف اربعين ووقف اربعين

----------


## Palover

> هناك فرصتين على اليورو باوند والباوند فرنك ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعة لتأكيد التقاطع ومن ثم الدخول بهدف اربعين ووقف اربعين

 تم الغاء الدخول بسبب عدم حدوث التقاطع فى كلا الفرصتين 
جاري البحث عن فرص اخرى

----------


## Palover

فرصة قريبة على الاسترالي كندى

----------


## Palover

> فرصة قريبة على الاسترالي كندى

 وهاى الشارت مين مع ؟ ومين ضدد ؟

----------


## abou fares

ما شاء الله اول مرة اجد استراتجية تصمد لهذه الفترة منذ 2005 وحتى اليوم اليوم قرات حتى الصفحة 8 ولكن وجدت ان الموضوع 217 صفحة ولهذا اطلب منكم المساعدة لارشادي الى اهم المشاركات واهم ما تم تطويره على الاستراتجية وشكرا

----------


## Palover

> ما شاء الله اول مرة اجد استراتجية تصمد لهذه الفترة منذ 2005 وحتى اليوم اليوم قرات حتى الصفحة 8 ولكن وجدت ان الموضوع 217 صفحة ولهذا اطلب منكم المساعدة لارشادي الى اهم المشاركات واهم ما تم تطويره على الاستراتجية وشكرا

  اهلا وسهلا ابو فارس 
بصراحة اخوك مبتدئ فى عالم الفروكس 
بس هاى الاستراتجية من الاستراتجيات يلى جدبتنى لالها انا قرأت اكتر من 100 صفحة ولساتى بقرأ فى باقي المشاركات وبجرب فيها على حساب الديمو وان شا الله فى بشائر جيدة
بالنسبة لاهم المشاركات شخصيا بأنصحك تراجع مشاركات الاخ باسم splash دون ملاحظاتوا وتعليقاتوا ورح تسستفيد كتير ان شاء الله

----------


## abou fares

[QUOTE=Palover;2487954]اهلا وسهلا ابو فارس 
بصراحة اخوك مبتدئ فى عالم الفروكس 
بس هاى الاستراتجية من الاستراتجيات يلى جدبتنى لالها انا قرأت اكتر من 100 صفحة ولساتى بقرأ فى باقي المشاركات وبجرب فيها على حساب الديمو وان شا الله فى بشائر جيدة
بالنسبة لاهم المشاركات شخصيا بأنصحك تراجع مشاركات الاخ باسم splash دون ملاحظاتوا وتعليقاتوا ورح تسستفيد كتير ان شاء الله [/QUO
وانا متلك مبتدأ شكرا لك وتبقى خبرني بكل شي بتتوصله

----------


## Palover

هاى فرصة قريبة على زوج الدولار كندي لعيونك ابو فارس
ننتظر كسر الترند وتأكيد التقاطع ثم الدخول شراء

----------


## abou fares

شكرا يا طيب لذوقك ايش رايك بالاوسترالي؟ على فريم اليوم كسر الترند

----------


## Palover

> شكرا يا طيب لذوقك ايش رايك بالاوسترالي؟ على فريم اليوم كسر الترند

 من وجهة نظرى القاصرة الترند ممتاز 
بس انا ما جربت اشتغل على هاى الاستراتجية على فريم اليوم 
ثانية اعتقد ان التقاطع لم يتم بعد  وفى حال تم التقاطع يجب انتظار نهاية اليوم لتأكيد التقاطع والله اعلم

----------


## abou fares

الكندي ارتد من نقطة قوية واتوقع وصوله 0.9852 واكثر قليلا

----------


## Palover

> الكندي ارتد من نقطة قوية واتوقع وصوله 0.9852 واكثر قليلا

 فعلا ارتد ولم يكسر الترند واعتقد ان المنطقة 0.9852 منطقة دعم قوى والله اعلم

----------


## Palover

شو رأيك فى الكندي ين

----------


## Palover

دخلت شراء على الكندي ين

----------


## abou fares

اعتقد والله اعلم انها فرصة ضعيفة جدا حيث ان الترند غير مدعم جيدا ولم يخترق ايضا وتوجد امام السعر منطقة مقاومة قوية انصحك بالخروج منها على منطقة الدخول

----------


## abou fares

انشالله تكون قدرت تقفل الصفقة للاسف زي ما قلت لك ارتد بشكل سريع

----------


## abou fares

الان تم الاختراق فرصة قوية للشراء

----------


## Palover

هاى فرصة على الديلي 
زوج النيوزلندي دولار 
شو رأيك ابو فارس

----------


## abou fares

ما شاء الله عنك فرصة جميلة ولكن على فريم الساعة قد انخفض السعر 150 نقطة ولكن يمكنك استغلال الاتجاه العام باخذ صفقات بيع عند كل كسر ترند مرتفع على الفريمات الاقل اي دائما ناخذ بيع واليوم انا حصلت من هدا الزوج على 25 نقطة وخرجت

----------


## abou fares

هناك فرصة ايضا على الباوند دولار حيث انه كسر الترند الصاعد

----------


## Palover

> هناك فرصة ايضا على الباوند دولار حيث انه كسر الترند الصاعد

 اها ادا كان قصدك الفرصة على فريم اربع ساعات ملاحظ انو الشمعة يلى كسرت الترند شمعة طويلة وغالبا تكون بسب الاخبار 
واذا اخدت بالك هلا ارتد السعر بعد الكسر عشان هيك اذا كان كسر الترند بشمعة طويلة ما بعترف بهذا الكسر وما بدخل على الفرصة

----------


## elsaden

استراتيجيه رائعه .. وسهله جدا .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## AhmedBasha

ياريت يا اخوان لو صفحه الاستراتيجه النهائية

----------


## alfaf

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hassan_2408190

الشكر لكل من شارك بهذا العمل الاكثر من رائع :Icon26: 
ولي طلب اتمني ان يجيب اخ عليه 
هل يوجد ملخص لهذة الاستراتيجية ؟ ياريت لو حد يجاوب

----------


## ahmedelka

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*    احببت ان اشرككم اخواني الاعزاء احدي الاستراتيجيات اللتي اعتمد عليها في المتاجرة لرغبتي في تشارك الفائده معكم .  نبدأ باسم الله  (ماذا يجب ان تعرف قبل ان تستخدم هذه الاستراتيجة) 
> لمدا لم تفتح لي الصور    لقد قمت بتعديل الاستراتيجة لتعمل علي اصغر فريم يمكن استخدامها عليه وهو فريم الساعه بما ان معظم المتاجرين يفضلون المتاجرات اليوميه والاشارات في هذه الاستراتيجية معدوده علي الاصابع في الاسبوع الواحد .  وساقوم بتوضيح بعض الامور قبل ان نبدأ.  1. الاستراتيجيات بشكل عام واعني هنا جميع الاستراتيجيات بدون اي استثناء ليست ملاعق من ذهب تلقم الارباح كلما اعطت اشارة دخول وانما كل استراتيجية لها اشارات زائفه مثل ما لديها اشارت صحيحه وهنا ياتي دور المتاجر فاذا تمكن من الاستراتيجية بشكل جيد يصبح في امكانه بكل سهوله ان يعرف الاشارة الزائفة من الاشارة الحقيقية. 2. لاتوجد استراتيجة ليس بها ضرب ستوبات ولاكن الغاية النهائية من الاستراتيجيات هي ان تكون ارباحها اكبر من خسائرها. 3. ليس بالضروروه ان ان تكون النتيجه من استخدام الاستراتيجية واحده عند الجميع وانما تختلف النتائج من متاجر الي متاجر بحسب خبرته في السوق وتمكنه من العمل في الاستراتيجية واتباع شروطها. 4. يجب التدرب علي رسم خط الترند بشكل جيد للتمكن من هذه الاستراتيجية. 5. تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية علي الاتجاه واعني هنا مع اتجاه الترند الجديد للفتره القصيره علي فريم الساعه وليس الارتداد. 6. للفوز بافضل النتائج لهذه الاستراتيجية يجب الالتزام التام بشروطها. 7. اخذ تطوير هذه الاستراتيجية وقت غيرقصيرعلي ايدي متاجرين تمرسوا في تجارة الفوركس والفيوتشرس بما لايقل عن خمس سنوات لذلك لا افضل تغيير اي من الشروط. 8. في هذه الاستراتيجية تم محاولة تغطية معظم الجوانب من طريقة الدخول الي طريقة الدخول وحفظ الارباح وما الي ذلك . 9. الفروكس سوق عشرين بالمئه من وقته ترند وثمانين بالمئه من وقته تذبذب وهذه استراتيجية تعتمد علي الترند اي السوق الواضح ....اذا لم تستطع رسم ترند فذلك يعني ان التذبذب حان وقته والافضل الابتعاد عن السوق لان التذبذب نهايته Stoploss .  (ماذا نستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجة من اساسيات ومؤشرات)  1. فريم الساعه .  2. خط الترند .  3. مؤشر الموفنج افرج ونستخدم خطان هنا (Moving Average) .  4. مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum).  (خطوه خطوه الي ان يكتمل معنا الشارت كاملا وفيه الاستراتيجية)  1. بالاسفل تجدون شارت فريم النصف ساعه وعليه خط الترند ونركز علي ان يكون الترند يستند علي ثلاث شمعات علي الاقل سواء كان صاعد او هابط ويجب التركيز علي ان لا يكون الترند ذو زاويه حادة او منفرجا بدرجه كبيره وانما ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن الي زاوية الخمس واربعين درجه .  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال      *2. بالاسفل سنجد خطوط مؤشر الموفنج افرج (**Moving Average)* *واعداداتها وهي مضافة الي الشارت.*  *1. الخط الاول للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA30) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاحمر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (30) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاحمر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*  *2.الخط الثاني للموفنج افرج وهو (EMA9) ويفضل ان يكون باللون الاخضر والاعدادات كالتالي*  *- (9) Period* *- )Method (Exponential*  *- جميع بقية الخانات تترك علي اعدادتها الاساسيه بدون تغيير .* *- مثل ما قلت سابقا يفضل باللون الاخضر لهذا الخط لتفهمو الشرح معي جيدا بالاسفل .*   *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال*  **   *3. هنا انزلنا مؤشر المومنتم (Momentum) علي الشارت ونضع خط علي منطقة المئه وهنا نستخدم الخط لتحديد اذا كان اتجاه السوق ايجابي او سلبي .*  *- وجود خط المومنتم اعلي خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق ايجابي اي انه مع الثيران او المشتريين* *- وجود خط المومنتم اسفل خط المئه يدل علي ان السوق سلبي اي انه مع الدببه او البائعين.*    *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* ****      *(شرح طريقة الدخول علي اشارات الشورت وأشارات اللونق)*  *1. الدخول لونق وشروطه .**- كسر الترند الهابط* *- تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاخضر(EMA9) وهو الاخضر اعلي من الخط الاحمر*  *(EMA30) .* *- وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة الايجابيه اعلي خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم ايجابي شرائي وبولش.* *- الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان.* *- قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم* *( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)*  *مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال* **  *2. الدخول شورت وشروطه .** - كسر الترند الصاعد - تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج بتوجه الخط الاحمر وهو (EMA30) أعلي من الخط الاخضر وهو (EMA30) - وجود مؤشر المومنتم في المنطقة السلبيه اسفل خط المئه وهنا يعني ان السوق ذو زخم سلبي ذو بيع وبيرش. - الدخول يكون مع اول شمعة ساعة تفتح بعد تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج وكسر الترند ونعتمد علي افتتاح الساعه الجديده لنبعد قدر الامكان عن التذبذب ونتأكد من ان التقاطع والكسر حقيقيان. - قد يسبق احد الشروط الاخر ولا ضير في ذلك مثل ان يسبق تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج عملية كسر الترند او يسبق عملية كسر الترند تقاطع خطوط الموفنج افرج والمومنتم ( الاهم في النهاية هو انه عند الدخول تكون جميع الشروط قد تحققت)  مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال     3. بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح طرق الدخول علي اللونق والشورت.4. ستجدون في نهاية الموضوع التمبلت الخاص للاستراتيجية للتمكن من طلبه علي الشارت مباشرة.    (استراتيجية الخروج)    1. درجة المخاطره في هذه الاستراتيجية هي 1:1 . 2. الوقف او الستوب لوس في هذه الاستراتيجية هو اربعين نقطه ويجب الالتزام به.3. ارباح هذه الاستراتيجية تبدأ من اربعين نقطه وتمتد الي مئه وخمسين نقطه وربما اكثر. 4. يجب تحريك الستوب عشر نقاط بالناقص كل ما اعطاك السوق عشر نقاط ربح مثال علي ذلك اذا تحققت اول عشر نقاط ربح يتم تقديم الستوب من ناقص اربعين الي ناقص ثلاثين. 5. عند وصول السوق الي 75% من الربح يبدا العمل علي تقريب الستوب بشكل اكبر. 6. عند ظهور بوادر ارتداد يتم اقفال الصفقه مع سعر السوق الموجود. 7. عند عدم وجود بوادر ارتداد يتم التخلص من الليميت وتتبع الهدف مع السوق عن طريق تقريب الستوب خلف الربح او ما يسمي التريلنغ ستوب ويفضل من عشرين الي ثلاثين نقطه. 8. التركيز علي عدم محاولة الخروج من اي صفقه رابحه بمحصلة خساره بسبب الارتداد او ما الي ذلك.    (الخاتمه)  ادعو الله التوفيق لي ولكم واتمني لكم الفائدة ولاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح ولاتنسوا دعاء دخول السوق قبل بداية المتاجره في كل يوم.*

 لمدا لم تفتح لي الصور

----------


## saidsweety

لم أكن أتوقع أن تكون النهاية هي البداية

----------


## almanzor

استراتيجية ممتازة

----------


## hamedi2016

استراتیجیه ممتازه و سهله جدا - الف مشکوووووور

----------


## rapiallah

شكرا لك
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed000

استفدت الكثير من هذه الاستراتيجية منذ اعوام عديدة 
كنوع من محاولة رد الجميل لصاحب الموضوع ومن عاونه و أيضا لادارة المنتدى قمت بتنقيح الملف المرفق في المشاركات السابقة وترتيبه و تعديل بعض الأخطاء الاملائية.
فقط نسألكم الدعاء.
أسال الله ان يرزقكم وايانا

----------


## Elsayed_Adel

up..

----------


## ABo_Sand

كانت استراتيجية حلوة ايام زمان..

----------


## amine_dz

بارك الله فيك

----------


## تامر_وجدي

UP
UP

----------


## Emma_jackson

Thanks a ton for your efforts and sharing the strategy you use.god bless you for the mankind you are showing and the information you are providing.

----------


## Emma_jackson

There might be some other issue brother please check as it is working on my end.

----------

